# What have you bought  recently?



## hollydolly

Do you buy much online?

Do you prefer to shop in the brick & mortar stores...?

Did you recently get a great bargain, or feel you've paid too much for something ?

Come and share what you've bought in either ....

This week we bought   a new Electric telescopic Pole tree saw.. .. which arrived today..alongside a gallon of oil for it..








 Still waiting for half the order to arrive even tho' we paid for a specific date for delivery


----------



## Marie5656

*I kins of split my time between Amazon and brick stores.  I buy all my clothes and food in brick stores.  Other things too.  I have gotten a lot of books through Amazon, as prices are good.  
My recent purchases have revolved around the materials for my Deck.  All at Home Depot.  I have not had a lot of extra spending money for much else over past weeks. But I do not mind as end result is a permanent structure. I actually think the materials at Home Depot were my official bargain.  The guys priced out everything there and at Lowes.  Lowes quoted them about $300 more for the same stuff.  We did not go there.*


----------



## Keesha

Delicious vegan mocha flavoured cheesecake with chew salted caramel dairy free ice cream. 
It’s soooo good. I wish I had a picture to add but It’s all gone.

I do purchase some things online since they are often cheaper and depends on the item and cost of shipping. Some things aren’t worth being to ship back for a refund.


----------



## JustBonee

An  hour glass (online) .... why? ... no reason, just something to play around with..


----------



## applecruncher

I'm happy about my elevated toilet seat I bought a few weeks ago.  Makes life easier! 

I'll be picking out a new shower curtain in a few days.

Funny how simple, inexpensive things can make a difference.


----------



## RadishRose

I just had my deck power-washed and re-stained.

Yesterday I ordered from Amazon-

A dozen 15oz cans pure pumpkin for doggie
1 bottle imported Italian olive oil
2 cans black beans
1 jar tahini paste for making hummus
(Free 2 day shipping and free returns)
$25.84


----------



## win231

I buy almost everything online.  Sometimes the prices are better but more often (with clothes & shoes) it's selection/colors/sizes.  Stores just don't keep much inventory any more.

I've purchased all my yard tools & kitchen gadgets  online.  Also great deals on vacuum cleaners & carpet shampooers.

I purchased a new coffee grinder online yesterday.

Even with things I don't purchase online, I can read reviews & do lots of research on a product I'm considering.  I can also save fuel & time by checking a store's inventory online.


----------



## jujube

I'm still pretty much a store buyer instead of an on-line buyer.  Sometimes I'll check the item out in the store and then see if I can find it cheaper on-line but I like to get my hands on the item first to check it out.  I never order clothing on-line; I HAVE to try items on first.

Yesterday, I bought a tshirt at a resale shop


----------



## win231

Four years ago I made a major purchase (a piano) from a store.  I spent several hours driving within a 60-mile radius to shop around.  I agreed on a purchase & the company said they would have it tuned & some scratches would be touched up in 3 days.  I returned to the store (40-mile drive) to check it out & nothing was done.  I bought one at a different store, but I was able to check their inventory online & found the model I wanted & saw that they had three of them, so I didn't have to drive all over town.


----------



## Meringue

I bought a desk fan online, after the 1 day "heatwave"here.

 I think I may have jumped the gun as the weather is now much cooler, and this fan is surplus to requirements now.


----------



## RadishRose

Meringue said:


> I bought a desk fan online, after the 1 day "heatwave"here.
> 
> I think I may have jumped the gun as the weather is now much cooler, and this fan is surplus to requirements now.


@Meringue , it's nice to have in case, tho'. Sometimes a burnt toast or something else unpleasant can be blown out of the window.


----------



## Gemma

I shop quite a bit on-line.  Recently, through Amazon, I purchased some replacement parts for our zero turn mower, some Fancy Feast cat food for my cats, and a pair of shoes which I love.  Then, I ordered 2 pair of Crocs through the Crocs site for me and my husband.


----------



## C'est Moi

Oh, where to begin.  🛍     I order tons of stuff from Amazon, so the UPS driver gets a cold bottle of water from me almost every day.   Yesterday I got a Costco order of k-cups and soft peppermints.   I've ordered a couple of handbags from the Dooney & Bourke sale; can't wait to get those.   On my way to Macy's website now to see what kind of deals they have for the 4th.


----------



## Seeker

I bought some rugs online from rugs direct and I am extremely pleased.........


----------



## hollydolly

Meringue said:


> I bought a desk fan online, after the 1 day "heatwave"here.
> 
> I think I may have jumped the gun as the weather is now much cooler, and this fan is surplus to requirements now.


 I dunno where in the Uk you are meringue but here it's been hot all week and I've had y fans on every day including today,  although cooler today in the mid 70's, tomorrow it will start getting hotter again, so keep hold of that fan !!☀


----------



## 911

We spent a fortune having our property landscaped. All of the older stuff was removed and replaced with different types of landscaping.


----------



## hollydolly

a couple of cans of Tyre Weld!!


----------



## Butterfly

Groceries yesterday.


----------



## Ruthanne

Because of car troubles I shop more and more online.  The last thing I bought at a regular store was groceries, not going to list every one of them, too tired right now.  The last thing I bought online was Sage shampoo on Amazon.  It's very good for an itchy scalp.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I just bought a new Shark Navigator vacuum thank to recommendations I got from folks on this forum.  I love it and got a good deal, it was already a good price and I had a 20% off coupon at Bed, Bath & Beyond.






I also bought a new soft cat carrier at a local pet store, reasonable price and got $10 off for customer discount.

I really prefer to shop in the brick and mortar stores if I can, I like to see things in person and not have to jump through hoops to return something.  I did buy some more Dinovite for my dog this week too, and that was online.


----------



## Liberty

Glad you got your Shark...SeaBreeze!  

We buy online whenever possible...do shop at the grocery, though.  And the local Farmer's Market...just threw out those probably Mexican tasteless cucumbers.  Hope to pick up some local grown ones tomorrow.

As far as "deals" go...bought 3 beautiful area rugs online for our main hallway - "such a deal. I should cover my own ears so even I don't hear it"...lol.

So far the biggest online purchase we've made is 2 powered leather theater chairs - hey, was really nervous about doing this, but when they came with the "white glove" setup, it was a joy to behold.  "Scary perfect!"


----------



## Sassycakes

I do most of my shopping including groceries on line. My Husband spends most of his time at Home Depot. I am expecting a delivery today from Amazon that I purchased yesterday. It's clothing for my granddaughter.


----------



## hollydolly

One of these... not for me I hasten to add, but hubs is gonna be doing some tree lopping!!


----------



## Sassycakes

summer_sky said:


> I cancelled my Amazon Prime membership and try not to shop on Amazon, at all.  I did so because I now know firsthand how badly the overworked and underpaid employees (people) are treated and abused in order to fill and complete orders within 24 hours.  Other large Corporate retailers have the same abusive business model, however, Amazon is the most high-profile of the current day wage-slave owners.



That's very interesting. I never knew that about Amazon. You've given me food for thought !


----------



## Liberty

My engineer husband says, when we get a small package delivered, "now this would be the perfect size for"...he is waiting with bated breath and "anticipation" to be the first customer to have that cool yellow & black drone 
deliver us a package...lol.


----------



## Leann

Most of the money I've spent this year so far has been on my house. I have about an acre of property that was in bad shape when I purchased this place and many of the trees were dead or dying. Last winter was especially cold and brutal so it was the death knoll for them. I hired an arborist to assess things then had to have many of the trees removed and the stumps ground. Much more expensive than I would have ever imagined or budgeted for. I also had a fence installed on part of the property. Again, way more than I thought it would be. I must be living in the 1950's when it comes to estimating what things will cost.


----------



## norman

I all most ''bought the farm'' a couple of times.


----------



## wvnewbie

Splurged!  Got my buddy Hemp a bath and his nails trimmed! He wasn't too upset...<g>...  BTW, "Hemp" is a rescued Border Collie and named after "Old Hemp" who was the _"Foundation Sire_". First ever Border Collie. Not a reference to "weed".


----------



## C'est Moi

wvnewbie said:


> Splurged!  Got my buddy Hemp a bath and his nails trimmed! He wasn't too upset...<g>...  BTW, "Hemp" is a rescued Border Collie and named after "Old Hemp" who was the _"Foundation Sire_". First ever Border Collie. Not a reference to "weed".


My friend has a cat named "Doobie."   It definitely IS a reference to weed.


----------



## mike4lorie

summer_sky said:


> I canceled my Amazon Prime membership and try not to shop on Amazon, at all.  I did so because I now know firsthand how badly the overworked and underpaid employees (people) are treated and abused in order to fill and complete orders within 24 hours.  Other large Corporate retailers have the same abusive business model, however, Amazon is the most high-profile of the current day wage-slave owners.



Really, I did not know that, they just or are just about to open one in Ottawa... Have a few friends who will or are working there, and they were talking how great it was... Maybe it's different in Canada then the USA... I am not sure, or maybe they've been unemployed for awhile.. and anything is good now... I dunno???


----------



## mike4lorie

We just bought a new stove, the one with no high back, flat top, to go with the kitchen I am redoing...


----------



## drifter

We bought a new 'over the stove' microwave. Ours went out a couple years ago and DIL bought us one that sits on a table. We have ruined many tv dinners in it. It had a hot spot on the bottom of everything we tried to cook. The good woman who cooks my meals said, 'Okay, enough is enough.' 
She went to Lowes and bought a new one. I thnk the only thing wrong with the old 'over the stove' MW is the door was slammed one time too many.
I couldn't take it down and carry it in for repair, so replaced it.


----------



## hollydolly

Ordered a new chainsaw at around 3pm this afternoon ...and it was delivered at 7pm tonight...


----------



## twinkles

i bought more yarn ---i need it like i need another set of hands--but it was a bargain and i couldnt pass it up


----------



## hollydolly

twinkles said:


> i bought more yarn ---i need it like i need another set of hands--but it was a bargain and i couldnt pass it up


Everybody needs another set of hands....


----------



## Pink Biz

summer_sky said:


> I cancelled my Amazon Prime membership and try not to shop on Amazon, at all.  I did so because I now know firsthand how badly the overworked and underpaid employees (people) are treated and abused in order to fill and complete orders within 24 hours.  Other large Corporate retailers have the same abusive business model, however, Amazon is the most high-profile of the current day wage-slave owners.



Yet Jeff Bezos, the founder and CEO of Amazon, is the world's richest person with a net worth of *$158 billion*. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Ruchan

My last purchase is a hose reel. I love gardening very much, but I started practicing my garden only this year, because I had enough free time for this. I noticed that now there are so many devices that are really able to facilitate the care of the garden. I started reading reviews on the Internet, for example, this article https://greatyardmaster.com/best-wall-mount-hose-reel/  with the help of which I chose the hose reel because I was tired that my hose was constantly tangled. I found on this portal a lot of useful tips for gardening. I like to take care of my garden, but I try not to spend a lot of money on it, since this isn't my only hobby.


----------



## Furryanimal

An Ocado home shop.Delivered tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

Nothing , but I'm perusing new cars as we speak.. very frustrating, I just can't find the type of car I want in my price bracket... , as soon as I find something I like the reviews let it down.. irritating, I need to take a break!!


----------



## treeguy64

Dog food and bird food from Amazon. Amazing that they're priced much lower than the national chain pet stores in town. How do those places stay in business?


----------



## Keesha

Yesterday I went out to purchase some all natural deodorant and was so impressed with this line of products I went back and purchased some body wash, shampoo & conditioner. 

This line of products are made from the finest all natural ingredients and are made in small batches. 

The quality is amazing. I’m so impressed. 
They have ingredients that keep insects away but smell heavenly.


----------



## Liberty

Ruchan...famous quote, good to remember:

If you have a garden and a library, you have everything you need. Marcus Tullius Cicero


----------



## hollydolly

Let us know how you get on with that shampoo keesha, and if indeed it keeps the insects away


----------



## norman

I bought a new knife (another one I have several)  This one has it all, a blade, bottle opener, saw blade, chain attachment  so you don't loose it, wrench, wire cutter, 3 screw drivers,  jar opener, nut cracker, file, can opener, nail prier, ruler, belt carrier (to big to carry in pocket) It is similar to a Swiss, stainless steel and just what I had to have If anyone cares, Sweetie wasn't impressed so I am doing without my usual bottle of MD.


----------



## JustBonee

I bought  a replacement  umbrella for my patio this year.    The  intense heat from the sun won't let me  keep one for  more than one  season.


----------



## charry

A new Car !


----------



## charry

Sassycakes said:


> I do most of my shopping including groceries on line. My Husband spends most of his time at Home Depot. I am expecting a delivery today from Amazon that I purchased yesterday. It's clothing for my granddaughter.





i would be lost without amazon, as i cant get to the shops easily ....


----------



## Liberty

charry...from what I hear, think a lot of folks feel that way, as Amazon has almost everything you would need to live "in place".
Its probably a Godsend for house bound people, huh.


----------



## Olivia

I have to order online because I can't get what I want on this isolated little island in the Pacific. I do order clothes on Amazon. Just recently ordered some jean shorts.


----------



## RadishRose

I just received a case of canned dog food from Amazon today.


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> Let us know how you get on with that shampoo keesha, and if indeed it keeps the insects away


Will do hollydolly. I’m washing my hair later today. 
I’m truly loving this so far. It’s exceptional and I’m fairly fussy about what I put on my hair & skin. 
Price is very reasonable too.


----------



## Keesha

charry said:


> A new Car !



Seriously? You bought a new car?
What kind?
We need pictures.


----------



## C'est Moi

I order from Amazon several times a week.   They have the best customer service on the planet.   

And why shouldn't Jeff Bezos be rich?   He made the investment, had the business acumen, and is a success story.   Amazon started out as a small book store on the internet and just look what he has made.   (And for those saying that the workers are mistreated, I sincerely doubt it.   If you take a job in a warehouse, you are going to have to work... in a warehouse.)


----------



## Trade

Today I bought a surfboard. A 10 foot Walden Magic in almost new condition. Got it on craigslist for about 1/2 the cost of a new one. It's been 50 years since I last surfed but what the heck. Figured I might try to pick it up again.


----------



## charry

Keesha said:


> Seriously? You bought a new car?
> What kind?
> We need pictures.




my birthday present keesha , being delivered next week....


----------



## Keesha

charry said:


> my birthday present keesha , being delivered next week....


Way to go. What a birthday gift. Wow! 
You lucky gal. 
Enjoy and Happy Birthday whenever that is.


----------



## Keesha

Keesha said:


> Will do hollydolly. I’m washing my hair later today.
> I’m truly loving this so far. It’s exceptional and I’m fairly fussy about what I put on my hair & skin.
> Price is very reasonable too.



Ok hollydolly I washed my hair and love it. Most all natural shampoos don’t suds up easily but this does. It’s so silky smooth, lathers well and smells amazing. My hair is super clean with long ringlets of curls. My hair is naturally dry and it feels well moisturized  but my scalp feels amazing. A healthy scalp is important for healthy hair so I’m tickled pink. 

AND get this. My husband and I went for a walk at a place that’s covered with big horse/deer flies that bite and take pieces of flesh. My husband was covered with them and I didn’t have one on me. 

I told him not to walk to close. 

But seriously I’m impressed. It’s perfect for me right now.


----------



## win231

My new coffee grinder arrived today.


----------



## mike4lorie

The only thing I bought lately is 4 X 4's decking hangers and some 3" decking screws... Nothing very exciting...


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> Ok hollydolly I washed my hair and love it. Most all natural shampoos don’t suds up easily but this does. It’s so silky smooth, lathers well and smells amazing. My hair is super clean with long ringlets of curls. My hair is naturally dry and it feels well moisturized  but my scalp feels amazing. A healthy scalp is important for healthy hair so I’m tickled pink.
> 
> AND get this. My husband and I went for a walk at a place that’s covered with big horse/deer flies that bite and take pieces of flesh. My husband was covered with them and I didn’t have one on me.
> 
> I told him not to walk to close.
> 
> But seriously I’m impressed. It’s perfect for me right now.


 Sounds very promising, thanks for the update Keesha...


----------



## HazyDavey

I have some dog food and treats coming from chewy.com. Also ordered a toaster oven not to long ago after reading a great thread here on this forum. It does a nice job and doesn't heat up the kitchen which is great for these Summer months.


----------



## Don M.

We haven't bought it...yet...but today is going to be a shopping trip to buy a new Washer/Dryer set.  Our 15 yr. old washer is making some nasty noises....looks like the tub main bearing is shot....would probably cost more to fix than a new one.  So....today looks like a thousand $'s, or more, going down the drain.


----------



## norman

Don M. said:


> We haven't bought it...yet...but today is going to be a shopping trip to buy a new Washer/Dryer set.  Our 15 yr. old washer is making some nasty noises....looks like the tub main bearing is shot....would probably cost more to fix than a new one.  So....today looks like a thousand $'s, or more, going down the drain.


That rings a bell, a fin inside the dryer tub broke off an what once took twenty minutes to dry clothes would take and hour, we put up with this for months.  We bought a discontinued Whirlpool set for $700 with a $100 dollar rebate and because I wrote down the wrong model number we only received $50. ( I was once such an accurate responsible person and now describe my self as an inept D.A.)   Any way it  made such a difference  and saved a lot on the electric bill, so good luck.


----------



## charry

Keesha said:


> Way to go. What a birthday gift. Wow!
> You lucky gal.
> Enjoy and Happy Birthday whenever that is.





Thankyou, Its Mid August .....


----------



## Trade

We now have a Tropical storm in the Gulf. According to the surf report there are already 5 foot waves at Dauphin Island and by tomorrow they will be at the 10-15 foot range.  Gee maybe I ought to try out my new board. Not.


----------



## norman

Trade said:


> We now have a Tropical storm in the Gulf. According to the surf report there are already 5 foot waves at Dauphin Island and by tomorrow they will be at the 10-15 foot range.  Gee maybe I ought to try out my new board. Not.


The pessimist said not, the optimist said why not, I say go for it a 15 foot surf would be a thrill of a life time.  On the other side should I or should I not or is it _do as I say not as I do_.  I saw a cartoon of two surfers that had just rode a record breaking wave.  As they were leaving the water and one was carrying his board and the other had a surf board sticking out of his ass.  One said, how was your ride?  the other said, I feel like I have a surf board stuck up my ass.  It was funnier with the drawing..  stick with not.  lol


----------



## Manatee

I buy most of my clothes online, everything in the stores is for young people, I don't qualify.  I wear shorts and t-shirts for half the year and sport shirts and jeans or cargo pants for the rest. I wore a tie once to a wedding about 3 years ago. 
I have bought many things online that I have never seen in any store.


----------



## RadishRose

Trade said:


> Today I bought a surfboard. A 10 foot Walden Magic in almost new condition. Got it on craigslist for about 1/2 the cost of a new one. It's been 50 years since I last surfed but what the heck. Figured I might try to pick it up again.
> 
> View attachment 72168View attachment 72169View attachment 72170


Wow @Trade, lookin' good and lookin' uh, scary. Be careful when you "hang 10".


----------



## Keesha

Say what?


----------



## Keesha

I want so badly to by a kayak and float away.


----------



## Trade

RadishRose said:


> Wow @Trade, lookin' good and lookin' uh, scary. Be careful when you "hang 10".



I'll be happy if I can ride some 2 foot waves like I did back in the day. It's been 50 years since I've been on a board. This will be more my style.


----------



## hollydolly

This afternoon  I Bought a glazed glass and beech  wood lamp table.... Got it at the farm where they have a little second hand shop, paid just £2 for it...  

Got my nails done at the salon... !! a damn site more than £2...


----------



## deesierra

Bought a DR trimmer/mower, the ultimate weed whacker! Great tool to maintain my acreage.


----------



## hollydolly

Just bought a remote control oscillating tower fan with a timer.


----------



## Warrigal

charry said:


> A new Car !


Me too. We had a car accident less than 2 weeks ago and our poor old Toyota Corolla, vintage 2007, was a write off. We bought the old one new but decided this time to get a late model car instead. I went to the dealer with our essential and desirable features, and guess what? We now have a 2016 Toyota Corolla. Seems Toyotas are ideal for us. We love it already.


----------



## hollydolly

Warrigal said:


> Me too. We had a car accident less than 2 weeks ago and our poor old Toyota Corolla, vintage 2007, was a write off. We bought the old one new but decided this time to get a late model car instead. I went to the dealer with our essential and desirable features, and guess what? We now have a 2016 Toyota Corolla. Seems Toyotas are ideal for us. We love it already.


 OMG !! I hope no-one was injured Warrigal... what a fright... !!


----------



## Judycat

Bought 3 blouses online. I like the cut, size is good, color and material are nice, but I hate the sleeves. Will alter to my taste rather than return.


----------



## Liberty

New "oval" dinner plates.  For years we've had a wonderful stoneware set of oval shaped hand thrown/ fired ones from a 
Santa Fe potters...they have now retired and we can't get anymore so have had to resort to scouring the web.  Just ordered two of 
these new ones I found to be sure we like them.  Oval shape is way better than round plates for everyday eating.


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Oval shape is way better than round plates for everyday eating.


 May I ask why @Liberty? Just curious. Do they fit well in the dishwasher? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RadishRose

HazyDavey said:


> ordered a toaster oven not to long ago


Davey, what kind did you get? Would you share more info about it as I am considering. Thanks.


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> May I ask why @Liberty? Just curious. Do they fit well in the dishwasher? Thanks in advance.


Radish...yes, they fit better in the  dishwasher than the round plates.  If you think about it, there is a lot of wasted space in a round plate. Have a couple big sets of round dishes for entertaining, but for day to day use, you can't beat the oval shaped ones.  The size (approx 8" x 11" is perfect for soup and sandwich or a main dish entree. If you are balancing one on top of cushion on your lap while you hit the power button in the  theater chair, there's no panic mode either!


----------



## tortiecat

Still driving my 10 year old Corolla and love it.  At my age it will be my last car.
Yesterday bought a pair of capris and 3 tops at the boutique downstairs.


----------



## win231

An espresso machine.  Yeah...I don't need as much sleep now......


----------



## hollydolly

tortiecat said:


> Still driving my 10 year old Corolla and love it.  At my age it will be my last car.
> Yesterday bought a pair of capris and 3 tops at the boutique downstairs.


 You have a boutique downstairs?..wow !! I'd be broke..


----------



## A2ZGrammie

I love shopping on Amazon! They have pretty good deals. I bought three blow up unicorn swimming floats, and a floating shark. For the grandkids, not me. We are having a family get together in Cinncinati in a couple of weeks, and I thought they would be fun. The littlest is just getting a floaty thing that I got at a regular store. Her dad said she wouldn't care. My spouse said we'd fill up the whole pool with floaties, but I think it will be fun. Oh, and we have five beach balls too. Everybody gets one. I'm a cool Grammie lol.


----------



## A2ZGrammie

Ohh I want the espresso machine. I'll trade a unicorn floatie.


----------



## RadishRose

I just ordered a replacement immersion blender w/ a small grinder and a whisk attachments plus beaker from Amazon.

My old one shorted out a few months ago, sparked and we had to pull the circuit breaker.  It was one of the first ones, a Braun,  I purchased from TV more than 20 years ago. It cost $60.00 back then! I believe the one I bought is comparable at 24.95.


----------



## hollydolly

well the tower fan was supposed to arrive today..I paid the extra for it to ensure I'd be home, and it hasn't,  the tracking now says it won't be delivered 'till tomorrow by 8pm...

In the meantime we've had to order.. a new Gas lift strut for my executive office chair which keeps sinking , I wouldn't mind but the chair is only a few months old.., which will arrive tomorrow supposedly, and hubs will fit it.

Good thing we didn't have plans for tomorrow...


----------



## win231

A2ZGrammie said:


> Ohh I want the espresso machine. I'll trade a unicorn floatie.


Well, I was still shopping when I saw that one while browsing in "Williams-Sonoma."  They're not known for low prices, BUT that one was on sale for $100.00 off, plus another discount for opening a VISA card with their name on it, so how could I resist a $750.00 espresso maker for more than half off?


----------



## C'est Moi

I did a lot of damage this week on "Prime Day."   Eeeek.


----------



## drifter

I haven't bought anything in a good while but I've got
money in my jeans and I'm just itching to spend it. I
do need a light bulb over my kitchen table but its one
with those finger-sized sockets and everybody don't
carry those. Maybe home depot, huh?

Take it back. I didn't buy something. I bought a Whirlpool
over the stove Microwave at Lowes.


----------



## Marie5656

I went to Walmart to buy a vacumn.  A light weight bagless one from Bissel.  Only cost $50.  Now just have to unbox it and figure it out.  I now have a clunky old Kirby that Rick said we HAD to have.  Has a built in shampooer, which I never learned to use.  A friend is going to take the Kirby off my hands


----------



## hollydolly

*BOGOF...  Glucosamine *


----------



## HazyDavey

RadishRose said:


> Davey, what kind did you get? Would you share more info about it as I am considering. Thanks.



We bought a Cuisinart Chef's Convection Toaster Oven. We've used it I guess around eight times so far and we're happy it. It's fairly easy to understand and get started using it, plus it has a convection fan option if you want to use it. The oven is big enough for 13"x 91/2" pan. There's also a oven light and it comes with two racks, broiler pan, and a 13" pizza stone. 

This is the first toaster oven I've ever bought so I can't say how it compares with others. But so far it's da bees knees.. 



Here's a product video about it.


----------



## RadishRose

win231 said:


> Well, I was still shopping when I saw that one while browsing in "Williams-Sonoma."  They're not known for low prices, BUT that one was on sale for $100.00 off, plus another discount for opening a VISA card with their name on it, so how could I resist a $750.00 espresso maker for more than half off?


Breville products have a good reputation but very expensive. I think they're in Australia.


----------



## RadishRose

HazyDavey said:


> We bought a Cuisinart Chef's Convection Toaster Oven. We've used it I guess around eight times so far and we're happy it. It's fairly easy to understand and get started using it, plus it has a convection fan option if you want to use it. The oven is big enough for 13"x 91/2" pan. There's also a oven light and it comes with two racks, broiler pan, and a 13" pizza stone.
> 
> This is the first toaster oven I've ever bought so I can't say how it compares with others. But so far it's da bees knees..
> 
> View attachment 72978
> 
> Here's a product video about it.


@Davey, thanks! It was nice to see the video, too. It's a beauty! However, it's more than I need. I think you'll always be happy with this oven.


----------



## A2ZGrammie

win231 said:


> Well, I was still shopping when I saw that one while browsing in "Williams-Sonoma."  They're not known for low prices, BUT that one was on sale for $100.00 off, plus another discount for opening a VISA card with their name on it, so how could I resist a $750.00 espresso maker for more than half off?


did you know you can get Keurigs now that will make lattes and cappucinos? We have one of those. I thought I'd use it more often, but mostly just make coffee with the dumb thing. I do like it though. It's much handier than having to go to a coffee shop.


----------



## win231

A2ZGrammie said:


> did you know you can get Keurigs now that will make lattes and cappucinos? We have one of those. I thought I'd use it more often, but mostly just make coffee with the dumb thing. I do like it though. It's much handier than having to go to a coffee shop.


Keurig is OK if you're not really picky about coffee.  One of the issues with them is they don't get the water up to the right temperature for complete flavor extraction (195 - 205).   And lattes & cappuccinos are espresso drinks, which means the coffee has to be ground very fine - almost powder.  You would have to either purchase a grinder that is capable of that fine a grind or purchase already-ground coffee, which won't taste fresh because if was grinded weeks or months ago.  I'm not familiar with the newer Keurigs, but brewing espresso requires the water to be forced through the coffee under pressure, so they would have to design the Keurig to be capable of doing that.
My sister got a Keurig as a present & she really liked it....until I made her coffee with my pour over with the water at the right temperature & freshly-ground coffee.   I gave her my spare burr grinder & the right coffee storage container.  Ever since then, her Keurig is "furniture."


----------



## Pappy

I bought this Fitbit Ionic watch a month ago and I love how many different faces I can install on the watch. The one I have now is right up my alley as I’m a big coffee drinker.


----------



## Marie5656

Marie5656 said:


> I went to Walmart to buy a vacumn.  A light weight bagless one from Bissel.  Only cost $50.  Now just have to unbox it and figure it out.  I now have a clunky old Kirby that Rick said we HAD to have.  Has a built in shampooer, which I never learned to use.  A friend is going to take the Kirby off my hands



Finally broke it out of the box and used it.  Pretty powerful for such a little thing. I am impressed.


----------



## Don M.

We bought a new washer and dryer a few days ago, and it was delivered/installed yesterday.  It's a nice GE brand, and Home Depot had the pair on sale for over $400 below the normal price.  Our old set lasted 16 years, so I'm hoping we get similar results from this pair.


----------



## moviequeen1

I bought 3 books on Amazon to add to my reading list.They are:
"American Gospel,God the Founding Fathers and the Making of a Nation-historian Jon Meacham
"The Orphan's Tale'-Pam Jenoff,she writes historical fiction,read her other book'"The Lost Girls of Paris',enjoyed it
"The Summer Wives"-Beatriz Williams,a new author for me


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> I just ordered a replacement immersion blender w/ a small grinder and a whisk attachments plus beaker from Amazon.
> 
> My old one shorted out a few months ago, sparked and we had to pull the circuit breaker.  It was one of the first ones, a Braun,  I purchased from TV more than 20 years ago. It cost $60.00 back then! I believe the one I bought is comparable at 24.95.


You know RadishRose...you make a good point here.  Contrary to belief, not everything you have to replace costs more these days.  Would that everything we needed to buy was this much less expensive and lasted just as long, huh!


----------



## hollydolly

I bought some fence panel grips, to stop the panels rattling in the wind. We'd tried wooden wedges, but they kept falling out after a big wind, so got these, and they're brilliant..


----------



## tortiecat

Kitty litter, can food and a new kitty litter pan.
All from Amazon.


----------



## AnnieA

A Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.1 and a case for it with a shoulder carry strap.  Got it on Prime Day from a competitor matching Amazon's prices.  I've long used a smart phone and laptop, but so far I'm really liking the size of the tablet.


----------



## Pappy

A Roku Ultra for streaming our channels. The Roku Express just wasn’t doing the job. Not enough power.


----------



## toffee

brought a large  rug for the bedroom --not on line -from the store - in a sale - well pleased ...


----------



## C'est Moi

K-cups and soft peppermints.   All the necessities.


----------



## Lc jones

I just bought a microwave splatter cover. It worked great when I was heating up my dinner tonight.


----------



## mike4lorie

Brake Pads for my Truck


----------



## Ken N Tx

2 Solor Lights for the fence posts on the entrance to the Casa..
.
New installed


----------



## HazyDavey

Lc jones said:


> I just bought a microwave splatter cover. It worked great when I was heating up my dinner tonight.



That's something I need to get, been using paper or microwavable plates. I need to upgrade..


----------



## Lc jones

HazyDavey said:


> That's something I need to get, been using paper or microwavable plates. I need to upgrade..


It’s so much easier !


----------



## Lc jones

Lc jones said:


> It’s so much easier !


I purchased it at bed bath and beyond for $3.47 what a deal!


----------



## HazyDavey

Lc jones said:


> I purchased it at bed bath and beyond for $3.47 what a deal!


Thank You..


----------



## tortiecat

A pretty turquoise top at our downstairs boutique this morning.


----------



## moviequeen1

I bought a 14 inch HP Chromebook,week ago at Best Buy.The "Geek Squad' tech came  Mon to convert from my 8 yr old Windows 7 20 inch computer
It took me a couple days to adjust to a smaller screen,I love it


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a replacement 4 in one Li-ion Cordless  electric screwdriver ...an upgrade on the little Black & decker one we've used for years..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday I bought a 1970s Waterford crystal lamp similar to this one at the local Salvation Army thrift shop.

I've given it a good scrub to make it sparkle now I need to go shade shopping.


----------



## applecruncher

A new flat iron for my hair.


----------



## Llynn

Four 50lb bags of salt for my water filter system from the farm supply store. And a new straw hat so I am looking fashionable  when on my tractor.


----------



## RadishRose

A case of 12 cans of dog food, a long carpet runner and a short one (bound remnants).


----------



## Patio Life

Lc jones said:


> I just bought a microwave splatter cover. It worked great when I was heating up my dinner tonight.


I have 2 of those and love them. The reason for 2 is - 1 is in the dishwasher and the other is in the microwave.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought an Identity theft stamp.... it arrived this morning. Why didn't I buy one of these years ago, this thing is fantastic.. I've already got rid of 2 whole file boxes of papers which would normally take me forever to shred !! Fast and brilliant..





Some little tiny things are the most useful of all....


----------



## AnnieA

hollydolly said:


> I bought an Identity theft stamp.... it arrived this morning. Why didn't I buy one of these years ago, this thing is fantastic.. I've already got rid of 2 whole file boxes of papers which would normally take me forever to shred !! Fast and brilliant..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some little tiny things are the most useful of all....




Oh, wow!   Didn't realize such a thing existed!  I have so many papers to shred.   Am about to do a 'lil online shopping...


----------



## hollydolly

AnnieA said:


> Oh, wow!   Didn't realize such a thing existed!  I have so many papers to shred.   Am about to do a 'lil online shopping...


Annie get the one with the 3 free ink refills......the trick to using it is to just roll it over the address/info once. If you roll it more than once it becomes inky and see through...


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I bought an Identity theft stamp.... it arrived this morning. Why didn't I buy one of these years ago, this thing is fantastic.. I've already got rid of 2 whole file boxes of papers which would normally take me forever to shred !! Fast and brilliant..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some little tiny things are the most useful of all....


I just ordered one!  Never knew about these before.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I just ordered one!  Never knew about these before.


 You'll love it RR... I've known about them for years, and just dismissed them in my mind thinking they probably wouldn't work very well... but I have so many file boxes to clear out I thought I'd give it a try, and I'm so glad I did. I just sat with all the papers on the table and whipped through it all  so quickly


----------



## Ruthanne

This week I bought ice cube trays, a purse, washcloths on 
Ebay.  Got really good deals.


----------



## Judycat

Blah, a water heater. Had it installed today. Don't have to carry water up to the bathroom anymore. Why do these appliances always break down on Friday afternoons.


----------



## twinkles

i have one like that marie and i love it


----------



## AnnieA

Judycat said:


> Blah, a water heater. Had it installed today. Don't have to carry water up to the bathroom anymore. Why do these appliances always break down on Friday afternoons.



Uggh.   Mine died a few days ago.  I'm bathing at my parents and using disposable dishes at my house hoping to find a good deal in the next few days while visiting a nearby city.


----------



## Judycat

Good Luck.


----------



## fmdog44

$100 worth of raffle tickets for a high performance Mustang.


----------



## fmdog44

hollydolly said:


> One of these... not for me I hasten to add, but hubs is gonna be doing some tree lopping!!


Those work well when arguing with your spouse.


----------



## hollydolly

This week, I bought 2 pairs of jean for o/h. A couple of summer tops for me,  a pair of slip on skechers.....  and a new kettle ...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ordered an outside motion light yesterday, it will be delivered today (Amazon).


----------



## Ruthanne

Bought more ice cube trays, ponytail holders, another purse and a drape very reasonable on EBay.


----------



## Trade

A watch on Amazon. Got it to replace my Seiko Diver's watch that gave up the ghost last week. So far I like it a lot.
I also took my Seiko to a local watch repair place. I figured it would be too expensive to fix because a comparable new one would only cost about $225 on Amazon. What they told me was that it's not cost effective labor wise to fix an inexpensive watch so what they do is completely gut it and put whole new insides into it. The cost for that was $130. While $130 is a lot to put into a $225 dollar watch I went ahead and did it anyway. So now I have two watches. 

That's very usual for me to do something like that but the Seiko was kind of significant to me. Although I only bought it 4 years ago it was the same model (SKX173) as the one I bought back in 1971 when I was in Vietnam. That one I got for $30 bucks. I really liked that watch but when I wrote home to my wife she got all upset because she had bought me this friggin Acutron which she had paid $110 bucks for and she took me having that Seiko as a snub to her gift. $110 bucks in 1971 is equivalent to about $700  bucks today and let me tell you that Acutron was the biggest piece of crap watch I ever owned. It died after about a year and cost me $42 bucks to repair. $42 bucks in 1972 is equivalent to about $260 bucks in todays money. So that made almost a grand invested in a watch that broke down again in another year. After that I just bought El Cheapo Timex watches, which for what they cost are pretty decent watches. But I always regretted getting rid of that Seiko at my ex wife's behest. Then finally, about 4 years ago I decided to get one like it from Amazon. So anyway, that's the story of why I decided to keep that one even though I bought a new one. 


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016R90VBK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hollydolly

This week I bought a floor mop to save me washing the floors on hands and knees ..a couple of silicon brushes and dustpans for hubs to have in his shed so maybe he'll clear up his own mess instead of me..  a  space-saving trouser hanger for 6 pairs of jeans on one hanger..  a triple tupperwear snap on  style box which slots into each other with the food inside each container ( another space-saver).... A pair of Denim knee high shorts..

Several other things I can't remember now... and I'm just about to order some Biotin supplements online..

BTW @AnnieA  and @RadishRose ,  did you get the identity remover stamp..? ☺


----------



## JustBonee

Bought an adorable  daybed/lounger/sofa  for my bedroom.   ..   It replaced a chair  that didn't serve much purpose anymore.


----------



## Trade

deleted (duplicate)


----------



## Aunt Bea

I bought/rescued a Hubley #189 cast iron door stop similar to this one at the Sally Ann thrift shop for $1.07






The good news is that I dropped off a box of assorted bric-a-brac so I feel like I'm ahead of the game.

I need to stop buying things, repeat after me... if you can't eat it you don't need it!


----------



## Denise1952

hollydolly said:


> Do you buy much online?
> 
> Do you prefer to shop in the brick & mortar stores...?
> 
> Did you recently get a great bargain, or feel you've paid too much for something ?
> 
> Come and share what you've bought in either ....
> 
> This week we bought   a new Electric telescopic Pole tree saw.. .. which arrived today..alongside a gallon of oil for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for half the order to arrive even tho' we paid for a specific date for delivery



This town is so limited I do a lot of shopping on Amazon Holly.  The last thing I bought was a new supply of "makings" for my facewash.  I bought that bike on Amazon, still can't believe that it fit me so well after I got it all together.  I had sent back 2 bikes from Walmart already.  Luckily that was easy to return those because I was to pickup "in store".

I am super happy for the price I paid for the bike.  It's built pretty well, sturdy feeling to it, plus the fact I know almost every "screw" on it is tight enough etc.  Clothing is the one I'm having issues with as we don't have anything but Walmart here, and I can get all the "play-clothes" I need but nothing really nice.  I need a swimsuit badly, but can't find an online shop with one I like yet.

I'm hoping lot's of folks reply to your post because maybe someone will know a good site for clothes that isn't to expensive, but no cheapies either, middle of the road   I wanted to also mention I love my Prime membership with the free shipping.  It's so worth it for me


----------



## Denise1952

hollydolly said:


> One of these... not for me I hasten to add, but hubs is gonna be doing some tree lopping!!


Now that I could use for my job working with the kids, thanks Holly!!


----------



## Denise1952

Aunt Bea said:


> I bought/rescued a Hubley #189 cast iron door stop similar to this one at the Sally Ann thrift shop for $1.07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is that I dropped off a box of assorted bric-a-brac so I feel like I'm ahead of the game.
> 
> I need to stop buying things, repeat after me... if you can't eat it you don't need it!


I do love my thriftshops, although I only have St. Vincent D'Paul here in town.  Half price Tuesday is fun to go to  I'm trying to think of the last thing I got there, but I'm thinking something for my soffit


----------



## Denise1952

norman said:


> I all most ''bought the farm'' a couple of times.


One in every crowd, I'm just mad because I didn't think of it first, lmbo


----------



## Denise1952

RadishRose said:


> I just received a case of canned dog food from Amazon today.


I'm looking more into the food items I cannot find here in town.  Like I wanted to try more Gluten Free items, but right now, I am pretty sure I don't have any issues from Gluten.


----------



## Denise1952

charry said:


> A new Car !


What did you get @charry ??  Sounds wonderful since mine I think is on it's last leg.  I would have to make payments though so I am avoiding it like the plague, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

norman said:


> I bought a new knife (another one I have several)  This one has it all, a blade, bottle opener, saw blade, chain attachment  so you don't loose it, wrench, wire cutter, 3 screw drivers,  jar opener, nut cracker, file, can opener, nail prier, ruler, belt carrier (to big to carry in pocket) It is similar to a Swiss, stainless steel and just what I had to have If anyone cares, Sweetie wasn't impressed so I am doing without my usual bottle of MD.



I'm looking for an all-in-one tool for my bike-rides.  There are a lot to choose from so I just have to choose


----------



## Denise1952

hollydolly said:


> Nothing , but I'm perusing new cars as we speak.. very frustrating, I just can't find the type of car I want in my price bracket... , as soon as I find something I like the reviews let it down.. irritating, I need to take a break!!


I hear you on those reviews, but if there are enough negative saying much the same thing, I decide to look elsewhere too Holly


----------



## Judycat

A new kitchen faucet. 
I couldn't turn on the old one all the way, and the spout was hard to move, so I watched some YouTube DIY saying it was an easy fix. Haha, I took the stupid thing apart, wasn't easy, cleaned everything and put it back together. I turned on the water but when I turned on the faucet, water shot out everywhere but the spout like you see on TV. Tried a couple other things including asking the neighbor guy's opinion, didn't help.
My son came over yesterday and installed the new faucet 123. No problem. No more YouTube for me for a while.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Annie get the one with the 3 free ink refills......the trick to using it is to just roll it over the address/info once. If you roll it more than once it becomes inky and see through...


Mine came last week. I love it!


----------



## charry

Denise1952 said:


> What did you get @charry ??  Sounds wonderful since mine I think is on it's last leg.  I would have to make payments though so I am avoiding it like the plague, LOL!!





i got the mercedes Gla  denise........hubbys choice, im just the driver , i think........
i cant believe this car.....No Handbreak, and the gears are on a lever on the righthand side....phew......But ..a lovely car , i must admit .......


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> This week I bought a floor mop to save me washing the floors on hands and knees ..a couple of silicon brushes and dustpans for hubs to have in his shed so maybe he'll clear up his own mess instead of me..  a  space-saving trouser hanger for 6 pairs of jeans on one hanger..  a triple tupperwear snap on  style box which slots into each other with the food inside each container ( another space-saver).... A pair of Denim knee high shorts..
> 
> Several other things I can't remember now... and I'm just about to order some Biotin supplements online..
> 
> BTW @AnnieA  and @RadishRose ,  did you get the identity remover stamp..? ☺


Yes, Holly, I did and I love it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Denise1952

charry said:


> i got the mercedes Gla  denise........hubbys choice, im just the driver , i think........
> i cant believe this car.....No Handbreak, and the gears are on a lever on the righthand side....phew......But ..a lovely car , i must admit .......


that's interesting Charry because while out looking for a "used" vehicle, a guy wanted me to try this Mercedes!!  I laughed and told him it was way outa my reach, but come to find out it was way low.  That made me wonder right away, lol!  But I drove it for the heck of it.  It had that gear thingy you speak of.  It was neat, but anything go wrong, the maintenance for me, would have been way outa my reach   Nice rigs though, and fun to drive


----------



## charry

Denise1952 said:


> that's interesting Charry because while out looking for a "used" vehicle, a guy wanted me to try this Mercedes!!  I laughed and told him it was way outa my reach, but come to find out it was way low.  That made me wonder right away, lol!  But I drove it for the heck of it.  It had that gear thingy you speak of.  It was neat, but anything go wrong, the maintenance for me, would have been way outa my reach   Nice rigs though, and fun to drive




yes ,denise...well not that cheap when you lease , which i have ....3 yrs lease......but ive also taken out a maintenance deal.....which is very expensive ..but hassle free driving for 3 yrs......And its a brand new car ....


----------



## Denise1952

This was a 2006 with 70,000 miles on it.  I read reviews at some site, and just tons of people saying it was a bad year.  I thought about sending that salesman a lemon in the mail but I used it for my water instead, Lmbo!!


----------



## AnnieA

hollydolly said:


> BTW @AnnieA  and @RadishRose ,  did you get the identity remover stamp..? ☺



Not yet.  If I buy it, that means I have no longer have an excuse to avoid the piles of paper.


----------



## Butterfly

I had to buy a new roof!  $$$$  Not much fun, but after the last storm I had all kinds of leaks and my roof was about 25 years old and on borrowed time anyway.  If I come back in a next life, I will NEVER have a flat roof.  Most roofs (at least on older houses) around here are flat -- pueblo style house with a flat roof.


----------



## hollydolly

Butterfly said:


> I had to buy a new roof!  $$$$  Not much fun, but after the last storm I had all kinds of leaks and my roof was about 25 years old and on borrowed time anyway.  If I come back in a next life, I will NEVER have a flat roof.  Most roofs (at least on older houses) around here are flat -- pueblo style house with a flat roof.


 I feel ya.... I know what you mean about a flat roof...!! At our second home in Spain we have a solarium flat roof...and it's a PITA...in the time we've owned it  around 20 years  we've had to have it repaired 3 times, and the house was only 15 years old when we bought it  . Granted one repair was due to  a tornado but even so..! OTOH,  I've had  this house in England for 40 years and only once have had to renew tiles on the gable roof, and the house is now 65 years old


----------



## Denise1952

AnnieA said:


> Not yet.  If I buy it, that means I have no longer have an excuse to avoid the piles of paper.


I need one of those!!  What a great idea instead of buying a freaking shredder!


----------



## Denise1952

hollydolly said:


> I feel ya.... I know what you mean about a flat roof...!! At our second home in Spain we have a solarium flat roof...and it's a PITA...in the time we've owned it  around 20 years  we've had to have it repaired 3 times, and the house was only 15 years old when we bought it  . Granted one repair was due to  a tornado but even so..! OTOH,  I've had  this house in England for 40 years and only once have had to renew tiles on the gable roof, and the house is now 65 years old


Now that's quality!!


----------



## Meringue

Chrome spice rack.


----------



## hollydolly

Since I last posted a couple of weeks ago  I've bought quite a bit!!

3 Pairs of Knee-length leather  boots ( Brown, black and a dark shade of Burgundy wine)... a pair of slip on  sketchers, & several winter jumpers!!
  Bought some new plants...at the garden centre 

had my Haircut last week ...and today I paid for new reading glasses.. .. ££££'s..

There's other stuff but I can't think of it at the moment ( it's late)...


----------



## Aunt Bea

The find of the week was an Ethan Allen Georgian Court tea table similar to this one at the local Salvation Army thrift shop.


----------



## A2ZGrammie

There's a birthday party for a one year old that the grandkids and I will be attending, so Amazon delivered a set of Winnie the Pooh board books. I think they'll be a hit.


----------



## tortiecat

Dyson big ball vacuum!


----------



## Marie5656

*Not bought yet, but in the next day or two I am going to buy a floor lamp.  I really could use one*


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a 5 gallon fuel can!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I saw a rug that would look perfect in my (tiny) kitchen but the only sizes were too big. I commented on the website that I needed a smaller size...4'x7'...and lo, and behold! the ad showed up again the next day for the same rug in a 4'x7' size. Did I buy it? Yup. And didn't even look up the company. They've been very forthcoming with info on manufacturing, shipping, etc., with almost-daily emails so maybe I'll get lucky and won't have piddled away my $$. Fingers crossed.

When I've bought anything online up until now, I've research unfamiliar sellers, but I really, really wanted that rug and have been admiring it online for months.


----------



## Lc jones

New prescription progressive transition glasses, my Optometrist wrote a wonderful script. I love them they are multicolored including the colors purple aqua brown and sand since we just relocated to Florida I thought it was a fitting style.


----------



## hollydolly

Lc jones said:


> New prescription progressive transition glasses, my Optometrist wrote a wonderful script. I love them they are multicolored including the colors purple aqua brown and sand since we just relocated to Florida I thought it was a fitting style.


 That's both of us who've got new specs this week then..   mine won't be ready until next week...


----------



## Lc jones

hollydolly said:


> That's both of us who've got new specs this week then..   mine won't be ready until next week...


I hope you’re as happy with yours as I am with mine!


----------



## Rosemarie

Just bought a new carpet for my hallway. When I moved here, I wasn't expecting to stay very long, so just bought carpet for the rooms and left the hallway bare. However, I felt embarrassed every time I opened my front door. It looks so much better now!


----------



## hollydolly

Rosemarie said:


> Just bought a new carpet for my hallway. When I moved here, I wasn't expecting to stay very long, so just bought carpet for the rooms and left the hallway bare. However, I felt embarrassed every time I opened my front door. It looks so much better now!


 What colour did you choose ?


----------



## Rosemarie

hollydolly said:


> What colour did you choose ?


Thanks for your interest. I chose beige for the carpet and bought 2 red runners to go on top.


----------



## hollydolly

Rosemarie said:


> Thanks for your interest. I chose beige for the carpet and bought 2 red runners to go on top.


 Nice!! I have beige on my stairs too...


----------



## applecruncher

A fresh pineapple  
I cored and cut it up....will eat for breakfast next few days.  btw fresh pineapple freezes nicely. 
(cut and put pieces in a container)


----------



## hollydolly

This week  ( as well as the usual groceries etc) I've  bought, 2 new lampshades. Both large round ones in a tweed oatmeal colour for the bedside lamps.. 

 Small pot of paint to finish off a little outdoor job

A hardback Quiz /factual book based on a quiz show we have on our TV... called Pointless!!

A rubber plant ! 

All at Bricks and mortar stores , not online...


----------



## Pappy

Just today from Amazon. A new wallet For me  and a Fitbit Versa 2 for my wife.


----------



## Lc jones

Just bought a blue maxi skirt to match my floral shirt on sale at Macy’s I love their sales and I had a gift certificate so I didn’t pay one cent


----------



## Geezerette

Two things from Az, each for about 2/3 of cost elsewhere: a pale blue Vellux blanket & 2 pairs of skids for my walker (I wear out a pair about every 3 months). My apt complex has stopped accepting packages because they were swamped with them these days, and they installed an automated package locker. The catch is the want us to give a credit card no to the locker contractor so they could charge us a fee if we didn’t pick up within a certain time. I wasn’t about to be considered “guilty till proven innocent” & give a # to a co that got bad reviews on the Net. So I had the skids del to the Amazon Locker at a nearby whole foods & hav set up a “virtual locker “ at UPS store in same shopping center, where the blanket went.  Currently very happy with these arrangements. Oh & a power strip at a nearby True Value where I really like the folks, and a magnifying glass from a HobLob that I don’t.


----------



## win231

Keesha said:


> Delicious vegan mocha flavoured cheesecake with chew salted caramel dairy free ice cream.
> It’s soooo good. I wish I had a picture to add but It’s all gone.
> 
> I do purchase some things online since they are often cheaper and depends on the item and cost of shipping. Some things aren’t worth being to ship back for a refund.


Thanks.  I'm wiping drool off my keyboard.
For me, it's almost worth the overnight E.R. visit with an I.V. Insulin drip......


----------



## win231

These just arrived from Amazon.  They're the closest thing to Perfection for storage - food, etc.  And what a deal! (Rubbermaid Brilliance)
http://www.rubbermaid.com/en-US/brilliance


----------



## applecruncher

Set of 3 frying pans
Burner covers for new stove
Sunglasses
Red lipstick...(I already have an abundance)


----------



## Linda

This isn't new but I bought a nice brown Guess purse for $8 at the local Salvation Army Thrift Store.  I'm happy with it.


----------



## Keesha

win231 said:


> These just arrived from Amazon.  They're the closest thing to Perfection for storage - food, etc.  And what a deal! (Rubbermaid Brilliance)
> http://www.rubbermaid.com/en-US/brilliance


They are $13.81 Canadian Dollars for two. 
We have something similar except they have a rim along the lid which gets food particles stuck in there. These ones seem better designed. 
Ours are made of Pyrex glass. Very durable.


----------



## hollydolly

I ''bought'' dental treatment yesterday...

I recently bought a  Gold coloured  Mink effect Fleece blanket for the back of the sofa... much thicker than the others we have..


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> I ''bought'' dental treatment yesterday...
> 
> I recently bought a  Gold coloured  Mink effect Fleece blanket for the back of the sofa... much thicker than the others we have..


How did your appointment go holly?
Did you get your tooth pulled , filled or other another type procedure done?


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> How did your appointment go holly?
> Did you get your tooth pulled , filled or other another type procedure done?


 No the tooth wasn't pulled keesha, much  as I though it might be. After an X-Ray she found that the gum is receding a little and the pain is coming from the nerve, so she put 2 layers of bonding resin over the offending tooth and the one next to it... so we'll see how that goes!

Thanks for asking..


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> No the tooth wasn't pulled keesha, much  as I though it might be. After an X-Ray she found that the gum is receding a little and the pain is coming from the nerve, so she put 2 layers of bonding resin over the offending tooth and the one next to it... so we'll see how that goes!
> 
> Thanks for asking..


Oh that’s not so bad. I had a tooth I had to have that done with every 6 months and it worked really well. So much better than having it pulled.

My gums are receding some also but my dentist says it’s very common for our age. 
This reminds me that I need to go for my 6 month cleaning soon.


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> Oh that’s not so bad. I had a tooth I had to have that done with every 6 months and it worked really well. So much better than having it pulled.
> 
> My gums are receding some also but my dentist says it’s very common for our age.
> This reminds me that I need to go for my 6 month cleaning soon.


 She cleaned my teeth yesterday before she put the bonding resin on them.. so I had that all included, and by the dentist not the hygienist for a change...

I said this on another thread.. but..

1 hour and 15 minutes  in the chair..
Dentist and dental assistant work for the same period
X-Ray...
Teeth cleaning
2 layers of Bonded resin...

Cost?... £22.40


----------



## Keesha

Great price.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh I forgot to mention I bought new prescription reading specs, picked them up last week... £138.....I usually have shades of red frames but I chose something different this time...
 They look dark in this picture but they're actually air-force blue outer frames  ..with vibrant  green inners....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lucky morning at the local Goodwill thrift shop!

I found a Waterford Georgian Strawberry Master cut vase identical to this one for $2.73.






I definitely don't need another vase but I'll fill it with a bunch of grocery store blooms and give it to someone.


----------



## treeguy64

Good going, AB!  Those puppies go for, around, $100, online, from what I can see.  Again, CONGRATS!


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Bea said:


> Lucky morning at the local Goodwill thrift shop!
> 
> I found a Waterford Georgian Strawberry Master cut vase identical to this one for $2.73.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely don't need another vase but I'll fill it with a bunch of grocery store blooms and give it to someone.


Awwww.... that’s so sweet. This would be something I’d do 
Nice find.


----------



## Keesha

treeguy64 said:


> Good going, AB!  Those puppies go for, around, $100, online, from what I can see.  Again, CONGRATS!



Yep. 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=wate...8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#imgrc=l9Fu9aiR7Ni8bM:


----------



## Pecos

A solid blue Pendleton wool shirt. They just work for me when the weather turns cool.


----------



## treeguy64

A new lid closure sensing switch for my twenty-three year old washing machine.  Over the years, I've replaced almost everything on this unit.  If/when I move, I will buy a new washer (and dryer) for my new home. I strongly doubt my new machine will last as long as my current one, but, then, I may not either!


----------



## applecruncher

A long T-shirt (actually a sleeping shirt).
A new zip-up hoodie...gotta have a hoodie!


----------



## Silverfox

I just bought some anklet socks.


----------



## Kaila

I purchased some car parts and the labor to install them, so I can buy the sticker required by law, to prove the vehicle had a yearly inspection.

A simple sticker should not cost so much!    
It is just a piece of paper with glue on the back.  I could make one for less than the hundreds I am paying for this one, which does not look any more fancy! 

Perhaps if I had searched online, I could have found a prettier sticker for less money, a better bargain!


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a whole new electric upgrade for my house today. New Fuse box and complete new wiring , new lighting  , new carbon monoxide alarms upstairs and down, new fire-alarm, etc...  and 4 hours of 2 Electricians labour!!
After they left we went grocery  shopping ,££'s  and also through the street market  and I bought a little storage basket to hold some pens and peripherals  on my desk... and we had lunch at the pub..Hubs paid!!


----------



## Lakeland living

Just bought some shorts,


----------



## Lethe200

We buy mostly on-line. If FedEx/UPS/USPS doesn't drop off packages at least twice a week, we feel deprived, LOL.

However, we needed a new W/D so went into Best Buy and specified I wanted to talk about LG models with the most experienced sales rep they had. I had already researched what I wanted from CR as well as user reviews on various websites. They came and installed it 2 days later, so washday was on the weekend as it usually is, no interruption (thank goodness).

It was sad to see the old F&P go. The washer was very gentle on clothes and the LG is much rougher, comparatively speaking. But it does get them cleaner, and the capacity is MASSIVE. With no central agitator, we can finally fit our king-size blankets in. No more having to take them to a commercial laundry. 

Not cheap but we got 14 yrs out of the old pair, so no biggie. The new LG washer is so big, it takes a double or even triple load of what the F&P could hold!


----------



## hollydolly

*This afternoon around 1pm , I ordered a new Battery online  for my Toshiba  laptop, at 7pm the battery was delivered to my door.. (does it get quicker than that)?.. by 7.10pm the new  battery was in my laptop, and with a 3/4 charge in it took just a few minutes to fully charge  and  already the laptop is up and running after only the slightest hiatus!!

 This evening , I ordered some new dustbags for my Mielle Vac cleaner... , they'll be here in the morning !! *


----------



## Kaila

Wow, @hollydolly   you are industrious!    That's a lot to have accomplished!


----------



## C'est Moi

Another new handbag.   It's a sickness, I gotta tell ya.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Wow, @hollydolly   you are industrious!   That's a lot to have accomplished!


 LOL... I had beggar all else to do while I was at home  waiting for a doctor to ring...


----------



## Llynn

A new automatic antenna tuner for my amateur radio station.


----------



## hollydolly

C'est Moi said:


> Another new handbag.   It's a sickness, I gotta tell ya.


 Can't ever have too many handbags... well you can.. like me run out of places to put them all now,  and that's after I've given dozens over the last year or 2 to the charity shops...!!


----------



## Sassycakes

*I just ordered 2 bed pillows for me and my Hubby. They are supposed to relieve neck pain and shoulder pain. They will be here tomorrow and hopefully they will work.*


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> LOL... I had beggar all else to do while I was at home waiting for a doctor to ring



You could have purchased enough to have redone your entire house, in the time you've been waiting for those test results. 
And my shopping in addition to yours?


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> You could have purchased enough to have redone your entire house, in the time you've been waiting for those test results.
> And my shopping in addition to yours?


 Ain't that the truth...


----------



## peppermint

We are getting a new sofa, sofa bed and a chair for our living room....On Saturday...Giving away older sofa's to Habitat.....


----------



## peppermint

peppermint said:


> We are getting a new sofa, sofa bed and a chair for our living room....On Saturday...Giving away older sofa's to Habitat.....


Actually, the sofa's have no damage....And one is the sofa bed that has a nice mattress....I hope someone really needs the furniture....
It is a hassle to try to sell furniture when some people might need furniture and can't afford....


----------



## Kaila

Some places no longer allow/accept donations of beds, mattresses, or any furniture with soft cushions, such as sofas and chairs.  Which is a shame.  (Due to fears of health hazards)

In those situations, selling them at a low price, actually helps the items to end up with people who need them and cannot afford the store prices.  Those who need them ,
 can no longer find them at the places that used to have low priced used furniture available.


----------



## peppermint

Kaila said:


> Some places no longer allow/accept donations of beds, mattresses, or any furniture with soft cushions, such as sofas and chairs.  Which is a shame.  (Due to fears of health hazards)
> 
> In those situations, selling them at a low price, actually helps the items to end up with people who need them and cannot afford the store prices.  Those who need them ,
> can no longer find them at the places that used to have low priced used furniture available.


We just called Habitat for humanity for a donation...They are picking the sofa's up this weekend....No problem!!!   It's the same when we put out
clothes for pick up or put clothes in the bins ...In our town....We never had a problem....


----------



## Kaila

peppermint said:


> called Habitat for humanity for a donation...They are picking the sofa's up this weekend....No problem



That's great to know!  I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## gennie

A new hibiscus for my yard.  It's a yummy peach color.


----------



## hollydolly

Well my  Vacuum cleaner Dustbags have just been delivered.!!


----------



## Keesha

A new trichome magnifying device to check for readiness


----------



## Kaila

A small sound machine, 
to try to block out annoying sounds that disturb sleep, with a hopefully less annoying and less random sound.


----------



## Pecos

Kaila said:


> A small sound machine,
> to try to block out annoying sounds that disturb sleep, with a hopefully less annoying and less random sound.


I have one, and it works for me.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> A small sound machine,
> to try to block out annoying sounds that disturb sleep, with a hopefully less annoying and less random sound.


 Do you have tinnitus Kaila ?


----------



## Old Dummy

I recently bought an iPhone to replace my Android. The real reason was so I could have "Wifi calling" (and texting) at home because there is no cell signal where I live, and my $60 Android wasn't capable of wifi calling (I do have a land line).

I had the Android a little over a year and it cost $60. The iPhone is a 6S and it cost $200. It is the first Apple product I've ever owned and I honestly don't see why everyone thinks it's superior -- IMO it is inferior to my $60 Android, aside from the wifi calling capability. I've been messing around with Windows computers for 27 years, and learning the Android was logical and straight-forward. Not so with the iPhone.


----------



## Keesha

Old Dummy said:


> I recently bought an iPhone to replace my Android. The real reason was so I could have "Wifi calling" (and texting) at home because there is no cell signal where I live, and my $60 Android wasn't capable of wifi calling (I do have a land line).
> 
> I had the Android a little over a year and it cost $60. The iPhone is a 6S and it cost $200. It is the first Apple product I've ever owned and I honestly don't see why everyone thinks it's superior -- IMO it is inferior to my $60 Android, aside from the wifi calling capability. I've been messing around with Windows computers for 27 years, and learning the Android was logical and straight-forward. Not so with the iPhone.


Once you get used to it you’ll love it.


----------



## terry123

I just bought some new winter pajamas from QVC online. They have sizes that fit me and the returns are easy but very seldom need to. As a bonus I opened a shopping ticket through ebates and got a little cash back. Ebates has another name now but I still use ebates and it takes me to it.  Every now and then I get a little check from them.  I order a lot online and make it a point to go through ebates first for the little money they send me. Its not much but adds up over time.  I am going to order online anyway so I might as well make a little. If anyone would like to be referred, message me for the info.  You also make money if you refer someone and they shop through them.


----------



## Furryanimal

A new bigger iPad.


----------



## ronaldj

a new furnace (gas) we have heated with wood for 40 years, now we have a dial on the wall and a warm house in the morning.


----------



## 911

New underwear that I bought from JCP online 2 weeks ago and just received an e-mail that I should receive them on 10/31. That will be 3 weeks to get my underwear and they wonder why they’re going under.


----------



## Keesha

terry123 said:


> I just bought some new winter pajamas from QVC online. They have sizes that fit me and the returns are easy but very seldom need to. As a bonus I opened a shopping ticket through ebates and got a little cash back. Ebates has another name now but I still use ebates and it takes me to it.  Every now and then I get a little check from them.  I order a lot online and make it a point to go through ebates first for the little money they send me. Its not much but adds up over time.  I am going to order online anyway so I might as well make a little. If anyone would like to be referred, message me for the info.  You also make money if you refer someone and they shop through them.


I wish QVC would still deliver to Canada. That’s a great place to shop online.


----------



## hollydolly

*Today online I've bought a*
*
QI phone charger,
a Book downloaded to my kindle,
some new bedding, and ..*
*some retinol A serum ...*


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> I wish QVC would still deliver to Canada. That’s a great place to shop online.


 oh why don't they deliver to Canada?.. I presumed they delivered to every country in the western world


----------



## Ruthanne

Recently I bought an AC cover, plastic film for winterizing my big window, a beach towel, a shirt, leggins, dog leashes, dog jacket.


----------



## Trade

I just bought a pair of size 36 jeans from Walmart. Wranglers, relaxed fit. "Relaxed fit" is code for "We give you 2 extra inches so that you don't have to admit that you really are a size larger." 

In other words "Mom jeans for men"


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Just this morning I frittered away $34 on a wireless printer. SIL is off tomorrow so I'm going to ask him to install it for me, even though it says all I have to do is plug it in. Pfffft. If that's all I have to do, then how is it going to know when I want it to print something?

If there's something I want or need that's a hassle to buy in a brick & mortar store, and it's something that has _independent_ reviews online I'll buy it online. There are some stores that I really like to go into just to browse and see if there's anything there with my name on it. There's one thing I can count on, though...if I have any money to spare, there's nothing I want. When there's something I really want and/or need, I'm broke! It must be part of Murphy's Law.


----------



## Gary O'

Bought this




Needed it like I needed another wart


----------



## applecruncher

911 said:


> New underwear that I bought from JCP online 2 weeks ago and just received an e-mail that I should receive them on 10/31. That will be 3 weeks to get my underwear and they wonder why they’re going under.



Hmm.
People can joke all day about Walmart, but their online shopping and delivery service is FANTASTIC. Seems as soon as I place an order bam! It's here. Never a problem.


----------



## peppermint

peppermint said:


> Actually, the sofa's have no damage....And one is the sofa bed that has a nice mattress....I hope someone really needs the furniture....
> It is a hassle to try to sell furniture when some people might need furniture and can't afford....


The Sofa's are gone....The guy's were great....They thanked us for giving....(The older guy asked us if we had any Jersey Tomato's....) He use to live
in Philly.… It seems many people are coming South!!!!


----------



## win231

Gary O' said:


> Bought this
> 
> View attachment 79123
> 
> 
> Needed it like I needed another wart


They're nice.  I like the adjustable sights but I don't like a magazine disconnect (if it has one). I prefer no manual safety.  If I didn't already have 6 Glocks, I'd probably get one of those for a range toy.


----------



## Gary O'

win231 said:


> range toy


is right


----------



## terry123

applecruncher said:


> Hmm.
> People can joke all day about Walmart, but their online shopping and delivery service is FANTASTIC. Seems as soon as I place an order bam! It's here. Never a problem.


Never have a problem with their delivery either. Usually gets here a day earlier than they say it will,


----------



## Ken N Tx

applecruncher said:


> Hmm.
> People can joke all day about Walmart, but their online shopping and delivery service is FANTASTIC. Seems as soon as I place an order bam! It's here. Never a problem.


Ditto for Amazon Prime....


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> Ditto for Amazon Prime....


2 days ago I ordered something at 1pm using Amazon Prime, it was here at 7pm the same day.. can't beat that!!


----------



## Old Dummy

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Just this morning I frittered away $34 on a wireless printer. SIL is off tomorrow so I'm going to ask him to install it for me, even though it says all I have to do is plug it in. Pfffft. If that's all I have to do, then how is it going to know when I want it to print something?



I hope you have better luck than I've had. I bought my first wireless printer about 3 years ago. A friend got it for me, with coupons and discounts, it was only $30. Full price was around $60 as I recall. It is a Canon MG3500.

In all the years I've been monkeying with computers, printers seem to be the most trouble-prone part of it, but this wireless Canon is on a level all by itself. I've vowed to smash it about ten times already, but haven't yet.

When it's working, it works great and prints nice images. But from time to time it loses the wifi signal and it's ridiculous trying to get it tied in again. I've spent at least 2 hours monkeying with it lately, but no go.


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> *Today online I've bought a*
> 
> *QI phone charger,
> a Book downloaded to my kindle,
> some new bedding, and ..*
> *some retinol A serum ...*


 all the above  ordered Saturday lunchtime, arrived today (Sunday) lunchtime !!


----------



## applecruncher

And poor @911 is still waiting for his underwear from JCP.


----------



## Suzy623

I order my 50 lb bag of dog food and 3 cases of canned food from Walmart's Warehouse. They will bring it right in the door for me and then I can have my nephew load it into the utility room. Also absolutely love ordering groceries for pick up from Walmart. Daddy Elf enjoys going with me to pick them up.


----------



## norman

I/We bought a scented candle.  Frosted Woodland Pine, sounds expensive, but it was 50% off plus we had a Kohl's cash buck for $10. so it was free.  We looked at Yankee Candles, nuff sed.


----------



## Aunt Bea

911 said:


> New underwear that I bought from JCP online 2 weeks ago and just received an e-mail that I should receive them on 10/31. That will be 3 weeks to get my underwear and they wonder why they’re going under.


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> A small sound machine,
> to try to block out annoying sounds that disturb sleep, with a hopefully less annoying and less random sound.





hollydolly said:


> Do you have tinnitus Kaila ?



Now I got a different small sound machine, 
to try to block out annoying sounds that disturb sleep, with a hopefully less annoying and less random sound.  

The first one, the sounds it made had very nice pleasant names, such as "stream" and "ocean" and "rain"
(which all sounded the same, by the way ...i think they just used the same faucet to make them  )

However, the sounds were NOT pleasant. They were tinny and annoying and irritating, which I tried to tell myself would help me, but they didn't even drown out the other original annoying sounds. 

I tried the "white noise" option, on it, and it sounded like static from long gone radio and tv's, with some pulsing. Eek.

So i got it returned and got one with fewer options, and no wonderful words on it, and so far, it seems to be actually helpful.  The tone is better.

Thank you for asking me, Hollydolly, and no, not tinnitus.  I have extreme sound sensitivity, which is very difficult even during the daytime,  and it's worse, at night, when needing sleep, and far off truck traffic and airplanes, sound very close, and even wake me from sound sleep, and feel disturbing enough to prevent me from getting to sleep.   Closer noises, I will not even try to describe how they effect me.

But so far, this 2nd one seems to help some.


----------



## 911

Aunt Bea——I’d rather have a furnished basement.


----------



## 911

Gary O' said:


> Bought this
> 
> View attachment 79123
> 
> 
> Needed it like I needed another wart


9mm?


----------



## 911

applecruncher said:


> And poor @911 is still waiting for his underwear from JCP.


You need to understand that I bought them because I wear Jockey made from a certain type of cotton. JCP had the best price.


----------



## Gary O'

911 said:


> 9mm?


22 LR
Two reasons;
I love that caliber
I have over 5000 rounds


----------



## RadishRose

Kaila said:


> Now I got a different small sound machine,
> to try to block out annoying sounds that disturb sleep, with a hopefully less annoying and less random sound.
> 
> The first one, the sounds it made had very nice pleasant names, such as "stream" and "ocean" and "rain"
> (which all sounded the same, by the way ...i think they just used the same faucet to make them  )
> 
> However, the sounds were NOT pleasant. They were tinny and annoying and irritating, which I tried to tell myself would help me, but they didn't even drown out the other original annoying sounds.
> 
> I tried the "white noise" option, on it, and it sounded like static from long gone radio and tv's, with some pulsing. Eek.
> 
> So i got it returned and got one with fewer options, and no wonderful words on it, and so far, it seems to be actually helpful.  The tone is better.
> 
> Thank you for asking me, Hollydolly, and no, not tinnitus.  I have extreme sound sensitivity, which is very difficult even during the daytime,  and it's worse, at night, when needing sleep, and far off truck traffic and airplanes, sound very close, and even wake me from sound sleep, and feel disturbing enough to prevent me from getting to sleep.   Closer noises, I will not even try to describe how they effect me.
> 
> But so far, this 2nd one seems to help some.


@Kaila, look up "sleep sounds" on YouTube. They have a variety. Many are 10 hours long; some less than that. Good luck!


----------



## Kaila

Battery operated lantern light, to have on hand for Power Outages


----------



## Kaila

AND batteries!


----------



## win231

Old Dummy said:


> I hope you have better luck than I've had. I bought my first wireless printer about 3 years ago. A friend got it for me, with coupons and discounts, it was only $30. Full price was around $60 as I recall. It is a Canon MG3500.
> 
> In all the years I've been monkeying with computers, printers seem to be the most trouble-prone part of it, but this wireless Canon is on a level all by itself. I've vowed to smash it about ten times already, but haven't yet.
> 
> When it's working, it works great and prints nice images. But from time to time it loses the wifi signal and it's ridiculous trying to get it tied in again. I've spent at least 2 hours monkeying with it lately, but no go.


Yeah, that "wireless" thing makes me chuckle.  When my mouse died a few weeks ago, I went to "Office Depot" to get a new one.  I saw wireless mouses for the first time.  The young salesman got a good laugh when I asked him how it works.  There is a little thing you plug into the back of the computer (where the mouse plug would normally go).  That somehow operates the pointer.  And there are 2 batteries in the mouse


----------



## Old Dummy

win231 said:


> Yeah, that "wireless" thing makes me chuckle.  When my mouse died a few weeks ago, I went to "Office Depot" to get a new one.  I saw wireless mouses for the first time.  The young salesman got a good laugh when I asked him how it works.  There is a little thing you plug into the back of the computer (where the mouse plug would normally go).  That somehow operates the pointer.  And there are 2 batteries in the mouse



The only reason I got a wireless printer is cuz I'm using it with a laptop. I do have a wireless mouse for the laptop and although it does work okay, I never use it anymore. 

I try to avoid having things that run on batteries when they're not necessary. I have a desktop in my shop with a wired printer and wired mouse -- they both work great and I don't have to worry about batteries, wifi signals, etc.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Battery operated lantern light, to have on hand for Power Outages





Kaila said:


> AND batteries!



Don't forget milk and bread!


----------



## Liberty

Really cool 3 pronged gro light to hopefully keep this big potted bell pepper plant bearing this winter. Its got lots of peppers on it!  Never tried it before.  Its time you know.


----------



## Pappy

A bathroom cabinet from Wayfair to hold towels and washcloths. Need to go put it together right now.


----------



## Kaila

Liberty said:


> Really cool 3 pronged gro light to hopefully keep this big potted bell pepper plant bearing this winter. Its got lots of peppers on it! Never tried it before.



I would really love to know if that works out well, to keep the pepper plant thriving. 

Let us know, someplace on the forum, please!
Is there a thread topic for Plants and gardens, perhaps in the Hobbies section?


----------



## Kaila

Pappy said:


> A bathroom cabinet from Wayfair to hold towels and washcloths. Need to go put it together right now.



Looks like both, a fun project to do, and a useful item when completed!

I also like that blanket,  and the dolls that all appear to be homemade as well, but perhaps not by yourself?


----------



## Pecos

I bought my wife a Mikimoto black pearl pendant necklace that she has been admiring for several months. Finding something that she really likes is a rarity, so this will make a nice Christmas present. 
Of course, I already gave it to her since I seem to be unable to postpone my own joy over giving her something like that. She really, really likes it.


----------



## Judycat

A $10 toaster. It works like a $10 toaster. Toast won't stay down, and when it does it gets burnt. Yay!


----------



## Kaila

That would surely have been too difficult to wait,  @Pecos 

You could give her a nice photo of the necklace, or one of her wearing it, at the Holiday itself.


----------



## Liberty

Kaila said:


> I would really love to know if that works out well, to keep the pepper plant thriving.
> 
> Let us know, someplace on the forum, please!
> Is there a thread topic for Plants and gardens, perhaps in the Hobbies section?


This is the one I got from Amazon...so far so good.  There are 3 different lights with 3 different features and a timer for 3, 6 or 12 hours.  Its neat looking at night, too.

I'll keep you posted on Hobbies in a couple months.  Got flowers now on some of the stems so should be able to tell if they begin to fruit out, at well as quite a few peppers in various stages from small to ripe green to going red ripe green...gonna pick one for tonight's dinner inclusion.


----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pappy

Kaila said:


> Looks like both, a fun project to do, and a useful item when completed!
> 
> I also like that blanket,  and the dolls that all appear to be homemade as well, but perhaps not by yourself?



Our friend made the dolls and blanket for us.


----------



## applecruncher

@Pappy 
I like that table. When I host card game I need space to lay out burrito/taco fixins, utensils, napkins. My table is square and we use it to sit and play cards, so a friend brings over his fold-up table which is similar to a conference table.


----------



## tortiecat

Ct food and litter from Amazon earlier to-day - does that count?


----------



## Seeker

We just had to buy a Play Station 2..

It's what we play our Karaoke games on. 

We've had it for years, and it finally gave up the ghost.

I was really shocked to find one..It's refurbished and I hope it holds up.

Our kids and grand kids love to sing.


----------



## RadishRose

Seeker said:


> We just had to buy a Play Station 2..
> 
> It's what we play our Karaoke games on.
> 
> We've had it for years, and it finally gave up the ghost.
> 
> I was really shocked to find one..It's refurbished and I hope it holds up.
> 
> Our kids and grand kids love to sing.


I wish you luck with it Seeker! It sounds perfect for family fun.


----------



## Keesha

Nuts.


----------



## Kaila

Keesha said:


> Nuts.



I assume that is what you bought  

and not how you are feeling?


----------



## RadishRose

@Keesha make us some warm brownies with nuts, topped with vanilla ice cream... Please?


----------



## Keesha

But of course. Anything for you ladies.


----------



## Seeker

Keesha said:


> But of course. Anything for you ladies.
> 
> View attachment 80016




I gained a pound just lookin at that...


----------



## Kaila

Keesha said:


> Anything for you ladies.



But I need to know...who bought the other ingredients?


----------



## RadishRose

Kaila said:


> But I need to know...who bought the other ingredients?


You? LOL


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> But of course. Anything for you ladies.
> 
> View attachment 80016


Gawd, there's caramel sauce on that too. *sigh*


----------



## Seeker

RadishRose said:


> Gawd, there's caramel sauce on that too. *sigh*



That's what I'm sayin'..can it get any better?


----------



## Kaila

RadishRose said:


> Gawd, there's caramel sauce on that too. *sigh*



Who bought THAT ?

Oh, nevermind me asking.


----------



## RadishRose

Kaila said:


> Who bought THAT ?
> 
> Oh, nevermind me asking.


Keesha made it for all of us.


----------



## RadishRose

Seeker said:


> That's what I'm sayin'..can it get any better?


Nope!


----------



## Seeker

RadishRose said:


> Nope!



Maybe some whipped cream and a cherry.......


----------



## Keesha

Oh goodness I’ll HAVE to make this again sometime. Clearly it was a huge hit!


----------



## Keesha

Kaila said:


> But I need to know...who bought the other ingredients?



Nobody bought them. I grew it so it was free. 
Shhhhhhh..... just don’t tell anyone.


----------



## hollydolly

*Books downloaded to my kindle....
*


----------



## Old Dummy

Keesha said:


> But of course. Anything for you ladies.
> 
> View attachment 80016



Us men don't get any???


----------



## hollydolly

Old Dummy said:


> Us men don't get any???


 are you going to buy it?... just a gentle nudge that this thread is about the last thing you bought....


----------



## drifter

RadishRose said:


> @Keesha make us some warm brownies with nuts, topped with vanilla ice cream... Please?


Oh, my! Oh, my goodness.


----------



## drifter

I don't buy much online, mostly books and an occasional harmonica.


----------



## Pappy

applecruncher said:


> @Pappy
> I like that table. When I host card game I need space to lay out burrito/taco fixins, utensils, napkins. My table is square and we use it to sit and play cards, so a friend brings over his fold-up table which is similar to a conference table.



Its very handy to have. We have used it in garage sales. I think we got it at a Walmart.


----------



## moviequeen1

I went to Kohl's dept store yesterday,,bought new sheets,wash cloths,2 pairs of winter gloves


----------



## hollydolly

Oh such a lot bought since I last posted... Christmas has been and gone, so stuff there...

My most recent purchase from a bricks and mortar store  was in the sales just after new year... 2 pairs of ankle boots from Debenhams Sale.. brown brogues  reduced from £149 to £59.. and the other tan pair reduced to just £32... 










From the internet, we've had many things since November, mainly for hubs...but for me I've got another Microwave heat wheat bag for my back and knee . The ones I get have a cotton/ canvas style cover and is stitched in 3 places in the middle so unlike some, when you use it all the wheat doesn't fall down into one end 





..I'm a girlie so I get mine in pastel colours... but they're also great for putting in the freezer and using chilled too

I've also bought a  new stepladder,  with non slip treads... to replace the aluminium ones we've had for decades...


----------



## CrackerJack

hollydolly said:


> Do you buy much online?
> 
> *Do you prefer to shop in the brick & mortar stores...?*
> 
> Did you recently get a great bargain, or feel you've paid too much for something ?
> 
> Come and share what you've bought in either ....
> 
> This week we bought   a new Electric telescopic Pole tree saw.. .. which arrived today..alongside a gallon of oil for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for half the order to arrive even tho' we paid for a specific date for delivery



 As said in my Quote I do like to go to the shops on the high street to browse and feel and chat to sales staff...when you can find one as they have cut back on shop staff here in the UK. with popular outlets shutting down permanently. I cant believe its all due to shopping online and other factors like the general market trends and also bad management are some reasons


----------



## hollydolly

CrackerJack said:


> As said in my Quote I do like to go to the shops on the high street to browse and feel and chat to sales staff...when you can find one as they have cut back on shop staff here in the UK. with popular outlets shutting down permanently. I cant believe its all due to shopping online and other factors like the general market trends and also bad management are some reasons


see in the news today a whole bunch of Debenham stores are to close this year. Our nearest one will close in 2 weeks... such a shame  !!


----------



## CrackerJack

hollydolly said:


> see in the news today a whole bunch of Debenham, stores are to close this year. Our nearest one will close in 2 weeks... such a shame  !!



Yes, I knew about these closures as the one near me has closed sometime ago. No more Blue Cross sales☹

 Did you know that C&A are thriving in Europe? I still miss that once popular store and their Canda fashions. I still have a faux fur short jacket and a champagne colour and not worn it for years but I wore it over Christmas and my 19year old GD at Uni loved it and said "Nan you look great!" and she meant it.


----------



## hollydolly

CrackerJack said:


> Yes, I knew about these closures as the one near me has closed sometime ago. No more Blue Cross sales☹
> 
> Did you know that C&A are thriving in Europe? I still miss that once popular store and their Canda fashions. I still have a faux fur short jacket and a champagne colour and not worn it for years but I wore it over Christmas and my 19year old GD at Uni loved it and said "Nan you look great!" and she meant it.


 Yes I knew about C&A there one in the Mall nearest us at our second home in Spain... I often buy stuff there...


----------



## CrackerJack

hollydolly said:


> Yes I knew about C&A there one in the Mall nearest us at our second home in Spain...* I often buy stuff there...
> *


----------



## hollydolly

CrackerJack said:


>








 I got 2 really nice summer tops from there in June ....


----------



## CrackerJack

hollydolly said:


> I got 2 really nice summer tops from there in June ....




Where is this store? Why do you think the store closed when it did? Somemone said to me it's because the British shop staff are pushovers and the big boys can get away with putting thousands out of work and we roll over and play dead


----------



## hollydolly

This store is in the Costa Del Sol  where my daughter lives , and we have one in the Costa Blanca where we have a second home. 

Yes there was that rumour about British workers being a pushover etc and that being the reason for C&A closing here and not elsewhere...but C&A deny it. 
They say it was because here in the UK unlike other European countries they had to compete with new stores selling clothing..a swell as M&S, BHS, John lewis etc, there was cheaper clothing stores opening  New look, and Primark, and all the supermarkets were selling affordable clothing, which doesn't happoen too much on the continent, except for huge superstores like Carrefour but ordinary supermarkets like mercadona don't sell clothing, like Tesco and Sainsbury etc  does here.. ..  so simply put, Coats and 'ats  as they were affectionately known, couldn't compete ..


----------



## twinkles

i bought a new set of flannel sheets and some georgia honey


----------



## CrackerJack

hollydolly said:


> This store is in the Costa Del Sol  where my daughter lives , and we have one in the Costa Blanca where we have a second home.
> 
> Yes there was that rumour about British workers being a pushover etc and that being the reason for C&A closing here and not elsewhere...but C&A deny it.
> *They say it was because here in the UK unlike other European countries they had to compete with new stores selling clothing..a swell as M&S, BHS, John lewis etc, there was cheaper clothing stores opening  New look, and Primark, and all the supermarkets were selling affordable clothing, which doesn't happen too much on the continent, except for huge superstores like Carrefour but ordinary supermarkets like mercadona don't sell clothing, like Tesco and Sainsbury etc  does here.. ..*  so simply put, Coats and 'ats  as they were affectionately known, couldn't compete ..



I can see this being possibly true in the UK. I like Roman Original Fashions and Autonomy and Klass but note these stores are diminishing in one shopping outlet near me and been taken over by newbie like Fatface for one and others and they all sell much of a much clothing and fashions and aimed at the younger generation.


----------



## hollydolly

CrackerJack said:


> I can see this being possibly true in the UK. I like Roman Original Fashions and Autonomy and Klass but note these stores are diminishing in one shopping outlet near me and been taken over by newbie like Fatface for one and others and they all sell much of a much clothing and fashions and aimed at the younger generation.


I love Klass, but they  only have outlets in the garden centres here..so I have to drive over to north London every few months to the garden centres to get stuff, when the sales are on..


----------



## CrackerJack

hollydolly said:


> I love Klass, but they  only have outlets in the garden centres here..so I have to drive over to north London every few months to the garden centres to get stuff, when the sales are on..




I like skirts and noticed a lack of them in the high street shops and stores and this has been like this for a long time. I say to the sales staff. What has happened to* skirts, FHS ??? *The reply is they don't really know.   I reckon it's because of fashion trends by the big-boys and also skirts unless very good named fashions when you can find them do not have linings like they used to even the top retailers...another cutting back imo


----------



## hollydolly

I haven't worn a skirt in decades. I used to like below the knee skirts with boots, but I wear trousers (jeans)  and dresses now, so much simpler.

I forgot to mention earlier that I also bought a new coat from M&S... it's really hard for me to get coats to fit properly because I'm short ( 5'1. ) and this is a really lovely dressy coat in Navy and exactly the right length


----------



## Capt Lightning

We like C&A (which is a Dutch company) and do quite a lot of clothes shopping there (mainly in Germany).  When Mrs. L and daughter went to Seville last year, they were staying near a C&A store.  At first, daughter wasn't too keen, but ended up buying so much there, they had trouble getting it all into their luggage.


----------



## gennie

I bought a sheet blanket for my bed.   It is two heavy weight flannel sheets bound together like a blanket.  Perfect for Florida winter nights.  That and a top sheet for warmer nights and comforter folded at bottom of bed to pull up when cooler.  Bought mail order from Vermont Country Store


----------



## CrackerJack

I like a nice skirt and miss them in the high street. I loved M&S denim and their good quality denim skirts styled and shaped into a flare> have noticed that some fashion shops are getting more skirts and nice ones as well so will look about in the Spring and hope the trend continues.


----------



## RadishRose

A new kitchen trash can.


----------



## CrackerJack

RadishRose said:


> A new kitchen trash can.



Only posh trash going in there, eh...


----------



## RadishRose

CrackerJack said:


> Only posh trash going in there, eh...


The very poshest.


----------



## hollydolly

gennie said:


> I bought a sheet blanket for my bed.   It is two heavy weight flannel sheets bound together like a blanket.  Perfect for Florida winter nights.  That and a top sheet for warmer nights and comforter folded at bottom of bed to pull up when cooler.  Bought mail order from Vermont Country Store


 I like the idea of that sheet Blanket. I get too warm at night I could do with one of those, wonder if I can find any here in  England


----------



## katlupe

I shop online a lot, but this month has been my "no buy" month. Only necessities or things I have put in my budget. I mainly stick to Walmart, Amazon, eBay and Netrition. I buy groceries there that I can't find in my local stores. Mostly buy groceries locally though.I think the last thing I bought was at Amazon and was a book and coffee beans. For me, living with a vehicle was easy due to the fact that I do almost everything online. I am used to it and it saves a lot of time not having to look for stuff I want. Plus I can compare brands and prices.


----------



## hollydolly

In the last 2 days we've had a new Wireless Bluetooth  Canon scanner /printer... a  High amperage  car battery charger.,...( hubs has had the same one for about 20 years or more)... and a Lithium ion jump starter..... they were online...

Then in the bricks & mortar stores today, I bought... (_aside from a month's groceries_)... 
a turquoise faux mink throw... a wine coloured tunic style top (for me)
 ... hubs bought a  100 piece  set of quality screwdrivers and screwdriver bits... , also a Cable, pipe and stud detector... some hanging de-humidifiers  for the barn shed , and a sack of mealworms for the bird feeders...


----------



## Gardenlover

I bought a water heater, two toilets, and eight water shut-off valves. 

Why can't I have fun stuff like all the other kids?


----------



## Pink Biz

*A new slow cooker. I hated giving up on my first and only one - a West Bend from the 1980's (!) - because they aren't produced any longer, but the nonstick coating was completely gone and it looked shabby as heck.

It's strange how one can become so attached to such a mundane item, but c'est la vie!*


----------



## applecruncher

@Pink Biz
I understand exactly what you mean about getting attached.


----------



## Ruthanne

Just bought some magnesium and B complex.  I hope it helps my muscles and energy.  
Also bought a pair of good scissors and 2 long night gowns and a long rose colored robe.  And a new long winter coat and hat.


----------



## Duster

A tricycle for me. Wonder if I remember how to ride one.  I haven't had one since I was 5 years old.  Had to have the thing trucked in on an 18 wheeler.  I live on a narrow lane without a turnaround. The poor trucker had to back up his rig for a half mile to the main road to get out.


----------



## hollydolly

Duster said:


> A tricycle for me. Wonder if I remember how to ride one.  I haven't had one since I was 5 years old.  Had to have the thing trucked in on an 18 wheeler.  I live on a narrow lane without a turnaround. The poor trucker had to back up his rig for a half mile to the main road to get out.


 a close neighbour of mine rides a tricycle, she's had it for about 20 years, and rides it most days. She's only in her 50's but she never could balance on a 2 wheeler so she's always had the tricycle, and she has a shopping basket on the front


----------



## rkunsaw

Just bought a refrigerator for my granddaughter.


----------



## Kaila

To answer your burning question, @Gardenlover   ….
(back in your post #325 …. )

Because those truly _are_ the more fun items to have, when you need them!  

It's no fun having a bunch of great toys, if, you need those items you listed, and don't have them!


----------



## Kaila

Here's the post I just referred to, above:



Gardenlover said:


> I bought a water heater, two toilets, and eight water shut-off valves.
> 
> Why can't I have fun stuff like all the other kids?


----------



## Aunt Bea

I went out this morning to get a haircut at Supercuts and stopped at the local Salvation Army thrift shop.

I found a pair of these little signed candlesticks from the Louis Comfort Tiffany Collection 1992 made in Germany for Tiffany & Co.


----------



## tortiecat

Nice buy, love them!


----------



## hollydolly

*Nice Bea,..great find *


----------



## Kaila

I bought some sort of eye mask, called Bruder Moist Heat Eye Compress, because it was recommended by the Opthamologist.


----------



## Knight

I buy nothing online. But my wife does especially if she sees something we don't need but is a bargain on the Amazon Deal of the Day.

Latest was a Hamilton Beach Roaster Pan capable of holding & roasting a 28lb. turkey. Haven't roasted anything yet but have made several flans in a 9x13 glass baking dish. The roaster oven works great as a bano de maria necessary for making flans.


----------



## Rojo

Hm. Well, I shop online as much as possible because I dislike going in stores. Also a big fan of grocery pickup services like WalM@rt has.  Last thing I bought was a case of folding hand fans.


----------



## Ruthanne

Got 3 different new toys for my  birdies.  So far they loved one of them.  I'm waiting for them to take to the next one that looks like a little whisk broom.The next one is a tiny pinata.


----------



## Gardenlover

Coronavirus biohazard suit - Just kidding (for now)


----------



## Pappy

Replenish my stylus pens I’ve used for years. These are great because the point can be changed. Amazon prime.


----------



## Gardenlover

Purty colors Pappy.


----------



## Marie5656

*Groceries. I bpought groceries today.
Also, I bought myself a little gift from Amazon.    These rats, celebrating the Year of the Rat. I actually had cash back rewards, so I used them, and basically paid nothing.

*


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought a holder for my hair-dryer, hot brush, and straightening irons.. neat little item that will keep things altogether  and can be mounted on the wall or inside a cupboard door... 






An LED  hand held magnifying glass... .







 and a remote control  / Ipad /kindle /tissue holder  to put on the side table and keep everything in easy reach ...


----------



## oldman

Today, I broke down and bought myself a Pennsylvania Dutch style soft pretzel. I know this sounds like no big deal, but I make it a habit of not buying junk food to satisfy my desire to eat something that is considered as empty calories. Yes, I ate the whole thing with mustard on it and a Diet Coke to wash it down. Now comes the guilt. 

https://images.app.goo.gl/jx1Yq1Jqyfa8sSRT7


----------



## hollydolly

don't feel guilty @oldman, you know the old adage about a little of what you fancy does you good... 


..for me it's the opposite...  little of what does me good is what I fancy...


----------



## Gardenlover

Here's a bottle I bought at a local art fair yesterday, which I'll use for a wine decanter. 
It's a repurposed Kavana rum bottle.


----------



## TravelinMan

_I just received an electric heated throw blanket.  It sure makes these cold Missouri (missery?) evenings tolerable!



..._


----------



## RadishRose

Gardenlover said:


> I bought a water heater, two toilets, and eight water shut-off valves.
> 
> Why can't I have fun stuff like all the other kids?


You mean like my trash can? Well, is IS stainless steel.


----------



## squatting dog

Got me a brand new pack of bait bars.   doesn't sound like much, but, if you've ever had pack rats eat the wiring under your cars hood, you'd understand. The last episode cost me over $500 dollars to replace the coil pack wires, water hoses, and throttle cable housing on the wife's car.


----------



## RadishRose

Speaking of blankets, anyone here use one of those *weighted blankets*?

If so, how many pounds, how does the covering feel, are they very hot? What's the price?

I read something about glass balls inside.


----------



## RadishRose

squatting dog said:


> if you've ever had pack rats eat the wiring under your cars hood, you'd understand.


SD, if you have comprehensive coverage on your vehicle, that should be covered, after the deductible is met, of course.

Some people don't know that some deductibles are reduced after a long time without any claims.

I had a lady send me an estimate for your exact same issue. In her note, she noted.. "oh, those dirty rats!"  I laughed all day.

(No offense, @Marie5656 )


----------



## Gardenlover

oldman said:


> Today, I broke down and bought myself a Pennsylvania Dutch style soft pretzel. I know this sounds like no big deal, but I make it a habit of not buying junk food to satisfy my desire to eat something that is considered as empty calories. Yes, I ate the whole thing with mustard on it and a Diet Coke to wash it down. Now comes the guilt.
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/jx1Yq1Jqyfa8sSRT7


Totally joking, but consider it one less day in a nursing home. Enjoy yourself - but then I've been giving bad advice my whole life.


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> Speaking of blankets, anyone here use one of those *weighted blankets*?
> 
> If so, how many pounds, how does the covering feel, are they very hot? What's the price?
> 
> I read something about glass balls inside.


A young lad I know, quite well, uses one, which brings him great comfort as he has a sensory processing disorder.


----------



## Gardenlover

Bought 3 kilos of limes - need you ask why?


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Speaking of blankets, anyone here use one of those *weighted blankets*?
> 
> If so, how many pounds, how does the covering feel, are they very hot? What's the price?
> 
> I read something about glass balls inside.


 I've never heard of those ...just googled it....


https://kalmkoala.com/products/koala-blanket?variant=31611394949194


----------



## hollydolly

here are very recent reviews of 3 different types of weighted blankets...

https://www.originol.com/top-weight...A1_yx9fvs8Gm01IcoyZZnaCYTQq_hTj0aAt0HEALw_wcB


----------



## squatting dog

RadishRose said:


> SD, if you have comprehensive coverage on your vehicle, that should be covered, after the deductible is met, of course.
> 
> Some people don't know that some deductibles are reduced after a long time without any claims.
> 
> I had a lady send me an estimate for your exact same issue. In her note, she noted.. "oh, those dirty rats!"  I laughed all day.
> 
> (No offense, @Marie5656 )



RR, being that the car then was 19 years when this happened (last year), we had already pulled the full coverage off it.   
Instead, after this episode, I spent a whopping $300 on a spare car. (blown engine)  Not only does it have those parts, but as an added bonus, should we ever encounter a deer or damage the outside body, the body parts are in excellent shape.  and having a body man for a brother helps a bunch. 
The spare......


----------



## RadishRose

squatting dog said:


> RR, being that the car then was 19 years when this happened (last year), we had already pulled the full coverage off it.
> Instead, after this episode, I spent a whopping $300 on a spare car. (blown engine)  Not only does it have those parts, but as an added bonus, should we ever encounter a deer or damage the outside body, the body parts are in excellent shape.  and having a body man for a brother helps a bunch.
> The spare......
> 
> View attachment 89382


Oh, at 19 years I don't blame you for taking off all but liability.

The 300.00 blown engine... a beauty! Whatever works....


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Speaking of blankets, anyone here use one of those *weighted blankets*?
> 
> If so, how many pounds, how does the covering feel, are they very hot? What's the price?
> 
> I read something about glass balls inside.


@RadishRose 
I've heard of these this past year.  I think the one I heard of was 30 pounds but I could be wrong.  I heard they make you fall asleep better.

Just looked on amazon and they are different weights and pounds.  They also are different prices.  Here's the page that popped up:


https://www.amazon.com/s?k=weighted...583500&tag=googhydr-20&ref=pd_sl_39exgol8pv_e


----------



## Ruthanne

I bought a new mat for my outside my door.  It's black and brown.  I didn't get it yet but it should be delivered soon.


----------



## JustBonee

RadishRose said:


> Speaking of blankets, anyone here use one of those *weighted blankets*?
> 
> If so, how many pounds, how does the covering feel, are they very hot? What's the price?
> I read something about glass balls inside.



I bought a Calming Comfort weighted blanket from Sharper Image a couple years ago    ... no glass beads in it though...."bpa-free  micro beads"  
Mine is 15 lbs.,   but I would have gone lighter (10) if doing it again.  It's great when it is *really* cold  (and that's not too often here) ..... 
Over $100 ... maybe $125 ?? .. can't remember.    Feels very nice and soft,   and you feel very 'tucked in'   ...


----------



## ClassicRockr

Two DVD's online: America's Wild West (about the lives of: Annie Oakley, Billy The Kid, Buffalo Bill, Butch Cassidy & The Sundance Kid, Custer's Last Stand, Jessie James, Kit Carson and Wyatt Earp)
And, the movie Maverick with Mel Gibson.


----------



## Pinky

A "wool" winter-coat with inner vest, for 70% off!


----------



## Pappy

A bottle of Zyrtec and a scratch-off ticket. Hell of a combo, right.


----------



## Gardenlover

Pappy said:


> A bottle of Zyrtec and a scratch-off ticket. Hell of a combo, right.


As long as you aren't allergic to money, it should work.


----------



## pleinmont

hollydolly said:


> here are very recent reviews of 3 different types of weighted blankets...
> 
> https://www.originol.com/top-weight...A1_yx9fvs8Gm01IcoyZZnaCYTQq_hTj0aAt0HEALw_wcB



I couldn't bear the weight of that on me, it would stress me out completely.


----------



## hollydolly

pleinmont said:


> I couldn't bear the weight of that on me, it would stress me out completely.


 me too...


----------



## Pappy

Yesterday, I bought a bottle of chewable antacids. Boy, the excitement is almost unbearable.


----------



## Keesha

Sinus mist inhaler


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> I bought a new mat for my outside my door.  It's black and brown.  I didn't get it yet but it should be delivered soon.



Our new doormat


----------



## Pam

Air drying clay for granddaughters.


----------



## pleinmont

I bought a new electric kettle the other day, but decided I don't like it, and will no doubt offload it onto one of my kids or anyone else who wants the thing.


----------



## hollydolly

pleinmont said:


> I bought a new electric kettle the other day, but decided I don't like it, and will no doubt offload it onto one of my kids or anyone else who wants the thing.


 can't you return it?


----------



## rkunsaw

I bought a 2 pound bag of Atkinson's Peanut butter bars. They didn't last long.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought ..aside from groceries... a soft denim style box tunic dress..to go over leggings.. , and some Jamas.. well, I had to buy them as separates so it took a while to find something that would match the navy & white  bottoms, I ended up with an over large navy blue plain T-shirt.. . I don't wear pyjamas normally, but there's every chance I may be going into hospital soon as an inpatient, so I have to be prepared.. 

I also got 3 pounds of lamb chops from the farm shop and 5 pounds of pork and leek, and beef and mustard  sausages   .. ( seperate to the supermarket shopping).. which I  bagged up individually as soon as I got home, and put in the deep freeze. They will last me weeks ( I'm the only meat eater)


----------



## Kaila

rkunsaw said:


> They didn't last long.



Where did they go?  

Oh nevermind; you probably used them for some household project, such as plugging a leak or something.


----------



## Kaila

Don't go if they don't have Internet, @hollydolly 

Sorry you might need to, and hope it goes well!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Don't go if they don't have Internet, @hollydolly
> 
> Sorry you might need to, and hope it goes well!


 lol...they have the internet... but thanks for thinking of me for both reasons


----------



## Gardenlover

Kaila said:


> Don't go if they don't have Internet, @hollydolly
> 
> Sorry you might need to, and hope it goes well!


So happy to hear you're getting the care you need.


----------



## peppermint

I went to TJ Max today...My son and daughter in law gave me a TJ Max card. at Christmas...I bought 5 items, still have more money left...


----------



## pleinmont

hollydolly said:


> can't you return it?


I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## rkunsaw

Kaila said:


> Where did they go?
> 
> Oh nevermind; you probably used them for some household project, such as plugging a leak or something.


No, I made the mistake of letting my wife see them.


----------



## Kaila

rkunsaw said:


> I made the mistake of letting my wife see them.



Oh sure you did.


----------



## Kaila

Blame it on her, @rkunsaw


----------



## hollydolly

I bought ...well I have to be completely honest here..HUBS bought ME, a new set of windscreen wipers back and front.. 

He drove my car the other day in the rain, and he said ''how the heck are you seeing out of these windows, the wipers are useless''.. so he bought me some nice posh ones...


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> @RadishRose
> I've heard of these this past year.  I think the one I heard of was 30 pounds but I could be wrong.  I heard they make you fall asleep better.
> 
> Just looked on amazon and they are different weights and pounds.  They also are different prices.  Here's the page that popped up:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=weighted...583500&tag=googhydr-20&ref=pd_sl_39exgol8pv_e


Thanks Ruthanne!


----------



## katlupe

From Amazon this week I bought some chickpea pasta, flaxseeds, a lettuce keeper thing, Nutritional yeast flakes, coffee beans and the Peter Rabbit DVD.


----------



## hollydolly

''Bought'' some private medical procedures...

Bought a new haircut... ( bobbed style  ) 8 inches off  

Bought 2 more pairs of leather boots..and a pair of blue fake lace  slip on sketchers.. all in the same shop..Big  sale at the store boots reduced by more than half price .. I'm such a sucker for boots.  Brown suede block heel boots, and dark brown flat heel ankle brogues..

Bought, 2 blouses black patterned sleeved, and a beige pin-striped v neck style sleeveless top , and a pair of Navy  shorts... and a pair of black jogger pants

3 Pairs of shirts  and 2 tees for hubs...


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> From Amazon this week I bought some chickpea pasta, flaxseeds, a lettuce keeper thing, Nutritional yeast flakes, coffee beans and the Peter Rabbit DVD.


@katlupe , how do you like  the chickpea pasta?


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> @katlupe , how do you like  the chickpea pasta?


I liked it. Of course, once I cover it with a pasta sauce it tastes like any other pasta.


----------



## RadishRose

A case of canned dog food and a large bag of dog treats delivered from Amazon.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I liked it. Of course, once I cover it with a pasta sauce it tastes like any other pasta.


Thanks Katlupe.


----------



## katlupe

I went on a shopping spree....but I planned for it in advance. I bought a 2nd inner pot for my Instant Pot. Needed a second one. And an onion cutter that is for other vegetables as well. A salad spinner and a kitchen utensil set made of silicone so I don't scrape my new inner pot.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I stopped at the local charity shop today and found a little compote identical to this one for $2.15.

I wish that it could tell me its story.







https://www.brooklynmuseum.org/opencollection/objects/534


----------



## Kaila

This week, I asked for and got a box of See-thru, large Trash bags.  

After first writing about this here, in this thread, I quickly decided to edit it out of this post,
and instead, to post it as a different

general discussion thread, instead.
You could read it over there....

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ru-garbage-bags-changing-from-old-ways.46503/


----------



## JustBonee

Had a shopping spree on Chewy  ....  LilBear's favorite food cups and treats,   and vanilla scented waste bags for after the fact ..


----------



## JaniceM

A 2-pack of liquidpods for my MyBlu device


----------



## hollydolly

Bought a lot of stuff since I last posted nere, impossible to remember... but in the last week or 2 ..I've bought some

... candles,

A power Bank..

10 metres of Black elastic sewing cord

a Butane Kitchen torch   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A Baseball cap with built in lights (including an SOS light) 

a Large bottle of Isopropyl alcohol 

 Large Tube of Aloe Vera Gel...

   All online, have  any of you found yourselves buying more since being on lockdown


----------



## katlupe

I bought 2 new rugs from Walmart online. 


A play table for Rabbit (that he loves and sleeps next to at night)



Pull out baskets for my cupboards. 4 Sets. 



I buy online all the time so not really buying more.


----------



## Marlene

Just bought a new computer (old one from 2013 was finally dying)  - bought it online.  I suppose I buy more locally than online but, then, I don't buy much of anything anyway except music and art supplies.  I would rather "buy" adventures than stuff.  Oh, and I get all my books from the library because we have a fantastic system that has everything I want or I can put in a request, and they will get it.


----------



## hollydolly

Marlene said:


> Just bought a new computer (old one from 2013 was finally dying)  - bought it online.  I suppose I buy more locally than online but, then, I don't buy much of anything anyway except music and art supplies.  I would rather "buy" adventures than stuff.  Oh, and I get all my books from the library because we have a fantastic system that has everything I want or I can put in a request, and they will get it.


 is your library still open Marlene, or are you downloading book from the on-line library?


----------



## hollydolly

Pretty Rugs @katlupe


----------



## Marlene

hollydolly said:


> is your library still open Marlene, or are you downloading book from the on-line library?


Downloading to my kindle.  We also have access to watching movies online from the library.  We were one of the first states to go on lock down, so our library has been physically closed since early in March, but the online selection and services are really good.  For example, in addition to books and movies, we also have access to free online classes and other things from the library.


----------



## twinkles

2 pair of pants with pockets


----------



## Liberty

A new powder room toilet.


----------



## Rosemarie

I must confess to having been rather extravagant lately. I bought a new cage for my guinea pigs, two artificial trees for my birds, books toiletries and clothes in the recent sales.
I shall have to exercise a bit of self-discipline. Still, I am helping the economy!


----------



## RadishRose

Groceries.


----------



## tbeltrans

Funny, nobody has mentioned toilet paper.  There seems to be a real shortage these days.  

What have I bought?  A guitar and some strings.  Some guitar lesson videos.  Each is between 1.5 and 2.5 hours long, focuses on one tune, and probably takes a month or so to get through all the information.  I will be busy for a long time to come.  No problem staying home here. 

Tony


----------



## applecruncher

I'm only buying what I need. Many poor souls can't even do that. Tight budgets, little or no income, lost jobs.   Food pantries are inundated and can't keep up.


----------



## Ruthanne

Toilet  bowl cleaner and scarves and a face shield with hat and bird toys and pizza


----------



## jujube

Absolutely nothing.  My charge card thanks me.


----------



## Pecos

Face masks. The lady that does alterations for us is really busy making face masks these days. Her alterations business has been reduced by over 90% because of the virus: wedding cancellations, people not shopping, etc.

She can hardly keep up with the demand and has pressed her husband onto a sewing machine as well. He told me that making those mask is keeping their business afloat. Orders are coming in from all over the world.


----------



## Furryanimal

Oat milk from Amazon...


----------



## Lakeland living

12 gauge pump, bullets and shotgun shells


----------



## Buckeye

Weed and Feed for the lawn, along with a spreader, at my local Ace Hardware.  Guess what I'll be doing tomorrow...


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> Face masks. The lady that does alterations for us is really busy making face masks these days. Her alterations business has been reduced by over 90% because of the virus: wedding cancellations, people not shopping, etc.
> 
> She can hardly keep up with the demand and has pressed her husband onto a sewing machine as well. He told me that making those mask is keeping their business afloat. Orders are coming in from all over the world.


 we can't get face masks here can you give us your lady's website address?


----------



## C'est Moi

A new purse that I can carry down to the kitchen, or maybe out in the back yard.       And this hot oil popcorn popper; total impulse purchase.   https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KL8SM92/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Pecos

hollydolly said:


> we can't get face masks here can you give us your lady's website address?



http://www.sunfashiondesign.com/


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> http://www.sunfashiondesign.com/


thanks pecos


----------



## Gardenlover

Buckeye said:


> Weed and Feed for the lawn, along with a spreader, at my local Ace Hardware.  Guess what I'll be doing tomorrow...



Bought myself some weed and feed as well.​


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Pretty Rugs @katlupe


Thank you, Holly!


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> Pull out baskets for my cupboards. 4 Sets.
> 
> View attachment 97961
> 
> I buy online all the time so not really buying more.


I think I could use one of these... thanks for the idea @katlupe


----------



## peppermint

We bought new furniture for our cottage...


----------



## Suzy623

Bought new speakers for my computer and a case of dog food and camera/mic for computer. Had heck of a time getting the dog food. First Amazon third party vendor cancelled my order due to lack of product. Alexa still tells me it will be delivered 'today', every day. Gotta figure how to get that stopped. Ordered dog food from Walmart warehouse but was only able to get 1 case. I wanted 3. It was Alpo and couldn't get but 1 case. Guess everyone is fixated on having dog food for the lock down period now that they have their toilet paper and guns!


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I think I could use one of these... thanks for the idea @katlupe


I paid around $22.00 for each of them on Amazon. Friday I was at our local Aldi's and I saw the same exact ones for $9.99 each! I really like them though.


----------



## Marie5656

*I ordered some face masks   from Amazon. Will be a while before I get them, but a friend is making me some. Other than that, just essentials to get me by. I wanted to get some crafting stuff, to pass the time, but the brick and mortar craft stores are closed, so I may look around online at Michaels or AC Moore. *


----------



## hollydolly

Aside from the supermarket shopping.. I bought some cloth masks, a while back but they arrived from China today... and the elastic cord I bought from Amazon to make my own masks was supposed to have arrived today by 8pm, and it's just gone 8 now, so I can't see it coming now ...


----------



## Pinky

We're waiting for our masks to arrive from Wal-Mart .. to see if they are up to par. Apparently, some masks made in China (as these are) are tearing and elastics are coming off. I wanted to order some to send a long-time health forum friend who lives in Arkansas. She told me they are having to make their own out of cloth, but she doesn't have a sewing machine or the know-how.


----------



## Lc jones

Swimsuit, cover up to go with it and face mask for my son to wear to work


----------



## C'est Moi

Monthly "subscribe and save" order coming from Amazon today.   I'm keeping an eye on the porch since it includes a case of ... toilet paper.   I hope they shipped it in an unmarked box to avoid a riot in the 'hood.


----------



## Packerjohn

I love reading but all those libraries in a nearby city are closed.  So I ordered a KOBO e-reader for my birthday so I can get free books from our library.  Didn't want Kindle because I don't want to be a slave to Amazon.


----------



## Pecos

I ordered repair parts for my 20 year old Weber Gas Grill. Amazingly, they still make the parts.

Things just seem to be breaking or wearing out at a faster rate now that this virus has arrived.

But at least I won't have to do this repair job under a cramped kitchen sink this time.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> We're waiting for our masks to arrive from Wal-Mart .. to see if they are up to par. Apparently, some masks made in China (as these are) are tearing and elastics are coming off. I wanted to order some to send a long-time health forum friend who lives in Arkansas. She told me they are having to make their own out of cloth, but she doesn't have a sewing machine or the know-how.


 WE can't buy masks here Pinks, .. they're just not available unfortunately, so I had to send to China, but I'm keeping it in the packet hopefully sterile until I need it,, but it looks like it should be ok, quite substantial cloth ( I do have several  D-I-Y maks that we had in a packet we bought last year and we've been  have been using on our forays to supermarkets up until now )..... I can't use a sewing machine... I'm going to make masks for us using a Yotube video, for ''No sew, face masks''.. there's quite a few so I'm just going to follow those instructions, and hand stitch the elestic on myself,  and hope for the best..


----------



## Pinky

@hollydolly
My daughter's mother-in-law is making cloth masks. Daughter could make them too, if it comes to that. I don't have a sewing machine anymore. I may have to look at YouTube videos too. I see all manner of masks on people .. white, green, blue, black .. let us know how you do with making your own.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> My daughter's mother-in-law is making cloth masks. Daughter could make them too, if it comes to that. I don't have a sewing machine anymore. I may have to look at YouTube videos too. I see all manner of masks on people .. white, green, blue, black .. let us know how you do with making your own.


 I will.. if the flippin' elastic makes an appearance of course...  . I'm going to make mine out of some   brand new never worn T-shirts that are too small for me..


----------



## MickaC

Not really recent, 3 weeks ago........Got from Walmart.. Oil of Olay facial cloths..Stainless travel mugs with handles.


----------



## Marie5656

*Due to the lockdown, I am turning to Amazon for things I would normally buy in stores. I really needed a new dish drainer, my old one was, well, OLD. So I ordered one and it came yesterday. A first for me was that attached to the email notification of delivery, was a picture of my package at the front door.  BTW, it was on Prime, and only took 3 days to arrive.
*


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> *Due to the lockdown, I am turning to Amazon for things I would normally buy in stores. I really needed a new dish drainer, my old one was, well, OLD. So I ordered one and it came yesterday. A first for me was that attached to the email notification of delivery, was a picture of my package at the front door.  BTW, it was on Prime, and only took 3 days to arrive.
> View attachment 99299*


 oh yes they often do that here when they leave something on the doorstep...take a picture of it then post it on amazon along with the delivered notice...


----------



## hollydolly

Bought some new lightweight  Wireless Bluetooth  Headphones for me ...  they are surprisingly good quality for the price.....they arrived this morning, and I only ordered them yesterday






https://www.amazon.co.uk/Headphones...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EGNFX6BRZ11JY7XNME3G


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Bought some new lightweight  Wireless Bluetooth  Headphones for me ...  they are surprisingly good quality for the price.....they arrived this morning, and I only ordered them yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Headphones...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EGNFX6BRZ11JY7XNME3G


Not familiar with the brand, but I'd like a similar pair when my Sony's kick the bucket. My hubby has wireless bluetooth headphones, and loves them.


----------



## hollydolly

My husband has eye wateringly expensive Headphones, Pinks... but even _he_ is impressed by these, for the price ...


----------



## Gaer

Books.  Books, books, and more books.  Jung, Syndironcity, Emerson, cosmos, letter to Garcia, etc.


----------



## win231

I replaced my 30-year-old clock radio.  I found one at Target.  I really needed the "nap" feature.  I can set the radio to play for 15, 30, 45 or 60 minutes & shut off.  I need it to drown out tinnitus, or I can't fall asleep.


----------



## Marie5656

*Bought my computer. Also ordered a couple books and a fan for my bedroom from Amazon.  *


----------



## C'est Moi

Miscellaneous Amazon loot; lawn pesticide, a fertilizer spreader, a pair of Sperry's shoes, a weeder, spray paint, and a yellow inflatable duck for the swimming pool.  (He is SO cute.  )


----------



## In The Sticks

I love gadgets.

I bought an endoscopic camera so I can run it down drains and see any clogs.  It transmits wirelessly to a tablet.  30' long. Handy for all sorts of stuff.

I bought an Infra Red gun so I can point it at my wood stove, heat registers, etc and tell the temp. Fascinating technology.  I've learned that some objects are near-perfect transmitters of heat on the infra-red scale, while others are very poor at it (emissivity.)

I finally bought a moisture meter for my firewood.  10 years of heating with wood and my cheap a$$ finally broke down and bought one!  It's real handy to have.  Helped a lot this past season.

Let's see...I bought a pizza docker not too long ago when I made crackers for a church function and that made it easier...and I make pizzas.

I bought a new car last year and installed hood struts on it a couple of months ago.  Got them on Amazon for under $30.

I buy all sorts of stuff on line.  Walmart is my only local store.  I could drive into the next biggest town, but that's over 25 miles away and since Sears and Penneys closed, there are no department stores there to attract me.


----------



## katlupe

Marie5656 said:


> *Due to the lockdown, I am turning to Amazon for things I would normally buy in stores. I really needed a new dish drainer, my old one was, well, OLD. So I ordered one and it came yesterday. A first for me was that attached to the email notification of delivery, was a picture of my package at the front door.  BTW, it was on Prime, and only took 3 days to arrive.
> View attachment 99299*


I never had them do that!


----------



## katlupe

I ordered from Amazon a bag of coffee beans and a bag of Brach's hard candy for my candy dish. I also broke down and ordered underclothes and nightgowns from Woman Within. I hadn't had new ones in a number of years now and starting to see tiny holes in my old ones.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I ordered from Amazon a bag of coffee beans and a bag of Brach's hard candy for my candy dish. I also broke down and ordered underclothes and nightgowns from Woman Within. I hadn't had new ones in a number of years now and starting to see tiny holes in my old ones.


you don't have to justify what you've bought Katlupe...   your money , your choice..and currently whether you need something or don't , at this juncture if buying something makes us feel better being locked down and unable to go about our normal lives then I say Bring it ON.... keep the economy going... we're all heading for a horrible  recession anyway..

Hope you're loving your new clothes


----------



## Ken N Tx

I ordered a smartphone....a cheap one to just get started..


----------



## AnnieA

A pedal boat for the back pond.  It's four acres, narrow and long so there's plenty of exercise to be had peddling around.


----------



## Ken N Tx

3 Mower blades and a phone protector..Ordered Friday, came Saturday.(Prime)


----------



## 911

A variety of food.


----------



## hollydolly

Various aggregate and shingle and resin for the new path bought in the last week or so.

Some  Vitamins... and probiotics 

2 pairs of Jeans for HWMBO


----------



## CindyLouWho

2 Dusk to Dawn floodlights, & ordered some disposable masks from Amazon.


----------



## hollydolly

CindyLouWho said:


> 2 Dusk to Dawn floodlights, & ordered some disposable masks from Amazon.


 oh yes, that reminds me  I got some reusable face covers  too.. from the Ukraine..


----------



## Judycat

A new sensor light from Lowes. It is almost exactly the same as the old one. I hooked It up several days ago. It comes on every time a car goes by. Haha. Yes I know I need to adjust the sensitivity. I'll do that one of these days.


----------



## Kaila

Well, it's working at least,  @Judycat


----------



## Judycat

At least anyway.


----------



## Ruthanne

What Haven't I bought recently?!  Got 2 new dog carriers made of canvas type cloth and mesh doors on them, one med. size and one large.  Actually the big one was too big so I got the smaller but decided to keep the big one in case she wants to sleep in it or if she needs it for some reason I don't know yet--it's so nice I couldn't return it!

Got myself 4 new nice tee shirts, a long crinkle dress, 2 pairs of slacks for Spring or cooler summer days. A 12 pack of summer socks that are really cute with many different designs and they were a great price!

I also got odds and ends I needed for around the apt. and in the kitchen.  One thing was a new dish drainer with an underneath part to drain to, and then a meat thermometer.

Also a thermometer and blood pressure monitor.  A new table cloth and tube of lipstick (but who's going to see it?  ) I mean wearing masks.  

Pack of 50 disposable face masks, 2 tenant made face masks, 2 balaclava face masks, 3 bandanas.

Thinking of getting another car when the time is right--like I have enough $$ time--which is not quite yet.  I want one so bad!


----------



## Lewkat

It's a wonder I am not filing for bankruptcy at this point.  Too much spending during this lock down.  No more shoes for sure.


----------



## Ladybj

I have a side online design biz.  I designed and purchased a pillow for one of my friends that mother recently passed away.  I also designed a mug for my nephew that was to graduate this year.  Other than that, grocery...lol  I will treat myself soon.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> It's a wonder I am not filing for bankruptcy at this point.  Too much spending during this lock down.  No more shoes for sure.


I hear ya!  Me, too.


----------



## Pecos

Two flat run tires for my wife's car and I hope we get more miles for this pair that are replacing the two Contentinals that on the rear. We only got 19000 miles out of those and that is a shame for expensive tires.


----------



## Pappy

Sent for a pair of sun glasses from Amazon. My Dollar General ones snapped in half yesterday.  For $2.50, you would think they would last longer than a year...


----------



## Lashann

I bought a foot spa bath recently to replace an old Avon one that was discarded.  I'm looking forward to using it as I have some foot problems and it should help with that.   Also bought another electric heating pad, now we have two and no one needs to share


----------



## Aneeda72

Plants, room air conditioner, medicine, spices, DVD, but I don’t need to buy TP, if I buy anymore TP I might reach hoarder status.  But now that there is plenty of TP to buy in my area and no shortage, I wouldn’t be a TP hoarder, I would just be a person with a lot of TP.

This is so hard.  I think I need TP therapy.  I have been emotionally traumatized by this whole on again, off again shortage of TP.  OMGosh, maybe I should buy more.  I mean if I get hit by a truck while crossing the street and my underwear are not clean, my 95 year old mother will be so ashamed of me!

She always said, “wear clean underwear in case you get hit by a truck“.  Yup, better buy more TP just in case.  And laundry soap.  And a tattoo on my butt that says “her under wear was clean before she was hit”.  Hmm, I may be going crazy.


----------



## Camper6

When people tell me I am going crazy, I respond with "short trip".


----------



## Pappy

Yesterday, package from Amazon had two pairs of bum around shorts. Soft, cotton and a good fit.


----------



## LindaB

hollydolly said:


> Do you buy much online?
> 
> Do you prefer to shop in the brick & mortar stores...?
> 
> Did you recently get a great bargain, or feel you've paid too much for something ?
> 
> Come and share what you've bought in either ....
> 
> This week we bought   a new Electric telescopic Pole tree saw.. .. which arrived today..alongside a gallon of oil for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for half the order to arrive even tho' we paid for a specific date for delivery


I am most definitely an online shopper, though I like to purchase clothing where I can browse and try on. We just ordered a standing garden container for our herbs and lettuce this year. Yay, Amazon!


----------



## Aneeda72

LindaB said:


> I am most definitely an online shopper, though I like to purchase clothing where I can browse and try on. We just ordered a standing garden container for our herbs and lettuce this year. Yay, Amazon!


If I had the money I would do this.  Lettuce in the ground gets too buggy.


----------



## Lewkat

Well, I did it again.  I swore off buying shoes, but I just bought another pair and now for sure I am done, finished, ended.


----------



## fmdog44

I spoke to a United Parcel delivery man yesterday and I said today it must be like Christmas everyday and he replied, "It sure is."


----------



## Kaila

Lewkat said:


> I did it again. I swore off buying shoes, but I just bought another pair and now for sure I am done, finished, ended.



How many feet do you have?
The answer to this question, might help you to justify it.


----------



## Lewkat

Kaila said:


> How many feet do you have?
> The answer to this question, might help you to justify it.


Also, where am I going to wear them all?


----------



## Kaila

Oh yes, that would also be helpful to your case.  
How _many_ different type of places will you be going?


Well, people have worse habits.  I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Pinky

I have so many shoes, and I gravitate to wearing the same couple of pairs


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> I have so many shoes, and I gravitate to wearing the same couple of pairs


My granddaughter wears a different shoe and a different sock on each foot, apparently in some age groups this is popular


----------



## Kaila

Pinky said:


> so many shoes, and I gravitate to wearing the same couple of pairs



Yes, I do think that 'gravity' must be involved.    

Also, we don't want to wear out the newer  pair.


----------



## katlupe

Two music CD's. One is B.B. King: His Definitive Hits and the other is George Harrison Living In The Material World


----------



## Aunt Bea

It was such a nice morning that I decided to venture out to the thrift shops for the first time in months.

It seemed good to get out and my little trip was rewarded with a Waterford Mooncoin celery/pickle dish similar to the one pictured below.







I have absolutely no use for it but it will blend in with all of the other useless items I've rescued from the thrift shops over the years.


----------



## Pinky

Aunt Bea said:


> It was such a nice morning that I decided to venture out to the thrift shops for the first time in months.
> 
> It seemed good to get out and my little trip was rewarded with a Waterford Mooncoin celery/pickle dish similar to the one pictured below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no use for it but it will blend in with all of the other useless items I've rescued from the thrift shops over the years.


Can't see it, Aunt Bea!


----------



## JaniceM

Aneeda72 said:


> My granddaughter wears a different shoe and a different sock on each foot, apparently in some age groups this is popular


Did she get the idea from the old Punky Brewster show?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pinky said:


> Can't see it, Aunt Bea!


Oops!


----------



## Pinky

Aunt Bea said:


> Oops!


That's gorgeous!


----------



## hellomimi

I finally found the original Diorissimo eau de parfum at Saks and price was cheaper than Amazon's. I used my free account at shop runner for 2 day free delivery.

Bought some supplements at Swansons using 20% off code plus 2% cb from rakuten.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> It was such a nice morning that I decided to venture out to the thrift shops for the first time in months.
> 
> It seemed good to get out and my little trip was rewarded with a Waterford Mooncoin celery/pickle dish similar to the one pictured below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no use for it but it will blend in with all of the other useless items I've rescued from the thrift shops over the years.


 None of our thrift  or charity shops are open yet...  Nice Waterford glass dish...


----------



## hollydolly

In the last week or so, I've bought a few things.. denim shorts , 3 new tops... a new eko marble style  non-stick frying pan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Several new Steam pots for the microwave... ....and a few other things I can't remember now, but several Face-mask included there

Got all of them either in the pound store or in the supermarket or online , because none of our clothing  or   department stores are open yet


----------



## StarSong

My shopping is mostly limited to groceries and related items, though I recently freshened my summer wardrobe with 3 new skorts from JCP mail order.  

Also bought a flexible stand to hold and adjust my tablet while I'm Zooming with friends and family.


----------



## Pinky

I ordered 3 tops online a few days ago. Checked, and they are not shipped yet. Ah well, no hurry.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> None of our thrift  or charity shops are open yet...  Nice Waterford glass dish...


Same here.


----------



## charry

I ordered incontinence pads .....due tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Lakeland living

A nice bottle of Crown Royal ...well earned.


----------



## asp3

I personally haven't been doing much shopping myself, but my wife has been buying a bunch of stuff for projects in the back yard and around the house.  I've accompanied her to Home Depot a few times over the past few weeks but she usually goes by herself while I'm working.  If it requires significant brawn or me picking something specific I'm enlisted, otherwise she often goes by herself.

I do most of my shopping in brick and mortar shops, but it's usually things like food or general every day supplies.  My favorite shopping will probably not start up for me for quite a few months.  I love going through the bargain CD racks at the two used CD stores in our area.  I'll usually find a few things I want at prices I'm willing to pay.

A couple of the posts that appeared above mine when I submitted it reminded me that I also prefer to shop for wine in brick and mortar shops and don't really get that online.


----------



## Kaila

Aunt Bea said:


> I have absolutely no use for it but it will blend in with all of the other useless items I've rescued from the thrift shops over the years.



Excellent reason for getting it! 

Oh, plus, that you enjoyed your outing, and now have a nice little souvenir, 
and that you like the interesting shape and look of it,
and that we all like it, too! 

Nice looking pan, too, @hollydolly 
Is that enameled, as it appears to be?  (ceramic adhered to a metal core)

Hope those tops do get sent to you, soon, 
@Pinky 

Yesterday, finally got re-stocked with some basic grocery items, I'd been concerned about how to get, for the past month. 
Included basic fall-back foods, non-perishables mostly, along with other important items such as Kitty Litter.
I wasn't certain how kitty might have reacted, if I'd had to resort to using shredded paper, for her box.  
But i am glad i will now, *not* need to find out.

It was interesting to find out that they were limiting flour, to just 1 regular size bag (5 pounds) 
and the stated reason given was that people have been doing lots more home baking.
I think there are likely additional reasons, but that was the one relayed to me.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Compression stockings for the MIL.


----------



## Pappy

Yesterday, a package of Duracell AAA batteries and 4 placemats for our dining table. Today, waiting for a new shower back brush and a bottle of hand sanitizer. Amazon rocks.


----------



## Aneeda72

Bandaids, plants, milk, more plants, hamburger buns, several plants, dvd, and a lot more pla ts for my naked yard.


----------



## Lakeland living

Today, 3 ducks, 25 lbs if flour along with assorted restocking basics.  Then 4 dollars for a high sided oven pan (or bbq) found in  a second hand shop. Large McD coffee for the drive home. A good day, even in  the 27 c weather,


----------



## Liberty

Bird seed, the big fat doves, Cardinals, Jays and occasional squirrel are eating us out of house and home.  Also, have an old Mr Coffee pot that has been getting slower and slower and had to be descaled often, causing us to use the Keurig more then I like to so forked up $18.99 for a new Mr Coffee!  Big spender, huh!


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Bird seed, the big fat doves, Cardinals, Jays and occasional squirrel are eating us out of house and home.  Also, have an old Mr Coffee pot that has been getting slower and slower and had to be descaled often, causing us to use the Keurig more then I like to so forked up $18.99 for a new Mr Coffee!  Big spender, huh!


 yes we spend a fortune feeding the wood pigeons and collared doves, not to mention the jays, goldfinches, sparrows, and blue-tits. then there's  the mealworm for the hedgehog family too


----------



## C'est Moi

Pinky said:


> I have so many shoes, and I gravitate to wearing the same couple of pairs


I have a ton of shoes... and I'm usually BAREFOOT.   What's that all about??     (Bought 2 pairs of sandals that are coming this week; I'll add 'em to the pile.)


----------



## JaniceM

C'est Moi said:


> I have a ton of shoes... and I'm usually BAREFOOT.   What's that all about??     (Bought 2 pairs of sandals that are coming this week; I'll add 'em to the pile.)


It's always good to be prepared


----------



## Ken N Tx

1939 Ford 9N..(last week)


----------



## Sassycakes

*I just bought on line a bracelet for my 10yr old granddaughter that she told me she liked, and one for her best friend that said best friends forever, and for my oldest grandson a watch because his broke and his younger brother needed a new computer table since he has been working from home.*


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> he mealworm for the hedgehog family too



That's interesting. 

Here, when we could attract some USA Eastern Bluebirds, they loved those mealworms,
as did some of the other wild birds, perhaps the Cardinals and Nuthatches, I can't remember which others, for sure,
but they were well-loved....the mealworms by many of the wild birds, and the wild birds, by myself, I mean.


----------



## old medic

Chain Saw....


----------



## hollydolly

Bought a Tablet  stand  for my iphone, and Ipad... it's a solid piece of adjustable kit, and as we're  having a lot of zoom meetings lately in this house, it'll be useful to use rather than holding the phone or ipad, or propping it up against some books or similar

..
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B072MZNP1L/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## applecruncher

New single serve coffee maker.
Nothing fancy, but the old one was dying, then a piece broke off.  So, time to replace.


----------



## JaniceM

After having an "alert" (for availability) on Thriftbooks for the last couple of years, and watching the price get higher and higher even though they had none in stock, I _finally _managed to get a copy of James Baldwin's _Notes of a Native Son _through Ebay.


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> One of these... not for me I hasten to add, but hubs is gonna be doing some tree lopping!!


That's also good for walking into stores, now.


----------



## win231

I bought lots of mangoes, apples, cat kibble & hazelnuts.  The Mama Raccoon that visits me introduced me to her 3 babies last night.  And they're really hungry.  So is she; she's still nursing.
Last night, they ate while I stood 6 inches away.


----------



## PamfromTx

Sassycakes said:


> That's very interesting. I never knew that about Amazon. You've given me food for thought !


OMG, I'll have to think twice about ordering from Amazon if that is the case.


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday aside from a couple weeks worth of groceries.. we also got some boxes of screws, & some new ratcheting bar clamps.. , and ordered a ton of  plum slate chips..


----------



## Ken N Tx

I have been buying some replacement parts for the 9N Tractor...I found out that I am really Prime spoiled!!!! USPS and UPS take forever to get here!!!!!!!

I had a part sitting for 3 days 40 miles from the house!!!!!


----------



## Treacle

Just bought some drill bits for my old drill. Haven't tried it yet, a bit nervous as I haven't used it for years

Always find it a bit strange when I purchase something small and it comes in a large box with so much packaging!
and why do they send an email suggesting recommendations 'just for you' when you have just bought that item or something similar. e.g if you've purchased a lawn mower you wouldn't want to buy another one after a few weeks. You have to laugh or at least smile


----------



## Em in Ohio

One hundred foot hose, because there is no rain in our forecast; one hundred foot extension cord to blow the maple seeds off the gravel driveway, landscape cloth and edging stakes.  Can you tell how I spend my offline time?


----------



## Pappy

Amazon delivered some bath soaps for the wife and I got two refrigerator bulbs. All worn our from shopping...


----------



## twinkles

i bought a mask from ebay april 29 and still havent got it-i put a claim in and it still hasnt been settled yet--i am thru with e bay


----------



## Treacle

In my previous post I forgot to mention the drill items were from Amazon - whoops having a senior moment

That's why I mentioned the packaging and recommendations. Hope it was understood 'DOH'


----------



## hollydolly

Treacle said:


> In my previous post I forgot to mention the drill items were from Amazon - whoops having a senior moment
> 
> That's why I mentioned the packaging and recommendations. Hope it was understood 'DOH'


 I realised that's probably where you bought them


----------



## hollydolly

*Hubs got a new HP Elitebook 840G6  for work...  it wasn't cheap but it's got great features and security on it...

I bought a new buckle less belt.. it's a great gadget it stops the buckles from digging in when I sit down , which is especially painful on a long car journey*


----------



## CarolfromTX

'Believe it or not, I bought some lady finger cookies on Amazon. Local grocery does not carry them, and I wanted to make tira misu for dessert on Wednesday evening. I bought one package, I thought, but it's really 3 packages, so Ill have enough to make it a couple times.


----------



## JaniceM

Finally made it to the grocery store, bought basic groceries but NO meat.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Yesterday aside from a couple weeks worth of groceries.. we also got some boxes of screws, & some new ratcheting bar clamps.. , and ordered a ton of  plum slate chips..


Really nice rock, what are you going g to do with it?


----------



## Aneeda72

A new pair of shoes.  Been using my other shoes in the garden so they are very dirty.  Bought a new pair of skechers, extra wide and made of stretchable material.  Plus machine washable.  So comfortable, I have arthritis in the top of my foot which is extremely painful in shoes.  Makes it difficult to walk.

The stretch material sure helps it since it bends more readily.


----------



## PamfromTx

I have not been to a department store in about 3 months.  I have memories of running in and out of my favorite stores... even if just to look.  I always ended up buying clothes/toys for the two youngest great-nieces (Lucy Jo & Lily Ann).  

I have not bought a single piece of clothing in months and my granny panties are losing their elastic.  I told my husband about this and he told me to go buy some.   lol    

I don't miss shopping for unnecessary items; I've decluttered so much and it feels great.  I did alot of rearranging yesterday; I still had Winter blankets out.  I washed them all and put them away.  

I can't think of anything I want right now but to be rid of the Corona Virus and of course, Peace on Earth.

I order from Amazon for gifts; makes it easier.


----------



## JaniceM

Oh, and I finally got around to buying a small bottle of aspirin.. had tossed out a partial bottle I had a couple of years ago when they were around 2 years past expiration date.


----------



## Ken N Tx

A  part for my newly acquired tractor..(4 parts in the past 3 weeks)


----------



## Aneeda72

pamelasmithwick said:


> I have not been to a department store in about 3 months.  I have memories of running in and out of my favorite stores... even if just to look.  I always ended up buying clothes/toys for the two youngest great-nieces (Lucy Jo & Lily Ann).
> 
> I have not bought a single piece of clothing in months and my granny panties are losing their elastic.  I told my husband about this and he told me to go buy some.   lol
> 
> I don't miss shopping for unnecessary items; I've decluttered so much and it feels great.  I did alot of rearranging yesterday; I still had Winter blankets out.  I washed them all and put them away.
> 
> I can't think of anything I want right now but to be rid of the Corona Virus and of course, Peace on Earth.
> 
> I order from Amazon for gifts; makes it easier.


I went to target to buy new underwear as I lost weight.  Their stock was low, but I bought some as I prefer to wear my undies around my waist instead of my ankles .  Also need some new pants but they didn’t have any with the ties in them.  Life with the virus is hard.


----------



## Pinky

Finally, my three blouses arrived. I'm very happy with them (especially since they were all on sale). However, from putting in the order to delivery, it took around 20 days from within Canada.


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> I went to target to buy new underwear as I lost weight.  Their stock was low, but I bought some as I prefer to wear my undies around my waist instead of my ankles .  Also need some new pants but they didn’t have any with the ties in them.  Life with the virus is hard.


You just made me peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!    Hahahahaha.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Bath towels and washcloths. First time in 15 some years...


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> A new pair of shoes.  Been using my other shoes in the garden so they are very dirty.  Bought a new pair of skechers, extra wide and made of stretchable material.  Plus machine washable.  So comfortable, I have arthritis in the top of my foot which is extremely painful in shoes.  Makes it difficult to walk.
> 
> The stretch material sure helps it since it bends more readily.


@Aneeda72 Can you tell me the exact name of the Sketchers?   I need some extra wide shoes.  Thanks.


----------



## treeguy64

A pair of 12V reading lamps that I'll install on the sides of the cabinets that are by the bed in the RV. I can't stand the blindingly bright LED overhead, there. Horrible! I'll also buy surface mount conduit to route wiring for a wall mounted On/Off switch for another terribly bright light on the bedroom ceiling.


----------



## Pinky

treeguy64 said:


> A pair of 12V reading lamps that I'll install on the sides of the cabinets that are by the bed in the RV. I can't stand the blindingly bright LED overhead, there. Horrible! I'll also buy surface mount conduit to route wiring for a wall mounted On/Off switch for another terribly bright light on the bedroom ceiling.


I'm also irritated by LED lights of any type .. they just kill my eyes.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Really nice rock, what are you going g to do with it?


 we're replacing  these red bark chippings with it in the borders, because the blackbirds  ( not the robins) dig up the bark frantically and cover the lawn in wood...


----------



## Aneeda72

pamelasmithwick said:


> @Aneeda72 Can you tell me the exact name of the Sketchers?   I need some extra wide shoes.  Thanks.


 When my husband gets up from his nap I’ll have him see if he can get the box out of the trash and if it has a name on it


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> we're replacing  these red bark chippings with it in the borders, because the blackbirds  ( not the robins) dig up the bark frantically and cover the lawn in wood...


It should look really pretty


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> It should look really pretty


yes , I think so... when we get it down I'll post a pic


----------



## Aneeda72

pamelasmithwick said:


> @Aneeda72 Can you tell me the exact name of the Sketchers?   I need some extra wide shoes.  Thanks.


Just remembered which can they were in so dragged myself out there .  They are ultra flex Harmonious, the number on the box is 13106W.  I got the navy blue pair but they are blue jean colored.  As I remember they come in black as well.


----------



## Kaila

I wonder what specifically might have been attracting the blackbirds to dig the previous cover you had, @hollydolly  ?    Do you have an idea?

They are certainly extremely persistent and "industrious" at _anything_ they choose to do!
Difficult to sway them toward some other location or activity, oftentimes.
Hope that works for you!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I wonder what specifically might have been attracting the blackbirds to dig the previous cover you had, @hollydolly  ?    Do you have an idea?
> 
> They are certainly extremely persistent and "industrious" at _anything_ they choose to do!
> Difficult to sway them toward some other location or activity, oftentimes.
> Hope that works for you!


 NO idea kaila.. we thought it might have been because the bird feeders are above, but they were digging on the opposite side as well, where there are no feeders.. as you say nothing stops them


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> Just remembered which can they were in so dragged myself out there .  They are ultra flex Harmonious, the number on the box is 13106W.  I got the navy blue pair but they are blue jean colored.  As I remember they come in black as well.


Awwww, you sweet gal, thank you.  Will do a search on them.  Thanks!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

pamelasmithwick said:


> You just made me peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!    Hahahahaha.


You might try suspenders!  @Aneeda72


----------



## Lewkat

Dog grooming kit and doggie dental care.


----------



## Aneeda72

pamelasmithwick said:


> You might try suspenders!  @Aneeda72


Actually tried them, but did not work for me, too much pressure on my shoulders.


----------



## JustBonee

SunShade for my new car.


----------



## Pecos

Kitty litter.


----------



## Kaila

Pecos said:


> Kitty litter.



One of the most important of regular purchases, for me too.


----------



## katlupe

Coffee
Swerve (sweetener)
2 music CD's
A Hawaiian shirt (eBay)
Earrings (eBay)


----------



## JaniceM

I "splurged" on a strawberry-banana PuffBar.  

Vape cartridges have been getting harder to find, and more expensive, and some online shops have taken advantage with big shipping-fee increases.  
So I decided to "support" a local store by buying a disposable.


----------



## win231

*2019 Bugatti *
$3,130,500.00

Well.....perhaps that's a slight exaggeration.
I actually bought a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Aunt Marg

win231 said:


> *2019 Bugatti *
> $3,130,500.00
> 
> Well.....perhaps that's a slight exaggeration.
> I actually bought a vacuum cleaner.


But just think of all the money you saved in passing up on buying the car!


----------



## peppermint

We ordered on line 2 garbage pails.....Only one was delivered...


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I "splurged" on a strawberry-banana PuffBar.
> 
> Vape cartridges have been getting harder to find, and more expensive, and some online shops have taken advantage with big shipping-fee increases.
> So I decided to "support" a local store by buying a disposable.


my o/h vapes, and he buys the nictoine liquid in bottle from a recommended source and makes his own cartridges..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> my o/h vapes, and he buys the nictoine liquid in bottle from a recommended source and makes his own cartridges..


good idea .. will pass that by my o/h!


----------



## win231

Aunt Marg said:


> But just think of all the money you saved in passing up on buying the car!





Aunt Marg said:


> But just think of all the money you saved in passing up on buying the car!


Actually, I had second thoughts because the car costs $3,130,500.00 & only seats two.
That means my passenger would have to be worth $1,565,250.00.  I don't know anyone worth that much, so I......got a....refund.


----------



## Aunt Marg

win231 said:


> Actually, I had second thoughts because the car costs $3,130,500.00 & only seats two.
> That means my passenger would have to be worth $1,565,250.00.  I don't know anyone worth that much, so I......got a....refund.


Cha-ching... you did the right thing!

This one is for you, Win!


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> my o/h vapes, and he buys the nictoine liquid in bottle from a recommended source and makes his own cartridges..


Does he reuse old cartridges, or can you buy empty ones?


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Does he reuse old cartridges, or can you buy empty ones?


You can buy new empty ones and fill them yourself, which is what he does...


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> You can buy new empty ones and fill them yourself, which is what he does...


Thanks for the info!  I'll have to check into that!!  Especially since flavored cartridges have been banned.


----------



## hollydolly

He buys his from a British company 

https://www.theelectroniccigarette.co.uk/vape-pods.html


----------



## Aunt Marg

pamelasmithwick said:


> I have not been to a department store in about 3 months.  I have memories of running in and out of my favorite stores... even if just to look.  I always ended up buying clothes/toys for the two youngest great-nieces (Lucy Jo & Lily Ann).
> 
> *I have not bought a single piece of clothing in months and my granny panties are losing their elastic.* I told my husband about this and he told me to go buy some. lol
> 
> I don't miss shopping for unnecessary items; I've decluttered so much and it feels great.  I did alot of rearranging yesterday; I still had Winter blankets out.  I washed them all and put them away.
> 
> I can't think of anything I want right now but to be rid of the Corona Virus and of course, Peace on Earth.
> 
> I order from Amazon for gifts; makes it easier.


OMG, Pamela, your mention of worn out pantie elastics rang a bell with me! LOL!

Back in the day when I was a busy mom with a house full of little ones, it wasn't unheard of for me to go days... sometimes weeks, wearing old worn-out granny panties fastened with a diaper pin to keep them on (and up), until I had the time to go shopping for new ones!


----------



## hiraeth2018

I bought this kitty litter cabinet on Amazon Prime (my daughter shares her account with me) last week... yes, I put it together! I live in a smaller house so help with hiding his necessary kitty habit has helped both of us. AND... his area looks very neat and tidy now.

 I fought buying online for a long time. I like to physically look things over before buying, actually see and feel and that's hard to satisfy with online shopping. I'm slowly letting that need go. I live in a tourist beach community now so shopping choices are very limited, especially with the pandemic hoarding that's happening.


----------



## MickaC

This morning downtown....... cheapest furnace filter i could get, was told by an AC technician, that energy efficient filters don't allow enough moving air through, 5.99 for three, think that's what the doctor ordered.
Cheap hair clippers to trim the hair on the dogs feet, last one bit the dust.
2 good size jugs of Roundup, on a good sale price.......there, talk about boring shopping.


----------



## Pappy

Today, a package from the VA with my meds. Yesterday, my glaucoma drops from OptumRx, my mail order drug store. I can hardly contain my excitement.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Face masks...


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> Face masks...


I bought some face masks today as well...   until recently we couldn't get a face mask anywhere, had to buy online from an Eastern  European country, or buy at extortionate prices here in the uk ..  now it seems every other store is selling them, including the dry cleaners..


----------



## 911

I bought an oximeter from the Walmart website. I like to track my numbers before and after exercise. 

Oximeter


----------



## Kaila

@hiraeth2018
I like that item you bought.  
Thanks for showing it to us.  If I had room for one, I would definitely try that for Kitty.


----------



## JaniceM

Three double-sized 3 Musketeers bars, a half-gallon of chocolate milk, and a ready-made turkey and cheese sandwich from the convenience store.


----------



## JaniceM

MickaC said:


> This morning downtown....... cheapest furnace filter i could get, was told by an AC technician, that energy efficient filters don't allow enough moving air through, 5.99 for three, think that's what the doctor ordered.
> Cheap hair clippers to trim the hair on the dogs feet, last one bit the dust.
> 2 good size jugs of Roundup, on a good sale price.......there, talk about boring shopping.


Isn't Roundup that product that's been in class-action lawsuits????


----------



## MickaC

JaniceM said:


> Isn't Roundup that product that's been in class-action lawsuits????


It has been questioned for a very long time.....due to careless users....farmers had to apply for a user license from the company, believe they still do.....so therefore nobody coming off the street were able to buy it from chemical companies.....BUT.....retail stores are allowed to sell, but it is under a lock. The retailers don't question anyone who wants to buy some. It's premixed, not a concentrate.
There was a spell a few years back, that retails weren't allowed to sell it.
Then all of a sudden, the Roundup appeared in retails.
Go figure......doesn't make sense, either, or.       Ok......now i'm confused.


----------



## hiraeth2018

Kaila said:


> @hiraeth2018
> I like that item you bought.
> Thanks for showing it to us.  If I had room for one, I would definitely try that for Kitty.


Welcome.


----------



## Camper6

Shorts. On sale for $9. .  98% cotton. Made in Vietnam.


----------



## hollydolly

Filled the petrol tank up.. petrol still at an all time low.. £1... per litre...


----------



## Kaila

Ours is low, too.  $2 per gallon.  
Not sure how they compare, but both are low.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Ours is low, too.  $2 per gallon.
> Not sure how they compare, but both are low.


your  is very much cheaper kaila... a British Gallon is 5 litres , so ours at this artificially low price would be £5 per gallon...  3.75 litres makes an American gallon, so works out about 53 cents per litre


----------



## hollydolly

sorry just edited that..


----------



## Kaila

wow, @hollydolly 
What is cheap for you, would be considered very high, here.

It is only that high, here, in remote areas, where it has to be trucked from afar, but not in populated areas....

though each State in the USA is different, and I am sure it is much higher than here, in the higher income cities and States,  etc.....


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> sorry just edited that..



Perhaps neither of us are very good at comparing this....


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> wow, @hollydolly
> What is cheap for you, would be considered very high, here.
> 
> It is only that high, here, in remote areas, where it has to be trucked from afar, but not in populated areas....
> 
> though each State in the USA is different, and I am sure it is much higher than here, in the higher income cities and States,  etc.....


It's not cheap for us..it's expensive, it's just less expensive than usual since Covid... we're used to paying around £1.30 per Litre .. £6.50 per gallon... we have some of the most expensive fuel in the world..


----------



## JaniceM

MickaC said:


> It has been questioned for a very long time.....due to careless users....farmers had to apply for a user license from the company, believe they still do.....so therefore nobody coming off the street were able to buy it from chemical companies.....BUT.....retail stores are allowed to sell, but it is under a lock. The retailers don't question anyone who wants to buy some. It's premixed, not a concentrate.
> There was a spell a few years back, that retails weren't allowed to sell it.
> Then all of a sudden, the Roundup appeared in retails.
> Go figure......doesn't make sense, either, or.       Ok......now i'm confused.


There are often news spots on t.v. about these lawsuits  https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-05-25/bayer-weedkiller-deal
yet not too long ago, I also saw a commercial pushing it to farmers.


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly 
Is that due to delivery costs to your location, or is it due to taxes on it?


----------



## hollydolly

Roundup had a bad press here too... and we never use it.. but there's no ban on it's use now..apparently scientist have said there's no proof it causes cancers... hmmm..I won't be risking it , we stopped using it years ago



_The Environmental Protection Agency reaffirmed that glyphosate, the active ingredient in the herbicide Roundup, is safe to use and unlikely to cause cancer. 


“EPA has thoroughly evaluated potential human health risk associated with exposure to glyphosate and determined that there are no risks to human health from the current registered uses of glyphosate and that glyphosate is not likely to be carcinogenic to humans,” EPA said in an interim registration review decision announced Thursday.


The decision, which drew both praise and criticism, comes as lawyers representing Roundup manufacturer Bayer and plaintiffs who claim exposure to Roundup caused their cancer are discussing a settlement of thousands of cases nationwide. 



The agency also issued proposed interim decisions containing mitigation measures for five widely used neonicotinoid insecticides — acetamiprid, clothianidin, dinotefuran, imidacloprid, and thiamethoxam.


The glyphosate decision includes mitigation measures to reduce spray drift, including prohibitions on spraying during temperature inversions or when the wind speed exceeds 15 miles per hour, and applying with medium or coarser droplets._

https://www.agri-pulse.com/articles/13115-epa-says-glyphosate-safe-to-use-probably-not-carcinogenic


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> @hollydolly
> Is that due to delivery costs to your location, or is it due to taxes on it?


Taxes...


----------



## hollydolly

yesterday I bought some Piz Buin Factor 30 sun lotion, some waterproof mascara .. and a box of 50  Face masks....all arriving at some point today..


----------



## toffee

bought a new lounge big rug ----
plus a new duvet ..
2 sheets for the bed ...


----------



## katlupe

I bought at Amazon this week:
Coffee beans
Dutch Processed baking cocoa
Chia seeds
Nutritional yeast flakes
Lavender essential oil


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> and a box of 50 Face masks...



How many faces do you have?  
(Nevermind, please just ignore that i said that!   )


----------



## charry

Bought another fan....but one on a stand........hoping for our 34degrees coming back....
Well one can hope ..


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> yesterday I bought some Piz Buin Factor 30 sun lotion, some waterproof mascara .. and a box of 50  Face masks....all arriving at some point today..


50 ?  They are costing 70 pound here....I just bought the pack of 10 ...


----------



## Gaer

Bought a big American flag  and a "Support Law Enforcement" banner to put in my front yard!


----------



## Kaila

Sorry about my ridiculously wild humor streak, @hollydolly


----------



## JaniceM

As this was the last day the city buses run free (before they charge fares again), plus being out of virtually everything, I went to the grocery store and bought necessities:  
milk, yogurt, candy bars, cat food, and black olives so I can make egg salad.


----------



## JaniceM

Gaer said:


> Bought a big American flag  and a "Support Law Enforcement" banner to put in my front yard!


Current landlords are the only ones I've ever known that have a rule that flags cannot be displayed, not even in windows..  does that make any sense to you or anybody else here?


----------



## Kaila

I want to say, "that sounds like some salad, with all those ingredients"  Janice.....
but perhaps I ought to reign in my ridiculous humor somewhat?


----------



## JaniceM

Kaila said:


> I want to say, "that sounds like some salad, with all those ingredients"  Janice.....
> but perhaps I ought to reign in my ridiculous humor somewhat?


No, you have a great sense of humor!
Even after I typed it I thought perhaps I should have added ONLY the olives are for the salad!


----------



## Kaila

I knew what you meant, @JaniceM 
but it sounded so funny in my mind!

Thanks for letting me know.... I don't want to overdo my humor, and annoy or bug others, by it!!


----------



## Mr. Ed

ebay, Aqualung Buoyancy Control Device (BCD)


----------



## JaniceM

Mr. Ed said:


> ebay, Aqualung Buoyancy Control Device (BCD)


Are you planning to go _scuba-diving??!?  _


----------



## Lashann

I really like using Tea Tree Oil products  (mouthwash, toothpaste, bar soap) so ordered those plus herbal ear oil, natural laundry liquid, lipstick and Gluten free cereal from an online health food store.   Have shopped their retail store many times in the past but they don't always the items I need in stock so thought I would try their online store this time.


----------



## Pinky

Much to my surprise and delight, I found a package in our mailbox the other day .. it was a blouse I'd forgotten I'd ordered online. It was on sale, free delivery, and bought with a gift card


----------



## JustBonee

Lashann said:


> I really like using Tea Tree Oil products   ....



I always keep a bottle of  Tea Tree Oil  in my medicine cabinet,  for misc. uses ...  usually for my fingernails.  
Works great on any cuts too.


----------



## mlh

hollydolly said:


> Do you buy much online?
> 
> Do you prefer to shop in the brick & mortar stores...?
> 
> Did you recently get a great bargain, or feel you've paid too much for something ?
> 
> Come and share what you've bought in either ....
> 
> This week we bought   a new Electric telescopic Pole tree saw.. .. which arrived today..alongside a gallon of oil for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for half the order to arrive even tho' we paid for a specific date for delivery



hi hollydolly. i bought masks online. they were almost $15.00 a piece. the shipping and handling was not bad. i would have preferred being in store for the purchase but, due to coronavirus i chose to order in.


----------



## hollydolly

mlh said:


> hi hollydolly. i bought masks online. they were almost $15.00 a piece. the shipping and handling was not bad. i would have preferred being in store for the purchase but, due to coronavirus i chose to order in.


Goodness they were quite expensive..per mask .. but if they're re-usable then at least you'll get your moneys' worth..


----------



## Mr. Ed

Used Aqua Lung Black Diamond Bouncy Control Device from Ebay


----------



## hollydolly

This week I bought 2 new Duck feather and Down pillows, and a new  floor lamp


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Much to my surprise and delight, I found a package in our mailbox the other day .. it was a blouse I'd forgotten I'd ordered online. It was on sale, free delivery, and bought with a gift card


same thing happened to me  this week. A blouse style jacket I ordered way back in March and forgot all about arrived this week... and it fits beautifully too, so I'm pleased about that.

I just remembered , I also bought 2 posters from the USA for my daughter, she'd asked specifically for this type...

ETA forgot also that I ordered 2 pairs of water shoes on recommendation from another poster, on how to not slip in the shower..


----------



## JustBonee

Just ordered my dog a new Donut bed to bury himself in ....    He has one now,  but after several washings it looks a little ( a lot) worn out.
He better enjoy the new one when it gets here later this week.

@hollydolly ...  I ordered some copper-infused face masks that cost a bundle too.  .... $45 for two of them (also reusable)
..  should get them this week also.


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> Just ordered my dog a new Donut bed to bury himself in ....    He has one now,  but after several washings it looks a little ( a lot) worn out.
> He better enjoy the new one when it gets here later this week.
> 
> @hollydolly ...  I ordered some copper-infused face masks that cost a bundle too.  .... $45 for two of them (also reusable)
> ..  should get them this week also.


 yes I had to buy re-usable mask from Russia, at £12 each ... just couldn't get them here at all... and still not, but I did manage to get a box of 50 triple layer single use masks for £30


----------



## Kaila

@Bonnie 
To be fair, warn the doggie, ahead of time, he'd better like it!  

He'd better prepare himself to wag his tail wildly  and love you for it!


----------



## Pecos

Face shields. This COVID 19 problem is getting worse and we have way too many people refusing to wear masks here in South Carolina.


----------



## Lashann

About 6 weeks ago I bought some online handmade reusable masks from Etsy Canada and am quite pleased with the quality of the workmanship and the materials used.  The masks have a liner with an inside pocket to insert your own type of filter (eg. coffee filter) if you wish.  Obviously not medical grade but the fit is also good and they wash well.

They were somewhat higher priced than other similar masks on Etsy but were worth it IMO. The Etsy owner also owns a fabric shop in a tourist area I'm familiar with.   As a result of the sales of her masks she's able to contribute materials to help the local hospital.   I'm considering ordering a few more soon.


----------



## RadishRose

Bonnie said:


> Just ordered my dog a new Donut bed to bury himself in ....    He has one now,  but after several washings it looks a little ( a lot) worn out.
> He better enjoy the new one when it gets here later this week.
> 
> @hollydolly ...  I ordered some copper-infused face masks that cost a bundle too.  .... $45 for two of them (also reusable)
> ..  should get them this week also.


Bonnie, does Lil Bear's bed look like this?





 I've been thinking of getting mine a new one


----------



## RadishRose

Today I bought a new small 7" non stick fry pan. It's just for eggs or a single hamburger patty.

Also groceries but those don't count.


----------



## Ellen Marie

My recent acquisition was a 22-quart pressure canner.  I have always feared pressure canners, but I need to can more varieties of food that won't go in a water bath canner.  I have successfully canned 3 pints of beef roast, 4 pints of potatoes, and 7 pints of hamburger.   I'm going to master this!!!!


----------



## Pam

Re-usable 5 layered filter face mask and 5 replacement filters bought from Boots pharmacy, UK.  They arrived about an hour ago. Already got disposable face masks.


----------



## AmberTea

A new blouse purchased online last week


----------



## Ken N Tx

Tamales from my Granddaughter's  school fundraiser.


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> Filled the petrol tank up.. petrol still at an all time low.. £1... per litre...


Cute - "Petrol."  I had fun with an aunt from England who stayed with us.  She always LOL'd when I teased her about the different words she used for things, like:  "Bonnet" for a car's trunk.  I'd ask, "What's a bonnet?"
She never used the word "also."  She always said, "As well."  "Are we going out for lunch as well?"  I'd reply, "As well as what?"


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> Cute - "Petrol."  I had fun with an aunt from England who stayed with us.  She always LOL'd when I teased her about the different words she used for things, like:  "Bonnet" for a car's trunk.  I'd ask, "What's a bonnet?"
> She never used the word "also."  She always said, "As well."  "Are we going out for lunch as well?"  I'd reply, "As well as what?"


it always amuses me as to why you guys never learned these words back in the day.. Bonnet=Hood...petrol - Gas ( why gas I wonder ?).. Boot= Trunk..lorry-Truck....  ...  we do say ''also''..._as well_ .. as '' as well ''


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


> it always amuses me as to why you guys never learned these words back in the day.. Bonnet=Hood...petrol - Gas ( *why gas I wonder ?).. *Boot= Trunk..lorry-Truck....  ...  we do say ''also''..._as well_ .. as '' as well ''


Why "petrol"?


----------



## hollydolly

Today has been a day of parcel deliveries..

I got a box of dimmable bulbs for the Hive controlled Lamps... 

Some water cleansing  tablets for the bird bottles  and baths ..

2 more reusable washable  masks 4 ply thickness with pockets for the filters.. 

and these 2 pairs of water shoes that @PopsnTuff  suggested I try to stop me  slipping  in the shower..


----------



## AmberTea

Yesterday bought a new coffee maker, the just three cups only type, for my morning sips.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Today has been a day of parcel deliveries..
> 
> I got a box of dimmable bulbs for the Hive controlled Lamps...
> 
> Some water cleansing  tablets for the bird bottles  and baths ..
> 
> 2 more reusable washable  masks 4 ply thickness with pockets for the filters..
> 
> and these 2 pairs of water shoes that @PopsnTuff  suggested I try to stop me  slipping  in the shower..


They look fashionable enough to wear when you go out. I like those blue ones, but I can't wear shoes that are closed in anymore.


----------



## katlupe

I have gone overboard on Amazon lately. I wanted to buy a second air purifier but didn't want to spend the money till next month. Then last night on FB one of my downstairs neighbors posted one for sale for $20 and it only needed a new filter. So I bought that from her this morning and ordered the filters for it from Amazon. Both together was less than buying another brand new one.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> They look fashionable enough to wear when you go out. I like those blue ones, but I can't wear shoes that are closed in anymore.


 apparently people wear those to walk across slippery rocks by the coast, etc.. the tops are made of a kind of nylon sock-like material, and the soles have a rubber grip, extremely lightweight..almost like socks in fact


----------



## hollydolly

A box of Lutein supplements arrived today...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> A box of Lutein supplements arrived today...


Have you been taking them long? Are they for eyes?


----------



## hollydolly

I've just taken a picture of each sole for you to see how rubberised they are , and non-slip


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I've just taken a picture of each sole for you to see how rubberised they are , and non-slip


Please let us know how well they work in the shower, Holly.


----------



## PamfromTx

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, Pamela, your mention of worn out pantie elastics rang a bell with me! LOL!
> 
> Back in the day when I was a busy mom with a house full of little ones, it wasn't unheard of for me to go days... sometimes weeks, wearing old worn-out granny panties fastened with a diaper pin to keep them on (and up), until I had the time to go shopping for new ones!


LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Please let us know how well they work in the shower, Holly.


I will...I meant to wear them today in the shower, but I forgot all about them until I was already in there..


----------



## JaniceM

A blueberry PuffBar


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> Today has been a day of parcel deliveries..
> 
> I got a box of dimmable bulbs for the Hive controlled Lamps...
> 
> Some water cleansing  tablets for the bird bottles  and baths ..
> 
> 2 more reusable washable  masks 4 ply thickness with pockets for the filters..
> 
> and these 2 pairs of water shoes that @PopsnTuff  suggested I try to stop me  slipping  in the shower..


They look kinda similar to the surf/water shoes I bought recently.  
I do wear them out-  that's why I bought them.  When I started reading coronavirus can end up on shoe soles, I decided to buy something that's easy to clean.


----------



## hollydolly

@Pinky , I wore those shoes in the shower today..they're excellent. There's no slippage at all. The only thing was that I couldn't work out how my feet would get washed so I held onto the grip bar and took one off at a time to wash my feet, and surprisingly even though they were soaking wet, they went back on again easily.. ., and also when I took them off after I got out of the shower, they didn't drip everywhere, so I just hung them up on the grip bar to dry .  I highly recommend them


----------



## hollydolly

Today I got a set of 3  Trolley bags with handles...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Today I got a set of 3  Trolley bags with handles...


We have several of these. After filling them in-store, we just fit them into our portable trolley that is kept in the trunk/boot of the car. We just stack them when we get home, and, away we go!


----------



## MarciKS

Barber clippers & a 2" guide comb for it. Also purchased some masks with filters & respirators on them with adjustable ear elastic.


----------



## Butterfly

I haven't bought much of anything except food for myself and my dog.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Water heater!!!!


----------



## peppermint

Pecos said:


> Face shields. This COVID 19 problem is getting worse and we have way too many people refusing to wear masks here in South Carolina.


I was in So. Carolina 2 weeks ago....I saw people with masks....Especially going to the store....I didn't put a mask on sitting
on my porch….


----------



## Camper6

Today I went shopping for tools.  I needed a metric wrench and I bought a set of metric size wrenches.  My car is all metric bolts and nuts.
But going through the tool outlet was like being in a candy store for me.  I bought stuff at real good prices.  I could have stayed there all day just looking.
Jigsaw blade set. BBQ Lighter. Wrecking bar. Detail Sandpaper for a sander I have.
Paint for a plastic chair.
Then went next door to Value Village.  Picked up a photo frame for the one I have that just died.
Next purchase will be a step ladder.  Need to fix a ceiling fan and it will be good for painting and cleaning.  We just got a COVID payment from the government in the mail.  A one time payment to seniors getting the old age pension.  I'm going to spend it all to stimulate the economy. That's what everyone should do.  Don't bank it is what I tell my friends.


----------



## MarciKS

Camper6 said:


> Today I went shopping for tools.  I needed a metric wrench and I bought a set of metric size wrenches.  My car is all metric bolts and nuts.
> But going through the tool outlet was like being in a candy store for me.  I bought stuff at real good prices.  I could have stayed there all day just looking.
> Jigsaw blade set. BBQ Lighter. Wrecking bar. Detail Sandpaper for a sander I have.
> Paint for a plastic chair.
> Then went next door to Value Village.  Picked up a photo frame for the one I have that just died.
> Next purchase will be a step ladder.  Need to fix a ceiling fan and it will be good for painting and cleaning.  We just got a COVID payment from the government in the mail.  A one time payment to seniors getting the old age pension.  I'm going to spend it all to stimulate the economy. That's what everyone should do.  Don't bank it is what I tell my friends.


I now possess a regular & a metric lug wrench I don't even change tires anymore.


----------



## Ken N Tx

MarciKS said:


> I now possess a regular & a metric lug wrench I don't even change tires anymore.


A friends wife bought 4 15 inch chrome wheels at a garage sale, none of their vehicles have 15 inch!! A deal is a deal!!


----------



## Camper6

Ken N Tx said:


> A friends wife bought 4 15 inch chrome wheels at a garage sale, none of their vehicles have 15 inch!! A deal is a deal!!


Yes that is a bummer. Should be easy to sell.


----------



## MarciKS

Well these were tools I accumulated over several years with different vehicles. Now I don't need them because I couldn't change a flat if I had to.


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


> apparently people wear those to walk across slippery rocks by the coast, etc.. the tops are made of a kind of nylon sock-like material, and the soles have a rubber grip, extremely lightweight..almost like socks in fact



Water shoes are great for walking a dog in rainy weather when sidewalks are slick!  ... and I think they are very comfortable  for any outdoor activity.  The grip is wonderful.


----------



## hollydolly

yes, I tried them in the shower today @Bonnie, you're so right, excellent grip  ..see my update post 640 ☺


----------



## Ken N Tx

Oil for the tractors...


----------



## LindaB

I'm a huge online buyer except for clothes and shoes!  I shop mostly at Amazon but also have some favorite sites for things like cosmetics and hair products. I get almost all of my books on Amazon or from ABE books which sell used and out-of-print books at very reasonable prices with low shipping costs or sometimes no shipping costs.


----------



## Rosemarie

I bought a storage unit from Home Bargains. I saw it on-line and, as they have a shop just a short distance away, thought I'd go and have a look at it first. I was very surprised at how light it was and was actually able to carry it home with me. I've now got all my embroidery equipment all in one place, instead of being scattered.


----------



## LindaB




----------



## moviequeen1

A week ago with my friend,Mary  we went to Kohl's
I bought new bed sheets, pair of New Balance walking shoes,new crossbody purse


----------



## hollydolly

New hardback book...


----------



## hollydolly

Today  I bought a new  blue tweed hacking jacket ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( no tie  )....

 a lemon and white  check shirt...  a  cream coloured floral print smock style blouse. .. and 2  shirts for hubs..  all from  real stores for the first time since the beginning of the year. 

Also bought some hardware items.. to stock up for potential second wave of the virus, which tbh looks imminent to me by the amount of people I saw today without masks..  shocking actually.. I would say the ratio was like 30 to 1 _against _wearing a mask..


----------



## Butterfly

hollydolly said:


> Today  I bought a new  blue tweed hacking jacket ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( no tie  )....
> 
> a lemon and white  check shirt...  a  cream coloured floral print smock style blouse. .. and 2  shirts for hubs..  all from  real stores for the first time since the beginning of the year.
> 
> Also bought some hardware items.. to stock up for potential second wave of the virus, which tbh looks imminent to me by the amount of people I saw today without masks..  shocking actually.. I would say the ratio was like 30 to 1 _against _wearing a mask..



I had to look up "hacking jacket" to see what it meant.  I've never heard the term before.

Nice looking jacket, BTW.


----------



## katlupe

Printer ink from Amazon
Some new clothes
Chalk paint, clear wax, brushes and lint free rags from Amazon too.


----------



## Pappy

Let me tell you how desperate I am to go shopping. 
You all ain’t going to believe this, but I ordered, from Amazon, a package of three plastic lottery scratch tools. Got sick of using a plain old coin and went high tech. I have yet to try them, but later today I’ll go buy a couple tickets.


----------



## hollydolly

*New Knee support .... for my bad knee..*


----------



## Gardenlover

A nickle bag????


----------



## Judycat

Sway bar end links for my car. When you are driving down an uneven road, and your car is making a noise that sounds like your suspension is coming apart, the end links may be the problem.


----------



## win231

A bamboo cutting board.


----------



## hollydolly

*A Thermal  backed window blind  for the kitchen*


----------



## Ferocious

*What have you bought recently?*

*A gold plated shillelagh for clonking posh 'Raffles-Type' burglars on the napper. *


----------



## Furryanimal

Masks...


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Masks...


 how many do you have now ?.... I have  a Box of 50 disposable... 2 packets of 10 disposable... and 10 cloth masks of various types and colours


----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


> how many do you have now ?.... I have  a Box of 50 disposable... 2 packets of 10 disposable... and 10 cloth masks of various types and colours


*That's probably why the hospitals were short, Holly.*


----------



## hollydolly

Ferocious said:


> *That's probably why the hospitals were short, Holly.*


errrm... the hospitals don't use these types of masks


----------



## Ruthanne

melatonin, spray millet


----------



## Pappy

Ruthanne said:


> melatonin, spray millet



Had to look up spray millet. Thought it was something you cook with. Like Pam. It’s for the birds...dummy.


----------



## JaniceM

Pappy said:


> Had to look up spray millet. Thought it was something you cook with. Like Pam. It’s for the birds...dummy.


I'd thought it was a hair-care product.. but didn't want to ask


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> how many do you have now ?.... I have  a Box of 50 disposable... 2 packets of 10 disposable... and 10 cloth masks of various types and colours


Actually just the one...the others haven’t arrived yet.And I am not buying anymore.If they want us to keep replacing them we should be supplied with them free gratis.


----------



## Lakeland living

Stuff to make dog food. Pork, sweet potatoes, carrots , broccoli plus a few items. 
They love it , takes bit of time  but worth it.


----------



## Pecos

Lakeland living said:


> Stuff to make dog food. Pork, sweet potatoes, carrots , broccoli plus a few items.
> They love it , takes bit of time  but worth it.


My wife makes our dog food and they do quite well on it. But like you said, it does take some time.


----------



## Lakeland living

Pecos said:


> My wife makes our dog food and they do quite well on it. But like you said, it does take some time.


Tastes good too, maybe a little bland....lol yes I tasted it.


----------



## JaniceM

From Amazon:  2 canisters of coffee, a 32-pack of YooHoo, and an 8-pack of Dinty Moore Beef Stew.  Not a huge fan of stew, but wanted something different.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> From Amazon:  2 canisters of coffee, a 32-pack of YooHoo, and an 8-pack of Dinty Moore Beef Stew.  Not a huge fan of stew, but wanted something different.


 what pray tell ms Janice, is YooHoo ?


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought 2 large tubs of Emulsion paint  , a rubber bristled broom ,  some anti-bacterial/virus  wipes.. a new tea mug... and lots of bits and pieces in the hardware shops


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> what pray tell ms Janice, is YooHoo ?


A chocolate drink.  My son loved it and whenever we would visit my mother she always made sure to buy YooHoo, in a can or bottle for him as well as Entemann's chocolate chip soft cookies.  He still eats the cookies, but doesn't drink the YooHoo.


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> what pray tell ms Janice, is YooHoo ?


A type of chocolate milk, but made with lowfat milk and water.  
The good thing about it is it's shelf-stable.


----------



## JaniceM

Pepper said:


> A chocolate drink.  My son loved it and whenever we would visit my mother she always made sure to buy YooHoo, in a can or bottle for him as well as Entemann's chocolate chip soft cookies.  He still eats the cookies, but doesn't drink the YooHoo.


YooHoo and Entemann's...  we NYers do think alike, don't we?


----------



## Pepper

JaniceM said:


> YooHoo and Entemann's...  we NYers do think alike, don't we?


Didn't know you came from NY.


----------



## JaniceM

Pepper said:


> Didn't know you came from NY.


914.


----------



## Pepper

JaniceM said:


> 914.


Nice up there.  Have family in Putnam, where it meets Westchester.  Mahopac.


----------



## JaniceM

Pepper said:


> Nice up there.  Have family in Putnam, where it meets Westchester.  Mahopac.


Sure, I'm familiar with that area.
Unfortunately I'm not on either coast at the moment.


----------



## JaniceM

Made it to the grocery store..  bought a week's supply of yogurt, and also decided to try some weird new kind of popcorn I've never heard of  https://www.herrs.com/our-products/herrs/875-fire-roasted-sweet-corn-popcorn/.


----------



## JaniceM

JaniceM said:


> Made it to the grocery store..  bought a week's supply of yogurt, and also decided to try some weird new kind of popcorn I've never heard of  https://www.herrs.com/our-products/herrs/875-fire-roasted-sweet-corn-popcorn/.


Turns out this popcorn is really good!!!


----------



## JaniceM

Oh, I also bought a couple of avocados for my baked avocado/egg dish...  similar to last time, though, the store only had small avocados.  But the price was lower than last week-  last week they were around $2 each, this time 49 cents each.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Oh, I also bought a couple of avocados for my baked avocado/egg dish...  similar to last time, though, the store only had small avocados.  But the price was lower than last week-  last week they were around $2 each, *this time 49 cents each.*


Good price...that's how much they are here on average..


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've bought leather mule type slippers for hubs and some Retinol A cream  for me..  being delivered tomorrow


----------



## katlupe

I bought a bottle of Rose Petals Rosewater, Lily of the Desert Aloe Vera, Eyebrow powder & stencil and a tube of clear mascara. Should be delivered this week.


----------



## Autumn

Wireless headphones to use with my computer.  I listen to a lot of audio books, and these new headphones let me walk all over the house and still listen.  Great reception!

I also bought a new shredder because my old one broke.  And 18lbs of the one dry cat food that my Fussy Feline will eat.


----------



## debodun

I don't buy ANYTHING online. I did get some cranberry juice at Dollar General because I was having bladder pain. I don't know if the cranberry juice thing is an urban myth or not, but I had to drink a glassful every day until it was gone to get any relief.


----------



## AnnieA

A 5 Year journal for my niece in June.  It's made of beautiful leather with thick, hand sewn pages and I had it personalized for her.

Her birthday was in June and I thought she'd start from there to encompass her Sr year and four years of college.  But she decided to go back to January and fill in since this year has been so noteworthy with Covid-19.  She also told me she plans to enter a five year dual bachelor's program and then grad school.  So it looks like I'll have to gift her a new one in five years to capture the additional school years!


----------



## twinkles

i bought a brake job---i was taking my weekly joy trip and the dam  brakes went out---i inched on to the drug store and got a prescription filled and called my daughter--my sil drove it home--its in the shop now


----------



## Pecos

We bought a new Maytag washing machine our 11 year old front loader just "gave up the ghost" and at some point repairing them is just not economical. I will have a pile of wash to do by the time it gets delivered this Friday.


----------



## katlupe

I bought coffee beans, Brach's candy mix (for my candy dish), a wedge for my bed, a foam roller set (for leg stretches and exercises), a book, coconut oil (not the kind for food) and vitamin E oil, eyebrow powder and clear mascara. Yeah, I went on a shopping spree.


----------



## Treacle

I just bought a stone Bhudda for the garden and some gel Kaila kindly suggested.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a new white  Monitor Riser Stand for my new  white desk which I am having installed. The stand is about 5 inches high and wide enough to take my  32 inch Apple Monitor...


----------



## fmdog44

Bought a voice recorder yesterday because as I drive I see something like a business I will use it to remind me instead of waiting until I get stopped to write it down. Also to record things I need to do but later forget what it was. My short term memory needs help from time to time.


----------



## Pinky

fmdog44 said:


> Bought a voice recorder yesterday because as I drive I see something like a business I will use it to remind me instead of waiting until I get stopped to write it down. Also to record things I need to do but later forget what it was. My short term memory needs help from time to time.


We've had one for years .. record our grocery list and other things on it. Handy little device.


----------



## Liberty

Bought several 2" x 8", 3/4" thick recycled rubber walkways.  They are an exclusive of a garden supply company and wonderful for stopping weed growth and providing a great non slip walkway.  Have had some for years now.  They are heavy and the company had buy 3 or more and save on each, plus"free shipping over $125 so it was a good deal.


----------



## Lashann

Pinky said:


> We've had one for years .. record our grocery list and other things on it. Handy little device.


That's good to know.  That's something that I'm going to look into also as I could use certainly use help with my Grocery list, To Do list etc.


----------



## hollydolly

I've bought a lot this last week or so.. chief among those is a whole room of * office  furniture*.. which will be installed after the old office is redecorated which hubs is in the process of doing now in his last week off from work ..not sure if it'll all be ready before he returns to work but I can only hope. 

Bought  lots of paint and accessories for the decorating..  also got some very nice realistic looking  fake plants.. 

Discovered some fab wide edged picture frames in the barn which I bought ages ago and forgot about, still in their wrappings so they'll be going on the wall in the newly renovated room

Yesterday I also got a new Patio door Glass  Canopy, we've had the same one for about 25 years, so time for a change and get one a little larger..


----------



## Aunt Bea

I've been searching for a new extra firm innerspring twin mattress that is built for an adult.

I wasn't able to find anything locally at a price I was willing to pay.

So a couple of weeks ago I decided to take a chance on a compressed twin mattress in a box from Brooklyn Bedding.

It arrived yesterday and I was very fortunate that the young FedEx driver was willing to carry the 65-pound carton up the two flights of stairs to my apartment.

I let the mattress out of the box and allowed it to rest for the afternoon.

I was a little skeptical but I slept on it last night and I think it will be fine.


----------



## JustBonee

Pecos said:


> We bought a new Maytag washing machine our 11 year old front loader just "gave up the ghost" and at some point repairing them is just not economical. I will have a pile of wash to do by the time it gets delivered this Friday.



@Pecos   ..   I'm thinking about getting a new Maytag washing machine too,    as my old Maytag is getting up there in age and acting up some.
Hearing that the wait time for new appliances can be quite long now.  True?


----------



## Pecos

Bonnie said:


> @Pecos   ..   I'm thinking about getting a new Maytag washing machine too,    as my old Maytag is getting up there in age and acting up some.
> Hearing that the wait time for new appliances can be quite long now.  True?


I think it took about a week for us to get the one that my wife wanted.


----------



## oldbutgold

I recently got me and my wife one of these revive orthopedic pillows, our necks were doing us in when we were waking up. So far so good , hopefully the improvement continues and is here to stay lol


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Bought lots of paint and accessories for the decorating.. also got some very nice realistic looking fake plants..
> 
> Discovered some fab wide edged picture frames in the barn which I bought ages ago and forgot about, still in their wrappings so they'll be going on the wall in the newly renovated room



I love that you got real fake plants.  
Consider setting an ornamental watering can, near them..... but do not water!


Those frames sound nice.  Do you have some of your own wonderful, taken photo's to put in them?


----------



## J-Kat

Finally decided to ask the Dr. to write a script for a disability parking placard so I can park in the handicapped spaces a little closer to the stores.  I expected to pay the guvmint $5.00 but the nice lady said they no longer charge for them.


----------



## Aneeda72

Grass.


----------



## peramangkelder

@J-Kat I have had a Disability Permit for 25 years since multiple spinal surgeries in my early 40's
People used to look at me and think I was faking because of my age
It's worth it though because the parks are generally a bit larger and closer to where you need to go
They charge $23AUD for each permit every 5 years


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I love that you got real fake plants.
> Consider setting an ornamental watering can, near them..... but do not water!
> 
> 
> Those frames sound nice.  Do you have some of your own wonderful, taken photo's to put in them?


LOL... funny you should ask I actually do have many of my own photos and some of my own art to go into those Frames, how could you have guessed? ...the realistic looking fake plants are actually fake  plants rather than fake flowers.. of which I have some of those too...  but not going in the new office..

here's some that  I have in a tall rattan planter which sits outside my back door... ( taken in the dark just a few minutes ago)..


----------



## hollydolly

I just bought a new  leather  office chair..  it'll be delivered this afternoon (not Amazon)


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday bought on line from Etsy.com a dog bracelet which says'I  Love Woofs' will arrive next wk


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a new foot rest for under my desk. If I don't use a foot rest then my lower back hurts when I'm using the desktop..and this one is super cheap yet solidly made, best on the market IMO






 ordered it at 12 noon and it was here at 3.30pm...how's that for service ?

Also one of our biggest chain of quality  department stores has called the adminsitrators in ( sadly, one of the many stores which have hit the wall since Covid-19)... and they have a big sale on, so I bought my husband  2 linen  shirts for work  which were a third of the price they usually retail for... again, ordered direct from the store last night, delivery was first thing this morning!!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> If I don't use a foot rest then my lower back hurts when I'm using the desktop..and this one is super cheap yet solidly made, best on the market IMO



Is is slanted/inclined, with higher back 'feet' than front ones, Holly?
Or is it flat and parallel to the floor?


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Is is slanted/inclined, with higher back 'feet' than front ones, Holly?
> Or is it flat and parallel to the floor?


It's both Kaila... you can have it flat, but it's meant to be slanted, it has a little metal stand.. It slants to about 5 inches in height .


----------



## SeaBreeze

We recently bought online a Sleep Number bed, a Frigidaire microwave oven and some Wholistic Bovine Colostrum powder to help with my dog's seasonal allergy itching.


----------



## MarciKS

I've been debating purchasing a washer and dryer from Lowe's online to have delivered & installed but I'm a bit leery.


----------



## PamfromTx

Bought this piece of furniture, yesterday.


----------



## PamfromTx

Liberty said:


> Bought several 2" x 8", 3/4" thick recycled rubber walkways.  They are an exclusive of a garden supply company and wonderful for stopping weed growth and providing a great non slip walkway.  Have had some for years now.  They are heavy and the company had buy 3 or more and save on each, plus"free shipping over $125 so it was a good deal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 116475


Love this!


----------



## Mr. Ed

I purchase nearly everything online from eBay, Amazon, Google shopping and Etsy by price comparison. I also use the app Honey to get the lowest price. For eBay auctions I use a bid sniper to put in latest, highest bid.


----------



## Aneeda72

MarciKS said:


> I've been debating purchasing a washer and dryer from Lowe's online to have delivered & installed but I'm a bit leery.


We bought LG washer and dryer from Lowe’s about 8 months ago.  We’ve never had problems with LG but this set has been a real loser.  Had it 4 months, moved, and it flooded our laundry and kitchen.  Insurance has only paid 600 towards floor replacement and LG has refused to pay anything.


----------



## hellomimi

I ordered this cold treat for our family yesterday, it's called halo-halo (translated loosely, mix mix). While you can't buy love, happiness can be bought in a cup


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a new handbag insert/organiser. 

I have load of handbags, far more than I need now I'm not working outside of the home anymore..so I've decided to cut back on them even more..( I've already donated loads a few months ago).. but I felt that by having the organiser it's easier to have less handbags when I can just transfer the contents of one straight into another easily..


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aneeda72 said:


> We bought LG washer and dryer from Lowe’s about 8 months ago.  We’ve never had problems with LG but this set has been a real loser.  Had it 4 months, moved, and it flooded our laundry and kitchen.  Insurance has only paid 600 towards floor replacement and LG has refused to pay anything.


Will remember this story if ever we need another washing machine and dryer set.


----------



## Lashann

Recently I bought a suit for hubby from a family owned shop in a nearby town.   There is not a lot of choice in our area for plus sizes in men's dresswear so I was really glad to find this place.  Surprisingly there was quite a good selection and many items were on sale. 

This purchase is part of an insurance claim regarding smoke damage done to our home last year.  The dry cleaners that the insurance company used to clean our clothing lost some items believe it or not. 

The owner of the shop was also glad for the business.   They said they have been struggling for some time now and wasn't sure how much longer they would be able to stay open.   While there we also bought some other items hubby could use.


----------



## hollydolly

@Lashann...wow!! It  Beggars belief that the dry cleaners which the Insurance company recommended lost your clothing...  excellent tho' that you were able to help a struggling business ( sorry you had smoke damage to your home)


----------



## Lashann

hollydolly said:


> @Lashann...wow!! It  Beggars belief that the dry cleaners which the Insurance company recommended lost your clothing...  excellent tho' that you were able to help a struggling business ( sorry you had smoke damage to your home)



We're going to change insurers once the claim is finally settled as we haven't found our insurance company easy to work with to say the least.


----------



## win231

Aunt Marg said:


> Will remember this story if ever we need another washing machine and dryer set.



Today, the brand name on appliances doesn't mean much.  The parts come from all over the world - whatever is cheaper for the manufacturer.
But, I bought "Speed Queen" washer & dryer a few years ago.  It's a commercial brand, used in apartments, condos, laundromats, etc. Simple design, no computerized lights, motor gears are steel instead of today's plastic, 25 year warranty.


----------



## Aunt Marg

win231 said:


> Today, the brand name on appliances doesn't mean much.  The parts come from all over the world - whatever is cheaper for the manufacturer.
> But, I bought "Speed Queen" washer & dryer a few years ago.  It's a commercial brand, used in apartments, condos, laundromats, etc. Simple design, no computerized lights, motor gears are steel instead of today's plastic, 25 year warranty.


Love reviews like yours! 

Thanks for mentioning, Win.

For the Iongest time now I had a sneaking suspicion that name brands don't stand for what they once did.


----------



## Pecos

I bought a taller doggie gate for puppy Daisy.

My attempt to modify the old one to make it taller was a dismal failure.
We will see if she can jump over this one when she is put in the kitchen (jail) for being naughty.

She is our fifth Bichon and none of the others ever jumped over the gate before even at its original height. I added about five inches to its height and she still jumped over it about 45 seconds after I did it which was rather insulting to my little engineering ego.

But Lord I love this little energetic, playful. self propelled bundle of entertainment.


----------



## Ken N Tx

A gallon of paint for the front porch..


----------



## MickaC

Bought 4 yards of stones......had to buy from in town business.

Tried to buy them online......but.....i couldn't get free shipping.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> Bought 4 yards of stones......had to buy from in town business.
> 
> Tried to buy them online......but.....i couldn't get free shipping.


Micka, what are you doing with all of the stone?


----------



## MickaC

Aunt Marg said:


> Micka, what are you doing with all of the stone?


In the backyard, i killed off some grass, about, 24ft x 10ft, put the stones on top, set in 3 raised garden frames, and have some small metal wash tubs, will put them there for planting as well.
My backyard is full of buried lines......so therefore, i'm restricted, and i don't have to bother with a tiller, frames are 15 in high, easier on the back.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> In the backyard, i killed off some grass, about, 24ft x 10ft, put the stones on top, set in 3 raised garden frames, and have some small metal wash tubs, will put them there for planting as well.
> My backyard is full of buried lines......so therefore, i'm restricted, and i don't have to bother with a tiller, frames are 15 in high, easier on the back.


Oh, wow, do I ever love the sounds of that! And easy, no-fuss maintenance!


----------



## Pinky

hellomimi said:


> I ordered this cold treat for our family yesterday, it's called halo-halo (translated loosely, mix mix). While you can't buy love, happiness can be bought in a cup
> View attachment 118474


It looks like grape, my favourite flavour


----------



## Ruthanne

I bought a new pair of white tennis shoes on Amazon today and last week I got a couple of t-shirts and an new bra.


----------



## Pinky

From Amazon.ca, I'm ordering a new silent mouse. The old one suddenly stopped working, but I've had it for a long time. Also, a mouse pad and a couple of sugar-free treats.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ordered a clothes line from amazon to dry my clothes on.  Washed the towels and hung them on the dog run.  Life without a drier.


----------



## PamfromTx

Amazon is making lots of money with us!   Ordering from them beats going out in this crazy world.  We even ordered a particular mustard the other day.  Can't find it at grocery stores any longer.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm actually impressed with the high street Big Box  stores online, where we would usually buy instore. The stores have all re-opened after 3 month lockdown, but instead of buying from Amazon, we're buying from the Big stores online instead of in person , and have found them to have a faster and much better delivery service.
 For example I ordered something a few days ago at mid-day, it was here at 3.30pm...  tomorrow I'll be getting a delivery of a new freezer, they will deliver in the morning, unpack, set the freezer where I want it in the shed, then take my old freezer away!!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I'm actually impressed with the high street Big Box  stores online, where we would usually buy instore. The stores have all re-opened after 3 month lockdown, but instead of buying from Amazon, we're buying from the Big stores online instead of in person , and have found them to have a faster and much better delivery service.
> For example I ordered something a few days ago at mid-day, it was here at 3.30pm...  tomorrow I'll be getting a delivery of a new freezer, they will deliver in the morning, unpack, set the freezer where I want it in the shed, then take my old freezer away!!


I want a new freezer


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I want a new freezer


Buy one then my dear...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Buy one then my dear...


Hmm, who will pay for it?  . I got to save, save, save.  Probably by next year.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, who will pay for it?  . I got to save, save, save.  Probably by next year.


Most big stores have a 12-month pay plan with no interest if it's paid off by then.
I just bought a new Whirlpool Fridge that way.  You can pay as little as $50.00/month.  And they took off $150.00 for opening a charge account.


----------



## asp3

I went to the corner store that's 1 1/2 blocks away and bought a bag of ice yesterday.  The store was closed for a while but was reopened under new management.  I miss the old couple who used to run the store.


----------



## charry

charry said:


> my birthday present keesha , being delivered next week....





That was last years present ...lol


----------



## hollydolly

Bought a set of ladder shelves for the barn....


----------



## hollydolly

Just bought a new wasp and insect catcher.. really for the wasps, we don't get a lot of flies around here .. but the wasps can be a pest. 

Also bought a new leather keyboard/desktop mat  to match the new white and pale green  decor in the new office... ( I have a burgundy leather  one now, but the new one is green..)


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ergonomic foot rest, and we couldn't be more pleased with our purchase.

Height is manually adjustable to 3 different positions: 4.3", 5.5 ", 6.7"

Tilts 0 - 30°to support your legs at your preferred angle. It rocks back and forth which encourages leg movement therefore increasing the blood flow to your legs

Comes with a large non-skid surface (18" X 13"), free-floating platform texture made up of geometric circular bumps for enhanced stress reduction

 5 year warranty


----------



## Aneeda72

WIPES!  Yes folks found some wipes at the local chain store.  160 wipes for 9.99.  No limit so wish I could have afforded more, but as it is I am into my “emergency“ money, ugh.  (I keep extra money in my checking account in case I make a math error.). The wipes are 75% alcohol.

I bought stuff I wanted, not needed, to get the front yard finished.  While I still have to move a few plants, it is finished.  Thank heaven.  But then I needed groceries.    Never ends.  He gets paid Friday so I will get some money out of his checkbook and repay my emergency fund.

I signed up for on-line banking about two weeks ago, , makes it so much easier to keep track of my balance.  He has overdraft on his account, but I don’t have it on mine.


----------



## JustBonee

Aunt Marg said:


> Ergonomic foot rest, and we couldn't be more pleased with our purchase.
> 
> Height is manually adjustable to 3 different positions: 4.3", 5.5 ", 6.7"
> 
> Tilts 0 - 30°to support your legs at your preferred angle. It rocks back and forth which encourages leg movement therefore increasing the blood flow to your legs
> 
> Comes with a large non-skid surface (18" X 13"), free-floating platform texture made up of geometric circular bumps for enhanced stress reduction
> 
> 5 year warranty



Have the same one!    Love it!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Bonnie said:


> Have the same one!    Love it!


Oh, wow!

Bonnie, how long have you guys owned yours?

I just tried it for the first time with bare feet... oh my word, pure heaven!

Imagine, a 5 year warranty! Some vehicles don't even come with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## JustBonee

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh, wow!
> 
> Bonnie, how long have you guys owned yours?
> 
> I just tried it for the first time with bare feet... oh my word, pure heaven!



Haven't had it very long ... maybe a couple months.  ... barefoot is best.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Bonnie said:


> Haven't had it very long ... maybe a couple months.  ... barefoot is best.


So happy you replied! 

Always nice to hear from other owners when it comes to the likes of.


----------



## StarSong

My last purchases have been gifts for my daughter and her family.  This morning I ordered a set of plastic drinking glasses for poolside.  Also for our RV, though heaven only knows when we'll use that again.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> WIPES!  Yes folks found some wipes at the local chain store.  160 wipes for 9.99.  No limit so wish I could have afforded more, but as it is I am into my “emergency“ money, ugh.  (I keep extra money in my checking account in case I make a math error.). The wipes are 75% alcohol.


  Wow!! at that price I'd want to frame them not use them and bin them  ..The ones I use are £1.00 for 90  sheets...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Wow!! at that price I'd want to frame them not use them and bin them  ..The ones I use are £1.00 for 90  sheets...


Yes, but you are in England , as you know.  The name brand ones here, which you can’t get, are 20 bucks with less wipes.  I am, of course, in the price gouging USofA.    But the streets are paved with gold, so I just dig up a brick and pay through the nose for what I need.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, but you are in England , as you know. The name brand ones here, which you can’t get, are 20 bucks with less wipes. I am, of course, in the price gouging USofA.  But the streets are paved with gold, so I just dig up a brick and pay through the nose for what I need.


 sorry about that..lol... but remember I'm in eye wateringly expensive London... and we're still cheaper for cleaning stuff anyway.. c'mon over.. ..


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> sorry about that..lol... but remember I'm in eye wateringly expensive London... and we're still cheaper for cleaning stuff anyway.. c'mon over.. ..


I would love to come to England, let me pry up another brick and I’ll be right over.


----------



## Pappy

Got a new water filter for our refrigerator from Amazon.


----------



## katlupe

I ordered a new vacuum cleaner and hair color from Walmart. It is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

Just ordered some new  frosted window   film to put on plain glass doors of a set of bookshelves which will no longer be used for books .. 






..and a 6 pack of V8 juice... should all arrive tomorrow


----------



## Aunt Bea

My big purchase!


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> My big purchase!


Very handy...haven't used one of those in a long time...


----------



## StarSong

I've realized that Zooming is probably going to be a big part of my family and friend communications for the next year so this morning I moved off the $15 per month plan and took advantage of a special offer of $119 for a full year.  

Even after things free up post-Covid, I plan to continue my weekly zoom visits with faraway friends and family.


----------



## MickaC

Aunt Marg said:


> Ergonomic foot rest, and we couldn't be more pleased with our purchase.
> 
> Height is manually adjustable to 3 different positions: 4.3", 5.5 ", 6.7"
> 
> Tilts 0 - 30°to support your legs at your preferred angle. It rocks back and forth which encourages leg movement therefore increasing the blood flow to your legs
> 
> Comes with a large non-skid surface (18" X 13"), free-floating platform texture made up of geometric circular bumps for enhanced stress reduction
> 
> 5 year warranty


Where do i get one.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Where do i get one.


MickaC..you'll see I posted about buying a foot -rest ..2 weeks ago... on this thread, .....you can get it very cheaply from Amazon...
Look here ....
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-have-you-bought-recently.42032/page-29


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> Where do i get one.


Hi, Micka!

We ordered ours through Amazon.ca.

Here is the link to that will take you straight there!

https://www.amazon.ca/Adjustable-Un...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

It's been such a game changer for us, so comfortable.

Let me know if you have any problems ordering. We got ours in 3 days!


----------



## Camper6

Today I just went shopping for the heck of it at a new Marshalls store.

Some very nice men's clothes but nothing special in the way of price.

Also nice footwear.  I'm going to buy a pair of Sketchers that I saw there.

And I came home with two small nonstick loaf pans which I have been looking for forever.


----------



## MickaC

New purchase.......buying more power from Manitoba Hydro......Days getting shorter, have to have lights on, when i get up in the morning, and in evening.............CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickaC

@Aunt Marg @hollydolly    Thanks both.......i won't be getting it from Amazon, shipping is far too expensive for where i am......i know you can buy something there to compensate for shipping, but it doesn't cover shipping on everything. 
Amazon just not the greatest, for the part of the world, where i park my butt.
Will google it, see what i get. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Pecos

A new 32 inch wall mounted TV for the kitchen. The old one just died, it didn't even fuss around. It just said goodbye and went black. The evening news comes on about the same time as dinner, and we watch it for about as long as we can stand before going to a music channel. The news can bring on heartburn pretty fast these days.


----------



## Camper6

Pecos said:


> A new 32 inch wall mounted TV for the kitchen. The old one just died, it didn't even fuss around. It just said goodbye and went black. The evening news comes on about the same time as dinner, and we watch it for about as long as we can stand before going to a music channel. The news can bring on heartburn pretty fast these days.


So what do you do with the old one?  Can you recycle it or have someone pick it up.

This is the problem with modern appliances.  It's not feasible to get them repaired.


----------



## Pecos

Camper6 said:


> So what do you do with the old one?  Can you recycle it or have someone pick it up.
> 
> This is the problem with modern appliances.  It's not feasible to get them repaired.


I had it taken away by the same people who delivered the new one. We have a recycling center in our county, so that is where it went. It is quite a marvelous operation.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> @Aunt Marg @hollydolly    Thanks both.......i won't be getting it from Amazon, shipping is far too expensive for where i am......i know you can buy something there to compensate for shipping, but it doesn't cover shipping on everything.
> Amazon just not the greatest, for the part of the world, where i park my butt.
> Will google it, see what i get.
> Thanks again.


Just so you know, Micka, Amazon is offering free shipping on this item right now.


----------



## Autumn

C'est Moi said:


> Oh, where to begin.  🛍     I order tons of stuff from Amazon, so the UPS driver gets a cold bottle of water from me almost every day.   Yesterday I got a Costco order of k-cups and soft peppermints.   I've ordered a couple of handbags from the Dooney & Bourke sale; can't wait to get those.   On my way to Macy's website now to see what kind of deals they have for the 4th.



You and me both.  I buy everything online.  It makes more sense, because my vision is so poor that I can't really see what I'm looking at in stores...but with online magnification, I can pick exactly what I need.  This is especially helpful with groceries, because I've ended up with some very odd purchases at the store (brown rice instead of brown sugar, for instance).

Recently, I discovered this 'red salsa stripe' pattern that I love, I got curtains, chair pads, a floor mat...it really brightens things up.


----------



## bowmore

Between Amazon and eBay, I buy a lot of stuff on line. Kayelle wanted a beautiful LLadro figure called "Shall We Dance". I scored on eBay at $250. Other places have them at $1400 to $2200!


----------



## win231

Since I couldn't find alcohol in stores, I got a 6-pack of 16-oz bottles on Amazon.  Everyone is price gouging on things like this.
I also got a stand fan after 2 of mine died.  First time I've seen a fan with 2 blades; a small one in front of the big one.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> I had it taken away by the same people who delivered the new one. We have a recycling center in our county, so that is where it went. It is quite a marvelous operation.


we had the same a couple of weeks ago when we got a new freezer delivered. New one unwrapped by them and placed in situ, and old one taken away to the recycling centre..


----------



## Ferocious

*What have you bought recently?*

*I went into a florist's shop and told the owner that I wanted 200 bouquets of red roses delivered to 200 ladies on SF...."Oh, and while you're at it", I said, "Deliver one of those huge boxes of chocolates with every bouquet."*

*Aren't I one awful fibber.   *


----------



## Pappy

I have one of these on order. Should be a big help when I have to work in a kneeling position.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> I have one of these on order. Should be a big help when I have to work in a kneeling position.
> 
> View attachment 120861


We have one of those, we don't use the tool bag attachment it gets in the way, but you'll find it really useful either to sit on as a stool and do the higher beds and things, or to kneel on  and use the strong handles to get back up.. ..My o/h is doing some D-i-Y  on his knees  in the house as I speak and even at 60 he struggles to get up sometimes, so he's using the garden kneeler to help him get up without any problems


----------



## MickaC

Aunt Marg said:


> Just so you know, Micka, Amazon is offering free shipping on this item right now.


Thanks.


----------



## FastTrax

applecruncher said:


> I'm happy about my elevated toilet seat I bought a few weeks ago.  Makes life easier!
> 
> I'll be picking out a new shower curtain in a few days.
> 
> Funny how simple, inexpensive things can make a difference.



I bought one too. Didn't work out to well though.


----------



## Aneeda72

I bought a much needed lamp to put beside my computer.  It was 21 dollars at Lowe’s and has a paper shade so I wasn’t sure how good it would be. . It’s great!  Exactly what I need.  I put 40watt bulb in it and gives enough light to see the keyboard but doesn’t reflect on the screen.


----------



## Aneeda72

My blueray player has been broken for 6 months, bought a new one.


----------



## JustBonee

Having a problem today with computer mice!   ... my Mac wireless mouse is okay, but I just don't like it that  much  as it's hard to hold   ... and a wired one that I've been using for a long time  is acting up.  
So off to Amazon for a new one this afternoon  ....   should get it tomorrow.


----------



## RadishRose

A fall wreath for outside the kitchen window, a cool pepper mill and a large Yankee candle. Finally cashed in a gift certificate from Christmas.


----------



## Pepper

A new lithium battery for my glucose meter.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I went to market and bought a new summer hat...  a blue summer scarf, a cream coloured waste bin...and a new garden trug. 

Here's the hats...


----------



## Pappy

Just now ordered a new crock pot, blood monitor machine and new shaver for me. All broke down this week, well, I really dropped my shaver.


----------



## fmdog44

Meringue said:


> I bought a desk fan online, after the 1 day "heatwave"here.
> 
> I think I may have jumped the gun as the weather is now much cooler, and this fan is surplus to requirements now.


Use it for quick defrosting of food.


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> Today I went to market and bought a new summer hat...  a blue summer scarf, a cream coloured waste bin...and a new garden trug.
> 
> Here's the hats...


Did you go to the market on Turpin Road?


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> Did you go to the market on Turpin Road?


I've been there a few times.... never bought anything tho'....


----------



## Aneeda72

Ferocious said:


> *What have you bought recently?*
> 
> *I went into a florist's shop and told the owner that I wanted 200 bouquets of red roses delivered to 200 ladies on SF...."Oh, and while you're at it", I said, "Deliver one of those huge boxes of chocolates with every bouquet."
> 
> Aren't I one awful fibber.  *


What?  Well, then, who sent me the flowers and candy?


----------



## Ruthanne

I buy mostly online but also go out just a little bit to stores.  I bought some plastic to put on my front window now that winter will be here in no time.  Also some double sided tape to hold it up.  Also bought some snacks, dog food, a fall jacket that has not arrived yet and I'm wondering why, a new pair of winter boots at a really good price since it's early yet.


----------



## Pecos

I bought something that I should NOT have purchased: Chewy Chocolate Candy.

And shortly after opening up the package, and thoroughly enjoying a piece while I was driving home, one of my Gold Crowns came off.

Fortunately, I didn't swallow it, and fortunately I was able to get an appointment with my Dentist tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully He can just glue it back in place without any hassle.

I had not tasted any chocolate at all for at least three weeks. Somehow, this just doesn't seem quite fair. 

Oh, I also picked up some shaving supplies while I was there.


----------



## Ellen Marie

Jos Banks had suits on sale.   I bought a $1200 suit for $200 for my son for Christmas.   Don't tell him.   Also bought some gasoline and some chips to snack on.   Getting ready to order a new front door.... wowsy... they are expensive!


----------



## Pecos

Ellen Marie said:


> Jos Banks had suits on sale.   I bought a $1200 suit for $200 for my son for Christmas.   Don't tell him.   Also bought some gasoline and some chips to snack on.   Getting ready to order a new front door.... wowsy... they are expensive!


You are right about new front doors being expensive, but they really do dress up the appearance of a house. Chose wisely and you will enjoy it for a long, long time. My wife spent several weeks deciding what she wanted, and then after ordering it had to wait a couple of months longer before it was delivered. We changed the hardware at the same time and are very happy with the results. Make sure that they do the installation correctly as they can be sloppy if they can get away with it.


----------



## katlupe

Ointment for Rabbit's scratch near his eye and coffee beans.


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday I replaced my whole dinner set... from red, to a  white & mustard yellow colour. Not because of the colour or because the previous was damaged, but simply because the red plates were very deep and large and I was struggling to get other things in the dish cupbaord, so now I have much more space, and I boxed up the red dishes to donate.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Diapers.....Grand daughter is expecting..


----------



## hollydolly

Bought  6 cartons of V8.. a couple large jars of Cucumber Dill pickles for o/h .. a Hair colour for me ... all from Amazon, ordered yesterday arrived this morning... got me out of bed.

Just got back into bed and the doorbell rang again... an order for my daughter sent here for the dogs, because it was cheaper to be sent here than Spain .. which wasn't supposed to arrive until Tuesday, so that was me up and awake, and out of bed


----------



## Jules

Nothing.  I’d love to find something to buy, there’s just nothing.  I would like a new purse but have very specific wants and haven’t found it.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Nothing.  I’d love to find something to buy, there’s just nothing.  I would like a new purse but have very specific wants and haven’t found it.


have you searched everywhere online, Jules ?


----------



## Jules

Yes.  I want a backpack purse made with anti-theft materials.  And, it’s a big and, the main compartment must be against my back.  

Why they make a backpack purse that opens away from you is illogical.  You’re always taking your purse off your back to open it.  They’re also known for being a magnet for thieves.  

I have a very old purse that has the correct design, except it’s not the theft resistant type.  It’s also getting worn from use this year.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Yes.  I want a backpack purse made with anti-theft materials.  And, it’s a big and, the main compartment must be against my back.
> 
> Why they make a backpack purse that opens away from you is illogical.  You’re always taking your purse off your back to open it.  They’re also known for being a magnet for thieves.
> 
> I have a very old purse that has the correct design, except it’s not the theft resistant type.  It’s also getting worn from use this year.


Something like this perhaps ?
*https://tinyurl.com/y5x222q3

or this a little cheaper.. in more colours, and different material

https://tinyurl.com/y5cqnjqp

I know this is Amazon UK, but they may have them in the US version *


----------



## Jules

Thanks.  That’s getting closer.  You’d think that manufacturers would have thought of this years ago.  

Those are the style I’m looking for except not the anti-theft features.

This is the type, except this is an actual pack pack & too heavy.

https://int.pacsafe.com/collections/backpacks/products/venturesafe-25l-gii-anti-theft-travel-pack


----------



## win231

An easier way to keep the inside of the windshield clean.


----------



## win231

Pourover kettle with thermometer in the lid.


----------



## MickaC

Ordered a track and valance for vertical veins that i already.

Why do i have veins, but not the track and valance
Well here's the story. 

About 9 or 10 years ago, when we had new windows installed in the living room on the farm.....had ordered custom verticals.....1200.00 dollars worth.....they were high quality PVC's.
But...... they never got put up......a typical type of happening in marriage #2.

So, i thought i would use them in the house i bought in town.....but.....the big window here is lower to the floor than the one on the farm......did not order them full length......so the length of them were too short......showed half of the bottom casing here.

So am putting them in my spare bedroom/sewing room and my room........had one track and valance for the spare room.......ordered what i needed for my room.

I forgot how beautiful they are.
The color is a coppery cocoa brown, with leaf embossed design.

There's always a way to reuse if possible and save a bit.

That's my story.......and i'm sticking to it.


----------



## Pink Biz

*6 month old birthday presents online for a special little bambino I haven't even met yet...

*


----------



## Bethea

OH just came home from the store with groceries. Does that count?


----------



## Bethea

He says to tell you all he bought batteries.


----------



## hollydolly

Bethea said:


> He says to tell you all he bought batteries.


so he's all charged up and ready to go then ?


----------



## Bethea

hollydolly said:


> so he's all charged up and ready to go then ?


To the bathroom I expect.


----------



## Aunt Marg

win231 said:


> Pourover kettle with thermometer in the lid.


A thermometer in the lid to let you know... that the water has come to a boil? Or that the water has come to a boil?


----------



## PamfromTx

Some fall placemats and fall silk flowers.   Haven't been to a grocery store in weeks; just went to a Family Dollar Store last week.  Hubby has been going to the grocery store; in fact, that's where he's at right now.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ordered these two items from Amazon.   I collect ceramic, metal and wood pears.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> Pourover kettle with thermometer in the lid.


I used to use a kettle, now I just use the microwave


----------



## win231

Aunt Marg said:


> A thermometer in the lid to let you know... that the water has come to a boil? Or that the water has come to a boil?


It's an actual  thermometer with numbers and it also has a shaded area to let you know when the water reaches the ideal temperature for brewing coffee, which is 195 - 205.  That's important because when water is less than 195, much of the flavor won't be extracted.  Over 205 burns the coffee & burned coffee is bitter; that's why many people use a lot of cream & sugar - to hide the burned & bitter taste.

And  water boils at different temperature depending on how many feet below or above sea level you are.  That's why just brewing when water boils is a matter of luck.  Some coffeemakers allow you to set your sea level area & program the ideal temperature for it.

The gray section is Fahrenheit & the Blue section is Celsius.  The Red is the ideal temperature range.


----------



## Bethea

200 degrees seems to be the perfect temperature.


----------



## Aunt Marg

win231 said:


> It's an actual  thermometer with numbers and it also has a shaded area to let you know when the water reaches the ideal temperature for brewing coffee, which is 195 - 205.  That's important because when water is less than 195, much of the flavor won't be extracted.  Over 205 burns the coffee & burned coffee is bitter; that's why many people use a lot of cream & sugar - to hide the burned & bitter taste.
> 
> And  water boils at different temperature depending on how many feet below or above sea level you are.  That's why just brewing when water boils is a matter of luck.  Some coffeemakers allow you to set your sea level area & program the ideal temperature for it.
> 
> The gray section is Fahrenheit & the Blue section is Celsius.  The Red is the ideal temperature range.


My apologies, Win, I did not know it was such a science.

Now you've got my gears turning with interest.

I have an old-fashioned electric kettle, but will definitely be choosing something like this my next time around!

Appreciate you explaining things to me.


----------



## win231

Altitude - compared to Sea LevelBoiling Point _(ft)__(m)__(oF)__(oC)_-1000-305213.9101.1-750-229213.5100.8-500-152213.0100.5-250-76212.5100.300212.0100.025076211.599.7500152211.099.5750229210.599.21000305210.198.91250381209.698.61500457209.198.41750533208.698.12000610208.197.82250686207.697.62500762207.297.32750838206.797.13000914206.296.83250991205.796.535001067205.396.337501143204.896.040001219204.395.742501295203.895.545001372203.495.247501448202.994.950001524202.494.752501600202.094.455001676201.594.257501753201.093.960001829200.693.662501905200.193.465001981199.693.167502057199.292.970002134198.792.672502210198.292.475002286197.892.177502362197.391.880002438196.991.682502515196.491.385002591196.091.187502667195.590.890002743195.090.692502819194.690.395002896194.190.197502972193.789.8100003048193.289.6102503124192.889.3105003200192.389.1107503277191.988.8110003353191.488.6112503429191.088.3115003505190.588.1117503581190.187.8120003658189.787.6122503734189.287.3125003810188.887.1127503886188.386.8130003962187.986.6132504037187.486.4135004115187.086.1137504191186.685.9140004267186.185.6142504343185.785.4145004420185.385.1147504496184.884.9150004572184.484.7152504648184.084.4155004724183.584.2157504801183.183.9160004877182.783.7162504953182.283.5165005029181.883.2167505105181.483.0170005182180.982.7172505258180.582.5175005334180.182.3177505410179.782.0180005486179.281.8182505563178.881.6185005639178.481.3187505715178.081.1190005791177.680.9192505867177.180.6195005944176.780.4197506020176.380.2200006096175.979.9202506172175.579.7205006248175.179.5207506325174.779.3210006401174.279.0212506477173.878.8215006553173.478.6217506629173.078.3220006706172.678.1222506782172.277.9225006858171.877.7227506934171.477.4230007010171.077.2232507087170.677.0235007163170.276.8237507239169.876.5240007315169.476.3242507391169.076.1245007468168.675.9247507544168.275.6250007620167.875.4252507696167.475.2255007772167.075.0257507849166.674.8260007925166.274.5262508001165.874.3265008077165.474.1267508153165.073.9270008230164.673.7272508306164.273.5275008382163.873.2277508458163.473.0280008534163.172.8282508611162.772.6285008687162.372.4287508763161.972.2290008839161.572.0292508916161.171.7295008992160.771.5297509068160.471.3300009144160.071.1


----------



## win231

Aunt Marg said:


> My apologies, Win, I did not know it was such a science.
> 
> Now you've got my gears turning with interest.
> 
> I have an old-fashioned electric kettle, but will definitely be choosing something like this my next time around!
> 
> Appreciate you explaining things to me.


Also note the design of the spout.  It allows complete control over the pour speed & evenness - also very important.  A regular kettle with a large spout dumps the water over the grounds too quickly.  You want to first saturate the coffee & wait one minute to allow all the grounds to be soaked.  Then you want to pour slowly over the grounds.  It should take 4 minutes.


----------



## Aunt Marg

win231 said:


> Also note the design of the spout.  It allows complete control over the pour speed & evenness - also very important.  A regular kettle with a large spout dumps the water over the grounds too quickly.  You want to first saturate the coffee & wait one minute to allow all the grounds to be soaked.  Then you want to pour slowly over the grounds.  It should take 4 minutes.


Well put together video! Very enjoyable!

Bottom line for me, I've been preparing coffee the wrong way for a long time, and things are going to change. I'm going to price out one of those fancy thermometer kettles next time I'm out shopping.

Thanks again for all, Win!


----------



## Jules

When camping I use my manual Melitta drip.  The kettle is boiled & a little water is poured into the stainless steel coffee pot & mugs to take the chill off them.  Splash it around and drain them.  A small amount of the water is poured over the grounds to let them settle.  Never timed this part.  Slowly drip coffee over the grounds.  Takes four or five minutes to make the two mugs worth.  Seems I basically knew how to make coffee.  Been doing it this way for 25 years or more.   

Freshly ground beans would be lovely but too much noise early in the morning.  I buy a good quality brand.  One advantage of the money-saving coffee companies is that the 340 g packages get used up quickly and your coffee never gets too stale.


----------



## win231

Jules said:


> When camping I use my manual Melitta drip.  The kettle is boiled & a little water is poured into the stainless steel coffee pot & mugs to take the chill off them.  Splash it around and drain them.  A small amount of the water is poured over the grounds to let them settle.  Never timed this part.  Slowly drip coffee over the grounds.  Takes four or five minutes to make the two mugs worth.  Seems I basically knew how to make coffee.  Been doing it this way for 25 years or more.
> 
> Freshly ground beans would be lovely but too much noise early in the morning.  I buy a good quality brand.  One advantage of the money-saving coffee companies is that the 340 g packages get used up quickly and your coffee never gets too stale.


I had a Cuisinart grinder that was so loud, I'd turn it on & leave the kitchen.  No one could continue a conversation within 40 feet.  And I'm half deaf, so I know it was really noisy.
Last year, I bought a "Baratza Virtuoso."  Much more consistent grind & the noise level is tolerable.


----------



## hollydolly

Today after I'd been to the hospital to have bloods drawn in the next county ,   in TK Maxx I bought red slip-on skechers for half the price they are in the skechers store..   

I also got a new salmon pink beanie hat, and some fingerless gloves to go under my leather/calf skin  gloves in winter because I have arthritis in my hands and they're painful in winter.

Bought some other stuff.. bits and bobs here and there..and also got  some large lidded  underbed storage bins..


----------



## Aneeda72

I do not like coffee, do not drink it, and after reading these posts, too much work to make it, .  Bought some canned chunky fruit cocktail


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> I do not like coffee, do not drink it, and after reading these posts, too much work to make it, .  Bought some canned chunky fruit cocktail


HAHA.  Well, coffee is not "necessary."  A friend of mine also never drinks coffee, BUT when I visit her & her husband & make coffee for him & I, she loves to smell it.  She's the only person I know who loves the smell of coffee but doesn't drink it.


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> HAHA.  Well, coffee is not "necessary."  A friend of mine also never drinks coffee, BUT when I visit her & her husband & make coffee for him & I, she loves to smell it.  She's the only person I know who loves the smell of coffee but doesn't drink it.


I would agree, smell of it is fine, the taste-yuck.


----------



## StarSong

Ordered hubby some new headphones yesterday.  The foam is chipping off his headphone ear pieces.


----------



## Autumn

A down-alternative comforter, and I love it!  It's warm and soft and comfortable, I never buy down-filled items because of the cruelty involved in harvesting the down from the geese, so this is perfect for me.


----------



## win231

I ordered a movie - "Milk" & watched it last night.  Interesting, I never understood the motive behind his murder or the Mayor's.


----------



## katlupe

I bought a new adult coloring book, Country Flowers.


----------



## hollydolly

In the last week.. A finger pulse Oximeter, 2 masks for my o/h ..and a  pair of skechers for me in pale blue...     







 all online.. and a few days ago I went shopping for the first time in months ( except for groceries)... and bought a beanie hat, and some fingerless gloves.. for winter.. although I have plenty hats tbh... but this was really soft and a great fit ..and also a red slip on pair of skechers  from TKMaxx


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> In the last week.. A finger pulse Oximeter, 2 masks for my o/h ..and a  pair of skechers for me in pale blue...  all online.. and a few days ago I went shopping for the first time in months ( except for groceries)... and bought a beanie hat, and some fingerless gloves.. for winter.. although I have plenty hats tbh... but this was really soft and a great fit ..and also a red slip on pair of skechers  from TKMaxx


Hubs and I take our temperatures and use the Oximeter, every morning. His eye doctor told him about the oximeter .. my doctor chuckled when I told her we use it. Must ask her why.


----------



## StarSong

Why _do_ you use a pulse oximeter every morning?


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> Why _do_ you use a pulse oximeter every morning?


@StarSong If your oxygen level is low, you may be starting to become ill. Hubby thinks it's important, so, I oblige.

I'll be asking my doctor about it, on the 15th when I go in for bloodwork.


----------



## hollydolly

*Oh I forgot the 2 books I bought and downloaded to my kindle *


----------



## Pink Biz

*New landline telephone should be delivered momentarily. *


----------



## RadishRose

A blue llama squeaky toy and a chewy bone for doggie.


----------



## Knight

Pink Biz said:


> *New landline telephone should be delivered momentarily. *


Any teens at home & was the phone rotary ?




Teens not good with rotaries


----------



## Knight

Palksky 468-Cavity Mini Round Silicone Mold/Chocolate Drops.

Still finding ways to reduce sugar intake. Bought that plus  food grade cocoa butter. Had sugar free cocoa powder & pure sucralose powder. Made about 300 drops for sugar free  choc chip cookies.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought a  brushed silver satin double wall socket with 2 port  USB chargers... a 4 way gang socket also with added USB chargers.. and a new computer chair


----------



## Irwin

Today, actually these were delivered today but purchased a few days ago from Amazon, guitar strings and a big tube of Preparation H. The two items are not related.


----------



## Packerjohn

I don't shop anymore.  Just buy bread & milk at a small local store.  For months I have been keeping away from the awful city, keeping away from restaurants, keeping away from stores.  I don't even shop Amazon since I have over 40 DVDs to watch.  My problem is what am I going to do with the money in the bank since I stopped traveling, stopped shopping & cut down on almost everything?


----------



## Grrmadd

Most recently I have been ordering some craft supplies .. beading wires, chain loops, aluminum and steele rings.


----------



## hollydolly

Packerjohn said:


> I don't shop anymore.  Just buy bread & milk at a small local store.  For months I have been keeping away from the awful city, keeping away from restaurants, keeping away from stores.  I don't even shop Amazon since I have over 40 DVDs to watch. * My problem is what am I going to do with the money in the bank since I stopped traveling, stopped shopping & cut down on almost everything?*


I'm quite keen on collecting Foreign money..it's something I've taken up during the recent lockdown when there was nothing else to fill my time, so if you'd like to send it to me I'd willingly send you my banking details..  or if you wish to send in cash I'll pay the postage, not problemo...


----------



## hollydolly

A second ring doorbell, so it can be positioned further into the house so we can hear it well away from the front door 

A  pretty window Film... to cover one  of 3  floor to ceiling wardrobe  mirrors


----------



## Treacle

Air plant stands for my air plants. A bit indulgent but if I can't see growth outdoors I would like it  indoors.


----------



## Aneeda72

Packerjohn said:


> I don't shop anymore.  Just buy bread & milk at a small local store.  For months I have been keeping away from the awful city, keeping away from restaurants, keeping away from stores.  I don't even shop Amazon since I have over 40 DVDs to watch.  My problem is what am I going to do with the money in the bank since I stopped traveling, stopped shopping & cut down on almost everything?


Send it to me!  I’ll buy a new roof.  Estimates were 14000, to 17,000.  It you need me to spend more of your money just let me know.  I’d like a garage and another bedroom as well.  Oh, and my husband and I could use separate vacations.


----------



## Aneeda72

A pallet of castle rocks and two pallets of river rocks placed, of course, on our credit card.  But I am sure @Packardjohn is picking up the bill.


----------



## Packerjohn

Sorry but I have been reading a lot of books on "mimimalistic Life style. Sorry for the spelling.  It tells me to really cut back on the digital stuff & cut back on buying "Stuff".  The trouble with this lifestyle is that is costs very little to sustain it but the money keeps coming in.  Maybe when this crazy Kornie days are over, I might just fly to Australia & travel around.  I understand that it is a very expensive country to travel in.  Even the Europeans think it's very expensive.  Love to try that kangaroo steak or some kangaroo burgers.  Oh well, something will eventually come along.  It always does.


----------



## Aneeda72

Packerjohn said:


> Sorry but I have been reading a lot of books on "mimimalistic Life style. Sorry for the spelling.  It tells me to really cut back on the digital stuff & cut back on buying "Stuff".  The trouble with this lifestyle is that is costs very little to sustain it but the money keeps coming in.  Maybe when this crazy Kornie days are over, I might just fly to Australia & travel around.  I understand that it is a very expensive country to travel in.  Even the Europeans think it's very expensive.  Love to try that kangaroo steak or some kangaroo burgers.  Oh well, something will eventually come along.  It always does.


So, I guess, you are not sending me a check cause, you know, you wouldn’t be spending the money, I would.  You could have even a more minimalistic lifestyle by sending me more money.  I really want to help you out with all the money you are accumulating, I really do.


----------



## gennie

Treacle said:


> Air plant stands for my air plants. A bit indulgent but if I can't see growth outdoors I would like it View attachment 126732 indoors.


@Treacle I love those.  Are they sturdy enough to hold a staghorn fern?


----------



## Treacle

gennie said:


> @Treacle I love those.  Are they sturdy enough to hold a staghorn fern?


Not sure yet, airplant delivered today, put in luke warm water  for 4 hours as suggested. Stands delivered tomorrow. Will send a photo. I looked up staghorn ferns and I think they are not robust/heavy  enough to accommodate your plants.


----------



## Devi

Wow. I'd never even _heard_ of airplants.

Us? Bongo drum stands that arrived today. Husband very happy with them.


----------



## Jules

Some skin cream from Japan. YuskinA.  It’s hard to get.  It hasn’t been shipped yet.  I hope it’s not cancelled.


----------



## Ellen Marie

I've bought a lot of freeze dried food.   I only buy when it is a bargain.   I see it as an investment


----------



## Pappy

Just received a leaf blower I ordered from Amazon. Guess I’d better learn to read. Thought it was battery operated, it isn’t. My mistake so I’ll keep it.


----------



## Pappy

Jules said:


> Some skin cream from Japan. YuskinA.  It’s hard to get.  It hasn’t been shipped yet.  I hope it’s not cancelled.



Jules....I just checked Amazon. They have it if it’s the type you want.


----------



## win231

Pappy said:


> Just received a leaf blower I ordered from Amazon. Guess I’d better learn to read. Thought it was battery operated, it isn’t. My mistake so I’ll keep it.


I would return it.  I found a brand of rechargeable-battery-powered garden equipment that's almost too good to be true (but it is).
"EGO."  MORE power than gas or electric.  I have their leaf blower, string trimmer & hedge trimmer.  They also make a great lawn mower - also more powerful than gas.


----------



## Kaila

Ellen Marie said:


> I've bought a lot of freeze dried food



I wonder what sorts of foods are available freeze-dried?
It seems like an excellent storage method.


----------



## Ellen Marie

Kaila said:


> I wonder what sorts of foods are available freeze-dried?
> It seems like an excellent storage method.


It can be pricey.....one must shop around for good values....but, you can buy just about anything freeze dried.....  I started a new food storage program this year....meals in a jar....vacuum sealed.


----------



## Kaila

I love that idea, @Ellen Marie 

I'm glad I asked!  Thank you for responding.


----------



## MickaC

I think i'm all shopped out.
Don't seem to want anything.........WOW......that's out of character for me.
Have a good chunk of Walmart Rewards......nothing of interest right now.


----------



## Kaila

@MickaC 
Let us know how long that lasts!


----------



## MickaC

Kaila said:


> @MickaC
> Let us know how long that lasts!


----------



## RadishRose

Packerjohn said:


> I don't shop anymore.  Just buy bread & milk at a small local store.  For months I have been keeping away from the awful city, keeping away from restaurants, keeping away from stores.  I don't even shop Amazon since I have over 40 DVDs to watch.  My problem is what am I going to do with the money in the bank since I stopped traveling, stopped shopping & cut down on almost everything?


Maybe send me a new dishwasher? Mine broke down, finally.


----------



## Jules

Pappy said:


> Jules....I just checked Amazon. They have it if it’s the type you want.


Part of the issue is that I’m in Canada.  They seemed to have slowed down anything from Japan. It’s ordered so I’ll keep waiting.  It should be here by the end of November.

Editing.  When I ordered from a different supplier earlier this year, he sent a personal note that said Japan to Canada was the delay because of Covid restrictions.  It was the Japanese side that was the slowdown. He was so pleasant, but now he has quit as a seller on Amazon Canada.


----------



## hollydolly

I had a second Google Home Nest delivered today...


----------



## AnnieA

Savoy cabbage plants (for my dad) and broccoli for me.  Unfortunately my broccoli seedlings I planted several months ago didn't do so well.  But it was my first year to try them for a fall garden so I learned from it.

A picnic basket for my niece's graduation gift.  I'll probably give it to her in March instead of May at graduation so she can enjoy it early.  I got a basic one without accessories as a graduation gift and it has been my favorite gift through the years.


----------



## PamfromTx

I haven't been out for a couple of weeks and have not ordered anything on-line.  I'm bored to tears being at home.   Usually by this time, I am doing the Christmas shopping for the little ones in the family.   I guess I will order from Amazon and have it delivered to those two little ones.  I miss them so much.

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Jules

Cat Crap.  

That’s right, you didn’t read it wrong.  LOL.  I thought I was misreading it on the shelf.

It’s a spray on product to prevent your glasses from fogging when wearing a mask.  

The story behind the name 
*Cat Crap* was *named* for the Caterpillar equipment used to haul skiers and boarders up to the tops of mountains that have no lifts.” “These are some of the hard-core slopes, for some of the hard core snow bums.


----------



## katlupe

Replenished 2 of my supplements yesterday from Amazon.


----------



## Treacle

gennie said:


> @Treacle I love those.  Are they sturdy enough to hold a staghorn fern?


Got stands and they accommodate air plants but I feel the stands  would not be sturdy enough for anything heavier @gennie. On Amazon I put in stands for ferns and there might be something 'different' there that may or may not be of interest to you. There are some interesting geometric shapes and a few glass holders. ☺


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet

I stopped Amazon Prime last year. There were three separate occasions that they wouldn't honor a price because it was 'posted in error', after shipping me the wrong item or simply not shipping. I told them I was going to pay them $120 a year for the privilege of getting screwed repeatedly. I still buy a few things there, you just have to wait a few days longer for shipping. 

I recently bought running boards, an under seat storage unit, and mud flaps for my new truck, all of which were available for less $ directly from the manufacturer's respective websites, all with free shipping, and all arrived in a few days. If you don't mind doing some online shopping you can do pretty well. I try and buy locally, but only if it makes sense for me and my wallet.


----------



## gennie

Treacle said:


> Got stands and they accommodate air plants but I feel the stands  would not be sturdy enough for anything heavier @gennie. On Amazon I put in stands for ferns and there might be something 'different' there that may or may not be of interest to you. There are some interesting geometric shapes and a few glass holders. ☺


Thanks.  I hope you like your new stands and air plants are happy in their new homes.


----------



## Camper6

Got a new tablet at Walmart.  RCA 7 inch.  
On sale at 50 dollars.  Regular 79.
It's really good except that the battery has to be charged regularly.
I have it hooked to a wireless Bluetooth speaker and I play all kinds of music.
I like Crossword puzzles.  This one has a dandy that you can play offline.  So it's portable and I take it on the bus.


----------



## macgeek

I still prefer ebay over amazon.


----------



## StarSong

Made a thrilling online purchase at Walmart.com.  New hoses and weights for the pool's creepy crawly vacuum system.  Pretty glamorous shopping going on here these days.   (On another thread I mentioned falling in the pool a few days ago - I lost my balance while trying to sort out the vacuum system.  Fortunately the pool was warm.)


----------



## Aneeda72

I am buying take out lunch everyday as a “reward”for all the work husband is doing in the yard.  His choice, whatever he wants.  Probably why he is staying in such a good mood.  He will work for food, especially for food I don’t make.


----------



## Treacle

Aneeda72 said:


> I am buying take out lunch everyday as a “reward”for all the work husband is doing in the yard.  His choice, whatever he wants.  Probably why he is staying in such a good mood.  He will work for food, especially for food I don’t make.


Really hope it will be a long  happy period for you @Aneeda72  Maybe take a cookery lesson !!!!!


----------



## Ferocious

*What have you bought recently?*
*The braces we buy nowadays are rubbish, perhaps one of these will keep my trousers up. *


----------



## Treacle

Ferocious said:


> *What have you bought recently?*
> *The braces we buy nowadays are rubbish, perhaps one of these will keep my trousers up. *
> 
> View attachment 127145
> [/QUOTE
> @Ferocious Did Charlie Chaplain (The Tramp) hold his trousers up with string? - Just a thought. Where there's a will there's a way and it would be less expensive!!!!
> 
> On a serious note have to agree but I would say that the quality of most goods nowadays are not up to scratch. Had a cooker for over 30 years, worked a treat and then one day it gave up. Bought a new cooker,  oven went in 2 years. On the bright side the hot plates and grill are still working so just got a portable oven for the time being.


----------



## StarSong

Went to Costco this morning to pick up some groceries for DD's family and DH & me, but also indulged in a pair of new winter fake-fur lined boots.  
I blame @hollydolly's shoe-a-holic influence.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Went to Costco this morning to pick up some groceries for DD's family and DH & me, but also indulged in a pair of new winter fake-fur lined boots.
> I blame @hollydolly's shoe-a-holic influence.


who?..Moi ?


----------



## Granny B.

I fell in love with the Himalayan salt crystal lamps the first time I saw one.  They were on sale at a local store and I couldn't resist any longer.  I love it and want to get some more.


----------



## hollydolly

*Today I had a delivery of a new oak chest of drawers which I ordered for the dressing room

..and also a new pair of jeans which I ordered from my favourite store which has just called the administrators in... *


----------



## StarSong

@hollydolly, What do you mean by your favorite store having had the administrators called in?  That turn of phrase is unfamiliar to me.


----------



## katlupe

I bought supplements and more gel pens from Amazon. Out for delivery right now.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly, What do you mean by your favorite store having had the administrators called in?  That turn of phrase is unfamiliar to me.


my favourite store is going into administration meaning that a licensed insolvency practitioner has been called in, effectively to close the store down usually, if it cant be saved...and it usually can't

We have lost dozens of stores in the last 6 months due to the pandemic lockdown


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> my favourite store is going into administration meaning that a licensed insolvency practitioner has been called in, effectively to close the store down usually, if it cant be saved...and it usually can't
> 
> We have lost dozens of stores in the last 6 months due to the pandemic lockdown


The same has been happening here. It's very sad to see. I should be getting a delivery today of a coat and jacket from one such store.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> The same has been happening here. It's very sad to see. I should be getting a delivery today of a coat and jacket from one such store.


It's a worry Pinks I agree. Eventually it will mean online shopping only.


----------



## charry

Had a delivery of hats yesterday , and waiting on some gilet/waistcoats (fleece) ..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> my favourite store is going into administration meaning that a licensed insolvency practitioner has been called in, effectively to close the store down usually, if it cant be saved...and it usually can't
> 
> We have lost dozens of stores in the last 6 months due to the pandemic lockdown


Thanks for the explanation.  We call that "going into bankruptcy."  As you said, most times when a store has reached that tipping point it can't be saved.  I'm sorry about the likely loss of your favorite store.  

No deliveries today, but DH & I are shopping for a new family room set up. New TV (a much smarter one), entertainment center, recliners and a new couch. Not sure how long it will take us to find and organize all that.


----------



## moviequeen1

When I was at Walgreens yesterday was surprised to find disenfectant wipes containers on the shelves considering there is a shortage around the country.They aren't Clorox but next best thing. I bought one because the other container I bought 4 months ago is almost empty


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Thanks for the explanation.*  We call that "going into bankruptcy."*  As you said, most times when a store has reached that tipping point it can't be saved.  I'm sorry about the likely loss of your favorite store.


 we only call it ''bankruptcy'' when it actually happens...  and the store isn't trading anymore.


----------



## hollydolly

moviequeen1 said:


> When I was at Walgreens yesterday was surprised to find disenfectant wipes containers on the shelves considering there is a shortage around the country.They aren't Clorox but next best thing. I bought one because the other container I bought 4 months ago is almost empty


we have no shortage of disinfectant wipes here... thank goodness , but I must admit, just in case we get into one I stocked up with 10 packets of 200 over several weeks


----------



## Ruthanne

I bought a package of 100 disposable masks and like these ones as they don't make my face itch and they lay on my face unlike the last disposable ones I got.  Also got some mask filters for my cloth masks.

Bought a car vacuum, dog foot and treats for the bow wow.


----------



## Butterfly

I ordered a new little space heater for the little bedroom I have my computer and desk in.  My feet always get cold under the desk and my old space heater finally died.  Almost as glamorous as StarSong's recent purchases.


----------



## Jules

On Amazon Prime days, I ordered magnetic measuring spoons.  Also Whoosh for cleaning the tech screens.  New shoes & boots from the Bay.  If they don’t fit, it’s easy to return them.  The Bay has been a great department store that I fear won’t recoup from Covid pains.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ordered some healthy snacks from Amazon this morning.


----------



## Robert59

Instead of buying I sold my 2014 Nissan Van.


----------



## katlupe

I ordered more coffee beans yesterday from Amazon. I recently received a message from company's Facebook page offering me 10% off if I ordered from their website. Still cheaper on Amazon since I get free shipping.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Robert59 said:


> Instead of buying I sold my 2014 Nissan Van.
> 
> View attachment 128498


Wow! I've never seen a Nissan van before.

Did you replace it with something new/different, Robert?


----------



## Pappy

Another exciting day in the Pappy household. My NB walking shoes, I ordered from Amazon, came yesterday. Also, my Pradaxa from the VA came too. Just to much excitement for this old guy.


----------



## hollydolly

I got woken up this morning by a delivery that wasn't supposed to come until tomorrow.. what's the point of stating a specific day for delivery with Prime if they don't stick to it?...anyway we've now got an electric over blanket a day early..


----------



## StarSong

Butterfly said:


> I ordered a new little space heater for the little bedroom I have my computer and desk in.  My feet always get cold under the desk and my old space heater finally died.  Almost as glamorous as StarSong's recent purchases.


I love my little space heater - it's perfect for early winter mornings when I'm on my computer.  

I'm not at all excited about shopping for the furniture and TV set. My hubby is the driving force behind this. The only kind of shopping I've ever enjoyed is food shopping, jewelry shopping (), and a wander through Costco. 

The rest either bores me to tears or is an outright chore.


----------



## Camper6

Cold weather and winter on it's way.

I bought a pair of fleece lined pants and gave them a try.

They are going to make walking when the wind and snow comes a lot more comfortable.

I also bought socks.


----------



## Robert59

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow! I've never seen a Nissan van before.
> 
> Did you replace it with something new/different, Robert?


Not yet. I'm looking at a Honda Fit or Toyota Yaris cars.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Robert59 said:


> Not yet. I'm looking at a Honda Fit or Toyota Yaris cars.


Love the sounds of that!

I know my husband loves his Toyota!


----------



## StarSong

Robert59 said:


> Not yet. I'm looking at a Honda Fit or Toyota Yaris cars.


My son bought a used Honda Fit about six years ago - it's probably 10 years old now.  It's been extremely reliable and he loves it!


----------



## Aunt Marg

StarSong said:


> My son bought a used Honda Fit about six years ago - it's probably 10 years old now.  It's been extremely reliable and he loves it!


I think when it comes to imports, you simply cannot go wrong.


----------



## Robert59

Aunt Marg said:


> Love the sounds of that!
> 
> I know my husband loves his Toyota!


Been watching Youtube video's about car buying. One video I've been watching is made by this guy named Scotty Kilmer.


----------



## tbeltrans

We took our cars in for their routine maintenance before winter.  While waiting, I always wander around the Toyota showroom to look at the new cars.  I liked the RAV4, and my wife liked the Avalon.  However, looking at the prices, we knew our current cars, though 20 years old, are perfectly fine.  The irony to me is that the reason we have the funds to buy the cars outright that we looked at, is because we haven't bought those cars.  Since we never borrow money to buy cars, we buy used and drive them until they fall apart.  Also, instead of paying the bank or whoever people borrow from these days, we pay ourselves and when we have the money, we can buy a car if we need to.  I learned that from a friend a long time ago.

So I suppose to answer the OP, we didn't buy anything, but we enjoyed looking. 

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg

tbeltrans said:


> We took our cars in for their routine maintenance before winter.  While waiting, I always wander around the Toyota showroom to look at the new cars.  I liked the RAV4, and my wife liked the Avalon.  However, looking at the prices, we knew our current cars, though 20 years old, are perfectly fine.  The irony to me is that the reason we have the funds to buy the cars outright that we looked at, is because we haven't bought those cars.  Since we never borrow money to buy cars, *we buy used and drive them until they fall apart.*  Also, instead of paying the bank or whoever people borrow from these days, we pay ourselves and when we have the money, we can buy a car if we need to.  I learned that from a friend a long time ago.
> 
> So I suppose to answer the OP, we didn't buy anything, but we enjoyed looking.
> 
> Tony


That's what we do with our vehicles, we drive 'em into the ground... until they drop... until they die.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Marg said:


> I think when it comes to imports, you simply cannot go wrong.


Some imports.  My DIL has a Hyundai and it's a piece of garbage.


----------



## Aunt Marg

StarSong said:


> Some imports.  My DIL has a Hyundai and it's a piece of garbage.


Good to know.

I recall back in the 80's, how terrible the quality was, so I guess some things never change.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Marg said:


> That's what we do with our vehicles, we drive 'em into the ground... until they drop... until they die.


Us, too. In February we replaced my beloved 2001 Infiniti SUV because the gas mileage was simply dreadful and it was on the edge of needing mechanical work.  

I got a two year old low-mileage Toyota RAV4 hybrid that gets 2-1/2 times the gas mileage, has updated safety features and is a dream to drive.


----------



## hollydolly

My 3 weekly bulk grocery shopping today......and a new dog bed.. dog toys and a dog mat for the boot of the car.. for my grandfurkids

..also had 6 deliveries of various items today.. including Vitamins.. and a leather specs case..

This type I love these, made from Goats leather. Got 2 spaces for specs.. so I keep either my reader and my sunglasses or distance specs  in there..but also it has a little side pocket too where I keep random change or batteries for my camera..

It can be hooked on your belt or bag so it's a really handy thing...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I got woken up this morning by a delivery that wasn't supposed to come until tomorrow.. what's the point of stating a specific day for delivery with Prime if they don't stick to it?...anyway we've now got an electric over blanket a day early..


I bought an electric blanket at Costco a month ago and returned it because it did not heat up.  The clerk said a lot of them were being returned for the same reason.  They are supposed to get really warm, aren’t they?  I’ve never had one before and I don’t have one now .


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I bought an electric blanket at Costco a month ago and returned it because it did not heat up.  The clerk said a lot of them were being returned for the same reason.  They are supposed to get really warm, aren’t they?  I’ve never had one before and I don’t have one now .


well I've never had one before either and this one on setting 8 gets warm enough that if I had a cat it would jump off I think... but it doesn't get so warm that you could burn yourself... it's supposed to be just an even heat but not hot


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> well I've never had one before either and this one on setting 8 gets warm enough that if I had a cat it would jump off I think... but it doesn't get so warm that you could burn yourself... it's supposed to be just an even heat but not hot


Over the course of a night I pull the covers up and kick them off numerous times.  Electric blankets aren't a good option for people like m.


----------



## Pinky

I bought a ton of _*Xmas gifts*_ from Amazon .. yes, believe it or not. Thought I'd start early, and glad I did, as some things won't be here until November 9th. 

Because so many are shopping online, I want everything before the big rush.


----------



## Irwin

An LED light fixture for my office.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Over the course of a night I pull the covers up and kick them off numerous times.  Electric blankets aren't a good option for people like m.


same here.. one of the reasons o/h and I don't sleep in the same bed


----------



## Aunt Bea

A new toilet seat from the folks at Home Depot.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I got a Clootie dumpling,  sent by special delivery from Scotland ..yuuummmy... not had one of those in about 10 years https://www.thespruceeats.com/traditional-clootie-dumpling-recipe-435684

2 new canvas stretch belts for hubs ...

...and a Faux Mink Fur throw in Gold...  as a  gift for my daughter for the pooches


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> A new toilet seat from the folks at Home Depot.


Very glamorous!


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Today I got a Clootie dumpling,  sent by special delivery from Scotland ..yuuummmy... not had one of those in about 10 years https://www.thespruceeats.com/traditional-clootie-dumpling-recipe-435684


Aaah, it looks delicious, and I like that it has oatmeal in it. The Scots seem to like oatmeal. 

OT: Love my late MIL's oatmeal dressing that she stuffed the turkey with.


----------



## Jules

A large size Whoosh for cleaning computer screens.  Magnetic measuring spoons.  Never wanted these until I saw them on special on Prime Day.  A case for my soon-to-be-here iPhone 12.  My old iphone works fine but is at the end of being able to be updated.  Boots ordered online and now I have to go to the store and ask for a price match as they’ve gone done before the even arrived.  It’s time to stay off Amazon and out of stores.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Aaah, it looks delicious, and I like that it has oatmeal in it. The Scots seem to like oatmeal.
> 
> OT: Love my late MIL's oatmeal dressing that she stuffed the turkey with.


you can't actually taste the oatmeal in it tbh. It's dense, fruity slightly bitter and sweet dumpling which can be served as a desert instead of chritmas pudding.. or it can be sliced and fried for breakfast


----------



## RadishRose

3 pairs of pajamas online from Macy's.


----------



## Pinky

@hollydolly  - Sliced and fried .. that would be great to try!


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> 3 pairs of pajamas online from Macy's.


I was just looking at pyjamas online to buy for my daughter.. she only wears jama bottoms, and a vest top.. but she's only a tiny size..like a 4.. so I probably would end up with the wrong thing..


----------



## tbeltrans

I just received delivery of a portable cassette recorder (remember those?) that has the additional ability to record from tape to USB flash drive as MP3 files.  I have several sets of guitar lessons on cassette tape.  Though I can connect any portable cassette to my laptop's audio input and record a tape via Audacity or any other audio recording software, it is much easier to just start a tape and let it play on this recorder while I do other things.

Tony


----------



## Butterfly

Aunt Bea said:


> A new toilet seat from the folks at Home Depot.



I think that takes the cake for the most glamorous recent purchase!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Butterfly said:


> I think that takes the cake for the most glamorous recent purchase!


Simple pleasures are the best!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last Sunday I did make a more glamorous purchase at the local flea market.

I found two Stickley side chairs and a matching armchair from the Cherry Valley Collection.

I gave them a good polish and now the two side chairs are in my tiny kitchen.  The armchair is in my living room.








Eventually, when I move to a smaller one-bedroom/studio apartment the chairs and my little 29" Harden handkerchief table, similar to this one, will be all I should need for dining/entertaining.



Think small travel light!


----------



## Pink Biz

*I like those Stickley chairs, @Aunt Bea. Nice find!*


----------



## win231

Aunt Bea said:


> A new toilet seat from the folks at Home Depot.


Does it have the slow-closing feature?


----------



## Ruthanne

Snacks

Allergy med.

Dog treats

Food


----------



## Pappy

A package of ice bags I bought from Amazon. There’s a small, medium and large. We needed something to have in case of a bump or bruise to apply cold. We are now all set for anything..God, I lead an exciting life.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Decorations for my MIL's 100 birthday!!


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Over the course of a night I pull the covers up and kick them off numerous times.  Electric blankets aren't a good option for people like m.


I want one for my chair in the living room, to keep warm, not for my bed.


----------



## Aneeda72

We are going grocery shopping today.  Out of everything and need some canned food in case of heavy snow and if people start hoarding again.  My freezer is turned off, empty and will only be filled if hoarding starts.  There are only two of us after all.

I recently bought two more pairs of sketcher shoes.  I bought one pair a couple months ago and that pair was the first pair ever that did not cause extreme pain in my arthritic foot.  Course they are not for the snow, but when it snows I stay in as much as possible.

I now own more shoes than I have ever owned in my entire life .


----------



## MickaC

Used my Walmart Rewards.........got a Cuisinart Mixmaster, 5.5 litre........first really good one i've ever got.......looking forward to using it for bread and cookie dough.
Have a smaller one i've been using for over 25 years.......still works good but was never heavy enough for stiffer doughs.

A couple of Saturdays ago......there was a gal filling her vehicle up with Amazon parcels......for some Amazon shopping is good......but not for me, don't shop enough to make it pay.


----------



## Ruthanne

Cough syrup

Stickers for my keyboard

Shampoo

Conditioner. 

Gorrila tape

Dog poop bags


----------



## peramangkelder

My 6 year old vacuum cleaner died a week ago while I was vacuuming the house wouldn't you know
I was almost finished when 'cough cough splutter' and phew what a stink then no sound at all
So there was nothing for it but to buy another one and Huz suggested a bagless vacuum cleaner was the way to go
I found several online and dear Huz went to pick up our Click & Collect' for my new vacuum cleaner
I took it for a test run when it arrived and I was surprised at how small it was....but it sure packed a punch
I got so much dust/fluff/dog hair/my hair off what I thought was reasonably clean carpet and tiles
I used it this morning right through the house and I was flabbergasted at all the  that it picked up
What is it they say "A new broom sweeps clean' must also apply to new vacuum cleaners too


----------



## RadishRose

This evening my grandson took me grocery shopping. I got a lot; really a stock-up.
My freezer is full and I have extra of the few canned goods I use.

He got his own things too. I really love to go with him; he's so helpful with bagging and bringing everything in.


----------



## Knight

StarSong said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  We call that "going into bankruptcy."  As you said, most times when a store has reached that tipping point it can't be saved.  I'm sorry about the likely loss of your favorite store.
> 
> No deliveries today, but DH & I are shopping for a new family room set up. New TV (a much smarter one), entertainment center, recliners and a new couch. Not sure how long it will take us to find and organize all that.


Be aware that if you decide on a smart TV that is large screen like 86" there is at least a 12ft.  distance needed between you & the screen. Also a Dolby surround sound with sound bar under the screen works really great. Check to see if the smart TV you are interested in has a magic controller.


----------



## fmdog44

6 cans of jalapenos, a battery tester and an extension cord with a kill switch so i don't have to reach to turn off a certain lamp all online.


----------



## hollydolly

2 new Large red patterned rugs.... and a chocolate faux Fur Throw....


----------



## Ken N Tx

Groceries


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> 2 new Large red patterned rugs.... and a chocolate faux Fur Throw....


Oh, misread, was thinking candy bar.  I really need to eat breakfast.


----------



## StarSong

Knight said:


> Be aware that if you decide on a smart TV that is large screen like 86" there is at least a 12ft.  distance needed between you & the screen. Also a Dolby surround sound with sound bar under the screen works really great. Check to see if the smart TV you are interested in has a magic controller.


The one we're looking at does have a magic controller, but I have no idea what's magical about it.  Can you please explain what it means?


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> I bought an electric blanket at Costco a month ago and returned it because it did not heat up.  The clerk said a lot of them were being returned for the same reason.  They are supposed to get really warm, aren’t they?  I’ve never had one before and I don’t have one now .


I haven't had one in a number of years, but I had them in the past. And yes, they will get real hot. Maybe they make them now so they don't get that hot because if something is on top of it, it could cause a fire I think.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> Used my Walmart Rewards.........got a Cuisinart Mixmaster, 5.5 litre........first really good one i've ever got.......looking forward to using it for bread and cookie dough.
> Have a smaller one i've been using for over 25 years.......still works good but was never heavy enough for stiffer doughs.
> 
> A couple of Saturdays ago......there was a gal filling her vehicle up with Amazon parcels......for some Amazon shopping is good......but not for me, don't shop enough to make it pay.


How do you get Walmart Rewards? I shop there a lot and could use some kind of rewards from them.


----------



## katlupe

peramangkelder said:


> My 6 year old vacuum cleaner died a week ago while I was vacuuming the house wouldn't you know
> I was almost finished when 'cough cough splutter' and phew what a stink then no sound at all
> So there was nothing for it but to buy another one and Huz suggested a bagless vacuum cleaner was the way to go
> I found several online and dear Huz went to pick up our Click & Collect' for my new vacuum cleaner
> I took it for a test run when it arrived and I was surprised at how small it was....but it sure packed a punch
> I got so much dust/fluff/dog hair/my hair off what I thought was reasonably clean carpet and tiles
> I used it this morning right through the house and I was flabbergasted at all the  that it picked up
> What is it they say "A new broom sweeps clean' must also apply to new vacuum cleaners too


It does. I bought a new one recently and it is very lightweight and works the best of any I ever had.


----------



## katlupe

Winter clothing, a bunch of stuff.
Oat hay
Hay feeder hanging bag (for Rabbit)


----------



## bowmore

I just ordered two Rollators to donate to our local hospice. I repair their walkers, wheelchairs, etc.. They were running low on walkers. These Rollators are so much better than those aluminum zimmer frames with the tennis balls.


----------



## Liberty

Two pair of wonderful Isotoner "slipper boots"...nothing like them to keep your feet and legs warm...have one pair that I still wear that's at least 25 years old.  Hey, they were on sale, too!


----------



## hollydolly

2 large warm furry dog beds for my grandfurkids...


----------



## Knight

StarSong said:


> The one we're looking at does have a magic controller, but I have no idea what's magical about it.  Can you please explain what it means?


I sent you a P/M I hope you get it


----------



## win231

I just got a decent no-touch thermometer from HSN.  Temperature is displayed in one second.  It also has a button to change from body to object temperature.  It came with one of those oxygen sensors that clip on a finger & display pulse.
What the heck; it's sorta fun to play with.....


----------



## Aneeda72

win231 said:


> I just got a decent no-touch thermometer from HSN.  Temperature is displayed in one second.  It also has a button to change from body to object temperature.  It came with one of those oxygen sensors that clip on a finger & display pulse.
> What the heck; it's sorta fun to play with.....


Hmm, where did you buy it?  I do not know what HSN is.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, where did you buy it?  I do not know what HSN is.


Home Shopping Network.
https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai...=2ahUKEwjZ3_2f8dzsAhXloFsKHZWrAAoQ0Qx6BAgYEAE


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> How do you get Walmart Rewards? I shop there a lot and could use some kind of rewards from them.


One day, very long time ago, when i was at check out, was asked if i wanted a Walmart credit card, also with the rewards benefit.
I went with it.....so when i shop at Walmart, online or in person, i get rewards in dollar value.
At a later time you were able to collect rewards even when you used the card at other retails, little less rewards than at Walmart.....but it all ads up.
Now.
I'm not sure.....but.....i think you can get a rewards card to use to collect rewards when paying cash.
I hope this answers your question.


----------



## katlupe

I ordered oat hay and a hay bag that hangs onto the outside of Rabbit's cage. From Amazon.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I've ordered a new White wooden Venetian blind for a bedroom


----------



## Aneeda72

I’ve ordered nothing, nothing at all.  Still trying to get rid of stuff instead of bringing stuff in.


----------



## Kaila

^^^
Perhaps we need a separate, possibly accompanying, thread, called, What have you gotten rid of, recently?


----------



## Ferocious

*What have you bought recently?*

*Hmmm.......I've just bought a 300ft Christmas tree, I reckon I'll have to cut a bit off it to get it in the house.....*


----------



## Kaila

Or you could move outdoors, @Ferocious


----------



## Kaila

Be very careful decorating it, Ferocious!


----------



## Liberty

A humidifier for the bedroom...hub has sinus issues...and a string of those new stubby bulb Christmas lights - they also shine an image on the floor, too!


----------



## JustBonee

A teddy bear jacket,  and a free standing clothes rack for the bathroom.


----------



## Ruthanne

I ordered a sound machine on friday.  It's supposed to make all sorts of different sounds (nature sounds, white and pink noise, fan sounds, etc.) that you can use to block noise you don't want to hear.  I can't wait to get it.  My neighbor's door is right next to mine and her music gets a bit too loud at times and seeps into my space, and I don't like her choices in music mostly so this will block it out hopefully.  I think it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## JustBonee

Ruthanne said:


> I ordered a sound machine on friday.  It's supposed to make all sorts of different sounds (nature sounds, white and pink noise, fan sounds, etc.) that you can use to block noise you don't want to hear.  I can't wait to get it.  My neighbor's door is right next to mine and her music gets a bit too loud at times and seeps into my space, and I don't like her choices in music mostly so this will block it out hopefully.  I think it arrives tomorrow.



Sound machines  help  a lot  with noise,  and they can get you  to sleep faster.  Hope it works for you @Ruthanne

I've been using one for years now,  and can't imagine not having it on every night.  The machine I'm using now is so old that most of the sounds don't work anymore,  but I still have the "jungle rainstorm",  or whatever it is,    working,  so that is good  enough for me.   
When that gives out, then I will  buy another one.


----------



## katlupe

I ordered another rug, exactly like the other two I have. And a pole lamp. From Walmart online.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I ordered another rug, exactly like the other two I have. And a pole lamp. From Walmart online.


I need a new lamp or two


----------



## Pinky

Two tunic length blouses .. solid black and black/white check. Fleece-lined jacket and winter coat. All on sale  Oh, and 2 pr. black tights, very different from what I've had.


----------



## Sassycakes

I just ordered a new table lamp and a jacket for my Hubby.


----------



## Ruthanne

Bonnie said:


> Sound machines  help  a lot  with noise,  and they can get you  to sleep faster.  Hope it works for you @Ruthanne
> 
> I've been using one for years now,  and can't imagine not having it on every night.  The machine I'm using now is so old that most of the sounds don't work anymore,  but I still have the "jungle rainstorm",  or whatever it is,    working,  so that is good  enough for me.
> When that gives out, then I will  buy another one.


Thank you Bonnie.  I have another sound machine that I've had for a few years now too but I wanted another one for the living room as the other one is in my bedroom.  Every night I go to sleep with the sound of the Waves crashing.


----------



## Ruthanne

Some new bird toys arrived today and some millet for her, too.  I'll have to wash the one toy because it was not wrapped like the others in the bunch.  I sure hope she takes to the new toys.  I want to see her happy.  She does seem to be happy and keeps herself pretty occupied for the most part.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> *What have you bought recently?*
> 
> *Hmmm.......I've just bought a 300ft Christmas tree, I reckon I'll have to cut a bit off it to get it in the house.....*


Now, I'd like to see that tree!


----------



## Marie5656

*I went to Walmart today and got myself a fleece blanket to throw over me when I am sitting in my chair.  I refuse to mention the display of Christmas stuff I saw.*


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> Now, I'd like to see that tree!


*I'll send you the map reference, Ruth, and if you google-earth it, then you will see the tree quite clearly.......it's the one wearing a house around it's waist.  *


----------



## Camper6

*A new hose for my Shop Vac.*  The old connector I struggled with for umpteen years trying to patch it together with tape and hot melt glue and whatever.  This new hose is like a miracle.  It has made my Shop Vac just like new again.  It wasn't cheap but it was worth the price of admission.
I often wonder to myself why I struggle so hard when the solution is so simple.
Nice thing about a Shop Vac is that it can be used to suck up water in case of a spill or to clean a mat or whatever.


----------



## Camper6

A kitchen scale.  Now when the recipe is partly in grams instead of ounces I can continue with baking or cooking.  
I can scale a recipe back from 6 servings to two or even one.


----------



## Kaila

@Ruthanne   and others interested in sound and sleep machines.....

I have a Marpac Dohm, which I like very much and find helpful.
  I had tried a different brand, which had more variety of types of sounds, before this one, BUT
I not only did not find that previous one helpful, but I actually found many of the sounds irritating instead.  

The names of the sounds sounded great, but the actual sounds of that particular machine, were grating for me. 

I hope the one you ordered will be very good for you!

If not, do try some other...it's worth it to find one that helps!  I too, live in an apartment with some very loud neighbors, and find it difficult for me.  I am glad I tried a second type that is better for me, than the first one I had tried, which I thought would be great, but was not.

I have thought about adding another, and I might try one that some say is excellent, but I haven't heard how it sounds.
It is called Lectrofan.


----------



## oldman

I bought my wife a pair of those blue tooth earbuds from Apple for Christmas. She wants the movie, "Call of the Outdoors," I believe it is with Harrison Ford. It's supposed to be all real, except the moviemakers put in an animated dog. I will buy this on Prime and then she can watch it  whenever.


----------



## Ruthanne

Kaila said:


> @Ruthanne   and others interested in sound and sleep machines.....
> 
> I have a Marpac Dohm, which I like very much and find helpful.
> I had tried a different brand, which had more variety of types of sounds, before this one, BUT
> I not only did not find that previous one helpful, but I actually found many of the sounds irritating instead.
> 
> The names of the sounds sounded great, but the actual sounds of that particular machine, were grating for me.
> 
> I hope the one you ordered will be very good for you!
> 
> If not, do try some other...it's worth it to find one that helps!  I too, live in an apartment with some very loud neighbors, and find it difficult for me.  I am glad I tried a second type that is better for me, than the first one I had tried, which I thought would be great, but was not.
> 
> I have thought about adding another, and I might try one that some say is excellent, but I haven't heard how it sounds.
> It is called Lectrofan.


I will look into that one that you mentioned because I got the one I ordered today and it wouldn't even turn on so I have to send it back.


----------



## MickaC

I think there's something wrong with me.......might have to see a doctor
My shopping urge has certainly declined......very, not like me.
Maybe there's a pill for that....lol....lol....lol.
Still waiting for the track and valance i ordered for the veins i have......manufacturer must be backlogged.
Did recently get my Cuisinart Mixmaster with my Walmart Rewards......does that count. 

I am thinking of getting a new ipad.......going to wait to see if any real good Black Friday sales pop up.

I do grocery shop weekly.


----------



## Kaila

Ruthanne said:


> I got the one I ordered today and it wouldn't even turn on so I have to send it back.



Oh, that is awful, Ruth.  I'm sorry you have to go thru that!  
What a disappointment and inconvenience too!

I recommend the Dohm one I have, made by Marpac,
or you could try the Lectrofan brand, which others say is good.

I wonder which one @Bonnie   has , or other people here?   

I also have a CD, with just Ocean waves, I use a lot, too.


----------



## Ruthanne

Kaila said:


> Oh, that is awful, Ruth.  I'm sorry you have to go thru that!
> What a disappointment and inconvenience too!
> 
> I recommend the Dohm one I have, made by Marpac,
> or you could try the Lectrofan brand, which others say is good.
> 
> I wonder which one @Bonnie   has , or other people here?
> 
> I also have a CD, with just Ocean waves, I use a lot, too.


Thanks, yes it was disappointing.  The one I had bought is a Renfro from China.  I will see if they carry the Dohm by Marpac on Amazon.  I have written the Lectrofan down, too, thank you!


----------



## hollydolly

@Ruthanne, you may wish to read these reviews before you decide...

https://www.nosleeplessnights.com/best-white-noise-machine-reviews/


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> @Ruthanne, you may wish to read these reviews before you decide...
> 
> https://www.nosleeplessnights.com/best-white-noise-machine-reviews/


Thank you I will definitely take a look at that.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> @Ruthanne, you may wish to read these reviews before you decide...
> 
> https://www.nosleeplessnights.com/best-white-noise-machine-reviews/


I looked at those and they are out of my price range, unfortunately.  I think I will just move the one in my bedroom to the living room when I need to block some noise.  I just thought it would be nice to have a separate one in the living room but  I can do without, too.


----------



## Pecos

I bought a new TV to replace the old one in the living room that was on its last legs. 
And of course I had to go back and get different cables since they never design them with identical inputs and outputs. 
I also bought a new streaming stick from ROKU.


----------



## MickaC

Oh....forgot....bought my yearly nice calendar.
And, what do think the pictures are of........
BIRDS.........of course.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A 90 day supply of insulin with a Medicare copay of $717.48.

Welcome to the donut hole!


----------



## charry

Yesterday Sloggi underwear
And waiting on black jeggings  to be delivered today .


----------



## StarSong

Pecos said:


> I bought a new TV to replace the old one in the living room that was on its last legs.
> And of course I had to go back and get different cables since they never design them with identical inputs and outputs.
> I also bought a new streaming stick from ROKU.


Our family room TV - isn't "smart" and thus it's a pain to get to Netflix, Prime, and so forth.  Ditto the DVD player.  The process required several remote controls and perfect sequencing of button pushing.  An LG 55" is only $380 during Costco's Black Friday sale, which starts Nov. 5th, so we're going to pick one up.  (We'd buy the 65" at $500, but it'd be too big for our existing entertainment center unit.  After going to a couple of different furniture stores we decided to live with what we've got.)


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> Our family room TV - isn't "smart" and thus it's a pain to get to Netflix, Prime, and so forth.  Ditto the DVD player.  The process required several remote controls and perfect sequencing of button pushing.  An LG 55" is only $380 during Costco's Black Friday sale, which starts Nov. 5th, so we're going to pick one up.  (We'd buy the 65" at $500, but it'd be too big for our existing entertainment center unit.  After going to a couple of different furniture stores we decided to live with what we've got.)


I still have a 'not smart' tv too in my den area.  Are you saying that you are able to devise a way to get Netflix on the tv?

I'd love to know how.


----------



## StarSong

Yes.  It involves a Roku stick for now.  And also depends on your cable system, your set up (does your DVD player act as a pre-amp type thing), and how old and dumb your TV is.  Our TV is otherwise great, but it's 12 years old.  

Before the Roku stick I would sometimes attach my laptop to the TV via an HDMI cable, mirroring the computer screen onto the TV, and watch Netflix that way.

Even before 2020, television had evolved into a major source of entertainment. As children of Depression Era parents, hubby and I hate replacing something with no obvious flaws other than it doesn't play nicely with the technologically updated world. That said, the annoyance factor of trying to get our current television to do our bidding has tipped the scales toward replacing it.


----------



## dobielvr

My stupid tv is from 1999...nice 36" in my entertainment center.
So, i would need to buy a Roku stick..ok.  But, I no longer have cable or a box....just a dvd player for my music.

I still have my antenna on the roof tho, for local channels.  That should work on my old tv???

I'm currently doing some home repairs, and the tv stuff is kind of last on my list.  
But, I appreciate the info.


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> My stupid tv is from 1999...nice 36" in my entertainment center.
> So, i would need to buy a Roku stick..ok.  But, I no longer have cable or a box....just a dvd player for my music.
> 
> I still have my antenna on the roof tho, for local channels.  That should work on my old tv???
> 
> I'm currently doing some home repairs, and the tv stuff is kind of last on my list.
> But, I appreciate the info.


Your TV is pretty old.  If someone lives near you who's tech savvy, you might want to have that person give your system a look-see.  Perhaps something can be jury-rigged to accept Netflix.  

HDMI cables became part of the consumer electronics world in 2003. Modern ports for Roku sticks and 3.0 USB ports came even later. I'm not saying it can't be done, just warning you might spend $100 or more in cables and adapters. The bottom line is that you'll still be looking at a nearly 22 year old TV.


----------



## dobielvr

Yes, I'll have to think things thru.

It's such a good tv, hardly ever used, I just hate to get rid of it.  lol


----------



## hollydolly

Our local recycle /waste site.( refuse Tip).. has a re-use centre attached which is essentially a shop where people donate goods that are way too good to be thrown in the skips.. We took a really beautiful chest of drawers up there today we've had for years but have no use for any more.. for them to sell..  and we came away with 2  solid wood pine  end tables... one of them needs no care at all, the other just needs a light sanding down and a coat of wax on top, and it's good to go. Both of these table would have cost me the better part of £250 new.. I got them for £10 for the 2. 

Went on to town, and I bought 3 new blouses with 3/4 sleeves..  along with groceries to top up the prepper's stock ahead of our second lockdown on Thursday


----------



## dobielvr

Good idea hollydolly.  We have the Salvation Army or Goodwill we can donate used but still good items.  Don't know how'd I'd get it there tho.  They used to hv a truck that would come by and pick up donations periodically. Don't know if it is still doing that since Covid happened.

Oh well, I have time to think about it...


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Good idea hollydolly.  We have the Salvation Army or Goodwill we can donate used but still good items.  Don't know how'd I'd get it there tho.  They used to hv a truck that would come by and pick up donations periodically. Don't know if it is still doing that since Covid happened.
> 
> Oh well, I have time to think about it...


yes we have all the usual many  Charity shops like the Salvation army etc.. too... but during the last lock-down they weren't taking donations and since the lifting of lock-down restrictions they've made it difficult to donate.. not taking certain goods for example, and one Hospice charity insists a booking is made ahead of time  to drop items off..  Further to that most charity shops here are situated  on the high street with restrictions on parking outside , so again difficult to actually get the goods to the store..so with the reuse centre now, we can drive directly to the door within the recycle centre , and there are also people there who will help to load and unload the items from the car...


----------



## old medic

Happy to say I finally found Bullet Molds available....
223 55 GR and 30 Cal 230 GR for the Blackout.


----------



## AnnieA

This washable silk top.  It was on sale this weekend and is my favorite shade of blue.  It should arrive today.  Dunno where I'll wear it these days but it's a classic.


----------



## Pam

2 Handbags, 2 purses and 2 bracelets,  Christmas presents for my two granddaughters.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought a Cut & blowdry at the hair salon.. they were totally packed out with customers because we in England  go into a month long second lockdown today . Fortunately I'd booked this appointment 2 months ago .

Our car washes had to close as part of the lockdown as of sunset tonight, so I bought a wash and valet for my car which badly needed it having had heavy rain last week..just managed to get it done an hour before the car wash closed.. 

Bought some  new pasta bowls  to match my dinner service, another deep silky fur bed for my grandfurkids.. and crimson red faux fur king size throw for one of the sofas  ..

We went to the pub for the last time late afternoon, and had a late lunch and drink.. before the pubs close again tonight  .


----------



## Pam

Manchester United tracksuit top for grandson's Christmas present.


----------



## needshave

New upholstered front seat for my 1929 Buick Coupe. I paid more to have it reupholstered than the cost of the vehicle new. ( Mohair)


----------



## hollydolly

Some Briwax wood wax in rustic pine , for the used quality side tables I bought a couple of days ago...


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought some flavoured chocolate marshmallows to put away for Christmas.. some flavoured  chocolates, and chocolate cake, some pastries, and some organic salmon and broccoli hot water crust pies ,  all from the Farm shop... also a bottle of lychee & Raspberry Gin .. not for me .. but o/h tore it open the minute we got home and had a large one, so I've had to hide it..













Got a new 13 tog Duvet.... and a matching set of white marble toothbrush & toothpaste holders.. .. and a whole bunch of other stuff


----------



## Old Dummy

I bought a used fridge in 2005 for $200 delivered, but it started dying recently -- milk was going sour -- so I ordered a new one from Lowe's online. I called a few local small appliance dealers first but they didn't have anything, so I was stuck with Lowe's.

They delivered it yesterday and I hate it. My old one had split shelves that you could stagger almost endlessly, new one has just three full-width shelves with not nearly enough slots to suit your needs. Old one had a rack in the freezer to store two ice cube trays, new one has nothing.

I should have looked at it closer before buying it, so I'm gonna have to learn to live with it. I just assumed it would be at least as good as my old one -- which was probably made in the '90s.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Today I bought some flavoured chocolate marshmallows to put away for Christmas.. some flavoured  chocolates, and chocolate cake, some pastries, and some organic salmon and broccoli hot water crust pies ,  all from the Farm shop... also a bottle of lychee & Raspberry Gin .. not for me .. but o/h tore it open the minute we got home and had a large one, so I've had to hide it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new 13 tog Duvet.... and a matching set of white marble toothbrush & toothpaste holders.. .. and a whole bunch of other stuff


WOW Holly !!!!!!!  You were on a shopping trip.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I bought 2 boxes of hair color, body wash, body lotion and 2 rugs.


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> Today I bought some flavoured chocolate marshmallows to put away for Christmas.. some flavoured chocolates, and chocolate cake, some pastries, and some organic salmon and broccoli hot water crust pies , all from the Farm shop... also a bottle of lychee & Raspberry Gin .. not for me .. but o/h tore it open the minute we got home and had a large one, so I've had to hide it.


That stuff would never make it to Christmas in my house!!!!


----------



## ronaldj

a new car.


----------



## StarSong

ronaldj said:


> a new car.


Well that sure makes my measly purchases seem paltry, but I'll add them anyway.  Two 6' Elvis standups - one for each of my twin boys for their birthday.  (Elvis is sort of an affectionately beloved, long standing good-natured joke in our family.  They were thrilled at the idea and each chose the Elvis incarnation they preferred from a field of about 20 options.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Our family room TV - isn't "smart" and thus it's a pain to get to Netflix, Prime, and so forth.  Ditto the DVD player.  The process required several remote controls and perfect sequencing of button pushing.  An LG 55" is only $380 during Costco's Black Friday sale, which starts Nov. 5th, so we're going to pick one up.  (We'd buy the 65" at $500, but it'd be too big for our existing entertainment center unit.  After going to a couple of different furniture stores we decided to live with what we've got.)


Do you have an ikea store?  We got a nice entertainment center for about 200 when our other one broke during the move.  You can also get ikea furniture delivered.


----------



## Aneeda72

Old Dummy said:


> I bought a used fridge in 2005 for $200 delivered, but it started dying recently -- milk was going sour -- so I ordered a new one from Lowe's online. I called a few local small appliance dealers first but they didn't have anything, so I was stuck with Lowe's.
> 
> They delivered it yesterday and I hate it. My old one had split shelves that you could stagger almost endlessly, new one has just three full-width shelves with not nearly enough slots to suit your needs. Old one had a rack in the freezer to store two ice cube trays, new one has nothing.
> 
> I should have looked at it closer before buying it, so I'm gonna have to learn to live with it. I just assumed it would be at least as good as my old one -- which was probably made in the '90s.


You can return it.


----------



## Old Dummy

Aneeda72 said:


> You can return it.



Just because you don't like it? I was wondering about this last night.


----------



## Aneeda72

Old Dummy said:


> Just because you don't like it? I was wondering about this last night.


Yes, just tell Lowe’s you thought it had split shelves and was not what you thought it was.  But you should be able to return it with no problem if you are unhappy.  At least we can do this at our Lowe’s, but call them because I think you can replace it with a frig you can and that way they can pick up this one When they bring the new one.  Don’t let too much time pass.


----------



## Old Dummy

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, just tell Lowe’s you thought it had split shelves and was not what you thought it was.  But you should be able to return it with no problem if you are unhappy.  At least we can do this at our Lowe’s, but call them because I think you can replace it with a frig you can and that way they can pick up this one When they bring the new one.  Don’t let too much time pass.



Ok thanks for info. I was going nearby to one today; I'll stop in and talk to them.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> Do you have an ikea store?  We got a nice entertainment center for about 200 when our other one broke during the move.  You can also get ikea furniture delivered.


Thanks for the suggestion.  I've looked through their catalog - what they offer won't work in that room.  It's ok, a 55" television is plenty large enough.


----------



## Old Dummy

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, just tell Lowe’s you thought it had split shelves and was not what you thought it was.  But you should be able to return it with no problem if you are unhappy.  At least we can do this at our Lowe’s, but call them because I think you can replace it with a frig you can and that way they can pick up this one When they bring the new one.  Don’t let too much time pass.



Done deal! I couldn't get one like my old one (split shelves, plus ice cube rack) according to the guy at Lowe's -- he said they don't make them like that anymore. Hard to believe but whatever. They probably quit the racks cuz most people get one with an ice maker nowadays.

At any rate they're bringing me a new one this week. It's taller and has more shelf slots so should be better. Plus, the door shelves can be moved up or down; that's new to me and I know it will be handy. It's costing me another $150 but that's ok. It's stainless, never had one before.

Thanks for your encouragement!


----------



## MickaC

Wow.......I think someone hijacked my shopping gene.
Window shopping online, seeing if something inspires me.........NOTHING.
Is there a pill for that?  LOL   LOL   LOL.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a new thermal lined coat in pale grey this week... .. and a new retro style kettle... 






...and a new slate grey, wooden top  bread bin...


----------



## StarSong

Bought two 55" TVs at Costco Black Friday sale this week. One for us, one for our daughter's family.  Side benefit - they're coming over today and our S-I-L will help hubby set it up and teach us how to work it.


----------



## squatting dog

pressure treated 10' 2x6's. $9.88 ea. (ouch) worse than that, I needed some 12' ones also. $18.20 ea.   WTH


----------



## Autumn

Two Boxwood shrubs to put in the urns next to my parent's grave.


----------



## Jules

Although it wasn’t exactly what I wanted, I ordered a PacSafe backpack purse.  It needs a couple more interior pockets.  The body & straps are slash resistant.  Regular over the body purses make my shoulders ache.  Overall I’m satisfied.  

My old iPhone was barely able to be updated.  Ordered an iphone 12 from Apple and it wasn’t large enough for my vision.  They allowed me to return it.  Decided to purchase a 12 pro Max from my telco provider.  Ordered it on the very first day & they screwed it up royally.  The day before it should have arrived, I got a notice that my new mini would be arriving.  
Then they were giving me fluff talk.  Have no idea when I’ll finally get what I ordered. Disappointing.  When they send my satisfaction survey, I’ll be answering.  

Also got a phone case from Amazon.


----------



## Pam

A dog bed.  Eldest son and partner will be collecting a puppy  in about 3 weeks time and I'll be looking after it as and when. Need to buy some toys next.


----------



## Devi

Unfortunately, no way we can have a dog here -- but I love those dog beds!

Also bought a bunch of DVDs, to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## win231

I got one of these for myself & gave 3 to elderly friends:





This item TOTOONE 6-in-1 Multi Opener Bottle Can and Jar Opener Lid Seal Remover KO1008


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> I got one of these for myself & gave 3 to elderly friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item TOTOONE 6-in-1 Multi Opener Bottle Can and Jar Opener Lid Seal Remover KO1008


After a few weeks of trying it out, a lot of us would surely appreciate a review.


----------



## Butterfly

StarSong said:


> After a few weeks of trying it out, a lot of us would surely appreciate a review.



YES!


----------



## Pappy

We bought our Christmas present for each other today. We needed two end tables for our love seat, so we bought two of these. They have power outlet and place to charge our phones and iPads. Should be here Thursday.


----------



## needshave

squatting dog said:


> pressure treated 10' 2x6's. $9.88 ea. (ouch) worse than that, I needed some 12' ones also. $18.20 ea.   WTH


It's crazy! Wood prices are going out of sight. I just bought 7/16" OSB at $21.00 a sheet.  I just ordered 5/4 and 6/4 Poplar from a wholesale lumber smith cheaper than I could by 2x4"s at the local big box store.


----------



## squatting dog

needshave said:


> It's crazy! Wood prices are going out of sight. I just bought 7/16" OSB at $21.00 a sheet.  I just ordered 5/4 and 6/4 Poplar from a wholesale lumber smith cheaper than I could by 2x4"s at the local big box store.



Lucky you... around here, 7/16 4x8 OSB is $23.95 a sheet.


----------



## Pecos

We ordered a very nice hand-produced flower vase. Since COVID arrived on the scene, we buy flowers every week to help keep things cheerful. This will be our Christmas gift to ourselves and making that vase will mean employment for a skilled artist here in the states.


----------



## Tish

I bought an Air Fryer the best $80 I ever spent.


----------



## Old Dummy

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, just tell Lowe’s you thought it had split shelves and was not what you thought it was.  But you should be able to return it with no problem if you are unhappy.  At least we can do this at our Lowe’s, but call them because I think you can replace it with a frig you can and that way they can pick up this one When they bring the new one.  Don’t let too much time pass.



Ha, they brought my new one today, and took the previous one back. New one is great! Taller overall, more up-and-down shelf adjustments, it will work fine.

One thing that I didn't think of: There is no regular door handle on it and that's where I always hung my hand towel. So I made an "S" hook out of a piece of clothes hanger, and it hangs just fine in the finger recess where you grab the door to open it. Problem solved.

Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Aneeda72

Old Dummy said:


> Ha, they brought my new one today, and took the previous one back. New one is great! Taller overall, more up-and-down shelf adjustments, it will work fine.
> 
> One thing that I didn't think of: There is no regular door handle on it and that's where I always hung my hand towel. So I made an "S" hook out of a piece of clothes hanger, and it hangs just fine in the finger recess where you grab the door to open it. Problem solved.
> 
> Thanks again for the tip.


You are so welcome!!!  Always remember try and take it back before you do anything else .  I keep boxes for at least six months in case something breaks and I take it back.


----------



## Old Dummy

Aneeda72 said:


> You are so welcome!!!  Always remember try and take it back before you do anything else .  I keep boxes for at least six months in case something breaks and I take it back.



Ha, I do the box thing too, and I have a few that are WAY older than 6 months.


----------



## Old Dummy

FWIW, here is my new towel holder for a fridge with no door handle:




Note the adjustable door shelves. I like them:


----------



## katlupe

I bought another adult coloring book and coffee beans from Amazon.


----------



## Aneeda72

I bought my husbands Xmas present and gave it to him.  Since we are not having Xmas this year and he never buys me anything; it seemed silly to wait to give it to him.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I bought my husbands Xmas present and gave it to him.  Since we are not having Xmas this year and he never buys me anything; it seemed silly to wait to give it to him.


he never buys you anything ?...why ?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> he never buys you anything ?...why ?


He will buy for us both.  Like oh it’s our anniversary he bought flowers, but first time in 4 years.  I suppose because he got the new house he wanted.  So it’s rare.  Never buys Xmas present for me, and in 49 years maybe 10 birthday presents when kids forced him to, otherwise nothing.

I don’t know why he doesn’t.  Hurt my feelings when we were younger not any more.  I buy for him, not going to turn into him.


----------



## MickaC

This isn't a new purchase.......but.......i've had this for several years......used it when i was on the farm......when i moved to town, 4 1/2 years ago, got stored downstairs......came to it in my cleaning and sorting mission.
Had used it for my ipad, air book......
So why wasn't i using it now......great little adjustable table.....on casters, and the wheels lock.
I'm back using it......
So, to me it feels like i just bought it.


----------



## hollydolly

Another Red Faux Fur Fleece throw... which arrived about an hour ago..


----------



## hollydolly

I'm tearing my hair out here. In a moment of madness I promised my daughter my livingroom curtains for her  new short-term rental to save her money to buy new curtains when she buys her new home.. .. They're nice curtains, lined and blackout... and I really thought I'd be able to find new ones to replace them since it's been around 8 or 9 years since I bought them.  Of course I hadn't bargained for the lockdown and the department stores, and curtain shops being shut until December... and my daughter moving in and needing the curtains before then..and soooo, I'm left looking for curtains online... and oh what a load of cheaply made rubbish is available.. ..I' m just about ready to give up...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I'm tearing my hair out here. In a moment of madness I promised my daughter my livingroom curtains for her  new short-term rental to save her money to buy new curtains when she buys her new home.. .. They're nice curtains, lined and blackout... and I really thought I'd be able to find new ones to replace them since it's been around 8 or 9 years since I bought them.  Of course I hadn't bargained for the lockdown and the department stores, and curtain shops being shut until December... and my daughter moving in and needing the curtains before then..and soooo, I'm left looking for curtains online... and oh what a load of cheaply made rubbish is available.. ..I' m just about ready to give up...


@hollydolly  Are you handy with a sewing machine? I made blackout drapes when I lived in Adelaide. They already had the tape across one edge for hooks. It was very easy.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly *Are you handy with a sewing machine? *I made blackout drapes when I lived in Adelaide. They already had the tape across one edge for hooks. It was very easy.


Oh if only Pinks.._.if only _*sigh*


----------



## dobielvr

I bought a new landline yesterday at Costco.  It has 3 handsets...only need 2.  I was able to plug it in and get it going, but I am unable to program it! lol  I may try again later when I'm not so tired.

And I bought some more minutes for my tracphone.


----------



## dobielvr

Ta da...I was able to program the time and date in to my phone today.
And, I also made my phone greeting for the answering machine.

I just need to work on the volume of the ringing...it's too loud.


----------



## win231

Butterfly said:


> YES!


----------



## needshave

A New Bosch 4.5" Grinder, Die Grinder and an impact driver. More toys for the boy.


----------



## Jules

A potato peeler.  My other had a bit of rust on it so I tossed it over a year ago.  I was using a couple of dual purpose fancy ones that I paid too much for.  Finally remembered to buy a new one the other day.  $10 for Oxo.  What a difference having a sharp blade makes!  It doesn’t take too much to make me happy.


----------



## Remy

A manufactured home in an adult park. I'm nervous. I hope it works out. Hasn't closed.


----------



## PamfromTx

I ordered birthday gifts thru Amazon for a g-niece; haven't been to a store in ages.


----------



## Kaila

Remy said:


> A manufactured home in an adult park. I'm nervous. I hope it works out. Hasn't closed.


Sounds great, Remy.  I hope it works out for you.
Let us know!


----------



## hollydolly

A new Oak TV unit which someone was selling on FB marketplace  for a fraction of the new price after changing their mind after buying it, so it was never used .. Bargain of the month...

ETA..this isn't for us.. it's to put in my new daughters' temp rental house when she gets here in December


----------



## needshave

New dusk to dawn LED security lights and smoke detectors for my mother in  laws house. Now a 2 hour trip to install everything in her house and then fix her my fathers Thanksgiving Breakfast,tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ferocious

*I'm over the moon, the elephant's foot that I ordered arrived, and it looks brilliant in my fireplace........ alongside the other 11. *


----------



## hollydolly

Ferocious said:


> *I'm over the moon, the elephant's foot that I ordered arrived, and it looks brilliant in my fireplace........ alongside the other 11. *


You have 12 fireplaces?...oh my , you must be verrrry warm !!


----------



## MickaC

technisionWell, i broke my non-shopping mood.
On Friday my new Ipad was delivered.......i'm so happy with it......Liquid Retina Display......12.9".......256 GB.......A12Z Bionic Chip.
You want to know something amazing.......
Any computers i've bought in the past.......wherever i've bought them......i paid a technician a fee to set it up.
No more.
I did the set up on this ipad.......all.......by.......myself........will wonders never cease.
Sometimes i totally amaze myself.
Also got a protective case for it.
I think some companies have way too much money..........both came from the same retail......but......they came on 2 different couriers........ipad at 3:00 on Purolator.......and.......at 5:00, the case came on a different courier, both on friday........go figure..

My electric toothbrush quit a little while ago.......ordered one from Walmart......came yesterday.

Think that's the end of my shopping for a while.
All that shopping played me right out.


----------



## MickaC

I think i need to learn to pay attention to my typing.
On my post just above this one.........." IGNORE " the first line..


----------



## AnnieA

Reflective poster board, led string lights, glow sticks, glow stick glasses, sparkler cake candles.  My niece turns Sweet 16 this week and we're celebrating her birthday with a few friends outside around a huge bonfire.  I'm making three ft tall 1 and 6 out of the reflective poster board and am attaching the string lights to the numbers.  Figure with those and the glow sticks, the kids will have great photo ops.  We're not planning a super spreader event! Of the four attendees her age, she and another have had Covid recently; my nephew of course was exposed to my niece when she was sick.  The other child is home from boarding school and has been all over creation this weekend visiting friends.     Adults are going to wear masks and social distance (wish I'd thought of reflective mask material).   It's supposed to be 60 F Tuesday evening which is a great outdoor bonfire forecast.


----------



## Ruthanne

This morning I bought some Christmas lights and some suction cups to hold them up on the windows.


----------



## Jules

@MickaC, I love my ipad too.  

My new iphone finally arrived.  The other one was barely holding a charge.  

A whole lot of groceries, based on $ spent.  I was almost Mother Hubbard.  Now lets hope there’s something for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought a used but in excellent condition, large square coffee table from Facebook market place..   for my daughter to put in her temp  rental house... and I bought a ton of cleaning stuff, including mop and bucket , a large pack of  TP,  cloths , scourers,  rubber gloves etc.. to put in the rental in readiness for her arrival ..closer to the date of her arrival I'll fill her fridge and freezer up..( she's got a 3 day drive ahead of her to get here)


----------



## MickaC

I LOVE my new ipad.


----------



## hollydolly

*A little pebble lamp for my dressing room   *


----------



## katlupe

Smoked Paprika and 2 lbs. Brach's Cinnamon Discs sent to Sonny's home from Amazon. A little surprise for him tomorrow.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> *A little pebble lamp for my dressing room   *


Very pretty!


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought a ton of stuff... but amongst all that we had to quickly pop to the shops half way through assembling my daughters wooden sleigh bed, because hubs needed wood glue.. to further strengthen the screws. We had to go to the supermarket for it because all Non essential shops are closed during this second lockdown ( only another 3 days to go ) .. and while we were there I bought a long sleeve shirt smock style top... it's a sort of pea green.. a colour I wouldn't usually wear.. 

Also we had a delivery waiting when we got home around 9pm tonight..  a hand held vac, and a hand held steamer which I deliberately didn't order until last night so it wouldn't arrive today... oooh well... good thing we have the Ring Video doorbell, and was able to see the Amazon driver and tell him where to put it for safety


----------



## katlupe

I bought socks, a graniteware pan for the toaster oven, a book, 3 CDs, coffee beans and my supplements that come through Amazon's subscribe and save program will be coming by the 15th.


----------



## hollydolly

Went shopping with my daughter this afternoon. She wanted to get a big grocery shop in  on the day she arrived, so she can sit back and rest for the next few days..so I went with her.

I didn't need anything but I ended up buying a few extra groceries.. .. and also a red patterned blouse top which I already have but this was  now 50% off, and I like it so no probs having 2 .. .. and a new coffee mug..I'm a sucker for buying pretty mugs . Also got a box of 100 nitrile gloves ..and a box of Black diposable masks for my husband instead of the usual blue ones..


----------



## Pink Biz

*Glad your daughter arrived safe and sound @hollydolly. What a relief, huh? Enjoy your time with one another!*


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> *Glad your daughter arrived safe and sound @hollydolly. What a relief, huh? Enjoy your time with one another!*


Thanks PB... what a tale she had to tell about her travels.. .. but she did get home safely, and the funny thing is that she drove through 3 countries, and didn't get into a traffic jam until she got on the motorway around 30 miles from here after she'd got off the euro tunnel..typical!.._.and_ it was torrential rain!!


----------



## Pappy

Only from Amazon. Yesterday got two new cupcake pans...yippee...
And the wife has some new PJs coming.


----------



## gennie

Three caladium pods to plant for three new plants


----------



## Jules

My iPad is going to be replaced by a larger one to make reading easier.  Not sure how I’ll feel about the larger size in the event I ever get to travel again.


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly, is that your puppy in your avatar?  What a little cutie pie.


----------



## Tish

A new steam-mop.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly, is that your puppy in your avatar?  What a little cutie pie.


No, but we do have one like him...


----------



## Pappy

Jules said:


> My iPad is going to be replaced by a larger one to make reading easier.  Not sure how I’ll feel about the larger size in the event I ever get to travel again.


Jules: You probably already know this, but you can make your letters bigger. I had to, because I do a lot of reading.


----------



## Jules

Pappy said:


> Jules: You probably already know this, but you can make your letters bigger. I had to, because I do a lot of reading.


Yes, I do this.  It definitely helped when I bought a larger phone.  

To see a bigger view of my whole screen is important too.  When the fonts get too large in some things, other parts get pushed off the screen.


----------



## MickaC

@hollydolly     Your daughter and yourself will be glued together.
So happy for both of you.


----------



## MickaC

Tish said:


> A new steam-mop.


Tish.....I use a steam mop too, came with a little steam jug with different nozzles.
Love using the them.


----------



## Knight

I don't buy stuff my wife does. She wanted to hear the sound from our TV better so she got this headset. 

Sennheiser - RS 175 Wireless Over-the-Ear Headphones - Black

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sennhe...OQGSS9Pc5NVDmDqsgGkaAsVuEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Rosemarie

Yesterday I bought the cutest little bin. It was definitely an impulse buy, I saw it and just had to have it. It's one of those miniature ones which sits on your desk. It's white with a red flower design. I'd take a picture but I'm no good with a camera.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> @hollydolly     Your daughter and yourself will be glued together.
> So happy for both of you.


Bless you , but  no that will not happen.. we're 2 very independent people, her especially. ..but it's very comforting for her to be back and for the moment, close by... until she buys her forever home wherever that may be, but at least it will be in this country


----------



## Ken N Tx

A phone for my wife..


----------



## needshave

I recently installed a new furnace in my warehouse. The old furnace was still good but I needed larger BTU's, (built in '10), so with the old furnace there and still fully functional I gave it to a person that I deliver meals to, that needed a furnace rather than a heater. However,  the cost to have it installed was greater than she could afford. SO I went out and bought the black pipe, furnace duct, filter box, etc to install it in her home. I just got it installed and it really heats her house nice. She is very nice lady that never ever said she needed help. Everything was, oh it's fine. It took a bit to convince her to let me give it to her, let alone install it.  While I installed it this morning, she made me a home made apple pie.  I can't wait to try it! I have been delivering meals to her for four years. 
 I have an inspector on the way to approve the furnace before I leave and in the mean time, we are playing Gin Rummy, she is 86. I think she cheats at cards! This is the fourth game and I have yet to win the first.


----------



## StarSong

Wow!  So I've begun my holiday baking and realized I'll be running out of slivered almonds and walnuts.  Yesterday at 2:13 PM (just checked the confirming email for the time stamp), I ordered 4 lbs of each from a nut distributor about 20 miles away, used no-rush service because I have enough to last me for at least a week.  

At 7:30 AM my doorbell rang - it was my mailman deliving my package before he started his route.

Can't imagine when I would have gotten it if I'd paid for expedited shipping!!!


----------



## Knight

Ken N Tx said:


> A phone for my wife..


looks like a stylus3 do you have T-Mobile service? We have that with two phones for $70.00 a month for both with all the bells & whistles.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Knight said:


> looks like a stylus3 do you have T-Mobile service? We have that with two phones for $70.00 a month for both with all the bells & whistles.


No, we have Consumer Cellular $67 for 3 lines...


----------



## Ruthanne

I got Jasmine bird a couple of crinkly paper toys which she loves.  Many birds must love this toy because they limit how many you can buy of them per month.  You can only get 3.  I also got Jasmine a package of other toys and she has shown a lot of interest in one of them so far.  And I got her a mirrored perch--she loves it!  I've heard from other bird people on FB Groups that their budgies love the mirrors too.  

Got some Get Naked Organic Dog Treats and Suzy likes them a lot.  They are also good for the teeth as they are chew sticks.  I've gotten 3 different ones and she likes them all.

Last week I bought myself a foot warmer.  It's like a heating pad but also has an additional layer to slip your feet in between the 2 layers.  It works well and will be great if and when the temperatures plummet like they do at times here--I'm talking down below 20 F.  I know we've gone down to 0 and below in the past.  The floor here gets extremely cold and my feet can't take it with having diabetes so the foot warmer will very much come in handy.


----------



## StarSong

I bought a milk frother as a Christmas gift for my husband.  This particular one is reviewed as being very good with almond milk, which is why I chose it.  

When traveling we fell in love with Italian and Spanish flat whites and other specialty coffees.


----------



## hollydolly

Bought myself Knee high boots... got them for 1/2 price because one of our largest department store chains has just gone into administration... good for me but sad day of over 200 years of trading for them


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Bought myself Knee high boots...


 Of course you did, Holly! I'd have expected nothing less. 

In all seriousness, I'm sorry to hear about your department store chain.  I know it can feel like losing an old and treasured friend.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Of course you did, Holly! I'd have expected nothing less.
> 
> *In all seriousness, I'm sorry to hear about your department store chain.  I know it can feel like losing an old and treasured friend.*


Tis true.. especially this one, we've known it all our lives as did our parents and grandparents , but  because the current owner also owns  8 other smaller  store chains  which are all very popular fashion ladies  & men stores,  they've gone into administration too.. leaving very little for us to shop for on the high street of any quality unless it's extremely high end....further to that this is just the thin end of a very thick wedge of department and independent stores who have crashed and burned figurative speaking since March  in the UK... hundreds of thousands of retail workers now looking for work...


----------



## StarSong

A lot of retailers are suffering terribly, particularly specialty stores and apparel shops.  

A quick primer: 
Most manufacturers of girls and ladies' apparel have four seasons for which they create lines: Spring (big), Summer - sometimes known as Spring II (less so), Fall (biggest, by far), and Holiday (dressy clothing so lower numbers, but still significant).  

Spring ships in December so Spring 2020 was still healthy.  Summer ships in Feb/March so it barely hit the store floors when Covid closures started.  Fall was virtually non-existent.  Holiday promises to be disastrous (who needs dressy holiday clothing when there are no parties or gatherings to attend?) and Spring will probably also die on the vine. 

Higher end apparel retailers and manufacturers are going to be filing for bankruptcy in droves by the time this is over.  It's hard to imagine how small bridal shops and formal clothing stores will ride this out.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> A lot of retailers are suffering terribly, particularly specialty stores and apparel shops.
> 
> A quick primer:
> Most manufacturers of girls and ladies' apparel have four seasons for which they create lines: Spring (big), Summer - sometimes known as Spring II (less so), Fall (biggest, by far), and Holiday (dressy clothing so lower numbers, but still significant).
> 
> Spring ships in December so Spring 2020 was still healthy.  Summer ships in Feb/March so it barely hit the store floors when Covid closures started.  Fall was virtually non-existent.  Holiday promises to be disastrous (who needs dressy holiday clothing when there are no parties or gatherings to attend?) and Spring will probably also die on the vine.
> 
> Higher end apparel retailers and manufacturers are going to be filing for bankruptcy in droves by the time this is over.  It's hard to imagine how small bridal shops and formal clothing stores will ride this out.


...and aside from hundreds of inependant stores, small cafes..large coffee chains.. we've also lost furniture chains, ..and so many business, not related to retail .. it's been pretty horrendous . The other side of Covid-19 is going to be a very different country than what it was just 9 months ago


----------



## hollydolly

This is regent street in London this afternoon. The first shopping Saturday that anythings' been opened since the beginning of November


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> This is regent street in London this afternoon. The first shopping Saturday that anythings' been opened since the beginning of November


There are a lot of people out, Holly, but almost nobody is carrying is carrying a package or shopping bag.  Not a great indicator for the shops.


----------



## needshave

StarSong said:


> There are a lot of people out, Holly, but almost nobody is carrying is carrying a package or shopping bag.  Not a great indicator for the shops.


Very true, enlarge the picture and look at how many are walking side by side without a mask. Hopefully it's not as bad as it appears and I understand it's outside, but when you're that close I try to wear a mask to protect myself and others.


----------



## Lee

hollydolly said:


> Bought myself Knee high boots... got them for 1/2 price because one of our largest department store chains has just gone into administration... good for me but sad day of over 200 years of trading for them



Holly, haha, never enough boots for you is there. She's got long ones, short ones, in between ones, and here I am with my one old battered up pair 

I just got back from shopping, ran out of cat litter.


----------



## hollydolly

needshave said:


> Very true, enlarge the picture and look at how many are walking side by side without a mask. Hopefully it's not as bad as it appears and I understand it's outside, but when you're that close I try to wear a mask to protect myself and others.


If I'm anywhere near more than a small group of people outside , I walk the other way or put my mask on to pass them. However because it's not a requirement in England to wear a mask outdoors, many people don't , regardless of how much of a crowd there is around them...


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Holly, haha, never enough boots for you is there. She's got long ones, short ones, in between ones, and here I am with my one old battered up pair


There will never be enough boots, or choklit....


----------



## Butterfly

Tish said:


> I bought an Air Fryer the best $80 I ever spent.


Do you like i t?  Tell us about it.   I am still considering getting one.


----------



## Butterfly

I bought a big giant bag of dry dog food and some rawhide treats that Henry loves.  The huge bag of dog food will have to stay in the trunk and I'll fill a smaller bag from it, because it is too heavy for me to get in the house.  At least I won't have to go buy dry dog food for a while.  I also got some more canned dog food because Henry likes to have some of it mixed in with his dry kibble.

I do the order online from Petsmart and curbside pickup.  Henry LOVES to ride up there with me and he had a great time.


----------



## MickaC

Lee said:


> Holly, haha, never enough boots for you is there. She's got long ones, short ones, in between ones, and here I am with my one old battered up pair
> 
> I just got back from shopping, ran out of cat litter.


Sorry... i'm kinda off track here......but......WELCOME BACK.....MISSED YOU.
I think i remember you saying you're going to the cottage or camper for a few days.
I hope you're safe and well. 
Really great to see you back.


----------



## MickaC

Butterfly said:


> Do you like i t?  Tell us about it.   I am still considering getting one.


I love mine.


----------



## hollydolly

so knee high  Boots yesterday...  then today at the  Christmas Mall after we'd been out for lunch with DD...I bought this... ( there's never enough leather bags )...






..and as I said before ... there's never enough Choklit.. so I got these.. both in TKMaxx






..then just as we walked through the door a short time ago  Amazon delivery brought us some waterfall Christmas lights


----------



## Ken N Tx

Bought a protective case for the wife's new phone..


----------



## Aneeda72

Lee said:


> Holly, haha, never enough boots for you is there. She's got long ones, short ones, in between ones, and here I am with my one old battered up pair
> 
> I just got back from shopping, ran out of cat litter.


I only have one pair of boots for winter or any other time .  They should last me the rest off my life


----------



## Aneeda72

Butterfly said:


> Do you like i t?  Tell us about it.   I am still considering getting one.


We have one, my husband loves it.


----------



## Remy

Two hair bands from Etsy. I bought from this lady before and they are great for windy and bad hair days. I can sew but don't sew with knit fabrics and don't want the hassle to try.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought a Face covering/Mask.. a pair of slippers for o/h... and a big chocolate fudge cake.. all from the garden centre... no plants


----------



## MickaC

I bought gas today.
The last time was in July..........really........true.
Only one person allowed in the gas bar store at a time.......was a person outside the door keeping people in order.

Now, this is really dumb.........i did a circle around the gas pumps.......because........i forgot the tank is on the passenger side.......pulled up on the drivers side first.........need credit for admitting my dumbness.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I bought a medium share bag of peanut M&M's today. Might not sound like much to you all but I am enjoying my purchase right now as I watch TV.


----------



## Irwin

I bought Pennzoil motor oil and a Fram oil filter from Amazon.com. 

Did you know that you can now get AmazonBasics brand motor oil? For the musicians out there, you can get AmazonBasics guitars and effects pedals.

How long before we can get an AmazonBasics car?

Amazon is great for consumers, but at what point do we say they have too much power?


----------



## Jules

A pair of earrings.  Ordered online.  The Bay (similar to Macy’s) has an annual one day event on jewellery.


----------



## Aneeda72

I woke up hungry, husband got off work hungry so McDonalds egg McMuffins.  Yummy.  He bought one of their apple fritters, I tried it, yuck.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just turned the computer on, after being over at DDs  walking the dogs,  and waiting for her to take delivery of her new car. She lives 5 minutes from a town centre, so I took the opportunity when I left hers  to go and get my Nails gelled, and brows waxed.. . I was surprised I was able to get them done on a walk-in  because at this time of year , mostly everywhere is booked up till past New Year .. I guess no-one is going to parties this year


----------



## StarSong

Irwin said:


> Amazon is great for consumers, but at what point do we say they have too much power?


Ten years ago.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I've just turned the computer on, after being over at DDs  walking the dogs,  and waiting for her to take delivery of her new car. She lives 5 minutes from a town centre, so I took the opportunity when I left hers  to go and get my Nails gelled, and brows waxed.. . I was surprised I was able to get them done on a walk-in  because at this time of year , mostly everywhere is booked up till past New Year .. I guess no-one is going to parties this year


My friend is a hair stylist in NJ.  He said the salons are dead empty.  Very few appointments and almost no walk ins.  This is typically their busiest time of year.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I've just turned the computer on, after being over at DDs  walking the dogs,  and waiting for her to take delivery of her new car. She lives 5 minutes from a town centre, so I took the opportunity when I left hers  to go and get my Nails gelled, and brows waxed.. . I was surprised I was able to get them done on a walk-in  because at this time of year , mostly everywhere is booked up till past New Year .. I guess no-one is going to parties this year


I hope not, every one needs to stay home and take it easy especially a certain someone who keeps overdoing it and will never heal if she doesn’t listen to her doctor and REST.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> My friend is a hair stylist in NJ.  He said the salons are dead empty.  Very few appointments and almost no walk ins.  *This is typically their busiest time of year.*


Precisely!! I have  a Hair appointment on the 16th, but not sure I'll get it because there's talk of potentially shutting us down again on the 16th.. let's hope not..maybe  I should just go walk in somewhere just in case.. . In my whole lifetime I've never known a time when you could get any kind of salon services in December without having booked well  in advance  .


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I hope not, every one needs to stay home and take it easy especially a certain someone who keeps overdoing it and will never heal if she doesn’t listen to her doctor and REST.


I'm resting tomowo  gwandma Aneeda...


----------



## Devi

I bought a huge UPS -- uninterrupted power source backup battery. I'm terribly exciting.


----------



## Kaila

Devi said:


> I bought a huge UPS -- uninterrupted power source backup battery. I'm terribly exciting



How actually *huge* is it? I too am very exciting, and have imagined having one of those. 

Is it only working for a few moments, when there's a power interruption, or could it be used for an hour? 
I've been very confused about them, which is one of the reasons I haven't purchased one.


----------



## Devi

@Kaila -- it's a CyberPower 850 something-or-other (can't read it, as it's on the floor). If the electricity goes out, these provide power to give you time to shut down programs and your computer (rather than having it all just crash). Wonderful tools. We got them from Costco, but you may be able to find them elsewhere.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@hollydolly  Aaaah...shoes, boots, purses.  A weakness I would continue to indulge if I hadn't run out of room.  I recently bought this midi keyboard controller so I could work on music while at my computer using the Garage Band app. This way I don't have to wait for my son to come over with his. This is primarily to be used for House music collaborations with him. I'll continue to use my Clavinova (digital piano) to produce my own music. I also bought a pair of JVC earbuds for a nice price (Amazon).


----------



## hollydolly

It was announced this morning..as I suspected it would  be , that our whole county rather than just the West which they put into lockdown 2 days ago..  will be in lockdown again from tomorrow night midnight. 

We have a very low infection rate here in this part of the county , but it's easier for them to put us up into Tier 3 as a whole county to prevent those already in tier 3 lockdown from coming here to our hospitality venues..so  it means all our pubs and clubs and restaurants will close again.. this is for the 4th time since March.  

As soon as I heard the news I went shopping simply because we have no certainty of being open again before Christmas.. or even before new Year.. so I took a trip to the Bank in the nearby large town... then bought myself some new white silk blouses, and a royal blue one from a designer shop in the Mall.. then drove over to the small  village Garden centre, and bought some new face masks which are excellent quality.. 

Usually the garden centres at Christmas  are so popular with people buying Christmas trees et al.. that it's difficult to get in but it was sad, ( and also at the same time uplifting).. to see people are staying away , and there was probably  only a dozen cars in the car park..


----------



## Jules

Very quickly into a thrift store for a photo frame.  Our wall of family photos has several older frames so I only use unique frames.  Needed to replace two with different sizes.  Still searching for one more.  

Grocery store shopping has been early in the morning.  I could be out by 9:45 with crowds being minimal.  Had to leave the store early yesterday.  It was getting too busy.


----------



## Lee

I just came back with 62 bottles of wine....make my own at the store

And 3 boxes of kitty litter.

I need that wine to be able to live with my crazy cat


----------



## fmdog44

A flat skillet for making omelets


----------



## MickaC

I was starting to get sadded.
Christmas gifts i ordered for grandkids......ordered them 2 weeks ago........got a notice saying they won't arrive on expected date......will be 3-5 more business days.........
But........
*They arrived yesterday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAPPY....HAPPY.*

Glad they were wrong.


----------



## moviequeen1

On Tues,my friend Mary&I went to Home Depot I bought 2 items,a Vornado room heater, silver polish.In a different post, I mentioned I have been experiencing heat problems in my apt as have other residents in our apt building.I trust Vornado brand because I have 2 of their fans  one for my livingrm/bedrm  keep me  cool during the summer months,don't like A/C
I've already tried the heater it certainly warms up the living rm quickly


----------



## Lara

My daughter and I recently moved way out in the country while we wait for my new house to be built. My beach daughter owns this country house which was conveniently vacant. She found online that Whole Foods will deliver for free if the order is over $35 even as far out as we live.

It arrived in 4HOURS!!! The store is 30 or 40 mins away!
We ordered some ginger flavored Vitamin B-12 in gummie bear form, Hair & Nails Biotin and some Oat-ly "non-dairy milk" made solely from oats (comes in 3 choices...we get the creamiest one for coffee...darkest blue container), Peets Coffee grounds, and some fresh greens.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Lara said:


> *My daughter and I recently moved way out in the country while we wait for my new house to be built.* My beach daughter owns this country house which was conveniently vacant. She found online that Whole Foods will deliver for free if the order is over $35 even as far out as we live.
> 
> It arrived in 4HOURS!!! The store is 30 or 40 mins away!
> We ordered some ginger flavored Vitamin B-12 in gummie bear form, Hair & Nails Biotin and some Oat-ly "non-dairy milk"(comes in 3 choices...we get the creamiest one for coffee...darkest blue container), Peets Coffee grounds, and some fresh greens.


Lucky you, Lara! 

I would love to hear about your new home.


----------



## Lara

Aunt Marg said:


> Lucky you, Lara!
> 
> I would love to hear about your new home.


Thank you Aunt Marg. It's just an oceanview property with an unusual barn on it right now which also has significant damage. My son-in-law is a contractor and will gut it to the studs and build a beach house that fits in with the style of the neighborhood. 

I kind of thought it would be cool to renovate the barn like Joanna and Chip Gaines did with a barn they painted white and redid the inside on their HGTV show. But I plan to rent it out in the summer for a little extra needed income...so renters might prefer a beach house style if they're wanting to "get away".


----------



## Aunt Marg

Lara said:


> Thank you Aunt Marg. It's just an oceanview property with an unusual barn on it right now which also has significant damage. My son-in-law is a contractor and will gut it to the studs and build a beach house that fits in with the style of the neighborhood.
> 
> I kind of thought it would be cool to renovate the barn like Joanna and Chip Gaines did with a barn they painted white and redid the inside on their HGTV show. But I plan to rent it out in the summer for a little extra needed income...so renters might prefer a beach house style if they're wanting to "get away".


Oh, wow, Lara, that sounds like a dream!

I envy you! 

That's my kind of living! Have always loved waterfront views!


----------



## Kaila

moviequeen1 said:


> a Vornado room heater,


Does that need to run on electricity, and be plugged into an outlet, MovieQueen?


----------



## katlupe

I bought 3 pounds of Timothy Hay Cubes, Chew Ball Toys package of 6, Clothing Moth Traps (replacements), a multi-vitamin and 2 supplements. I think I went crazy this month.


----------



## Knight

I was talking to my middle son about the conflict we were having listening to our TV. I have phonak Phonak (Rechargeable)
hearing aids that make listening to our TV on our Definitive Technology Pro Cinema 800 System at low level great for me, but to low for my wife. 

Kind of a shame to not use that sound system but for both hearing at a level we enjoy ( and me without hearing aids ) we bought this set up. 


1Mii B03 Long Range Bluetooth 5.0 Transmitter Receiver for TV Home Stereo BT Headphones, aptX Low Latency Bluetooth Audio Adapter, Splitter for Wired & Wireless, Optical RCA AUX 3.5mm [2020 Upgraded]

SAHD1-BT One
On-Ear Wireless Bluetooth Headphones
4.8 star rating487 Reviews
Premium sound and minimalist cool at a category-defining price point. For music lovers who are ready to feel the difference.

We listen to programs with the head sets & with that 1Mii B03 Long Range Bluetooth 5.0 Transmitter Receiver when our kids come over to watch a movie they can use the sound system since that transmitter can split the sound to headphones & sound bar on the optical feed. 

Technology has made our life easier. I don't need my hearing aids when watching TV and surprisingly I hear more thru the headset. 

Even though this was bought yesterday & put into use. I'm going to put this in both "what have you bought today" & "Health" since hearing  TV clearly is a health issue. Added feature we could listen to TV without bothering each other if one of us goes to bed early.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My husband just ordered this for use in our camper, we already have a Gotham fry pam, but hoping this one is bigger and better.
https://gothamhammered.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIz4XXk_fd7QIVENvACh25LAJYEAAYASAAEgIzUPD_BwE


----------



## Gardenlover

Wine, lots and lots of wine.

As it keeps me from whining.


----------



## Kaila

Gardenlover said:


> As it keeps me from whining.


Well, _anything_ that keeps you from whining.
It's annoying from here, all the way half a continent away from your own location!


----------



## hollydolly

Aside from food... I bought this little sleeveless  blouse... ... 

In store..not online.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ordered a Tub of Vitamin D3.... ( always needed in the Northern Hemisphere in winter)...  and a new Indoor mat for inside the back door... both of those online, and due in the next day or 2..( if the French lift the blockade on British lorries coming out of France)


----------



## Gardenlover

Kaila said:


> Well, _anything_ that keeps you from whining.
> It's annoying from here, all the way half a continent away from your own location!


Funny. I need an emjoi sticking it's tongue out at you.

[found one]


----------



## Kaila

That's a very cute top, @hollydolly 
Though it wouldn't look as cute on me as it does on her.  

And where I live, there might only be about one week out of the year, when it's warm enough to wear it.  

Oh yes, D3, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Kaila

Gardenlover said:


> Funny. I need an emjoi sticking it's tongue out at you.
> 
> [found one]



Thanks for the surprise, added laugh!

Goes to show, when you truly _need_ something, you can search till you find it!


----------



## hollydolly

I bought some thermal socks. Not because my feet get cold very often but because my new knee high boots are slightly too big, so I need thicker socks...


----------



## Ruthanne

I got some new ski socks to keep my feet warmer as the floor in my apt. gets very cold.  
They fit well and are a lot warmer than my other socks however I still need to wear my slippers with them. I also got some new air fresheners (12 of them for a low price), anti-fog wipes for my glasses because the shaving cream gel I was using gets too messy for me.


----------



## Jules

My new iPad Pro 12.9 arrived a few days ago.  The keyboard came a few days prior.  It’s definitely heavier.  That’s fine at home, not sure how I’ll feel when we can travel again.  I bought it for my vision.  It does help with some things. Having to read a wider screen is rather tiring.  I’ll admit I’m addicted to Apple products.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> My new iPad Pro 12.9 arrived a few days ago.  The keyboard came a few days prior.  It’s definitely heavier.  That’s fine at home, not sure how I’ll feel when we can travel again.  I bought it for my vision.  It does help with some things. Having to read a wider screen is rather tiring.  I’ll admit I’m addicted to Apple products.


Happy to hear you're happy with your iPad Pro 12.9.
Got mine about a month ago.......love it.
Didn't get a keyboard.......the one in the iPad is fine for me.
I find the screen and color is beautifully defined.

ENJOY your new iPad.


----------



## Kaila

Ruthanne said:


> I got some new ski socks to keep my feet warmer as the floor in my apt. gets very cold.
> They fit well and are a lot warmer than my other socks however I still need to wear my slippers with them.


I like those too, even though I too, am not going skiing!  

@hollydolly  's thermal ones look cozy, as well.


----------



## Lee

I this little boy and girl today at 40% off and it's a good thing they were 40% off


----------



## katlupe

Timothy hay pellets and coffee beans from Amazon.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Waiting for a USB cable for a printer I got for Christmas..It should be here Monday..


----------



## Pappy

It’s been two days without a package from Amazon..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> It’s been two days without a package from Amazon..
> View attachment 141801


If it is not coming Prime, thats how I feel!!!!


----------



## Knight

I don't buy my wife does. We have echo dot 3 to litsen to music while were in the kitchen. She bought 


All-new Echo Dot (4th Gen) | Smart speaker with clock and Alexa | Twilight Blue

to wake her if there is a reason to be awakened.

This to video chat with our sons. 

Echo Show 8 -- HD smart display with Alexa – stay connected with video calling - Charcoal


----------



## Aneeda72

I always feel behind in the buying stuff thread cause I don’t buy much stuff.  I think about buying stuff, then I think about my bills, and decide other than buying what is absolutely necessary I should not buy stuff other than groceries etc.

I am thinking about buying a puppy which would involve buying a lot of stuff.  The exact mixed breed puppy I want to buy is for sale at a good price and close to me.  If I knew I was getting the stimulus check, I would get it for sure.  But no stimulus check, yet.    I am so indecisive.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aneeda72 said:


> I always feel behind in the buying stuff thread cause I don’t buy much stuff.  I think about buying stuff, then I think about my bills, and decide other than buying what is absolutely necessary I should not buy stuff other than groceries etc.
> 
> I am thinking about buying a puppy which would involve buying a lot of stuff.  The exact mixed breed puppy I want to buy is for sale at a good price and close to me.  If I knew I was getting the stimulus check, I would get it for sure.  But no stimulus check, yet.    I am so indecisive.


You're not behind at all, Aneeda, we're the same, we don't buy much either.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I always feel behind in the buying stuff thread cause I don’t buy much stuff.  I think about buying stuff, then I think about my bills, and decide other than buying what is absolutely necessary I should not buy stuff other than groceries etc.
> 
> I am thinking about buying a puppy which would involve buying a lot of stuff.  The exact mixed breed puppy I want to buy is for sale at a good price and close to me.  If I knew I was getting the stimulus check, I would get it for sure.  But no stimulus check, yet.   I am so indecisive.


listen , when money was tight for me, and I really needed every penny when I was raising my daughter alone , and sometimes I'd look at things and wish I could afford them above all the basics, food, utilities and my daughters' school uniforms and books.. and before I parted with any money I would think..''would I die without it''..and if the answer was no I'd walk away from it...


----------



## Kaila

Pappy said:


> It’s been two days without a package from Amazon..


Are you okay, Pappy?


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda72 said:


> I always feel behind in the buying stuff thread cause I don’t buy much stuff.


I dont buy much either, but I find it's a very interesting thread!


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> listen , when money was tight for me, and I really needed every penny when I was raising my daughter alone , and sometimes I'd look at things and wish I could afford them above all the basics, food, utilities and my daughters' school uniforms and books.. and before I parted with any money I would think..''would I die without it''..and if the answer was no I'd walk away from it...


When times were tough for me I did pretty much the same. I cooked everything from scratch and made each dollar do a dance before parting with it.  The key for us was figuring out how to increase our income, which we did.  Living expenses can only be pared so much.


----------



## katlupe

Basically I only shop online unless it is for groceries. And some groceries I buy online. If I buy any item that is a luxury, I have budgeted for it. I think I spend more wisely shopping this way because I think about each purchase. I like this thread because it is fun seeing what others bought and sharing my purchases. When you live alone interacting is fun.

I ordered a box of produce from Misfits Market and it is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Knight

Have two cash back credit cards but use only one. Some of what my wife bought was returned so we start 2021 with this.

Current Balance:
-$125.61

No Payment Due

Cashback Bonus® Available:
$ 92.99

it's not that we don't buy stuff monthly we just pay for it so there is no interest.
Summary Details
Previous Balance    + $2,442.47
Payments & Credits    - $4,261.98
Purchases    + $2,033.92
Balance Transfers    + $0.00
Cash Advances    + $0.00
Fees Charged    + $0.00
Interest Charged    + $0.00
Balance Amounts
Statement Balance    $214.41

That $214.00 was paid then stuff was returned.  My wife is a good money manager.


----------



## Lee

What did I buy yesterday, nothing, everything I wanted was sold out.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I'm expecting a delivery of a couple of thermal t-shirts... and something my o/h ordered, can't remember what it was... but I know it's due today


----------



## Pappy

Jules said:


> My new iPad Pro 12.9 arrived a few days ago.  The keyboard came a few days prior.  It’s definitely heavier.  That’s fine at home, not sure how I’ll feel when we can travel again.  I bought it for my vision.  It does help with some things. Having to read a wider screen is rather tiring.  I’ll admit I’m addicted to Apple products.


Me too Jules. I have the same IPad and love it. I read a lot and enlarge the type to make it easier to read.


----------



## Pappy

5 packages from mostly Amazon yesterday.
A box of five A/C filters.
A pound of mixed nuts from Nuts.com.
A new Echo dot for the living room.
A pair of sandals for the wife.
A _____ can’t remember. Better go back to doctors for memory check.


----------



## hollydolly

Just remembered,  hubs ordered floor tile sealant.. that's coming today too...lol, we are living the high life during this lockdown , for sure...


----------



## Jeweltea

Some new towels from Penneys to be shipped. They are discontinuing the kind I like so they were on clearance. Some socks and a new lid for a pan I have from Amazon. I dropped the lid on the floor and it broke.


----------



## Pinky

We bought a new Oximeter from Wal-Mart because our first one that we bought from Amazon died after only 6-7 months. They won't replace it, as I guess it didn't have a warranty. The new one has a warranty.


----------



## Lee

Pinky said:


> We bought a new Oximeter from Wal-Mart because our first one that we bought from Amazon died after only 6-7 months. They won't replace it, as I guess it didn't have a warranty. The new one has a warranty.


You made me look it up Pinky, now I know what an oximeter is....sounds like a wise buy


----------



## MickaC

@Jules @Pappy     I already posted about getting a iPad pro back in November, and after Jules got hers.
I'm glad you like yours as well, Pappy.
I'm quite often unsure about buying new tech stuff.......but hearing you're both happy with the iPad pro you've bought.......i think i made the right decision in my iPad pro.
Thanks for sharing your input.


----------



## Denise1952

Hi Pappy,

I bought (are you ready for this) a Memory Foam mattress.  One with a cooling gel in the top layer.  I researched, read personal reviews etc. and decided the price was ok if it failed me.  It didn't (so far, about 2 weeks now), and it is so much better than the one I've been sleeping on for at least 3 years.  I can't really review it yet because my lower back got to bothering me (before I got the new one), and my hip.  I'm feeling a bit better, but I also took up stretching, and some other easy exercises on a mat.  I also still walk quite a bit specifically for exercise and burn calories.

I wanted to make a thread about it to see if others have tried that sort of mattress yet but yours works for me  Also, now I'm looking into a hand-held vaccume specifically good with pet-hair   PS I forgot to mention I buy almost all my goodies on Amazon or Ebay. Our town is small with little shopping. We do have some great grocery stores though thank goodness  The mattress came from amazon and I am looking at the vaccumes there as well


----------



## Aneeda72

I posted this on the wrong thread soooo, posting again.  

I put a down payment on my puppy.  Then went on Amazon and bought a 26” wire folding crate which came with a cover, two dishes, a pull tug, two chew toys, and a bed.  Also bought a puppy play pen which should fit till she is about 6 months old.

A few toys, need to buy more, and puppy treats.  Bella is a cowboy corgi, dad is corgi and mom is a miniature red heeler and I have been reading up on raising and training both breeds.  Will try and train her as a service dog, of course. 

Now I really need and want my stimulus check since I have spent it already.   Plus while I got an 8 dollar raise in SS and I don’t think it will cover my purchases.  Husband didn’t like the name I chose, no surprise there, but he likes Bella so naming the puppy Bella.

Edited:  checked my checking account account again, got stimulus money, now I feed the puppy


----------



## Aunt Marg

Aneeda72 said:


> I posted this on the wrong thread soooo, posting again.
> 
> I put a down payment on my puppy.  Then went on Amazon and bought a 26” wire folding crate which came with a cover, two dishes, a pull tug, two chew toys, and a bed.  *Also bought a puppy play pen which should fit till she is about 6 months old.*
> 
> A few toys, need to buy more, and puppy treats.  Bella is a cowboy corgi, dad is corgi and mom is a miniature red heeler and I have been reading up on raising and training both breeds.  Will try and train her as a service dog, of course.
> 
> Now I really need and want my stimulus check since I have spent it already.   Plus while I got an 8 dollar raise in SS and I don’t think it will cover my purchases.  Husband didn’t like the name I chose, no surprise there, but he likes Bella so naming the puppy Bella.


If you can find one, the old-fashioned baby playpens from the 70's are ideal for such.


----------



## hollydolly

Today we went grocery shopping so we don't have to do it again for several weeks, being as we're in Tier 4 lockdown...  Still can't work out how the car parks were packed to the gunwales yet there was hardly anyone in the store.. .. stores were cleared out of fresh veg but otherwise they had everything in stock surprisingly..

Filled up my tank with petrol as well.. tonight at 11pm we leave the European Union, so no-one has any idea if we're going to suffer shortages, and  price hikes, particualrly with regard to food .. so my freezers are full to capacity now until everything settles down

Aside from that... Yesterday I got a couple of thermal long sleeve T-shirts..in pink, and navy blue..


----------



## Denise1952

hollydolly said:


> Today we went grocery shopping so we don't have to do it again for several weeks, being as we're in Tier 4 lockdown...  Still can't work out how the car parks were packed to the gunwales yet there was hardly anyone in the store.. .. stores were cleared out of fresh veg but otherwise they had everything in stock surprisingly..
> 
> Filled up my tank with petrol as well.. tonight at 11pm we leave the European Union, so no-one has any idea if we're going to suffer shortages, and  price hikes, particualrly with regard to food .. so my freezers are full to capacity now until everything settles down
> 
> Aside from that... Yesterday I got a couple of thermal long sleeve T-shirts..in pink, and navy blue..


It's like getting a tooth pulled to get me out to the grocery store so I try and stock up when I go too Holly   Glad you got'er done.  I almost did the "order groceries" online (then go pickup, they bring it to your car) thing when this first started, but, I worried about not accepting the substitutes which on some things, I just won't.  So I just stood in line as we did have to do that at Walmart for a time.  We also have a Safeway, and Grocery Outlet.  I love our GO but trouble is you find a brand you like, or anything you like, and it isn't there the next time.

That's a huge deal, leaving the EU.  I just include the whole world in my prayers as it's just overwhelming all the things we so easily hear about or "see" because of our technology.  I'm wandering off topic but I tried to imagine what it would be like not to know so much.  Better off I think, for me, hugs sweet lady, Denise


----------



## hollydolly

My new welly boots  arrived yesterday so I'm going to wear them in about an hour while walking the dogs over the neighbours' fields... 

Had a new pair of leggings with stirrups  arrived yesterday too , tey are much more ideal for wearing with boots, save the leggings riding up the leg...


----------



## Rosemarie

hollydolly said:


> My new welly boots  arrived yesterday so I'm going to wear them in about an hour while walking the dogs over the neighbours' fields...
> 
> Had a new pair of leggings with stirrups  arrived yesterday too , tey are much more ideal for wearing with boots, save the leggings riding up the leg...


Have you tried the fur-lined tights from M&S? SO warm and comfortable!


----------



## hollydolly

Rosemarie said:


> Have you tried the fur-lined tights from M&S? SO warm and comfortable!


No, not tried those I'll have a look  online when I get back from the fields later.. thanks Rosemarie


----------



## hollydolly

Just had a quick look, seems those tights are no longer available....


https://www.marksandspencer.com/200-denier-fleece-lined-thermal-tights/p/clp60290456


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> save the leggings riding up the leg...


I hate it when that happens!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

3 sweatshirts to go with my sweat pants...new cocid attire!
A jar of skin cream
Filters for something...air purifier maybe
A refrigerator handle
Wish I relief check would hurry up and get here already!


----------



## Aneeda72

I bought the last snuggle puppy in the county maybe in the world since chewie.com is out of them as well.  Got it at Petsmart.  If it does not keep Bella quiet at night, well, I still have duct tape.  Always worked on the children.  

Also went to the bank, a grocery store, Costco, another grocery store, and a department store.


----------



## Lee

Bought $404.60 worth of veterinarian services the other day and told the cat that I expect my money's worth


----------



## Pappy

Got a $269 delivery from BJs yesterday. We have been buying in bulk much more since the COVID-19 pandemic. We use Instacart service for all our deliveries.


----------



## Ferocious

What have you bought recently?​
*I'm toying with the idea of ordering a truckload of toilet rolls, just in case things go bottom up again, well, I am down to my last 500 or so.   *


----------



## Aneeda72

Ferocious said:


> What have you bought recently?​
> *I'm toying with the idea of ordering a truckload of toilet rolls, just in case things go bottom up again, well, I am down to my last 500 or so.  *


I am thinking of buying another shed to hold more toilet paper.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> My new welly boots  arrived yesterday so I'm going to wear them in about an hour while walking the dogs over the neighbours' fields...
> 
> Had a new pair of leggings with stirrups  arrived yesterday too , tey are much more ideal for wearing with boots, save the leggings riding up the leg...


I didn't know they still made what I call "stirrup pants"! I will have to look for them. I loved those.


----------



## katlupe

I ordered my 2nd Misfits Market box of fresh organic fruits and vegetables. Delivery is tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just ordered online groceries. I didn't usually do that, much as I hate grocery shopping I prefer to go to the supermarket myself and choose my own, but the govt have tightened up restrictions again in supermarkets so I'm not prepared to stand outside in the freezing cold in a queue of 100 people waiting for ages to get into the store to find empty shelves...

This order is basically just to top up the pantry  in readiness for shortages created by Brexit as well.. not very much stuff, but it saves me having to go... just herbs and sauces ,   condiments etc  and some bread products


----------



## katlupe

I just ordered more vacuum pack bags and another bag of coffee beans. From Amazon.


----------



## hollydolly

Pack of 6 1 litre cartons of V8 juice 

..and a bright green PVC  foot stool (pouffe).. to rest my legs on while at my  desk


----------



## RadishRose

I love V8 but haven't had it in awhile.


----------



## hollydolly

We bought a whole new Power  shower unit and pump... and hubs fitted it during the last 2 days...fantastic power in that thing it's like having  a  power massage 

Also bought some new  LED under cabinet lighting  a couple of days ago...for the kitchen units


----------



## tbeltrans

Tascam DP-24SD 24 track audio recorder on sale at Guitar Center.  I had some stuff to trade, so very little money actually changed hands.

Tony


----------



## Aneeda72

Groceries


----------



## katlupe

Egg Poaching Cups to use in the IP.


----------



## Aneeda72

Hmm, other than dog stuff, dog stuff, and more dog stuff? I bought some very expensive KN95 non medical masks which are five layer masks to wear with my face shield when I have to spend a bit more than an hour in puppy training.  Apparently they give a bit more protection than the 3 layer dust masks I wear now.

I also bought 6 more cloth masks to wear outside for my long walks so I can wash them after one use.  Sometimes I run into people, sometimes not, but better safe than Covid-19.  . Out with the old saying of better safe than sorry in with the new *better safe than Covid-19.*

Groceries, of course, husband eats eats eats snacks snacks snacks .  He has lost 5 pounds, so he says, since I banned candy from the house.  I think he looks like he gained.  Hmm, bought my prescriptions.  New year, new deductible to meet.  .


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Pack of 6 1 litre cartons of V8 juice


We don’t have V8 in cartons.  The plastic bottle is 1.36 litre and costs C$3.50 when on sale.  Plus the deposit fees.  DH drinks it every day for lunch.  In the US they sell a spicy version too.  Correction.  It’s 1.89 litres.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Jules said:


> We don’t have V8 in cartons.  The plastic bottle is 1.36 litre and costs C$3.50 when on sale.  Plus the deposit fees.  DH drinks it every day for lunch.  In the US they sell a spicy version too.


Gee, Jules, I'm certain I've seen the spicy version here in Canada as well.

I'll check the next time I'm shopping and I'll post a follow-up.


----------



## Jules

Thanks, Aunt Marg.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> We don’t have V8 in cartons.  The plastic bottle is 1.36 litre and costs C$3.50 when on sale.  Plus the deposit fees.  DH drinks it every day for lunch.  In the US they sell a spicy version too.  Correction.  It’s 1.89 litres.


My o/h has a glass every morning before work....








 I wish we could get the spicy version here but alas no....


----------



## StarSong

Need some birthday gifts for my grands.  Bought B-day gifts for my hubby today via Amazon.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> My o/h has a glass every morning before work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could get the spicy version here but alas no....


I see they sell both versions on Amazon, but in cans. $26.16 for a case of 26 cans (11.5 oz.).


----------



## katlupe

I bought more refills for my gel pens and another adult coloring book. Amazon.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I bought more refills for my gel pens and another adult coloring book. Amazon.


I saw Amazon has color my numbers books, I am thinking of trying on of those


----------



## Pappy

Exciting day yesterday from Amazon. A bag of Epsom salts for my wife to soak her feet after her nail removal.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I see they sell both versions on Amazon, but in cans. $26.16 for a case of 26 cans (11.5 oz.).


only amazon.com...not amazon.uk


----------



## win231

Besides the car, I needed to replace a 30 year old kitchen trash can.  I found a nice one made by "Simple Human.
The top closes slowly without banging & the liner bags are nice.  And it's $30.00 less at Lowe's.
https://www.amazon.com/simplehuman-Stainless-Rectangular-Kitchen-Brushed/dp/B00TXXPJBU


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> only amazon.com...not amazon.uk


Not fair!


----------



## katlupe

I  just ordered two different types of hay for my bunny boy, oat hay and orchard hay. He loves the oat hay so thought we'd try another variety and see he likes that too.


----------



## Happy Joe

Assorted brain teaser puzzles, both metal and wood.
Favorites so far; devils/demon claw, A wooden Soma cube, and the so called coaster puzzle

A chess backgammon and checkers board... a friend wanted to learn and I needed something to stretch my mind.



A 10,000 BTU propane heater with thermostat; for camping (bad idea it worked less than a month then needed fixing & parts)... working great since.


A new propane regulator along with quick disconnects, dust covers and feet for the heater.

Enjoy!


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> only amazon.com...not amazon.uk


Spice it up with some hot sauce and Worcestershire sauce.
Maybe garlic powder or onion powder.
Lemon juice.


----------



## StarSong

Ordered birthday gifts for my grandchildren.  Yay!


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Spice it up with some hot sauce and Worcestershire sauce.
> Maybe garlic powder or onion powder.
> Lemon juice.


he already does that....has done forever


----------



## Ruthanne

Protein Drinks--got some Adkins this time.  Organic dog treats, a new door mat, a sound machine like the other one I have (almost exactly alike and got it at a bargain price), 3 new sweat suits-I've only gotten one of them so far as they are on back order but I got them anyways because they were marked down and really nice and very warm, too.


----------



## hollydolly

bought these yesterday... calf leather ankle boots  & a bottle green forest themed blouse..


----------



## hollydolly

This week we've bought a whole load of stuff (aside from groceries)... 

A new ventilation air grill 

A large de-humidifier... for the barn 

Drill bits

Drapes for one room....

A Pouffe  for the livingroom

An electric cooler box..

A Pink Gilet for me... 

A 6 litre pack of V8... 

...all of it bought online... and the humidifier was ordered at 2pm today and arrived at our door at 8pm this evening


----------



## Ruthanne

May I ask what a Pouffe and Pink Gilet are?  I've never heard those terms unless the second one is a shaver.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> May I ask what a Pouffe and Pink Gilet are?  I've never heard those terms unless the second one is a shaver.


Lol..not* Gillette  Gilet..*.a body warmer/sleeveless padded jacket.. not sure what you call it in the US.. this is the one I bought...

_



_

*pouffe... a footstool... *


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Lol..not* Gillette  Gilet..*.a body warmer/sleeveless padded jacket.. not sure what you call it in the US.. this is the one I bought...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *pouffe... a footstool... *


We call that a vest @hollydolly


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Lol..not* Gillette  Gilet..*.a body warmer/sleeveless padded jacket.. not sure what you call it in the US.. this is the one I bought...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *pouffe... a footstool... *


Thank you for enlightening me


----------



## old medic

Im tickled to have found a 30-06 bolt action rifle... only had to drive 80 miles to pick it up.,


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> bought these yesterday... calf leather ankle boots  & a bottle green forest themed blouse..


Good cause I really felt that you needed more shoes, seriously I did.


----------



## Aneeda72

Stuff for the puppy


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> We call that a vest @hollydolly


this is a vest here....


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Good cause I really felt that you needed more shoes, seriously I did.


actually I have very few shoes.. maybe 4 or 5 pairs.... it's the sneakers/sandals and boots that I have the most


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> this is a vest here....


Sleeveless undershirt here


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Sleeveless undershirt here


wouldn't it be easier to just call it a vest ?

https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/vest


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> wouldn't it be easier to just call it a vest ?
> 
> https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/vest


I did not name it and Ive never owned one


----------



## Aunt Marg

This is a "footstool" in Canada.






This is NOT a "footstool" in Canada, this is a "vest".


----------



## win231

Ruthanne said:


> May I ask what a Pouffe and Pink Gilet are?  I've never heard those terms unless the second one is a shaver.


This is a Pouffe:


----------



## Aunt Marg

win231 said:


> This is a Pouffe:


This is what I've always known a pouf as... a makeup brush, a "pouf brush".


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> this is a vest here....


They call it a sleeveless undershirt here.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> They call it a sleeveless undershirt here.


yes @Aneeda72 , said...


----------



## MickaC

My shopping mode is still lost.
Ipad pro in November.
Christmas gifts in December.
Filled up my vehicle with gas in December.....tried to buy some online......shipping too expensive.
Groceries and medications.
Have window shopped, that's it.


----------



## Pinky

@hollydolly - we learn something new every day! 
From Amazon:


----------



## Aneeda72

New leash for Bella


----------



## Pepper

Fisher Price Blaze & Monster Machines




The first one broke right after Xmas.  The red car lost it's left front wheel and the spring broke on the red track.  Keeping fingers crossed this one will last a little bit longer.  The price was cut in half after Xmas so I gained $25 bucks!


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> this is a vest here....


@hollydolly  .. we call that an undershirt here.


----------



## Pinky

deleted/repeat


----------



## dobielvr

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly  .. we call that an undershirt here.


Where I come  from, they were sometimes referred to as 'wife beaters'....not sure why.  I think a lot of the guys in prison wore these at one time, they might still do.  prison guys=wife beaters?


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> Where I come from, they were sometimes referred to as 'wife beaters'....not sure why. I think a lot of the guys in prison wore these at one time, they might still do. prison guys=wife beaters?


Well that sent me down a rabbit hole.  The term originated in 1947 after a news photo labeled  a man shown in his undershirt at the “Wife Beater” after he had beaten her to death. Over time it was derogatory when not worn as an undershirt as it seemed to be a favourite garment of those types of men.  The term has mellowed, which maybe isn’t a good thing.


----------



## StarSong

I've heard a number of nicknames for men's tank style undershirts and all were negative.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly - we learn something new every day!
> From Amazon:
> View attachment 146659View attachment 146660


lol...as you can see from the one on the right it's called a Gilet, and that's what I have in pink, but with pictures of dogs in the lining.... ..... 
This is the one I have , and the company I bought it from... it shows a picture of foxes in the lining, but the one that was sent to me has dachshunds... 
https://www.newforestclothing.co.uk/country-estate-vermont-ladies-quilted-gilet.html


----------



## Jules

I have many vests (Gilets) ranging from down to very thin.  They’re just that extra layer of warmth I seem to need.  Those with deep pockets in the interior are the best for carrying phone, cards, etc. 

Because I love dachshunds, I‘d be ecstatic.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> I have many vests (Gilets) ranging from down to very thin.  They’re just that extra layer of warmth I seem to need.  Those with deep pockets in the interior are the best for carrying phone, cards, etc.
> 
> Because I love dachshunds, I‘d be ecstatic.


does that site ship to Canada ? ...these gilets from _forest _are beautiful, really nice and thick, to be worn as an outer layer rather than under something


----------



## Jules

Shipping & fees are outrageous from the UK.  I’ll get by with the dozen vests in my closet.  Guess these should have been listed in the items that I have excessive numbers of.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Shipping & fees are outrageous from the UK.  I’ll get by with the dozen vests in my closet.  Guess these should have been listed in the items that I have excessive numbers of.


Shipping fees are outrageous _to_ the UK too... I tried to buy a face mask at the start of the pandemic from a US seller.. cost $6... and I wanted 3... he was very willing to send them but apologised profusely telling me they were going to cost $30 to ship...  needless to say , I passed on those..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> lol...as you can see from the one on the right it's called a Gilet, and that's what I have in pink, but with pictures of dogs in the lining.... .....
> This is the one I have , and the company I bought it from... it shows a picture of foxes in the lining, but the one that was sent to me has dachshunds...
> https://www.newforestclothing.co.uk/country-estate-vermont-ladies-quilted-gilet.html


What's with all the dogs?  
You need some clothes with penguins on them. Otherwise one might slap you when you least expect it.

Just a warning between friends.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> What's with all the dogs?
> You need some clothes with penguins on them. Otherwise one might slap you when you least expect it.
> 
> Just a warning between friends.
> 
> 
> View attachment 146727


listen girlfriend, you've tried this on me before...  if I don't get any penguins at all then one can't slap me can it ?


----------



## StarSong

If you get popped by one at a fish and chips joint don’t say I didn't warn you. (They're crazy about fish - hold the vinegar, please.  Not sure how they feel about chips.)


----------



## hollydolly

Aftershave for hubs... a body warmer for him also... and some fly traps for  the garden for in the summer before the prices rise due to Brexit shortages


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> If you get popped by one at a fish and chips joint don’t say I didn't warn you. (They're crazy about fish - hold the vinegar, please.  Not sure how they feel about chips.)


I don't like fish and chips.. much.. and especially not vinegar so I'm keepin' outta the way of them thar peg wins


----------



## Pecos

Pajama bottoms, I am spending a lot more time in them than I ever imagined.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pecos said:


> Pajama bottoms, I am spending a lot more time in them than I ever imagined.


Oh I imagined spending more time in pj’s just never realized that some dreams do come true


----------



## Aneeda72

I bought a slow feed bowl for Bella and purchased her spot for board and train in April.  I should get the next stimulus check in March which will go for her vet bill and board and train.  Doing my part for the American economy as usual.   I am such a patriot!!  Bella born in the USA.  . Go Bella, Go Bella.

Seriously, go, its cold out here.  Snowed all day.


----------



## Kaila

I paid my bills.
It *feels* like a purchase, but I didn't get anything in hand, in return!


----------



## Pecos

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh I imagined spending more time in pj’s just never realized that some dreams do come true


I didn't either, but they are mighty comfortable,  ........ And sometimes it is the little things in life.


----------



## hollydolly

This evening on the way home from DD's house, we stopped off to pick up some groceries, and while we were at the superstore,  bought some jeans for both of us, a thick navy blue cable jumper for me, and a black  and white polka dot sleeveless top with a dipped hem also for me..  in the sale... the whole lot came to just £55


----------



## StarSong

Just ordered a DVD of Moonstruck (eBay) as part of my husband's birthday gift.  Shhhh....


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Just ordered a DVD of Moonstruck (eBay) as part of my husband's birthday gift.  Shhhh....


I won't say a word.... 

Oh I just remembered I bought a white hat online yesterday from asos..it's yet to arrive but it's not for me to wear it's to add to a wall in my house which has white  box -framed paintings , and the hat  is to soften the effect


----------



## Kaila

You won't say a word about *what, * @hollydolly   ?

Do you happen to know,  @StarSong   ?


----------



## StarSong

Who me?  No way!


----------



## Ken N Tx

New slippers...


----------



## StarSong

Ken N Tx said:


> New slippers...


Please tell me they have cozy, furry linings!


----------



## IrisSenior

More books, refills for my pen, dish soap, candle, ink for the printer, a tray for hubby to roll our pot and dryer sheets. All amazon.ca


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought some Gazpacho online  because the nearest large bricks and mortar  supermarket who sell it are a 30 mile round trip... 

I also bought some self adhesive EVA foam sheets in various colours, for me to make some craft pictures to frame....
​


----------



## RadishRose

Chinese delivery.


----------



## StarSong

A lap pillow type holder for my tablet.


----------



## rcleary171

I am adventuring into the world of small independent breweries. Old Rasputin (a stout) was smooth and flavorful (and with a 9% alcohol kick!). Looks like I will be stocking up on this soon.


----------



## squatting dog

A fresh re-supply of my favorite beverage. To tide me over the bumpy weather heading our way.


----------



## rcleary171

squatting dog said:


> A fresh re-supply of my favorite beverage. To tide me over the bumpy weather heading our way.
> 
> View attachment 149589


That looks like it will get you over a whole bunch of bumps!


----------



## Aneeda72

More balls for Bella


----------



## RadishRose

rcleary171 said:


> I am adventuring into the world of small independent breweries. Old Rasputin (a stout) was smooth and flavorful (and with a 9% alcohol kick!). Looks like I will be stocking up on this soon.
> 
> View attachment 149587


Old Rasputin, LOL what a name.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Old Rasputin, LOL what a name.


Our forum bartender keeps her eyes on the brands!  ♥


----------



## katlupe

More refills for my gel pens.


----------



## hollydolly

A Box of disposable Masks... this time in Pink, instead of the usual Blue or Black... 

..also yesterday  after we'd been to the recycle centre... we went shopping  for groceries , and then to the large Discount store, and I got  a shadow box frame , and a silver  diamante/green parrot keyring, where I'll take the ring off, and it'll look like a brooch, and I'll mount it inside the box frame...  and a whole new set of BPA free tupperware style containers..


----------



## Lee

Cat Scratch posts ....better the post than the furniture

A whole whack of kitty toys for a cat that prefers an empty grocery bag, he must like the rattling sound.


----------



## Happy Joe

Since several friends regularly come over for chess and Backgammon I decided that I need a better place for the board...
...bought one of these from Amazon yesterday.
https://www.amazon.com/Powell-Espre...13489562&rnid=2941120011&s=home-garden&sr=1-2







I wanted the center of gravity down low to help avoid tippiness (thus the pregnant pedestal).

Enjoy!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

IrisSenior said:


> More books, refills for my pen, dish soap, candle, ink for the printer, a tray for hubby to roll our pot and dryer sheets. All amazon.ca


You serve your pot on a tray???  Invite me over


----------



## rcleary171

I decided to get back to some old fashion analog communication. This is my first shortwave radio and I plan on learning a new hobby.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

squatting dog said:


> A fresh re-supply of my favorite beverage. To tide me over the bumpy weather heading our way.
> 
> View attachment 149589


Oh my...the memory that just brought up 
Twas a fun day on a pontoon boat, but think I STILL have a hang over and that was many years ago


----------



## Jules

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Oh my...the memory that just brought up
> Twas a fun day on a pontoon boat, but think I STILL have a hang over and that was many years ago


I’m another who won’t touch Southern Comfort because of the memories from 50 years ago.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Jules said:


> I’m another who won’t touch Southern Comfort because of the memories from 50 years ago.


----------



## IrisSenior

Kathleen’s Place said:


> You serve your pot on a tray???  Invite me over


No, it is rolled on the tray and smoked later. Sure, come on over.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Ozium is expensive but one or two quick spritzes does the job so these will last a *long* time. The nurses used to use the regular scented Ozium in clinic and I liked that but found out about the vanilla and like it much better.  I had been buying the purse size (0.8 oz). I got them for half Amazon's price on Ebay.  I got these last week from Amazon for what I believe is a good price. Four 3.5 oz for $25.99. Walmart's price is $33.37.


----------



## mellowyellow

I bought some plantation shutters for my bay window.


----------



## JonDouglas

How about a report on something I acquired that I not only didn't purchase but wouldn't have to begin with.  What I bought into was the idea of assembling an appliance and then testing it for one of the kids, who is busy with her own business.  Well, assemble it I did and tossed the box, which was a very stupid move because the thing only lasted 24 hours before crapping the bed.  After much fiddling, I was ready to toss (i.e., have the kid return) the appliance but was convinced to try to make the thing work by getting it fixed.  That resulted in endless phone calls and emails plus several trips to the service center.  Eventually, the firm, which was now on my sh*t list, finally sent another one for me to assemble.






Yup, it's that expensive humidifier and air filter.  Assembly was quick and easy the second time around and it has now been running for over a month.,  The device connects to your WiFi and can be controlled by a small remote control, and/or a smartphone app.  You can check your air quality and humidity down stairs while sitting in the WC upstairs. It keeps a record.






When I was reasonably satisfied the unit would continue working, youngest child said she had gotten something else, didn't want it and told me to keep it. This was the most aggravating thing I never purchased.  The company did stand behind it.  They should have for what it costs.  Is it worth it? IMHO only if you love gadgets, have the money and/or need careful monitoring and control over humidity and the quality of your air.  Does it work as advertised?  Yes, when it is working and this second unit is.


----------



## mellowyellow

rcleary171 said:


> I am adventuring into the world of small independent breweries. Old Rasputin (a stout) was smooth and flavorful (and with a 9% alcohol kick!). Looks like I will be stocking up on this soon.
> 
> View attachment 149587


What a great label, here's cheers.


----------



## rcleary171

mellowyellow said:


> What a great label, here's cheers.


Yes - the art caught my eye. I like what I read on the label and I was not disappointed. A bit expensive, $10 and change for a 4 pack, but I'm worth the expense!


----------



## mellowyellow

squatting dog said:


> A fresh re-supply of my favorite beverage. To tide me over the bumpy weather heading our way.
> 
> View attachment 149589


I love this drink and have it with lemonade, is there a better mixer, or maybe you take it neat


----------



## bowmore

I bought a 2 ounce package of Spanish ham called Jamon de Iberico to see what all the talk was about. It was very good, sort of like carpaccio, but it worked out to the equivalent of $200 per pound.


----------



## hollydolly

bowmore said:


> I bought a 2 ounce package of Spanish ham called Jamon de Iberico to see what all the talk was about. It was very good, sort of like carpaccio, but it worked out to the equivalent of $200 per pound.


oh I have Jamon de iberico  regularly when I'm in Spain.... in the deli  they cut it off in tiny slivers.... but you can buy a whole one for about 60 euros...


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

rcleary171 said:


> Yes - the art caught my eye. I like what I read on the label and I was not disappointed. A bit expensive, $10 and change for a 4 pack, but I'm worth the expense!


I’ll have to buy this for my sons  (Their worth it too...but only if they share )


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

bowmore said:


> I bought a 2 ounce package of Spanish ham called Jamon de Iberico to see what all the talk was about. It was very good, sort of like carpaccio, but it worked out to the equivalent of $200 per pound.


Holy cow!!! I mean PIG!  I’m not even go to try it for fear I would love it


----------



## squatting dog

mellowyellow said:


> I love this drink and have it with lemonade, is there a better mixer, or maybe you take it neat


Straight, right from a chilled bottle.


----------



## Dana

Just bought a magnetic framed dry erase white board for my office at home.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

I've been a teetotaler for many moons so I quench my thirst with more wholesome brews.  Recently I ordered a case of these via Amazon:













birch  "beer" is a misnomer as it is natural soft drink - incredibly refreshing, too


----------



## rcleary171

I like that brand very much and I love birch beer.


----------



## hollydolly

bowmore said:


> I bought a 2 ounce package of Spanish ham called Jamon de Iberico to see what all the talk was about. It was very good, sort of like carpaccio, but it worked out to the equivalent of $200 per pound.


just found one of  many pictures I've taken of the jamon.. as you can see there are some variants price-wise even in Spain.... supermarkets where this was taken tend to be cheaper.. ...


----------



## Aneeda72

Bandaids, Bad Bella Bad


----------



## oldiebutgoody

rcleary171 said:


> I like that brand very much and I love birch beer.





*GREAT* comment.  How I wish people would learn to appreciate natural non-alcohol beverages like birch beer, ginger beer, and coco water. These refreshments stimulate production of dopamines which make you feel good without any intoxication or unnatural feeling. They are Nature's cure for fatigue,     irritability, and lack of motivation.


----------



## Happy Joe

Bought a patio stool;
and a sphere puzzle.



Enjoy!


----------



## Pinky

oldiebutgoody said:


> *GREAT* comment.  How I wish people would learn to appreciate natural non-alcohol beverages like birch beer, ginger beer, and coco water. These refreshments stimulate production of dopamines which make you feel good without any intoxication or unnatural feeling. They are Nature's cure for fatigue,     irritability, and lack of motivation.


I love Jamaican ginger beer. It has a real kick to it!


----------



## katlupe

I bought a set of 3 nonstick skillets, a set of flexible cutting mats, a non-aerosol spray bottle for olive oil, 2 face masks and more coffee beans, all from Amazon.


----------



## Aneeda72

Furnace filters, and two long lasting chew bones for Bella that hopefully will last longer than 2 minutes, the current record for long lasting chews


----------



## PamfromTx

Lemon lime Alka Seltzer, cannot find in stores.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought some costume jewellery of which I'm going to make into a framed picture to hang on the wall


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I bought some costume jewellery of which I'm going to make into a framed picture to hang on the wall


I want to see it when it is done!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I want to see it when it is done!


you know me Kat, any opportunity for a photo.. but you gotta bear in mind I'm not a craft person at all, but I just felt that I might try it to put on the wall in my dressing room...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> you know me Kat, any opportunity for a photo.. but you gotta bear in mind I'm not a craft person at all, but I just felt that I might try it to put on the wall in my dressing room...


That makes it even better!


----------



## katlupe

Two bunny tee shirts. From Amazon.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> I bought some costume jewellery of which I'm going to make into a framed picture to hang on the wall


I've been seeing alot of those jewelry framed pictures on Pinterest and am intrigued.  @hollydolly   Problem is that I've given away alot of costume jewelry to my stepson's wife.  I mean .... alot!


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I've been seeing alot of those jewelry framed pictures on Pinterest and am intrigued.  @hollydolly   Problem is that I've given away alot of costume jewelry to my stepson's wife.  I mean .... alot!View attachment 152543


Oh I've never seen them Pam... perhaps I should have a look at them and get some ideas.... mine would never look like the one you posted lol


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

A pair of blue jeans just because I heard I might have to actually get out of my sweats and jammies and go out in the world again!


----------



## Jules

The blue jeans I ordered took forever to arrive and then I had to return them.  I‘ve ordered two more pairs - hoping one of them fits.  I’d pay a fortune for a good fit.  Then I noticed the Bay had a flash sale for one day.  I called and got a price match.


----------



## PamfromTx

_After two medical appointments I felt that I needed to go to my favorite stores.  I wore double masks!  

I bought 2 blouses and 2 pairs of pants.  Bought a bottle of foamy liquid soap for the guest bedroom and some house sleepers for the hubs.  It felt good to finally get out some.  I also stopped at a bakery and bought hubs his favorite sweets.  Got my car washed (if you call that buying).  lol  

I did alot today and now my body is aching from top to bottom.  But, I'm ok.  _

_I bought Flonase for my sinuses and ink cartridges for the printer at Walmart.  _

_I think I have probably forgotten something.  _


----------



## MickaC

I guess i had a good shopping day.
Ordered online 2 pairs of what was called " Pillow soft " sandals.....hope they're as good as they look.
Ordered online 2 sets of king size sheets, 600 thread count.......i'm sure they will be very nice.......but they weren't my first picked......seems everything i picked before these were out of stock......these ones are plain cocoa, no pattern or embossment.
From Wayfair.


----------



## Dana

Ordered two grooming brushes for my lovely horse, who is getting old and needs tender loving care.


----------



## hollydolly

I wish I could get my car washed... the hand car washes are still all closed here only automatic car washes open, and they're so narrow, they tend to scratch up the car


----------



## Ken N Tx

Shoes and water filter for the ice maker. (Amazon)


----------



## katlupe

I bought a set of 4 small stainless sliver baking pans. One serving types. Hoping I can use them for baking in the toaster oven. Amazon, of course.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ordered more Bandaids today, *BAD BELLA BAD*, a new computer cord since husband woke me up again last night by talking too loud, so he is moving his computer into his room this weekend, and a new puzzle for husband which looks nearly impossible for him to put together.  .  All from Amazon.


----------



## Jules

Jules said:


> The blue jeans I ordered took forever to arrive and then I had to return them.  I‘ve ordered two more pairs - hoping one of them fits.  I’d pay a fortune for a good fit.  Then I noticed the Bay had a flash sale for one day.  I called and got a price match.


The two pairs arrived and I’ll keep one.  Before I get them hemmed, I’ll wash them several times.  The last pants just kept shrinking until I gave them away.  Not sure I love these new ones.  The extra $ off made willing to try them.


----------



## hollydolly

I got some non -stick milk pans....


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I got some non -stick milk pans....


@hollydolly   What are milk pans? Are they for baking?


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly   What are milk pans? Are they for baking?


they're saucepans made specifically with a pourer for milk.. or anything else for that matter


----------



## Aneeda72

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly   What are milk pans? Are they for baking?


Hmm, non stick milk pans avoid having the udders from getting stuck to the pans?


----------



## Pecos

Whole recently roasted coffee beans which I use every morning to make LOL "the drink of gods."


----------



## hollydolly

Just bought 2 gel wrist pads for computer mouse... one for me and one for his maj...

Some backing felt for my attempt at making some jewellery craft picture

..also got some Gehwol foot cream... it's brilliant stuff but I usually just buy it in a tube , , until I noticed today that 75 ml is almost £8 and 500 ml pump dispenser is £20.....so I'm getting the dispenser... ..
I found this after standing on my feet at work for anything up to 10 hours a day , feet were wrecked, and I tried just about every well known  foot cream with little success, so although my feet are good now, I still use this to prevent any recurrence...


----------



## JustBonee

Had to buy a new Flexi  retractable dog leash today..  old one gave out on our morning walk.    ..Lil'Bear is a puller at times!


----------



## Pappy

From Amazon yesterday. Two cans of Vaseline spray lotion for my dry skin.
im so excited...now I’ve got one for each hand.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Battery operated leaf blower.(Amazon)


----------



## katlupe

I bought a pair of 1# dumbbells, a book with pictures and instructions for dumbbell exercises and a More Dirty Dancing CD.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Got a large bag of Firepit reflective glass. Copper colored.
Will have it set up in the pit for the weekend in time for a few Stella's for me and Corona's for the wife.


----------



## Happy Joe

a star puzzle, for my puzzle  collection/mental agility kit;


https://www.amazon.com/Wooden-Puzzl...=1&keywords=star+puzzle&qid=1615559261&sr=8-2

And a surface mount LED light (to make a light for the living room ceiling fan).  games (chess/backgammon need overhead lighting, IMO
.
https://www.amazon.com/Sunlite-5-5-Inch-Surface-Ceiling-Dimmable/dp/B07QXM613R/ref=sr_1_74?dchild=1&keywords=surface+mount+LED+light&qid=1615559585&sr=8-74&th=1



Enjoy!


----------



## JustBonee

That LED light is what I need to look into after our Winter power outage problems.   
Is it hard to install @Happy Joe ?


----------



## Happy Joe

Bonnie said:


> That LED light is what I need to look into after our Winter power outage problems.
> Is it hard to install @Happy Joe ?


Since, I believe, its powered by 120 volts House wiring) I expect that most folks will need an electrician.  For my self; I intend to modify it to install below a ceiling fans; which will likely involve some fabrication hassles..
I would not recommend it for power outages unless the user also has a 120 volt home generator/emergency power system.

For short power outages, up to a couple of days, I use my 12 volt (35 amp hour) scooter battery, that I keep for camping, powering a very small (12 to 120 volt) inverter along with existing table lamps that have 120 volt LED bulbs installed.  Lights go out; remove the battery from the battery maintainer/charger, carry it to the table lamp , unplug the lamp from the wall and plug it into the inverter connect the inverter to the battery, switch it and the light on, and pick up a good book or the e-book reader.

The battery supplies a limited amount of electricity, the inverter converts it to 120 volts, allowing me to easily run a very few , relatively dim (400 -450 lumen/50-60 watt equivalent) LED lights for up to a couple of days.



I also use oil lamps for emergency lighting.

For emergency heat I use thermostat controlled semi portable propane heaters.

Enjoy!


----------



## JustBonee

Thanks for the info Joe ...  I couldn't do that in my (rented) apartment.   No wiring anything here that management doesn't do. 
But  I  have a couple powerful lanterns that are battery powered,  and I guess I'll have to stick with them.


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> That LED light is what I need to look into after our Winter power outage problems.
> Is it hard to install @Happy Joe ?


I have exactly that light in my dressing room Bonnie.. my husband installed it... I think it was a bit fiddly... but not hard for him ...


----------



## Liberty

Just got the aluminum framed wicker chaise lounge I ordered...it matches two chairs and ottomans that are also on the back deck:


----------



## hollydolly

Just waiting for some fridge shelf liners to arrive.. supposed to be here shortly...


----------



## MickaC

Got the sheet sets i ordered and got them really fast.....shortest time i've waited yet.
They're so heavenly......600 TC, EGYPTIAN cotton, beautiful coca brown.

Today, i shopped online at Walmart.
2 large hand soap dispensers, holds 28 oz......had one just like these for a long time, got broke, came across these today...HAPPY....don't have to fill them up every 2 hours.
2 shower curtains.......and of course they have birds on them.....both have a silhouette of a flock flying.
Summer's Eve cleansing wipes, for us girls only.
4 tubes of GOLD BOND foot cream....i use it also on my rough spots on my elbows.....and my lower legs.
Now......i tried ordering i cream scoops again, everything i picked, came up.....cannot ship to my location......what ?????????
Might have to order direct from China........will try some of the other ones tomorrow......i use for muffins....perfect size.


----------



## Glowworm

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, non stick milk pans avoid having the udders from getting stuck to the pans?


If they do stick anyway perhaps you should buy anudder pan


----------



## Glowworm

MickaC said:


> Might have to order direct from China........will try some of the other ones tomorrow......i use for muffins....perfect size.


If you haven't ordered direct from China before it might be a good idea to check if you'll have to pay Customs duties and sales tax when the goods arrive. Here in Sweden we have to pay Customs, 25% sales tax plus a handling fee for anything we buy from a country outside the EU


----------



## Glowworm

I do all my grocery shopping online


----------



## MickaC

Glowworm said:


> If you haven't ordered direct from China before it might be a good idea to check if you'll have to pay Customs duties and sales tax when the goods arrive. Here in Sweden we have to pay Customs, 25% sales tax plus a handling fee for anything we buy from a country outside the EU


Thank you for the information......
I'm feeling kind of dumb......
I was trying to be funny about the ice cream scoop......
Will try for a different kind, brand.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Aneeda72

Underwear


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Underwear


why?...expecting to be hit by a bus sometime soon?


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> why?...expecting to be hit by a bus sometime soon?


Yup, cause I walk so much and our library just opened and I got a library card yesterday and I can walk to the library and the light to cross the street turns red before I can actually get across the street so I figured I at least want to have my underwear around my butt and not my ankles so the driver of the bus that hits me can’t claim that I tripped on my undies, which he saw around my ankles, and I was already laying in the street when he ran me over cause he thought I was a dead horse.  And everyone on this forum knows, people like to beat dead horses.  

@hollydolly


----------



## Pappy

A bag of Bonus S fertilizer for my lawn. Must go out later and spread the, well, you know.


----------



## charry

I last bought, 6 grey Flannels, pledge dry dusters, patchouli oil ,
Garden rake, disposable rubber gloves , and toothpaste , From Amazon ...
Will have another order going in next week.....


----------



## charry

Liberty said:


> Just got the aluminum framed wicker chaise lounge I ordered...it matches two chairs and ottomans that are also on the back deck:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154358


Very nice Liberty, I’m looking for a new sun lounger for hubby , but will need arms to it !


----------



## PamfromTx

Haven't bought anything for myself lately.   Just gifts for others.   I get discouraged when there are tons of people out and about; the pandemic isn't going anywhere and it is unsafe.


----------



## squatting dog

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup, cause I walk so much and our library just opened and I got a library card yesterday and I can walk to the library and the light to cross the street turns red before I can actually get across the street so I figured I at least want to have my underwear around my butt and not my ankles so the driver of the bus that hits me can’t claim that I tripped on my undies, which he saw around my ankles, and I was already laying in the street when he ran me over cause he thought I was a dead horse.  And everyone on this forum knows, people like to beat dead horses.
> 
> @hollydolly


----------



## SetWave

Just food and gas . . . but not in that order...


----------



## Ken N Tx

A cable for my daughter's lawn mower...(Amazon)


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Haven't bought anything for myself lately.   Just gifts for others.   I get discouraged when there are tons of people out and about; the pandemic isn't going anywhere and it is unsafe.


I'm the same, everytime I hear in the media that places like the beach or the city parks are mobbed, my heart sinks... we've been so good about staying home I feel that because of people who go out without masks we'll never get out of this lockdown


----------



## Marie5656

*I ordered myself a replacement neck pillow from Amazon.  It is buckwheat filled, and can be heated in microwave if I want.  I have used my old one to the point where I NEED to retire it. I love it.  It arrives tomorrow.  If it suits my needs, and is similar enough to the one I am retiring, I may order a second as a back up.  Though my original has lasted several years.

*


----------



## Feelslikefar

Ordered 2 Watches.  I know, who wears watches anymore.
One is a cheap chronograph, the kind with the 3 dials ( that I never can see, but make the watch look cool )
The other is one of those 'smart' watches that does health stuff and the best part for me, is you can control your music.

I am not a collector, just wear a different watch when the mood strikes me.
Never felt completely 'dressed' without a watch on.
(  I hate being old and programmed.  )


----------



## hollydolly

Feelslikefar said:


> Ordered 2 Watches.  I know, who wears watches anymore.
> One is a cheap chronograph, the kind with the 3 dials ( that I never can see, but make the watch look cool )
> The other is one of those 'smart' watches that does health stuff and the best part for me, is you can control your music.
> 
> I am not a collector, just wear a different watch when the mood strikes me.
> Never felt completely 'dressed' without a watch on.
> (  I hate being old and programmed.  )


I wear watches... nice watches but not expensive. My husband who is tech mad doesn't wear a smart watch instead he has quite a collection of expensive high end watches...

I have lots of Tech... and sometimes I wonder whether I should buy a smart watch but then I  really don't need one. I have an Iphone, Ipad, Apple mac desktop... you name it.. I don't need the thing that tells me the time to have to be charged and constantly be telling me I have messages..  Probably if I still went out to work I'd be more interested but not now


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> why?...expecting to be hit by a bus sometime soon?


If you’re expecting to be hit by a bus, wear the old underwear - it’s going to be ruined.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> If you’re expecting to be hit by a bus, wear the old underwear - it’s going to be ruined.


I LOST weight, trust me, the old underwear was not covering my butt.  I really, really needed new underwear and despite not having the stimulus money, yet, I bought some.  CRACK KILLS.


----------



## horseless carriage

The first picture is the new summer blazer that I bought a couple of weeks ago.
Following that are two photos of the trousers that my wife is making to go with the blazer.
The trousers are all but finished but not quite, they will need to be pressed professionally at a dry cleaners, in order to insert a strong crease. What you see of the trousers, I uplifted from the photo on the front of the paper pattern. The style is known as Oxford Bags.


----------



## dobielvr

Aneeda72 said:


> I LOST weight, trust me, the old underwear was not covering my butt.  I really, really needed new underwear and despite not having the stimulus money, yet, I bought some.  CRACK KILLS.


Thanks for sharing...lololol


----------



## Dana

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 155192
> View attachment 155193
> View attachment 155194
> The first picture is the new summer blazer that I bought a couple of weeks ago.
> Following that are two photos of the trousers that my wife is making to go with the blazer.
> The trousers are all but finished but not quite, they will need to be pressed professionally at a dry cleaners, in order to insert a strong crease. What you see of the trousers, I uplifted from the photo on the front of the paper pattern. The style is known as Oxford Bags.



_Real Oxford bags look like this..._
https://www.efootage.com/videos/81443/oxford-bags-trousers


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My digital clock went crazy. Two weeks before the time change, it was already "setting itself" one hour ahead. I'd set it, in one day it was 12 minutes fast. By the 2nd day, it was 40 minutes fast and the 3rd..24 hours fast. I unplugged it for awhile but missed being able to see the time without grabbing my phone. I reset it twice and decided to just get another one. Glad we went to Walmart because I got one a couple of dollars cheaper than what I would have chosen on Amazon.


----------



## Pappy

Had lunch at a local diner. First time for us in a long time. I had eggs, home fries and toast. Mother had an egg salad sandwich.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Had lunch at a local diner. First time for us in a long time. I had eggs, home fries and toast. Mother had an egg salad sandwich.


I'm so looking forward to ours opening, still being told that the earliest it will be will be mid April and will be for outside dining only...


----------



## horseless carriage

Dana said:


> _Real Oxford bags look like this..._
> https://www.efootage.com/videos/81443/oxford-bags-trousers



You are very knowledgeable Dana, I'm impressed. It was impossible to buy a pattern of an exact copy of Oxford Bags, my wife, clever girl that she is, alters the trouser hem width. These are a dark brown pair that she made previously. That pair that I lifted from the front of the pattern are still a work in progress. You will see them soon, when dry cleaners re-open.


----------



## Dana

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 155287
> You are very knowledgeable Dana, I'm impressed. It was impossible to buy a pattern of an exact copy of Oxford Bags, my wife, clever girl that she is, alters the trouser hem width. These are a dark brown pair that she made previously. That pair that I lifted from the front of the pattern are still a work in progress. You will see them soon, when dry cleaners re-open.


_
My Grandfather went to Oxford where the bags were actually created to replace the banned plus fours at the time. We still have a trunk in the attic in London, with a lot of his paraphernalia.

Looking forward to seeing the finished product...your wife is very skilled._


----------



## horseless carriage

The shoes that I have ordered to wear with the trousers that my wife is making. They haven't arrived yet, but then again the trousers aren't finished yet.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 155288
> The shoes that I have ordered to wear with the trousers that my wife is making. They haven't arrived yet, but then again the trousers aren't finished yet.


As teenage girls  in the very early 70's Oxford bags were even a fashion for us.. it was the winter of the year when we wore hotpants in the summer...







 I had multi check....

we even wore 2-tone shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The fashion lasted one season and it was gone but I loved the shoes.....

..as always your wife is a master seamstress.. she makes such beautiful outfits, I love those oxford bags...


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> we even wore 2-tone shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fashion lasted one season and it was gone but I loved the shoes.....
> 
> ..as always your wife is a master seamstress.. she makes such beautiful outfits, I love those oxford bags...



Those shoes really are timeless. This may come as a surprise, you mention the shoes being in fashion in the 1970's, it's well known that two tone shoes were very popular throughout the 1940's but they have been just as popular in previous decades. The shoes in the photo, one on the left for the men, the other the ladies, were sold in Saxone shoe shops (remember them?) well before the forties and you can still see them, in the V&A museum.


----------



## digifoss

Other than the weekly trip to Walmart and Kroger we have done all of our shopping online for the past year


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 155350
> Those shoes really are timeless. This may come as a surprise, you mention the shoes being in fashion in the 1970's, it's well known that two tone shoes were very popular throughout the 1940's but they have been just as popular in previous decades. The shoes in the photo, one on the left for the men, the other the ladies, were sold in Saxone shoe shops (remember them?) well before the forties and you can still see them, in the V&A museum.


Oh yes I knew they were high fashion in the 40's... and yes I remember Saxone with great affection, still miss them today...


----------



## Aneeda72

Bought new shirts amd sweat pants for husband, couple new toys for Bella, spending my stimulus money as fast as possible before they decide to take it back


----------



## Jules

Amazon for two different metal credit card/business card holders.  One would be enough except that they’re not showing many of the style I like.  Since Covid I no longer need cash or coin.  My purse is much lighter.  I can wear a vest with my phone on one side & credit card holder on the other.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Amazon for two different metal credit card/business card holders.  One would be enough except that they’re not showing many of the style I like.  Since Covid I no longer need cash or coin.  My purse is much lighter.  *I can wear a vest with my phone on one side & credit card holder on the other.*


*that's pretty much what I do......although I try to take change in my jeans pocket where I can, I really want to pay by cash in smaller shops, and even sometimes in the supermarket if I take my bag out with me .

 I feel if we just let a cashless society take over we'll regret it..*


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> *that's pretty much what I do......although I try to take change in my jeans pocket where I can, I really want to pay by cash in smaller shops, and even sometimes in the supermarket if I take my bag out with me .
> 
> I feel if we just let a cashless society take over we'll regret it..*


I mostly pay cash for everything except Amazon, of course


----------



## Aneeda72

Had to decide against the platform bed  since there was no way husband, at his age and poor physical shape he is in, could get it in the house let along set it up.  Settled for a bed frame with a head board and foot board.  He didn’t like my last one so when we moved he threw it away.  Just one of many things of mine that went, unknown to me, into the apartment dumpster.


----------



## hollydolly

A 5 month supply of Vit D3 plus K2... most people don't realise that to have Vit D3 work correctly it needs to be taken alongside vit k2 ...


----------



## timoc

A 5 ton supply of ******, just in case Lara is right about humankind being wiped out by 2045.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> A 5 month supply of Vit D3 plus K2... most people don't realise that to have Vit D3 work correctly it needs to be taken alongside vit k2 ...


I didn't know that. I just ordered my Vit D3 (5000 IU) so how much Vit K would I need to go along that?


----------



## katlupe

I ordered my vitamins and supplements, more refills for the gel pens, oat hay, a set of cleaning brushes and 3 music CD's (Soundtracks of Grease and Saturday Night Fever and a compilation CD, Pure 60's). All from Amazon.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I didn't know that. I just ordered my Vit D3 (5000 IU) so how much Vit K would I need to go along that?


I don't know Kat... I buy it as a combined pill... it's very important that you get K2... not just K. Many Vits are labelled Vit D, and Vit K...  when in fact what is needed is D3 and K2...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I don't know Kat... I buy it as a combined pill... it's very important that you get K2... not just K. Many Vits are labelled Vit D, and Vit K...  when in fact what is needed is D3 and K2...


Thank  you, I will go check it out and see what I need.


----------



## horseless carriage

Aneeda72 said:


> I mostly pay cash for everything except Amazon, of course





hollydolly said:


> *I feel if we just let a cashless society take over we'll regret it..*


Some retailers only accept certain ways of paying, cash certainly isn't one of them. When my wife and I went to a Hawaiian themed wedding I searched for a hat to match my thirties style suit. The search was in vain but a young milliner in Belgium, who spoke fluent English said she could make one. We spoke on the phone, I gave her my hat size in both imperial & metric just to make sure that the hat would fit, she gave me a reasonable price, including post & packaging and told me to pay by Paypal. By what? 

"Let me get back to you," I said, adding, "I have an idea." Two days later the milliner phoned me: "You've sent me cash," she exclaimed, like she had never seen the filthy folding stuff. "Supposing I was dishonest." Before she could say anymore I interjected and said, "if you were a charlatan, I would lose the money for the hat, but if I had given you my card details and you were dishonest, how much more could I have lost?" The hat arrived a week later, what a beautiful job she made of it too.


----------



## Aneeda72

timoc said:


> A 5 ton supply of ******, just in case Lara is right about humankind being wiped out by 2045.


Well, I am not familiar with ******, but, you know I’ve seen the commercials, I don’t think it increases sperm count, , and who wants babies at our age?


----------



## horseless carriage

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I am not familiar with ******, but, you know I’ve seen the commercials, I don’t think it increases sperm count, , and who wants babies at our age?


Quite so, but I do find that half a tablet of ****** stops me rolling out of bed at night.


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I didn't know that. I just ordered my Vit D3 (5000 IU) so how much Vit K would I need to go along that?


Has your doctor tested you and recommended you take so much vitamins?  You can take too many.  My doctor checks my levels and just told me to stop taking my VitB.  Since I am eating better I no longer need the supplement, and she had me cut back on Vitamin D.


----------



## Dana

Aneeda72 said:


> Has your doctor tested you and recommended you take so much vitamins?  You can take too many.  My doctor checks my levels and just told me to stop taking my VitB.  Since I am eating better I no longer need the supplement, and she had me cut back on Vitamin D.



_Good comment...I would add to that...Vit K is not compatible with blood thinning drugs. Also one can get more than enough Vit K from eating a little greens, eggs and normal everyday foods. Too many vitamins as people age can be detrimental._


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Has your doctor tested you and recommended you take so much vitamins?  You can take too many.  My doctor checks my levels and just told me to stop taking my VitB.  Since I am eating better I no longer need the supplement, and she had me cut back on Vitamin D.


It's true some people do take too many presuming that all Vitamins are good for you, nothing could be further from the truth. In this instance my point is that if you need to take Vit D3, then it requires Vit K2 to work properly..they're like a Ying and yang vit duo...


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> I'm the same, everytime I hear in the media that places like the beach or the city parks are mobbed, my heart sinks... we've been so good about staying home I feel that because of people who go out without masks we'll never get out of this lockdown


Your so right holly , everyone doing exactly what they want to do,
And they have the cheek to say, that we must have the vaccine, to help the community ,!! 
Laughable really......we ve not seen or been near anyone for a year......
I Wish others had adhered to the restrictions, we wouldn’t  be in this mess now !!!


----------



## katlupe

Aneeda72 said:


> Has your doctor tested you and recommended you take so much vitamins?  You can take too many.  My doctor checks my levels and just told me to stop taking my VitB.  Since I am eating better I no longer need the supplement, and she had me cut back on Vitamin D.


I will ask him. I have to go back to him on the 9th. I have been taking it for awhile due to not getting much time in the sun.It seems to help my mood in the winter. I only take Vitamin D, a once a day multi-vitamin and 2 fish oil capsules daily. Nothing else so far.


----------



## Aneeda72

charry said:


> Your so right holly , everyone doing exactly what they want to do,
> And they have the cheek to say, that we must have the vaccine, to help the community ,!!
> Laughable really......we ve not seen or been near anyone for a year......
> I Wish others had adhered to the restrictions, we wouldn’t  be in this mess now !!!


I heard on CNN yesterday Europe is lockdown again.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I heard on CNN yesterday Europe is lockdown again.


No , it's not...

Europe is not one country, like America, Canada, China, Australia... it's many countries....


----------



## charry

Aneeda72 said:


> I heard on CNN yesterday Europe is lockdown again.


We re coming out of lockdown in June ...hopefully ......


----------



## charry

Aneeda72 said:


> I heard on CNN yesterday Europe is lockdown again.


Italy , France and Germany are back in lockdown.....lots of deaths, the vaccines are useless !


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> As teenage girls  in the very early 70's Oxford bags were even a fashion for us.. it was the winter of the year when we wore hotpants in the summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had multi check....
> 
> we even wore 2-tone shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fashion lasted one season and it was gone but I loved the shoes.....
> 
> ..as always your wife is a master seamstress.. she makes such beautiful outfits, I love those oxford bags...


Some of us are still in a time warp Holly. The hub-bub of general chit chat in the supermarket can go very quiet whan the baggies get noticed.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> No , it's not...
> 
> Europe is not one country, like America, Canada, China, Australia... it's many countries....


I was just saying what I heard, I realize Europe is not one country, CNN was not specific as to which countries were going on lockdown.  And while the USA is one land mass, it is made up of individual states.  It’s the same situation.  New Mexico last I checked is one lockdown.  Texas is open.  Utah is open.

Makes it hard for us to travel to Texas since we have to drive through New Mexico.  Can’t go to Washington state cause we have to drive through California, and I am not keen on going into California at this time.

I imagine if certain countries are on lockdown it might be hard to reach other countries that are not.  But idk.  I am not looking at a map though cause I am not in Europe.


----------



## MarciKS

I bought a video game yesterday via digital download.


----------



## StarSong

I ordered a California state flag this morning.


----------



## Jules

Ordered a pill cutter.  Neither one of us can swallow huge vitamins.  

One of my new credit card holders has arrived.  Don’t think I like the design as well as my old one.  It’s not as flexible.


----------



## win231

horseless carriage said:


> Quite so, but I do find that half a tablet of ****** stops me rolling out of bed at night.


Yes, that's why they give ****** to men in convalescent homes......


----------



## win231

I just got a cleaver.  Perfect for salads:


----------



## hollydolly

A new chain for the chainsaw....


----------



## SetWave

StarSong said:


> I ordered a California state flag this morning.


As a proud sixth generation offspring of California pioneers I have one on display in the corner of my living room.


----------



## Aneeda72

As a fat old lady-gummy bears, I love the dang things and I shouldn’t eat them due to diabetis, but some days you just got to do what you got to do.


----------



## JonDouglas

The only major purchase of late was new adventure shoes for the redhead.  







I took her out to dance yesterday to try them out..  Below was our ballroom.






The test was to see how she'd do on a softer, sandy, mushy, snotty, road full of potholes.  She danced beautifully and I didn't trip her up.  What you see above was a better part of the road.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I bought loads of coffee filter papers mail order.  I used to buy these in Europe for €1 for 100.  If you can get them they're 3 or 4 times as much in the UK.  Not many stores seem to sell them.  I do have a reusable filter, but it tends to clog up if I'm making a full jug of coffee.
Papers work just fine.


----------



## MarciKS

Capt Lightning said:


> I bought loads of coffee filter papers mail order.  I used to buy these in Europe for €1 for 100.  If you can get them they're 3 or 4 times as much in the UK.  Not many stores seem to sell them.  I do have a reusable filter, but it tends to clog up if I'm making a full jug of coffee.
> Papers work just fine.


How can a country have coffee and hardly any filters? That doesn't make much sense. LOL!


----------



## fmdog44

A small reading light.


----------



## RadishRose

A new phone.

Do we still call them telephones?

"I bought a new telephone" sounds weird, doesn't it?


----------



## Jules

RadishRose said:


> A new phone.
> 
> Do we still call them telephones?
> 
> "I bought a new telephone" sounds weird, doesn't it?


Yes, now that you mention it, it really does.


----------



## horseless carriage

RadishRose said:


> A new phone.
> 
> Do we still call them telephones?
> 
> "I bought a new telephone" sounds weird, doesn't it?


Not really!


----------



## Jules

Today I actually shopped.  The new jeans that I ordered online stretched out as soon as I wore them.  They’ll be donated.  Went to another store and found some on sale. There weren’t any other customers in the store.  Then I went to another store and bought two caps & a hat.  It actually felt exciting. It doesn’t take much to thrill me nowadays.


----------



## Pappy

Yesterday went to Ollies and bought two water hoses and nozzles. The sun down here ruins hoses, here in Florida, so I replaced two out of three. Also got a bag of Bonus S for my lawn. Sticker shock on this one.


----------



## MarciKS

Pappy said:


> Yesterday went to Ollies and bought two water hoses and nozzles. The sun down here ruins hoses, here in Florida, so I replaced two out of three. Also got a bag of Bonus S for my lawn. Sticker shock on this one.


*The sun here is bad for a person's dashboard. I don't use a hose so...*Shrugs**


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Yesterday went to Ollies and bought two water hoses and nozzles. The sun down here ruins hoses, here in Florida, so I replaced two out of three. Also got a bag of Bonus S for my lawn. Sticker shock on this one.


it's the same in Spain, the sun ruins the hoses.. and everything else tbh...the paint and render on mi Casa ( which has to be painted every 5 years) ... the paintwork on the cars... annoying


----------



## JonDouglas

Bought a hamburger press, needing to up my burger game.  Now, if I could just make chili that would taste like what Steak n Shake used to make back at their original drive-in ( on Main Street in Normal, IL) when it was owned by the founder's family.  None of the internet "copycat" recipes even come close to what they served in the 1950s

Edit Note:  The original Steak n Shake was THE place through which to cruise a and have a burger in 1950s central IL.


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> it's the same in Spain, the sun ruins the hoses.. and everything else tbh...the paint and render on mi Casa ( which has to be painted every 5 years) ... the paintwork on the cars... annoying


If the sun and dry weather ruin things why don't you sell up and move inland because the rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain


----------



## SetWave

Just ordered some new luggage. That oughta prime the travel troubles . . .


----------



## hollydolly

SetWave said:


> Just ordered some new luggage. That oughta prime the travel troubles . . .


Noooo.... Autumn before last just as we arrived home from overseas.. I bought some really beautiful cases from Laura Ashley, even tho' we really didn't need any new ones... we've never got to use them since...


----------



## SetWave

hollydolly said:


> Noooo.... Autumn before last just as we arrived home from overseas.. I bought some really beautiful cases from Laura Ashley, even tho' we really didn't need any new ones... we've never got to use them since...


Eventually . . . I'm sure they will be put to good use.


----------



## Pecos

Sprinkler heads, I still have some repair work to do.


----------



## SetWave

Finally give in and ordered the bike I've been drooling over for months. They won't ship to my planned destination so it's coming here and I will ship it ahead myself as I depart. It's on backorder so watch the goddamned virus slow down and allow travel with me sitting on my butt awaiting its arrival.


----------



## hollydolly

SetWave said:


> Finally give in and ordered the bike I've been drooling over for months. They won't ship to my planned destination so it's coming here and I will ship it ahead myself as I depart. It's on backorder so watch the goddamned virus slow down and allow travel with me sitting on my butt awaiting its arrival.


Push bike or Motorbike ?


----------



## SetWave

hollydolly said:


> Push bike or Motorbike ?



A weather resistant beach cruiser.
Yeah Now!


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> Push bike or Motorbike ?


I've always wondered why they're called push bike in England. OK if I had one I'd have to push it. Pedal bike would sound more logical.


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> I've always wondered why they're called push bike in England. OK if I had one I'd have to push it. Pedal bike would sound more logical.


The push in "*push bike*" refers to having to *push* on the pedals to make it move. It only came about to distinguish from motorized versions once they became a thing


----------



## Pappy

Another exciting Amazon day yesterday. A package of stick-up hooks for my Florida room. Oh, the excitement is overwhelming.


----------



## hollydolly

Our clocks went forward last night/early this morning... I've had the same radio alarm for several years.. I don't need an alarm clock now since I've retired, so I've just ordered a Radio controlled bedside clock so I never need to mess around with seasonal time changes again.. it's about the only clock in the house that isn't radio controlled.

It's due to arrive this evening... 6 hour delivery window


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> The push in "*push bike*" refers to having to *push* on the pedals to make it move. It only came about to distinguish from motorized versions once they became a thing


In the US we distinguish between them as bicycles, motorized bikes/bicycles (small engine to assist), and motorcycle or motorbikes.


----------



## hollydolly

here it's Pushbikes .... electric bike...mountain bike... motorbike


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> here it's Pushbikes .... electric bike...mountain bike... motorbike


Don't forget mopeds


----------



## rkunsaw

I bought PJs for my wife from SWOMOG. I ordered them on the 22nd they shipped them the same day and they arrived on the 24th. Mt wife really likes them too.


----------



## Chet

Ordered HP 21 ink cartridge for the printer this AM. I rarely use the printer but it will be ready if needed.


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Don't forget mopeds


yes but we were talking anything named ''bike''...


----------



## hollydolly

My radio controlled bedside clock arrived, about an hour ago... I ordered it earlier this afternoon . It's now in situ...


----------



## horseless carriage

That is, er, is sort of, er, I'm not sure. Where's the clock face? 
Perhaps I need an upgrade.


----------



## funsearcher!

Yesterday I found new gardening gloves and gardening tools, since apparently I left my old ones in my garage when I moved. I have spring fever so looking at all the gardening stuff was quite entertaining for me.


----------



## Aneeda72

I bought a food processor so I don’t have to chop my veggies by hand since I am cooking a little lately.    I am not an expert at making my morning pancake which I enjoy so much, and don’t have to get him to go to McDonald’s once a week for pancakes.  Cheaper this way as well.

But I am out of strawberries, sad.  I could walk to the store this morning but it is extremely windy and hard to walk with a walker that far when it is windy.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I bought a food processor so I don’t have to chop my veggies by hand since I am cooking a little lately.    I am not an expert at making my morning pancake which I enjoy so much, and don’t have to get him to go to McDonald’s once a week for pancakes.  Cheaper this way as well.
> 
> But I am out of strawberries, sad.  I could walk to the store this morning but it is extremely windy and hard to walk with a walker that far when it is windy.


When you do get out buy frozen strawberries... and then you can just defrost a couple at a time


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> When you do get out buy frozen strawberries... and then you can just defrost a couple at a time


Sacrilege!  How dare you @hollydolly?  Frozen strawberries?-the horror . . We now have fresh beautiful strawberries and the little market where I shop gets them from a wonderful grower so all the strawberries in the package have no mold or squishy spots and are big beautiful and perfect.  Hmm, like me 

Buy them, bring them home, put them in the hand slicer, husband slices them, each slice perfection, add fake sugar, stuff them in my face.  50 calories a cup, better than gummy bears and almost nothing is better than gummy bears.  But now I am out of strawberries and gummy bears.  My life is hell.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Sacrilege!  How dare you @hollydolly?  Frozen strawberries?-the horror . . We now have fresh beautiful strawberries and the little market where I shop gets them from a wonderful grower so all the strawberries in the package have no mold or squishy spots and are big beautiful and perfect. Hmm, like me
> 
> Buy them, bring them home, put them in the hand slicer, husband slices them, each slice perfection, add fake sugar, stuff them in my face.  50 calories a cup, better than gummy bears and almost nothing is better than gummy bears.  But now I am out of strawberries and gummy bears.  My life is hell.


Yup. but you don't have any now do you ?...whereas...if you had frozen.... ...freeze the fresh ones from the little market shop then...


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

We bought a new bathroom mirror, light fixture, faucet, and flooring for the bathroom


----------



## StarSong

Ordered some Bob's Red Mill organic whole grain baking ingredients, herbal teas and medjool dates.


----------



## hollydolly

Kathleen’s Place said:


> We bought a new bathroom mirror, light fixture, faucet, and flooring for the bathroom


we just had a new vanity , sink and tap last week...


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

hollydolly said:


> we just had a new vanity , sink and tap last week...


I’mgoing to try painting the vanity


----------



## Lethe200

Goodness....what haven't I bought, LOL? We are Amazon Prime members and hardly a day goes by without us ordering something. Excluding groceries and take-out, in the last week we ordered:

espresso powder
Crisco cooking spray
Pashmina poncho
kitchen glove (the kind that stops knife cuts)
chicken bouillon
homeopathic allergy pills
band-aids
- all from Amazon, not including 11 books on Kindle

2 pairs of house slippers
pair of sapphire & white topaz earrings (gift)
tealight candelabra

I've found that although our supermarkets' shelves are stocked, what they are carrying is a bit more limited than before. There was cooking spray, for example, but only the PAM brand. I don't use that brand any longer, the Crisco is more economical and works just as well.

The band-aids also are a certain size and type I prefer, as I'm always getting cuts and dings on my fingers. I have a hard time finding them, even though the drugstores and markets have boxes of different bandages - but not the kind I want.

I really find it so much easier to shop on-line, even for clothes and shoes. I always used catalogs a lot pre-Internet, so going on-line to order was a natural segue for me once technology made it possible.


----------



## RadishRose

A pizza.
Sausage and eggplant.


----------



## tbeltrans

Question:
What have you bought recently?​Answer:

I don't know, but the money sure goes fast, doesn't it?   

Another of life's sillier moments from...

Tony


----------



## hollydolly

Retinol Moisturiser


----------



## Pepper

Chocolate as an extra present for my baby son who will be 41 tomorrow!  He was mad that last year Covid took away his fortieth BD party so tomorrow his wife designed a clever party for him.  I will watch my grandson (YAY!) and she will take son to a friend's place, then to another, and another, etc. At each, the friends are waiting with a toast.  

So, I won't be writing here tomorrow


----------



## StarSong

Went to the Korean grocery store this morning and bought some tofu, white miso, pickled ginger, and a whole lot of produce.


----------



## horseless carriage

This blazer is on sale for £485:00


This one, from a different company has come down & down & down in price.
The pandemic has probably been the cause of it's lack of sales. I watched the 
price fall. There was only one left in my size last week. £49:00.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Chocolate as an extra present for my baby son who will be 41 tomorrow!  He was mad that last year Covid took away his fortieth BD party so tomorrow his wife designed a clever party for him.  I will watch my grandson (YAY!) and she will take son to a friend's place, then to another, and another, etc. At each, the friends are waiting with a toast.
> 
> So, I won't be writing here tomorrow


My daughter is 45 years old  in a weeks' time, she too was mad as thump when she missed the celebration of  her birthday last year...this year we're going to be able to do something, don't quite know what, but the lockdown is being lifted on the 12th the day before her birthday

Happy Birthday to your baby boy...


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> My daughter is 45 years old  in a weeks' time, she too was mad as thump when she missed the celebration of  her birthday last year...this year we're going to be able to do something, don't quite know what, but the lockdown is being lifted on the 12th the day before her birthday
> 
> Happy Birthday to your baby boy...


Without children and their stages in life, time spans appear different. You have a daughter coming up 45, you probably think: "Where did the time go?" But you have seen her throughout her life. We used to have neighbours who had two little girls born with a year of each other. They were five and six at the time, almost like twins. These two found our dance clothes wardrobe, well they found my wife's. A little girl's dream, all these ballgowns, great for dressing up. Their parents marriage broke down and they moved away. I worked out the other day that their ages are now 28 and 29. Talk about freak me out.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Without children and their stages in life, time spans appear different. You have a daughter coming up 45, you probably think: "Where did the time go?" But you have seen her throughout her life. We used to have neighbours who had two little girls born with a year of each other. They were five and six at the time, almost like twins. These two found our dance clothes wardrobe, well they found my wife's. A little girl's dream, all these ballgowns, great for dressing up. Their parents marriage broke down and they moved away. I worked out the other day that their ages are now 28 and 29. Talk about freak me out.


yep you're right, it's really only when I write my daughters' age down, that I think... how on earth can she be  almost 45, it's impossible....


----------



## Ruthanne

A new flavor of dog food for my dog, millet, easter eggs, new sweat suit.


----------



## SetWave

Some bright yellow tags for my new suitcase.


----------



## Jules

A new coffee maker.  Absolutely hated the one I bought in the winter.  It ran the water through so fast there was no flavour in the coffee.  DH doesn’t like waste so I didn’t say anything until yesterday.  He agreed and now we’re back to the original one we had.  Yay to good coffee.


----------



## Pecos

Two iphone12's and now we are spending a whale of a lot of time getting them connected to everything and fully running. They are quite an upgrade from our old iPhone 4's. We got the larger screens which helps the eyesight.
They are a tad expensive, but we tend to keep ours for a long time.


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> Two iphone12's and now we are spending a whale of a lot of time getting them connected to everything and fully running. They are quite an upgrade from our old iPhone 4's. We got the larger screens which helps the eyesight.
> They are a tad expensive, but we tend to keep ours for a long time.


you should have waited till August for  the new S model..that's what I'm doing.I have the 10x Iphone, hubs has the 11 we'll both upgrade at the end of summer , costs me nothing...


----------



## hollydolly

New keyboard for me..I hate the white one that comes with the Mac desktop....it's always missing letters .. so I got myself a completely different make in silver


----------



## Aneeda72

A roast, , probably not bought one in a couple years, but it’s Easter and we are eating at home now , so while I can’t eat much meat, my husband can.  .  Had to look up how to cook it, takes hours apparently but smells good.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> A roast, , probably not bought one in a couple years, but it’s Easter and we are eating at home now , so while I can’t eat much meat, my husband can. .  Had to look up how to cook it, takes hours apparently but smells good.


The roast came out really well, but I had to put the potatoes and carrots into the microwave.  I waited too long to add them.  Oh, well, my memory of how to cook is returning slowly.  That roast cooked for over 4 hours.


----------



## Aneeda72

Planting strawberries today, working on those castle rocks, planning where in the garden to bury my husband, , bought me some gummy bears so, yes, stuffing my face.


----------



## Aneeda72

Bought 6 different tomato plants yesterday, potting soil, and potted them.  Since it is snowing today they are in the shed.  Worked on turning my box spring into a raised garden bed .  Looks fine, got to fill it with potting soil and it is ready.  I am nuts about summer tomatoes.


----------



## StarSong

Five new tires for our RV.  Believe it or not they were delivered by FedEx (who knew they delivered unwrapped tires?) and we'll get them put on in a few days.


----------



## hollydolly

Black Bin Liners...found I can buy 200 quality ones online  for the price of 50 in the shop


----------



## JustBonee

Ever heard of these?  ... Robot cats and dogs
I bought an interactive  tabby cat ... for my dog!!   ..   expensive, but so much fun and it's very lifelike, fur and all.
We  call her Kitty.  
Love all the movements and sounds,    and it looks so real.  Lil'Bear still can't figure Kitty out!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










https://www.interactivepuppy.com/hasbro-white-interactive-senior-companion-pets/

They make these especially for seniors with dementia..


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> Ever heard of these?  ... Robot cats and dogs
> I bought an interactive  tabby cat ... for my dog!!   ..   expensive, but so much fun and it's very lifelike, fur and all.
> We  call her Kitty.
> Love all the movements and sounds,    and it looks so real.  Lil'Bear still can't figure Kitty out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.interactivepuppy.com/hasbro-white-interactive-senior-companion-pets/
> 
> They make these especially for seniors with dementia..


Our digger would eat it...


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


> Our digger would eat it...


Lil'Bear  goes up to Kitty and nudges it every once in a while, especially when it meows at him.  (and it's almost as big as him)


----------



## Ruthanne

I bought a new pair of black slacks for spring.  I don't know if I even will wear shorts this Summer.  My mother quit wearing shorts at some point too in her life.  I also got the birdie some more millet, and some carpet fresh.


----------



## Aneeda72

I bought a pair of shorts.  I’ve lost so much weight that my other shorts did not fit.


----------



## horseless carriage

Aneeda72 said:


> I bought a pair of shorts.  I’ve lost so much weight that my other shorts did not fit.


When my wife makes me a new shirt, she measures my neck, then my chest and finally my midriff. I hate it when she says: Definitely maternity. Here's a shirt that's a work in progress: Look closely at the breast pocket in the second picture and see how she makes it "disappear."


----------



## JonDouglas

I just put a deposit down on a Skydio 2 drone.  






My intent is to up my photography game by taking more elevated/aerial photos and perhaps videos later.  I figure their advance avoidance technology will help me to not crash the thing, which is a not insignificant issue with many other drones.


----------



## MickaC

Went for quite some time without the shopping thing.
But, catching up on that now.
Got 2 large soap dispensers, 28 oz......still waiting for shower curtains, have the heavy clear plastic ones on my showers, these are just the pretty ones to cover the other ones.....have birds on them of course.
Waiting for Gold Bond foot cream.......and just ordered 10 large bottles of Olay body wash, with being two of us, soon we're hoping, stocked up.
You may think i'm nuts.....i ordered 3 galvanized water troughs to use for raised gardens....2ft high, 2ft wide, 6ft long.....won't have to fence these off, they're to tall for my guys to get into......2 ft tall......will be really nice.....now i'll have to think of stuff to go in the very bottom, so i don't need to fill with dirt right to the bottom......probably, leaves, grass clippings, peat moss, maybe some small wood chunks.
The Love of my life loves gardening as much as i do, will be great to share that passion with him.
I didn't think of this idea myself.......got it from ideas on line.
I hope they come soon enough so i can get them in production this spring.
There....that's enough shopping for now, except for the soil to fill them.


----------



## tbeltrans

I had a whole pile of music-related stuff that I wanted to get rid of.  I have absolutely no desire to get into the selling game with all its associated hassles.  So I took it all down to one of our Guitar Center stores.  I found an expensive guitar that I wanted and they took in all my stuff and I paid $200 on top of that.  I got almost $5,000 for my stuff, which surprisingly, is more than I had in it, unloaded it all hassle-free, and ended up with a very nice instrument that suits my needs very well.

Tony


----------



## RadishRose

A new phone. The service is too expensive for me, but after one month I can lower it, since the phone was "free", you have to agree to the big storage package for 1 month. I don't need the Internet on it, nor games.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Went for quite some time without the shopping thing.
> But, catching up on that now.
> Got 2 large soap dispensers, 28 oz......still waiting for shower curtains, have the heavy clear plastic ones on my showers, these are just the pretty ones to cover the other ones.....have birds on them of course.
> Waiting for Gold Bond foot cream.......and just ordered 10 large bottles of Olay body wash, with being two of us, soon we're hoping, stocked up.
> You may think i'm nuts.....i ordered 3 galvanized water troughs to use for raised gardens....2ft high, 2ft wide, 6ft long.....won't have to fence these off, they're to tall for my guys to get into......2 ft tall......will be really nice.....now i'll have to think of stuff to go in the very bottom, so i don't need to fill with dirt right to the bottom......probably, leaves, grass clippings, peat moss, maybe some small wood chunks.
> The Love of my life loves gardening as much as i do, will be great to share that passion with him.
> I didn't think of this idea myself.......got it from ideas on line.
> I hope they come soon enough so i can get them in production this spring.
> There....that's enough shopping for now, except for the soil to fill them.


I have done raised gardens in water troughs before, just keep in mind they require more water because the mental heats the potting soil up more and faster than non mental one.  Anything can go on the bottom for drainage but make sure you drill the holes on the bottom first if it doesn’t have holes. 

My carrots did not do well in them, but everything else was fine as I remember.  .  I am using my box spring as a garden bed this year and a wooden pallet.  So, we will see.  You can plant a veggie into any container.  I’ve put my tomatoes in flower containers.  Because of my upcoming hip surgery, in June, everything needs to be higher.

I was going to ask you, can corgis jump very high?  Will they dig under fences?  BBL, off for my biospy .


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> yep you're right, it's really only when I write my daughters' age down, that I think... how on earth can she be  almost 45, it's impossible....


I know what you mean @hollydolly My eldest daughter will be 41 this year and my youngest was 37 last month. Makes you feel ancient doesn't it?


----------



## Glowworm

Had my new electric wheelchairs and mobility scooter delivered yesterday. No more struggling with a manual chair any more.


----------



## Jules

The least exciting purchase ever.  A pack of adhesive plastic nose pads to put on my many pairs of readers so they don’t slip down.  I’d asked at Walmart eye wear shop and they wanted $4 for one pair.  Ridiculous.  The pack of 12 was less than $10 on Amazon.  Even with Prime, it’ll be over a week for delivery.


----------



## hawkdon

New recliner, which is being delivered tomorrow, and\
one month supplyh of my copd breather, took care of
\that covid money...every bit of it.......


----------



## tbeltrans

RadishRose said:


> A new phone. The service is too expensive for me, but after one month I can lower it, since the phone was "free", you have to agree to the big storage package for 1 month. I don't need the Internet on it, nor games.


My wife and I just recently switch from old style flip phones to 5G smart phones.  We waited until the plans became more affordable.  We have 5G, no limits on any of the services (data, text, voice), and all for $35 a month each, tax included.  We went with T-Mobile because we have been with them for so many years already and their plan for seniors was the same price as everybody else's.  We had to purchase our phones, so we got the least expensive Android 5G phones, which are rated higher than several of the much  more expensive Samsung phones.  I now use mine for just about everything I do on a daily basis.

So shopping around can yield some good pricing, but you will find that all these providers seem to offer similar prices and if you dig enough, you can find the cheapest plans from any of their offerings.  Where T-Mobile seems to be better than some is that their cheapest plan for seniors includes 5G, where some of the others charge extra for that.  

Tony


----------



## Pinky

Proper KN95 masks, from the Red Cross.


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> I know what you mean @hollydolly My eldest daughter will be 41 this year and my youngest was 37 last month. Makes you feel ancient doesn't it?


your daughter is 41 ?....wow!! I thought you were only 55...


----------



## Ken N Tx

New garden hose coming...


----------



## Rosemarie

New plant pots and compost. Thinking I might try water-lilies this year.


----------



## timoc

Another screwdriver in case I can't find the other 175.


----------



## hollydolly

Rosemarie said:


> New plant pots and compost. Thinking I might try water-lilies this year.


do you have a communal pond ?


----------



## hollydolly

A bottle of Fahrenheit  Fragance I bought for hubs...which arrived this morning. He's been using Joop this last week or 2  since he ran out , but I prefer Fahrenheit


----------



## hollydolly

Monday is our opening day for the shops..pubs ,sports centres, salons etc...I can't think of a single thing I want from the shops now...

I do need my hair and nails done,but I think I'll wait until the rush dies down...


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Monday is our opening day for the shops..pubs ,sports centres, salons etc...I can't think of a single thing I want from the shops now...
> 
> I do need my hair and nails done,but I think I'll wait until the rush dies down...


probably a good idea. so you'll be getting that done next april right?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pinky said:


> Proper KN95 masks, from the Red Cross.


I got some of those, too.  They are the best protection!


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Monday is our opening day for the shops..pubs ,sports centres, salons etc...I can't think of a single thing I want from the shops now...
> 
> I do need my hair and nails done,but I think I'll wait until the rush dies down...


I know what you mean, I've been cutting my hair myself for the past year.  I need a good clipping from a salon.


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> probably a good idea. so you'll be getting that done next april right?


Oh gawd don't  tempt fate...!! It's my birthday next weekend, so I might be able to get it done before then but I doubt it


----------



## Ruthanne

I bought this straw hat to keep the sun off my face:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08NG178GS?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I bought this straw hat to keep the sun off my face:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08NG178GS?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image


I have that hat lol.... bought it in a shop a couple of years ago...I think I have one of my avatars where I'm wearing it...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I have that hat lol.... bought it in a shop a couple of years ago...I think I have one of my avatars where I'm wearing it...


I love those kinds of hats!  I think I did see it in one of your avatars, too, very attractive!


----------



## horseless carriage

These are my new Gibsons. The style is called Gibsons not the manufacturer.
They were very popular in the late 40's, early 50's.


----------



## Pepper

I just now completed an order for medical marijuana.  Gel caps since I can no longer afford, health-wise, to smoke.  Did I tell EVERYONE ON EARTH that New York State Finally Passed Legalization for Recreational Use?  I did, but, like NYC sometimes, it's so nice I'll say it twice.


----------



## Rosemarie

hollydolly said:


> do you have a communal pond ?


No, I was planning to buy an urn....just one small water lily would be quite satisfying.....and perhaps a bullrush.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pepper said:


> I just now completed an order for medical marijuana.  Gel caps since I can no longer afford, health-wise, to smoke.  Did I tell EVERYONE ON EARTH that New York State Finally Passed Legalization for Recreational Use?  I did, but, like NYC sometimes, it's so nice I'll say it twice.


Ohio passed it for recreational use, too, I think last year.  Here it is mighty expensive but I hear it's more potent.  I can't smoke it either because of lung issues.  I haven't got a card for getting it yet.


----------



## Pepper

You won't need a card for recreational if you're over 21, right?  Why should you, @Ruthanne ?


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> your daughter is 41 ?....wow!! I thought you were only 55...


She is and I am. Very young mum.


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> She is and I am. Very young mum.


14?...wow!!!!...that said, our friend Ina who is no longer with us on the forum may she R.I.P.. was a mum at 13....


----------



## Ruthanne

Pepper said:


> You won't need a card for recreational if you're over 21, right?  Why should you, @Ruthanne ?


I'm sorry, I was a bit confused!  I meant it is legal for medical usage here.  I am still waiting for it to be legal for recreational.  I think the Federal Govt. may may it legal everywhere but they seem to take their time doing things.  I changed my previous post, sorry.


----------



## Pepper

Glowworm said:


> She is and I am. Very young mum.


Yes.  14 is very young.


----------



## Pepper

Ruthanne said:


> I'm sorry, I was a bit confused!  I meant it is legal for medical usage here.  I am still waiting for it to be legal for recreational.  I think the Federal Govt. may may it legal everywhere but they seem to take their time doing things.  I changed my previous post, sorry.


It is very easy to get credentialed, and you have numerous ills, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I have done raised gardens in water troughs before, just keep in mind they require more water because the mental heats the potting soil up more and faster than non mental one.  Anything can go on the bottom for drainage but make sure you drill the holes on the bottom first if it doesn’t have holes.
> 
> My carrots did not do well in them, but everything else was fine as I remember.  .  I am using my box spring as a garden bed this year and a wooden pallet.  So, we will see.  You can plant a veggie into any container.  I’ve put my tomatoes in flower containers.  Because of my upcoming hip surgery, in June, everything needs to be higher.
> 
> I was going to ask you, can corgis jump very high?  Will they dig under fences?  BBL, off for my biospy .


Thanks for your input and suggestions, Aneeda.......yes, quite aware of the extra heat with metal.....have used metal for beds in the past.....i found if i made the soil, so it wasn't too heavy, and kept in step with the extra watering, worked well.....and drainage holes.....every 1/2 barrel, large planters etc., have drilled sufficient holes for drainage, that is a must....what i'm going to like is the 2ft height.
As far as Micki or Noah jumping up into them....too high for Micki.....Noah's a jumper, but he'll only do that once, so hopefully, i won't have to fence these off.....the raised garden frames i set up last year are only 15", that's why i fenced them off.

No, Corgis don't jump heights as a rule.....the living room furniture is 19", she can jump onto them......the bed is 23", she can't do that, so i have a stool by the bed for her and Shaalee.....but Micki is a small size Corgi.....you're also dealing with a Healer, not sure about their jumping habits.
Do Corgis did......many of them like to dig......Micki is one of them.....in the dog run on the farm, the deepest she's dug is 10", very busy girl, and DETERMINED.......got very serious looks when i filled them in......will they dig under the fence.....quite possible.....Micki's taken her spurts started to dig here in town....have to keep on her for that.

Hope your biopsy goes well.


----------



## MickaC

Forgot about another recent purchase.
Yesterday, bought some GOLD !!!!!!!!!!
Needed 6ft x 7ft 3/4 in plywood for the doghouse floor....the old floor was rotting out.
Wanted treated plywood, can't get any, so i got standard fir......haven't bought any wood for a long time.....that was a fast 100.00 gone.


----------



## Jim W.

I bought a small Black & Decker air fryer at Walmart for 30 some odd bucks.


----------



## PamfromTx

Last night I bought the hubs a few summer shorts and a Hawaiian shirt.  He loves those shirts.  He was surprised.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Forgot about another recent purchase.
> Yesterday, bought some GOLD !!!!!!!!!!
> Needed 6ft x 7ft 3/4 in plywood for the doghouse floor....the old floor was rotting out.
> Wanted treated plywood, can't get any, so i got standard fir......haven't bought any wood for a long time.....that was a fast 100.00 gone.


Wood is so expensive now, as is everything.  Bella digs deep but hasn’t tried to dig under the fencing which is why I asked.  She has not done any jumping up so wondered with the long body if it was possible, apparently it is so have to watch for that when she comes back.  .

Biospy went fine, thanks, results Tuesday.


----------



## horseless carriage

PamfromTx said:


> Last night I bought the hubs a few summer shorts and a Hawaiian shirt.  He loves those shirts.  He was surprised.


My wife has traded with Barkcloth in Honolulu for years. Hawaii might be two oceans apart, but when an email arrives with the greeting: "Aloha," it feels like they are at the end of our road. Sadly, the lady who runs Barkcloth has called it a day, I think that she has sold her business to some large corporation. They don't have the personal touch that my wife so enjoyed. My last shirt, made from Barkcloth fabric was left in my stocking after Santa's visit. How I love my Aloha shirt collection.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Wood is so expensive now, as is everything.  Bella digs deep but hasn’t tried to dig under the fencing which is why I asked.  She has not done any jumping up so wondered with the long body if it was possible, apparently it is so have to watch for that when she comes back.  .
> 
> Biospy went fine, thanks, results Tuesday.


Corgi long backs and short legs aren't in their favor.


----------



## Ruthanne

I just bought a new bra and 6 pairs of socks on Amazon.


----------



## dobielvr

I was in 
costco today and bought some Sonicare tooth brush heads.
Needed them badly.


----------



## dobielvr

Ruthanne said:


> I just bought a new bra and 6 pairs of socks on Amazon.


You bought a bra w/out trying it on?

Gosh, I have to try on at least 5-6 for the right fit...


----------



## Ruthanne

dobielvr said:


> You bought a bra w/out trying it on?
> 
> Gosh, I have to try on at least 5-6 for the right fit...


I have bought four of the same ones on Amazon and previously they fit so I expect this one to fit too.


----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> I have bought four of the same ones on Amazon and previously they fit so I expect this one to fit too.


I do the same thing. Several years ago I went lingerie shopping in person (as I'd always done), and bought a couple of bras that I liked and fit me well.  I just reorder them as necessary.    

Yesterday I ordered some new sandals for DH and an instant read cooking/baking thermometer for me.


----------



## Pinky

I received 6 eyeliner pencils from Amazon, in Brown. They are not true brown - they are a shimmery copper colour! They were not sealed, so I can't return them 

Fortunately, they were not the high-end brand I usually buy, but still .. $$ down the drain!


----------



## charry

I bought a straw hat , thats too big ...but will be good when reading the newspaper in the garden if it’s not windy lol ........
Plus a lipstick from amazon I couldn’t get in the local chemists ........
A Sun lounger cushion .......
30 factor sun face cream ........
Now waiting for the sunshine ......


----------



## charry

Ruthanne said:


> I just bought a new bra and 6 pairs of socks on Amazon.


I didn’t think you could try on underwear anywhere Ruth !?


----------



## Jules

Pinky said:


> I received 6 eyeliner pencils from Amazon, in Brown. They are not true brown - they are a shimmery copper colour! They were not sealed, so I can't return them
> 
> Fortunately, they were not the high-end brand I usually buy, but still .. $$ down the drain!


Can you file a complaint with Amazon?  Maybe they’ll go after the seller for providing something that’s unsanitary.


----------



## Pinky

Jules said:


> Can you file a complaint with Amazon?  Maybe they’ll go after the seller for providing something that’s unsanitary.


I entered a complaint as well as a low rating. I was surprised there was no cellophane seal on them.


----------



## StarSong

charry said:


> I didn’t think you could try on underwear anywhere Ruth !?


Most fitting rooms are closed right now.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Most fitting rooms are closed right now.


Yes they are and I don’t understand why.  It’s not like your butt can catch COVID-19


----------



## Jules

I went into a fitting room the other day and was shocked by what a slob one woman was.  She had thrown down everything she was trying on onto the floor.  The clerk said she was helping someone else so couldn’t get her more items so the lady got more herself.  Then when leaving another woman was coughing, her plastic half-mask was below her chin and she barely made a token gesture with her wrist to cover the cough.  I felt sorry for the clerk and was glad I was in and out of there quickly.  In the past year, this is the only the third time I’ve gone in a fitting room and I regretted it.  None of the four shirts fit.

PS. My point about the slob was that if she cared that little about the clothes and cleanliness, then she wouldn’t care about the health of anyone else.  Not the kind of person I’m willing to be around.


----------



## Jim W.

Pinky said:


> I entered a complaint as well as a low rating. I was surprised there was no cellophane seal on them.


If you paid with a credit card you can contest the charge on the basis that they sent you merchandise that was unusable. The credit card company will suspend the charge and contact the company which will, in most cases, just remove the charge and you don't have to return the items.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> I went into a fitting room the other day and was shocked by what a slob one woman was.  She had thrown down everything she was trying on onto the floor.  The clerk said she was helping someone else so couldn’t get her more items so the lady got more herself.  Then when leaving another woman was coughing, her plastic half-mask was below her chin and she barely made a token gesture with her wrist to cover the cough.  I felt sorry for the clerk and was glad I was in and out of there quickly.  In the past year, this is the only the third time I’ve gone in a fitting room and I regretted it.  None of the four shirts fit.
> 
> PS. My point about the slob was that if she cared that little about the clothes and cleanliness, then she wouldn’t care about the health of anyone else.  Not the kind of person I’m willing to be around.


I try not to judge or call names.  I am not always successful (not counting my husband in this ). 

 It is allergy time, lots of people are coughing their lungs up, me included, and they do not have Covid.  We are just all paranoid.  I see many people drop clothes they are trying on the floor and leave them before Covid.  They must think their mother works there .

Dressing rooms here are always like that, but they are not yet open due to Covid.


----------



## HoneyNut

Last week I bought the Planet Zoo game and all the game extension packs.  Then I couldn't play it because my computer is so old the graphics didn't work right -- oddly the top third of the monitor showed the game correctly but bottom two-third was fuzzed out and had two screens overlaid including movement and flashing, horrid to look at.
After following a LOT of instructions online I got the game to work on my Kindle Fire, but then I needed a keyboard and mouse.  There was an old bluetooth tiny keyboard in the house and I managed to get it to connect, but then had to order a bluetooth mouse.  The mouse is still sitting new in its little box, I feel worn out from all the effort, maybe I should have bit the bullet and bought a newer computer.


----------



## PamfromTx

I've run out of ideas and excuses as to what to buy.   We don't need anything.


----------



## Ruthanne

charry said:


> I didn’t think you could try on underwear anywhere Ruth !?


I didn't try it on I just know my size and bought it online.


----------



## Pinky

Jim W. said:


> If you paid with a credit card you can contest the charge on the basis that they sent you merchandise that was unusable. The credit card company will suspend the charge and contact the company which will, in most cases, just remove the charge and you don't have to return the items.


I paid with the balance on a gift card


----------



## SetWave

I paid to take a load of trash to the dump. Does that count?


----------



## hollydolly

SetWave said:


> I paid to take a load of trash to the dump. Does that count?


You pay to take trash to the dump ?


----------



## SetWave

hollydolly said:


> You pay to take trash to the dump ?


Yes we do. Maybe that's why there's so much crap tossed beside the road.


----------



## hollydolly

SetWave said:


> Yes we do. Maybe that's why there's so much crap tossed beside the road.


well we call that flytipping  here, and it's a criminal offence if caught ... no need to do it although some do...because our Tips ( recycle centre/Dump)  are free....


----------



## toffee

yes i do buy on line --just ordered a pair of black trainers with white thick soul ,
last week 6 pairs of panties /knickers / 
2 short jeggins with fancy side stitching ,
one long top in pink ...


----------



## RnR

A 28cm Baccarat Stone Square Casserole With Lid for AU$59.99 ... so amazingly better than alternatives and so useful ... already have an original large red rectangular one as does my DIL after I gave her one ... it's become a staple in both households ... cooktop to oven no problem, no sticking, crisp and tasty baking. Will give her this one to as she is a far better and prolific baker than me LOL. Many a wonderful baked treat has ensued at her place.


----------



## dobielvr

RnR said:


> A 28cm Baccarat Stone Square Casserole With Lid for AU$59.99 ... so amazingly better than alternatives and so useful ... already have an original large red rectangular one as does my DIL after I gave her one ... it's become a staple in both households ... cooktop to oven no problem, no sticking, crisp and tasty baking. Will give her this one to as she is a far better and prolific baker than me LOL. Many a wonderful baked treat has ensued at her place.
> View attachment 159211


Love those!
Are they heavy?


----------



## RnR

dobielvr said:


> Love those!
> Are they heavy?


They're OK for me and I'm not strong. Lighter than cast iron ware.


----------



## Buckeye

40V Battery powered lawn mower from Lowe's


----------



## dobielvr

Buckeye said:


> 40V Battery powered lawn mower from Lowe's


How long will it last, mowing wise, once you get going.

I'd like to buy my own lawn mower, since my gardeners are ruining my lawn.
I have all kinds of weeds and things I've never seen before growing.

Weed n feed is my new friend!


----------



## Serenity4321

Just ordered 2 sweaters..one very lightweight in aqua, one medium wt in a light color animal print and a white tank top..I live in Florida and find I need sweaters even in the summer because so many places blast their air conditioning..


----------



## Knight

Wife wanted a home security system so she bought a EUFY 2c pro wireless system. Plus door bell camera & weather covers for the 3 out door cameras. 

Being a DIY guy setting the WiFi system up to be accessed via our smart phone & thru Alexa took longer than I expected but finished it in a little over 3 hours. 

We have this deal, she buys whatever she wants. I install it.


----------



## hollydolly

Knight said:


> Wife wanted a home security system so she bought a EUFY 2c pro wireless system. Plus door bell camera & weather covers for the 3 out door cameras.
> 
> Being a DIY guy setting the WiFi system up to be accessed via our smart phone & thru Alexa took longer than I expected but finished it in a little over 3 hours.
> 
> We have this deal, she buys whatever she wants. I install it.


That's how it works in my house too


----------



## MickaC

Buckeye said:


> 40V Battery powered lawn mower from Lowe's


I've had battery mowers......they're a lot quieter than gas.....no pull cord.....on the farm, just used it for trimming.......but......they are very heavy to push......not sure if you can get one with self driven front wheels, that would be great if you could.
When i moved to town......got the front yard mowed with it charged, but not much more.
The back yard is quite big.....kept me hoping to get it done before the battery died.
Also, i found if you were going through thick grass, you could hear the mower power slow down, a lot of battery power used up.
But, like i said, they're very heavy to push......a really good work out.


----------



## dobielvr

As long as it isn't as hard to push as those push mowers, I could may be handle it.  

At least, my gardeners should be able to.

But, sometimes that crabgrass is awfully thick...

Thx.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Home Depot just got in a load of different size clay pots for the season. nothing fancy but over the years I found my houseplants do better in them. I bought quite a few in different sizes and shapes. They go fast. 
I will cut back, repot and start new plants. 
Years ago I had a cactus collection, ferns and succulents.
I want to start a snake plant collection. When we travel I won't have to worry about watering them.  I have 3 varieties already. 
They are a bit hard to find. they usually sell the same ones.


----------



## Aneeda72

Potting soil for my raised bed, box spring.  Strawberries, fresh pacific caught wild halibut for dinner thanks to Costco and a salad mix.  Dinner was yummy.  We just pan fry the halibut.  Hmm, cashews, cheese, and couple other things.

Husbands bed frame was delivered today plus two curtain rods. Bella’s new harness and leash will be delivered tomorrow, and Wednesday 2 puppy fences to finish the run.  Spending money like I had some .


----------



## SetWave

dobielvr said:


> As long as it isn't as hard to push as those push mowers, I could may be handle it.
> 
> At least, my gardeners should be able to.
> 
> But, sometimes that crabgrass is awfully thick...
> 
> Thx.


Being a push mower devotee I've learned it's a walk in the park if the grass is mowed often . . . and i mean often, like every few minutes.


----------



## SetWave

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Home Depot just got in a load of different size clay pots for the season. nothing fancy but over the years I found my houseplants do better in them. I bought quite a few in different sizes and shapes. They go fast.
> I will cut back, repot and start new plants.
> Years ago I had a cactus collection, ferns and succulents.
> I want to start a snake plant collection. When we travel I won't have to worry about watering them.  I have 3 varieties already.
> They are a bit hard to find. they usually sell the same ones.


Yes. Clay pots are best as they allow the soil to breath. Plastic pots are infamous for staying damp and perfect medium for gnats.


----------



## Aneeda72

SetWave said:


> Yes. Clay pots are best as they allow the soil to breath. Plastic pots are infamous for staying damp and perfect medium for gnats.


I use plastic, outside, with 100 plus degree weather nothing stays damp .  I have no indoor plants,


----------



## StarSong

Groceries at Aldi yesterday.


----------



## hollydolly

Today was my first day shopping in stores other than supermarkets for the best part of a year...  I went a little shopping mad...

Bought 3 blouses/tops ( one really pretty red floral linen tunic style).....from different stores... and a pair of baby pink slip on sketchers.. also a baby pink cardigan

Got my car valeted

Got a collapsible 10 litre Bucket.. , another box of  disposable gloves, 2 pink melamine style water glasses...some  fake flowers 


 Several other bits and bobs...  a new mirror for the hall to replace the  wooden framed one that's been there forever...

.. a tank fullof petrol..and £60 worth of groceries...


----------



## Furryanimal

Bacon


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Bacon


Calm down you spendthrift you...


----------



## Aneeda72

I bought veggie starts on sale 3 for 9 dollars usually 4 a start so good price.  Have to move them inside and outside till May, too cold for overnight outside.  But the warmer it gets the more expensive they will be


----------



## Knight

Like shoes, purse, dress  changing the floor tile, vanity , wall paint, lighting all have to coordinate with the new shower tile.

So my wife picked out what she wants & I am now get to spend my time with more DIY bathroom renovation.  All I have to do is make sure the floor is level, rewire the lighting, get new trim for the base, adjust the plumbing to the new vanity base. fill in the holes where stuff used to be sand & feather it to match the original wall, paint, then lay the tile, grout it & maybe just maybe the bathroom renovation will be complete.


----------



## Aneeda72

Knight said:


> Like shoes, purse, dress  changing the floor tile, vanity , wall paint, lighting all have to coordinate with the new shower tile.
> 
> So my wife picked out what she wants & I am now get to spend my time with more DIY bathroom renovation.  All I have to do is make sure the floor is level, rewire the lighting, get new trim for the base, adjust the plumbing to the new vanity base. fill in the holes where stuff used to be sand & feather it to match the original wall, paint, then lay the tile, grout it & maybe just maybe the bathroom renovation will be complete.


By the time you finish, she will want a new color


----------



## hollydolly

Knight said:


> Like shoes, purse, dress  changing the floor tile, vanity , wall paint, lighting all have to coordinate with the new shower tile.
> 
> So my wife picked out what she wants & I am now get to spend my time with more DIY bathroom renovation.  All I have to do is make sure the floor is level, rewire the lighting, get new trim for the base, adjust the plumbing to the new vanity base. fill in the holes where stuff used to be sand & feather it to match the original wall, paint, then lay the tile, grout it & maybe just maybe the bathroom renovation will be complete.


My o/h did all that last week in our bathroom......and he's still working full time...


----------



## PamfromTx

I have been wanting to buy this chest of drawers for my g-nieces.   It is for sale on Marketplace (Facebook) but it is another city way down on the tip of Texas.  We are terrified of travelling due to the pandemic.  The virus is still quite active.   I love this piece of furniture.  I even asked the seller where she had bought it ... in hopes of finding a NEW one.  During these times, you just don't know if it is safe to buy 'used' furniture.  She's sent me photos of the inside, back, etc.  It is in great condition.  Oh well.


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> I have been wanting to buy this chest of drawers for my g-nieces.   It is for sale on Marketplace (Facebook) but it is another city way down on the tip of Texas.  We are terrified of travelling due to the pandemic.  The virus is still quite active.   I love this piece of furniture.  I even asked the seller where she had bought it ... in hopes of finding a NEW one.  During these times, you just don't know if it is safe to buy 'used' furniture.  She's sent me photos of the inside, back, etc.  It is in great condition.  Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 159739


It is lovely


----------



## hollydolly

Today after we had lunch at the pub, hubs was taken hostage as he was already in the car, and I drove to a town in the next county.. because I wanted a mirrored glass shelf like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..from a Bargain store..and while there I picked up several other things. velvet coat hangers, mirrored glass ornamental  alphabet letters , and bits and bobs... then from there I went into the Town centre somewhere I rarely go..but they have a good Shoe shop there,but litttle did I know that because they'd only just re-opened after almost a year of lockdown half the stock was reduced drastically because they need to get all their summer stock in .. and as I'm a boots freak, how could I resist.....

Look what I got for the grand sum of £15.97...











Bargain of the century...and as I usually get my boots from this company..I know they last for a long time...


----------



## Jules

My newest pair of jeans arrived.  Right pale blue for summer.  Basically the right length.  100% cotton - detest the spandex that always gets baggy after one wearing.  Madewell Perfect Vintage.  But the legs are very large so I’m not sure about the look.  I sure don’t recall wearing jeans with legs like that.  They were on sale - if you call $1 off a sale.


----------



## Jules

I just went back and read the description of these jeans - slim legs.  I’m short but definitely not skinny.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> I just went back and read the description of these jeans - slim legs.  I’m short but definitely not skinny.


I'm the same, I have athletic calves, so I can't wear skinny jeans..I have to wear straight leg....


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> I'm the same, I have *athletic calves*, so I can't wear skinny jeans..I have to wear straight leg....



This is how I’m describing my build from now on.


----------



## Pappy

Finally found a pair of lift chairs we like. Being delivered in 3 weeks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> 14?...wow!!!!...that said, our friend Ina who is no longer with us on the forum may she R.I.P.. was a mum at 13....


My birthmother was 13 when she was raped by someone who was apparently a family friend because he was alone with her and my uncle, who was younger. She was barely 14 when she gave birth to me. Her uncle and his wife took me and raised me. I knew her as my "cousin" until the day of my 16th birthday party when I kept asking my mother for my birth certificate so I could get my working papers. I remember almost fainting when she told me the truth. By the time I found out who my birth mother really was, she had been dead for 5 years. She died at 25 from what they called Bright's Disease back then. It's a kidney disease.

But many blessings came out of this story. I couldn't have asked for a better mother. My father was quiet but a good father. I was raised in a stable, loving family. I grew up knowing my real blood relatives, including my birth mother who was so much fun and my grandmother. Our family was very close and visited each other often.  In 1998 after finding out I had a half brother, I met my (half) sister first then him. I had other siblings, a brother I met later because he lived further away and a sister (whom I'm told I look like her twin) who had already passed away. I found a whole new family of cousins and something I never thought I'd have...nieces, nephews and grands, great grands and great, great grands of those!
@Pepper


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I'm the same, I have athletic calves, so I can't wear skinny jeans..I have to wear straight leg....


I can’t wear jeans because of my bad knees, but if I didn't have bad knees I still could not wear skinny jeans because, as you all know I am painfully honest, *my legs are fat.*


----------



## hollydolly

Here's my straight leg jeans in a photo taken relatively recently... I think you've seen before..


----------



## Liberty

How about a Mel's Belly Buster Burger ...the son and DIL are in town!


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Here's my straight leg jeans in a photo taken relatively recently... I think you've seen before..


Those jeans are the shape I was hoping for.  The colour is perfect.  Not sure why I don’t care for a dark wash.  10/10 for those boots too.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pappy said:


> Finally found a pair of lift chairs we like. Being delivered in 3 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 159763


This looks like it's really comfortable!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

PamfromTx said:


> I have been wanting to buy this chest of drawers for my g-nieces.   It is for sale on Marketplace (Facebook) but it is another city way down on the tip of Texas.  We are terrified of travelling due to the pandemic.  The virus is still quite active.   I love this piece of furniture.  I even asked the seller where she had bought it ... in hopes of finding a NEW one.  During these times, you just don't know if it is safe to buy 'used' furniture.  She's sent me photos of the inside, back, etc.  It is in great condition.  Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 159739


Nice dresser. I even love the hat and the mirror!


----------



## win231

MickaC said:


> I've had battery mowers......they're a lot quieter than gas.....no pull cord.....on the farm, just used it for trimming.......but......they are very heavy to push......not sure if you can get one with self driven front wheels, that would be great if you could.
> When i moved to town......got the front yard mowed with it charged, but not much more.
> The back yard is quite big.....kept me hoping to get it done before the battery died.
> Also, i found if you were going through thick grass, you could hear the mower power slow down, a lot of battery power used up.
> But, like i said, they're very heavy to push......a really good work out.


"EGO" makes the best ones.  Self propelled, more power than gas, long runtime & short charge time.


----------



## MickaC

win231 said:


> "EGO" makes the best ones.  Self propelled, more power than gas, long runtime & short charge time.


That sounds like the one to get.


----------



## Dana

A little red sporty number that has a convertible top....birthday present from hubby! Can't wait for its arrival


----------



## Ruthanne

Bought a box of a variety of snacks.  Just what I need!  At least they come in small packages.


----------



## Knight

Aneeda72 said:


> By the time you finish, she will want a new color


SHHHHHHHHHH  I think she can hear posted stuff.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Those jeans are the shape I was hoping for.  The colour is perfect.  Not sure why I don’t care for a dark wash.  10/10 for those boots too.


Yes altho' I have  black and dark blue jeans, I prefer the lighter colour too...but always straight leg, never skinny...

This photo is ten years old but you get the gist , still straight leg jeans...






The only time I wear anything tight is when I'm wearing leggings and that's not very often..and usually only with stirrups where I can wear knee length boots..


----------



## Pappy

OneEyedDiva said:


> This looks like it's really comfortable!


Oh it is Diva. I like big cushy chairs.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Today after we had lunch at the pub, hubs was taken hostage as he was already in the car, and I drove to a town in the next county.. because I wanted a mirrored glass shelf like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..from a Bargain store..and while there I picked up several other things. velvet coat hangers, mirrored glass ornamental  alphabet letters , and bits and bobs... then from there I went into the Town centre somewhere I rarely go..but they have a good Shoe shop there,but litttle did I know that because they'd only just re-opened after almost a year of lockdown half the stock was reduced drastically because they need to get all their summer stock in .. and as I'm a boots freak, how could I resist.....
> 
> Look what I got for the grand sum of £15.97...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bargain of the century...and as I usually get my boots from this company..I know they last for a long time...


You make me smile with your buying enthusiasm, @hollydolly .   You remind me so much of my best friend.   She gets extremely excited when out shopping.  She and I would travel to San Antonio and literally shopped til we dropped.  Those were the days.  She was one who would find a pair of shoes and get them in a multitude of shades/colors.  I would just stare at her in awe.  It's funny how things change when one is older.  I (when single) only thought about buying clothes.  But, I didn't go crazy as I had a house to pay for.  Now, I prefer giving.  And giving....


----------



## Ruthanne

I just bought some protein drinks and Parakeet food on Amazon.  Dr. Harvey's makes a good blend for the birdies!


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> I just bought some protein drinks and Parakeet food on Amazon.  Dr. Harvey's makes a good blend for the birdies!


I'd enjoy seeing more photos of your pets.


----------



## Jules

Those cotton jeans I bought & likely will keep are pretty good.  It just kills me that they weren’t on sale except for the $1 off.  $124.  Everything is better when it’s on sale.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I'd enjoy seeing more photos of your pets.


There's plenty of them in my diary thread called The Babies and I

@PamfromTx Here's the link:  https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/the-babies-and-i.40580/


----------



## Aneeda72

A pet convincer, a type of small air gun which is sprayed in Bella’s face to convince her not to nip, mouth, or bite people. *BAD BELLA BAD*


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> You make me smile with your buying enthusiasm, @hollydolly .   You remind me so much of my best friend.   She gets extremely excited when out shopping.  She and I would travel to San Antonio and literally shopped til we dropped.  Those were the days.  She was one who would find a pair of shoes and get them in a multitude of shades/colors.  I would just stare at her in awe.  It's funny how things change when one is older.  I (when single) only thought about buying clothes.  But, I didn't go crazy as I had a house to pay for.  Now, I prefer giving.  And giving....


LOL..Pam,you forget our stores ( except supermarkets) have just opened again on Monday after almost a year of closure...not good for someone who loves to shop... so bring on the fun


----------



## StarSong

@PamfromTx - San Antonio is a fabulous city whether for shopping or just visiting.  I'm eager to visit there again.


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> A pet convincer, a type of small air gun which is sprayed in Bella’s face to convince her not to nip, mouth, or bite people. *BAD BELLA BAD*


Interesting - I've never heard of this device.  Please let us know your experience with it.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Interesting - I've never heard of this device.  Please let us know your experience with it.


I will but the problem will be with me if there is a problem.she still jumps up on me so will be more using it for that and barking-she doesn’t bark much but on walks she might.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> LOL..Pam,you forget our stores ( except supermarkets) have just opened again on Monday after almost a year of closure...not good for someone who loves to shop... so bring on the fun


_Your stores have been closed for almost a year?  _Wow!  I'd be shopping like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> _Your stores have been closed for almost a year?  _Wow!  I'd be shopping like there's no tomorrow!


Exactly...that's what I'm saying!!

I was going to be shopping at the beach tomorrow as well.. but I'm not sure that I'll be able to go  so it may have to wait until next week again...


----------



## Pink Biz

*An extremely belated birthday gift for a friend...3 cute little succulents in "crocheted" bunny planters.

*


----------



## tbeltrans

What have I bought recently?

Congress!

Just kidding...

Tony


----------



## horseless carriage

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 155192
> View attachment 155193
> View attachment 155194
> The first picture is the new summer blazer that I bought a couple of weeks ago.
> Following that are two photos of the trousers that my wife is making to go with the blazer.
> The trousers are all but finished but not quite, they will need to be pressed professionally at a dry cleaners, in order to insert a strong crease. What you see of the trousers, I uplifted from the photo on the front of the paper pattern. The style is known as Oxford Bags.


Out at last, we have been to my wife's favourite fabric store, more fabric for shirt and trousers and, of course, for herself too. On the way home we stopped off at a favourite watering hole, just for coffee and a meet up. We shall be going back there tomorrow for a lunch time hog roast. 
Today I wore the blue trousers that my wife had previously made, now they have been pressed. They certainly drew attention when we stopped for coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's my birthday so how could I resist buying myself something..?..so on the way home from our day out  I got myself a new polka dot Pure  linen shirt....  a present to myself...


----------



## retiredtraveler

Nothing but high end splurges for us. Bulk black dirt, bulk stone, garden seeds, peat pots, bagged asphalt, caulk, concrete crack filler..........................


----------



## Llynn

Bought a pressure washer today.  My old one died on me and my concrete patio, parking area and sidewalks are in dire need of attention. 

Come to think of it, my sad old carcass could probably do with a haul out and barnacle blasting as well.


----------



## Jules

A couple of little potted plants at the grocery store.  Last time was at the start of March & it’s still hanging on, though barely.  I usually do a plant in within the week.  

Also two boxes of end of the season Easter candies.  They’re the gummy bear type so bought some other things for DH.  I’d like to go back & clean the shelf off of the type I bought.  They’re fresh & delicious.


----------



## Jules

I’m going wild.  Got on Amazon and ordered a Bread Crumb Scraper & a syrup dispenser.  

If only I could find a good Canadian source for petite t-shirts.  Just plain colours, no flowers or prints.


----------



## Murrmurr

Today our local utility company sent me a $50 Amazon gift card for doing a survey a few weeks ago. I bought a refurbished Blue Ray / DVD player with HD added for $49 + tax. 

I chose free delivery, so it only cost me $4.67. 

I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Murrmurr

Jules said:


> I’m going wild.  Got on Amazon and ordered a Bread Crumb Scraper & a syrup dispenser.
> 
> If only I could find a good Canadian source for petite t-shirts.  Just plain colours, no flowers or prints.


What's a Bread Crumb Scraper?


----------



## hollydolly

I bought 2 books to download to my kindle...I really wanted one of them in Hardback, but the kindle version was very much cheaper so I got them both downloaded...

*Wake up the world has gone nuts- Piers Morgan

..and 

Not tonight Josephine- a road trip through small town America... George Mahood*


----------



## Jules

Murrmurr said:


> What's a Bread Crumb Scraper?



Probably a waste of money.

Some restaurants use them to remove bread crumbs from the tablecloth.  A skilled waiter does it with a flick of the wrist.


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Probably a waste of money.
> 
> Some restaurants use them to remove bread crumbs from the tablecloth.  A skilled waiter does it with a flick of the wrist.


My husband just licks his finger, touches bread crumbs, puts his finger in his mouth, breadcrumbs all gone.  Dog does the same thing to breadcrumbs on the floor: those are the breadcrumbs that I brushed on the floor with my hand.  I do not eat breadcrumbs.


----------



## Jules

Aneeda72 said:


> Dog does the same thing to breadcrumbs on the floor:



When I look at the crumbs on the floor, I really miss my dog.  He earned his pay.


----------



## dobielvr

I had to buy some ink for my All-In-One printer at Walmart.

While walking back to the ink dept, I happen to come in contact w/some very pretty dark blue plastic drinking glasses.
They're nice n thick, like you'd see at Costco....so I bought 4 of them.

I'm pleased w/my purchase.


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> I had to buy some ink for my All-In-One printer at Walmart.
> 
> While walking back to the ink dept, I happen to come in contact w/some very pretty dark blue plastic drinking glasses.
> They're nice n thick, like you'd see at Costco....so I bought 4 of them.
> 
> I'm pleased w/my purchase.


I was never a Walmart shopper but with Jeff Bezos general shenanigans I've leaned away from Amazon and toward Target & WM.  

 While Walmart's online for delivery or in-store pickup are easy and convenient, I've found their wander around, fill your cart and then line up for checkout experience to be a nightmare.  I'm one and done on that incredibly inefficient nonsense.


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> I was never a Walmart shopper but with Jeff Bezos general shenanigans I've leaned away from Amazon and toward Target & WM.
> 
> While Walmart's online for delivery or in-store pickup are easy and convenient, I've found their wander around, fill your cart and then line up for checkout experience to be a nightmare.  I'm one and done on that incredibly inefficient nonsense.


Really?
Gosh, I could go crazy in that store!!  lol


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> Really?
> Gosh, I could go crazy in that store!!  lol


It was the disorganized checkout system that put me over the edge.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> It was the disorganized checkout system that put me over the edge.


Was it self-checkout?  There’re just about all we have here now.  I hate it but WM is basically the only moderately priced big store we have.  Zellers was replaced by Target & they failed years ago.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Was it self-checkout?  There’re just about all we have here now.  I hate it but WM is basically the only moderately priced big store we have.  Zellers was replaced by Target & they failed years ago.


I first stood in line at the regular checkout line.  Crazy long and didn't move after five minutes or more.  Switched to self-checkout, which was another debacle.  People took their sweet time rather than paying attention to the line behind them.  

No thanks.


----------



## Glowworm

Self checkout works differently here in Sweden. In most big supermarkets you pick up a hand scanner on your way in and scan your goods as you go through the store. Then at checkout you put your scanner in the terminal where it counts up all your purchases you pay with your credit card and scan your receipt to pass through the turnstile. There is very little cheating and you can be asked for a spot check of all scanned items.


----------



## Glowworm

I forgot, stores that have ordinary self checkout usually have a maximum number of items


----------



## Jules

Interesting system in Sweden and I expect we’ll be seeing one where fewer clerks are needed too.  Is all produce sold pre-packaged?  

I think it was Whole Foods that was experimenting with a walk-in & walk-out system.


----------



## Aneeda72

Going grocery shopping today, yahoo.


----------



## Glowworm

Jules said:


> Interesting system in Sweden and I expect we’ll be seeing one where fewer clerks are needed too.  Is all produce sold pre-packaged?


Nope, most big stores still have manual meat, fish and deli counters. They weigh your purchase and stick a label with a bar code on the wrapping for you to scan. Non prepacked fruit  and vegetables you do the same thing yourself


----------



## hollydolly

We have choices here...either regular checkouts, selfservice checkouts or Handscanners... where you take a gun at the entrance, released by either swiping your debit card or store card..then checkout every single item into your basket or trolley .

Then at the designated 'self shop checkouts' the handset itemises all your purchases  to the computer where you simply present a Card to pay...usually very few people queuing at these checkouts


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Nope, most big stores still have manual meat, fish and deli counters. They weigh your purchase and stick a label with a bar code on the wrapping for you to scan. Non prepacked fruit  and vegetables you do the same thing yourself


Same here ..although during the lockdown most deli , Pizza,  and fresh fish counters were closed and food sold pre-wrapped...


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> We have choices here...either regular checkouts, selfservice checkouts or Handscanners... where you take a gun at the entrance, released by either swiping your debit card or store card..then checkout every single item into your basket or trolley .
> 
> Then at the designated 'self shop checkouts' the handset itemises all your purchases  to the computer where you simply present a Card to pay...usually very few people queuing at these checkouts


Same as us


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Same as us


That's because we are super modern...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aneeda72

I bought *repairs for my HVAC, and the furnace vent system up to code, and an AC.  *My stuff will not be hot this summer.  7000 dollars.  My credit card threw up , but it is what it is.


----------



## SetWave

Got a case for my new phone.


----------



## Glowworm

Made the downpayment on my new wheelchair accessible car yesterday


----------



## Jules

After commenting on another post that I can’t wear white, sure enough I bought a white summer blouse yesterday.  It’s away from my face has no collar to become stained by my sunscreen.  Also picked up an off-white short sleeve sweater.  The brown one that I thought was the same brand has to go back.  Small does not equal small.  Sizing, duh.


----------



## SetWave

Bought some medium sized boxes for organizing the bare-bones project and 6"x9" mailing envelope for . . . mailing stuff.
Real exciting morning...


----------



## Don M.

We had to buy a new toaster a couple of days ago.  Our old one only lasted about 30 years.


----------



## hollydolly

Don M. said:


> We had to buy a new toaster a couple of days ago.  Our old one only lasted about 30 years.


You'll never find another one to last that long... nothing does these days


----------



## PamfromTx

I haven't bought anything lately.  Watch out, world... when I do get to relax and enjoy shopping.  Just kidding.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hemp oil extract gummies but I can't remember what I bought them for


----------



## katlupe

I didn't buy it, but my bf bought a new 4 qt. crock pot/slow cooker for me. Being delivered Saturday. From Amazon.


----------



## hollydolly

I got bargains at the stores at the coast yesterday...

A cashmere jumper (sweater for hubs )...reduced greatly because the  250 years old department store is closing forever... 

A costume black & white Onyx style Bangle for me in the same store..reduced by 60% ...

A pure Linen pale blue Tunic top..reduced to just £8.00

A deep  sided double layered non-stick. frying pan..suitable for all types of hob tops.. again reduced by 60%... cost me just £19.00

..then in yet another store I bought 2 blouses ..  & 2 white  cami's... and a long length navy cardigan ..and a pair of my favourite stretch straight leg jeans... 


..all that shopping took less than an hour .. the stores are so close together there..


----------



## 911

I bought a bottle of 303 liquid wax to be used on my vehicles. It’s the same wax the owners of the cars you see on Mecum Auto Auctions on TV use. Those cars sure do shine under those lights, which probably really help to make the cars look fabulously bright.


----------



## SetWave

Nothing, thank god. Got the credit card bill . . .


----------



## horseless carriage

Not something that I actually bought, but a belated birthday gift from my beloved. How I love spearpoint collars.


----------



## Aneeda72

Two roses to replace a few that died-bigger roses .  A lot of mulch missed the 5 for 10.00but these were 4 for 10.00 at lowes.  Little seeding pepper plants were 4 for 10.00 and I got the,pots with 2 each in them so 8 for 10.00


----------



## hollydolly

SetWave said:


> Nothing, thank god. Got the credit card bill . . .


No credit card bill for me..I prefer to pay cash for mine.. no nasty surprises that way. CC is kept for only emergencies should they ever  arise


----------



## dobielvr

Aneeda72 said:


> Two roses to replace a few that died-bigger roses . A lot of mulch missed the 5 for 10.00but these were 4 for 10.00 at lowes. Little seeding pepper plants were 4 for 10.00 and I got the,pots with 2 each in them so 8 for 10.00


I've got to get to Lowe's before you buy everything...lol


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> No credit card bill for me..I prefer to pay cash for mine.. no nasty surprises that way. CC is kept for only emergencies should they ever  arise


Don’t you have to use a Credit Card for Amazon or other online ordering?


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> No credit card bill for me..I prefer to pay cash for mine.. no nasty surprises that way. CC is kept for only emergencies should they ever  arise


No credit card for me either. On a forum about the era when men wore hats and big bands were all the rage, I came across a milliner who was a such a gifted artisan. She was/is a young Belgian lady and she speaks impeccable English. After a long phone call I learned that she could make a bespoke hat to my design but I had to pay by Pay-Pal. By what? She quoted a couple of other ways to pay, not in her native Flemish, more fluent Gobble-de-Gook. I asked her how much and to please include value added tax, delivery charge, this, that and the other. She gave me the price and I told her to leave it with me. A couple of days later she phoned me. "You have sent me cash!" She said, as though almost perplexed as to what to do with it. "I've never been paid in cash," she said. "First time that I have ever seen a Euro," I replied. We both laughed. She had told me the price, I went to the Post Office and bought the appropriate amount in euros, put them in a card with a message and posted it off. That to me was old school, to her it was beyond comprehension.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Don’t you have to use a Credit Card for Amazon or other online ordering?


Debit Card, is what I use... the beauty of the Debit card is you can only spend what you have... you can't go into debt...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Debit Card, is what I use... the beauty of the Debit card is you can only spend what you have... you can't go into debt...


Of course.  I should have thought of the DC.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Debit Card, is what I use... the beauty of the Debit card is you can only spend what you have... you can't go into debt...


Except when you don’t have much you need a credit card


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Except when you don’t have much you need a credit card


tbh..if you don't have much, unless it's an emergency, a CC is a very dangerous things to be using...road to debt hell....


----------



## horseless carriage

When Barclays made the tap and go technology compulsory I refused. They had issued me with one of their first credit cards in 1966. A penniless student. In 2016 my new card arrived with tap & go. I cut it up and sent it back. They refused to issue an old style card so we parted, despite their protestations about safety.

For a while I would use my debit card, by now I was with another bank, NatWest. That's National Westminster. I had a phone call to stop by at the bank. When I did it was explained that using a credit card on line or over the phone is much more secure. A credit card also has a higher insured amount too. That's how I come to have a NatWest credit card. I rarely use it but they never object, it is also without tap technology.

Most of my purchases are paid in cash, that's the filthy folding stuff. It's not my actual preference, I would willingly use a card, but I hate it that my purchases are profiled somewhere by a faceless big brother. More cynically, profiles are bought and sold so that a bigger picture is built up. So by using cash and never holding a loyalty card, far less of my shopping activity ends up in big brother's file.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> tbh..if you don't have much, unless it's an emergency, a CC is a very dangerous things to be using...road to debt hell....


I have never been in debt hell, but I have been in we have no food hell.  Our first credit card was a 7/11 card and I was so happy and excited to get it.  I had a couple of hundred dollars balance and they sold MILK and FOOD.  Which meant when I ran out of both, I could still feed my children.

When used correctly CC are a great blessing, it’s when people abuse them that they are a road to debt hell.  There is a difference between buying a 250 dollar pair of pants or shoes and a gallon of milk.  You sometimes need milk, no one needs an expensive piece of clothing.


----------



## Aneeda72

horseless carriage said:


> When Barclays made the tap and go technology compulsory I refused. They had issued me with one of their first credit cards in 1966. A penniless student. In 2016 my new card arrived with tap & go. I cut it up and sent it back. They refused to issue an old style card so we parted, despite their protestations about safety.
> 
> For a while I would use my debit card, by now I was with another bank, NatWest. That's National Westminster. I had a phone call to stop by at the bank. When I did it was explained that using a credit card on line or over the phone is much more secure. A credit card also has a higher insured amount too. That's how I come to have a NatWest credit card. I rarely use it but they never object, it is also without tap technology.
> 
> Most of my purchases are paid in cash, that's the filthy folding stuff. It's not my actual preference, I would willingly use a card, but I hate it that my purchases are profiled somewhere by a faceless big brother. More cynically, profiles are bought and sold so that a bigger picture is built up. So by using cash and never holding a loyalty card, far less of my shopping activity ends up in big brother's file.


We mostly use cash as well since we seem unable to balance our checkbooks as we should and he frequently forgot to put debit purchases in the register.  We use credit cards for large needed purchases.  He bought a money pit house.

Turns out the HVAC is not to code.  There is no heat in either bathroom so we freeze during the winter.  Plus there is no AC.  Since I have heart issues, an AC is necessary as we have over 100 degree weather during the summers.  I really suffered last summer.  the only way to get an AC is to use a card.

We also have only one card company which we keep close track of.


----------



## StarSong

I used to use cash for most expenses but turned to CC during the pandemic because of store preferences.  I never, ever use a debit card because of the lack of protections should it be lost or stolen.  CCs are far safer.  

That said, CCs don't tempt me to overspend - I've been very disciplined about money since early childhood.  Can't take any bows for it - it's innate.  Guess that DNA gift makes up for my incredibly poor sense of direction.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I have never been in debt hell, but I have been in we have no food hell.  Our first credit card was a 7/11 card and I was so happy and excited to get it.  I had a couple of hundred dollars balance and they sold MILK and FOOD.  Which meant when I ran out of both, I could still feed my children.
> 
> When used correctly CC are a great blessing, it’s when people abuse them that they are a road to debt hell.  There is a difference between buying a 250 dollar pair of pants or shoes and a gallon of milk.  You sometimes need milk, no one needs an expensive piece of clothing.


I've been in that position myself when I was a single parent... food or electricity bill... rob Peter to pay Paul...but thank goodness I never resorted to CC's.. too terrified to do that

My point being that if you have to use a CC to buy food you'll never be in the position to pay back the debt..or at least it will take forever to pay back at minimum payments, and in the meantime one would likely need more and more things... so IMO anyone who is poor should steer well clear of a Credit card if they want to remain without long term debt


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I've been in that position myself when I was a single parent... food or electricity bill... rob Peter to pay Paul...but thank goodness I never resorted to CC's.. too terrified to do that
> 
> My point being that if you have to use a CC to buy food you'll never be in the position to pay back the debt..or at least it will take forever to pay back at minimum payments, and in the meantime one would likely need more and more things... so IMO anyone who is poor should steer well clear of a Credit card if they want to remain without long term debt


The interest rates on credit cards (at least in the US) are beyond the pale.  Can't imagine how people manage to dig their way out if they're in financial trouble to start with. 

The times I lived on the financial edge everything was timed down to the wire.  My mom also loaned or gave me money when things looked bleak.  Bless her beautiful heart.  I was lucky to have her.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I've been in that position myself when I was a single parent... food or electricity bill... rob Peter to pay Paul...but thank goodness I never resorted to CC's.. too terrified to do that
> 
> My point being that if you have to use a CC to buy food you'll never be in the position to pay back the debt..or at least it will take forever to pay back at minimum payments, and in the meantime one would likely need more and more things... so IMO anyone who is poor should steer well clear of a Credit card if they want to remain without long term debt


I still disagree.  It depends on too many factors.  It never took us years to pay back the debt.  My husband, when he got back from Vietnam, did day work.  Just like in the movies he stood outside the gates of Budweiser and waiting to be picked to load trucks and deliver beer.  Income depended on how many days he got picked.

After all, while he was good at killing people and slogging through the jungle, there were not a lot of jobs available that needed that skill.  . Took a long time for him to find a decent job, and Vietnam vets were treated like shit for a long time, a very long time.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> The interest rates on credit cards (at least in the US) are beyond the pale.  Can't imagine how people manage to dig their way out if they're in financial trouble to start with.
> 
> The times I lived on the financial edge everything was timed down to the wire.  My mom also loaned or gave me money when things looked bleak.  Bless her beautiful heart.  I was lucky to have her.


Yes you were.  I was never given a dime and I have a very well off brother and his son is a millionaire, cheap shits, all of them.


----------



## Jules

My granddaughter was telling me that she’s going to get a credit card and just use it occasionally so it establishes a credit record early in life.  

If someone has self-control, CCs are great.  I hope she has self-control.


----------



## Glowworm

I use Credit Cards almost all the time. More and more stores here have ”Cash free shop” signs. When the CC bill comes it’s always paid in full to avoid the exorbitant interest.

Another thing we don’t use in Sweden are cheques (checks). They haven’t been used here for over 25 years. I received a payment from England a few years ago by cheque and as they are no longer processed here the bank charges were nearly as much as the cheque was worth so I tore it up.


----------



## hollydolly

We haven't used Cheques for years here either...surprised you got one Glowworm


----------



## Glowworm

On the original subject. Engagement rings on Friday and new garden furniture for the pool and patios today. My gardener will have fun putting it all together when it’s delivered in s couple of weeks


----------



## Jules

In the past year, we too have lots of stores that don’t take cash.  Cheques are rare here.  Most people pay bills online.  

If you get a cheque, your bank allows you to deposit it using your phone/tablet.  

The last time I saw someone pay by cheque was at Costco.  The lady had a large business ledger.


----------



## Glowworm

hollydolly said:


> We haven't used Cheques for years here either...surprised you got one Glowworm


It was a refund from a company. Don’t think they’d ever heard of International Bank Account Numbers


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> In the past year, we too have lots of stores that don’t take cash.  Cheques are rare here.  Most people pay bills online.
> 
> If you get a cheque, your bank allows you to deposit it using your phone/tablet.
> 
> The last time I saw someone pay by cheque was at Costco.  The lady had a large business ledger.


yes we have lots of stores who 'prefer' contactless,  but although they don't make it clear they will accept cash if pressed, they do.. and I always will pay with cash where possible  especially for smaller amounts.

The last thing I want is the country to become a cashless society.. for Big brother to have complete control over every penny you own...


----------



## StarSong

Glowworm said:


> I use Credit Cards almost all the time. More and more stores here have ”Cash free shop” signs. When the CC bill comes it’s always paid in full to avoid the exorbitant interest.
> 
> Another thing we don’t use in Sweden are cheques (checks). They haven’t been used here for over 25 years. I received a payment from England a few years ago by cheque and as they are no longer processed here the bank charges were nearly as much as the cheque was worth so I tore it up.





hollydolly said:


> We haven't used Cheques for years here either...surprised you got one Glowworm



We still use checks for business, pay a few bills with them, and give checks for wedding and other gifts.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> We still use checks for business, pay a few bills with them, and give checks for wedding and other gifts.


yes I've read that  Europe is quite a way ahead  of the USA in the financial world... including banking


----------



## hollydolly

_British banking is about 10 to 15 years more technologically advanced than US banking. US banks are only now starting to kind of do what British banks could do years ago. And British banks don’t nickel and dime you.

Chip and pin was rolled out nationwide in 2006. Every merchant. Contactless has since become near universal. Transferring money between accounts, between banks, even to different people has been simple and free for years. I can initiate an international transfer on my own. And now I can do it for free. I can withdraw cash from an ATM without using a card, and thus not risk taking out my wallet or having my card skimmed. I can also send a code to someone to withdraw cash if they need it. Similarly, I can send money instantly and free to a friend without going through hoops and I just need their phone number. And all of that can be done on my phone.

Also, I haven’t written a cheque/check in years. I’ve written 7 cheques since 2006. Between direct debit, and to a lesser extent these days standing orders, all my bills are paid.

I can still go into a branch and deal with a person who is not behind 6 inches of bulletproof glass._
   ( from Quora)


----------



## hollydolly

More....

_The US banking system is at least a decade behind Europe and highly deveped Asian countries.

I'm British, lived in the US for the past 5 years and now in Dubai, UAE.

First cheques. The UK has been cheque-less for over a decade, close to 15 years from memory. It's a slow antiquated way of processing payments. Yet in the US its still used by a lot of people and businesses. My father in law up until a year ago wrote checks every month for his utilities, his mortgage etc.

Payments in the UK & EU run through faster payments and SEPA which is lightyears ahead of Fedwire or ACH in the US. Payments in the UK and Europe have been near instantaneous for over a decade. Its only in the last year that some US banks have offered the service. Even then its only for a couple of grand, whereas in EU its near instantaneous in any amount.

Bank transfers are free in UK, and while I always got them for free in the US, its because my accounts were higher tier accounts where free wires was a perk. Still waiting 3 days in a lot of cases for a wire to be sent, processed, received and be available is ridiculous. It used to cost us money to send from my wife's primary account to mine, unless we used a check and waited 5 days. It was genuinely quicker to withdraw the cash, drive an hour and deposit the cash. That's how outdated the US system is.

Before we moved to the US, loads of retailers wouldn't accept my UK or other international cards, gas stations need a 5 digit zip code, whereas everywhere else in the world just uses a pin code, but in US, its zip codes just in case those pesky Americans forget their pin.

Plus loads of US retailers can't process non US cards over the phone or online. It's worse than South Africa, Thailand, Indonesia, China, Mozambique etc etc. In US you used to have to force foreign debit cards through as credit because the systems couldn't work with pin codes.

I went into a chase bank when I first got to US and I saw a sign where they were advertising how fast the payments could get to your account and it was…in just 3 days. I had to ask the staff if it was a joke, but they didn't understand, they couldn't believe we could send money instantaneously in Europe.

In the US, you never know what your true account balance is because everything is so delayed, in UK, its instant. Depending on your spending habits, you always need to leave a buffer because of the delays and good luck of you suddenly realize you need to transfer money. It can't be done.

Credit cards in US don't require pin codes because US financial institutions are concerned Americans won't remember them which will prevent them from spending. Debit cards have pins, but the banks want to keep that money so that's why they stick a pin code on the account.

As for bank security, it's laughable, it's literally a username and password. I was horrified at how easy it is to log in to online banking and then frustrated at how badly designed their systems and interfaces are.

I actually opened HSBC accounts and had the nearest branch an hour from my house so that I could get somewhat modern banking. Being based in London and having a huge presence throughout Asia, they have a lot of well developed systems that require your cell phone to generate a code before you can then use another password to login. Basically 2 Factor Authentication. However in UK you have a device that you have to put your card into, and that device has to be registered to you. It's way more secure than just a username and password.

In summary, payments are faster, easier and infrastructure is better than in the US.

Even recently when multiple US/International banks created their own method for faster payments now the fed wants to create their own so they can be the single point fo failure like a few days ago when the whole fed went down for a day and nobody could process wires. Happened end of last year too. In short the US banking system more closely represents that of a 3rd world country._


----------



## charry

Roc  face cream ...


----------



## Glowworm

We have another method of payment in Sweden called Swish. Many small shops and market stalls offer this alternative of paying by Smartphone. You couple your Smatphone to your bank checking account and when you buy something you open the Swish app on your phone and punch in the amount and mobile phone number of the recipient. You then open a separate app connected to your bank, punch in an eight digit safety code to confirm the purchase and the amount is immediately transferred to the account that the recipient has coupled to their Smartphone. Direct payment, no cash, no bank charges and no credit card fees for anyone


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Transferring money between accounts, between banks, even to different people has been simple and free for years.


It’s not quite free with my accounts, but it costs less than a stamp.  And it’s much faster.


----------



## hollydolly

We also use Applepay ironically using our Iphones... and of course revolut ..  a card system and an app which is used to pay through our phones or as a contactless card..

https://www.revolut.com/


----------



## StarSong

How do people without smartphones manage this?  

Believe it or not, there are over 7 million American households who live on a strictly cash basis, meaning no member of the household has a bank account.  Some 15% don't have smart phones.


----------



## Glowworm

StarSong said:


> How do people without smartphones manage this?
> 
> Believe it or not, there are over 7 million American households who live on a strictly cash basis, meaning no member of the household has a bank account.  Some 15% don't have smart phones.


I can’t speak for the USA. Cash payment is still more common in the USA than in Europe. I rarely see people here in Sweden paying cash so obviously our systems sre different.


----------



## SetWave

Glowworm said:


> We have another method of payment in Sweden called Swish. Many small shops and market stalls offer this alternative of paying by Smartphone. You couple your Smatphone to your bank checking account and when you buy something you open the Swish app on your phone and punch in the amount and mobile phone number of the recipient. You then open a separate app connected to your bank, punch in an eight digit safety code to confirm the purchase and the amount is immediately transferred to the account that the recipient has coupled to their Smartphone. Direct payment, no cash, no bank charges and no credit card fees for anyone


Yeah. I observed that happening. I sure will have an adjustment to make once I'm finally allowed across the border.


----------



## SetWave

StarSong said:


> How do people without smartphones manage this?
> 
> Believe it or not, there are over 7 million American households who live on a strictly cash basis, meaning no member of the household has a bank account.  Some 15% don't have smart phones.


Having tinges of the luddites within me I continue to rebel against the brave new world "improvements" but am slowly succumbing to the pressure. My smart phone is not intelligent yet it's still insulting. As with every ever-changing cultural redirection we adjust and survive no matter how painful. (GET A HORSE )


----------



## Aneeda72

I could care less about the banking system of various countries.  My system works here.  I prefer to use cash for the most part, but wish I had more.  We have Apple Pay, and other stuff but at my age, cash works best for me.  

I would not use a bank at all, but it seems necessary.  I still write paper checks every now and then.


----------



## dobielvr

I went back to Walmart and bought a couple of frying pans, with Teflon coating.  My faves.
I was looking for The Pioneer Woman's turquoise frying pan, but they were sold out.

I've been having a problem burning my stainless steel frying pans......they're soaking w/baking soda in them right now.  Waiting to use my Scrub-daddy on them.


----------



## Ruthanne

Broke down and paid the higher price for some Sketchers sandals.  Not really a hefty price but more than I'd usually spend with my budget.  Since I got the stimulus deposit I splurged


----------



## JustBonee

Today I'm thinking about Hurricane Season ahead,  and they keep saying be ready for whatever may come!     .....   so I'm checking my battery supply,   and canned food/water  stockpile.

I decided that a new improved weatherband  radio is needed,   and I want to get a battery powered TV.       
Years ago we had a battery powered TV,    and I remember thinking that it really came in handy for power outages.  
They make much better ones these days.
And my list is growing   ...   I want a second  battery powered  fan too.


----------



## horseless carriage

Everything that you have described, Holly, has gone completely over my head. I see people pointing their phones at a gizmo on the counter but I have absolutely no idea how that works but what I can safely assume is that the purchase has been documented and added to the profile. It's that underhand data farming that puts me off, so I continue with cash, and would you believe, cheques.

Yesterday, we took our friends out in our old MG to an old railway station, now functioning as tea rooms. It's the fellow's birthday and what better way to come out of lockdown than a cream tea among convivial company.

"We only take cards," the young lady told me, after I had placed the order. "That's a problem," I replied, explaining that we were treating a birthday boy to a cream tea. "When I called," I said, "there was no mention of card only, and as luck would have it, I have the exact amount of cash." The young lady was not being deliberately belligerent, "hold on," she replied, and spoke to someone behind the counter. After confirming that it was ok, she took the cash.

It was a wonderful afternoon, the MG must have been photographed many times, then when it was time to leave, that same young lady was clearing our table away. I smiled at her and said, "that rule, you are only accepting card payment, you won't be wanting this then," as I held a five pound note tip in my hand. "Thank you Sir," she said with a smile. So cash is not quite dead yet then.


----------



## JonDouglas

Opened up the wallet again, let a few of the moths out and ponied up for a Cuisinart countertop toaster oven.  Don't know if this is a good value but it's one the kids have, was on sale and they've no complaints. 





I had enough of waiting for the range oven to first heat up and then heat up the kitchen as the food broiled/baked/whatever.  Haven't used it yet but will probably start with a run to the fish market to get some salmon.

Edit Note:  Salmon was preempted by someone's desire to try the pizza stone that came with the oven.


----------



## Jules

DH wasn’t with me so I went into a thrift store.  Bought two brand new white blouses for <$14, including tax.  This is another white purchase after I proclaimed I don’t want white clothes.  I’ll have no financial complaints when they become dismal.  Ordered a door alarm for use in hotels.  I’m trying to be optimistic about future travel.  A new hat today, half price.  I can’t resist a sale.


----------



## StarSong

Three kinds of dog meds.  So far they're reducing his pain considerably and increasing his mobility. Vet appointment today to get a professional assessment.


----------



## Aneeda72

Plants, more plants, stuff related to plants, clearly I love plants more than most people .


----------



## hollydolly

Bought this...







...and..a linen  summer dress.... and a custom made item for my o/h's birthday  this week...which will be coming from Bulgaria...


----------



## Ruthanne

I had bought some Sketcher's sandals on Amazon and got them today.  I'm afraid I may have to send them back because as they do fit they are not adjustable and seem to be cutting the circulation off in my feet.  They also made a very loud suctioning noise between the sandal and my foot when I walk--geez, I'm going to keep them on for awhile and see if that changes.  I may have to just stop trying to buy any types of shoes or sandals online.  I have the worst luck with them it seems.


----------



## SetWave

Those things are . . . sketchy...


----------



## Ruthanne

SetWave said:


> Those things are . . . sketchy...


That's for sure


----------



## Ruthanne

SetWave said:


> Those things are . . . sketchy...


Sorry I'm not able to laugh yet as I'm too disappointed, yet again.


----------



## SetWave

Ruthanne said:


> Sorry I'm not able to laugh yet as I'm too disappointed, yet again.


I know the feelin'. I've just about given up buying shoes online.


----------



## maybenot

I bought an Instant Pot pressure cooker a couple of weeks ago and I love it, between this and the air fryer and microwave, I can't remember the last time I used my stove top and rarely use my oven, which is a blessing because sometimes the pilot light won't work and I had to get on my knees and try and light the thing manually with a gaslighter

... and trying to keep one hand on the gas knob while also trying to reach to the back with a gaslighter is work for a contortionist, not a 70+ yr old


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Sorry I'm not able to laugh yet as I'm too disappointed, yet again.


I buy sketchers online a lot, never had any that don't fit properly...


----------



## Aneeda72

Two expensive roses, one a climber, at the actual garden store.  I couldn’t find acorn squash, which is yummy, so finally found some at a nursery.  Went to two different ones got a rose and a child’s rake at one store, normal garden equipment is too heavy for me.  And a climbing rose at another.

Had husband go to Costco and buy two garden trellises.  They were 38 at Lowe’s and 19 at Costco.  I am going to put them in front of the outdoor storage place for our containers and put the climber in front of it.

Did not buy any more tomatoes as I have a million of them.  Still trying to figure out how that happened.  . Oh, and bought a Hubbard squash.  All the pots had two plants each in them, so I scored.  It will be squash and tomato city and I have had a few strawberries ripen so fun.


----------



## bowmore

I know this may tick off some cat lovers, but I just bought a bottle of Cat Mace. I have a stray that likes to lay on top of my Dalmatian bellflowers and mashes them. I had considered an electric fence, but this may be a more humane method


----------



## Ruthanne

bowmore said:


> I know this may tick off some cat lovers, but I just bought a bottle of Cat Mace. I have a stray that likes to lay on top of my Dalmatian bellflowers and mashes them. I had considered an electric fence, but this may be a more humane method


They have some homeopathic (natural) cat spray repellent that I have used when cats were marking their territory on my porch many years ago.  It does them no harm but keeps them away.


----------



## bowmore

Ruthanne said:


> They have some homeopathic (natural) cat spray repellent that I have used when cats were marking their territory on my porch many years ago.  It does them no harm but keeps them away.


That is what this stuff is.


----------



## AnnieA

Got a Brazilian blowout today and the smoothing masque to maintain it.   My hair puffs out like I'm electrocuted in our humidity.  And since I'm having rotator cuff surgery next week, it'll help me more easily style my hair with one hand.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My keychain/weapon thingy. This was custom made for me using my color choices (from what was available). The holes are for fingers.


----------



## Jules

Whenever I go to a grocery store without my husband, the clothing stores have been calling me and insisting that I come in.  Found a T-shirt that isn’t too long and a blouse that I’ll wear like a summer jacket.  It’s time for me to get rid of all the t-shirts in my closet that are too long.  Might head to a charity store tomorrow so someone else has something to buy.


----------



## Tish

I bought a new electronic toothbrush.


----------



## maybenot

I Just toss mine into a glass ( with a rejuvenating tablet)  ... the top ones anyway, still got all the lower deck :0


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> I bought a new electronic toothbrush.
> View attachment 163499


I think that's the one my husband has....


----------



## Pappy

A nice big fluffy lift chair cover came from Amazon yesterday. So comfy.


----------



## katlupe

SetWave said:


> I know the feelin'. I've just about given up buying shoes online.


I presently have 4 pairs of shoes that I bought online that I tried to wear, but can't. Of the two pair I wear, one is sandals I got at Walmart in 2018 and the other is a pair of Talbots that I got at a thrift store and they were brand new never worn. I have been using them for years now. I might look for another pair of those. But no more online shopping for shoes.


----------



## katlupe

I bought a package of oat hay and one of orchard hay for Rabbit from Amazon.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I presently have 4 pairs of shoes that I bought online that I tried to wear, but can't. Of the two pair I wear, one is sandals I got at Walmart in 2018 and the other is a pair of Talbots that I got at a thrift store and they were brand new never worn. I have been using them for years now. I might look for another pair of those. But no more online shopping for shoes.


I wouldn't buy shoes online per se..however buying from Sketchers online, doesn't seem to be a problem, everything fits..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I wouldn't buy shoes online per se..however buying from Sketchers online, doesn't seem to be a problem, everything fits..


I'd love to take the chance. Not even one shoe store left near me.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I'd love to take the chance. Not even one shoe store left near me.


well I would definitely do it if I was you , if there's a problem they're easy to return...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I wouldn't buy shoes online per se..however buying from Sketchers online, doesn't seem to be a problem, everything fits..


My husband has been buying his New Balances online for years.  He has a general style preference and knows the size and width particulars in that brand.  They arrive a few days later and fit perfectly.  Every few years I buy a new pair of Merrell shoes.  Same situation.


----------



## Jules

The ultimate place to buy shoes is/was Zappos.  In the few times I went to the B&M store, there were shelves of shoes in my size and none fit.  I decided to never order online.


----------



## Pinky

I buy Naturalizer shoes, in-store and online. Only once was a pair too large.

The Nike's I purchase online, always fit well too.

Exciting life that I lead, I recently purchased a skin lightener for those dark spots that are showing up lately. Doubt it will work though - may have to do what I did before, using a pumice.


----------



## Pappy

After more than a year having our groceries delivered, we went this morning and got our own. Seemed good to be back in our store, but damn, they’ve moved everything around.


----------



## Glowworm

Jules said:


> The ultimate place to buy shoes is/was Zappos.  In the few times I went to the B&M store, there were shelves of shoes in my size and none fit.  I decided to never order online.


May sound strange but I love pretty shoes and now at long last I have a reason to buy them


----------



## Pecos

I ordered some plumbing parts to fix a slow drip from one of the bathroom faucets. It seems odd that a person has a better chance of locating the exact parts on Amazon than they do on a plumbing parts website or at one of the big hardware stores.
I dread where this is going.


----------



## Ruthanne

katlupe said:


> I presently have 4 pairs of shoes that I bought online that I tried to wear, but can't. Of the two pair I wear, one is sandals I got at Walmart in 2018 and the other is a pair of Talbots that I got at a thrift store and they were brand new never worn. I have been using them for years now. I might look for another pair of those. But no more online shopping for shoes.


I hear you about no more online shopping for shoes.  I haven't had any luck in that way either.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I wouldn't buy shoes online per se..however buying from Sketchers online, doesn't seem to be a problem, everything fits..


I'm glad you didn't have a problem with the Sketchers you got but have to  say that the latest pair I got are going back because they are not adjustable and cut off my circulation and also make a loud suctioning noise when I walk.


----------



## PamfromTx

A pair of sterling silver earrings.

A maxi length denim dress.


----------



## Jules

Took my clothing donations to a thrift store, came home with almost as many.  Even if I don’t wear them, it’s a good cause and I just donate them back.


----------



## Aneeda72

Mulch, lots and lots mulch.  Walmart had the big bags on sale for 1.97.  Mulch people, mulch


----------



## Chet

Because my old water heater in the basement tried to cause a flood when it finally died, I bought water leak alarms at Amazon. It's a pack of four. I'll put two on both sides of the water heater, and the other two by the toilet upstairs.

Also bought an alpaca button down sleeveless sweater for winter. My back gets cold before the rest of me.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I collected a few things I bought online last week, and had them delivered to the store.. 2 summer dresses, ( one striped linen).. and the other multi with pockets, and while in the same store I picked up a blouse for 40 % off in cornflower blue with a tiny black  pattern...  and in the next store..a peach coloured shirred  long sleeved print  blouse...

Then I took off to the next town, and went a little bit shopping mad, because all the big stores had sales on to get rid of all last years styles.. before this years stock comes in, but no-one got to wear last years stuff, because all the stores were closed so I got some real beauty bargains today..

In Monsoon I got a long sleeved multi winter style  top/blouse.. for  60 % off( biggest bargain of the day),in fact I may pop over there again tomorrow and see if they have any more left ......In Fat Face, I got 50 % off another  summer blouse.. I also got some crop chinos' for summer, and a  navy straw style summer hat......, and a little silver bracelet...( however I seem to have lost the bracelet somewhere ,so I'll have to go check in the boot of the car to see if it's there)..

They had some really cute block heel lace up summer sandals in Fat Face  reduced by a lot.., but I stopped myself because   my parking time was about to run out ...and I didn't have time to try them on..., but I might go back and get those tomorrow or Sunday if they still have them 

You won't believe I got all of that for less than £80


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> A pair of sterling silver earrings.
> 
> A maxi length denim dress.


Oh wow, I love those dresses!  I have one and it's pretty long, it's from a thrift store.  I had forgotten about it and need to get it back out of the closet for this nicer weather we have coming up.


----------



## Ruthanne

I bought myself an assorted Teas package, and then a turmeric tea box.  Hoping to get it very soon.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Oh wow, I love those dresses!  I have one and it's pretty long, it's from a thrift store.  I had forgotten about it and need to get it back out of the closet for this nicer weather we have coming up.


I haven't worn a maxi dress since the 1970s.   lol   I have been looking for a denim one and finally found one.  It needs some alterations because they had only one that fit me a tad too big.  My seamstress friend will alter it.


----------



## Aneeda72

Plants, a large planting pot.  So tired, so very tired, but must plant, must plant.  I finally had a decent bit of food today.  I have lost five pounds since I had my teeth out due to not being able to eat much.

I bought a sweet pork burrito from Rio.  Meat and beans only.  Took half hour to eat one half for lunch and one half for dinner but so good.  Used knife and fork, gently chewed as jaw still swollen, and it feels so good in my tummy.  

Thinking of selling the house in the fall.  It’s increased 100,000 in value in one year.  Want to sell before the bubble bursts.


----------



## JustBonee

A couple graduation animal presents....  One is a bear for youngest graduating granddaughter. (from grade school)    The other is a stuffed sloth in cap and gown for College grad gift.


----------



## MickaC

Just when i thought i was caught up on replacing non working things.....
Ordered a corded/ answering phone with 2 cordless with it.....
The cordless one i have quit.....so needed to get the whole set.....can't seem to buy just the cordless, because won't sync with the old corded phone......oh well.

Hope to buy some tomato and pepper plants tomorrow, ...... with newly added restrictions today because of the Covid #'s went right out of this planet......CRAP !!!!!!!!
so, not sure how that shopping will turn out with the plants.

I'm not even going to do the grocery shopping thing till i run out of milk next week.

Will have to get refill on some meds tomorrow.

Oops.......almost forgot......ordered 2 more 4ft x 4ft x 15 "high raised garden frames......they came today.

That's it for now.


----------



## Don M.

I went to the store yesterday and bought 2 new Hummingbird feeders....our old one's were starting to leak.  We put them out this morning, and the cute little hummingbirds found them within a few minutes.  It's kind of fun watching them buzz around and "jockey" for space at the feeders.


----------



## katlupe

I bought a black bodysuit from Amazon.


----------



## Jules

A caramel cheesecake for free with points.  I really wanted the raspberry one but it was prepared two days ago.  This is one of those times that the expiry date is important.  I’ll have to make do with caramel.


----------



## hollydolly

I  bought and downloaded a book to my kindle ....


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I  bought and downloaded a book to my kindle ....


I just did the same..........


----------



## Aneeda72

katlupe said:


> I just did the same..........


Me too although it will be a while before I read it


----------



## Sliverfox

Bought 4 bags of potting soil.
Will divide them at our parent's graves.

Hope to get the annuals I  want  for them when weather warms up.

What we do at the graves is  put  down  2 bags of potting  soil,, cut in at both ends & down middle.
Plant  our  flowers in that.
Before we leave home,,usually gather up some saw dust or wood chips to mulch around  flowers.
Mulch keeps down the weeds & holds moisture for the plants.

I miss our friend who sold  annuals,,they always had good selection.


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday we bought 2 Large potted lupins  from the  garden centre, to plant in our  garden.. One lemon & orange, and the other purple...


----------



## RadishRose

Today I bought 2 new patio chairs, 2 seat cushions and a small side table. Also a Boston fern.

The other day, a hanging basket of blue lobelia and a yellow flower mix. I forgot the name of the yellow flower


----------



## AnnieA

A fringe festival top for my niece to break a stalemate between her and my brother.  He has full custody of her now and is having a hard time adjusting to his baby girl (16) dressing in revealing clothes.  She wanted to wear a tiny crochet bikini top to the festival, he said no, so I shopped to compromise and they both approve.


----------



## MickaC

Got another 4ft x 4ft x 15 " raised garden frame, along with the two that came in last week.
Why did i get another one.....was able to get them on sale which actually didn't start till next week.....very happy about that.
Making room for 2 of them in the back south east corner.....rearranging some of my treasures.....they should fit well there....already have landscape stones on the ground......so just have to set the legs in the ground as far as they're supposed to be, and level them......keepin track of the sun......gets over 8 hours sun there.....should be a good growing spot.
Had got cherry tomatoes and regular size ones on Saturday......saw a kind that has enormous tomatoes.....plant could be 3ft x 3ft high and around.....so i went back today and got one.....it's called Cobra.

Got some Gorilla glue......supposed to be super strong.
Got some dog food at the vet, where i get everyones, today was for Shaalee and Noah.......$200.00 later.....lasts about 6-7 weeks.
All shopped out for today.


----------



## PamfromTx

I haven't been to the grocery store; hubby has taken over in that department.  My last outing was too scary for me; people were getting too close to me.  It is clearly marked how far one should stand between one another but I guess these folks don't care.  So, I'm staying home til further notice.  

The worst was while I was at Ross and felt someone pushing me out of the way.  I turned and looked at her; she had some weepy sores on her arms.  I dashed out.


----------



## katlupe

I ordered a mask bracket from Amazon.


----------



## StarSong

AnnieA said:


> A fringe festival top for my niece to break a stalemate between her and my brother.  He has full custody of her now and is having a hard time adjusting to his baby girl (16) dressing in revealing clothes.  She wanted to wear a tiny crochet bikini top to the festival, he said no, so I shopped to compromise and they both approve.


You're a good aunt and sister, Annie.  Kudos to you for helping them navigate tricky waters.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Paid balance off at PADI dive shop. Bought wetsuit hood, ordered 5mm wetsuit


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a  Velvet Chinese Bird pattern foot-stool.. beautiful little thing, that I got in the sale for 2/3rds off the full price...


----------



## StarSong

I ordered a Dutch oven for bread baking and some additional foam balls for my slingshot wars with my grandchildren.


----------



## Ruthanne

Bird mirror and bird sitting platform.


----------



## Aneeda72

I bought an apricot tree, couldn’t find a dwarf tree so got full size.  Husband decided he wanted a tree.    So the only place it could go was where I put the 18 tomatoe plants.  I had to move all the tomatoes and the tree was placed in that spot.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I bought an apricot tree, couldn’t find a dwarf tree so got full size.  Husband decided he wanted a tree.    So the only place it could go was where I put the 18 tomatoe plants.  I had to move all the tomatoes and the tree was placed in that spot.


...seee you love him really..you old romantic...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> ...seee you love him really..you old romantic...


Yup, sure, he’s my favorite husband


----------



## Pappy

Amazon yesterday, an extension cord for my dehumidifier and a cleaner for our Keurig coffee maker.


----------



## Aneeda72

Finally managed to unbuy (cancel) my ongoing subscription to Regal movies.  Not doing an indoor movie again, the risk is too high to catch Covid despite having the vaccine IMO.


----------



## moviequeen1

I bought a new bed mattress on Weds,was delivered yesterday
It's going to take me a couple days to get use to the 'spring air' mattress.I had my old one for 17 yrs it was time to go.I bought the new one at the same location,but under a different company name


----------



## Ruthanne

New undies.


----------



## dobielvr

moviequeen1 said:


> I bought a new bed mattress on Weds,was delivered yesterday
> It's going to take me a couple days to get use to the 'spring air' mattress.I had my old one for 17 yrs it was time to go.I bought the new one at the same location,but under a different company name


I just had a new bed delivered yesterday also.  It's a medium density, and today my body is hurtin' for certain.
I'm thinking I should have gotten the 'plush' mattress.

I'll prob end up exchanging it.  My sleep is very important to me.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> New undies.


Ones where the elastics actually work? 

That's when I go on the hunt for new panties, when the elastic waistband no longer holds them up, and when the elastic around the legs resembles that of what my kids looked like when they wore diapers.


----------



## Aunt Marg

dobielvr said:


> I just had a new bed delivered yesterday also.  It's a medium density, and today my body is hurtin' for certain.
> I'm thinking I should have gotten the 'plush' mattress.
> 
> I'll prob end up exchanging it.  My sleep is very important to me.


We're due for a new bed, and I can't wait to test out a few different mattresses.

Boy, have mattresses ever come a long way and made serious strides from the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> Ones where the elastics actually work?
> 
> That's when I go on the hunt for new panties, when the elastic waistband no longer holds them up, and when the elastic around the legs resembles that of what my kids looked like when they wore diapers.


These are microfiber, nylon and cotton mix so they're stretchy all over.  The waistband is the same material as the rest of them.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> I just had a new bed delivered yesterday also.  It's a medium density, and today my body is hurtin' for certain.
> I'm thinking I should have gotten the 'plush' mattress.
> 
> I'll prob end up exchanging it.  My sleep is very important to me.


Funny that so many of us are buying new beds currently...I'm looking for a new bed now too.. very difficult when so many of our stores are still closed due to Lockdown.

I have a tempurpedic  mattress under 2 years old..I absolutely hate it, I sweat like a pig in the sahara.. so I'm now looking for a non tempur mattress...


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> Ones where the elastics actually work?
> 
> That's when I go on the hunt for new panties, when the elastic waistband no longer holds them up, and when the elastic around the legs resembles that of what my kids looked like when they wore diapers.


Here is  a link to what I bought:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UGBUGBG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> Here is  a link to what I bought:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UGBUGBG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Wow... those are fancy-schmancy panties.

Are they comfy? I'm so used to elasticized panties, I don't know if I'd like the feel of stretch all over panties.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow... those are fancy-schmancy panties.
> 
> Are they comfy? I'm so used to elasticized panties, I don't know if I'd like the feel of stretch all over panties.


I find them more comfortable than any panties I've ever bought before and have been buying these ones for several years now.  They feel so good against my skin.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> I find them more comfortable than any panties I've ever bought before and have been buying these ones for several years now.  They feel so good against my skin.


Thanks for mentioning them and posting a link to them.

Problem with me, Ruthanne, is that I'm just so darned old-fashioned, where once I get stuck in my ways liking something or using something, there's just no swaying me.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> Thanks for mentioning them and posting a link to them.
> 
> Problem with me, Ruthanne, is that I'm just so darned old-fashioned, where once I get stuck in my ways liking something or using something, there's just no swaying me.


That's cool.


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Here is  a link to what I bought:  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UGBUGBG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Ruthanne......they look super comfy   
I buy mine from Bare Necessities......cotton/spandex and microfiber/spandex.
I really stocked up 3 years ago.....really stocked.....not telling how many. 
Love them.


----------



## bowmore

A set of petanque balls to start playing. We will practice on the lawn until we are good enough to go to a regular game site


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> Ruthanne......they look super comfy
> I buy mine from Bare Necessities......cotton/spandex and microfiber/spandex.
> I really stocked up 3 years ago.....really stocked.....not telling how many.
> Love them.


I've stocked up too.  I have quite a few pairs now


----------



## hollydolly

bowmore said:


> View attachment 164950A set of petanque balls to start playing. We will practice on the lawn until we are good enough to go to a regular game site


I have those.... I love Petanque, we play a lot in Spain


----------



## Jules

Aunt Marg said:


> We're due for a new bed, and I can't wait to test out a few different mattresses.


When it’s time for you to start looking, begin a new thread so we can throw in our two cents worth.



Ruthanne said:


> Here is a link to what I bought: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UGBUGBG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Good idea, I never thought of looking at Amazon.  Usually I wait until I can get the style & brand I like in the US.  What I wear underneath reflects my attitude for the day.  It’s a little pick-me-up.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Jules said:


> When it’s time for you to start looking, begin a new thread so we can throw in our two cents worth.
> 
> 
> Good idea, I never thought of looking at Amazon.  Usually I wait until I can get the style & brand I like in the US.  What I wear underneath reflects my attitude for the day.  It’s a little pick-me-up.


LOVE your idea, Jules!

Consider it done!

Just to give you a sort of timeline on it... early fall. I won't forget!


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> When it’s time for you to start looking, begin a new thread so we can throw in our two cents worth.
> 
> 
> Good idea, I never thought of looking at Amazon.  Usually I wait until I can get the style & brand I like in the US.  What I wear underneath reflects my attitude for the day.  It’s a little pick-me-up.


Jules......i have the same feeling......what i wear underneath makes my day as well.....comfy and looks nice.
But.....
My colour has no imagination.......favorite colour for these......black and more black.


----------



## Aneeda72

Plants


----------



## PamfromTx

A grey long tunic; love the length.  

Groceries!


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> A grey long tunic; love the length.
> 
> Groceries!


I love tunics, they're so easy to wear...


----------



## StarSong

Bought a new large sized cooler yesterday.  Over the years ours have cracked or been lost to permanent "borrowers."  No biggie - it's probably been 30 years since we bought one.  I'm here to tell you, technology has come a long way in the intervening years.   They keep food cold for up to 6 days in 90° temperatures!  (No more dumping the melt and adding fresh ice every day?  Sign me up!)   

I never heard of Petanque before - from what I can gather it's a lot like bocce.  
Is that correct, @bowmore and @hollydolly?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Bought a new large sized cooler yesterday.  Over the years ours have cracked or been lost to permanent "borrowers."  No biggie - it's probably been 30 years since we bought one.  I'm here to tell you, technology has come a long way in the intervening years.   They keep food cold for up to 6 days in 90° temperatures!  (No more dumping the melt and adding fresh ice every day?  Sign me up!)
> 
> I never heard of Petanque before - from what I can gather it's a lot like bocce.
> Is that correct, @bowmore and @hollydolly?


I've never heard of Bocce ball before so I looked it up..and yes very similar to Petanque, although I'm sure Bowmore will know more about the differences...


----------



## Aneeda72

I am going to buy lunch, soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I bought a commercial fan that sounds like a 747 taking off.

I have visions of the metal blades flying off and decapitating me.





My hope is that it will be powerful enough to exhaust the hot air from my apartment and draw in cool air at night.

We'll see!


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday I 'bought' a haircut, and then afterwards  a Plain Black jacket, pea coat style..






 and a pair of black jogging pants...


----------



## Aneeda72

I bought three pair of pants from Kohl’s which will still fit after they are washed.  They have tie waistbands, apparently since I lost so much weight I cannot keep any pants on that do not have a tie or a belt.  Don’t care for belts, no matter how tight I make them the pants still slip down.

I bought a rose colored pair and a new blouse that has rose color in it, a beige pair, and a charcoal pair.  Went to two stores and could not find the green in my size so going to another store tomorrow.


----------



## Sliverfox

Bought plants for   cemeteries, & few  tomato plants for my garden.

Would like to get some  new jeans & tops,,just to  perk me  up.
Seems too many other things to be done,, not any  ladies  clothing shop in this tiny town.


----------



## MickaC

Aunt Bea said:


> I bought a commercial fan that sounds like a 747 taking off.
> 
> I have visions of the metal blades flying off and decapitating me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hope is that it will be powerful enough to exhaust the hot air from my apartment and draw in cool air at night.
> 
> We'll see!


Guess what, i have a fan just like it, actually i had three, gave two away, why i kept this one i don't know.
747 jet is the perfect description......need ear plugs.


----------



## katlupe

Natural salad, a dried mix of various flowers, leaves, twigs and flakes for rabbits at Walmart in the pet section.

Magnesium flakes and spray from Amazon.


----------



## Gary O'

What have you bought recently?​
Bought wunna those ClearTV antennas 
Thought sure it to be a scammy thing
But, yielded
10 bucks...big risk
Got it a couple days ago
*WHOA!*
That tiny little sucker puts out?
Only ten channels
But, clear/crisp channels

No, I don't have cable, or anything with a monthly bill attached
(too much crap and what is lamely called 'news' to sift thru)

I've got my Jeopardy, local news, and old comedies, I'm good


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> What have you bought recently?​
> Bought wunna those ClearTV antennas
> Thought sure it to be a scammy thing
> But, yielded
> 10 bucks...big risk
> Got it a couple days ago
> *WHOA!*
> That tiny little sucker puts out?
> Only ten channels
> But, clear/crisp channels
> 
> No, I don't have cable, or anything with a monthly bill attached
> (too much crap and what is lamely called 'news' to sift thru)
> 
> I've got my Jeopardy, local news, and old comedies, I'm good


Gary rescan while holding/touching the antenna or move it to different locations and rescan to see if you may have missed any channels.

Also, scan every couple of months to see if stations have been added or boosted their signals.

Good luck


----------



## JonDouglas

Bought a new backup, pocket camera while the big DSLR is in the hospital getting a brain transplant or something.


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Gary rescan while holding/touching the antenna or move it to different locations and rescan to see if you may have missed any channels.
> 
> Also, scan every couple of months to see if stations have been added or boosted their signals.


Great tip, AB

We'll rescan in a month or two


----------



## Gary O'

JonDouglas said:


> Bought a new backup, pocket camera while the big DSLR is in the hospital getting a brain transplant or something.


@JonDouglas
What's the make and model of your DSLR? (if I may ask)


----------



## JonDouglas

Gary O' said:


> @JonDouglas
> What's the make and model of your DSLR? (if I may ask)


The backupcamera is a Sony RX100 vii.  My good RX10 iv DSLR went beserk and re-educated me about the need for a backup.


----------



## JonDouglas

Deleted


----------



## Gary O'

JonDouglas said:


> My good RX10 iv DSLR


Nice

I've found good camera repair shops are getting far and few between.
I have one good one but gotta ship it 300 mi


----------



## hollydolly

JonDouglas said:


> Bought a new backup, pocket camera while the big DSLR is in the hospital getting a brain transplant or something.


I bought that camera a couple of years ago..took it on holiday, it was terrible.I got some good indoor shots with it, but the Viewfinder was horrible..I returned it, I wasn't about to lose £600


----------



## Ken N Tx

Garden hose...5 plants...chain for chainsaw


----------



## Pappy

Some menthol patches for my back, $120 groceries, (maybe 5 bags in all), and a off brand Tylenol through Amazon.
The wife bought two pads to put in front of our lift chairs.


----------



## Paco Dennis

"Sundae Driver". I was almost out. I rely on it for IBS symptoms. The only dispensary near me that had it is 100 miles. Took me over 3 hrs, in my old 1996 Toyota Carola (177,000 miles on it.)


----------



## JonDouglas

hollydolly said:


> I bought that camera a couple of years ago..took it on holiday, it was terrible.I got some good indoor shots with it, but the Viewfinder was horrible..I returned it, I wasn't about to lose £600


Sorry to hear that.  So far I am OK with the outdoor shots (sample below) but am primarily using it as a grab/point/shoot camera. and not one where I use the viewfinder or mess with the settings.


----------



## Ruthanne

Digital wall clock new house coat.


----------



## Aneeda72

Few more strawberry plants


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Marg said:


> Problem with me, Ruthanne, is that I'm just so darned old-fashioned, where once I get stuck in my ways liking something or using something, there's just no swaying me.


You think that you're old fashioned Marg? What does that make me?

This blazer that I bought a few weeks ago, may be of a modern cut, or style, but the fabric is distinctly pre-war. I love it.
To make an ensemble of it, Tina, my wife, is going to make the trousers, she going to buy a cotton fabric that will match the light pebble blue of the blazer.

These period shoes will be just the job when the trousers are finished.

This Borsalino straw hat is the chosen lid, just don't ask the price.

The shirt will be white or pebble blue and I shall wear it with a cravat.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought, Gold twist earrings
...a red summer straw hat
... several pieces of potions & lotions, and make-up...

Floral  cotton shorts for when I'm in the garden...because my denim knee length shorts are always too hot out there...

Another box of latex gloves..( the price is ridiculous compared to last year) 

some fruit scones, and some Chocolate fresh cream  Éclairs...


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> You think that you're old fashioned Marg? What does that make me?
> View attachment 166738
> This blazer that I bought a few weeks ago, may be of a modern cut, or style, but the fabric is distinctly pre-war. I love it.
> To make an ensemble of it, Tina, my wife, is going to make the trousers, she going to buy a cotton fabric that will match the light pebble blue of the blazer.
> View attachment 166741
> These period shoes will be just the job when the trousers are finished.
> View attachment 166742
> This Borsalino straw hat is the chosen lid, just don't ask the price.
> View attachment 166743
> The shirt will be white or pebble blue and I shall wear it with a cravat.


LOL!

I don't think I'm old-fashioned, Horseless, I am old-fashioned! 

Now that's what I call a summer outfit! The shoes are over-the-top WOW, and the Borsolino hat is fantastico!

Now that's how to dress!

Would love to see the trousers when tailored! Heck, would love to see you in the outfit!


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Today I bought, Gold twist earrings
> ...a red summer straw hat
> ... several pieces of potions & lotions, and make-up...
> 
> Floral  cotton shorts for when I'm in the garden...because my denim knee length shorts are always too hot out there...
> 
> Another box of latex gloves..( the price is ridiculous compared to last year)
> 
> some fruit scones, and some Chocolate fresh cream  Éclairs...


Chocolate fresh cream  Éclairs... Oh Holly, how could you? I can resist anything, except temptation. Get behind me Satan.


----------



## Aneeda72

Couple clearance things for the baby, two shirts for me that were a dollar on clearance, hmm, a jar of lemon marmalade to try, and a cookie which I shared with the baby.  Oatmeal raisin and she only ate the raisins ; but she said “grandma share?”  What could I do but share the cookie.


----------



## Aneeda72

A Stiletto Rose from Lowe’s and, surprise, I paid full price .  It is amazingly fragrant and will be great for cut flowers for the house.   Husband will dig the hole tomorrow


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> A Stiletto Rose from Lowe’s and, surprise, I paid full price .  It is amazingly fragrant and will be great for cut flowers for the house.   Husband will dig the hole tomorrow


Husband did not dig hole, I did.  He is just too weak from being sick.  Said he couldn’t breathe.  Hmm.  Imagine his surprise when I pulled out the oximeter, popped it on his finger, and, yup, he’s breathing just fine.  So he says, well, it’s hard to breathe sometimes.  

OMGosh, just go back into the house Mr. I want a yard.  Sooo, I am, as usual, working in the yard.  He’s missed two days of work.  He is working his regular shift on Sunday whether he can breathe or not!


----------



## Kaila

I was able to get a few small plants, and some corms (bulbs) for some flowers; nearby,  out my window, they will go.


----------



## horseless carriage

My new shoes have arrived, they are every bit as good as they look but I am troubled. There is no country of manufacture on the shoes, the box or the consignment note. These shoes were discounted and a steal at just £45. What troubles me, is my bargain buy someone else's 16 hour sweatshop labour?


----------



## win231

This company kept sending me ads for men's clothing, so I thought I'd try a couple of their shirts - interesting colors & decent prices.  (Milamode Men's Wear)


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> This company kept sending me ads for men's clothing, so I thought I'd try a couple of their shirts - interesting colors & decent prices.  (Milamode Men's Wear)


Those look like nice shirts....I like the look of them


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> Those look like nice shirts....I like the look of them


Check their website; huge variety.


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> Check their website; huge variety.


I hope you get them ok...

https://www.onlinethreatalerts.com/article/2020/11/1/is-milamode-a-scam-review-of-the-online-store/


----------



## Ruthanne

Bought a new spring wreath for the outside, in the hall, door.  I hope it's as nice as it looks or it's going back.  It was a good deal.  More protein drinks.


----------



## win231

I just bought something


hollydolly said:


> Those look like nice shirts....I like the look of them


All my other shirts are solid colors.  I thought I might like some variety.  They're all around $20.00, which is a pretty decent price.


----------



## win231

I ordered something else that arrived today & I used it.  It took some courage, but I'm surprised at how well it works:


hollydolly said:


> I hope you get them ok...
> 
> https://www.onlinethreatalerts.com/article/2020/11/1/is-milamode-a-scam-review-of-the-online-store/


Thanks for the info.  It won't be a problem; if anything isn't right, I simply contact my credit card co. & dispute the charge.  I've done that 3 times in several years & they've always come through & refunded me immediately.


----------



## win231

I ordered something else that arrived today & I used it.  It took some courage, but I'm surprised at how well it works:
_"Micro Touch Titanium Trim"_
I followed the directions & trimmed my hair in 5 minutes.
Just to get an unbiased opinion, I told my sister I finally saw my hairstylist & asked her what she thought.
She said, "Wow, he did a great job; your hair is beautiful."
Teehee, then I told her, "I'm glad you like it 'cuz I did it myself."
She was SHOCKED!  She said, "UNBELIEVABLE!"


----------



## Pappy

A swing for my back yard and a bird feeder, or should I say squirrel feeder? Need to stop to store and get some bird feed.
My wife trying out the new swing. Need to put on shade and level it up.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> A swing for my back yard and a bird feeder, or should I say squirrel feeder? Need to stop to store and get some bird feed.
> My wife trying out the new swing. Need to put on shade and level it up.
> View attachment 167293


That looks exactly like the one we used to have Pappy, but we had a canopy on ours...


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> That looks exactly like the one we used to have Pappy, but we had a canopy on ours...


Not quite complete Holly. Canopy needs to be put together and put on. The instructions might well  have been in Swahili and very hard to understand.


----------



## Kaila

I hope that Spring Wreath is pretty and pleasing, @Ruthanne  !
Let us know.   

Loved that photo, @Pappy


----------



## Ruthanne

This is the new clock I got.  Although the color of the numbers are all bright green they don't show up that way when you take a pic of them.  Just wanted to show you how big the clock is and how large the numbers are.  It also has the date and temp.


----------



## Gary O'

Went to a garage sale with my lady today
I hardly ever go to these (I have too much stuff already)

But

There was this rod and reel

Garcia

Level wind

Written on the rod was *Trophy Collection*

I have ten or twelve rods/reels

But......this one was for ten bucks
(I knew it was at least around a hundred off the shelf)
Hardly used

High grade graphite

I know that reel......great one

I got it

Googled the model numbers

Over $200 for the combo

I could turn it around and make about $100

I won't though

The lake water temps are becoming ideal

Gonna get a line wet


----------



## Gary O'

Also bought a new iPhone
*The XR*



While sitting in the truck, waiting for my lady to shop, I decided to get used to the new iPhone

It would *NOT!* .....turn....on!
No matter what button I pushed, or which way I slid the screen

Then......after what seemed hours (actually 10 or 15 minutes) I discovered something;

It was the back of the phone



I may tell her....I may not

Next day bought the best cell phone case on the shelf

The* OtterBox *

Tried fitting it on the phone by slipping a skinny putty knife around the rubber part of the case.....trouble....much trouble

No directions enclosed

YouTube showed me how

Three separate pieces are involved
A hard base
A grommet kinda gasket
And the rubber, bouncy cover
With some flippy things that are rather key to success
Not hard, but must follow procedure....or, broken case ($45).....or broken phone ($500)


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gary O' said:


> Also bought a new iPhone
> *The XR*
> 
> View attachment 167386
> 
> While sitting in the truck, waiting for my lady to shop, I decided to get used to the new iPhone
> 
> *It would NOT! .....turn....on!
> No matter what button I pushed, or which way I slid the screen
> 
> Then......after what seemed hours (actually 10 or 15 minutes) I discovered something;
> 
> It was the back of the phone*
> 
> View attachment 167385
> 
> I may tell her....I may not
> 
> Next day bought the best cell phone case on the shelf
> 
> The* OtterBox *
> 
> Tried fitting it on the phone by slipping a skinny putty knife around the rubber part of the case.....trouble....much trouble
> 
> No directions enclosed
> 
> YouTube showed me how
> 
> Three separate pieces are involved
> A hard base
> A grommet kinda gasket
> The rubber, bouncy cover
> With some flippy things that are rather key to success
> Not hard, but must follow procedure....or, broken case ($45).....or broken phone ($500)


ROFLMAO!

The best one ever, Gary!


----------



## PamfromTx

I think I asked once before (so, don't get huffy on me).  lol

Any ideas on a good printer that has ink that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.  Just inquiring.   Thanks.


----------



## Aneeda72

Bought another shade cover for Bella‘s dog run, a different pet corrector for Bella’s mouth, and some zip ties , one way or another she will stop grabbing my hand.


----------



## Pappy

PamfromTx said:


> I think I asked once before (so, don't get huffy on me).  lol
> 
> Any ideas on a good printer that has ink that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.  Just inquiring.   Thanks.


We have a HP 7550 model that wasn’t out of sight, but ours is older and not sure if that are still available Pam. It takes ink cartridges.


----------



## Gary O'

PamfromTx said:


> Any ideas on a good printer that has ink that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Just inquiring. Thanks


*Staples *print shop has my ink 
They keep it in their printers for me

I really like their printers


----------



## Kaila

That's so kind of them,  @Gary O' 
To keep your ink always on the ready, for _you!
 _


----------



## Aneeda72

A new heating pad, finally remember I needed one while I was actually at the store.. It’s wonderful.  It’s large and long and heats my entire back, so nice.  Mine died a couple of days ago and I’ve been so sore.


----------



## StarSong

Just ordered some bread-baking supplies (not ingredients) including a couple of banneton proofing baskets.


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday we got a whole load more Wild bird food.. various types including mealworm...

Our month's grocery freezer fill up...

Also as it's summer the supermarket had all the winter clothing 1/2 price, so I got 2 Royal blue jumpers..in readiness for the coming winter


----------



## Pecos

Miralax, Dulcolax Tablets, you know, fun things prior to a colonoscopy.
I am just sitting here enjoying them right now. Yes indeed!


----------



## PamfromTx

We went a little nuts at Walmart last night.   You name it, we bought it for the upcoming (short) trip.  I don't remember packing this much for our 2 week vacation in California in 1995.   LOL


----------



## win231

Pecos said:


> Miralax, Dulcolax Tablets, you know, fun things prior to a colonoscopy.
> I am just sitting here enjoying them right now. Yes indeed!


Don't worry.  I'm sure it will all work out in the end.


----------



## Pinky

win231 said:


> Don't worry.  I'm sure it will all work out in the end.


It will, *in the end*


----------



## RadishRose

Two pair of Skechers. One pair may have to go back-  ordered those from the 'relaxed fit' line and may not fit well. I was just looking at the color, duh. I haven't put them on yet, but the first pair is great.

Also a large bag of dog treats came today.


----------



## AnnieA

More van stuff.  USB chargeable fans to augment the AC which I can tell is going to have a hard time keeping up with Mississippi heat and humidity. USB tiny globe lights. A flippin' $750 awning window that I didn't realize I'd left open before hitting the highway which broke the hinges because it did! flip open too far.


----------



## Jules

@AnnieA. A really handy light for your van are these LED that are designed for attaching to your books.  Ours have a clamp or can sit on a table.  We bought these many years ago at Costco.  The batteries are still good.  Also easy to carry if you have to walk around the campground after dark.  They’re also handy when the house power goes out.


----------



## fmdog44

A 32" Insignia TV  for about $120. My Vizio is crapping out by dropping channels. I keep a second tv for sports. any suggestions where I might donate the Vizio?


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Two pair of Skechers. O*ne pair may have to go back-  ordered those from the 'relaxed fit' line and may not fit well. I was just looking at the color, duh.* I haven't put them on yet, but the first pair is great.
> 
> Also a large bag of dog treats came today.


I did exactly the same thing with sketchers a couple of weeks ago.. ordered the relaxed fit  without noticing, and they're slightly too big.. slip ons so I can't tighten them either, but I've kept them, I'll just wear socks with them in autumn or  winter...


----------



## Jules

$8 pale beige t-shirt from Walmart.  It’s hard to find beige/tan shirts.  I was there two days ago and they didn’t have these.  There was only one left in my size and not many others.


----------



## Chet

I went to Walmart and bought a belt since all my others show signs of wear. The styles and sizes were all mixed up so it took a while to sort through the mess. My waist is 34" but the size belt for that waist is 36". So there was no mistake, I took a tape measure with me to make sure the holes were available for my waist size.


----------



## Ruthanne

I got a 6 pack of lightbulbs, Earl Grey Tea, Sumatra Coffee all on Amazon.


----------



## Pappy

A pair of ankle compression socks. Oh, and a $110.00 worth of groceries. 5 plastic bags held it all….


----------



## StarSong

AnnieA said:


> More van stuff.  USB chargeable fans to augment the AC which I can tell is going to have a hard time keeping up with Mississippi heat and humidity. USB tiny globe lights. A flippin' $750 awning window that I didn't realize I'd left open before hitting the highway which broke the hinges because it did! flip open too far.


Is this an RV type van?


----------



## AnnieA

StarSong said:


> Is this an RV type van?



It is.  It's a Winnebago Travato and I absolutely love it.  It's a tiny home on wheels that fits in a regular parking spot and gets 15 mpg.  It allows me to travel more with fibromyalgia since I can stop anywhere and rest.  Also has been great for Covid.  I got it in December and felt like the world expanded being able to get take out and have a clean restroom.


----------



## StarSong

I didn't think about this as "buying something lately" but we just put our 5th wheel in the shop.  $900 for a refrigerator problem.  Oddly, that's a victory - if we had to replace the unit it would have been close to $3000 for fridge, parts and labor!  

I just looked up the Travato - I've seen these at campgrounds. Very cute, compact, and has plenty of good features. Can you hook it up to water, power and dump station at campgrounds?


----------



## AnnieA

StarSong said:


> I just looked up the Travato - I've seen these at campgrounds. Very cute, compact, and has plenty of good features. Can you hook it up to water, power and dump station at campgrounds?



It has fresh water, gray water and a flush toilet with a traditional black tank.  They hold less than a travel trailer or full-sized Class A obviously, but work the same.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Drove down and paid my quarterly property tax bill. Does that count?


----------



## Pinky

Bought 3 capri pants .. white, blue denim and gray denim, and a sleeveless top. Also, a sterling eternity ring, and some vitamins.


----------



## Feelslikefar

A new bird feeder for another spot in the backyard.
For the past 2 years, we've had a pair of Cardinals visiting us.
Thought they were a male and female pair.
This spring, we noticed a new smaller one hanging around.
He is now bright red; so to celebrate new beginnings, a new feeder.


----------



## Pappy

Feelslikefar said:


> A new bird feeder for another spot in the backyard.
> For the past 2 years, we've had a pair of Cardinals visiting us.
> Thought they were a male and female pair.
> This spring, we noticed a new smaller one hanging around.
> He is now bright red; so to celebrate new beginnings, a new feeder.


I just put up a bird feeder 3 days ago. How long before I can expect birds to find it?


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> I just put up a bird feeder 3 days ago. How long before I can expect birds to find it?


birds found ours within a day or 2  tentatively at first...that was years ago, and they still come in their dozens every day


----------



## hollydolly

Today I got 3 more pastel colour  resin planters for hanging on the fences & trellises ...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> birds found ours within a day or 2  tentatively at first...that was years ago, and they still come in their dozens every day


They spread the word about the quantities of bird feed you buy.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> They spread the word about the quantities of bird feed you buy.


I believe that... I really do....


----------



## Aneeda72

4 pair shorts at Costco


----------



## Ruthanne

I just bought a beautiful orchid and pink STC walking shoes on Amazon and got a real bargain and with tax they are only 37.00  I shall get them on Tuesday.

I'm excited about this and this may give me an incentive to walk more!  Me and Suzy are going to take some nice, scenic walks in the park on the Lake.  It's going to be so much fun!


----------



## Jules

A couple of years ago I bought a lightweight blouse/jacket of many colours - the kind that you think will match with anything and then it’s impossible to find those colours.  There were a couple of shades of lime green in it and that’s what I’ve been searching for.  Found those two little tops today in the charity shop.  Ah, should have tried that blouse on again.  It’s a bit too big and I will now be donating it.  May or may not keep the lime green shirts.


----------



## PamfromTx

I bought a new handbag earlier this evening, a hand soap (liquid) for the kitchen and some cookies for hubby.  All from Marshall's.  Not sure I like the handbag.  lol


----------



## katlupe

Jules said:


> @AnnieA. A really handy light for your van are these LED that are designed for attaching to your books.  Ours have a clamp or can sit on a table.  We bought these many years ago at Costco.  The batteries are still good.  Also easy to carry if you have to walk around the campground after dark.  They’re also handy when the house power goes out.
> 
> View attachment 167801


I have one like that but a different brand. I use it all the time.


----------



## katlupe

A bag of compressed hay cubes from Amazon.


----------



## hollydolly

A pretty yellow and blue-ish  (tie dye style).. large  Plant pot... 

Some new red floral Tea Mugs...


----------



## Aneeda72

A Fizz drink-I like the professor made with Sprite Zero and sugar free syrups


----------



## Jules

A new dress - drum roll please - with pockets.  It’s a lightweight wicking material.  Of all the places that I’d never look, we were in a sporting good store for DH.  He actually suggested we walk through the store.  I convinced him to try on some shorts - that deserves a drum roll too.    He was ready to leave (it had been all of ten minutes) when I spotted the dress.  Paid full price & that deserves cannons being fired off.


----------



## Ruthanne

I bought a make up mirror with lights, batteries for it, 2 cute summer shirts, a new bath mat, high protein drinks.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> A new dress - drum roll please - with pockets.  It’s a lightweight wicking material.  Of all the places that I’d never look, we were in a sporting good store for DH.  He actually suggested we walk through the store.  I convinced him to try on some shorts - that deserves a drum roll too.    He was ready to leave (it had been all of ten minutes) when I spotted the dress.  Paid full price & that deserves cannons being fired off.


Pockets... It's all about having pockets, isn't it?  My summer skorts and shorts ALL have pockets.

By the time my granddaughter turned four she'd figured out that she doesn't want any pocketless pants or shorts.  Her line to my daughter, "If I don't have pockets, where will I keep my rocks?" 

A wise child.


----------



## hollydolly

I just bought an electric folding treadmill....


----------



## cdestroyer

air purifier with three levels of filter and includes a uv-c


----------



## Jules

cdestroyer said:


> air purifier with three levels of filter and includes a uv-c



What brand?  This reminds me that we said we were going to buy one last year.  Fortunately there weren’t many fires.  It’s not looking good for this year.


----------



## cdestroyer

pure model peairplg from ace hardware, had another from yard sale much smalled no uv-c


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a little red & white cardigan from M&S yesterday....







...also some water spray bottles for the garden weeds.., and pretty pink one for my dressing table because O/H broke mine while using it to spray the white fly on the lupins the other day


----------



## squatting dog

A house. Closed on it today.


----------



## hollydolly

squatting dog said:


> A house. Closed on it today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 169224


Woohooo...congratulations.. how long before you move ?..


----------



## squatting dog

hollydolly said:


> Woohooo...congratulations.. how long before you move ?..


Don't know. I'm reluctant to give up my Ozark home. (tree's, green, nature). For the time being, we'll keep both and maybe sometime in the future, we'll decide. The last time I had a house in Florida, I jumped off it a bit too soon, and wished I had kept both. 
I dug out Margo (the motor home and we're prepping it for a run down there.


----------



## Pappy

I bought lunch for mother and me at our local diner. She had a BLT sandwich and I had the mini. Two eggs, French toast, one bacon and one sausage.


----------



## Aneeda72

It’s 108 here so we had lunch at California Pizza. We both had soup.


----------



## dobielvr

I forgot, I also went to Walmart today.  I was looking for some indoor house plants, but couldn't find any.

But, I did find some a/c filters for my home...which I needed.


----------



## MickaC

Monday, the new central AC was installed.....i think that qualifies as a purchase....got it, paid for it. 

Wednesday.....yearly eye exam.....last two years there has been some change, but didn't feel it was enough for new lenses.
This time, updating my lenses.....the last time my lenses were changed was in 2016......so i think that was pretty good.
BUT
I have 2 pairs of readers, and i pair of bifocals.......my frames were all in good shape......
BUT
To change my lenses only in my readers, with anti scratch and anti glare was to be 328.00 each set... x 2
BUT
A new frame and lense package that was offered was to be 238.00 each.......guess which one i chose......it's a shame, my frames were still perfectly good.
Not sure what i'm doing about my bifocals yet.
So. Spent a lot of money this week

I'd rather do what i call fun shopping.


----------



## Pappy

It’s what I need to buy for me. Stepped into shower last night and turned on the hot water and there was none. So, I took a very cold shower. I guess our water heater is gone. We have a 30 gallon electric heater and as near as we can figure, we bought old one in 2002. Nineteen years is pretty darn good I’d say.


----------



## hollydolly

yesterday I bought.. 3 summer tops .. and because of  covid we're not allowed to try them on in store..I discovered when i got home 2 of them do not fit... so they have to be returned..annoying because the store is a 40 mile round trip...

Bought a little costume jewellery Diamanté and Pearl bracelet...

Talking of specs...I don't know if I mentioned it already, but I bought myself a pair of prescription specs online for the first time... .I'd hummed and haaad about it for years...

They were about a third of the price of my opticians.. but the customer service was not good, and I waited much longer and many phone calls to get  them after the time they stated they would be ready, before they finally arrived..and altho' they're pretty the nose bridge is too tight so I can't wear them for long..

I'll stick to my optician in future...


----------



## Knight

Automatic watering timer for my wife's herb garden stopped working. Replaced it with an Orbit easy dial timer. $26.00 & 20 minutes to remove old one & set new timer.

February 16, 2021

Reviewed by Jeff B, Licensed Journeyman Plumber.
Written by HomeAdvisor.

Average Plumber Rates
A plumber ranges from $45 to $200 per hour or more depending on the job, timing and location. According to project data from HomeAdvisor members, it ranges between $175 and $480 with an average cost of $327. Services may include drain cleaning, faucet replacement or installation, and toilet repair.


----------



## caroln

I try to buy locally, but I spent over 2 hours looking for a new purse (because my old one was falling apart) at the local mall and some stand alone stores and couldn't find what I was looking for.  I got on-line at Amazon and found exactly what I wanted in a matter of 5 minutes.  It was very reasonably priced (some at the mall were over $200) and I received it in 2 days.  

Actually, the choices I found around town were very limited.  Maybe they just aren't restocked completely after the pandemic.


----------



## hollydolly

caroln said:


> I try to buy locally, but I spent over 2 hours looking for a new purse (because my old one was falling apart) at the local mall and some stand alone stores and couldn't find what I was looking for.  I got on-line at Amazon and found exactly what I wanted in a matter of 5 minutes.  It was very reasonably priced (some at the mall were over $200) and I received it in 2 days.
> 
> Actually, the choices I found around town were very limited.  Maybe they just aren't restocked completely after the pandemic.


I think that it's more those same stores are selling their stock online,sometime under the name you recognise and sometimes under another name... ..It's a great pity that we have to buy online, but as you say sometimes it's hardly worth the shoe leather to go and search down an item and come home empty handed...


----------



## JustBonee

Other than food,   I cannot remember the last time that I got in my car and drove to a store to look  for something. 
Amazon has me totally in their clutches ..lol


----------



## RadishRose

Containers for leftovers and a small lazy susan for countertop items like salt, pepper mill, oils and vinegar, etc.


----------



## StarSong

I bought two nights at a hotel this past week, does that count?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I bought two nights at a hotel this past week, does that count?


yes it all counts for the sake of this thread...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Electronics parts for one of my tractors..


----------



## PamfromTx

A handbag in a lovely dusty blue color.  I love all of the pockets.

Two gift cards for my best friend's birthday.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> yesterday I bought.. 3 summer tops .. and because of  covid we're not allowed to try them on in store..I discovered when i got home 2 of them do not fit... so they have to be returned..annoying because the store is a 40 mile round trip...
> 
> Bought a little costume jewellery Diamanté and Pearl bracelet...
> 
> Talking of specs...I don't know if I mentioned it already, but I bought myself a pair of prescription specs online for the first time... .I'd hummed and haaad about it for years...
> 
> They were about a third of the price of my opticians.. but the customer service was not good, and I waited much longer and many phone calls to get  them after the time they stated they would be ready, before they finally arrived..and altho' they're pretty the nose bridge is too tight so I can't wear them for long..
> 
> I'll stick to my optician in future...


We still can’t try on clothes either which is silly.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> We still can’t try on clothes either which is silly.


I know, it's just nuts.... they're really hanging themselves by their own petard in the stores.  If they want people to not buy online, to take the trouble to go to the stores..  they need to allow us to try clothes on..otherwise what's the point ?.. we may as well just buy online, try at home and return it  all from the comfort of our own homes


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I know, it's just nuts.... they're really hanging themselves by their own petard in the stores.  If they want people to not buy online, to take the trouble to go to the stores..  they need to allow us to try clothes on..otherwise what's the point ?.. we may as well just buy online, try at home and return it  all from the comfort of our own homes


The evidence is pretty clear that people are not spreading or contracting Covid from surfaces, but the hygiene machinations continue unabated. Limiting certain shopping norms made sense a year ago, but now that we know better it's time to do better.


----------



## Jules

We’re allowed to try on clothes.  Some stores must find it financially rewarding to not let us, because they don’t. They must find that many people can’t be bothered to return items.


----------



## moviequeen1

I've been stressed out for weeks trying to find something nice to wear for my nephew,Jay's upcoming wedding over Labor Day weekend in Sept .
 I don't own any skirts or dresses,haven't worn either in 10 yrs, couldn't find anything in the stores,all they have are summer items.
I found a skirt on the Land's End website,it came today,it fits,Thank God. I bought another skirt today  as well.One less thing to worry about Sue


----------



## Chet

A desk lamp at a yard sale for $2.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> A new dress - drum roll please - with pockets. It’s a lightweight wicking material.





Jules said:


> convinced him to try on some shorts - that deserves a drum roll too.





Jules said:


> spotted the dress. Paid full price & that deserves cannons being fired off.


Sorry, no cannon.


----------



## Kaila

I got some small flowering plants picked up, twice this week. 
Some for outdoors, some for indoors.


----------



## Jules

Kaila said:


> Sorry, no cannon.


Kaila, if you knew how thrifty I am, you’d fire the cannon yourself.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> Kaila, if you knew how thrifty I am, you’d fire the cannon yourself.


I thought so; therefore, _I tried, Jules; Believe me,  I tried!   _


----------



## Marie5656

*Not online, but was at grocery store and treated myself to a bag of assorted candies from the bulk food area. A piece or two make for a nice evening snack.*


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> yesterday I bought.. 3 summer tops .. and because of  covid we're not allowed to try them on in store..I discovered when i got home 2 of them do not fit... so they have to be returned..annoying because the store is a 40 mile round trip...
> 
> Bought a little costume jewellery Diamanté and Pearl bracelet...
> 
> Talking of specs...I don't know if I mentioned it already, but I bought myself a pair of prescription specs online for the first time... .I'd hummed and haaad about it for years...
> 
> They were about a third of the price of my opticians.. but the customer service was not good, and I waited much longer and many phone calls to get  them after the time they stated they would be ready, before they finally arrived..and altho' they're pretty the nose bridge is too tight so I can't wear them for long..
> 
> I'll stick to my optician in future...


HD, I am thinking of getting an eyeglasses prescription and getting eyeglasses online.  I've seen such nice ones for a lot less than the stores offline have but thats just the frames.  I wonder how expensive they'd be if I got the prescription transition, bifocals with my other numbers too


----------



## PamfromTx

For hubby:
1)  A puzzle; he is into puzzles now.
2)  Dark chocolate coated cashews
3)  Orange wedge candies

For myself:
1)  A printed (shades of blue) silk blouse
2)  Some loose fitting pants to wear at home; they are so soft and comfy.


----------



## Ruthanne

Just bought a cute linen color and black lamp to put on top of my desk so I can see at night when I use the computer. I should get it on Sunday.


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> We still can’t try on clothes either which is silly.


Women have been trying on clothes by pulling them over what they are already wearing.  It is nuts!  I've been seeing this for over a year now.  Dressing rooms are still closed.


----------



## Jules

PamfromTx said:


> Dark chocolate coated cashews


I’ve never seen these.  If I had, they wouldn’t still be in the store.  Yum.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> HD, I am thinking of getting an eyeglasses prescription and getting eyeglasses online.  I've seen such nice ones for a lot less than the stores offline have but thats just the frames.  I wonder how expensive they'd be if I got the prescription transition, bifocals with my other numbers too


Well I have a high prescription Ruthanne..and with thinning... mine cost £120 online instead of around £250 in the opticians...so around half.

I'll take a pic of my the ones I got online ..later, and show you ...

if you a person has a low prescription then they can make a huge saving ..my o/h has a very low reading prescription and therefore he could get som respectable looking specs for about £10 online...but around £80 in the Opticians...however he's very designer orientated with regard to frames  so he buys his at the opticians...


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Women have been trying on clothes by pulling them over what they are already wearing.  It is nuts!  I've been seeing this for over a year now.  Dressing rooms are still closed.


Some of our  stores have removed their mirrors in the main store...and some have covered them up completely ..and all fitting rooms are completely closed..


----------



## Pappy

*I bought a new belt…yea.   *


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Some of our  stores have removed their mirrors in the main store...and some have covered them up completely ..and all fitting rooms are completely closed..


It does not make sense to me since Covid is transmitted by breathing and “they” said you can not catch it, as much as they thought, from surfaces.  I thought CNN said things in the UK will remain closed another month due to the Delta (?) version.  Is that true?


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> *I bought a new belt…yea.  *


was it elastic ?


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> It does not make sense to me since Covid is transmitted by breathing and “they” said you can not catch it, as much as they thought, from surfaces.  I thought CNN said things in the UK will remain closed another month due to the Delta (?) version.  Is that true?


well potentially until the 19th of July.. but the word on the street is that it will be lifted on or around the 6th of july


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> was it elastic ?


Yes, and thank you for telling me about this belt. I love it as I can adjust it for when I carry heavy things in my pocket. Got it on Amazon.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Yes, and thank you for telling me about this belt. I love it as I can adjust it for when I carry heavy things in my pocket. Got it on Amazon.


you're welcome, my o/h loves them....


----------



## hollydolly

these are my new distance specs I bought online...


----------



## Granny B.

We were so excited to find a used taillight on eBay for my 20+ yr old Mercury Villager minivan.  The old one was cracked and let in the water causing the bulb assembly to rust, and the bulb had to be replaced frequently.


----------



## Granny B.

With a VERY active Border Collie/Australian Shepherd pup, I found these fun interactive dog toys to keep him busy for a few minutes.


----------



## Llynn

I stopped at a fruit stand yesterday and bought three pounds of sweet cherries from eastern Wa.


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


> @Ruthanne , these are my new distance specs I bought online...



Where did you get those Holly?   ... something I would love to try if available here.


----------



## Granny B.

PamfromTx said:


> For hubby:
> 1)  A puzzle; he is into puzzles now.



He might find jigidi.com interesting. It's a wonderful free online jigsaw puzzle site.


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> Where did you get those Holly?   ... something I would love to try if available here.


Bonnie, I got  them from an online specs retailer... first time I've bought online.. there's many suppliers  to choose from but this one is called Selectspecs...

https://www.selectspecs.com/


----------



## PamfromTx

Jules said:


> I’ve never seen these.  If I had, they wouldn’t still be in the store.  Yum.


If I had seen them before, I just didn't pay attention... but when I saw them yesterday, I grabbed a package for hubby as he loves both dark chocolate and cashews.   Found them at Marshall's.


----------



## Ruthanne

Here is the small desk lamp I got today, it has outlets on it as well as usb and a pull chain to turn on and off:


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Here is the small desk lamp I got today, it has outlets on it as well as usb and a pull chain to turn on and off:
> 
> View attachment 170292


That's the exact duplicate that they had at the hotel room we stayed in a couple of weeks ago.  I like it!


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> That's the exact duplicate that they had at the hotel room we stayed in a couple of weeks ago.  I like it!


I got it for a really good price and it comes in a lot of different shades for the shade for the lamp shade I mean


----------



## Ruthanne

@PamfromTx 

Here is the link to that little lamp:  

Lamp


----------



## MickaC

Granny B. said:


> He might find jigidi.com interesting. It's a wonderful free online jigsaw puzzle site.


I use jigidi.com on my mac desktop......love jigidi.....like you said.....free.....endless supply of choices.
Thanks for suggesting that, i'm sure many would enjoy.


----------



## MickaC

Granny B. said:


> With a VERY active Border Collie/Australian Shepherd pup, I found these fun interactive dog toys to keep him busy for a few minutes.
> View attachment 170113
> 
> View attachment 170114


I got many of these for my corgi many years ago.....her first few attempts were funny.......once she got the cover pieces off......she thought that was the reward and went running with them, lol,lol. A few seconds later she found the treats under them.
Of course she started doing them in speed mode......only put a couple of treats under the covers to make it a little more challenging.
Challenge......none for Micki......so i got some harder ones......sigh.....she's too smart.....
Still bring them out once in a while.
Shaalee and Noah aren't interested in them at all.....but they do like the balls to roll around to get the treats out.


----------



## Granny B.

MickaC said:


> I got many of these for my corgi many years ago.....her first few attempts were funny.......once she got the cover pieces off......she thought that was the reward and went running with them, lol,lol. A few seconds later she found the treats under them.
> Of course she started doing them in speed mode......only put a couple of treats under the covers to make it a little more challenging.
> Challenge......none for Micki......so i got some harder ones......sigh.....she's too smart.....
> Still bring them out once in a while.
> Shaalee and Noah aren't interested in them at all.....but they do like the balls to roll around to get the treats out.


I decided to not use the white covers for the very same reason.  I started with treats in all the holders, but like you I have gone down to just a couple. It takes Berry less than a minute to find them. And unlike the pic, he uses his nose to move it not his paw.  I need to find something harder too. Any suggestions?


----------



## dobielvr

I went to Best Buy and bought a microwave.  I had gotten one at Costco, but wasn't happy w/it.  This one is a Sharp Carousel in white like I used to have.  

Then I went to Target and bought an antenna for my new tv in my den area.  On my way to the cashier I saw some pretty cream s and lotions....so I bought Cherry Blossom and Tea Rose body cream and  the same in the bath wash.


----------



## Jules

Was out early so went in a men’s store for some t-shirts for hubby.  Also tried on a couple of shirts for me.  Decided I will return mine and one of his. 
Then in the afternoon I ended up in a couple of stores at the mall.  Bought a white t-shirt for me and a red Guess shirt.  I haven’t had anything red in ages.  Wish it didn’t have a label stuck on it.


----------



## Owlivia

I ordered a white noise sound machine off Target, it will be coming next week.  Hope it works for me.  It is supposed to be non-looping fan sounds with no mechanical fan inside to break down.

I previously purchased a sound machine at Bed, Bath, and Beyond and another one from Target, but both had the irritating six second click as the sound looped back to begin again.  One of them had such a strong little light so I covered it up, but it still shone through, so that also didn't work for me.  Both of these machines had great ratings, too.


----------



## Owlivia

My clothes washer went kaput the third week of May, so after ordering and then having to choose a different model due to manufacturer delays, my new machine came last Thursday.  So far so good.  Hand washing clothes is not fun.


----------



## StarSong

Owlivia said:


> My clothes washer went kaput the third week of May, so after ordering and then having to choose a different model due to manufacturer delays, my new machine came last Thursday.  So far so good.  *Hand washing clothes is not fun.*


No laundromat nearby?


----------



## Owlivia

I didn't want to use a laundromat, nothing wrong with them, but for a few reasons and over the years.


----------



## win231

Well, this was on sale - $40.00 off, so I couldn't resist it.


----------



## MickaC

Spent a lot of money on essentials recently.......central AC, and eyeglasses.
Did the grocery thing today.....that's essential isn't it.
Finally got stocked up on my favorite yogurt.......has been scarce for almost two months.......oikos, 4 pack.....and was on sale, 3 for 10.98.
Picked a few other things that were good prices.
Good sale price items are getting few and and far between


----------



## StarSong

I rarely buy any "things" these days unless something breaks or wears out.  

Most of my outgoing funds end up at a grocery store, utility provider, and lately, the veterinarian.


----------



## katlupe

Smoked paprika from Amazon.


----------



## Ruthanne

A very cool laundry bag from Amazon and it has a side pocket for detergent or what not


----------



## Murrmurr

katlupe said:


> Smoked paprika from Amazon.


Whaaa??


----------



## Murrmurr

Got a new carseat for Paxton. Kid's gettin' big. Got him a new little armchair too...just not as little as the old one.


----------



## HarryHawk

hollydolly said:


> Bonnie, I got  them from an online specs retailer... first time I've bought online.. there's many suppliers  to choose from but this one is called Selectspecs...
> 
> https://www.selectspecs.com/


I've bought glasses online from both Zenni and Payne.  Been very happy with the quality and the price.  I used to buy my glasses at Costco, but I think these glasses are just as good and for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Ruthanne

I bought a new boars bristle brush, and some lovely hairbands in a variety of colors.  I have to do Something with my hair always hanging in my face...lol


----------



## Ruthanne

Compression socks because I have swelling in my ankles and feet.  Got them for a decent price on Amazon.  I didn't want the knee high kind in this hot weather so I got some that go just above the ankles.


----------



## Gary O'

What have you bought recently?​
A bench top band saw and drill press

No longer using hand tools for sawing curves and drilling holes for my avian abodes

Life

is good


----------



## Cameron

Waiting on delivery of my walk behind tractor. (BCS).   that and a couple attachments for cutting hay and brush.  Next spring raised garden beds to save my back.   looking at some hand tools to some small things with some teak and oak boards.   however staying to my budget for now !


----------



## RadishRose

Yet another  coffee making device. Arriving today


----------



## Aneeda72

*Pain pills *


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Yet another  coffee making device. Arriving today


I'll be very interested in hearing what you think of this, Rose.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I'll be very interested in hearing what you think of this, Rose.


I'll try to remember.
You can lower the platform to fit in a 14oz travel mug.

Edit to add,I found a video....


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I'll be very interested in hearing what you think of this, Rose.


Yeah.....the proof is in the cup

I do like the idea of single serve regular ground coffee
(funny, how they came full circle)

I think that single serve feature would save a buck or two
Our Mr Coffee always has a half cup or more left


----------



## katlupe

Murrmurr said:


> Whaaa??


I couldn't find it in my stores here.


----------



## katlupe

I bought this as a surprise for my boyfriend because his beloved dog died Friday. I ordered it from Amazon and it should be delivered tomorrow to his house.


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> I bought this as a surprise for my boyfriend because his beloved dog died Friday. I ordered it from Amazon and it should be delivered tomorrow to his house.
> 
> View attachment 171420


What a loving gift.  My heart goes out to you and your boyfriend.  I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> I bought this as a surprise for my boyfriend because his beloved dog died Friday. I ordered it from Amazon and it should be delivered tomorrow to his house.
> 
> View attachment 171420


So sorry for your loss. 
What a thoughtful idea......he'll love it !!!!!!!
Always so sad when we have to say goodbye to our little family members.
But our memories will never say goodbye.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I'll be very interested in hearing what you think of this, Rose.


@StarSong -yes, I Iike it!


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Yeah.....the proof is in the cup
> 
> I do like the idea of single serve regular ground coffee
> (funny, how they came full circle)
> 
> I think that single serve feature would save a buck or two
> Our Mr Coffee always has a half cup or more left


Hubby and I use a Keurig (refillable pods).  We make 11 oz cups.  The downside to the specific coffee maker Rose bought is that it only makes 8 oz. cups, but Hamilton Beach also offers coffee makers in that line with flexible settings.    

The considerable downside to Keurigs is that the internal system can't be accessed or thoroughly cleaned so I worry about mold and slime in the tubing.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Hubby and I use a Keurig (refillable pods).  We make 11 oz cups.  The downside to the specific coffee maker Rose bought is that it only makes 8 oz. cups, but Hamilton Beach also offers coffee makers in that line with flexible settings.
> 
> The considerable downside to Keurigs is that the internal system can't be accessed or thoroughly cleaned so I worry about mold and slime in the tubing.


Mine also makes up to a 14oz travel mug by flipping over the cup platform and adding more water, but that's all.

Both my Keurigs broke, large and mini.  Bad luck. It cost 12.00 for self-fill baskets to avoid pods, back then anyway.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Mine also makes up to a 14oz travel mug by flipping over the cup platform and adding more water, but that's all.
> 
> Both my Keurigs broke, large and mini.  Bad luck. It cost 12.00 for self-fill baskets to avoid pods, back then anyway.


Good to know about the 14 oz. travel mug.  Presumably it would also take 11 oz. of water... 

I bought four sets of these about 5 years ago and we're still using them. 
https://www.amazon.com/Reusable-Uni...=keurig+refillable+pods&qid=1624972229&sr=8-6


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Good to know about the 14 oz. travel mug.  Presumably it would also take 11 oz. of water...
> 
> I bought four sets of these about 5 years ago and we're still using them.
> https://www.amazon.com/Reusable-Uni...=keurig+refillable+pods&qid=1624972229&sr=8-6


Wow, I never saw these around! Mine was totally different-
Where the heck was I?


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Wow, I never saw these around! Mine was totally different-
> Where the heck was I?


I loved the Keurig but hated the pod expense, wastefulness and contributions to landfills.  The refillable pod they included was mostly worthless (plus there was only one of them- what a pain in the a$$) and knew there had to be a better way.  So I hunted down an alternative. 

I put the spent ones in a bowl near the coffeemaker. Every few days I dump the grounds in the food/yard waste trash, rinse out the pods and catch the water in a large bowl (to water on my roses), let the pods air dry, and refill them and put them in a short, narrow Tupperware-type container.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I loved the Keurig but hated the pod expense, wastefulness and contributions to landfills.  The refillable pod they included was mostly worthless (plus there was only one of them- what a pain in the a$$) and knew there had to be a better way.  So I hunted down an alternative.
> 
> I put the spent ones in a bowl near the coffeemaker. Every few days I dump the grounds in the food/yard waste trash, rinse out the pods and catch the water in a large bowl (to water on my roses), let the pods air dry, and refill them and put them in a short, narrow Tupperware-type container.


You must have been a Girl Scout. Kudos!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> You must have been a Girl Scout. Kudos!


Yes, but not the admirable kind.  Was kicked out as a kid and then again as a leader.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> The considerable downside to Keurigs is that the internal system can't be accessed or thoroughly cleaned so I worry about
> 
> 
> StarSong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSong said:
> 
> 
> 
> mold and slime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in the tubing.
Click to expand...

Yup

My wife is a freaking clean freak.
Thus, our *Keurig *lasted maybe a month
(she's not a mechanic...but she tried)

Me? I'm oblivious to dirt and even _'mold and slime'_

I'm sure I've had Cholera a few times before I met my wife

Heh, the pumice dust at the cabin drove her nuts
So does my _man glitter_ (sawdust)

I do believe she was the logo model for *Dutch Cleanser

*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Knockout Rose plants..


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Yes, but not the admirable kind.  Was kicked out as a kid and then again as a leader.


I knew we had something in common!!!   but it was the brownies for me, both as a kid and a helper leader.


----------



## hollydolly

Just waiting in for a delivery.. nothing exciting, just a box of kitchen paper rolls, and some Cartons of V8 juice


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> I knew we had something in common!!!   but it was the brownies for me, both as a kid and a helper leader.


Yes, my checkered GS history is a bit of family folklore.  Not many leaders are asked to leave but apparently I crossed too many lines.  

Always have been a bit of a "you're not the boss of me" person. The military and I would not have gotten along well.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> Knockout Rose plants..


Also bought mulch..


----------



## Aneeda72

Ken N Tx said:


> Also bought mulch..


I think I win the “I bought mulch” contest this summer, .  We probably bought over a 100 large bags of mulch, at the very least.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Yes, my checkered GS history is a bit of family folklore.  Not many leaders are asked to leave but apparently I crossed too many lines.
> 
> Always have been a bit of a "you're not the boss of me" person. The military and I would not have gotten along well.


Well, I got ushered out of my ortho surgeon’s office yesterday, magically turned into a piece of trash and tossed out with the rest of the garbage when I asked his PA why he did not come see me when I was discharged.  

My life just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## PamfromTx

*Nothing for myself.  I ordered my sister a new set of durable dishes from Amazon.  Hope that she likes them.  While there this past week, I noticed that she didn't have too many plates, etc.  So, Sister Pam to the rescue!   I gave her a Lodge 6 Quart Enameled Cast Iron Dutch Oven as an early birthday gift.  I love our Dutch ovens.

And of course, I bought the little ones some pretty dresses.  They fit perfectly for the dance/party that we attended.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx

Aneeda72 said:


> I think I win the “I bought mulch” contest this summer, .  We probably bought over a 100 large bags of mulch, at the very least.


My gardener prefers the black mulch!!


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> My gardener prefers the black mulch!!
> View attachment 171698View attachment 171699


mrs K.. still able to bend double with no probs.. good for her... 

We prefer cherry bark ....


----------



## Aneeda72

Ken N Tx said:


> My gardener prefers the black mulch!!
> View attachment 171698View attachment 171699


Well, I have red, black, and brown mulch-I prefer the on sale mulch


----------



## StarSong

Heading to Costco and Aldi today to replenish food and a few other kitchen supplies.

Grocery prices are on the rise - noticeably so - many items are up 10% or more. Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Heading to Costco and Aldi today to replenish food and a few other kitchen supplies.
> 
> Grocery prices are on the rise - noticeably so - many items are up 10% or more. Is anyone else seeing this?


I noticed that today...jeezo.. what a rise in prices, and  a lot of stock missing too.

Even in the hardware store the shelves were half empty so it's not just food...

Today I bought a Pair of Black Jeans... and a blue & white  long sleeved top...got the latter for 1/2price...


----------



## maxine

A half gallon of Blue Bunny Vanilla / Chocolate ice cream.  Brightened a few of my busy days.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Grocery prices are on the rise - noticeably so - many items are up 10% or more. Is anyone else seeing this?


Definitely.  Higher prices and smaller packages.  

The price of gas is going up too, which in turn will make the shipping of everything cost more so the high prices will become higher.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Yes, my checkered GS history is a bit of family folklore.  Not many leaders are asked to leave but apparently I crossed too many lines.
> 
> Always have been a bit of a "you're not the boss of me" person. The military and I would not have gotten along well.


I want to read this story!
"_How I was booted from the Girl Scouts_", 
by StarSong.


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> My wife is a freaking clean freak.
> Thus, our *Keurig *lasted maybe a month
> (she's not a mechanic...but she tried)
> 
> Me? I'm oblivious to dirt and even _'mold and slime'_
> 
> I'm sure I've had Cholera a few times before I met my wife
> 
> Heh, the pumice dust at the cabin drove her nuts
> So does my _man glitter_ (sawdust)
> 
> I do believe she was the logo model for *Dutch Cleanser
> 
> View attachment 171463*


"Man glitter", LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Definitely.  Higher prices and smaller packages.
> 
> The price of gas is going up too, which in turn will make the shipping of everything cost more so the high prices will become higher.


Same here, but we've got a double whammy. WE've been hit by the Pandemic stick, and we're still in semi Lockdown until the 19th  of this month at the earliest...AND..we've seperated ourselves from Europe, through Brexit and Europe are having a temper tantrum and preventing much of our goods and services coming into this country.. creating all sorts of red-tape that didn't exist before.


----------



## RadishRose

Arrived today; a 6 pack of 4oz coffee bean sampler from Dean's Beans fair trade coffee. 

Can't get it at Whole Foods any more.

Also, a case of dog food.


----------



## Jules

Yesterday I went to a dollar store.  Spent $7. Had a wonderful time looking.  Guess I’ve had too much Covid isolation.


----------



## Aneeda72

Went to the instant care, got my skin tear fixed, he gave me enough bandaids amd cream for 2 weeks


----------



## IrisSenior

Most stores are closed today (Happy Canada Day) so I haven't bought anything today but my daughter was here to visit and asked me if I ordered the Costco Air Fryer - no, I hadn't as I wondered if I would use it. So she ordered one for me. Sigh...guess this old dog will be learning new tricks. Aren't daughter grand!


----------



## Aneeda72

IrisSenior said:


> Most stores are closed today (Happy Canada Day) so I haven't bought anything today but my daughter was here to visit and asked me if I ordered the Costco Air Fryer - no, I hadn't as I wondered if I would use it. So she ordered one for me. Sigh...guess this old dog will be learning new tricks. Aren't daughter grand!


Husband has an air fryer and loves it


----------



## dobielvr

I bought a new Tracfone today.  I've been looking for a while and reading reviews like crazy.

So, today I finally made my purchase .  I feel good about it and I think I'll be happy w/the one I selected.
LG Solo tracfone.  It's a lot fancier than the one I have now.


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> I bought a new Tracfone today.  I've been looking for a while and reading reviews like crazy.
> 
> So, today I finally made my purchase .  I feel good about it and I think I'll be happy w/the one I selected.
> LG Solo tracfone.  It's a lot fancier than the one I have now.


I don’t know what a tracfone is


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t know what a tracfone is


I had to look it up too... TBH I was expecting it to be some kind of old fashioned flip phone, but it's not, it's a modern looking phone, like any other iphone etc.. just a lot cheaper...


----------



## dobielvr

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t know what a tracfone is


It's a pay as you go phone.  You buy a card that has minutes on it.  No need for a contract w/a phone company....so It's much more affordable for me.
It has all the normal features as a reg phone, but all I use a cell phone for is texting, some phone calls, and pictures.


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> It's a pay as you go phone.  You buy a card that has minutes on it.  No need for a contract w/a phone company....so It's much more affordable for me.
> It has all the normal features as a reg phone, but all I use a cell phone for is texting, some phone calls, and pictures.


Interesting - I didn't realize those were still available.  On average, how much do you spend phone cards per month?


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> Interesting - I didn't realize those were still available.  On average, how much do you spend phone cards per month?


I've been buying a $20 phone card w/60mins.  They triple that time=180mins.
And, that can last me for a months usage.  Or more.

I really don't use a cell phone much.  Mainly just for texting.
But, I do keep it w/me in my purse for emergencies too.  And friends only have my #.

I have a landline for all my other calls..that's the # I give when asked.

This new tracfone I bought cost me $89....$97 w/shipping.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> I've been buying a $20 phone card w/60mins.  They triple that time=180mins.
> And, that can last me for a months usage.  Or more.
> 
> I really don't use a cell phone much.  Mainly just for texting.
> But, I do keep it w/me in my purse for emergencies too.  And friends only have my #.
> 
> I have a landline for all my other calls..that's the # I give when asked.
> 
> This new tracfone I bought cost me $89....$97 w/shipping.


compared to my £900 Iphone... Makes you think


----------



## Aneeda72

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> My wife is a freaking clean freak.
> Thus, our *Keurig *lasted maybe a month
> (she's not a mechanic...but she tried)
> 
> Me? I'm oblivious to dirt and even _'mold and slime'_
> 
> I'm sure I've had Cholera a few times before I met my wife
> 
> Heh, the pumice dust at the cabin drove her nuts
> So does my _man glitter_ (sawdust)
> 
> I do believe she was the logo model for *Dutch Cleanser
> 
> View attachment 171463*


oh gosh reminds me of grandma chasing me with a switch, this box mush have scared multiple children


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> compared to my £900 Iphone... Makes you think


I know...I just can't see paying hundreds of $$$ for a phone.


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> I know...I just can't see paying hundreds of $$$ for a phone.


I can’t see you or me paying $$$ for a phone


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> I know...I just can't see paying hundreds of $$$ for a phone.


I don't actually pay any money to buy my iphone..I just have it on contract and every 2 years it gets automatically upgraded for free to the next model..., however it does cost more per month than a PAYG card..


----------



## Don M.

The battery in my nice 19yr. old Kubota tractor has been showing its age in recent weeks.  A few days ago, it barely started.  So, I finally broke down and bought a new one this morning.  The Last thing I need is to be working in the forest, 1/4 mile from the house, and the tractor don't start.  This is the 3rd battery, and the other 2 both lasted 9 or 10 years, so I can live with that.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Battery for my pick up.


----------



## Liberty

Bought a rug...seems as though I'm always buying rugs.  Big house more rugs...lol.


----------



## Aneeda72

Liberty said:


> Bought a rug...seems as though I'm always buying rugs.  Big house more rugs...lol.


The people who are buying our house, hopefully, want us to leave the rugs.   Apparently they don’t want to buy rugs.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Bought a rug...seems as though I'm always buying rugs.  Big house more rugs...lol.


I saw your hall, you have beautiful rugs....


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> I saw your hall, you have beautiful rugs....


Well, thank you so much hollydolly...we do like this big old joint.  It helps that hub built it...at least you know where all the "guts" of things are when you need it.


----------



## Liberty

Aneeda72 said:


> The people who are buying our house, hopefully, want us to leave the rugs.   Apparently they don’t want to buy rugs.


Do you know where you are moving yet, Aneeda?


----------



## Pappy

Two Amazon packages today for me. One with 4 D batteries, Amazon brand.
One for a Vive wrist and thumb brace for my left hand. Much pain in the thumb area and may have to go for a shot of something…Seagrams comes to mind.


----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> Two Amazon packages today for me. One with 4 D batteries, Amazon brand.
> One for a Vive wrist and thumb brace for my left hand. Much pain in the thumb area and may have to go for a shot of something…Seagrams comes to mind.


Love your attitude, Pappy!


----------



## Aneeda72

Liberty said:


> Do you know where you are moving yet, Aneeda?


Yes, we have rented the apartment.

I actually had what I thought was a great ideal and asked my daughter if we could buy a small house together where she lives.  One of those ideals you get in the middle of the night, and it’s great, and you work it all out in your mind, and you call your kid and tell her about your great ideal and she says

 NO.

 Guess it wasn’t as great for her as it would have been for me


----------



## oldmontana

I purchaed a dehumidifer.   Damp Basement with humidity over 50%.  50 pint Hisense brand from Costco fot $179. 

Hope it works.  Its not here yet. 

Happy 4th!


----------



## Kaila

RadishRose said:


> Yet another coffee making device. Arriving today


Let us know, if it truly does all that the ad promises!


----------



## Kaila

Liberty said:


> Bought a rug...seems as though I'm always buying rugs


Do you walk on them too much?


----------



## Knight

Original plan was to build shelves, buy lights & set it up. 
But since I don't buy stuff & it would take longer than my wife wanted to get started she bought this on amazon.

BloomGrow 1500W LED Full Spectrum Professional Grow Light Strips + 60''x60''x80'' Mylar Grow Tent Room + 6'' Inline Fan Filter Ventilation System Indoor Plant Grow Tent Complete Kit Package


----------



## HarryHawk

RadishRose said:


> Yet another  coffee making device. Arriving today


Thanks alot   I made the mistake of showing this to my wife, she just ordered one.


----------



## win231

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t know what a tracfone is


----------



## Jules

Via Amazon, Clark’s sandals.  These will be my indoor slippers.  More support than regular house slippers.


----------



## Pappy

oldmontana said:


> I purchaed a dehumidifer.   Damp Basement with humidity over 50%.  50 pint Hisense brand from Costco fot $179.
> 
> Hope it works.  Its not here yet.
> 
> Happy 4th!


We have the same dehumidifier old Montana. If there’s a lot of moisture, you might consider attaching a hose to it and drain it outside. Ours, in the Florida room, fills up so fast, that’s what I did.


----------



## horseless carriage

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t know what a tracfone is


Isn't that some sort of mobile phone?


----------



## hollydolly

Samsung Galaxy Tracfone


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Via Amazon, Clark’s sandals.  These will be my indoor slippers.  More support than regular house slippers.


I agree... I  buy certain types of slip on Sketchers now instead of slippers, since I tripped up and smashed my knee 18 months ago while wearing regular slippers... and slipped on the doorstep out into the garden...and caused a whole mess to my knee and face...
Much safer to wear the sketchers especially  when going up and downstairs






These are the exact ones I have on my feet now..( all my other sketchers are for wearing outdoors)... but these red ones I wouldn't wear outside, and I got them in the sale at TKmaxx reduced from £50.. to just £6.00, so a bargain for wearing instead of slippers .. and they've lasted this whole year and a half, and still don't look any worse for wear..


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I agree... I  buy certain types of slip on Sketchers now instead of slippers, since I tripped up and smashed my knee 18 months ago while wearing regular slippers... and slipped on the doorstep out into the garden...and caused a whole mess to my knee and face...
> Much safer to wear the sketchers especially  when going up and downstairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the exact ones I have on my feet now..( all my other sketchers are for wearing outdoors)... but these red ones I wouldn't wear outside, and I got them in the sale at TKmaxx reduced from £50.. to just £6.00, so a bargain for wearing instead of slippers .. and they've lasted this whole year and a half, and still don't look any worse for wear..


What a great bargain!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I agree... I  buy certain types of slip on Sketchers now instead of slippers, since I tripped up and smashed my knee 18 months ago while wearing regular slippers... and slipped on the doorstep out into the garden...and caused a whole mess to my knee and face...
> Much safer to wear the sketchers especially  when going up and downstairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the exact ones I have on my feet now..( all my other sketchers are for wearing outdoors)... but these red ones I wouldn't wear outside, and I got them in the sale at TKmaxx reduced from £50.. to just £6.00, so a bargain for wearing instead of slippers .. and they've lasted this whole year and a half, and still don't look any worse for wear..


I wear sketchers as well.  . So comfy.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> What a great bargain!


yes it really was.. and in TKMaxx too.. they only had one pair left , and I was fortunate they were in my size ..I'm usually not that lucky...That's the thing with Tkmaxx, you have to just take a chance with them, some days they have things worth having, other days nothing...


----------



## dobielvr

Knight said:


> Original plan was to build shelves, buy lights & set it up.
> But since I don't buy stuff & it would take longer than my wife wanted to get started she bought this on amazon.
> 
> BloomGrow 1500W LED Full Spectrum Professional Grow Light Strips + 60''x60''x80'' Mylar Grow Tent Room + 6'' Inline Fan Filter Ventilation System Indoor Plant Grow Tent Complete Kit Package


Um, what are  you growing??


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I wear sketchers as well.  . So comfy.


I discovered them when I got  excruciating Plantar Fasciitis , working on my feet 10 hours a day.I was at my wits end as to how I was going to be able to continue working, and after a little bit of research I discovered Goga mat Skechers, and the magic cushioning insoles, and was able to continue working without pain, ooooh the relief...and the rest is  history ..and now I wear them 80 % of the time. I have about 8 or 9 pairs or maybe more.. ...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ordered a BBQ Grille cover..


----------



## hollydolly

Pink... Nitrile gloves.. ( postie just brought them a few mins ago)


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> View attachment 172373


Well done on finding the perfect photo, Win!


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I have about 8 or 9 pairs or maybe more.. ...


Of course you do.  ♥
We'd have expected nothing less from our resident shoe maven!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Of course you do.  ♥
> We'd have expected nothing less from our resident shoe maven!


LOL..just for your benefit i've counted them.. it's actually 13 pairs  of sketchers excluding the red ones I'm wearing around the house... and only one pair of Adidas.. because they look nicer in white... ..so a total of 15pairs of trainers! ..not too many really..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ordered a part for one of my tractors..


----------



## Granny B.

Two bottles of Flaxseed oil for those important omega-3 fatty acids. I have trouble swallowing pills, especially those 1000+ mg honkers, so just got the liquid.


----------



## GAlady

New furniture for my apartment.  I brought bare minimum from my house.  Wanted to start fresh on this next stage of my life.  Also buying decor, clothes..


----------



## funsearcher!

I bought canning jar flat lids to take to my brother's house so we can do some canning. They are pretty scarce already so he asked me to find some and bring them to him when I go to visit.


----------



## Aneeda72

GAlady said:


> New furniture for my apartment.  I brought bare minimum from my house.  Wanted to start fresh on this next stage of my life.  Also buying decor, clothes..


I included a lot of furniture with the sell of the house as it’s too big for the apartment


----------



## Kaila

Granny B. said:


> Two bottles of Flaxseed oil for those important omega-3 fatty acids. I have trouble swallowing pills, especially those 1000+ mg honkers, so just got the liquid.


Have you bought it, before?
I like it, and it helps my throat.  It can be mixed into any hot OR cold food,
But don't cook with it. It's not supposed to be used that way.


----------



## Kaila

GAlady said:


> New furniture for my apartment. I brought bare minimum from my house. Wanted to start fresh on this next stage of my life. Also buying decor, clothes..


Sounds like a fun and great way, to start fresh!


----------



## Jules

Granny B. said:


> Two bottles of Flaxseed oil for those important omega-3 fatty acids. I have trouble swallowing pills, especially those 1000+ mg honkers, so just got the liquid.


Is the flavour ok?  I have trouble with large pills too but not so much with a gel cap.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> Is the flavour ok? I have trouble with large pills too but not so much with a gel cap.


Some people surely would not like the flavor, 
but to me, it is mild, and even tasty after I got used to it.
One could use just 1 tablespoon, and mix it in with foods, and for many of us, it would not be a dominating flavor.

But I am sure, that it wouldn't agree with everyone.  It's best to buy a small container, if it's the first time you get it, to try it for yourself.  And try it on different foods that you like, and mixed with different things, to see how you'd like it.


----------



## StarSong

funsearcher! said:


> I bought canning jar flat lids to take to my brother's house so we can do some canning. They are pretty scarce already so he asked me to find some and bring them to him when I go to visit.


What are you going to can?


----------



## StarSong

Kaila said:


> Some people surely would not like the flavor,
> but to me, it is mild, and even tasty after I got used to it.
> One could use just 1 tablespoon, and mix it in with foods, and for many of us, it would not be a dominating flavor.
> 
> But I am sure, that it wouldn't agree with everyone.  It's best to buy a small container, if it's the first time you get it, to try it for yourself.  And try it on different foods that you like, and mixed with different things, to see how you'd like it.


I just buy flaxseeds, which are very inexpensive.  Grind some every week-ish in a spice grinder and sprinkle a teaspoon or two on salads, stir fries, whatever.  They've got a slightly nutty taste and texture.  

I refrigerate the whole and ground seeds to keep them from spoiling.


----------



## Granny B.

Jules said:


> Is the flavour ok?  I have trouble with large pills too but not so much with a gel cap.





Jules said:


> Is the flavour ok?  I have trouble with large pills too but not so much with a gel cap.


Can't say it tastes good, but it's not so bad. I have found that some brands taste better than others. 

I'm going to have to try some ground flaxseed.


----------



## Lewkat

Groceries and it's the first time since the end of the pandemic here.  I was floored by the prices.  Especially fresh vegetables and fruit since I live in the Garden State and it's summer.  Down the shore, fish and seafood are out of sight.  Go figure.


----------



## dobielvr

I won a $10 scratcher from a winning ticket...and won $50 off of that one!

So, I'll be buying more to play with.


----------



## hollydolly

Got a couple of  peach coloured plant pots to hang on the fence from Aldi today...they look a lot more classy than you would think tbh...


----------



## StarSong

Buying a new creepy-crawly vacuum for the pool.  $400 after a $100 rebate.  Way cheaper than a pool service ($125/month).


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Buying a new creepy-crawly vacuum for the pool.  $400 after a $100 rebate.  Way cheaper than a pool service ($125/month).View attachment 172752


My daughter has a Pool Vac too.. I don't think it's as cute  as that one


----------



## Aunt Marg

JonDouglas said:


> How about a report on something I acquired that I not only didn't purchase but wouldn't have to begin with.  What I bought into was the idea of assembling an appliance and then testing it for one of the kids, who is busy with her own business.  Well, assemble it I did and tossed the box, which was a very stupid move because the thing only lasted 24 hours before crapping the bed.  After much fiddling, I was ready to toss (i.e., have the kid return) the appliance but was convinced to try to make the thing work by getting it fixed.  That resulted in endless phone calls and emails plus several trips to the service center.  Eventually, the firm, which was now on my sh*t list, finally sent another one for me to assemble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it's that expensive humidifier and air filter.  Assembly was quick and easy the second time around and it has now been running for over a month.,  The device connects to your WiFi and can be controlled by a small remote control, and/or a smartphone app.  You can check your air quality and humidity down stairs while sitting in the WC upstairs. It keeps a record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was reasonably satisfied the unit would continue working, youngest child said she had gotten something else, didn't want it and told me to keep it. This was the most aggravating thing I never purchased.  The company did stand behind it.  They should have for what it costs.  Is it worth it? IMHO only if you love gadgets, have the money and/or need careful monitoring and control over humidity and the quality of your air.  Does it work as advertised?  Yes, when it is working and this second unit is.


Jon. Could use your advice.

We have been wanting to get a tower fan for a while now, and through a selection process have whittled our choice down to a Dyson. We checked out many other tower fans (which is what we want), and none other than the Dyson have Hepa and Carbon Filters and Air Purification Technology.

The price is absurd, but what isn't nowadays. Anyhow, we have settled on the Dyson Pure Cool TP04 Model. 

Your thoughts? Yes? No? Worth it? Not worth it?


----------



## Murrmurr

I eating a candy bar I just bought at the "little store" on the corner. Michelle got a little angry about me eating all that sugar ...until I gave the other one to her.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> My daughter has a Pool Vac too.. I don't think it's as cute  as that one


Our previous one wasn't nearly as adorable.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I just bought 3 of these...I can't live without it!   Just $1 each at Dollar General.


----------



## Jules

More sunscreen.  We haven’t had any overcast days and most have been brutally hot.  I was looking for a powdered press one for light touch up.  Good thing I bought a large supply of body wash to get rid of this stuff every night.


----------



## JonDouglas

Aunt Marg said:


> Jon. Could use your advice.
> 
> We have been wanting to get a tower fan for a while now, and through a selection process have whittled our choice down to a Dyson. We checked out many other tower fans (which is what we want), and none other than the Dyson have Hepa and Carbon Filters and Air Purification Technology.
> 
> The price is absurd, but what isn't nowadays. Anyhow, we have settled on the Dyson Pure Cool TP04 Model.
> 
> Your thoughts? Yes? No? Worth it? Not worth it?


If air filtration is something you need, then the Dyson is probably worth it. They're somewhat intelligent, quiet, comparatively unobtrusive and move/filter a good deal of air.  They've also established service centers around the country.  For being just a fan, it's overpriced.


----------



## Pappy

Yesterday I waited all day with bated breath and they finally came last night……
Three pairs of support socks for my legs. Oh, the joy..


----------



## Aunt Marg

JonDouglas said:


> If air filtration is something you need, then the Dyson is probably worth it. They're somewhat intelligent, quiet, comparatively unobtrusive and move/filter a good deal of air.  They've also established service centers around the country.  For being just a fan, it's overpriced.


Big thanks to you for weighing in on this for me, Jon.

I agree, the price is absurd, yet when compared to other similar versions, the Dyson looks so much better built, and none of the others have the option of Hepa filtration and air purification, not that we need those two things, but with windows and doors open over the course of summer, investing in a fan that pulls double duty seems like a pretty nifty feature.


----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> Yesterday I waited all day with bated breath and they finally came last night……
> Three pairs of support socks for my legs. Oh, the joy..


Very sexy purchase, Pappy!  Almost over the edge for SF, but since we _are _all adults here...


----------



## Pappy

StarSong said:


> Very sexy purchase, Pappy!  Almost over the edge for SF, but since we _are _all adults here...


Lol, love it. Now I’ve got to go to Utube to figure out how to put them on…


----------



## Wren

I’ve just brought some blue lilies and 6 cupcakes as extras for my daughters birthday tomorrow


----------



## charry

Just bought hubby a new pair of=kickers trainers, but because , he was so used to the old shoes, which he had got used to,     these are being a problem, so I’m scared he will fall, even tho he uses a quad stick, I’m having to walk every step with him lol....bless him....he ll get used t9 them, hopefully ......


----------



## charry

Wren said:


> I’ve just brought some blue lilies and 6 cupcakes as extras for my daughters birthday tomorrow


Haha, just looking at birthday cards on line ,.........
Hope she has a wonderful day tomorrow.......Happy Birthday to your daughter wren xx


----------



## StarSong

charry said:


> Haha, just looking at birthday cards on line ,.........
> Hope she has a wonderful day tomorrow.......Happy Birthday to your daughter wren xx
> View attachment 172997


What an exceptionally beautiful cake.  The artistry of some bakers and cake decorators is absolutely astounding!


----------



## RadishRose

Just groceries.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Just groceries.


When it comes to purchases my style tends to parallel the NY Times quote about WWI: "War is months of boredom punctuated by moments of extreme terror."

I don't shop for entertainment - never have - so I plod along with groceries, groceries and more groceries. Then something breaks (like the pool vacuum or the kegerator) and I'm researching and buying items in the hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Jules

Aunt Marg said:


> Big thanks to you for weighing in on this for me, Jon.
> 
> I agree, the price is absurd, yet when compared to other similar versions, the Dyson looks so much better built, and none of the others have the option of Hepa filtration and air purification, not that we need those two things, but with windows and doors open over the course of summer, investing in a fan that pulls double duty seems like a pretty nifty feature.


Check the square footage covered by the Dyson.  We considered an air purifier.  Even in our small house it wouldn’t clean enough area to make a difference.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Jules said:


> Check the square footage covered by the Dyson.  We considered an air purifier.  Even in our small house it wouldn’t clean enough area to make a difference.


Big thanks to you, Jules!

Will do!


----------



## Liberty

ETF shares...lol. 

The fun thing is these frozen dessert pop makers - they are silicone and so easy to "pop" out the ice cream sticks.  They work great and came up with a super good low calorie, low carb ice cream base  formula you can add any kind of fruit or flavor to:


----------



## Kaila

charry said:


> Just bought hubby a new pair of=kickers trainers, but because , he was so used to the old shoes, which he had got used to, these are being a problem


Is there any way to rub them or scuff the bottoms or bend them...anything to make them wear in, faster than his wearing them will, Charry?
In his and your situation, it might make a small but truly important difference, if possible.


----------



## Jules

A fabric waterproof shower curtain, no liner needed.  These are impossible to find lately.  Hung it up and found the lines across it weren’t horizontal.  Since it was from a Dollar store, had to take it back, argue that it was defective and get the manager’s approval for an exchange.  Found one.  Guess it’s the old adage that you get what you pay for.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> When it comes to purchases my style tends to parallel the NY Times quote about WWI: "War is months of boredom punctuated by moments of extreme terror."
> 
> I don't shop for entertainment - never have - so I plod along with groceries, groceries and more groceries. Then something breaks (like the pool vacuum or the kegerator) and I'm researching and buying items in the hundreds of dollars.


LOL.. you couldn't be more different to me in that way...


----------



## horseless carriage

In my wardrobe hangs a collection of Hawaiian shirts, or Aloha shirts as they are often referred to. There's maybe close on a hundred, but hey, come on, ladies can never have too many handbags/purses can they?

All my shirts are hand made, skillfully crafted by my wife's fair hand. Today I bought the fabric for another shirt, not only that, the shirt that I was wearing today when I went to the fabric shop got many a fine compliment. 


This is the fabric for my latest shirt. In your face, or what?


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> In my wardrobe hangs a collection of Hawaiian shirts, or Aloha shirts as they are often referred to. There's maybe close on a hundred, but hey, come on, ladies can never have too many handbags/purses can they?
> 
> All my shirts are hand made, skillfully crafted by my wife's fair hand. Today I bought the fabric for another shirt, not only that, the shirt that I was wearing today when I went to the fabric shop got many a fine compliment.
> 
> View attachment 173166
> This is the fabric for my latest shirt. In your face, or what?


it would make a beautiful table-cloth for a beach bar restaurant... ...only pulling your leg... do let us see it when it's all made up...it's a beautiful colour


----------



## charry

Kaila said:


> Is there any way to rub them or scuff the bottoms or bend them...anything to make them wear in, faster than his wearing them will, Charry?
> In his and your situation, it might make a small but truly important difference, if possible.


Good idea Kaila....he only walks a few steps indoors , so will keep bending them to soften them up    Thankyou xx


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> it would make a beautiful table-cloth for a beach bar restaurant... ...only pulling your leg... do let us see it when it's all made up...it's a beautiful colour


In a few weeks time, we will be going to the wedding reception of a couple that we have known for many years. They run a 17th century country inn and that's where the celebration party will be held. They have made it known that dress is optional but if the weather is clement they would like to have an Hawaiian flavour, so with that in mind, Tina, my wife, is making herself a matching sarong type, wrap around skirt in the same fabric.


----------



## StarSong

horseless carriage said:


> In a few weeks time, we will be going to the wedding reception of a couple that we have known for many years. They run a 17th century country inn and that's where the celebration party will be held. They have made it known that dress is optional but if the weather is clement they would like to have an Hawaiian flavour, so with that in mind, Tina, my wife, is making herself a matching sarong type, wrap around skirt in the same fabric.


Can't wait to see some photos!


----------



## horseless carriage

StarSong said:


> Can't wait to see some photos!



StarSong, here's a taster of my lady's artistic skills. 
This is the shirt that I wore today, all her own work.
Look closely at the front of the shirt, see how the panels
all line up and you can't even see the breast pocket
but if you expand the photo you might just make it out.
And just for good measure, she made my trousers too.


----------



## Aneeda72

8 pieces of chicken, rosemary potatoes, and broccoli salad, all was yummy.  Then a drumstick ice cream cone for dessert or desert , some soda Or soda pop or pop.  My word usage is so confused today


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 173200
> StarSong, here's a taster of my lady's artistic skills.
> This is the shirt that I wore today, all her own work.
> Look closely at the front of the shirt, see how the panels
> all line up and you can't even see the breast pocket
> but if you expand the photo you might just make it out.
> And just for good measure, she made my trousers too.


such beautiful work, ..dya think if I send my clothing that needs altering,  down to Hants , Mrs HC would do it for me ?


----------



## StarSong

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 173200
> StarSong, here's a taster of my lady's artistic skills.
> This is the shirt that I wore today, all her own work.
> Look closely at the front of the shirt, see how the panels
> all line up and you can't even see the breast pocket
> but if you expand the photo you might just make it out.
> And just for good measure, she made my trousers too.


Having worked in the apparel industry for over 40 years, I stand in awe of your lady's attention to detail.  The cost of centering the most prominent flower across the front, then precisely matching the pattern across the placket and pockets is cost prohibitive in mass production, both from a labor and fabric usage perspective. 

Only truly gifted home sewers, highly experienced tailors, and professional sample makers turn out beautiful garments like this.

Please pass along my compliments to your wife.  Hers is becoming a lost art.


----------



## horseless carriage

Ladies, thank you for your generous compliments, they have been passed onto the lady who simply smiled and acknowledged your praise in her customary modest way. Thank you again.

I don't want to hijack the thread but I will just show you a couple of photos of a shirt under construction. My preference for these type of shirts is that of an open neck design. My wife agreed and instinctively knew that a buttoned up shirt with the top button left undone, would not look as complimentary of her work as it deserved. She set about creating an open neck design whereby the collar extended into a lapel, much like a suit jacket.

To achieve the lapel appearance, the fabric needs to be reinforced with interfacing to give strength and structure to both lapel and the entire front panels where the button holes and buttons will be sewn in. It does take time, it does require much hand sewing, but Ooh-la-la, is the finished look not worth her effort? Here's the shirt under construction. (Do you like the print of the fabric?)


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Ladies, thank you for your generous compliments, they have been passed onto the lady who simply smiled and acknowledged your praise in her customary modest way. Thank you again.
> 
> I don't want to hijack the thread but I will just show you a couple of photos of a shirt under construction. My preference for these type of shirts is that of an open neck design. My wife agreed and instinctively knew that a buttoned up shirt with the top button left undone, would not look as complimentary of her work as it deserved. She set about creating an open neck design whereby the collar extended into a lapel, much like a suit jacket.
> 
> To achieve the lapel appearance, the fabric needs to be reinforced with interfacing to give strength and structure to both lapel and the entire front panels where the button holes and buttons will be sewn in. It does take time, it does require much hand sewing, but Ooh-la-la, is the finished look not worth her effort? Here's the shirt under construction. (Do you like the print of the fabric?)
> View attachment 173220View attachment 173221View attachment 173222View attachment 173223View attachment 173224


MRS HC would be worth her weight in Gold  to the bespoke Gentlemens' tailors  in Jermyn Street


----------



## PamfromTx

Bought some silly gifts for my sister's birthday.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> MRS HC would be worth her weight in Gold  to the bespoke Gentlemens' tailors  in Jermyn Street


Thanks Holly, what a kind compliment.


----------



## katlupe

Liberty said:


> ETF shares...lol.
> 
> The fun thing is these frozen dessert pop makers - they are silicone and so easy to "pop" out the ice cream sticks.  They work great and came up with a super good low calorie, low carb ice cream base  formula you can add any kind of fruit or flavor to:
> View attachment 173033


Now I have to look for these! I love frozen treats.


----------



## katlupe

I bought three adult coloring books and a set of glitter gel pens.


----------



## Liberty

katlupe said:


> Now I have to look for these! I love frozen treats.


These are so easy to get out of the molds...no water needed.  Just run a knife around the inside. The molds are made of silicone.  Amazon has them. Only 7 bucks or so.


----------



## katlupe

Liberty said:


> These are so easy to get out of the molds...no water needed.  Just run a knife around the inside. The molds are made of silicone.  Amazon has them. Only 7 bucks or so.


Thank you! I am going to get them.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> MRS HC would be worth her weight in Gold  to the bespoke Gentlemens' tailors  in Jermyn Street


Agreed.  If I were still the production manager for a large manufacturer (as I was back in the mid 70s- early 80s), I'd be trying to recruit your lady for my first sample and pattern making department.  

After the mid-80s I went to work in our own business and contracted out sample/pattern work, so I'd be trying to recruit her as an outside contractor!  Now in semi-retirement, we no longer offer any custom patterns.      

Beautiful work! 

p.s. Had to look up "bespoke" because it's not a term used in the US. 
For anyone else who doesn't know the definition, it means custom made.


----------



## horseless carriage

Such generous praise StarSong, thank you. I had best be careful or she might start charging me.


----------



## Chet

horseless carriage said:


> Ladies, thank you for your generous compliments, they have been passed onto the lady who simply smiled and acknowledged your praise in her customary modest way. Thank you again.
> 
> I don't want to hijack the thread but I will just show you a couple of photos of a shirt under construction. My preference for these type of shirts is that of an open neck design. My wife agreed and instinctively knew that a buttoned up shirt with the top button left undone, would not look as complimentary of her work as it deserved. She set about creating an open neck design whereby the collar extended into a lapel, much like a suit jacket.
> 
> To achieve the lapel appearance, the fabric needs to be reinforced with interfacing to give strength and structure to both lapel and the entire front panels where the button holes and buttons will be sewn in. It does take time, it does require much hand sewing, but Ooh-la-la, is the finished look not worth her effort? Here's the shirt under construction. (Do you like the print of the fabric?)
> View attachment 173220View attachment 173221View attachment 173222View attachment 173223View attachment 173224


Fabulously done but are they complete? Do they need a cherry on top? I'm thinking a tag as appears on store bought clothing. Something like _*Designs by __________ *_ or similar.


----------



## horseless carriage

Chet said:


> Fabulously done but are they complete? Do they need a cherry on top? I'm thinking a tag as appears on store bought clothing. Something like _*Designs by __________ *_ or similar.



How perceptive of you. The tag isn't very clear here but I can explain.
On the left is the image of a sewing machine, to the right the motto
reads: Taylor Maid by Tina Taylor. Taylor Maid is a pun on her name:
As in Tailor Made.


----------



## Aneeda72

I put a deposit on a used car today.  I thought I would get my check from the house on Friday, but the buyers are not signing till Monday  so I won’t get my check till Tuesday.  This means I will not have the cash to buy the car and will have to use a credit card.  

I am buying a 2007 Subaru Outback with 135,000.  It costs 8080 dollars.  Expensive.  But it appears to be in fairly good shape.  There was a report on line from Bright Star who does a 220 point inspection.  The dealership has fixed most of the things listed on that report With a few exceptions which I am going to ask about.

I did my research and turns out the timing belt should have been changed at 105,000.  I could find no evidence that the timing belt has ever been changed.  In addition, it says that when you change the timing belt you should change the water pump as well.  They are expensive repairs, but if I buy the car I will have this done before I drive it off the lot.

There is also an issue on these cars with the head gasket, a very expensive repair if it goes out.  I found a report that said if you can show a car has been taken care of regularly, and the head gasket goes, Subaru will pay to fix it.  I have 38 maintenance reports that show the car was well maintained by it’s one owner.

All in all, in today’s market, I think it’s a good deal for the car.  What does everyone else think?  Anything else I need to check out?.  It’s got good tires on it as well.

Suggestions?  Opinions?


----------



## dobielvr

It sounds like a good deal to me...and you've done your homework on it.

Hopefully, one of the guys/gals with more knowledge than I will chime in.


----------



## Kaila

Aneeda, with the price of all cars, and therefore including used ones,
as high as they are now,
it sounds good to get anything for that price, that is in decent running condition and which had pretty good maintenance in the past.

It is possible some of the other work was done, since it _did_ have regular maintenance?  Or perhaps the dealer has more info, on how they went over the car itself, to determine if it needs it now or not.

That's a bummer about the check money not coming sooner.

I'm a bit leary that the same dealer selling you the car, would do more repairs and charge you for them? Seems a bit odd, and perhaps you need a second opinion from another mechanic, on what work it might need?
Just ideas.


----------



## StarSong

Kaila said:


> Aneeda, with the price of all cars, and therefore including used ones,
> as high as they are now,
> it sounds good to get anything for that price, that is in decent running condition and which had pretty good maintenance in the past.
> 
> It is possible some of the other work was done, since it _did_ have regular maintenance?  Or perhaps the dealer has more info, on how they went over the car itself, to determine if it needs it now or not.
> 
> That's a bummer about the check money not coming sooner.
> 
> I'm a bit leary that the same dealer selling you the car, would do more repairs and charge you for them? Seems a bit odd, and perhaps you need a second opinion from another mechanic, on what work it might need?
> Just ideas.


I always have used vehicles checked out by independent mechanics before purchasing them.  The older the vehicle, the greater the need to do so.  It's well worth the $100-$150 investment.  Eyes wide open... 

A 14 year old vehicle with 135,000 miles on it could be a dreamboat, a sinking ship or something in between.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> Aneeda, with the price of all cars, and therefore including used ones,
> as high as they are now,
> it sounds good to get anything for that price, that is in decent running condition and which had pretty good maintenance in the past.
> 
> It is possible some of the other work was done, since it _did_ have regular maintenance?  Or perhaps the dealer has more info, on how they went over the car itself, to determine if it needs it now or not.
> 
> That's a bummer about the check money not coming sooner.
> 
> I'm a bit leary that the same dealer selling you the car, would do more repairs and charge you for them? Seems a bit odd, and perhaps you need a second opinion from another mechanic, on what work it might need?
> Just ideas.


So they did the repairs on the car before I went to buy it.  The car is on line at Nate Wade Subaru SLC UT if interested in seeing it.  I got the Blue Star report, on line as well, the maintenance reports, and the car fax.  

I read the maintenance report, then the Blue Star inspection and then compared it to the copy of the repairs they had done already on the car.  When we go Tuesday, I will go over a couple questions I have.  I also googled common repairs on the car and that is how I learned the timing belt should have been changed.  I found no record this was done.

It also said to change water pump when you change the timing belt.  I will have to pay for these repairs myself.  Still makes the car cheaper than anything I found elsewhere.  Normally they send cars this old to the auction, but this one was in really good condition so they did not.

I could get it repaired elsewhere but not a good ideal to drive it until that belt is replaced


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> I always have used vehicles checked out by independent mechanics before purchasing them.  The older the vehicle, the greater the need to do so.  It's well worth the $100-$150 investment.  Eyes wide open...
> 
> A 14 year old vehicle with 135,000 miles on it could be a dreamboat, a sinking ship or something in between.


Yup, it was checked out by Blue Star


----------



## Sliverfox

About  Easter time,, when son was here.  He found a hybrid car on  line.
Off we went to look at it,, I wanted no parts of that car .
Of course  hubby bought it.

I still haven't  driven it,, am afraid I won't be able to see out the window when I do "have' to drive it.

What I wanted was another  small SUV .

Hubby has lend 'my' little  2004 SUV to his  cousin to  drive.   Really miss it.


----------



## hollydolly

OMG, I know nothing about used car prices in the USA I readily admit ( altho' I do in the UK) ... but Laudy McLaudy.. $8,000 +... for a 14 year old car that needs work doing to it, and  with 135k on the clock... @Aneeda72  YIKES!!!


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> OMG, I know nothing about used car prices in the USA I readily admit ( altho' I do in the UK) ... but Laudy McLaudy.. $8,000 +... for a 14 year old car that needs work doing to it, and  with 135k on the clock... @Aneeda72  YIKES!!!


Actually got a text today and they found the record for the timing belt which was replaced.  Course I will ask for “proof”.  The seven year old cars that needed work and had over 100000 were 15000 plus.

Besides cars are like houses, always needing work and total money pits.  It’s a vicious cycle of give me your money.  I will be happy to have my own car especially in my present circumstances.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Actually got a text today and they found the record for the timing belt which was replaced.  Course I will ask for “proof”.  The seven year old cars that needed work and had over 100000 were 15000 plus.
> 
> Besides cars are like houses, always needing work and total money pits.  It’s a vicious cycle of give me your money.  I will be happy to have my own car especially in my present circumstances.


I know all that Aneeda..I just feel $8k plus for a car so ancient ,  is folly tbh...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> I know all that Aneeda..I just feel $8k plus for a car so ancient ,  is folly tbh...


Well, , you are entitled to your opinion but I am ancient as well and it’s what I can almost afford


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, , you are entitled to your opinion but I am ancient as well and it’s what I can almost afford


well good luck with it , I'm just worried it won't last long for you, that's all, and it's a lot of money to lose ...


----------



## Chet

Aneeda72 said:


> I put a deposit on a used car today.  I thought I would get my check from the house on Friday, but the buyers are not signing till Monday  so I won’t get my check till Tuesday. This means I will not have the cash to buy the car and will have to use a credit card.
> 
> I am buying a 2007 Subaru Outback with 135,000.  It costs 8080 dollars.  Expensive.  But it appears to be in fairly good shape.  There was a report on line from Bright Star who does a 220 point inspection.  The dealership has fixed most of the things listed on that report With a few exceptions which I am going to ask about.
> 
> I did my research and turns out the timing belt should have been changed at 105,000.  I could find no evidence that the timing belt has ever been changed.  In addition, it says that when you change the timing belt you should change the water pump as well.  They are expensive repairs, but if I buy the car I will have this done before I drive it off the lot.
> 
> There is also an issue on these cars with the head gasket, a very expensive repair if it goes out.  I found a report that said if you can show a car has been taken care of regularly, and the head gasket goes, Subaru will pay to fix it.  I have 38 maintenance reports that show the car was well maintained by it’s one owner.
> 
> All in all, in today’s market, I think it’s a good deal for the car.  What does everyone else think?  Anything else I need to check out?.  It’s got good tires on it as well.
> 
> Suggestions?  Opinions?


Is the deposit refundable if you drop out? If not you are stuck with your decision. Are you getting some kind of warranty? I would say more if it's not a done deal.


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> well good luck with it , I'm just worried it won't last long for you, that's all, and it's a lot of money to lose ...


The outbacks usually go to 300,000 miles and longer.  It is number 10 on the longest mileage car list.  Plus it’s not like I am driving cross country  just to the grocery and back .  It was taken very good care of and hopefully it will go five years at least although I probably won’t


----------



## Aneeda72

Chet said:


> Is the deposit refundable if you drop out? If not you are stuck with your decision. Are you getting some kind of warranty? I would say more if it's not a done deal.


The deposit is refundable, no warranty although one is offered through Blue Star cause they felt it was in such good shape.  But I am at my limit money wise.  I still don’t have the check from the sale of the house.


----------



## Kaila

Some cars hold onto their value, for more older years, and for lots  more miles than others, which this one Aneeda's getting, does.
And one has to weigh the cost against what is available, (near you) 
and also, in the context of, what value it has _to you,
_along with, how expensive in how many ways, would any other alternative transportation method be.

She'd have to pay a lot more, up front for a car purchase, in order to get anything newer or lower mileage.  That money can be put into repairs instead, if needed.
Might not be too much needed, since not planning long distance trips with it.

Couldn't do any better in my area, either.  And many places are running even higher prices, for the foreseeable future, so if you are buying now, you need to go with the present market.
It's good this one comes with its history.


----------



## Kaila

@Aneeda72 
Is there any possibility the seller might wait till the end of next week, for the balance, so you wouldn't need to use the credit?
Though with moving so soon, you might need to use the car, to make your life a wee bit easier.


----------



## Pappy

charry said:


> Good idea Kaila....he only walks a few steps indoors , so will keep bending them to soften them up    Thankyou xx


Something I found online may help.
Spray *WD-40 on new* leather *shoes* before you start wearing them regularly. It will help prevent blisters by softening the leather and making the *shoes* more comfortable. Keep the *shoes* waterproof and shiny by spraying them periodically with *WD-40* and buffing gently with a soft cloth.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Some cars hold onto their value, for more older years, and for lots  more miles than others, which this one Aneeda's getting, does.
> And one has to weigh the cost against what is available, (near you)
> and also, in the context of, what value it has _to you,_
> along with, how expensive in how many ways, would any other alternative transportation method be.
> 
> She'd have to pay a lot more, up front for a car purchase, in order to get anything newer or lower mileage.  That money can be put into repairs instead, if needed.
> Might not be too much needed, since not planning long distance trips with it.
> 
> Couldn't do any better in my area, either.  And many places are running even higher prices, for the foreseeable future, so if you are buying now, you need to go with the present market.
> It's good this one comes with its history.


I do know my way around used cars..and I did have a look at the car on the website Aneeda provided..I stick to my guns..if that's the sort of prices you're paying for 14 year old high mileage cars, then I'm sorry for you...


----------



## Kaila

Pappy said:


> Spray *WD-40 on new* leather *shoes* before you start wearing them regularly. It will help prevent blisters by softening the leather and making the *shoes* more comfortable.


I think the ones they got, are fabric, not leather, but that's a good tip for other types of shoes.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> if that's the sort of prices you're paying


I agree our prices _are_ too high, and higher than they should be,
but that's how it is in my area.


----------



## Aneeda72

Kaila said:


> @Aneeda72
> Is there any possibility the seller might wait till the end of next week, for the balance, so you wouldn't need to use the credit?
> Though with moving so soon, you might need to use the car, to make your life a wee bit easier.


We need to move this weekend as we signed for the apartment.  I am really at these buyers.


----------



## Jules

Pappy said:


> Spray *WD-40 on new* leather *shoes* before you start wearing them regularly


Doesn’t WD-40 leave a lingering odour?



Aneeda72 said:


> We need to move this weekend as we signed for the apartment. I am really at these buyers.


They seem weird & picky.  Any chance they’re waiting for you to be out so they can try to negotiate the price down?


----------



## Aneeda72

Jules said:


> Doesn’t WD-40 leave a lingering odour?
> 
> 
> They seem weird & picky.  Any chance they’re waiting for you to be out so they can try to negotiate the price down?


No the price will not go down, and if they back out we still get the due diligence money which is 15000.  Yes they are weird.  I think they are control freaks amount other things.


----------



## Tish

I bought a new Samsung Galaxy S21 for my youngest son yesterday.
It was a really good deal only cost me $350 au came unlocked and most importantly has a working camera which his iPhone decided to give up the ghost on.
At least this way he can leave the house as we are all having to check in and out of places we have been to via QR code scanning.


----------



## katlupe

I bought more vitamin C and herbal tea from Amazon. And a music tee shirt from a new place online.


----------



## charry

Pappy said:


> Something I found online may help.
> Spray *WD-40 on new* leather *shoes* before you start wearing them regularly. It will help prevent blisters by softening the leather and making the *shoes* more comfortable. Keep the *shoes* waterproof and shiny by spraying them periodically with *WD-40* and buffing gently with a soft cloth.


Thankyou pappy, but I wouldn’t thought oil and leather go well together ?
But I might be wrong ?


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> music tee shirt


Does it sing, or play an instrument?  What type of music? 
I love the wording. It put a smile on my face, Katlupe.


----------



## Furryanimal

A pint of cider


----------



## Pappy

A new water alarm detector to put under my new water heater. Just recently had a pin hole in a pipe and it really made a mess before we discovered it. It’s also Bluetooth and will alarm me on my iPhone.


----------



## Chet

A zip up sweatshirt from Goodwill for $5.99.


----------



## Jules

A blackout mask that goes over & around one lens on my glasses.  It has really good reviews from those in the ‘group’ who can’t deal with the double vision.  It’s coming from the US and I had to agree to customs & duties.  Hopefully that’s no more than a dollar or two on a C$9 item. 

Some packaged snack bars & nuts to put in our emergency evacuation bag.  It’s a national brand, Joe’s, and there’s no BB date.  Strange. We’ll have to remember to eat & replace them on a regular basis.


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> Does it sing, or play an instrument?  What type of music?
> I love the wording. It put a smile on my face, Katlupe.


I don't think anyone would expect me to wear something like this shirt but Sonny know I will. lol


----------



## Pam

Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## IrisSenior

My daughter ordered me an air fryer and I have cooked bacon and boneless chicken thighs and breast in it. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## officerripley

A thermal laminator and a paper cutter.


----------



## Rainee

Ken N Tx said:


> Electronics parts for one of my tractors..


So did I but have to change it as was the wrong one and we are in high lock down so will have to post to exchange little bit of a nuisance LOL was a battery for my laptop but I posted the wrong number my fault entirely came from ebay site ,as we are in strict lock down and can only buy necessary items.


----------



## Pepper

IrisSenior said:


> My daughter ordered me an air fryer and I have cooked bacon and boneless chicken thighs and breast in it. Turned out pretty good.


How is it to clean?  Oh, nevermind you probably have a dishwasher which I don't.


----------



## hollydolly

Stopped off at the retail park North of here on our way home, and bought 2 tops..One plain Navy cotton.. V neck with short cuffed sleeves... and the other pure white loose V- Neck buttoned, and 1/2 sleeves.. and also.. a pair of Pink & tan trainers... (they were 1/2 price..gimme a break..sheesh  )... gonna go put my pics of today on the what did you do today thread.. and then later the Photo threads...


----------



## gamboolman

Since I retired 1-Feb-21, ms gamboolgal and I have been taking many Road Trips.  We love looking at the country side and taking our time in Small Town America.

Figured since we are driving all over a good bit of the USA - it might be handy to have Video Camera in the Front and Rear - if we are ever involved in a accident.

We are not good at smart phones and computers, but we did go on ahead and get a Front and Rear Camera for the Vehicle. 

The Camera seems to be idiot proof and it has a little SD Memory Card that you can can take out and view on your computer.  You can also view the video on your Smart Phone.  Using the Camera is simple - nothing to do, it comes on when you start the car.

The SD Card records on a endless loop, so you don't have to ever do anything unless you want to pull the card for some reason, e.g., a accident.

We have a couple of extra SD Cards so we can pull one out and replace it.

Time will tell, but it seems like this will be a good gadget to have - just incase.....


----------



## horseless carriage

The nose pad on my favourite pair of sunglasses has gone awol. Time and again I've meant to buy another pair, so when I was in the supermarket buying salad items for our meal this evening and saw the sunglasses on the stand, I treated myself to a new pair of shades. Joe Cool, perhaps not.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> The nose pad on my favourite pair of sunglasses has gone awol. Time and again I've meant to buy another pair, so when I was in the supermarket buying salad items for our meal this evening and saw the sunglasses on the stand, I treated myself to a new pair of shades. Joe Cool, perhaps not.
> View attachment 174272


Joe Cool & totally co-ordinated


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Joe Cool & totally co-ordinated


Complimentary as ever, thanks holly. The shirt has now been dubbed my Jermyn Street shirt, following your previous kind compliments in this thread.


----------



## JonDouglas

Had one of our two counter stool/chairs collapse into about 6 pieces (stupid purchase of China-made crap recommended by a decorator I should never have listened to), so we ordered two new ones.  The mate to the one that broke is on its last legs also after less than 2 years.  What we bought was this model/style (but not finish) hardwood, swivel-stool made by an Amish chair company in PA.






Unfortunately, we'll have to wait 7 months or more for delivery due to problems in the country's supply chain, even with U.S. made goods.,


----------



## MickaC

I'm afraid my buying is pretty boring lately.
Groceries......medications......medications are a lot cheaper than groceries......maybe i should give up food, and live on meds.

Back into buying landscaping stones......still can't buy them online......wonder why.
Bought 3 galvanized water troughs for raised garden. 2ft x 2ft x 6ft.
Almost have the stones down where they're going......then will get them delivered.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> How is it to clean?  Oh, nevermind you probably have a dishwasher which I don't.


I have never used a dishwasher.  There is one in this house, but I don’t know how to use it and dishwashers “seem” dirty to me.  . I prefer to hand wash and let my dishes air dry.


----------



## Jules

Pepper said:


> How is it to clean?  Oh, nevermind you probably have a dishwasher which I don't.


@IrisSenior  Do you have to hand wash or dishwasher safe or both?  I thought there would be lots of fiddly bits & pieces.


----------



## IrisSenior

Pepper said:


> How is it to clean?  Oh, nevermind you probably have a dishwasher which I don't.


Yes, I have a dishwasher - he is my husband. I am cleaned it too and so easy. Glad I have it.


----------



## IrisSenior

Jules said:


> @IrisSenior  Do you have to hand wash or dishwasher safe or both?  I thought there would be lots of fiddly bits & pieces.


No dishwasher until I get my kitchen reno (maybe next spring). Three pieces altogether a container with a pull-out handle and a bottom tray a rack you can use if you need a second layer so I don't always use the rack. All 3 pieces are washable.


----------



## MickaC

My shopping is back on the rise again.
You wouldn't believe how many vacuums i go through.......because of my guys i do all floors everyday......my house doesn't feel clean unless i do.
My dyson canister has a power beater bar but not self driven..... sometimes, gets hard on my arm.....sale on.....so i got a upright.....will use my dyson for under furniture.
My electric floor broom, wheels keep falling off, used some good old duct tape and did a fix for now......till i get a new one.....none in town.
Ordered two of the same kind online from Walmart.......there were almost half price.....used my Walmart Reward dollars......only had to pay $20 
balance......duct tape will last till they come next week.


----------



## Aneeda72

Bought a dresser and a nightstand at ikea.  Bought bathroom storage cabinet at target.


----------



## fmdog44

A bunch of Korean products to make a Bone Broth Bloody Mary (no booze)


----------



## Alligatorob

Trailer, hope we get good use out of it.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Bought a dresser and a nightstand at ikea.  Bought bathroom storage cabinet at target.


Ikea !!!!!!!!! I love ikea.....never been to one of their stores....hope to see one some day.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Ikea !!!!!!!!! I love ikea.....never been to one of their stores....hope to see one some day.


hahaha.. how can you love Ikea if you've never been in one .. that's so funny......I like Ikea, my hubs hates it... so instead of going to our nearest store in North London just 1/2 hour from here (albeit high volumes of traffic)..., he pays the high delivery price so I won't ask him to come with me to pick all the heavy stuff off the shelf..

Today I bought some tumble dryer woollen balls , I'm going try them instead of my usual dryer sheets, and see the results if any.  My dd swears by them she only ever uses them..and not the sheets

I got 2 bags of groceries,  including 3 bars of dark chocolate Aero.. to store in the freezer ..as everybody knows in these high heats, you have to eat frozen chocolate..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> hahaha.. how can you love Ikea if you've never been in one .. that's so funny......I like Ikea, my hubs hates it... so instead of going to our nearest store in North London just 1/2 hour from here (albeit high volumes of traffic)..., he pays the high delivery price so I won't ask him to come with me to pick all the heavy stuff off the shelf..
> 
> Today I bought some tumble dryer woollen balls , I'm going try them instead of my usual dryer sheets, and see the results if any.  My dd swears by them she only ever uses them..and not the sheets
> 
> I got 2 bags of groceries,  including 3 bars of dark chocolate Aero.. to store in the freezer ..as everybody knows in these high heats, you have to eat frozen chocolate..


@hollydolly  .. Daughter gave us the dryer woollen balls a year or two ago. They work, but I can't stand hearing them bumping around .. went back to the dryer sheets


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Daughter gave us the dryer woollen balls a year or two ago. They work, but I can't stand hearing them bumping around .. went back to the dryer sheets


yep this is my concern too pinks....


----------



## Jules

My dryer balls are alpaca. I never hear any noise.  

Went to a Dollar Store and spent $33, it was quite the party.  Mostly I bought plastic food storage bag with an actual clasp to close the zip part. It’s the first time I’m seen any that didn’t cost too much in Canada.


----------



## Sylkkiss

Bought a book online. How to thing with paper pages and everything. (it was a mistake...)
Grapes, an individual watermelon , (yet uncut) ,Strawberries, Sherbet , Zero cal flavored water and last night I ordered a pizza online. Yummy


----------



## StarSong

Alligatorob said:


> Trailer, hope we get good use out of it.


Congratulations!  Love our 32 foot 5th wheel!  Hope you have many enjoyable experiences with your camper.


----------



## Alligatorob

StarSong said:


> Congratulations! Love our 32 foot 5th wheel! Hope you have many enjoyable experiences with your camper.


Thanks, this is just a 16 footer, pretty small compared to yours!


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Ikea !!!!!!!!! I love ikea.....never been to one of their stores....hope to see one some day.


Most of our furniture is IKEA, husband is an expert at putting it together.  My dresser is already together, the nightstand will be done tomorrow


----------



## Sliverfox

Flowers.


----------



## Jules

Alligatorob said:


> Trailer, hope we get good use out of it.View attachment 174982View attachment 174983


Love your new trailer.  Was going to ask if it’s an Air Stream, now I think I see that on the front.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Most of our furniture is IKEA, husband is an expert at putting it together.  My dresser is already together, the nightstand will be done tomorrow


My whole little  office room  that was created this year is kitted in Ikea furniture.. all white.. desk, Bookcases with glass fronts.... and  drawers.. so easy to buy and match everything ...In my Master bedroom, I have a large Chest of drawers and Mirror.. had it for years. I keep wanting to change things, and get something less utilitarian, but it has such deep drawers,  and it slots in beautifully in the alcove..that I can't bring myself to change it for something  else....Even after at least 10 or more years it's still like new.., it's just me, I get tired of looking at the same things...


----------



## StarSong

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks, this is just a 16 footer, pretty small compared to yours!


As it happens, DH and I are camping now.  Most campgrounds, this one included, welcome all camping modes from from pup tents to $500K Phaetons.  Everyone gets along and nobody feels out of place.  KOA type campgrounds are the most consistently democratic slice of America I've ever experienced.  People are extraordinarily open, friendly, helpful and tolerant.  

Six years ago we started researching RVs and shopped for months before settling on this gently used 5th wheel that was 10 years old at the time.


----------



## Alligatorob

StarSong said:


> shopped for months before settling on this gently used 5th wheel


Nice!


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Trailer, hope we get good use out of it.View attachment 174982View attachment 174983


Is that the view from your house?.... wow... what a spectacular vista


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> Is that the view from your house?


Yes, the pictures are taken in our driveway.  We are at the foot of the Wasatch mountains (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasatch_Range ), and the view is nice.  Better further south, but not bad here.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Yes, the pictures are taken in our driveway.  We are at the foot of the Wasatch mountains (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasatch_Range ), and the view is nice.  Better further south, but not bad here.


well I wouldn't turn down living next to that Vista.. just beautiful....


----------



## StarSong

Alligatorob said:


> Yes, the pictures are taken in our driveway.  We are at the foot of the Wasatch mountains (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasatch_Range ), and the view is nice.  Better further south, but not bad here.


Wow!  I thought you were enjoying that gorgeous view while camping, didn't realize you were fortunate enough to wake up to that every day!


----------



## katlupe

horseless carriage said:


> The nose pad on my favourite pair of sunglasses has gone awol. Time and again I've meant to buy another pair, so when I was in the supermarket buying salad items for our meal this evening and saw the sunglasses on the stand, I treated myself to a new pair of shades. Joe Cool, perhaps not.
> View attachment 174272


I love that color of blue!


----------



## katlupe

I order another package of those furniture sliders. These are the larger sized ones for the cedar chest, dressers and vanity. I loved the ones I got for the bed and the table. Makes life easier for me so I don't have to ask for help. Thank you, @hollydolly for recommending them!


----------



## RadishRose

Alligatorob said:


> Trailer, hope we get good use out of it.View attachment 174982View attachment 174983


I love your trailer. It's so sweet!


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I order another package of those furniture sliders. These are the larger sized ones for the cedar chest, dressers and vanity. I loved the ones I got for the bed and the table. Makes life easier for me so I don't have to ask for help. Thank you, @hollydolly for recommending them!


you're so welcome, I  use ours all the time, our furniture is so heavy,  that it would be madness to try and move them without those sliders.  They're great to keep permanently under the leg of each and of the bed.. or the fridge or washing machine  as well  to make cleaning so much easier.. 

I have Large ones and smaller ones... 

For anyone who is interested in these, and doesn't already have them,  just thought I'd mention that you need different ones for hard wood floor or tiles.. than you do for carpet..

https://www.amazon.com/Furniture-Sl...ords=furniture+sliders&qid=1627058690&sr=8-23


----------



## Jules

Thanks, @hollydolly   I need to bookmark those.


----------



## hollydolly

My DD just rang and said she went grocery shopping tonight after work at 5.30pm.. and the supermarkets where she lives were stripped bare..! She had to go to *6 *different stores to get groceries enough to stock up . She couldn't even get any sparkling water , _anywhere.. 

Thank goodness she's like me and keep her freezers stocked up with food, especially  fresh meat for the dogs.._


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> My DD just rang and said she went grocery shopping tonight after work at 5.30pm.. and the supermarkets where she lives were stripped bare..! She had to go to *6 *different stores to get groceries enough to stock up . She couldn't even get any sparkling water , _anywhere..
> 
> Thank goodness she's like me and keep her freezers stocked up with food, especially  fresh meat for the dogs.._


I hope things normalize quickly.  Glad both of you keep a good supply of food on hand.

When I went to Costco March 12, 2020 to pick up just a few things, checkout lines were 54 shopping carts long at each register (I counted). The lines went to the back of the store. I bailed out, but the mental image of panic shopping remains with me.
I posted a photo and description of that experience here: https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/panic-shopping-at-costco.47068/

If it pans out similarly to how it went in most of the US, your stores will limit purchases, lines will be long, and shelves will be picked clean for the next couple of weeks. Things should settle down after that.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> I hope things normalize quickly.  Glad both of you keep a good supply of food on hand.
> 
> When I went to Costco March 12, 2020 to pick up just a few things, checkout lines were 54 shopping carts long at each register (I counted). The lines went to the back of the store. I bailed out, but the mental image of panic shopping remains with me.
> I posted a photo and description of that experience here: https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/panic-shopping-at-costco.47068/
> 
> If it pans out similarly to how it went in most of the US, your stores will limit purchases, lines will be long, and shelves will be picked clean for the next couple of weeks. Things should settle down after that.


Well I have TP this time so I am ready


----------



## StarSong

Aneeda72 said:


> Well I have TP this time so I am ready


Unless the US gets hit with a Covid variant that isn't covered by the vaccines, I don't foresee widespread panic buying anytime soon.  
Like you, I have plenty of TP on hand.  Not hoarding quantities, just normal levels.  (36 roll pack in the garage pantry plus whatever's in the bathroom cabinets.)


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I hope things normalize quickly.  Glad both of you keep a good supply of food on hand.
> 
> When I went to Costco March 12, 2020 to pick up just a few things, checkout lines were 54 shopping carts long at each register (I counted). The lines went to the back of the store. I bailed out, but the mental image of panic shopping remains with me.
> I posted a photo and description of that experience here: https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/panic-shopping-at-costco.47068/
> 
> If it pans out similarly to how it went in most of the US, your stores will limit purchases, lines will be long, and shelves will be picked clean for the next couple of weeks. Things should settle down after that.


yes we had months of that back in the early part of 2020.. until it all got back to normal.. and now here we are again a year later with empty stores once ,more, but this isn't just to do with the_ Pingdom, _and the pandemic,but also to do with Brexit, where red tape and ridiculous bureaucracy created by Europe has prevented drivers coming into the UK , as they usually would and always have ..


----------



## Don M.

Our mattress is fairly firm, and a bit hard to sleep on as we age.  So, a couple of days ago, we bought a 2" memory foam topper to put on it.  We'll soon know if that helps.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes we had months of that back in the early part of 2020.. until it all got back to normal.. and now here we are again a year later with empty stores once ,more, but this isn't just to do with the_ Pingdom, _and the pandemic,but also to do with Brexit, where red tape and ridiculous bureaucracy created by Europe has prevented drivers coming into the UK , as they usually would and always have ..



Yeesh! I hadn't considered the exacerbating effects of Brexit.  Talk about a double whammy.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> Unless the US gets hit with a Covid variant that isn't covered by the vaccines, I don't foresee widespread panic buying anytime soon.
> Like you, I have plenty of TP on hand.  Not hoarding quantities, just normal levels.  (36 roll pack in the garage pantry plus whatever's in the bathroom cabinets.)


I am below hoarding and above normal in the TP department, wipes, and hand sanitizer. Not getting caught short again.


----------



## officerripley

Don M. said:


> Our mattress is fairly firm, and a bit hard to sleep on as we age.  So, a couple of days ago, we bought a 2" memory foam topper to put on it.  We'll soon know if that helps.


If you don't mind, Don, I'd love to hear if you like it; we've been considering getting one; thanks.


----------



## Don M.

officerripley said:


> If you don't mind, Don, I'd love to hear if you like it; we've been considering getting one; thanks.


Will do...we put it on the bed, today, and I'll know a lot more in the morning....and in coming days.


----------



## Jules

Don M. said:


> Our mattress is fairly firm, and a bit hard to sleep on as we age.  So, a couple of days ago, we bought a 2" memory foam topper to put on it.  We'll soon know if that helps.


@officerripley   I thought the one I bought from Costco and it was like sleeping on a cloud.  DH thinks it’s mush.


----------



## officerripley

Don M. said:


> Will do...we put it on the bed, today, and I'll know a lot more in the morning....and in coming days.


Thanks, Don.


----------



## mike4lorie

A new house, we get the keys Thursday, I'll take some pics of it then, and post them...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I order two cartons of Madhava agave light from Amazon. There has been so much talk about agriculture suffering from droughts and prices rising I figured I'd better get some at the current price. Each carton contains two 46 oz. bottles and the best buy dates are great....exactly two years from today.


----------



## hollydolly

So exciting my purchases today..lol..

4 Cartons of V8... and a some elastic laces without ties for my trainers, because my normal laces keep coming undone..


----------



## win231

Repel 100% DEET.  Mosquitoes LOVE me.  I was using the "Coleman" brand, but they outsourced the manufacture & it was watered down & doesn't work any more; I woke up with 3 bites.  This stuff works; not one bite since.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> hahaha.. how can you love Ikea if you've never been in one .. that's so funny......I like Ikea, my hubs hates it... so instead of going to our nearest store in North London just 1/2 hour from here (albeit high volumes of traffic)..., he pays the high delivery price so I won't ask him to come with me to pick all the heavy stuff off the shelf..
> 
> Today I bought some tumble dryer woollen balls , I'm going try them instead of my usual dryer sheets, and see the results if any.  My dd swears by them she only ever uses them..and not the sheets
> 
> I got 2 bags of groceries,  including 3 bars of dark chocolate Aero.. to store in the freezer ..as everybody knows in these high heats, you have to eat frozen chocolate..


I admire Ikea online.
If i could do a total change of everything.......would all come from Ikea.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I admire Ikea online.
> If i could do a total change of everything.......would all come from Ikea.


You can order online and have it delivered ...


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## Mr. Ed

Hollis 200 HD BC 
Saving for custom fitted Bare dry suit.


----------



## Aneeda72

Bought washer and dryer at Home Depot and took five year warranty.  1900 dollars bought the 27 inch size, LG brand, white.  Supposed to be deliver next Friday just in time to do laundry .  A file cabinet from target.

Tomorrow we go to IKEA


----------



## Jules

win231 said:


> I woke up with 3 bites. This stuff works; not one bite since.



Don’t you have screens on your windows?


----------



## Jules

After reading Laundry Love from the library, I ordered the Kindle version.  Now I’m going through highlighting the parts of interest. Some info has already proved helpful.


----------



## win231

Jules said:


> Don’t you have screens on your windows?


Yes.  But I always keep my windows closed.  You may not know that _only the tiny female mosquitoes bite. _ They are almost impossible to see & they can get through most screens.  Those big mosquitoes you see flying around are males & they don't bite; they live on nectar; not blood.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> You can order online and have it delivered ...


Holly......you're absolutely right.
Shopping at Ikea first thing tomorrow.


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> Bought washer and dryer at Home Depot and took five year warranty.  1900 dollars bought the 27 inch size, LG brand, white.  Supposed to be deliver next Friday just in time to do laundry .  A file cabinet from target.
> 
> Tomorrow we go to IKEA


You just had to make me jealous, didn't you Aneeda.


----------



## Don M.

officerripley said:


> If you don't mind, Don, I'd love to hear if you like it; we've been considering getting one; thanks.


We woke up this morning, after our best nights sleep in weeks.  It looks like this topper will work.  I'll keep this post bookmarked, and let you know more after a few more nights.


----------



## JustBonee

Aneeda72 said:


> Bought washer and dryer at Home Depot and took five year warranty.  1900 dollars bought the 27 inch size, LG brand, white.  Supposed to be deliver next Friday just in time to do laundry .  A file cabinet from target.
> 
> Tomorrow we go to IKEA



Was hearing rumors that appliances were taking a long time to get ....  glad that's not the case.
My  clothes washer is getting to the end of its life,   and I was dreading being told I would have to wait months for a new one.


----------



## hollydolly

Don M. said:


> We woke up this morning, after our best nights sleep in weeks.  It looks like this topper will work.  I'll keep this post bookmarked, and let you know more after a few more nights.


My husband has a topper on his bed.. ever since I bought it for him to add to an already comfortable medium firm  Tempur mattress he's slept very well...


----------



## horseless carriage

StarSong said:


> Can't wait to see some photos!



The panels have all been cut out, the interfacing has been tacked in, it has started to come together. This is a sneak preview, When it's finished I will put it on and share a few more photos of it, with you.


----------



## StarSong

officerripley said:


> If you don't mind, Don, I'd love to hear if you like it; we've been considering getting one; thanks.


The bed in our RV was so uncomfortable that after our first outing we knew we had to replace it.  Opted for a foam topper from Costco and now that bed is incredibly comfortable.  Subsequently bought the same style topper for the mattress in our guest room.  I'd heard it was quite comfy but couldn't personally attest to it until I had Covid and sequestered myself in that wing of the house in a (failed) attempt to keep from infecting my husband.


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> The bed in our RV was so uncomfortable that after our first outing we knew we had to replace it.  Opted for a foam topper from Costco and now that bed is incredibly comfortable.  Subsequently bought the same style topper for the mattress in our guest room.  I'd heard it was quite comfy but couldn't personally attest to it until I had Covid and sequestered myself in that wing of the house in a (failed) attempt to keep from infecting my husband.


Isn't the foam hot tho?
It seems in the summertime it would be extremely uncomfortable, and warm.


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> Isn't the foam hot tho?
> It seems in the summertime it would be extremely uncomfortable, and warm.


I worried about that but it turned out to not be hotter than other mattresses.


----------



## fmdog44

A jar of Manukora honey made in New Zealand. A tsp in a cup of green tea and you are off to the races.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> You just had to make me jealous, didn't you Aneeda.


Well, he does not want to go to the laundry mat every week


----------



## Aneeda72

Bonnie said:


> Was hearing rumors that appliances were taking a long time to get ....  glad that's not the case.
> My  clothes washer is getting to the end of its life,   and I was dreading being told I would have to wait months for a new one.


I think it depends on where you buy it and which model.  We actually bought the “inexpensive” in stock ones


----------



## Aneeda72

Don M. said:


> We woke up this morning, after our best nights sleep in weeks.  It looks like this topper will work.  I'll keep this post bookmarked, and let you know more after a few more nights.


I’ve been thinking of getting a topper as well since my hip is slow to heal.


----------



## Aneeda72

Bookcase, small trash can, new small outside rug from Ikea


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> I’ve been thinking of getting a topper as well since my hip is slow to heal.


how about you just rest and maybe your hip will heal faster ...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> how about you just rest and maybe your hip will heal faster ...


Well, I am resting now.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am fine, no I’ll effects from the fall


----------



## MickaC

Aneeda72 said:


> I am fine, no I’ll effects from the fall


Aneeda........oh no......you fell......Please slow down and take it easy.


----------



## Aneeda72

MickaC said:


> Aneeda........oh no......you fell......Please slow down and take it easy.


But I am ok


----------



## Don M.

officerripley said:


> If you don't mind, Don, I'd love to hear if you like it; we've been considering getting one; thanks.


We're pleased with the Topper.  I've now had a few nights of good sleep, without waking up to some hip pain, etc.  I would recommend these toppers.  We shopped several sites online, and visited 4 stores....Kohls, BB&B, Target and Walmart.  Prices ranged anywhere from $50(EBAY), to $220(Kohl's).  We bought the 2" Queen size from Walmart($60)....they have a nearby store, in case of any problems with the topper.  

These come all wadded up in a box, so you have to remove all the tight packing material, and lay it on a flat surface for 24 hours, so as to let the foam expand properly.  

Hope this helps...


----------



## hollydolly

Trainer socks.. ( no show socks)...


----------



## officerripley

Don M. said:


> We're pleased with the Topper.  I've now had a few nights of good sleep, without waking up to some hip pain, etc.  I would recommend these toppers.  We shopped several sites online, and visited 4 stores....Kohls, BB&B, Target and Walmart.  Prices ranged anywhere from $50(EBAY), to $220(Kohl's).  We bought the 2" Queen size from Walmart($60)....they have a nearby store, in case of any problems with the topper.
> 
> These come all wadded up in a box, so you have to remove all the tight packing material, and lay it on a flat surface for 24 hours, so as to let the foam expand properly.
> 
> Hope this helps...


It does; thanks, Don! (I'm married to a Missourian!  )


----------



## Jules

Went to the Bay to buy a new fry pan.  I would have ordered it directly through the store except there was no staff on the floor.  Came home and ordered it.  They wanted $6 shipping so I ordered a $100 pair of shoes that I’ll return when they arrive.


----------



## katlupe

A bunny hat and a package of bra extenders.


----------



## Aneeda72

A sandwich


----------



## Lee

A hot dog from a cart, 6 bucks for a hot dog, good grief, could have bought a pack of 8 and the buns and had change left over.

I was hungry and the smell was to die for.


----------



## Aneeda72

Lee said:


> A hot dog from a cart, 6 bucks for a hot dog, good grief, could have bought a pack of 8 and the buns and had change left over.
> 
> I was hungry and the smell was to die for.


We have all done that


----------



## horseless carriage

StarSong said:


> Can't wait to see some photos!



Just for you StarSong:


----------



## horseless carriage

To say that I am delighted with my new shirt is an understatement. This type of floral shirt is often seen matched to a pair of summer shorts. 
Shorts? Me? Whatever next? Sandals? My talented lady knows what I prefer, 1920's baggy trousers, with a turned up, cuffed hem at the bottom.


----------



## officerripley

A new Kindle Paperwhite; my old one will lose internet access soon (thanks, Amazon; thanks a lot! ).


----------



## StarSong

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 176288View attachment 176289
> Just for you StarSong:


Beautifully done!  My compliments to the chef, er, seamstress!


----------



## hollydolly

*Some Vitamins .. and a box of Pink disposable  face masks...*


----------



## Aneeda72

A new bookcase at Target for 35 bucks.  It’s a bit larger than the 38 dollars bookcases at IKEA.  The same size as a blue bookcase I had.  I took the blue bookcase and put it in my bedroom, and put the white bookcase in the living room where the blue one was as all the other bookcases in the living room are white.


----------



## StarSong

A box of these masks:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EI99YS2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
My sister works at a cardiac hospital and this is what her doctor friends wear when they're not in surgery. 

My grands are under 12, cannot be vaccinated and would be at risk if hubby or I got a breakthrough case. The delta variant is spiking here.

Also bought a sign for my daughter-in-law's birthday. I know she'll love it. She and my son have two rescue dogs and a (shady) rescue cat.


----------



## Lee

Some artificial flowers to make a wreath for the door, crazy the price difference between the big box stores and the dollar stores.

Bought 4x as much at the dollar store.


----------



## Jules

Lee said:


> I was hungry and the smell was to die for.


They sure do something right.  My fried onions at home never are quite as good as theirs.


----------



## dobielvr

Bought a pair of blk sandals online from Kohl's.  They have a 1" heel so they'll gv me a little bit of height.

And, my nephew bought me a new TV for my bedroom...a 40" surprise.  My old one died at he the 1 yr mark and he didn't want me messing w/the warranty..it was a hassle.
It will be delivered today..YAY.

Love that kid!


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

I just bought and installed security camera for our two homes.  These things are great.
We thought we should as our neighbor had his four-wheeler stolen out of his yard three nights ago.......and we leave each of our homes for days at a time. The cameras now make us feel like we have a presence all the time.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

A new mattress. It`s being delivered today. The mattress doesn`t necessarily thrill me that much because I can sleep anywhere. But Mr. Robinson is really excited because he hates our current mattress and has since Day 1. I am, however, excited about the fact that it`s an adjustable bed. At least I think I am-we`ll see when I`ve had a chance to use it.

Also ordered 2 gray leather recliners. Now those I am excited about! Our sofas are just not that comfy. They won`t be here for another 10 days though.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

Mrs. Robinson said:


> A new mattress. It`s being delivered today. The mattress doesn`t necessarily thrill me that much because I can sleep anywhere. But Mr. Robinson is really excited because he hates our current mattress and has since Day 1. I am, however, excited about the fact that it`s an adjustable bed. At least I think I am-we`ll see when I`ve had a chance to use it.
> 
> Also ordered 2 gray leather recliners. Now those I am excited about! Our sofas are just not that comfy. They won`t be here for another 10 days though.


There's a lot to be said for a comfortable chair in the evening & a quality bed at night.


----------



## hollydolly

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> There's a lot to be said for a comfortable chair in the evening & a quality bed at night.


ain't that the truth..... ?


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

Jeff_RN/Paramedic said:


> There's a lot to be said for a comfortable chair in the evening & a quality bed at night.


Leonora said:  "If I got Jeff a comfortable chair for the day and a comfortable bed for at night, I may never get him off his butt to do anything around here."


----------



## horseless carriage

StarSong said:


> Beautifully done!  My compliments to the chef, er, seamstress!


What a lovely compliment, thank you. Where we lived previously, the local church minister got to hear about my wife's skills with a needle and thread. After doing a number of repairs and alterations for him, she wouldn't take any payment, so he gave her one of the church's business cards and told her to hand it St Peter when her time came. On the back of the card he wrote, This lady's place in heaven is assured, for she has clothed the naked. She's still got that card.


----------



## drifter

Books. Some western and mysteries for me, and a book of happy to read to my wife. Also buy groceries periodically.


----------



## StarSong

Mrs. Robinson said:


> A new mattress. It`s being delivered today. The mattress doesn`t necessarily thrill me that much because I can sleep anywhere. But Mr. Robinson is really excited because he hates our current mattress and has since Day 1. I am, however, excited about the fact that it`s an adjustable bed. At least I think I am-we`ll see when I`ve had a chance to use it.
> 
> Also ordered 2 gray leather recliners. Now those I am excited about! Our sofas are just not that comfy. They won`t be here for another 10 days though.


Where did you order the recliners, Mrs. R?  I'm in the market for some...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Tractor parts....


----------



## Lee

A couple of steaks for the Barbeque....fire up the grill


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

A new lawn tractor.
John Deer x380 for cutting a few acres.


----------



## IrisSenior

I am at the cottage in Wilberforce and we visited the Princess Sodalite Mine (Bancroft) rock shop yesterday. Bought Labradorite stones from Madagascar, Apatite from Monmouth and of course, Sodalite from the mine. My parents were rockhounds and us kids took our little rock hammers on rock trips to see if we could find some nice stones (don't remember finding any) but we had a great time tripping through the quarries.


----------



## hollydolly

Had to look it up on Google Maps.... now we're stalking you... 

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...4c914f!8m2!3d45.071792!4d-77.8087049?hl=en-GB


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic

IrisSenior said:


> I am at the cottage in Wilberforce and we visited the Princess Sodalite Mine (Bancroft) rock shop yesterday. Bought Labradorite stones from Madagascar, Apatite from Monmouth and of course, Sodalite from the mine. My parents were rockhounds and us kids took our little rock hammers on rock trips to see if we could find some nice stones (don't remember finding any) but we had a great time tripping through the quarries.


Who knew there were so many "ite" stone types!


----------



## Jules

When at the dollar store last week, I found one box of 17 plastic covers that look like shower caps. 3 sizes. It may have been the last box.  Now that I’ve started using them, I realize they’re really handy and better than Saran Wrap.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> When at the dollar store last week, I found one box of 17 plastic covers that look like shower caps. 3 sizes. It may have been the last box.  Now that I’ve started using them, I realize they’re really handy and better than Saran Wrap.


you mean like these ?


----------



## fmdog44

I went on line to buy three extra long t-shirts for about $25. The final total was $58+. I looked at the bill and they wanted $18 for shipping. Needless to say I cancelled. I buy online groceries from Walmart and Amazon and always make sure I spend enough for free shipping. I don't trust on line sellers when it comes to declaring shipping costs.


----------



## JustBonee

Bought something exciting today ..   ... Wasp spray!  (3 cans)    
For 3 years,   I have not been bothered by any flying insects up on  my 3rd floor patio - nothing.  ..didn't think bugs would fly up here ..lol
Now,  this week,   I am  seeing wasps flying  into my  shade screen every afternoon  .. two or three sometimes.   
Time to nip it in the bud!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Had to buy a new coffee maker today. One of us , me, drinks decaffeinated, the other drinks caffeinated. We make hers first...everything goes fine. Set it aside and put the old pot underneath and start mine. Ten minutes later and she yells, this is not working! Water and coffee grounds are spilling out! The old pot isn't the exact same height, and doesn't reach the trigger to start pouring into the pot ( ya know when you pour a cup the coffee maker stops ), so it was just filling the basket and overflowing! Yikes! Oh well...we will have to use the new one as the "brewer" and use the two older pots as "His and Hers" coffee pots.


----------



## PamfromTx

I ordered 2 (TWO) of these for the youngest g-nieces because they fight over their toys.




Alphabet Wheelie | Animated Singing & Bopping School Bus Plush Toy Sings 2 Songs ABC Song and Wheels on The Bus​


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby bought a new vacuum cleaner today.  
​


----------



## officerripley

Bonnie said:


> Bought something exciting today ..   ... Wasp spray!  (3 cans)
> For 3 years,   I have not been bothered by any flying insects up on  my 3rd floor patio - nothing.  ..didn't think bugs would fly up here ..lol
> Now,  this week,   I am  seeing wasps flying  into my  shade screen every afternoon  .. two or three sometimes.
> Time to nip it in the bud!


Same here: practically never get wasps here but this year, there are a lot hanging around my geraniums.


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> Bought a pair of blk sandals online from Kohl's.  They have a 1" heel so they'll gv me a little bit of height.
> 
> And, my nephew bought me a new TV for my bedroom...a 40" surprise.  My old one died at he the 1 yr mark and he didn't want me messing w/the warranty..it was a hassle.
> It will be delivered today..YAY.
> 
> Love that kid!


How I wish I had a nephew to buy me a new TV for the guest bedroom.  It just doesn't want to work.  Happened suddenly on Saturday.


----------



## PamfromTx

It just dawned on me; we don't get much from anyone.  I guess we were born to be the givers.  I am in tears because I had not realized and/or thought about this til now.  I will bug one niece about needing a new TV.  lol

We can buy one, I'm just sad that no one gives us anything.  One sister and her two daughters are the only ones who will think of us.  Sometimes.  I hope we will be remembered for all that we did when we are gone.

It's not that I want anything; I've never been one to ask.  Reality just sunk in.... finally.


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> It just dawned on me; we don't get much from anyone.  I guess we were born to be the givers.  I am in tears because I had not realized and/or thought about this til now.  I will bug one niece about needing a new TV.  lol
> 
> We can buy one, I'm just sad that no one gives us anything.  One sister and her two daughters are the only ones who will think of us.  Sometimes.  I hope we will be remembered for all that we did when we are gone.


You know who gets me stuff?  Oldest sons girlfriend, not my two oldest kids who I got stuff for all their lives, or ungrateful granddaughter who I got a lot for, nope; it’s the sons long time girlfriend.

I agree.

Every now and then you want them to think of you and get you something, anything.  Once when I was in the hospital she fluffed my pillow.  OMGOSH no one had ever done that for me.  It’s so annoying.  I’d accept a cookie, a donut, a candy bar just I was thinking of you something.  . Sounds childish, doesn’t it?

Still I agree with you.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 176761


 ((HUGS))


----------



## officerripley

Aneeda72 said:


> You know who gets me stuff?  Oldest sons girlfriend, not my two oldest kids who I got stuff for all their lives, or ungrateful granddaughter who I got a lot for, nope; it’s the sons long time girlfriend.
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Every now and then you want them to think of you and get you something, anything.  Once when I was in the hospital she fluffed my pillow.  OMGOSH no one had ever done that for me.  It’s so annoying.  I’d accept a cookie, a donut, a candy bar just I was thinking of you something.  . Sounds childish, doesn’t it?
> 
> Still I agree with you.


A co-worker who'd raised 2 sons as a single mother told me that she never got even a birthday or Mothers Day card, let alone a gift, from either of her 2 sons until they got married; so she knew darn well it was her daughters-in-law's doing.


----------



## Aneeda72

officerripley said:


> A co-worker who'd raised 2 sons as a single mother told me that she never got even a birthday or Mothers Day card, let alone a gift, from either of her 2 sons until they got married; so she knew darn well it was her daughters-in-law's doing.


My son and daughter get me birthday and Christmas, gift card, or I demand to know why they didn’t  and I demand those little gift cards


----------



## Aneeda72

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 176761


Hugs


----------



## peppermint

Bonnie said:


> I bought  a replacement  umbrella for my patio this year.    The  intense heat from the sun won't let me  keep one for  more than one  season.


Hi....we had a storm a month ago....Forgot to take the umbrella down....The next day it was broke...
We had another one in the garage....But it is 10 years old....Going to get a new umbrella...


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I bought some of these


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> you mean like these ?


Yes, except they are plain.


----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> It just dawned on me; we don't get much from anyone.  I guess we were born to be the givers.  I am in tears because I had not realized and/or thought about this til now.  I will bug one niece about needing a new TV.  lol
> 
> We can buy one, I'm just sad that no one gives us anything.  One sister and her two daughters are the only ones who will think of us.  Sometimes.  I hope we will be remembered for all that we did when we are gone.
> 
> It's not that I want anything; I've never been one to ask.  Reality just sunk in.... finally.


Trust me...this is the first time anyone (except sis) has ever bought me anything!  I've given to these kids when they were younger and I had $$$.
It's not like it happens all the time, especially for me....

I understand.


----------



## PamfromTx

While I was out and about earlier, hubby unplugged every single cord that is behind the desk and plugged them all back.  Walaaaaaaaaaaaaa, TV is working!!!   Thank you, hubby.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> It just dawned on me; we don't get much from anyone.  I guess we were born to be the givers.  I am in tears because I had not realized and/or thought about this til now.  I will bug one niece about needing a new TV.  lol
> 
> We can buy one, I'm just sad that no one gives us anything.  One sister and her two daughters are the only ones who will think of us.  Sometimes.  I hope we will be remembered for all that we did when we are gone.
> 
> It's not that I want anything; I've never been one to ask.  Reality just sunk in.... finally.


we're the same Pam...we're the ones who give all the time.. and except for Christmas when my daughter will buy us something small... we don't get anything from anyone, but like you it just never occurs to us to expect anything from anyone...


----------



## Aneeda72

dobielvr said:


> Trust me...this is the first time anyone (except sis) has ever bought me anything!  I've given to these kids when they were younger and I had $$$.
> It's not like it happens all the time, especially for me....
> 
> I understand.


My son came over one day and was talking about how him and his SO had donuts.  Why didn’t you bring us some?  Oh, he says, I’ll bring some next time I come.  Yup,  not holding my breath and he hasn’t brought any either.


----------



## StarSong

We've started to see some pantry moths.  Ugh... I've had a couple of infestations over the years and I hate those little buggers.  So DH picked up some traps yesterday while at the hardware store.  

All my typical preferred pantry moth meals (flour, pasta, cereal, etc.) are tightly sealed. However, about 10 years ago I learned that they aren't only attracted to what one might expect. My DIL had brought me a souvenir feather boa after her trip to New Orleans and those dastardly moths had made themselves at home in that. 

Today I'll start sleuthing the cabinets - then the rest of the house - in hopes of discovering where they've made camp.


----------



## StarSong

I'm sorry to read about some here whose friends, children and family members take, take, take and never give.  

Our children are generous with their time, helpfulness with projects around the house, and small thoughtful gifts (saw this and knew you'd like it), and we are the same with them. My mom and in-laws were like that, too. Ditto other family members and friends.  

It must be very disheartening to deal with such unequal adult relationships.


----------



## Aneeda72

StarSong said:


> I'm sorry to read about some here whose friends, children and family members take, take, take and never give.
> 
> Our children are generous with their time, helpfulness with projects around the house, and small thoughtful gifts (saw this and knew you'd like it), and we are the same with them. My mom and in-laws were like that, too. Ditto other family members and friends.
> 
> It must be very disheartening to deal with such unequal adult relationships.


I am not disheartened.  If I asked either of them to do something or get something they would, it’s just that I have to ask.   No surprises from them.  But sons SO is Chinese and they take care of their older folks .


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Picked this basket up from a boutique in Montezuma GA this week.  Works great for a few items at the grocery and avoids (at least a few) plastic bags


----------



## katlupe

I bought a couple of things. A package of 2 outlet plug strips and a USB flash drive at Walmart. Ordered a new laptop from Walmart online.


----------



## katlupe

CinnamonSugar said:


> Picked this basket up from a boutique in Montezuma GA this week.  Works great for a few items at the grocery and avoids (at least a few) plastic bags
> 
> View attachment 177225


I love it!


----------



## officerripley

katlupe said:


> I love it!


Me too, it's gorgeous!


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> Picked this basket up from a boutique in Montezuma GA this week.  Works great for a few items at the grocery and avoids (at least a few) plastic bags
> 
> View attachment 177225


Very pretty bag!

Here in CT we can no longer get single use plastic bags and can't buy them either at the grocery store.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Very pretty bag!
> 
> Here in CT we can no longer get single use plastic bags and can't buy them either at the grocery store.


we still get single use bags...in essence.. I say this because now they call them a 'bag for life''.. the price range from anywhere between 10p to £1.. some are plastic others are a type of woven paper..



The idea is that if they tear you can have them replaced for free, however I've never known anyone to have one replaced.

All that said.. Aldi, still do single use plastic bags.. for about 5p....


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday I got some shorts... I went into 3 different stores and the shorts available for women were horrible.. and especially too short.

I don't like to have shorts above my knee.. and I'm little so goodness knows how women who are 6 feet cope with that..

Anyway, I spotted mens' shorts good thick  Linen/cotton mix  with elastic waist and tie-string, lots of colours and  all reduced to just £7 in the sale.. so  I got a pair in Pale Blue, and the length was exactly right, came to just about mid-knee....must be far too short on most men..

Bargain..and good thinking on my part


----------



## PamfromTx

Aneeda72 said:


> My son came over one day and was talking about how him and his SO had donuts.  Why didn’t you bring us some?  Oh, he says, I’ll bring some next time I come.  Yup,  not holding my breath and he hasn’t brought any either.


Sounds like my stepson.  He has yet to buy my husband a 50 cents greeting card for his birthday, Father's Day, etc.  Ohhhh, that makes my butt burn.  lol


----------



## StarSong

This morning I ordered an outdoor clock to hang near the pool.  Also a frying pan for the RV.


----------



## Lee

Ran in the store for just milk, came out with milk, licorice allsorts, and they had a reduced sale on plants so I got bargain mandavilla vine and some ivy.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Ran in the store for just milk, came out with milk, licorice allsorts, and they had a reduced sale on plants so I got bargain mandavilla vine and some ivy.


..and if you're anything like me you would have still been in and out in less than 10 minutes


----------



## Mitch86

I bought a Dell Inspiron All in One PC last week. It's great.


----------



## J-Kat

I bought a Nespresso Barista Recipe Maker to make my iced coffee treats.  I had been wanting one for a while but they had been out of stock at Nespresso (computer chip shortage) but I had been checking daily and as soon as I saw they were available I ordered the darn thing.  I've enjoyed trying different things like iced Macchiattos, iced caramel Macchiattos, and iced Frappes.


----------



## StarSong

J-Kat said:


> I bought a Nespresso Barista Recipe Maker to make my iced coffee treats.  I had been wanting one for a while but they had been out of stock at Nespresso (computer chip shortage) but I had been checking daily and as soon as I saw they were available I ordered the darn thing.  I've enjoyed trying different things like iced Macchiattos, iced caramel Macchiattos, and iced Frappes.


I just looked this up.  Seems like it's a frother on crack. 

I use a frother for my coffee now, but a $30 gizmo. I fell in love with "flat white" coffee in Spain and Italy a few years ago. Now I have a far less unhealthy version of that every morning using a combination of almond and oat milks.

Enjoy - and please let us know how you like your new coffee toy!


----------



## MickaC

This is what i bought Wednesday.......now i haul them to the back with my good ole cart.


----------



## StarSong

What's your plan for them, @MickaC?


----------



## Jules

The shoes that I ordered to get my total above $100 for free delivery arrived.  Fortunately they didn’t fit so I can return them with a clear conscience.


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> What's your plan for them, @MickaC?e with th


They're going in my raised garden areas in the back.
Actually these ones are going in a bare spot where i don't have any garden in. 
Will be ready for next year.
Think i mentioned in a post somewhere i was done with stones ??????? Guess not......but i am almost done with them.


----------



## JonDouglas

My very first and last chef's knife.   Having assumed the major food prep and cooking role, I figured it was time for my own.  Purchased one made here from a company that's been making them since 1837.   The clerk who sold it to me at the factory store said it had a lifetime sharpness guarantee.


----------



## carouselsilver

The last major purchases have been a toner replacement for my Brother laser printer, a new kitty fountain (love these) a Singer sewing machine. I have been saying I want to learn to sew for long time, so I figured, no time like the present!


----------



## funsearcher!

Today I bought N95 masks to wear on public transport. Yesterday I found trekking poles and a strapped carrier for my water bottle.


----------



## PamfromTx

Flonase, so it can help ease my sinuses.  Hubby got it for me.  Exciting times.


----------



## hollydolly

carouselsilver said:


> The last major purchases have been a toner replacement for my Brother laser printer, a new kitty fountain (love these) a Singer sewing machine. I have been saying I want to learn to sew for long time, so I figured, no time like the present!


Good luck with that... I can't tell you how many times I've tried to learn, but it's just not in me....


----------



## Colleen

A vacuum cleaner. It seems like they keep getting more expensive but don't last very long. We live in a disposable world


----------



## Don M.

We had a new electric stove delivered this morning.  The old one lasted almost 19 years, so this is the last of the major kitchen appliances that we've had to replace.  
Lowe's had a sale a couple of weeks ago, and they offer a 10% discount for military service, so between the sale price and the discount, we got a good price.  
We've got an ancient Montgomery Wards chest freezer in the basement that we bought in the early 1970's, and it is still working.  They don't make things that last that long anymore.


----------



## Aneeda72

I am thinking of buying a very small garage freezer and putting it in the small storage area off the apartment.  Not till we get back from vacation though.  The frig freezer in the apartment is way too small.

I bought new towels, washcloths, and hand towels-blue green.  My grey ones, that I bought at Costco, all faded to an ugly red brown.  Some of them have started to fray so out they go.  Taking them to the human society, the dogs are color blind


----------



## Furryanimal

Bread rolls and sliced chicken for the  tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

Bunch of groceries today at the supermarket.. and they had some really cute little rectangular cushions too , so I bought one which is smaller and more suitable than the one I'm using,  for between my knees when I'm asleep to keep the pressure off my lower back


----------



## Ken N Tx

Bought a gas powered pressure washer for use around the property..Long over due!!


----------



## katlupe

Fractionated coconut oil, Livio sugar free keto maple syrup, a monk fruit blend, keto pancake & waffle mix and 2 supplements all from Amazon.


----------



## StarSong

I dropped $280 at Costco yesterday on groceries and household staples like water filters.  No big items, clothing or other non-consumables.  

All shelves were fully stocked.


----------



## Ken N Tx

StarSong said:


> I dropped $280 at Costco yesterday on groceries and household staples like water filters.  No big items, clothing or other non-consumables.
> 
> All shelves were fully stocked.


Sam's can also melt a debit card!!


----------



## hollydolly

Passport photos.. which cost me more than £10.. and which are so awful I'm going to get different ones done before renewing my passport..lol


----------



## feywon

Aneeda72 said:


> I am thinking of buying a very small garage freezer and putting it in the small storage area off the apartment.  Not till we get back from vacation though.  The frig freezer in the apartment is way too small.


A few years back we bought an upright freezer (32"H, 20" W and 19" deep) cause the freezer in old fridge (which runs great) that was in house when we bought it was too small).  It has really been help. Can buy meat on sale, divide and freeze.


----------



## PamfromTx

I helped pay for a dorm refrigerator for my nephew; it's bigger than the usual ones.  Or taller, that is.


----------



## timoc

The other day I bought a punnet of cherries at Sainsburys. I sat in the park and scoffed the lot, they were gorgeous, so I went back to Sainsburys and bought another two punnets to take home.  I'm spitting the pips out as I type.


----------



## Jules

Picked up our grocery order and then went to a farm stand for corn.  

Lately I only order online when there are lots of heavy liquids.  A jug of milk, 2 oj, a large box of mouth wash and 6 V8. Bought miscellaneous other small things, but not many.  I prefer shopping in person.  I did buy a box of Press N Seal after someone here reminded me of it.


----------



## Jules

‘Punnet’ - my new word of the day.  Looked it up.  Are they green fibre containers in the UK?


----------



## Knight

One irrigation valve to automatically water my wifes herbs stopped working. Trouble shooting discovered the solenoid was faulty. It was an old valve so I thought I should replace the diaphragm also. 

New Lawn Genie 0.75-in Plastic Electric Anti-Siphon Irrigation Valve was $16.86 after military discount& tax. 

Replacement parts
Black Replacement Diaphragm $8.98
Black Replacement Solenoid $13.98
That was $22.62 after military discount& tax. 

Replumbing the new valve would cost more. Gutting the new valve of the solenoid & diaphragm to rebuild the one in place was cheaper plus quick & easy. 

How Much Does A Plumber Cost?
$45 – $150 Per Hour
$125 – $450 Average Job Cost
Small plumbing repairs like unclogging a sink or drain cleaning costs $75 to $250, while larger jobs like fixing a water heater or sump pump cost $500 to $800. Some plumbers have fixed rates for common jobs or a call-out charge of $50 to $200 that covers the first hour of work.

I like to DIY not only for the savings but for the satisfaction of being able to diagnose & have something working like it should.


----------



## horseless carriage

When I saw this photo on the internet, dated 1921, a hundred years ago, I knew that I just had to have those shoes. Let me tell you it was certainly not a case of: Money is no object. Time and again I was quoted in the thousands.

But it doesn't have to be so, admittedly £175:00 is a lot more than the usual price that I pay for shoes, but to indulge in a passion for shoes when style was a byword, it seemed well worth it. How I love them.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> ‘Punnet’ - my new word of the day.  Looked it up.  Are they green fibre containers in the UK?


answering for the UK and not for Timoc..lol... yes they tend to be green fibre carton punnets...depends of course where we buy them.. sainsbury and supermarkets generally have a kind of recyclable cardboard container.. and the farm shops do the  green fibre style punnets....


----------



## hollydolly

Knight said:


> One irrigation valve to automatically water my wifes herbs stopped working. Trouble shooting discovered the solenoid was faulty. It was an old valve so I thought I should replace the diaphragm also.
> 
> New Lawn Genie 0.75-in Plastic Electric Anti-Siphon Irrigation Valve was $16.86 after military discount& tax.
> 
> Replacement parts
> Black Replacement Diaphragm $8.98
> Black Replacement Solenoid $13.98
> That was $22.62 after military discount& tax.
> 
> Replumbing the new valve would cost more. Gutting the new valve of the solenoid & diaphragm to rebuild the one in place was cheaper plus quick & easy.
> 
> How Much Does A Plumber Cost?
> $45 – $150 Per Hour
> $125 – $450 Average Job Cost
> Small plumbing repairs like unclogging a sink or drain cleaning costs $75 to $250, while larger jobs like fixing a water heater or sump pump cost $500 to $800. Some plumbers have fixed rates for common jobs or a call-out charge of $50 to $200 that covers the first hour of work.
> 
> I like to DIY not only for the savings but for the satisfaction of being able to diagnose & have something working like it should.


precisely what my o/h does...


----------



## Kaila

timoc said:


> scoffed the lot, they were gorgeous, so I went back to Sainsburys and bought another two punnets


Don't scrimp, timoc.  Give yourself a treat, and get some more of those!


----------



## Devi

Other than more DVDs from Amazon, my original computer speakers were wearing out (they'd come with my original Windows 95 PC way back when), so I bought new computer speakers with a big bass speaker. Excellent! What a treat.


----------



## Tish

I bought a Nintendo Switch, for my eldest grandson.


----------



## katlupe

I bought a package of meadow hay for Rabbit. And got another lettuce keeper since I love the first one I bought back in May. Plus got the berry keeper also. Amazon.


----------



## fatboy

new air compressor.the one i had for years quit.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I found a first edition of Elsie’s Cook Book at the flea market yesterday for fifty cents.


----------



## Remy

I had to go to the Toyota body shop because something is dragging when I go over speed bumps or down a driveway in the front of my car. Turns out it's the engine cover, she said it's common and they are ordering the part. Won't be as expensive or dire as I had worried it could be.

Stopped at Goodwill. Found a book, a butt or buttocks basket for $3.49 and a good sized stuffed fox for 99 cents. I like baskets and never will outgrow stuffed animals.


----------



## StarSong

Remy said:


> a butt or buttocks basket


I'm half afraid to ask what this is, @Remy...


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> I found a first edition of Elsie’s Cook Book at the flea market yesterday for fifty cents.View attachment 178889


Ah... Elsie & Elmer.  This brings me back... During the 1970s I worked for an LA apparel company that had been bought out by Borden.  They ran a thriving company into the ground in less than a decade by trying to run it using corporate strategies.

In any event, I was in my twenties, was at least as irreverent then as now, and good jobs were easy to find in Los Angeles, so I didn't give a flip.

I found this sign at a huge outdoor antique place in Connecticut. Carted it home on the plane and hung it in my office. When the Borden suits were in town they were not amused. Everyone else thought it was hilarious.

It hangs in my garage now...it's painted metal,  about 2 feet in diameter. It picked up some baseball stickers in the intervening 45 years, but still looks pretty good.  Our garage's interior walls are a time capsule of our lives.

Thanks for tweaking the memory, @Aunt Bea!  I spent a few fun years at that company, made some good friends, and learned a lot, as well.


----------



## timoc

Jules said:


> ‘Punnet’ - my new word of the day.  Looked it up.  Are they green fibre containers in the UK?


No, Jules, the ones I bought from Sainsburys were plastic, but if I were to draw up to the posh shops in a chauffuer driven Rolls-Royce and have the doorman 'doff' his hat to me, then I might get those green fibre ones.  

I like the word 'punnet' too, it sounds better than box.


----------



## timoc

Kaila said:


> Don't scrimp, timoc.  Give yourself a treat, and get some more of those!


Oh, stop it, Kaila, you've got me thinking 'cherries' again.......cherries.......cherries.......I must have cherries, now I'll have to put my clobber on, have a shave and gallop round to Sainsburys for more cherries.....mmmmm.....cherries.


----------



## timoc

*I used to have a big mongrel dog* *(Terry)* and believe it or not, he loved cherries too. If he was in the back garden and I shouted "Cher-----rrries", he would come bounding in with his tongue hanging out and a big grin on his face.  I would share my cherries with him, then he would go back to the garden farting, and taking the heads off my delphiniums with the cherry stones.


----------



## Remy

@StarSong I took a picture. It's a little dark but the flash made it too bright. The bigger one is the Goodwill find from yesterday and the smaller one is also a buttocks basket I got for maybe 2 dollars at another thrift store a few years ago. The small one states "hardwood 1986" and is probably handmade. It's the shape of the basket that gives it the name.


----------



## Kaila

@Remy   and @StarSong 
I learned to call that type of basket, an _egg basket_,
 because one can gather or carry eggs in them without the eggs rolling into each other and breaking the shells, due to the _ribs, _in the basket structure, 
which a larger grouping would be called _rib baskets.

I never heard your name for them, Remy, but I can see how they got it!_
I love the one in the foreground of your photo.  There are fancier ways of joining the handle to the rim of the lower part of the basket, but all the ways are very good, imo.


----------



## Remy

Thank you for the information @Kaila


----------



## Kaila

@Remy 
Those also sit on the _ribs, _so the _egg_ baskets do not tip over as easily as other types of baskets, making them additionally good for egg-gathering and toting.


----------



## carouselsilver

hollydolly said:


> Bunch of groceries today at the supermarket.. and they had some really cute little rectangular cushions too , so I bought one which is smaller and more suitable than the one I'm using,  for between my knees when I'm asleep to keep the pressure off my lower back


I keep forgetting to use mine and then complain when I wake with a sore back, lol..


----------



## carouselsilver

Aunt Bea said:


> I found a first edition of Elsie’s Cook Book at the flea market yesterday for fifty cents.View attachment 178889


I love old cookbooks! Great find!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

My lunch this afternoon (except my tray liner was in English)


----------



## officerripley

Chris P Bacon said:


> My lunch this afternoon (except my tray liner was in English)


I like Burger King.


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> @StarSong I took a picture. It's a little dark but the flash made it too bright. The bigger one is the Goodwill find from yesterday and the smaller one is also a buttocks basket I got for maybe 2 dollars at another thrift store a few years ago. The small one states "hardwood 1986" and is probably handmade. It's the shape of the basket that gives it the name.


when I was around 13 or 14 years old these baskets became high fashion for girls to carry their school books in, instead of the usual satchels etc.. I've loved them since.


----------



## StarSong

Remy said:


> @StarSong I took a picture. It's a little dark but the flash made it too bright. The bigger one is the Goodwill find from yesterday and the smaller one is also a buttocks basket I got for maybe 2 dollars at another thrift store a few years ago. The small one states "hardwood 1986" and is probably handmade. It's the shape of the basket that gives it the name.


Now that you mention it, I can understand the origins of the nicknames.  I've seen those baskets, of course, but never connected them to butts.  From now on it'll surely be the first thing that springs to mind though.


----------



## Jules

We were going to buy a new computer, planning on a desktop.  Took our 7 year old laptop in and he suggested refurbishing it.  It was high end when we bought it.  It’ll be less money and should hold us for a few more years.  By then there’ll be newer and fancier around.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> We were going to buy a new computer, planning on a desktop.  Took our 7 year old laptop in and he suggested refurbishing it.  It was high end when we bought it.  It’ll be less money and should hold us for a few more years.  By then there’ll be newer and fancier around.


Great idea.  Mind if I ask what kind of refurbishing they're talking about?  New operating system (Windows 10 or 11)?  

With computers, cellphones, TVs and most other electronics, ten minutes after you buy them their value drops and they're on the road to obsolescence. Usually true of vehicles, too, but not since the pandemic.


----------



## hollydolly

Well, today for the first time in a while I bought myself a new  Olive coloured 3/4 sleeve top ... and new shoes.. ( the shoes are just fabulous.. Brown soft  leather, lace-up front  open heeled/heeled  sandals).. and best of all I got them in Fat Face in the sale...


----------



## Jules

@StarSong, he’s putting in a solid state hard drive, adding a device for better wi-fi connection since it kept kicking out, putting the two partitions back into one and cleaning it up.  We have Windows 10 & will stick with that.  I rarely use that one but have to for this photo back up process I’m going through.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> @StarSong, he’s putting in a solid state hard drive, adding a device for better wi-fi connection since it kept kicking out, putting the two partitions back into one and cleaning it up.  We have Windows 10 & will stick with that.  I rarely use that one but have to for this photo back up process I’m going through.


Even that simple cleaning, helps them to work much better, I have been told, regarding any electronics including inside computers. I agree with Starsong, it's great to have it _pampered and refurbished_, instead of replacing as often.


----------



## mrstime

2 lift chairs just yesterday. our whole living room will have to be redone when the chairs come.


----------



## Kaila

mrstime said:


> 2 lift chairs just yesterday


Very large expense, and yes, they take up a lot of space,

but very  much well worth it, if you can manage it.
It makes your home safer, and more enjoyable.


----------



## mrstime

Kaila said:


> Very large expense, and yes, they take up a lot of space,
> 
> but very  much well worth it, if you can manage it.
> It makes your home safer, and more enjoyable.


Well hopefully it will keep Time from Falling (He more wobbly than I am) and make getting out of the chair easier for me.


----------



## horseless carriage

This is a hub cap for my vintage MG. It's the third one that I have had to buy. Some people just can't go to a classic car show without going home with a souvenir.



This fabric was to become an Aloha shirt, but somebody took a shine to it and now it is turning into an Aloha dress, (if there is such a thing.)


The shirt and trousers are the work of my talented lady, so I can't really moan
about that other fabric. Besides, there's another shirt and trousers in the pipeline.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes sadly we had to stop taking our Vintage camper van to shows, or parking it anywhere for any length of time , because we'd return to find someone had prised off a vintage VW badge, or Vintage AA badge etc.. and in the process, they'd damge the van.. and it cost us a fortune to repair and replace...


----------



## Shero

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 179854
> This is a hub cap for my vintage MG. It's the third one that I have had to buy. Some people just can't go to a classic car show without going home with a souvenir.
> 
> 
> View attachment 179853
> This fabric was to become an Aloha shirt, but somebody took a shine to it and now it is turning into an Aloha dress, (if there is such a thing.)
> 
> View attachment 179855
> The shirt and trousers are the work of my talented lady, so I can't really moan
> about that other fabric. Besides, there's another shirt and trousers in the pipeline.



Yes! there is such a thing as an Aloha dress. It is called a muumuu and I have quite a collection 

https://alohafunwear.com/blogs/news/the-history-of-the-muumuu


----------



## katlupe

I bought a gel cushion to use on my computer chair and it is portable so I can use it on long drives in the car too. Also bought the same sock slider I bought two years ago for Sonny and his daughter. Both from Amazon.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Just ordered a oil filter for the riding mower..Amazon Prime, to be here tomorrow..


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> I bought a gel cushion to use on my computer chair and it is portable so I can use it on long drives in the car too. Also bought the same sock slider I bought two years ago for Sonny and his daughter. Both from Amazon.


We bought a really nice gel cushion (like $80) for my FIL when he began to need a wheelchair on a regular basis.  After he passed we donated the wheelchair but I kept the cushion because it seemed like a good thing to have.  Good thing.  It turns out to be perfect in the car we bought for me last year. Incredibly comfortable - and the couple of inches of height it adds when I drive really does the trick.


----------



## Pappy

A new pair of support socks from Amazon. Oh, the excitement is unbearable…


----------



## Lee

I just ordered two jigsaw puzzles from Walmart, nice to have around for a rainy or snowy afternoon.


----------



## Pinky

I bought several pairs of leggings that are supposed to be 7/8 length, but are full-length on me. That means I can donate what I have, which I have to turn under because they're all too long. I bought red, royal blue, black, white and gray. I'm a happy camper


----------



## Pappy

While it was still fairly cool this morning, I picked up a half of a garbage can full of pine cones. There are two huge pine trees in back of my house and they make a miserable mess. Also removed the clinging vine that tries to rape my chain link fence every year. 
Now, I’m having my big glass of V-8 juice and relaxing.


----------



## horseless carriage

There's another Aloha shirt in the pipeline, and a pair of 1930's style trousers. I have the perfect accoutrements to compliment them.

These shoes are known as: "Oxfords," they are handmade by a talented fellow name of Colin Johnson. His shoes a great, most of my collection of vintage style shoes came from him.
There's a talented milliner that has made my wife a number of hats, she has just finished a hat for me, I'm told it's on it's way.

Perhaps I should have explained that the trousers my wife is making for me are dark green, the shirt a variation of black with green fern leaves.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I did a fair bit of shopping... I bought a new Jug kettle in red...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I bought a pastry/Dough cutter...

...and
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought new sheets and pillowcases in Navy Blue & light blue...

...and I also got  a new lamp.. some imitation flowers & vase.. and an ornamental wooden word ''Happy''..to just brighten up the corner of my office room ...

Everything on this desk apart from the phone is new today...


----------



## Pinky

My leggings arrived today .. 3 pr. black, 2 pr. gray. These are the ones that are 7/8 length on most people, but full length on me 

Oh, also a pair of white capri pants. Still warm enough to wear them.


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, I went on Amazon and bought several copies of a friends self-published cookbook. I did it because I showed it to people in my building, and many wanted copies.  A lot do not have computers or internet, so I am buying it for them and they pay me for it.
For myself I went to Walmart and bought a batch of clothes, pants and tops as I really needed to refresh my wardrobe.*


----------



## horseless carriage

horseless carriage said:


> Perhaps I should have explained that the trousers my wife is making for me are dark green, the shirt a variation of black with green fern leaves.


All this week I have been working a twelve hour nightshift, I'm getting a bit old for this malarky. my wife tells me that nights are for owls and hookers, I wouldn't know dear. But it seems that my wife has been burning the midnight oil too. When I got home this morning, hanging up on the outside of my wardrobe, I found these:

The green colour hasn't come out very well on my pathetic phone camera, but you can see all the detail that's gone into making them.


----------



## Lee

I am on a money diet this month. Buying as little as possible. Wonder if I can make it till the end of the month, I am weak in the willpower department


----------



## Pappy

One of those 4 foot grabber things for picking up pine cones and trash in my yard. Less bending is good for my back.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> I am on a money diet this month. Buying as little as possible. Wonder if I can make it till the end of the month, I am weak in the willpower department


Noooo you can't be weak on willpower on a Money diet..Lee.....be strong, stay away from shops.. and online marketplaces.. you can do it, I have faith in you..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Noooo you can't be weak on willpower on a Money diet..Lee.....be strong, *stay away from shops.. and online marketplaces*.. you can do it, I have faith in you..


Great advice.  That's how I've manged it when it's been time to tighten my belt.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> *stay away from shops..*


When I get in shops it’s amazing how much I need that I didn’t know I needed.


----------



## Packerjohn

"The Lone Ranger" DVD with 78 classical episodes in 2 years:  "A fiery horse with the speed of light, a cloud of dust and a hearty Hi-Yo, Silver".  The Lone Ranger rides again.  You may laugh but at least I wouldn't lining up with the rest to buy "crap" paper.  I have a life......... well, sort of?


----------



## Jules

A new garage door opener - the whole mechanism.  Went to go out yesterday and the door only went part way.  DH tried to use the manual release and there was a big clunk.  Glad this didn’t happen when we were heading out to an appointment.


----------



## JustBonee

Lee said:


> I am on a money diet this month. Buying as little as possible. Wonder if I can make it till the end of the month, I am weak in the willpower department



Sounds like me  ....  Sometimes  I just  like to see how long I can go w/o buying something new - I make a game out of it.


----------



## JustBonee

Elvis fans,  here's something to buy    .....   (I am,  but not in  my budget) 
... tomorrow 9/4,   Elvis'  famous white jumpsuit is going to auction - opening bid is $350,000  -  cape is separate 

https://madison.com/people/elvis-pr...cle_2e627a48-78d2-5479-85c6-433767c89ee4.html


----------



## Llynn

I bought a power lift recliner today.  I've resisted this purchase for a long time but developing hip and back issues really make it necessary now.


----------



## fatboy

i bought a cheap RCcar online last week,i thought my cat might enjoy chasing it around, all he does is just stare at it!!!  it is fun to play with as long as i turn it off when im done.had to recharge often.it also has a very limited range.you get what you pay for!


----------



## mike4lorie

Bought a Samsung 82" 4K UHD Television... Never seen a picture as clear as this TV...


----------



## IrisSenior

Saw an article in the newspaper a couple of days ago about a Braun hand mixer and ordered it; my other hand mixer is useless for making my tomatoes the consistency of smooth sauce. I will also replace my blender which is cumbersome to get out and too many parts to clean. I am looking for to using it.


----------



## hollydolly

mike4lorie said:


> Bought a Samsung 82" 4K UHD Television... Never seen a picture as clear as this TV...


Probably an 82'' comes with HD extreme.. which would make the picture super clear ....


----------



## mike4lorie

hollydolly said:


> Probably an 82'' comes with HD extreme.. which would make the picture super clear ....



Very much, come's with 40 million colours... Watched Gemini Man last night in 4K... it was like looking through the window, even clearer than that...Will Smith looked as if he was sitting right across from me... Would love to see some hockey in 4k... But as far as I know, 4K has not hit the TV channels yet...


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> A new garage door opener - the whole mechanism.  Went to go out yesterday and the door only went part way.  DH tried to use the manual release and there was a big clunk.  Glad this didn’t happen when we were heading out to an appointment.


We had ours replaced a few years ago.  Ours wasn't a DIY job though, had to bring in the pros to get it working properly.


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> i bought a cheap RCcar online last week,i thought my cat might enjoy chasing it around, all he does is just stare at it!!!  it is fun to play with as long as i turn it off when im done.had to recharge often.it also has a very limited range.you get what you pay for!


My bf and his friends race those for real. Big thing around here where I live.


----------



## katlupe

I bought a box fan and cordless phone for my son with his money. Not a big selection of cordless phones in Walmart anymore. He broke his last two so I buy cheap. I cannot stand not to have a way to talk to him. 

Also bought natural salad for Rabbit at Walmart. Then ordered compressed hay cubes and puppy pee pads (to line Rabbit's litter box in the cage) on Amazon. Ordered some household supplies on Walmart's site. I figure it is easier on me to order things I buy there online and have delivered here. Not using Instacart, just their regular site.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> We had ours replaced a few years ago.  Ours wasn't a DIY job though, had to bring in the pros to get it working properly.


Ours wasn’t either.  We were lucky to find anyone not taking the day off prior to a long weekend.


----------



## Kaila

Lee said:


> I am on a money diet this month.


Oh no, Lee.  You went _cold turkey? 
Right now it seems like a long time till the end of this month, doesn't it? Good luck, though! _


----------



## hollydolly

After reading about a few of the folks here buying 'reacher /grabber'' tools.. I thought I would do the same and get myself one to help with getting things down from tops of cupboards etc.. should have arrived today by 3pm ... it's now 7pm, and no sign of it..this is happening to me all too often with Amazon recently. Particularly annoying given that I pay for Prime...


----------



## charry

mike4lorie said:


> Bought a Samsung 82" 4K UHD Television... Never seen a picture as clear as this TV...


Christ.....I bet you see up their noses mike .....yuk


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> After reading about a few of the folks here buying 'reacher /grabber'' tools.. I thought I would do the same and get myself one to help with getting things down from tops of cupboards etc.. should have arrived today by 3pm ... it's now 7pm, and no sign of it..this is happening to me all too often with Amazon recently. Particularly annoying given that I pay for Prime...


It is happening to much Holly. I got mine today…three days late.


----------



## WheatenLover

I bought bully sticks, dog treats, and dog food at Chewy. Aidan opens all boxes that come in the mail. He recognizes the Chewy boxes, of course, because he can smell the contents. So he was a very happy dog today. Which makes me happy, too.


----------



## MickaC

This is a bit premature.......oh well.
I've made up my mind about a purchase for next spring.
I'm going to buy a  " Three Wheel Bicycle " !!!!!!!!!!!
Has a nice fairly large basket on the back.
I've noticed several people here in town using them.
Why not a two wheel bicycle.......because i'm a spaz.....lol...lol.


----------



## MickaC

mike4lorie said:


> Bought a Samsung 82" 4K UHD Television... Never seen a picture as clear as this TV...


ENJOY !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


> After reading about a few of the folks here buying 'reacher /grabber'' tools.. I thought I would do the same and get myself one to help with getting things down from tops of cupboards etc.. should have arrived today by 3pm ... it's now 7pm, and no sign of it..this is happening to me all too often with Amazon recently. Particularly annoying given that I pay for Prime...



@hollydolly   ...it's happening  over here too,    with Prime.   
Not sure why the extra days for deliveries now,  but I've had a few late pkgs.


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> Three Wheel Bicycle " !!!!!!!!!!!


I’ve never seen those around here.  I’ll be watching.


----------



## RadishRose

So far, Amazon deliveries have been on schedule for me.

Today I ordered from Walmart. Free shipping over $35. I bought a case of dog food, a box of 100 puppy pee pads for winter and a box of kitchen trash bags.

Doggy is getting older now and the ice and snow outside are too much for her, _and_ me, if you wanna know the truth.  I have a place upstairs where she can go on the pee pad. I always have it there for an emergency and she uses it maybe once every couple months, but she knows it's there.

She's a small dog so it's manageable.


----------



## RadishRose

Bonnie said:


> @hollydolly   ...it's happening  over here too,    with Prime.
> Not sure why the extra days for deliveries now,  but I've had a few late pkgs.


Shipments of goods have slowed down globally. I think that's why.


----------



## J-Kat

Rose, I buy my dog's pee pads from Sam's Club.  They are actually large sized (23"x36") underpads for adults but they work fine for my small dog and I get them delivered free since I have a membership there.  I believe they are less than $30 for 115.  Probably more than you need but I thought I would share.


----------



## RadishRose

J-Kat said:


> Rose, I buy my dog's pee pads from Sam's Club.  They are actually large sized (23"x36") underpads for adults but they work fine for my small dog and I get them delivered free since I have a membership there.  I believe they are less than $30 for 115.  Probably more than you need but I thought I would share.


Thanks J-Kat, that's a good buy for those very large pads. Just one pad would do it, whereas I use two of the smaller ones to give her more area.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> I’ve never seen those around here.  I’ll be watching.


They're the best IMO.


----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> This is a bit premature.......oh well.
> I've made up my mind about a purchase for next spring.
> I'm going to buy a  " Three Wheel Bicycle " !!!!!!!!!!!
> Has a nice fairly large basket on the back.
> I've noticed several people here in town using them.
> Why not a two wheel bicycle.......because i'm a spaz.....lol...lol.


I have considered one of these many times.  My balance isn't what it once was, plus ADD makes it difficult to stay focused on what's ahead, meaning I'm even more likely to misjudge and topple.  

Would love to get one for when we go RVing but the collapsible ones don't have great reviews.  

What brand and model are you considering? Please keep us (or me via PM) posted on how this goes for you!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I have considered one of these many times.  My balance isn't what it once was, plus ADD makes it difficult to stay focused on what's ahead, meaning I'm even more likely to misjudge and topple.
> 
> Would love to get one for when we go RVing but the collapsible ones don't have great reviews.
> 
> What brand and model are you considering? Please keep us (or me via PM) posted on how this goes for you!


me too I've wanted one of those for years...  a woman in my area  has one only because she never learned to ride 2 wheels, but my reasoning is the same as yours @StarSong , I think my balance on a regular bike might be a little dodgy after so many years not riding.. . Last bike I had , DD was small and she rode in the toddler seat on the back.. she was about 4 or 5..

Still, I probably won't get one ..too many hills around here.. I'd need an electric one instead


----------



## PamfromTx

Oh, I bought a new peasant type of blouse; they didn't have my size and I think this is too big.  May wear a belt with it; I like it so much.  Also bought a black candleholder.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought myself a £3 jet wash..and a £1 worth of air for my tyres...at the garage forecourt...

Got myself a haircut as well....not in the garage forecourt


----------



## MickaC

@StarSong @hollydolly 
StarSong, you've addressed one of my concerns about the collapsible model, it's a fair bit more.....i think i'll cross that one off my list.
I've just looked them up at Walmart, so far. 
I've got the winter to search and decide.
Holly, i think too, it would be an impossible work out on your hills.
When i was younger, i did the bicycle thing, not well mind you......i would never tempt it now. 

I have to think where i would keep it......i don't want to leave it outside.....could leave it outside in the front and put a cover on it......but, would have to chain it to something so it doesn't get stolen.......just have a one vehicle garage.....not enough room in there......going through the gate from the front to the back, i think it's too wide.
Have a shed made for it...............not likely.
Hope i can come up with something.......i'm really looking forward to getting one.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday was a day that started off well with no purchases in mind - but the universe had other plans.

Got up and enjoyed a lovely swim.  Took a shower afterwards, then a while later went into our attached garage to fetch something.    As I was returning to the house my feet slid out from under me on warm water (sprayed out of the top of the water heater while I was showering, it seems).  Thank heavens I got my hand on the doorknob  and held myself upright until my feet could gain purchase on the slick, wet, concrete floor.  Had I been unable to do so, when my husband found me it almost certainly would have involved a 911 call.

The hot water heater was leaking!  Ugh... 16 years old, so it was well past its life expectancy.   New water heater and local code upgrades: nearly $3200.  

If that wasn't more fun that I could stand, when the water heater people were arriving I had just returned from a library errand and had parked in my usual spot in the driveway. It occurred to me that the repairman might want the driveway so I tapped on his window and asked. He said that would be great. The layout is there was a space directly in front of my house, then there's the driveway, then there's the spot on the far side of the driveway, which is where he was waiting in his truck.

I'd backed into the driveway, so I pulled out and was adjacent to his truck, with the intention of backing into the space in front of my house. Not sure what he thought I was up to, but before I could put my car in reverse, he started backing up. I hit my horn and half a second later felt the crunch of his bumper on mine.

The repair company wanted to play Let's Make a Deal and maybe reduce their bill, but since we didn't know how much it would cost, I zipped over to a local shop for an estimate. $900. 

We swapped info and the owner is supposed to call today and send us a check.

I didn't want to budge from the sofa after that.

p.s.  After sliding on the concrete floor I was especially gratified that I do 20 slow, standing pushups every morning against my kitchen counter while coffee is brewing, and another 10 reps where I stand in front of the counter and hoist myself up onto it by putting my hands behind me.  Upper body and arm strength is so important as we age.


----------



## Sassycakes

We recently bought a new car.


----------



## hollydolly

Sassycakes said:


> We recently bought a new car.


oh lovely , what did you get ?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I ordered a bottle of Tom's of Maine mouthwash from Ebay and a box of Crush grape water enhancer from Amazon. I stopped using Crest mouthwash because it still has parabens in it. I had never used Tom's mouthwash but knew I don't like the taste of their toothpaste. I decided to try it anyway because mouthwashes either contain alcohol (not supposed to use those) and/or parabens. The Tom's mouthwash isn't that bad so next I'll order the pack of 6 from Amazon. One at Ebay was $9 but six on Amazon are $23. Even though it's much cheaper an ounce, I didn't want to order 6 at first until I knew if I'd like the product.


----------



## Ken N Tx

New gas can...


----------



## Lee

I bought a stepladder early this morning. Tired of borrowing my neighbors. 

Great sale price and I got the last one. But now I gotta paint. No excuses now.


----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


> oh lovely , what did you get ?


We got a Kia Sportage . We previously had an SVU but because of my bad leg, it was too high for me to climb in. I really like the car we have now. It looks like this.


----------



## timoc

I don't suppose there are any available for sale, but I'm looking for 19 tarantula spiders and a python snake if there are any going cheap.


----------



## Jules

timoc said:


> I don't suppose there are any available for sale, but I'm looking for 19 tarantula spiders and a python snake if there are any going cheap.


I just glanced at a BC news headline that said that‘s what the landlord found when the tenant left.  He’d probably sell them to you for a pittance. 

Correcting myself.   It was a headline Robert59 posted.


----------



## hollydolly

Sassycakes said:


> We got a Kia Sportage . We previously had an SVU but because of my bad leg, it was too high for me to climb in. I really like the car we have now. It looks like this.
> View attachment 183538


yes they seem to be popular around here too... hope it lasts you a long time


----------



## GAlady

A small silver cross necklace.  I had always worn one growing up.  But gave it up as I got older.  I gave my original cross to my youngest daughter when she was 16.  With the world the way it is now and the pandemic, I think it will give me comfort.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I bought a custom fitted Bare tri-lam Pro-dry dry suit that will likely be completed by the end of October. I’ve had to replace nearly all of my original scuba gear because of size or failing to work properly. Owning your own scuba gear is expensive, it beats scrounging around for last minute rentals.

I’ve invested a great deal into scuba diving under the assumption I will pass certification but I believe I can and that’s all I need to succeed.


----------



## WheatenLover

Today, I bought a coffee mug with a bonobo pictured on it for one of my sons who likes bonobos, and utility knife blade refills, from Amazon.
Bonobo info: https://www.worldwildlife.org/species/bonobo


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lara

MickaC said:


> ....I have to think where i would keep it......i don't want to leave it outside.....could leave it outside in the front and put a cover on it......but, would have to chain it to something so it doesn't get stolen.......



A chain on a bike doesn't protect it from being stolen in Denver. Hopefully, it's different where you are.

I was walking along the sidewalk in Denver with my daughter and asked her why anyone would chain just a bike tire to the city bike rack. She said, crooks know how to easily and quickly remove just the bike and leave the one chained tire, then take the bike and buy a new tire. Maybe you can wrap the chain around the tire as well as the bar on the bike itself.


----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


>


We'll have to watch this girl.


----------



## timoc

Jules said:


> I just glanced at a BC news headline that said that‘s what the landlord found when the tenant left. He’d probably sell them to you for a pittance.
> 
> Correcting myself.   It was a headline Robert59 posted.


Now isn't that a coincidence?


----------



## Lee

WheatenLover said:


> Today, I bought a coffee mug with a bonobo pictured on it for one of my sons who likes bonobos, and utility knife blade refills, from Amazon.
> Bonobo info: https://www.worldwildlife.org/species/bonobo


Wheaten, if you have not read it yet give this book a try.....Ape House by Sara Gruen. About Isabel Duncan who worked with six bonobos and the animals became a side show much to her sorrow. A great read based on actual fact.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought a matching waste bin for my office room. I've been unable to find a perfect matching one since I had my room completely renovated and re-modelled a few months  ago , so I'm pleased with this one..

I also bought a White Marble  vase with  some pretty imitation flowers , to sit  in the  my old Hearth... this photo doesn't do it justice tbh...


----------



## Jules

Two pies and some bread.  My husband has become accustomed to the cost of 3 loaves of bread being over $40.


----------



## katlupe

I bought a wood lymphatic drainage tool and a dry body brush from Amazon.


----------



## WheatenLover

Lee said:


> Wheaten, if you have not read it yet give this book a try.....Ape House by Sara Gruen. About Isabel Duncan who worked with six bonobos and the animals became a side show much to her sorrow. A great read based on actual fact.


Thank you very much for the recommendation, Lee. I will read it.


----------



## Marie5656

*Today I took delivery of a Bissell Power Wash steam cleaner.  I like it has the detachable wand that I can use to clean the floor around the toilet, and at the base of counter tops.  It does rugs too.  If I get the proper motivation, going to try it out tomorrow*


----------



## horseless carriage

This photo of Actor, Harold Lloyd, sporting a pair of saddle shoes for what looks to be a fun day of boating, c. 1920, inspired me. It took some searching to find similar saddle shoes and I had to take poetic licence on the colour, given that the photo is black & white, but......


----------



## Tish

A new fan as summer is on its way.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought  fresh fish...Tuna, Lobster, Prawns... Scallops...  and a Giant  Mushroom/Ham/ & buffalo Mozzarella cheese pizza because the latter was on sale at 1/2 price... so I got a 15 inch Pizza for £2.50


----------



## WheatenLover

One screaming flying monkey, a yodeling pickle, and a chicken noise maker. These are gifts for two of my sons and for the one son's boyfriend. They all need to lighten up. These kids are way to serious. Sometimes I wonder how I, great lover of practical jokes and general merriment, happened to have such serious kids. They've all had their DNA done, and I really am their mother!


----------



## Feelslikefar

Got this for the wife and I can say it was a hit

.


----------



## mike4lorie

six black doorknobs, with a wave in the handle


----------



## Jules

Well I didn’t buy Kirkland Toilet Paper at Costco yesterday.  Totally sold out.  So were their Chicken Pot Pies.  

Picked up a few basics.  Also got some KN95 masks for use when in places for an extended length of time.  The lines were worse than Christmas.


----------



## RadishRose

WheatenLover said:


> a yodeling pickle


I would love to have this!


----------



## Jules

Feelslikefar said:


> Got this for the wife and I can say it was a hit
> 
> .View attachment 184678


I may need to buy this too.  If one more clerk repeatedly calls me ‘sweetie’ or ‘dear’ or ‘dearie’ my latent temper may appear.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a pair of Yoga Pants, some batteries the type for clocks and remote controls .. ..... and paid to have 3 links taken from my watch band ..as well as a few groceries , even tho' the supermarket shelves were all but empty .


----------



## Marie5656

WheatenLover said:


> One screaming flying monkey, a yodeling pickle, and a chicken noise maker. These are gifts for two of my sons and for the one son's boyfriend. They all need to lighten up. These kids are way to serious. Sometimes I wonder how I, great lover of practical jokes and general merriment, happened to have such serious kids. They've all had their DNA done, and I really am their mother!


*LOL....just took delivery of a Screaming Goat as part of my Grandson's graduation gift..he graduates in December.   I wanted something non traditional.  He is getting other things too.

*


----------



## Jules

The other day in a small town hardware store that‘s loaded with lots of unique items, I bought a package of wood-fired garlic scape salt.  I didn’t really need them.  After exploring for half an hour I just felt the need to buy something.  

At Costco, I bought a jar of chilli powder.  The last two times there I bought taco seasoning instead.  I didn’t need it either time.  They’ll be donated to a food charity.


----------



## Mitch86

I buy everything I need from Amazon.  I really do NOT care how they treat their workers. I only care about the fact they make next day delivery on most products, I can return anything if I don't like it and can always get to speak to someone from Amazon if I have a problem.


----------



## Marie5656

Mitch86 said:


> I buy everything I need from Amazon.  I really do NOT care how they treat their workers. I only care about the fact they make next day delivery on most products, I can return anything if I don't like it and can always get to speak to someone from Amazon if I have a problem.


I agree. Especially now that I am a but less mobile.  I like that they either bring it right up to my apartment door.....or leave it on the secure package table in the mail room of my building.


----------



## WheatenLover

RadishRose said:


> I would love to have this!


Amazon sells the yodeling pickle.


----------



## fatboy

small pan to cook pasta.i just have large pots .


----------



## hollydolly

Ordered a new Digital Tyre Inflator.... and a Hardback  book. Although of late I've been buying digital books, I really prefer a good Hardback Tome, so I've chosen that with this new book... I find it more comforting to read a hardback book in bed resting it up on a pillow than constantly having to change pages on my kindle every few seconds..


----------



## Knight

Carrying anything heavy from our driveway to our back yard isn't fun with one useable arm. Light bulb moment, buy a cart. 
Haul up to 1000 lb. with this flatbed nursery wagon
https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-mesh-deck-steel-wagon-60359.html?_br_psugg_q=wagon


----------



## MickaC

Knight said:


> Carrying anything heavy from our driveway to our back yard isn't fun with one useable arm. Light bulb moment, buy a cart.
> Haul up to 1000 lb. with this flatbed nursery wagon
> https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-mesh-deck-steel-wagon-60359.html?_br_psugg_q=wagon


Great minds think alike, Knight.
That wagon is on my list to buy next spring, have been thinking about one for a couple of years.
It'll be a super thing for hauling things around......watering cans for one thing.


----------



## Marie5656

*A saucepan..3 quart. I seriously burned the bottom of my old one.   And..do groceries count???*


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> *A saucepan..3 quart. I seriously burned the bottom of my old one.   And..do groceries count???*


yes... grcoeries count....

I bought some on my way home today, just a handful of things Bread, ham, some lamb chops , some chocolate,  and a box of 6 litres of  milk.... still cost me £30....


----------



## Jules

Every time I go to the Dollar Store to search for the little spray bottles I didn’t buy a month ago, I end up with other things.  Another pair of readers, two boxes of pudding - lemon and pistachio.  I’d given up on finding lemon so may have thrown out the recipe I was going to use it in.


----------



## RadishRose

Just groceries.


----------



## JustBonee

Got some new   Easy Spirit  walking shoes (Mules)  for the Fall  in a natural beige color.   
My white Skechers, also Mule style,  will  rest until next Spring.


----------



## Pink Biz

A scale.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a new cordless stick Vacuum cleaner . Not a big name like Dyson or Shark,  so nowhere nearly as expensive, but still got great reviews. 







 not opened the box yet....

I need  it for the stairs and upstairs because my fabulous pick up anything corded Miele is just getting to be too heavy to try and use particularly on the stairs.


----------



## Lee

Holly, I am in the market for a stick vac for the area rugs, let us know if it does the job well. Can't see the make, please tell.


----------



## Knight

1200 lbs. of concrete mix. for my latest project. 20--60 lb. sacks of high strength mix should do it if my calculations are right. Not going to mix all of it at one time.


----------



## RadishRose

I love my stick vac. It's not cordless though and I'm not even sure what brand it is because my grandson bought it for me. It's great for the stairs and my tiled entryway and small kitchen; better than sweeping dust around.

I've ordered a small fall wreath for my kitchen window
and a favorite large candle to replace the one that's running out of wax. Well actually, it may be soy not wax.


----------



## jujube

Well, the last thing I bought was a box of little containers of "fa*t putty", which I bought for a quarter at a garage sale this morning.  It was a huge hit with the little girls, who have a great appreciation for potty humor.  You poke your finger into the goo and it produces ....um.....body sounds.  They were thoroughly delighted.


----------



## Lee

Just got back from the Dollarama. Disappointment reigns.....they are moving to a new location and a lot of stuff was in boxes. 
geez, they should have given us some warning.

But I did buy some candy to soothe my pain. Nice of them to leave that unpacked.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Holly, I am in the market for a stick vac for the area rugs, let us know if it does the job well. Can't see the make, please tell.


I will let you know Lee, once I get it assembled and tested. It's literally a Generic brand...look here..  

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B099MJRX9Z/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Holly, I am in the market for a stick vac for the area rugs, let us know if it does the job well. Can't see the make, please tell.


Lee,  I've tried the vac out this morning, just for 5 minutes, it's on charge now.... have a look here where I wrote about it. ...  
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-are-you-doing-today.52185/page-232#post-1867556


----------



## Kaila

Lee said:


> But I did buy some candy to soothe my pain. Nice of them to leave that unpacked.


That sounds medicinal.  Did you require a script for it?


----------



## HoneyNut

I bought a 10 inch battery powered chainsaw.  I haven't had the gumption to try to use it yet, it has so many scary warnings, plus it turns out that the little oil tank will leak out within 40 minutes and probably splatter on me.  So I feel now like I need to prepare a plan of where I want to trim.  It also says to practice using sawhorses first.  I know where one sawhorse is, not sure where a second one is, but I did find and secure a small downed tree branch to practice on.  Also the booklet warns that saplings are particularly dangerous - and that is exactly what I want to use the chainsaw for.  I hope I screw up my courage enough to go out and try it today.


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> I bought a 10 inch battery powered chainsaw.  I haven't had the gumption to try to use it yet, it has so many scary warnings, plus it turns out that the little oil tank will leak out within 40 minutes and probably splatter on me.  So I feel now like I need to prepare a plan of where I want to trim.  It also says to practice using sawhorses first.  I know where one sawhorse is, not sure where a second one is, but I did find and secure a small downed tree branch to practice on.  Also the booklet warns that saplings are particularly dangerous - and that is exactly what I want to use the chainsaw for.  I hope I screw up my courage enough to go out and try it today.


Be verrrry careful..... these things are particularly dangerous when cutting  twigs and saplings.. don't take your eye off the ball for even a second, and remember to wear protective eye covering...


----------



## hollydolly

Well my new stick vac took 3 hours to charge, I hope that's not going to be the case every time...


----------



## Butterfly

RadishRose said:


> Just groceries.


Me, too.


----------



## Jules

Butterfly said:


> Me, too.


It’s pretty boring, isn’t it?


----------



## mrstime

Well I guess you would say we bought a young fellows work. We hired a company to do our windows that sorely needed the cleaning. The young man did an excellent job and we love our clean windows.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Well my new stick vac took 3 hours to charge, I hope that's not going to be the case every time...


As long as you can complete your vacuuming on a single charge it won't matter if a full recharge takes a few hours, right?  Hoping that's how it goes.


----------



## Jules

A case for my iPhone.  It arrived from Amazon today.  The most exciting part was watching Track Delivery.


----------



## mike4lorie

Bought some plumbing stuff to reroute the drain for the washer, which is done now...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Senior TVRemote for MIL...Amazon came next day..


----------



## Pappy

Bought my wife a kindle and a nice case to carry it in. I bought an under the counter bottle top opener.


----------



## katlupe

I have been shopping! An air fryer lid for my Instant Pot. Oat hay, Swiss Miss hot cocoa (box of 30), Pure vanilla extract, Chocolate Keto granola, almond mix concentrate, kitchen towel and dish cloths set and the mop StarSong recommended.


----------



## Shero

Bought a new microwave today. Gave the other one to a local youth group, they were appreciative.


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> almond mix concentrate


Do you add this to water to make almond milk?


----------



## RadishRose

Jules said:


> A case for my iPhone.  It arrived from Amazon today.  The most exciting part was watching Track Delivery.


You find that exciting too?


----------



## katlupe

StarSong said:


> Do you add this to water to make almond milk?


Yes.


----------



## Jules

Decided to kill a hour DT so went to my favourite thrift store.  Four of the five things were on for half price and they looked like new.  Two were boutique type buys.  Now I need someplace to wear them.  I kept looking at a really striking dress that was on display but decided not to try it on because I’d have to shorten the intricate hem. Checking the label, it was incorrectly priced at $6.  My DD might have liked it but it didn’t feel right getting an accidental steal at a charity store.  The helper fixed the price.  I was thrilled with everything else I got and went home and washed them.


----------



## StarSong

Went out to lunch with my husband yesterday.  We had a terrific meal at a small Mexican place that he'd found about through Yelp.  Delicious, very fresh food that was quite reasonably priced at $32 for lunch, including a beer each.  Our little dog was welcome on the patio, and the service was terrific.  

I paid for the lunch with a CC and handed our waitress a $20 cash tip after signing the tab.  Hubby raised his eyebrows at me as she walked away and said, "Was that a twenty?!"  I nodded yes.  He smiled broadly and said, "Nicely done."  

Even after more than 40 years together we're still in sync.


----------



## katlupe

Bought Go Raw mixed seeds and Planter's Pistachio's Lovers' Mix on Amazon.


----------



## mike4lorie

Bought some new decor light switches, plug outlets, and a google nest fire and carbon detector...


----------



## Pappy

Monday, I thought I had Covid..had all the symptoms. Yesterday, I felt a little better, low grade fever. Lots of Tylenol and my VA issued cough syrup. COPD and chest colds do not do well together. Today, feel a lot better. Not 100% but on the mend. Later will take wife to our clinic for a urine test to see if her bladder infection has clear up.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought some gold coloured fake flowers,  ( just 3 to make a statement in a clear Vase on a shelf ).. in a bedroom that has an orange  coloured comforter..  ...however much to my chagrin, when I put the flowers into the room, I realised that the coverlet isn't orange  at all ( who knew, I've had that cover for more than 10 years ) .. more of a  cross between a blood orange...and a dull pinky hue...  and the flowers are far more yellow than they looked in the store, so the flowers completely clash... Next time I have to take a swatch with me...


I know the cover looks pinky/red in this pic, but it's just the light, it's definitely orange.. a deep umber 







  here's a corner of the bed, still not picking up the exact colour ...but as you can see , it's far more orange..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Omigosh! The excitement! The anticipation! For some reason there don't seem to be any local stores that carry Chore Boy Golden Fleece Scrubbing Cloths. I've been looking for a couple of years and even checked the dollar stores with no luck. DD suggested Amazon and checked...yup! They have them. She has Prime so no charge for shipping. 

Just in case anybody else wants to try them, a word of caution: don't use them on any surface that can be destroyed by being scratched and certainly not for SS appliances! They are gr8 for scouring pots and pans...not the ones coated with Teflon or whatever it's called these days.

I also keep one in the bathroom for scouring that nasty ring that sometimes forms in the toilet and for scouring under the rim because I wore down my pumice stone to a nub.


----------



## WheatenLover

Jules said:


> Decided to kill a hour DT so went to my favourite thrift store.  Four of the five things were on for half price and they looked like new.  Two were boutique type buys.  Now I need someplace to wear them.  I kept looking at a really striking dress that was on display but decided not to try it on because I’d have to shorten the intricate hem. Checking the label, it was incorrectly priced at $6.  My DD might have liked it but it didn’t feel right getting an accidental steal at a charity store.  The helper fixed the price.  I was thrilled with everything else I got and went home and washed them.


Before Covid, I bought lots of clothes at Goodwill. I always find high quality clothing that is like new in appearance. My son came home after discovering that Goodwill store, and he was thrilled with the Italian wool sweaters he had bought there for next to nothing. All very stylish and like new.

One time I bought this great Woolrich wool-lined spring/fall jacket for $7 -- like new. I got on the elevator in a hospital in Atlanta, and a man who got on with me told me that he had the same jacket, and that he had been wearing it for 35 years, and it looked as good as mine did.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I discovered Goodwill bargains completely by happenstance. In this day and age of instant wardrobe fashion that disappears as quickly as it arrives, my dear g'daughter (aka DGD) likes to shop there for clothes that fit her nearly non-existent budget. One day I happened to be along when she asked to go there. The rest is history...


----------



## WheatenLover

I bought some window clings to use to stop birds from bashing themselves into my windows. Fall leaves. I figured they should be decorative in the spirit of the season.


----------



## PamfromTx

Fall colored silk flowers.   A big bow for the wreath that is on the front door.


----------



## StarSong

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Omigosh! The excitement! The anticipation! For some reason there don't seem to be any local stores that carry Chore Boy Golden Fleece Scrubbing Cloths. I've been looking for a couple of years and even checked the dollar stores with no luck. DD suggested Amazon and checked...yup! They have them. She has Prime so no charge for shipping.
> 
> Just in case anybody else wants to try them, a word of caution: don't use them on any surface that can be destroyed by being scratched and certainly not for SS appliances! They are gr8 for scouring pots and pans...not the ones coated with Teflon or whatever it's called these days.
> 
> I also keep one in the bathroom for scouring that nasty ring that sometimes forms in the toilet and for scouring under the rim because I wore down my pumice stone to a nub.


Good to know - I'm unfamiliar with these, but will put some in my Amazon cart and give them a try.  My toilets get hard water rings and vertical stains where the water courses down when the bowl refills.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I bought some gold coloured fake flowers,  ( just 3 to make a statement in a clear Vase on a shelf ).. in a bedroom that has an orange  coloured comforter..  ...however much to my chagrin, when I put the flowers into the room, I realised that the coverlet isn't orange  at all ( who knew, I've had that cover for more than 10 years ) .. more of a  cross between a blood orange...and a dull pinky hue...  and the flowers are far more yellow than they looked in the store, so the flowers completely clash... Next time I have to take a swatch with me...
> 
> 
> I know the cover looks pinky/red in this pic, but it's just the light, it's definitely orange.. a deep umber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a corner of the bed, still not picking up the exact colour ...but as you can see , it's far more orange..


As per my monitor I would call it coral. I think black and a little white goes very well with coral.


----------



## RadishRose

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Omigosh! The excitement! The anticipation! For some reason there don't seem to be any local stores that carry Chore Boy Golden Fleece Scrubbing Cloths. I've been looking for a couple of years and even checked the dollar stores with no luck. DD suggested Amazon and checked...yup! They have them. She has Prime so no charge for shipping.
> 
> Just in case anybody else wants to try them, a word of caution: don't use them on any surface that can be destroyed by being scratched and certainly not for SS appliances! They are gr8 for scouring pots and pans...not the ones coated with Teflon or whatever it's called these days.
> 
> I also keep one in the bathroom for scouring that nasty ring that sometimes forms in the toilet and for scouring under the rim because I wore down my pumice stone to a nub.


Gosh they still make these? My mother had them when I was very little!
I don't think I've seen any since then.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> As per my monitor I would call it coral. I think black and a little white goes very well with coral.


Coral..that's the word I've been searching for. Yes!! The thing is, I had it in one bedroom  and it looked very orange, then I put it in the other room which has different daylight..lighting... and it definitely looks Coral, now that you say it .. and when I was shopping I was thinking of it being Orange ..

Fortunately it's in a room now where the furniture is all black and the flowers were to go on the black shelf ..but I'll have to see if I can find something a little more coral.. and put them in my White jug Vase.. and not the clear one...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

RadishRose said:


> Gosh they still make these? My mother had them when I was very little!
> I don't think I've seen any since then.


Yup. Those are Golden Fleece, and they're worth every penny that Amazon wants for them.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yup. Those are Golden Fleece, and they're worth every penny that Amazon wants for them.


I thought I might give those a try after your glowing review. We have really hard water here and of course the loo has to have Kill rock on it regularly as well as the pumice stone on it occasionally .. so I looked them up on Amazon uk.....I'm sure you're not paying these prices for them... £23.27 for 2 cloths... ( $31.60 US dollars)... think I'll have to pass.... 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=Chore+Boy+Golden+Fleece+Scrubbing+Cloths&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

hollydolly said:


> I thought I might give those a try after your glowing review. We have really hard water here and of course the loo has to have Kill rock on it regularly as well as the pumice stone on it occasionally .. so I looked them up on Amazon uk.....I'm sure you're not paying these prices for them... £23.27 for 2 cloths... ( $31.60 US dollars)... think I'll have to pass....
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=Chore+Boy+Golden+Fleece+Scrubbing+Cloths&ref=nb_sb_noss


Holy buckets! They're $5.37 here. Free shipping with Prime. When they could still be had in stores, they cost about $1.50 for a box of two.


----------



## hollydolly

This week I've spent out a little more than I have in a little while.

I bought a whole array of new Framed paintings and art  for my living-room and hallway... .got to spend some time thinking how I will arrange them . One of them which I'd earmarked for the livingroom is just going to be the wrong colours , so I'm going to have to hang it elsewhere, perhaps in the hall.. but it'll take some thinking about...

Some new plant pots for indoors and some gold  autumn colour imitation flowers and grasses .

 I also bought myself  the new fragrance released this year  by  Ghost perfume..called Orb of Night... it's a light floral fragrance for those who are interested..


----------



## Owlivia

I don't know how to do the username  thing where you are highlighting it, sorry not saying it correctly.  I messed up the insert quote on the meatloaf thread, too.  

Anyway, HOLLYDOLLY,  and anyone else, maybe you know you could if you wanted to, paint the color you want your flowers to be if they are not just right. Watercolor, food coloring, acrylic paint watered down slightly. these types would work to change the original flower colors.   Even paint pens, sharpies, gel pens.  

What have I bought recently?  Too much.  Autumn and winter clothes to get me out of the frumpy funk and let go of clothes I've kept because I like the colors and the softness.  

I also bought some mini lights to string across the porch when I put the Christmas lights back up.  I had them on the pillars, but they are too difficult to reach, so I am going to string them horizontally instead.

There is a gallon of paint for me to put on the kitchen walls.  I bought it on Wednesday.  As soon as some of the pain subsides I will tackle this and hope to finish it over 2-3 days tops.

I tried to buy mulch, but the employee pointed out all the mold in the bags and wouldn't sell it to me.  That was very nice of him.  I'll check Home Depot or some other store this coming week for mulch.


----------



## hollydolly

@Owlivia ,thanks for that tip re colouring the flowers.  here's a tip back in return.. how to hi-light someone's name so they get notification at the top of the page that someone has referred to them in a post... . Just type the @ sign directly in front of the member's name.. no spaces.

Not @ Owlivia.. but @Owlivia  with no space between the @ and the first letter of the name


----------



## StarSong

"Retail therapy" has never done anything for me.  Other than food, I'm not a shopper by nature. 

Rather perverse considering for at least 35 years of my career a big part of my work included researching, pricing, contracting and purchasing many hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of materials per year. (I still do, but since ratcheting down to semi-retirement those numbers have dropped to the $100K per year neighborhood.)

Except for replenishing necessities, I've bought very little lately for personal or household use. I'm getting ready for Christmas and a baby shower so I've ordered a couple of books for my grands, looking at some gifts for my kids, and some supplies for a hosting the shower.


----------



## mike4lorie

4 way light switches


----------



## WheatenLover

I bought a couple of new handle covers for my cast iron skillet. Somehow, my daughter burned the one I had. I didn't ask how that happened.


----------



## dobielvr

I bought 4 green houseplants at Winco the other day.  They were only $4.98 ea.  I'm wanting to fill my house up w/more greenery so I've been asking my gfriends for cuttings from some of their plants.

Now, I'm looking for plant stands........Or something that resembles one.  Trying to be creative too lol.


----------



## JustBonee

Just bought online,   my winter supply of aluminum baking  pans for making  goodies for the holidays.  
To my surprise,  they were cheaper  than the Dollar Store prices,  and better quality.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Just this morning I frittered away $6 on dog treats. Frittered, I tell you. Frittered.

Oh...and another $6 on mega millions tickets for Tuesday and Friday nights.


----------



## PamfromTx

Two Tony Bennett CDs and a navy blue peacoat.  I need a coat if we go back home in November to visit and celebrate Lucy Jo's 4th birthday.  I refuse to freeze my bum.

I sent 3 coats to my sister Lucy last year; they were too heavy for this weather.  She loved the leather coat and a cream color wool jacket.


----------



## Ruthanne

Been trying to get my dog's kind of food online and got the wrong one--for puppies--I'll have to check if it has the same exact ingredients.  That's because her stomach gets upset if the food isn't the same.  So I ordered more of her usual kind today for adults.  I should have plenty of food for her in a few days.  They sure have made doggie food pretty expensive now.


----------



## Sylkkiss

Bought a new bathroom sink faucet for the plumber to install.  ($$$) Sigh....


----------



## Don M.

My old backpack leaf blower was having problems.  I finally took it to the dealer, and they estimated over $150 to fix it....almost half the price of a new one.  So, today, I bought a new Stihl BR350, and it's a real workhorse.  With all our trees and the leaves starting to fall, I needed something good to keep from having a foot of leaves covering the entire house/yard.

The best part of the deal is that the new blower was "Free"....I spent part of what I won at the casino a few days ago.


----------



## Gary O'

What have you bought recently?​
Just bought another freezer

Gotta have room for the salmon my son will be bringing us
....and next years garden goodies


----------



## Ruthanne

Halo peanut and pumpkin doggie treats--they were on sale so I got a lot of them.  They don't expire till late next year so that's a good thing.

Bought myself 10 pairs of nice socks for my birthday.  They are so soft and comfortable.  Glad I got them.


----------



## timoc

Ruthanne said:


> Halo peanut and pumpkin doggie treats--they were on sale so I got a lot of them.  They don't expire till late next year so that's a good thing.
> 
> Bought myself 10 pairs of nice socks for my birthday.  They are so soft and comfortable.  Glad I got them.


Ruth, tell me that you don't have 10 pairs of feet.


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Been trying to get my dog's kind of food online and got the wrong one--for puppies--I'll have to check if it has the same exact ingredients.  That's because her stomach gets upset if the food isn't the same.  So I ordered more of her usual kind today for adults.  I should have plenty of food for her in a few days.  They sure have made doggie food pretty expensive now.


I know what you mean, Ruthanne.
3 mouths to feed here......all their food and treats come from the vet.....except the bully sticks. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Ruthanne

timoc said:


> Ruth, tell me that you don't have 10 pairs of feet.


No only6.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> I know what you mean, Ruthanne.
> 3 mouths to feed here......all their food and treats come from the vet.....except the bully sticks. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


My Vet wanted to prescribe food for my dog but said there was no guarantee it would help her allergies so I just get the Purina Proplan for her.


----------



## fatboy

thermal curtain to help keep the heat in .never bought a curtain before .it actually fit just right!!


----------



## Buckeye

You know the little clip thingie that keeps your car's sun visor in place?  I jerked the sun visor a little too hard, and it broke.  So, instead of going to the dealer, I tracked it down on line.  $24 later, it is being shipped to me.


----------



## katlupe

I got sidetracked on Amazon. They know I have a rabbit. I bought this:


I couldn't resist especially with the ruby eyes. Looks like my bunny boy, almost. He has brown ears, nose, feet and tail. Maybe I will have to paint him.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a haircut today... a pack of six pairs of socks, ... , and some groceries...


----------



## PamfromTx

I haven't been out in a few days.  The last things I bought were a few small ceramic pumpkins and a wall plaque.  Oh and a cute bird (strawish) that I attached to my wreath.  Pic is somewhere.


----------



## mellowyellow

fatboy said:


> thermal curtain to help keep the heat in .never bought a curtain before .it actually fit just right!!


You need one for keeping the heat in and we need one for keeping the heat out.


----------



## Shero

hollydolly said:


> I bought a haircut today... a pack of six pairs of socks, ... , and some groceries...


looks like a nice haircut!


----------



## carouselsilver

A bar of Carnation scented soap. A blue glass water pipe.


----------



## Shero

We bought a dozen bottles of wine yesterday from the winery we visited. Opened one last evening to go with the oxtail stew and it was great!


----------



## mellowyellow

A king size, pale blue dooner cover from Amazon


----------



## Harry Le Hermit

Other than groceries, I bought a Wellue awhile back and a Bissell deep cleaner. I probably should dust off the Bissell and use it sometime.


----------



## hollydolly

Shero said:


> looks like a nice haircut!


believe it or not it was just a dry trim.. but he made a good job of it for just £14...


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> Maybe I will have to paint him.


Are you planning to paint Bunny Boy or the figurine from Amazon?


----------



## dobielvr

I did buy another green plant at the store today...but that's it!

I'm running out of places to put them.  Plus, I need some plant stands, and I'm losing a lot of the light I usually get in the summertime, now that winter is approaching.


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> I did buy another green plant at the store today...but that's it!
> 
> I'm running out of places to put them.  Plus, I need some plant stands, and I'm losing a lot of the light I usually get in the summertime, now that winter is approaching.


Are you in Northern California?


----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> Are you in Northern California?


I'm more centrally located.

Between San Francisco and Los Angeles.


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> I'm more centrally located.
> 
> Between San Francisco and Los Angeles.
> Foothills are may be 30mins-45 mins away.
> 2 1/2 hours to the coast.


I have cousins in San Jose.


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> I bought 4 green houseplants at Winco the other day.  They were only $4.98 ea.  I'm wanting to fill my house up w/more greenery so I've been asking my gfriends for cuttings from some of their plants.
> 
> Now, I'm looking for plant stands........Or something that resembles one.  Trying to be creative too lol.


I had a green thumb many years ago and had all kinds of plants.  I just can't get them to survive.  Must be the weather here.


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> I have cousins in San Jose.


What?!?


----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> What?!?


What??
I just meant that San Jose is kinda close ...about 2hrs away.
We travel that way when going to SF.

Sorry about your green thumb..ha ha


----------



## PamfromTx

It's amazing how family scatter all over the USA.  Relatives in Bellingham, WA;  San Jose, CA;  Albuquerque, NM and of course many parts of Texas.  Oh, forgot the cousin in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## SeaBreeze

A new drip coffee maker and a pocket radio delivered from Walmart, arrived today.


----------



## dseag2

Groceries and lots of red wine!  And some supplements from Amazon.

Since being forced to retire in June 2020, I've learned that I really don't need any "stuff".  The clothing I've bought consists of 2 pairs of tennis shoes and a few t-shirts.  I used to spend thousands on suits, shirts, ties and shoes for my job.  And they say you can't retire on less!


----------



## RobinWren

dobielvr said:


> I did buy another green plant at the store today...but that's it!
> 
> I'm running out of places to put them.  Plus, I need some plant stands, and I'm losing a lot of the light I usually get in the summertime, now that winter is approaching.





Ruthanne said:


> Been trying to get my dog's kind of food online and got the wrong one--for puppies--I'll have to check if it has the same exact ingredients.  That's because her stomach gets upset if the food isn't the same.  So I ordered more of her usual kind today for adults.  I should have plenty of food for her in a few days.  They sure have made doggie food pretty expensive now.


what do you pay for dog food?


----------



## Ruthanne

RobinWren said:


> what do you pay for dog food?


About 16.00 for a 5# bag.


----------



## katlupe

StarSong said:


> Are you planning to paint Bunny Boy or the figurine from Amazon?


I meant the bobblehead rabbit because he is not exactly the same color as Rabbit. I was just kidding though.


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> I meant the bobblehead rabbit because he is not exactly the same color as Rabbit.* I was just kidding though.*


I figured you were.   Was enjoying your joke.


----------



## katlupe

StarSong said:


> I figured you were.   Was enjoying your joke.


He was delivered today and I love him! So cute. I put him on the floor by Rabbit and he smelled his nose and hopped away. Guess he didn't want any competition here.


----------



## StarSong

Been buying baby shower gifts for a couple of young women who are due Dec & Jan.


----------



## Tom 86

I just bought a self-powered fan to sit on my small L.P. stove in the sunroom to help move the heat around from Amaozon.


----------



## WheatenLover

I just bought bully sticks for my dog.


----------



## Jules

A Paderno immersion blender.  Their hand mixer is the best I’ve ever owned. I have some of their pots and pans.  This is a Canadian company based in the Maritimes.  Mr Pants just took you for a tour through that area.


----------



## Devi

I bought some extra RAM for my computer to speed it up.  

It's pretty speedy, but programs like Photoshop take a while to start up. So ...


----------



## Ruthanne

Bought some make up.  Don't know if it does any good anymore but got some cover stick and blush and mascara.  I also got a new shower cap.


----------



## katlupe

I bought a new electric tea pot that is stainless steel and the heating element sits under it not in it.


----------



## StarSong

When the pandemic started I put my daily wristwatch and jewelry in a drawer and didn't even think about wearing the watch for at least six months.  Sad to say, it died during that period.  A ten year old self-winder that hadn't been worn in months... I tried shaking it for minutes at a time but no joy.  

Now that I've been emerging from my hidey-hole so much more often, I've been increasingly missing this watch and decided to replace it with something very similar.  About a week ago it was time to splurge.  

The fine print on the face was so small it literally took a magnifying glass plus reading glasses to read Eco-Drive through the lightly scratched crystal.  So I start cyber-hunting for a Citizen Eco-Drive watch.  Whoa!  $200?  Wait, what's this?  Eco-Drive watches have recharging solar batteries?  They're not self-winding?  I'd been foolishly shaking my wrist for over a decade for naught?  Can it be???  Tried putting it in full sun for ten minutes and voila!  When not wearing it, I keep it in a place that gets a little sun.  Still keeping perfect time after a week.       

So my favorite everyday watch is back in full running order and that $200 plus tax remains in my checking account. 

I love stories with happy endings, don't you?


----------



## ManjaroKDE

I'm pledging all my efforts to break free of the stranglehold Amazon has on me.  The last large thing purchased (from them) was a Chromebook ($390) for my wife.  I went through all the 2021 transactions, discovered Amazon has been the beneficiary of nearly $4,000 so far this year (10 months).  I looked over the items and could really only justify about half as necessary.

The rest were impulse buying, so I figure just giving up purchases that are not needed will save me $150-200 monthly.  I've always been an impulse buyer, but with the pandemic isolation I need to get better control.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> I love stories with happy endings, don't you?


Yes, especially the kind when you don’t have to spend money.


----------



## dobielvr

Bought a can of turquiose spray paint.  Thought I spray a couple of my clay pots I've been using to re-pot my indoor plants.
I've sprayed one so far, and it turned out good.

It's supposed to rain today...so I'll hold off doing the other one till later in the week.


----------



## hollydolly

Bought a telescopic long reach hedge trimmer...cost me £3.95 to have same day delivery between 2pm and 6pm... it didn't arrive so at 6.50pm I rang the company, and they said there had been an error and despite 2pm-6pm on my receipt someone had changed it instore  to between 7pm and 10pm.. , so for the inconvenience they refunded my £3.95 delivery charge... .and at just 7.05pm my item was delivered.. so if I'd waited till after 7pm before I called I wouldn't have got my money back ... ..( and me and the customer service guy ( Liverpudlian) had a good old chat about the different weather we have in each of our areas.. he even said he was a grandfather at 41, and still had a little boy at home under school age.. .. all very nice customer service ( Argos for all the Brits who may be wondering)...


----------



## StarSong

Brilliant plan, @hollydolly.  Buying off season is always a great strategy, and even more so now with with pandemic and global supply chain issues.  DH is about to order new slings for our 15 year old, very good quality patio furniture.  

If we delay ordering until spring we'll be on a long waiting list for the replacement slings.


----------



## katlupe

I bought my first pair of Skechers (shoes) from Amazon. And a 6-pk of compression stockings in different colors. I couldn't stand just black any longer.


----------



## Kaila

How high do those compression stockings come up on your legs, @katlupe  ?  And how do they _stay up?  _Without being too tight at the cuffs?
I found them comfortable, years ago, when I had some.  

Those sound so nice, in the pack of colors!


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> How high do those compression stockings come up on your legs, @katlupe  ?  And how do they _stay up?  _Without being too tight at the cuffs?
> I found them comfortable, years ago, when I had some.
> 
> Those sound so nice, in the pack of colors!


The picture looks like they come up to below the knee. The ones I have been wearing come to the knee and stay up on their own. Never come down at all. They are tight but (that is what my doctor wanted) I think they come in different compressions and I bought mild. Had real good reviews so hope I like them.


----------



## Kaila

Thank you, for that reply, @katlupe


----------



## Jules

Some days I think I’m out of my mind.  Why did I buy a gadget that stirs your sauces automatically?  Then a headlamp for walking in the winter.  If I’d had time, I‘d have bought more things.  Frankly, I just wanted to buy something and DH was in a rush so these struck me as a great idea at the time.  We also got a long pole for washing the two windows we can‘t reach.  They get the sun from the south and we can‘t tolerate the thought of looking at them all winter.  It’ll be handy too for when the birds decide shiny windows are nice to splat on.


----------



## HoneyNut

I had an episode of panic buying last week because my favorite popcorn snack was out of stock at the grocery store for three weeks in a row and my emergency online order for it disappeared (apparently cancelled by the seller because they were out of stock), so not only did I then panic buy a huge box from another online seller, I also, as a backup plan, ordered a silicone microwave popcorn bowl and 4 lbs of popcorn kernels and two bottles of the exact same popcorn flavoring from different sellers (due to fearing another disappearing order).  
I was only actually out of my snack for a couple days because the big box arrived quickly.
The bowl and kernels arrived today (still no sign of either of the flavoring orders) and I tried popping some kernels but I was too anxious that I would burn them so only half popped.


----------



## Jules

Got my supply of coffee while it was on sale so should be good until the end of the year.


----------



## PamfromTx

Samsung Galaxy S21 Case,S21 Waterproof Case with Built-in Screen Protector Dustproof Shockproof 360 Full Body Underwater Case​


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> Some days I think I’m out of my mind.  Why did I buy a gadget that stirs your sauces automatically?  Then a headlamp for walking in the winter.  If I’d had time, I‘d have bought more things.  Frankly, I just wanted to buy something and DH was in a rush so these struck me as a great idea at the time.  We also got a long pole for washing the two windows we can‘t reach.  They get the sun from the south and we can‘t tolerate the thought of looking at them all winter.  It’ll be handy too for when the birds decide shiny windows are nice to splat on.


Not sure if you'll use those first 2 items, 
but that third one, sounds like you'll be glad you got it.


----------



## hollydolly

Bought this super little electric cordless  gadget for trimming the places I can't get to with the mower... . I just can't ge on with strimmers.. and this does the corners, and the grass that grows on edges of the barn doors , where the mower just doesn't get to.. and even the edges of the lawn , and grass that's grown up and under the hedges.., and it's really lightweight as well..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002BZC564/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## WheatenLover

I ordered bully sticks for Aidan 8 days ago, and they still haven't arrived. It used to take 2 days. He is getting antsy. Everything my daughter buys for him to chew on disappears nearly instantly.  And these are supposed to be long-lasting. None of it is rawhide, because dogs can swallow a large piece and it swells and ... surgery. This would be likely to happen to my dog. He already had 3-4 visits to the emergency vet in the past few months. Between my daughter being a "new mother" to him and him being an idiot, these things happen. Only the corncob he ate could have easily turned out to be a real emergency.


----------



## WheatenLover

Jules said:


> Some days I think I’m out of my mind.  Why did I buy a gadget that stirs your sauces automatically?  Then a headlamp for walking in the winter.  If I’d had time, I‘d have bought more things.  Frankly, I just wanted to buy something and DH was in a rush so these struck me as a great idea at the time.  We also got a long pole for washing the two windows we can‘t reach.  They get the sun from the south and we can‘t tolerate the thought of looking at them all winter.  It’ll be handy too for when the birds decide shiny windows are nice to splat on.


I have had plenty of great ideas (at the time), that I later wondered what I was thinking. I bet there are more of us out there. I find it best to not go into stores ... who knows what I will buy next?  

One time I went to the Brimfield Antique Flea Market, and was negotiating with the seller to buy a large sleigh for a Christmas decoration for my yard. It was $600. Thank goodness my cousin came along to remind me, sternly, that I didn't actually have a yard (we lived in a condo in Boston). So we decided to buy a real skeleton that was in a coffin. We had lots of good ideas for it. When I had it, I was going to dress it up and hang it in the coat closet to scare visitors, or put it in the living room (dressed) seated in an armchair to surprise my mother in law. But when my cousin went back to buy it, someone already had. I like practical jokes.

That was when I had just married my husband. He was used to my Great Ideas, though.


----------



## WheatenLover

ManjaroKDE said:


> I'm pledging all my efforts to break free of the stranglehold Amazon has on me.  The last large thing purchased (from them) was a Chromebook ($390) for my wife.  I went through all the 2021 transactions, discovered Amazon has been the beneficiary of nearly $4,000 so far this year (10 months).  I looked over the items and could really only justify about half as necessary.
> 
> The rest were impulse buying, so I figure just giving up purchases that are not needed will save me $150-200 monthly.  I've always been an impulse buyer, but with the pandemic isolation I need to get better control.


When I shop at Amazon, I leave things in my cart and look at it a few days to a week later. Amazing how much stuff I delete. The problem is, I didn't do it early enough in my Amazon shopping "career".


----------



## WheatenLover

HoneyNut said:


> I had an episode of panic buying last week because my favorite popcorn snack was out of stock at the grocery store for three weeks in a row and my emergency online order for it disappeared (apparently cancelled by the seller because they were out of stock), so not only did I then panic buy a huge box from another online seller, I also, as a backup plan, ordered a silicone microwave popcorn bowl and 4 lbs of popcorn kernels and two bottles of the exact same popcorn flavoring from different sellers (due to fearing another disappearing order).
> I was only actually out of my snack for a couple days because the big box arrived quickly.
> The bowl and kernels arrived today (still no sign of either of the flavoring orders) and I tried popping some kernels but I was too anxious that I would burn them so only half popped.


My son has those episodes regarding popcorn, flavorings, and the like, too. I think his favorite gift ever was a Whirley popcorn popper for the stovetop.


----------



## StarSong

WheatenLover said:


> My son has those episodes regarding popcorn, flavorings, and the like, too. I think his favorite gift ever was *a Whirley popcorn popper for the stovetop*.


I have one in my house, one in my camper, and a spare to give as a gift.  I've given about six of those - everyone loves them!


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> *When I shop at Amazon, I leave things in my cart and look at it a few days to a week later.* Amazing how much stuff I delete. The problem is, I didn't do it early enough in my Amazon shopping "career".


I do that too....


----------



## Pinky

I do the Amazon cart thing as well. Of course, there are things I end up buying that I should not have


----------



## WheatenLover

Pinky said:


> I do the Amazon cart thing as well. Of course, there are things I end up buying that I should not have


I try to confine myself to Kindle books and things that are necessities. By the time the necessities arrive, I wonder why I bought them. Couldn't I have continued to use the slightly burned cast iron skillet handle cover? It didn't diminish the cover's effectiveness. And when I was bald, did I really need 6 chemo hats when I left the house at most twice a week? Of course I did; they had to match all my outfits (tops because I wore sweatpants all the time). But IRL, I didn't care whether they matched or not. I hated them. Thought they were ugly.

These purchases didn't break the bank, but I dislike wasting money.


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> I do the Amazon cart thing as well. Of course, there are things I end up buying that I should not have


Yup... let it sit there for a few days. Or weeks.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Yup... let it sit there for a few days. Or weeks.


...and..another thing I do is if the item in my wish list  or in the basket has risen in price while it's been waiting, even if it's been there for just a day , I immediately delete it... I hate being ripped off.. and I always feel I can probably get it cheaper elsewhere


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> ...and..another thing I do is if the item in my wish list  or in the basket has risen in price while it's been waiting, even if it's been there for just a day , I immediately delete it... I hate being ripped off.. and I always feel I can probably get it cheaper elsewhere


I can't recall what I was shopping for, but about 6 weeks ago, I looked at the Amazon prices, and Walmart was 2/3 cheaper. The Walmart price was what the item used to be (pre-Covid). Because of that, I always check Walmart before I buy something from Amazon except for Kindle books. (I rarely buy Kindle books because I subscribe to Kindle Unlimited.)


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> I have one in my house, one in my camper, and a spare to give as a gift.  I've given about six of those - everyone loves them!


They are fun to use, even though I don't like popcorn enough to eat it frequently.


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> ...and..another thing I do is if the item in my wish list  or in the basket has risen in price while it's been waiting, even if it's been there for just a day , I immediately delete it... I hate being ripped off.. and I always feel I can probably get it cheaper elsewhere


Look here's a classic example of being ripped off by amazon when you can get an item cheaper elsewhere...

This green curver basket... https://www.amazon.co.uk/CURVER-Inf...+basket&qid=1635625756&s=kitchen&sr=1-20&th=1  £10.29 for one basket 

Here at Dunelm.. the exact same storage basket, same size.... £9.00...*for 2.*... and they're not even on sale...

https://www.dunelm.com/basket


----------



## StarSong

WheatenLover said:


> They are fun to use, even though I don't like popcorn enough to eat it frequently.


If I'm only slightly hungry in the early evening I have popcorn for dinner.  No butter though - just sprinkled with some nutritional yeast or powdered low-sodium seasoning or both.


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> Yup... let it sit there for a few days. Or weeks.


I virtually just did that .. now have 3 sets of dessert plates sitting in Amazon - all blue/white design. They would match our dinner plates. We'll see.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Can you guess what I _didn't _buy? Hint: if you guessed coffee mugs, you guessed right


----------



## David777

Have 20 amazon orders in 2021 for 28 items.  Recently was a  *NutriChef Convection Countertop Toaster Oven PKCOV45* for $69.35.   Have limited food preparation skills and needed a better way to cook fish at home.  Nicely cooked some salmon that I'd froze in my freezer.  Though was not familiar with this type of product, in this Internet era one can easily review online product guides and on amazon, comments.  Generally with all else equal, will choose items with most comments showing a stable mature product.


----------



## win231

I bought a bridge.
Literally.
After a tooth extraction & a root canal, I'll be getting a bridge in 3 weeks.
Total:  $4,700.00


----------



## hollydolly

Just had to order a new USB surge protection strip...run out of USB sockets in my Extension lead Power tower which hold 14 plugs..   but only 4 USB sockets mainly for the phone..

Also ordered 2 really pretty oriental style silk pillowcases


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Paco Dennis

I didn't want to buy a smart phone to just take pictures. They cost too much for me and they are like operating the space shuttle. I always have to borrow Misas and she uses it a lot. Plus transferring pics from it to our computer's was a nightmare. So I decided to buy a compact digital camera, for $100. Two days after I ordered it we found the CORRECT USB cable to transfer pics from her phone with NO problem! So, the camera arrives yesterday...


Taken with the camera


  I watched a video about this type of camera on YouTube given buy a professional photographer. He highly recommends it for kids who are about 6 years old and senior citizens who are stupid about new tech. Ha!  
  It looks like I made the right choice.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Pelican Storm  





1 x Pelican Storm Cases iM2975 Dry Box w/Wheels, 31.3x20.4x15.5in, Black w/ No Foam iM2975-00000
Code: PE-DX-Case2975-IM2975-00000​


----------



## Jules

Ordered a replacement smoke alarm.  The old one was giving a few false blasts.  Wanted this model so the same base doesn’t have to be replaced.  This is a backup system to the hardwired ones.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Four book boxes. Frittered away $3.14 including tax. I need to stop being such a spendthrift


----------



## charry

Just been delivered from amazon.....rubber slip mat for the bath, a clothes drier and a Walkman for hubby ....


----------



## Feelslikefar

Guess we have a new Keurig coffee maker, found a box on the porch Wednesday afternoon.
It's a K-cup supreme plus.
Didn't know the old one wasn't working.  Asked why a new one and was told that it saturated the grounds
more evenly and has more strength settings.

OK...

Have not made a cup yet, not sure what buttons to push yet.

Reminded her not to mess with the company we get our k-cups from, as I am happy with the selection and taste.
We use Angelio's auto-plan.  She gets her favorites and I get my Hawaiian Blend and Moka Java.
Comes out to about 35 cents (US) per cup. 
I can live with that.

A subtle reminder for me to check the front porch more often.

'Tis the Season' ( if someone in the house shops mostly On-Line... )


----------



## katlupe

I ordered new slippers from eBay. I order the same ones twice a year from the same seller. I wear them out and know these fit and are comfortable.

I ordered two more packages of the furniture mover things from Amazon. These things are amazing! 

1 package of oat hay and one of orchard hay for my bunny boy from Amazon.


----------



## katlupe

David777 said:


> Have 20 amazon orders in 2021 for 28 items.  Recently was a  *NutriChef Convection Countertop Toaster Oven PKCOV45* for $69.35.   Have limited food preparation skills and needed a better way to cook fish at home.  Nicely cooked some salmon that I'd froze in my freezer.  Though was not familiar with this type of product, in this Internet era one can easily review online product guides and on amazon, comments.  Generally with all else equal, will choose items with most comments showing a stable mature product.


I use one of these almost daily but it is the NuWave brand. I love it!


----------



## win231

Mr. Ed said:


> Pelican Storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x Pelican Storm Cases iM2975 Dry Box w/Wheels, 31.3x20.4x15.5in, Black w/ No Foam iM2975-00000
> Code: PE-DX-Case2975-IM2975-00000​


Those are very durable, high quality & pricey.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I ordered new slippers from eBay. I order the same ones twice a year from the same seller. I wear them out and know these fit and are comfortable.
> 
> *I ordered two more packages of the furniture mover things from Amazon. These things are amazing!*


I kow , I wouldn't be able to move most things in my house if it wasn't for those furniture sliders. I have them for both the carpetted  and the tiled floors  

Today I stopped off at the store on my way home this evening, and picked up the weeks' groceries.. and bought  2 white box picture frames to replace the 2  in my kitchen which are starting to look yellowed, and a little tired... They were only a couple of quid each....I'llswap the picturesover tomorrow when I'm not so weary..


----------



## Jules

The only spending done today was looking online for new living room furniture.  With minimal space whatever we get has to be compact.  DH definitely needs a new powered recliner.


----------



## Jules

This one really chokes me.  When I opened the kitchen drawer, the hinge that holds the front on fell off on one side.  The house builder is no longer in business.  Went to another kitchen store and she gave us a set - except they don’t fit our drawer.  After searching the internet, it seems one hardware has a set.  If these were generic they would cost about $4.  Online the cost is US$20 and shipping was $10, plus taxes.  The hardware store sells in US dollars even though they’re based in Canada.  Total cost was about $43 when currencies were converted.


----------



## hollydolly

... a Storm LED torch.. ( we're being warned that we may face electric cuts this winter)... 






...and a box of 30 Candle bulbs with an  Edison screw.... for the table  lamps... .They cost around £2 each in the supermarket.. and buying in bulk only cost me £8,50 from Amazon...


----------



## Pappy

A bagel slicer. Who ever invented these should receive an award. Works beautiful. This morning I’m thinking a everything bagel with cream cheese. Yum…


----------



## katlupe

Supplements from Amazon. I seem to run out of everything at the same time.


----------



## PamfromTx

I love the fact that we can order 'gifts' for others and they will get delivered to them, thanks to Amazon and other companies.  No more wrapping, packaging and going to the post office to mail packages.  I've been doing 'gifts' for more than 50 years and I'm tired of all that it entails.  This way I can leisurely look thru the Amazon 'catalog' and pick what I want and BAM, it's ordered.  lol 

I ordered 3 birthday gifts for my g-niece (Lucy Jo).  Her birthday is on the 18th of November.


----------



## PamfromTx

Tony Bennett & Lady Gaga CDs ~ Cheek To Cheek & Love For Sale.


----------



## Ruthanne

Nothing much.


----------



## dseag2

I can tell you what I have NOT bought.  A TV, clothing or furniture.  The prices are up significantly for all.  So glad we don't need any "stuff" these days.  I've bought groceries and the bills for those alone are blowing my monthly budget.


----------



## fmdog44

A tooth extraction $340


----------



## Jules

fmdog44 said:


> A tooth extraction $340


Ouch.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Supplements from Amazon. I seem to run out of everything at the same time.


I rarely ever buy supplements from Amazon.I'm never sure if they're the real McCoy... so I buy from our Health Food shop online...


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I rarely ever buy supplements from Amazon.I'm never sure if they're the real McCoy... so I buy from or Health Food shop online...


I always buy there.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I always buy there.


https://the-unwinder.com/safety/how-to-spot-fake-supplements-on-amazon/


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

A bottle of Costco Kirkland brand eggnog. I don't know why the label says Eggnog Wine Cocktail because the ingredients are "*real dairy cream, whisky, spiced rum, brandy, and French vanilla*." It's a great evening beverage. Dangerously delicious!


----------



## officerripley

About 4 different heating pads to see if I can get this right hip and leg working right again. Hope I don't have to have surgery; anyway, it'll have to wait 'till after the holidays since Huzz always wants a big deal made out of the holidays.


----------



## bowmore

3 packs of 5 one foot USB to micro USB cables. With our readers and other things, the connectors seem to wear out.


----------



## Jackie23

Insulated sleeves for outdoor water hydrants and quick connects for water hoses.


----------



## Pappy

Bought this air purifier from Amazon yesterday. It got here today and I’m hoping it will help with my allergies and breathing.


----------



## Sliverfox

Might as well jump  on the ordered  from Amazon,, check book calculators for hubby.
For myself  ordered some  slippers & along sleeved  sleep shirt.

Hubby seems happy with the calculators,, time will tell.

As for the sleep shirt,,material is thin so  it will be used next Spring.
Seems I'm noticing the cold more.
Any suggestions as  where to  find a  Winter  night gown?

Looked at Walmart, didn't  like the neckline of  them.
Seems my neck shoulders get  chilled.


----------



## WheatenLover

Sliverfox said:


> Any suggestions as  where to  find a  Winter  night gown?
> 
> Looked at Walmart, didn't  like the neckline of  them.
> Seems my neck shoulders get  chilled.


Lanz of Salzburg makes warm winter nightgowns. They are pricey though -- Vermont Country Store and Amazon carry them. They run $68 to around $100. My daughter suggest you wear a cotton turtleneck under a nightgown, which will keep your neck and shoulders warm.


----------



## Shero

A home meat slicer, probably going to be one of the most important kitchen aides I have!


----------



## Ladybj

Although my birthday is in (10) days as of today.  I purchased a few birthday goodies online.  An outfit, earbuds and an outfit.  I don't do much shopping online.  However, hubby is King of online shopping.


----------



## Sliverfox

Did some impulse buying  Saturday,, having regrets.
Lot of  junk  treats,, but  biggest is the comforter set.
Bought it  as it was hunting  theme,,  don't  like the fabric,,its  slippery stuff.

If hubby hadn't agree that he liked it, I would  take it back.
Looks  nice in the guest room I wanted it for.
Can shut the door &  not worry about it.


----------



## charry

A slip mat for the bath ....but hubby still slips , when heaving him up from his bath chair , so this was  a waste of time .......


----------



## Jules

Lancome had a gift with purchase so I picked up a tube of tinted SPF I use and two tubes of my favourite colour of Lise Watier lipstick.  Both were on a discount day.  A little colour on my lips picks up my spirits.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I got an Amazon Haul... 3 items

Changed my kindle Case to a red leather effect one.. had the old case for years and it's seen many countries..  

Got a little hand held Digital  tyre pressure  gauge just to do a quick check that my tyres are good to go before I set out, and save me getting the actual tyre pump out to check.. It's only the size of my hand which is very useful to keep in my door pocket

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B082DYT1W7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

And lastly a pair of cream fitted sheets..

Also from the Health food store ..   I got  Vit D3 & K2 Vitamins


----------



## Knight

I don't buy my wife does. She wanted a laptop to access recipes on Penterest. It arrives today so my time will be spent setting it up. 

Dell - Inspiron 15.6" FHD Touch-Screen Laptop -Intel Core i5 - 8GB Memory - 256GB SSD - Black​


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> https://the-unwinder.com/safety/how-to-spot-fake-supplements-on-amazon/


I buy vitamins and supplements at Costco.  I'm confident it's a reliable resource.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I buy vitamins and supplements at Costco.  I'm confident it's a reliable resource.


I was talking about fake Vitamins being sold on Amazon


----------



## StarSong

Some Christmas gifts. Three sets of four smallish emergency flashlights (one set for each of my kids) to scatter around their houses in case of a power outage.  At my next Costco trip, I'll grab some packages of extra batteries to go along with them.  

Also bought these for my grandchildren.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I was talking about fake Vitamins being sold on Amazon


I'm in agreement about Amazon being unreliable.


----------



## JustBonee

WheatenLover said:


> Lanz of Salzburg makes warm winter nightgowns. They are pricey though -- Vermont Country Store and Amazon carry them. They run $68 to around $100. My daughter suggest you wear a cotton turtleneck under a nightgown, which will keep your neck and shoulders warm.


I like the nightgowns at Vermont Country Store ..  seem to be roomy and very warm,  and they have high neck versions.  I bought one a few years ago,  and it's still my favorite.


----------



## fatboy

cat toys,like he does not have enough!


----------



## WheatenLover

Bonnie said:


> I like the nightgowns at Vermont Country Store ..  seem to be roomy and very warm,  and they have high neck versions.  I bought one a few years ago,  and it's still my favorite.


I bought one for them last year. It is made of heavy sweatshirt material, it's a long one, and it has a turtleneck. I wear sweatpants under it if I'm really cold. (Of course, I don't go out in this garb!)


----------



## Pappy

Bought some rechargeable batteries for my outside lights. Amazon says they will be here Thursday.


----------



## caroln

A Lincove goose down pillow.  Pricey, but top of the line from what I've read.  It should be here in 2 days...can't wait to try it out!

Since no one in my area carries cannoli or even the cannoli shells, I ordered a couple boxes of the shells from H-E-B down in Texas.  *Much* cheaper than getting them on Amazon. After several attempts at making my own cannoli's, I finally found a recipe that tastes right. I make them for Christmas every year.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday i stocked up on my favorite yogurt, on sale, i get the 4 pkg single serve, often have two......sooooooooo good.
Oikos cappuccino, and banana chocolate......i'm addicted


----------



## dobielvr

MickaC said:


> Yesterday i stocked up on my favorite yogurt, on sale, i get the 4 pkg single serve, often have two......sooooooooo good.
> Oikos cappuccino, and banana chocolate......i'm addicted


Wow, very unusual flavors.  I've only seen vanilla, peach and strawberry.  I do like them, but sometimes I can really taste the fake sugar they use....not sure what it's called.

But, the cappuccino sounds good, and I don't even drink coffee.


----------



## MickaC

dobielvr said:


> Wow, very unusual flavors.  I've only seen vanilla, peach and strawberry.  I do like them, but sometimes I can really taste the fake sugar they use....not sure what it's called.
> 
> But, the cappuccino sounds good, and I don't even drink coffee.


Not sure about the fake sugar you mentioned.....the yogurt on top is not sweet, very tart, then the coffee, and the chocolate banana is on the bottom.....i never stir it.
It states fruit, flavor, is on the bottom.....then other flavors are stated on it, blended......don't like the blended ones......fussy or what


----------



## Sliverfox

The slippers I ordered came  today.
Am disappointed that   the size 6 is loose in the heel area.
The  fur is thick inside them,,but my feet  aren't comfortable  with  the fit .


----------



## Knight

4390mAh Battery for my cell phone


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Cordless leaf blower > $130.00.  Had an ancient one that needed the nozzle duct-taped to the unit.


----------



## Sliverfox

While out & about yesterday,, I bought  new curtain panels  for the living room.
Came  home &  got them put up.
Spend  the day  going up/ down stairs till I found 2 sheer panels to put under the new ones.

Don't  like the idea that anyone walking past can see into  living room.

Today's plan was to change out bedroom  curtains ,,put up the 'winter' ones.

So far my energy level hasn't reached that   level.


----------



## Myquest55

I ordered home made soap from a Maine seller on Etsy.  I've ordered from her before and LOVE the oatmeal soap for my own shower.  Also ordered several other "flavors" to give as holiday gifts along with the soft cotton face cloths that I knit.  She always encloses a free sample of a new recipe.  This time it is lavender blossom - nice floral scent where the lavender isn't super strong.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Swiss chocolate for my sweet tooth:

Frey Ovation Creme de Menthe filled Dark Chocolate.

Package says "no artificial flavors or colors."


----------



## Flaneuse

Ruggables.  My precious little Sophie,  now 16, has dementia and forgets to head outside first thing in the morning.  I bought rugs to put on the hardwood floors because she slipped a few weeks ago and tore a cruciate ligament.  With ruggables, I can either throw them in the washer if they are small enough, or for the big one that seems to be her stopping point in the morning, I can just scrub it outside and hang it up to dry.  Fortunately, it's still warm enough in SoCal to do that.


----------



## hollydolly

I got some fancy Christmas food today mainly to fill the freezer.. some Luxury Chocolate Yule logs... some Wild Red Shrimp.. a big box of Short Ribs, some Chocolate Brazil nuts .. ..and quite a lot more 

I bought a Cardigan online, and collected that from the clothing store...it's a little bit too small but I won't return it.., hopefully after the Christmas  season I'll lose a few pounds and it'll be perfect

..and at the Variety Goods store.. I got a Plant pot holder and stand for the living room  exactly what  I've been searching for .. and a stainless steel  over kitchen cabinet door  door hanger for dish towels in the kitchen, so I don't have to keep draping them over the radiator..


----------



## hollydolly

Flaneuse said:


> Ruggables.  *My precious little Sophie,  now 16, has dementia and forgets to head outside first thing in the morning.*


I feel for you, our 14 year old miniature labradoodle also has dementia bless his little socks, but he's not yet at the stage to forget to go out ...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Diamond earrings for DGD for Christmas. Not to worry, there was a _big_ discount because they were on sale, and I had a 30% coupon besides so didn't spend my kids' inheritance

And a digital coin bank. Yup. Digital. Put in the coins and it can tell by the size of the coin how much it is, shows the total on a little register thingie on the lid. It's for my DS because he leaves change everydamnwhere. Now it will be contained, and he'll know how much he has.


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Diamond earrings for DGD for Christmas. Not to worry, there was a _big_ discount because they were on sale, and I had a 30% coupon besides so didn't spend my kids' inheritance
> 
> *And a digital coin bank. Yup. Digital. Put in the coins and it can tell by the size of the coin how much it is, shows the total on a little register thingie on the lid.* It's for my DS because he leaves change everydamnwhere. Now it will be contained, and he'll know how much he has.


Yes we had one of those a good few years ago now. It ended up being too small for all the change we had so we donated it


----------



## Ruthanne

I bought a new black puffer coat.  It was way too big and way too long.  I just took it to UPS to ship it back.  Would have been a nice coat had it not been huge.


----------



## dobielvr

Ruthanne said:


> I bought a new black puffer coat.  It was way too big and way too long.  I just took it to UPS to ship it back.  Would have been a nice coat had it not been huge.


Well, bummer.
Would it still be too big w/all your sweaters on underneath?


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I went to the flea market.

I bought  a three pound bag of onions for $2.00 and a pair of signed Stuart Crystal Aragon pattern wine glasses for $0.50.

That says a lot about the value of *stuff!*


----------



## WheatenLover

That wine glass is really pretty.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I replaced my old Uniden cordless home phone with another Uniden new model.  It doesn't seem to have a voice mail feature, but that's okay, we never set one up on our old landline anyway.  Also bought online a down comforter, that will arrive early this week.


----------



## JustBonee

Love my down comforters!   ^^^ .. have winter and summer versions 

I bought my doggie a  HuggiePup  for his Christmas present  ...    They make them for training puppies,  but I thought maybe an older   dog might enjoy one too.  Will  see.    
It comes with a pulsing heartbeat unit inside,   that runs on batteries,  and a heat pad that warms in the microwave.


----------



## win231

A Rubbermaid extra-large bathmat.  They last several years & are cheap slip & fall insurance.


----------



## Jules

A pack of three heavy duty socks.  My feet and hands freeze on our daily walks.  Hope they aren’t too thick for my boots. 

Also a new pair of mitts for my walks too.  They’re not too thick.  I may go back and buy a heavy pair in the children’s section - same brand, less money.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

A helluva lot of food for tomorrow's dinner!

And three pair of Gold Toe socks because I had $10 Kohl's cash to spend. Had to pay the tax outta my own pocket


----------



## RadishRose

Just groceries.


----------



## fatboy

Magic Bullet blender,old Hamilton Beach blender motor getting hot.


----------



## win231

A clothes drying/hanging rack for things I don't put in the dryer.


----------



## StarSong

A few Christmas gifts.


----------



## Packerjohn

I haven't gone to a restaurant in over a year and I haven't gone to a mall.  Maybe some groceries but that's not very exciting!  This pandemic has made me look at my life differently.  No reason to buy anything else at my age.  I have been giving things away for the last 5 years.  To me, less is more!  You can't take it with you when  you go; no matter how hard you try!


----------



## dobielvr

GeorgiaXplant said:


> A helluva lot of food for tomorrow's dinner!
> 
> And three pair of Gold Toe socks because I had $10 Kohl's cash to spend. Had to pay the tax outta my own pocket


I spent some time at Kohl's yesterday too, spending my 15% off.

I bought a watch on sale, it was cheaper buying the watch, then buying a new battery for my old watch.  Not sure if I will keep it tho, since I couldn't try it on.  Now, I can.

Also bought a pair of tennies, and a pair of blk leggings.

Went to Winco for a few things and the place was packed!  Hard to find a place to park.
Plus, Winco shares the lot w/Costco.....so it was crazy around there.


----------



## win231

Packerjohn said:


> I haven't gone to a restaurant in over a year and I haven't gone to a mall.  Maybe some groceries but that's not very exciting!  This pandemic has made me look at my life differently.  No reason to buy anything else at my age.  I have been giving things away for the last 5 years.  To me, less is more!  You can't take it with you when  you go; no matter how hard you try!


As for restaurants, I stopped getting food poisoning since I stopped going to them.
I really miss the 3 days of fever, vomiting & diarrhea.


----------



## hollydolly

My bedside rug is a beige and red design  thick pile rug, and it is a devil for catching all the hair and fluff, and hard to clean, so after several years of this, I've chucked it out, and I ordered a low pile rug in completely off the wall  colours to brighten up my room, and just enjoy for a while..






generic photo not my room...


Also I bought some Hair tamer... which  for anyone who doesn't know is like a clear mascara to tame all those straggly ends of hair that escape when  we ladies put our hair up in a pony ...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07RFFWM4R/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jules

Today I picked up the heavier weight mittens for kids.  Price is lower than for adults and only 7% tax instead of 12%.  I consider that as getting two bargains.  

I’ve been to the grocery store two days in a row.  Laid out my ingredients for muffins and realized I don’t have wheat germ.  Another trip coming up this afternoon.  Good thing I actually like grocery shopping if the store is quiet.


----------



## Remy

I've been cruising the thrift stores for holiday decor items since we didn't have christmas growing up. Made some nice cheap scores including deer items and animal theme ornaments I just put on the wall.

I have wanted to do some holiday dioramas but I doubt I'll get them done this year. I can work on them all year and got cards and other items to use. I was really glad to find these little trees still in the box. They were two dollars. What also got my attention was they were from the Bon Marche department stores, now defunct I believe. Box says 1994, original price 4.50. Made In China.


----------



## Jules

That is a really sweet find, Remy.


----------



## Kaila

I like the cheerful, fun rug, @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I like the cheerful, fun rug, @hollydolly


Yes I do too Kaila, it's not something I would usually buy but recently I've been doing a lot of things just to get out of a rut....and this was one of them


----------



## Mr. Ed

2 Faber Steel 100 cu ft scuba diving cylinders.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Yes I do too Kaila, it's not something I would usually buy but recently I've been doing a lot of things just to get out of a rut....and this was one of them


That's what I thought it might be, Holly.  I sometimes do that, and it does help me, overall.


----------



## WheatenLover

win231 said:


> A Rubbermaid extra-large bathmat.  They last several years & are cheap slip & fall insurance.


That's the only kind I buy. My kids have bought others but they weren't comfortable to stand on.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> My bedside rug is a beige and red design  thick pile rug, and it is a devil for catching all the hair and fluff, and hard to clean, so after several years of this, I've chucked it out, and I ordered a low pile rug in completely off the wall  colours to brighten up my room, and just enjoy for a while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> generic photo not my room...


Love the eye-popping colors!  That'll sure brighten up your room!


----------



## PamfromTx

Went to Sam's earlier to look for a Christmas wreath that was advertised and they were sold out.   Bought $62.00 worth of toilet paper.  Yay!!!    

Bought several ponsettas to give to a few friends/neighbors and one for us.  Smaller ones were $4.87.  That was at Home Depot. 

Went to Ross and bought my g-nieces a set of mittens, muffler and a cap.


----------



## JustBonee

PamfromTx said:


> Went to Ross and bought my g-nieces a set of mittens, muffler and a cap.



Do they still make mufflers for little girls?   ...   had those years ago for my  girls.  They were practical.


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> Do they still make mufflers for little girls?   ...   had those years ago for my  girls.  They were practical.


My sister had one of those when we were kids.. I don't know where she got it from but she was the only one of us who had one


----------



## PamfromTx

Bonnie said:


> Do they still make mufflers for little girls?   ...   had those years ago for my  girls.  They were practical.


Definition of _muffler_​
1a*: *a scarf worn around the neck


----------



## StarSong

PamfromTx said:


> Definition of _muffler_​
> 1a*: *a scarf worn around the neck


Yes, when I read muffler, I thought scarf.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> My sister had one of those when we were kids.. I don't know where she got it from but she was the only one of us who had one


I remember girls and women having them when I was very young.  I never wanted one - how could I form snowballs in those crazy-fun battles with siblings and neighborhood friends if my hands were tied up in that ridiculous thing?

Gloves or mittens made a lot more sense to me.


----------



## JustBonee

PamfromTx said:


> Definition of _muffler_​
> 1a*: *a scarf worn around the neck



Okay -  different era ...lol     ..  We had faux rabbit  fur hats, muffs and gloves in the 60's


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Gloves or mittens made a lot more sense to me.


Unless you’re like me and lose one glove or mitten per set regularly.  I do know what you mean though. 



Bonnie said:


> Okay -  different era ...lol     ..  We had faux rabbit  fur hats, muffs and gloves in the 60's



I wanted one of these those so, so badly.  Never got it.

@Bonnie is that you and one of your sisters?  Adorable.


----------



## Knight

Wife decided she wants a new food processor. Never mind the one we have works great.
https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3754093/cuisinart-elemental-13-cup-food-processor-with-dicing-kit.jsp?skuid=61511857&ci_mcc=ci&utm_campaign=SMALL ELECTRICS&utm_medium=CSE&utm_source=bing&CID=shopping20&utm_campaignid=401561977&utm_adgroupid=1235851302938522&msclkid=8887980eaa28167609ddf9afcfb4d8c9&gclid=8887980eaa28167609ddf9afcfb4d8c9&gclsrc=3p.ds

At this stage of our lives she gets her wants.


----------



## PamfromTx

Remy said:


> I've been cruising the thrift stores for holiday decor items since we didn't have christmas growing up. Made some nice cheap scores including deer items and animal theme ornaments I just put on the wall.
> 
> I have wanted to do some holiday dioramas but I doubt I'll get them done this year. I can work on them all year and got cards and other items to use. I was really glad to find these little trees still in the box. They were two dollars. What also got my attention was they were from the Bon Marche department stores, now defunct I believe. Box says 1994, original price 4.50. Made In China.
> View attachment 196075


So cute!


----------



## bowmore

Just bought a new Kindle. This one has a 12 hour battery. I also bought a case for it.


----------



## Packerjohn

win231 said:


> As for restaurants, I stopped getting food poisoning since I stopped going to them.
> I really miss the 3 days of fever, vomiting & diarrhea.


Dear Win231
I have changed my mind about shopping for groceries too.  There is powerful education by reading labels and I have been reading a lot of labels lately and the news ain't good! 

1. For example I bought some Stagg Chili from Costco; a product of USA (Sorry there good neighbours).  Whey you eat Stagg Chili you are feeding your suffering body, 26% fat, 31% sodium and 40% saturated fat.  WOW!  I have 4 cans left and I will never buy it again.  I used to make chili in a slow cooker.  It's easy!  I must be getting simple but I'm going to stop killing myself.
2. I got Campbell's Chunky Vegetable Beef.  I love soup but this stuff is a real killer for high blood pressure.  The label says that the can is 37% sodium.  Anyone for a heart attack or a bad stroke?  My brother makes his soup from scratch.  My late wife never bought this junk but always made her own.  I gotta start learning how to cook or I'm gonna kill myself and I don't want to die!


----------



## katlupe

I just bought oat hay, orchard hay, compressed Timothy hay bales and a new recliner cover (which I forgot to post on here a few days ago).


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I just bought oat hay, orchard hay, compressed Timothy hay bales and a new recliner cover (which I forgot to post on here a few days ago).


I never even gave it a thought that recliners could have covers...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bonnie said:


> Love my down comforters!   ^^^ .. have winter and summer versions
> 
> I bought my doggie a  HuggiePup  for his Christmas present  ...    They make them for training puppies,  but I thought maybe an older   dog might enjoy one too.  Will  see.
> It comes with a pulsing heartbeat unit inside,   that runs on batteries,  and a heat pad that warms in the microwave.


We love the one we just bought, don't need another one but we're considering buying an extra just to have around.  The price was right and seems to be good quality, very comfortable at night and durable for the dog/cat on the bed.  The HuggiePup sounds wonderful, never heard of them before.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I never even gave it a thought that recliners could have covers...


Yes, it fastens right on and doesn't move and has pockets along both sides. Is washable. I was worried about getting the recliner discolored by moisturizers and stuff I use. I have only had a few days and I love it already.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bonnie said:


> Do they still make mufflers for little girls?   ...   had those years ago for my  girls.  They were practical.


I had one as a young girl, it was white, soft and fluffy, I loved it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

SeaBreeze said:


> We love the one we just bought, don't need another one but we're considering buying an extra just to have around.  The price was right and seems to be good quality, very comfortable at night and durable for the dog/cat on the bed.  The HuggiePup sounds wonderful, never heard of them before.


Just ordered another one, with a $50 off black friday code, was a surprise.


----------



## Jules

Packerjohn said:


> Dear Win231
> I have changed my mind about shopping for groceries too. There is powerful education by reading labels and I have been reading a lot of labels lately and the news ain't good!



Very true.  This past year I‘ve tried to spend less time in the store, so I’m not being as careful about labels.  I brought home a bag of Walmart frozen strawberries - from Peru.  There’re a couple of other items that were sourced from countries that I wouldn’t have expected.  Many things like pickles come from India, as though we don’t grow enough cucumbers here.  I could rant on and on about our food.


----------



## oldpop

I purchased a new vape mod a Geek Vape Aegis Solo 2 (S100) starter kit and some atomizer coil heads that fit it. The FG is trying to outlaw all Vape related items.  Got to get them while I can. My older ones are just about wore out.


----------



## Jules

Grocery store this morning.  Mall this afternoon to look for one Christmas gift.  Needed a new scarf for winter; bought two.  They were half price and an extra 25% for Black Friday.  Also bought a dress.  Not really sure why & it was a final sale.  Picked up a small bottle of brandy to make @GeorgiaXplant‘s cranberries.


----------



## hollydolly

Got a Baby blue Sherpa  fleece lined throw blanket, due to arrive sometime today...


----------



## hollydolly

I've just ordered a larger de-humidifier for the shed... the little one that's in there now froze up over night, not for the first time, and so I need a bigger one. I have to say I was  surprised at how expensive they are ....and yep I did my research


----------



## Pepper

Bought half hour ago, for my   grandson 




Home Prefer Toddler Boys Winter Hat Fuzzy Rib Knit Beanie Hat with Visor Kids Earflaps Hat Black, Medium
Sold by Home Prefer
Condition: New



N'Ice Caps Kids Thinsulate Lined Winter Converter Fingerless Glove To Mitten (3-4 Years, Black Solid)
Sold by Nice Caps Accessories
Condition: New


----------



## StarSong

Although I fully expected to not purchase anything for myself over the Black Friday weekend, yesterday I found a deal too good to pass up.  

A little background - just the night before my son was telling me about a book he'd read (_The Art of Invisibility_) by hacker Kevin Mitnick. He teaches people how to be safe/safer in a cyber world. 

One of his recommendations was to use a separate, dedicated computer for managing online financials. Meaning, don't surf the web with it, or go on social media, or do any of the things we commonly do with computers. Just financials. Likewise, don't use your regular computer to go on any of your bank account, investment, Social Security or other financially sensitive websites. 

He said an inexpensive Chromebook is fine for the task. 

So with that in mind I decided to do a little online shopping. Found this: 
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/acer-c...mmc-wifi-5-usb-type-c/6471196.p?skuId=6471196
$100 off, so $109.00 plus tax!   I checked with Consumer Reports - it gets a pretty good rating.  Downside is that its battery isn't easily removable (don't care) and the speed is a little slow (not a big deal to me).  

Ordered it online and picked it up a couple of hours later at my closest Best Buy. Was in and out of the store in five minutes. Maybe less. 
Easy-peasy-lemon-squeezy.


----------



## hollydolly

@StarSong, that's a very good idea about using a different device for financials only.

I might take that up myself... Let us know how that little chrome-book performs


----------



## hollydolly

replaced the small dehumidifier in the shed with another 3 times the size... The little one was good but really not up to the job ...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

A lottery ticket. Does that count?


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> A lottery ticket. Does that count?


lol..hope it's a winner for ya....


----------



## Jondalar7

motion lights as it is getting dark at 6pm and some of my room mates get home later.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly Rest assured that when I win, I'll keep my day job. Wait. Maybe not. I'll need time all day every day managing my wealth!


----------



## Timetrvlr

Our latest "great deal" is an Invacare mobility scooter for $500. The original purchase price was $4000 and that was 1-1/2 years ago. It was taken care of and still looks new and runs perfectly.

I have Amazon Prime and shop there frequently because we live in a remote small town with limited product selection. I do a lot of reading and pay $9.99/month for the Kindle library where I can check out up to 10 books to read then return and check out more.  Also bought a bath chair from Amazon.

Recently we bought two lift chairs because we both have difficulty getting up from our recliners. The lift chairs do the jib for us.


----------



## WheatenLover

Bully sticks, TP, dog food (all online).


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I bought so much stuff over the past couple of months both at brick and mortar stores and online. I'm stocking up on necessities such as personal care items, household products, batteries and food. I even treated myself to a few articles of clothing. The very last thing I bought was 8 boxes of Bromley decaf green tea from Amazon because I could only find one at the major supermarket I usually get it from.


----------



## hollydolly

Timetrvlr said:


> Our latest "great deal" is an Invacare mobility scooter for $500. The original purchase price was $4000 and that was 1-1/2 years ago. It was taken care of and still looks new and runs perfectly.
> 
> I have Amazon Prime and shop there frequently because we live in a remote small town with limited product selection. I do a lot of reading and pay $9.99/month for the Kindle library where I can check out up to 10 books to read then return and check out more.  Also bought a bath chair from Amazon.
> 
> Recently we bought two lift chairs because we both have difficulty getting up from our recliners. The lift chairs do the jib for us.


You might be interested to know there's a few completely Free Library Apps

https://leverageedu.com/blog/free-online-libraries/


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> I bought so much stuff over the past couple of months both at brick and mortar stores and online. I'm stocking up on necessities such as personal care items, household products, batteries and food. I even treated myself to a few articles of clothing. The very last thing I bought was 8 boxes of Bromley decaf green tea from Amazon because I could only find one at the major supermarket I usually get it from.


very sensible given the current climate. I've stocked up over the last almost 3 years since the start of this pandemic.. didn't really buy anything much for the stockroom in the last 4 or 5 months just used what we'd pre-stocked, but I'm thinking of bulk buying this week again, because things are becoming more and more unavailable.

What I don't need are shoes and boots, or clothing.... or bedding..

I am fully stocked with cleaning products/toothpaste/brushes/cosmetics/creams,lotions and potions ..since last year...

really it's just food I have to keep a close eye on...


----------



## funsearcher!

Packerjohn said:


> Dear Win231
> I have changed my mind about shopping for groceries too.  There is powerful education by reading labels and I have been reading a lot of labels lately and the news ain't good!
> 
> 1. For example I bought some Stagg Chili from Costco; a product of USA (Sorry there good neighbours).  Whey you eat Stagg Chili you are feeding your suffering body, 26% fat, 31% sodium and 40% saturated fat.  WOW!  I have 4 cans left and I will never buy it again.  I used to make chili in a slow cooker.  It's easy!  I must be getting simple but I'm going to stop killing myself.
> 2. I got Campbell's Chunky Vegetable Beef.  I love soup but this stuff is a real killer for high blood pressure.  The label says that the can is 37% sodium.  Anyone for a heart attack or a bad stroke?  My brother makes his soup from scratch.  My late wife never bought this junk but always made her own.  I gotta start learning how to cook or I'm gonna kill myself and I don't want to die!


I have been making my soup from scratch for years. Simple to do, tastes better and I can control the amount of sodium in it.


----------



## hollydolly

funsearcher! said:


> I have been making my soup from scratch for years. Simple to do, tastes better and I can control the amount of sodium in it.


me too..I cannot stand the taste of Canned  ready made soup...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> very sensible given the current climate. I've stocked up over the last almost 3 years since the start of this pandemic.. didn't really buy anything much for the stockroom in the last 4 or 5 months just used what we'd pre-stocked, but I'm thinking of bulk buying this week again, because things are becoming more and more unavailable.
> 
> What I don't need are shoes and boots, or clothing.... or bedding..
> 
> I am fully stocked with cleaning products/toothpaste/brushes/cosmetics/creams,lotions and potions ..since last year...
> 
> really it's just food I have to keep a close eye on...


Smart of you too HD. I've stocked up on some of the same items you mentioned. Oddly though, I'm out of almond milk. I've never run out before. Usually my son picks up groceries from Costco for me but he's been without a car for over a month. I buy the almond milk by the case (6 pack). I was going to get two cases this time but now i'll have to wait for my grandson to take me. 

I don't need anymore shoes and boots either but i ordered a couple of really soft sweatshirts from Walmart (had felt the brand at the store but they didn't have my size). My black sweatpants were worn beyond repair, so I ordered a pair from Amazon. I need large/petites and they are not easy to find. Then my favorite thrift/consignment shop had bargains I just couldn't pass up on an all weather jacket, a long sleeve T-shirt and sweatshirt.

I love Campbell's tomato soup. I make it with almond milk, not water. I add basil and eat it with croutons. Our local supermarket, a subsidiary of Shoprite, had it on sale 5 cans for $1. Although the best by dates were close, I jumped on that and got 10 cans because the week before I had paid $3 for 4 cans (a sale).


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Smart of you too HD. I've stocked up on some of the same items you mentioned. Oddly though, I'm out of almond milk. I've never run out before. Usually my son picks up groceries from Costco for me but he's been without a car for over a month. I buy the almond milk by the case (6 pack). I was going to get two cases this time but now i'll have to wait for my grandson to take me.
> 
> I don't need anymore shoes and boots either but i ordered a couple of really soft sweatshirts from Walmart (had felt the brand at the store but they didn't have my size). My black sweatpants were worn beyond repair, so I ordered a pair from Amazon. I need large/petites and they are not easy to find. Then my favorite thrift/consignment shop had bargains I just couldn't pass up on an all weather jacket, a long sleeve T-shirt and sweatshirt.
> 
> I love Campbell's tomato soup. I make it with almond milk, not water. I add basil and eat it with croutons. Our local supermarket, a subsidiary of Shoprite, had it on sale 5 cans for $1. Although the best by dates were close, I jumped on that and got 10 cans because the week before I had paid $3 for 4 cans (a sale).


well I do agree if you don't _need _boots or clothing..doesn't mean you can't buy some anyway ..I have loads.. and I got some more in the Black friday sale ( a real genuine super  bargain...) .. but honestly that has to be enough for a few years...

I also buy my milk in 6 packs , usually always get 2 boxes of 6...

..as for the soup..you can keep all that.. I don't want any canned soup..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Get ready...just this morning I very recklessly frittered away almost $25 of a $50 gift card for...Weed & Feed for the lawn. Not a moment's hesitation, not a second of guilt, just got the sack of fertilizer and handed over the card.

I admit it. I'm a spendthrift


----------



## Geezer Garage

I recently bought a 40ton excavator and a Peterbuilt tandem axle dump truck. Mike


----------



## Sliverfox

Helped hubby pick out  & buy  a Robyi belt  sander.
Hope he  doesn't wear it out,,our   hand made oak table needs  sanded &  refinished.
I can't  wait to get  working on it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday, at the flea market, I bought an all original Stiffel powder horn floor lamp from the late 50s early 60s.

_“Let us not be too particular; it is better to have old secondhand diamonds than none at all.”_
- Mark Twain


----------



## Ruthanne

3 new winter hats, really warm ones that go over my ears, one has a neck scarf attached.  I love them!  Now I feel warm when I go outside.  I just ordered another of the same in marroon.  It was only 11.00!


----------



## hollydolly

I bought this rug, just as a bit of fun for a bedroom.... instead of the usual matching rugs.... I love it already


----------



## horseless carriage

You might have noticed that my clothes are not what you might describe as being conservative. In your face is the kind of idiom that is today's vernacular. Loud you mean?
A tailor that I use in London had a cancelled order, made to measure too. He knew it was my size, he also knew my penchant for, what was it? In your face.


----------



## Owlivia

The paper shredder finally quit working.  It's been having issues for a year or two, but this week it said, finito.

I was sad to see it broken like that.  It's been a good and faithful shredder for more than 18 years, yes more than 18 years.  The previous two shredders lasted about 2.5 years in total, if that long.

The brand was Memorex.  Remember that name from the past.  They had a famous commercial (not about shredding.)

Anyway, I bought a new shredder, hope it lasts as long as I need it to, it's not as pretty, but functional.


----------



## Pappy

Today, I’m patiently waiting for my 65 inch tv to be delivered. Have to stay home all day because I don’t know what time it will be here. My kids are visiting so will have plenty of help.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Today, I’m patiently waiting for my 65 inch tv to be delivered. Have to stay home all day because I don’t know what time it will be here. My kids are visiting so will have plenty of help.


do your delivery people connect everything up for you ?..In Spain when we first bought our home, we were stunned when the delivery people, hung pictures & mirrors  , hung curtains, set up TV's.. assembled beds, etc...

here in the Uk we're lucky if they bring it over the doorstep...


----------



## Pappy

No Holly. This is just the delivery to what they call curbside delivery. No problem though because I have lots of help here and hooking it up is easy.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> No Holly. This is just the delivery to what they call curbside delivery. No problem though because I have lots of help here and hooking it up is easy.


yes that's all we get too. good thing you have help


----------



## Jackie23

I've been bombarded with sale emails lately so I succumbed yesterday and ordered new clothes and shoes....its always tricky ordering clothes and especially shoes online but it would be even more tricky if I had to get out and shop..
Anyway this is my Christmas gift to myself.


----------



## StarSong

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm stocking up on necessities such as personal care items, household products, batteries and food.





hollydolly said:


> very sensible given the current climate. I've stocked up over the last almost 3 years since the start of this pandemic.. didn't really buy anything much for the stockroom in the last 4 or 5 months just used what we'd pre-stocked, but I'm thinking of bulk buying this week again, because things are becoming more and more unavailable.
> 
> What I don't need are shoes and boots, or clothing.... or bedding..
> 
> I am fully stocked with cleaning products/toothpaste/brushes/cosmetics/creams,lotions and potions ..since last year...
> 
> really it's just food I have to keep a close eye on...



Are either of you - or anyone else - seeing empty shelves or rumblings about shortages, or are these just-in-case purchases?  I can't say I've noticed stores to be low in stock on anything.  

Nevertheless, like both of you, I've kept my back up pantry and other supply stashes especially well stocked since the first run on the stores in March 2020.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Are either of you - or anyone else - seeing empty shelves or rumblings about shortages, or are these just-in-case purchases?  I can't say I've noticed stores to be low in stock on anything.
> 
> Nevertheless, like both of you, I've kept my back up pantry and other supply stashes especially well stocked since the first run on the stores in March 2020.


yes lots of stock missing. ..not just food but everything in short supply.

parts for the car etc when that goes wrong.. ..but on the shelves, there's not so much empty shelves as we had last year but a huge difference in the variety of food that we're used to having


----------



## Jules

There’s definitely lack of stock, especially for many grocery items.  Ours isn’t just the supply, it’s the inability for delivery because our two main arteries to the interior from the coast were destroyed by the 3 atmospheric rivers in November.  The third is open to essential travel and adds several hours to the trip.  There are no alternative routes from the SW.  The big stores have now switched to Alberta as a source. 

The craft fairs are going strong.  I bought 6 microwavable heater bags - overnight guests enjoy using them and I send them with them when they leave.  Of course, with the roads closed no one might be getting here this winter.  Also bought a selection of homemade jams and gingerbread men for a Christmas gift.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I need a toilet flush valve!! I hope they are in stock today!!


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> yes that's all we get too. good thing you have help



Actually they brought it into the house for me. Nice of them I thought.


----------



## Pappy

12 pairs of underwater yesterday. I tried them on all at once. Yep they fit..


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> 12 pairs of underwater yesterday. I tried them on all at once. Yep they fit..


..are they Bikini bottoms ?


----------



## PamfromTx

It is getting difficult (once again) to find some food items.  It sure does annoy me.  Shelves are empty.


----------



## katlupe

I ordered more almond milk concentrate, Brazil nuts, pecans, cashews and collagen peptides from Amazon. Also ordered 3 nightgowns and a hoodie type jacket from Woman Within. 

I need to do a stock up also. But our shelves have not been empty. I haven't noticed that at all.


----------



## Jackie23

Yes, I noticed many items on my pickup order this week are out-of-stock or ship only items..also big increase in cost over all...sigh.


----------



## Pinky

For the first time, hubby noticed empty shelves in the supermarket yesterday, here in T.O.


----------



## horseless carriage

Does making something count? The fabric I bought. It was transformed into a shirt by my clever shirt lady, also known as my wife. All I need now is to go somewhere warm to wear it. Turn the heating up!


----------



## katlupe

horseless carriage said:


> Does making something count? The fabric I bought. It was transformed into a shirt by my clever shirt lady, also known as my wife. All I need now is to go somewhere warm to wear it. Turn the heating up!
> 
> View attachment 197859View attachment 197860View attachment 197861View attachment 197862View attachment 197863


Wow! She is talented! I love the colors! Post your picture with it on.


----------



## horseless carriage

katlupe said:


> Wow! She is talented! I love the colors! Post your picture with it on.



I need to pose in the shirt, but for now I hope that this will suffice.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 197874
> I need to pose in the shirt, but for now I hope that this will suffice.


is that your new jacket as well?....


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> ..are they Bikini bottoms ?


Good lord no..FTL whiteys.


----------



## hollydolly

So I had to collect something from customer services at the  supermarket today in the next much larger town...and noticed how cheerless it all was.. 1/2 empty shelves, little variety, and NO Music.. not just no _Christmas_ music but NO music at all... how grim!!

I recall thinking how like Russian stores it was before the fall of the Iron Curtain ( not like that in Russia at all now)... but really very depressing in that particular well known Supermarket today, and has been for weeks


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Good lord no..FTL whiteys.


Lol...well you called them Underwaters


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Lol...well you called them Underwaters


Oh boy..I did didn’t I.


----------



## mrstime

Groceries, nothing exciting.


----------



## katlupe

I ordered garbage bags, personal care items and Rabbit's natural salad from Walmart online.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> is that your new jacket as well?....


It is new yes, but I bought it sometime ago. There was an online men's outfitters name of Samuel Windsor, https://www.samuel-windsor.co.uk/ They ceased trading earlier in the year, there was many a good deal to be had as the last of their stock was sold off. The lemon blazer was one of a number of bargains that I bought. The shirt fabric, although bright and the pattern loud, compliments the blazer and vice versa.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> well I do agree if you don't _need _boots or clothing..doesn't mean you can't buy some anyway ..I have loads.. and I got some more in the Black friday sale ( a real genuine super  bargain...) .. but honestly that has to be enough for a few years...
> 
> I also buy my milk in 6 packs , usually always get 2 boxes of 6...
> 
> ..as for the soup..you can keep all that.. I don't want any canned soup..


HD I have trouble finding comfortable shoes so I don't go shoe shopping anymore. I have two pairs of shoes here I haven't worn yet. 

I found out that our local supermarket has almond milk cheaper than Costco. Only thing is it has to be refrigerated. It's a store brand similar to Silk. I'll be buying that more often but intend to keep a case of Kirkland (Costco brand) that can be stored unrefrigerated for when bad weather comes and I can't get to the store. Thank you for allowing me to keep my soup.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm so happy I got these! I this tea every morning. I picked up these 8 boxes I ordered from Amazon yesterday. Today I used the last one in the box I bought about 6 weeks ago (the only box they had). Believe it or not, Walmart was selling one box for $9 and change! Months ago, Amazon was selling one box for $6 and change. This time I found the 8 boxes (contains 48 tea bags) for $25.29 so I jumped on it. I'll get 5% cash back so it was worth paying a little extra to know I have enough to last almost a year.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> It is new yes, but I bought it sometime ago. There was an online men's outfitters name of Samuel Windsor, https://www.samuel-windsor.co.uk/ They ceased trading earlier in the year, there was many a good deal to be had as the last of their stock was sold off. The lemon blazer was one of a number of bargains that I bought. The shirt fabric, although bright and the pattern loud, compliments the blazer and vice versa.


yes I know Samuel Windsor stores, my o/h has several pairs of Windsor  Black  Brogues ..and their shirts are /were very popular..( not with my o/h tho')

They're re-opening under new management again soon...I don't know if you know

I only asked about your jacket cuz I remember you posting a creamy white striped one on here a few days ago...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly, What on earth are you doing up in the middle of the night?!


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> @hollydolly, What on earth are you doing up in the middle of the night?!


it's not the middle of the night it's 11.45pm.... lol


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> @StarSong, that's a very good idea about using a different device for financials only.
> 
> I might take that up myself... Let us know how that little chrome-book performs


I'm not ignoring this request - with such a short period between TG and shipping cutoffs this year I've been immersed in Christmas baking.  Haven't yet opened the box never mind set up the computer!  This Sunday I should have a spare hour to do so and will report back.


----------



## StarSong

OneEyedDiva said:


> I found out that our local supermarket has almond milk cheaper than Costco. Only thing is it has to be refrigerated. It's a store brand similar to Silk. I'll be buying that more often but intend to keep a case of Kirkland (Costco brand) that can be stored unrefrigerated for when bad weather comes and I can't get to the store. Thank you for allowing me to keep my soup.


I also keep a few cartons of Costco's shelf-stable almond milk in my home pantry and RV.  However, I prefer Aldi's refrigerated almond milk, which is cheaper at $1.99/half gallon.


----------



## JustBonee

Had to buy a new indoor TV antenna.   The system was working great,  but they rescrambled the channel reception in the area for some reason. 
 ..  I  guess it was to make me buy a new far-ranging antenna ...

So new antenna  is now in place and picking up many more   stations off into the  300 mile range.


----------



## horseless carriage

We have a store name of Hobbycraft, about an hour's drive away, that sells a myriad of the kind of things that people do for a hobby. Whilst in there today, buying a Christmas gift for someone special, I saw, and impulsed purchased, something that would have cost a fortune in my schooldays but this was a steal at £16. Having been taught to write in Italic Script from my days at school, it's something that I still practice.


----------



## hollydolly

Skechers for 1/2price in the Black Friday sale...took a while to arrive from a Sport shop.. but an excellent bargain, at only £30...


----------



## Marie5656

*A minor purchase but I bought a set of cloth masks.  New York mandate back tomorrow. *


----------



## horseless carriage

Marie5656 said:


> *A minor purchase but I bought a set of cloth masks.  New York mandate back tomorrow. *



My wife has been making masks from the off-cuts of the Aloha shirts that she previously made for me.
I've lost count of the times I've been asked: "Where did you buy that mask?" All they had to do was to 
look at the shirt!


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> *A minor purchase but I bought a set of cloth masks.  New York mandate back tomorrow. *


..because I've never stopped wearing Masks despite being vaccinated , and also despite the mandate for wearing masks being dropped this last few months.. now that they've reinstated the mask wearing as from this week.. I'm fortunate that I have  4 boxes of various colour disposable masks, and at least 10 cloth masks...which I have continued to buy  since the beginning of the pandemic..


----------



## Marie5656

hollydolly said:


> ..because I've never stopped wearing Masks despite being vaccinated , and also despite the mandate for wearing masks being dropped this last few months.. now that they've reinstated the mask wearing as from this week.. I'm fortunate that I have  4 boxes of various colour disposable masks, and at least 10 cloth masks...which I have continued to buy  since the beginning of the pandemic..


*I only have a handful of disposable left. I often carry extras of those in a baggie in my purse, to give to someone who needs one.  I only have one or two cloth ones. But I decided I want a bigger supply of cloth, for use in the future. Plus, if I ever catch a cold or flu in future, I plan to mask up*


----------



## Jules

Two pairs of jeans & two Henley shirts. One of the jeans will go back, they were just a size different.  It’s easier to decide at home.

Headlights for walking when it’s dark.  3 in a pack from Costco.


----------



## StarSong

Costco Business Center to buy some foods I need for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.  The bummer - they were either out of a couple of items I need or they've discontinued them.  So now I need to go to another Costco to see what substitutes I can come up with.


----------



## WheatenLover

Dog food from Chewy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sunday at the flea market I found a little 5" Waterford bowl in the Glandore pattern.




Just right to hold a handful of goldfish crackers.


----------



## Jules

Last week’s henley shirts are still in the bag for a return.  I ordered them and a third from the same store online for half price.  They’ll be the replacement for the regular shirts I wear around the house. It’s hard to find shirts with 3/4 sleeves, which is all I wear.


----------



## dseag2

Another pair of Nike workout shorts because the ties in one of mine disappeared into the waistband and that's all I seem to be wearing these days!


----------



## dseag2

Jules said:


> Last week’s henley shirts are still in the bag for a return.  I ordered them and a third from the same store online for half price.  They’ll be the replacement for the regular shirts I wear around the house. It’s hard to find shirts with 3/4 sleeves, which is all I wear.


I just ordered a bunch of Henley shirts from Untuckit.  I wear them under my regular shirts when it gets cold.  But they're all short sleeves.


----------



## dseag2

Marie5656 said:


> *A minor purchase but I bought a set of cloth masks.  New York mandate back tomorrow. *


I have one white cloth mask that I wear continually.  It seems to be more comfortable than others.  I just wash it every couple of days and take it out again.  Weird, I forgot it in the grocery store today where many were not wearing masks and I felt naked.  Almost susceptible.  I just avoided getting close to other people.  We are so programmed these days!


----------



## Owlivia

A three shelf plant stand, was supposed to be white but was actually cream colored and shabby chic style with bare metal showing through.  It will do for now, but in the spring I will take it outside and spray paint it white. 

It was smaller than the image description and the specs. Why oh why do they not bother to be correct?

Anyway, I bought it because I have no energy to put together a plant stand with about 78 parts, lol, this one simply folded out the two sides and put the shelves down into the holders.


----------



## StarSong

Going to a regular Costco today to see if I can get the Christmas food items I couldn't get from the Costco Business Center on Tuesday.  Don't want to scramble at the last minute.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Going to a regular Costco today to see if I can get the Christmas food items I couldn't get from the Costco Business Center on Tuesday.  Don't want to scramble at the last minute.


My costco membership runs out at the end off December if I don't renew it...so I'm going to let it go.... I have no need to buy in large bulks amounts


----------



## WheatenLover

The dog food never arrived. Why? Because brain dead me managed to have it sent to my husband's house. I called Chewy, and before I got even started talking, except for pleasantries, I realized my mistake. Talk about doing stupid things! I could swear I hit the button with my address on it, which only goes to show that eye witness testimony is not reliable.


----------



## charry

Jeggings ...and so comfy...first time I have worn these
Like joggers but in denim......
Lovely to lounge about at home in...


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought a new frying pan...  a new Cutlery  drawer tray , and an Arched imitation window style mirror...


----------



## StarSong

Last December I bought a couple of wonderfully soft, warm throw blankets at Costco; the type with super soft micro sherpa fleece on one side and velvety soft plush on the other.  They're positively yummy and were on sale for $11.99 down from $16.99.  Well, the dog kept swiping my blanket, so the next time I went to Costco I bought him one.  

Bear in mind that last December home visits by friends and relatives were rarer than hen's teeth. Our two grands didn't see the blankets until Costco was out of them, but they instantly fell in love with them. Soooo for the past 11 months when they've been at our house they grab my blanket and the dog's when they're on the couch watching TV. 

Come this October the blankets are back, but at $17.99. I figured I'd buy some for the grands, but told DH that I'd wait because they'd surely go on sale again. When I went to Costco a few weeks ago I was kicking myself because the blankets were all gone.  

A few days ago I went to a different Costco for something else and there they were - and on sale for $11.99!  I bought four... two for the grands and two for our RV.            

We'll donate the throws we currently use in our RV.  The caveat with this extra part of the kids' Christmas gifts is that their blankets have to remain in our house otherwise we'll be back to the same situation  year as we were in last year!  (DD bought new throws for them last winter.) 

I was very happy to snag those blankets!  Am now realizing I should have gotten one for the dog when we're RV camping.  I'll just have to move his from the couch to the RV...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I went positively wild and crazy today and bought two sweaters for 65% off...spent less than $25 for both including tax. Then went to Kohl's and found another sweater that I couldn't live without, discovered at the checkout that I had $15 in Kohl's cash that I'd forgotten about, and paid exactly...nothing! for the sweater. There's even a penny left on my Kohl's cash. The price was marked down from $48. I'm a happy camper because it's rare that I spend money on _me_ for wants rather than needs.


----------



## win231




----------



## Jules

Little things can make me happy.  My favourite plastic spoon that was big enough to scoop large amounts always seemed to be in the dishwasher.  Today I thought about looking for a replacement.  $1.29, so I bought two.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> Skechers for 1/2price in the Black Friday sale...took a while to arrive from a Sport shop.. but an excellent bargain, at only £30...


I love Sketchers sneakers. The last five pair of sneakers I bought (over a couple of decades) were Sketchers. I like that they have a little bling (sparkly stuff) on the sides. The last pair I bought is lightweight, slip on, is navy and has sparkly threads running through. Got them from Amazon and they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. I like the style and design of your sneakers HD.


----------



## win231

win231 said:


>


And, the See's Lady also gave me a sample candy (like they always do).
It was so good, it made my knees weak & I had to rush to my car to sit down.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Continuing to feed my sweet tooth, I was at Trader Joe's and among other things, I bought Dark Chocolate Peppermint Joe Joe's. A tasty treat. 

I also got a loaf of cinnamon babka.


----------



## win231

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Continuing to feed my sweet tooth, I was at Trader Joe's and among other things, I bought Dark Chocolate Peppermint Joe Joe's. A tasty treat.
> 
> I also got a loaf of cinnamon babka.


I still remember those Dark Chocolate Peppermints they were giving samples of at Christmas before Covid.  I made 2 or 3 trips around the store for them.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> I love Sketchers sneakers. The last five pair of sneakers I bought (over a couple of decades) were Sketchers. I like that they have a little bling (sparkly stuff) on the sides. The last pair I bought is lightweight, slip on, is navy and has sparkly threads running through. Got them from Amazon and they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. I like the style and design of your sneakers HD.


I have 15 pairs of skechers.. some are slip on.. some are lace -up... I know the very ones you're talking about Diva , I have those also...  I use my slip on ones instead of  carpet slippers indoors( black & navy) , they don't slip off when I'm going up and downstairs... as my normal slippers do at times..

I have the lemon and white  ones pictured..I have 3 pairs of pink... 2 of blue.. 5 of black..one of black and pink... one of grey...2 of white..

They are expensive, so I wait for the sales and get them then...

I came to start using them about a year before I retired when I got excruciatingly painful Plantar fasciitis...and the cusioned solesoof the skechers, and light weight, saved me from retiring earlier than I did by allowing me to continue working 10 hours on my feet.. every day


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> I have 15 pairs of skechers.. some are slip on.. some are lace -up... I know the very ones you're talking about Diva , I have those also...  I use my slip on ones instead of  carpet slippers indoors( black & navy) , they don't slip off when I'm going up and downstairs... as my normal slippers do at times..
> 
> I have the lemon and white  ones pictured..I have 3 pairs of pink... 2 of blue.. 5 of black..one of black and pink... one of grey...2 of white..
> 
> They are expensive, so I wait for the sales and get them then...
> 
> I came to start using them about a year before I retired when I got excruciatingly painful Plantar fasciitis...and the cusioned solesoof the skechers, and light weight, saved me from retiring earlier than I did by allowing me to continue working 10 hours on my feet.. every day


Wow! You sure have a lot of sneakers! LIke you, I've managed to get them on sale, but you got a better deal. The ones I got before the lightweights were plain black and plain white. I wanted to keep it simple. My honorary daughter took me to the Sketchers outlet and the sale was buy one get the second half off. I've held on to my older pairs (black and white) of Sketchers just for going up and down to the laundry and knocking around.

It's smart that you are using the slip on ones to maneuver the stairs...certainly safer. A few decades ago, an orthopedic doctor (who I didn't like) recommended New Balance when I was diagnosed with heel spurs. Damn those things are painful !!  I wound up buying two pairs of NB sneakers but hardly ever wear them because I don't care that much for them. She also told me to get a certain style shoe insert which wound up being useless.  Now they are used as door stops.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow! You sure have a lot of sneakers! LIke you, I've managed to get them on sale, but you got a better deal. The ones I got before the lightweights were plain black and plain white. I wanted to keep it simple. My honorary daughter took me to the Sketchers outlet and the sale was buy one get the second half off. I've held on to my older pairs (black and white) of Sketchers just for going up and down to the laundry and knocking around.
> 
> It's smart that you are using the slip on ones to maneuver the stairs...certainly safer. A few decades ago, an orthopedic doctor (who I didn't like) recommended New Balance when I was diagnosed with heel spurs. Damn those things are painful !!  I wound up buying two pairs of NB sneakers but hardly ever wear them because I don't care that much for them. She also told me to get a certain style shoe insert which wound up being useless.  Now they are used as door stops.


skechers stores are horrendously overpriced, so I buy my skechers in the sports shops or online.. wherever  I get the best deal...

Wheen I got the PF in my feet, I was..like youwith your heel spurs.. told to wear a certain type of shoe, wear a certain type of sock.. bandage , heel grip..you name it, it's huge business, I sent fortunes and none of it worked..  and I was in horrible pain. It was just sheer luck that I tried the skechers.. I wasn't supposed to wear trainers to work, but I had no choice, I was in sch agony, and so I picked up a pair of skechers after reading they had goga mat cushion sole.. and hoped to gett through the dayy at work( i really wasn't somone who wore trainers very much at all except to play sports) .. who was to know they would clear up the PF within 6 months, and really change my life a lot.....


----------



## horseless carriage

katlupe said:


> Wow! She is talented! I love the colors! Post your picture with it on.



There's one or two, fern leaf design, Aloha shirts in my wardrobe that my talented wife made. She made the trousers too.


----------



## katlupe

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 200047View attachment 200048
> There's one or two, fern leaf design, Aloha shirts in my wardrobe that my talented wife made. She made the trousers too.


It looks great! Tell her she does beautiful work. You look great in it!


----------



## IFortuna

Ijust bought a small barn for my backyard to put crap in


A2ZGrammie said:


> I love shopping on Amazon! They have pretty good deals. I bought three blow up unicorn swimming floats, and a floating shark. For the grandkids, not me. We are having a family get together in Cinncinati in a couple of weeks, and I thought they would be fun. The littlest is just getting a floaty thing that I got at a regular store. Her dad said she wouldn't care. My spouse said we'd fill up the whole pool with floaties, but I think it will be fun. Oh, and we have five beach balls too. Everybody gets one. I'm a cool Grammie lol.


I love Amazon too but sometimes I find what I am looking for on the Walmart site so much cheaper.  They deliver many things free if you spend $35.  I shop between the two.


----------



## IFortuna

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 200047View attachment 200048
> There's one or two, fern leaf design, Aloha shirts in my wardrobe that my talented wife made. She made the trousers too.


They are very handsome.  I love the pattern on the shirt.  You are looking dapper.  Lucky to have such a talented gal!


----------



## IFortuna

hollydolly said:


> Do you buy much online?
> 
> Do you prefer to shop in the brick & mortar stores...?
> 
> Did you recently get a great bargain, or feel you've paid too much for something ?
> 
> Come and share what you've bought in either ....
> 
> This week we bought   a new Electric telescopic Pole tree saw.. .. which arrived today..alongside a gallon of oil for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for half the order to arrive even tho' we paid for a specific date for delivery


----------



## horseless carriage

katlupe said:


> It looks great! Tell her she does beautiful work. You look great in it!



You might like the maroon version. Best not say yes, there's many, many more you might get to see if you encourage me.


----------



## katlupe

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 200266View attachment 200264
> You might like the maroon version. Best not say yes, there's many, many more you might get to see if you encourage me.


I would triple the heart on this one! Love that color! Looks really sharp on you!


----------



## katlupe

IFortuna said:


> Ijust bought a small barn for my backyard to put crap in
> 
> I love Amazon too but sometimes I find what I am looking for on the Walmart site so much cheaper.  They deliver many things free if you spend $35.  I shop between the two.


I do that too. Shop on both sites.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 200266View attachment 200264
> You might like the maroon version. Best not say yes, there's many, many more you might get to see if you encourage me.


My favourite is the Royal Blue....


----------



## OneEyedDiva

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 200047View attachment 200048
> There's one or two, fern leaf design, Aloha shirts in my wardrobe that my talented wife made. She made the trousers too.


HC you are always sharp as 10 tacks! Even when casual. Love that outfit. Your wife is definitely a talented seamstress!


----------



## horseless carriage

OneEyedDiva said:


> HC you are always sharp as 10 tacks! Even when casual. Love that outfit. Your wife is definitely a talented seamstress!


Such fine compliments from all of you equally fine ladies, you will have me blushing.

You see the shoes on the fellow from this newspaper cutting dated 1920. I just had to have those shoes. The comments they get when I'm wearing them out and about.


----------



## katlupe

I haven't been posting on this thread lately because I am an addict, I admit. I get into a shopping frenzy and can't stop. I only buy things_ I REALLY need._ Really, I do. Then I looked through what everyone else is buying and it looks like everyone is shopping too. Now I don't feel so different. 

One thing I bought was a Cuisinart Ice Cream maker from Walmart. And a Keto Chow hoodie from Amazon.


----------



## horseless carriage

katlupe said:


> I am an addict, I admit. I get into a shopping frenzy and can't stop. I only buy things_ I REALLY need._ Really, I do.



Don't worry katlupe, there's absolutely no known cure for the Aloha shirt affection, or should that be affliction?
It's my wife's fault, her demand for perfection is amazing. Look at the centre picture, see how the two panels line up and the breast pocket all but disappears.


----------



## Geezer Garage

A bottle of Jameson's, regular purchase, maybe once a month. Mike


----------



## Verisure

A box of 5 mg 28 tablets of Oxycodone. I'm on the waiting list to get the right knee prosthetic so I'll have a matching pair.


----------



## dobielvr

Verisure said:


> A box of 5 mg 28 tablets of Oxycodone. I'm on the waiting list to get the right knee prosthetic so I'll have a matching pair.


How long is the waiting list?
Just curious....


----------



## Jules

A couple of tops at the thrift store - one was brand new from Chico.  Total $7.50. It all goes to charity so if I get home and it isn’t right, I just donate it right back.  

I still waiting for three different deliveries from one order.  They must be coming from different stores.  It’ll be Wednesday at the earliest.


----------



## Verisure

dobielvr said:


> How long is the waiting list?
> Just curious....


The waiting list at my hospital is 6 months. However, we have something called "90-day guarantee" which means that I will have the surgery done within that time at a hospital somewhere in the country.  I get to choose 3 hospitals, in order of my preference, and the operation will be done at the one that is available within the 90 days. In my case, the first two on my list are within 3 hours distance. What is the situation in your country?


----------



## Paco Dennis

That's right, an new/old time $100 flip phone . Why? Misa had to fill out forms to work part time at a local Dollar General. They asked for an emergency contact. I didn't have a phone. She found a company in Romania she trusted, and I picked the $10 a month/50Mb plan. Man is it hard to get use to. Remember how entering text was/is?  It's primitive compared to the new smart phones. I will only use it for phone calls, and texting. No Apps. No camera, no accoutrements.


----------



## katlupe

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 200329View attachment 200330View attachment 200328
> Don't worry katlupe, there's absolutely no known cure for the Aloha shirt affection, or should that be affliction?
> It's my wife's fault, her demand for perfection is amazing. Look at the centre picture, see how the two panels line up and the breast pocket all but disappears.


Amazing! Like doing wallpaper! lol 

I really like that one too.


----------



## katlupe

Paco Dennis said:


> View attachment 200641
> 
> That's right, an new/old time $100 flip phone . Why? Misa had to fill out forms to work part time at a local Dollar General. They asked for an emergency contact. I didn't have a phone. She found a company in Romania she trusted, and I picked the $10 a month/50Mb plan. Man is it hard to get use to. Remember how entering text was/is?  It's primitive compared to the new smart phones. I will only use it for phone calls, and texting. No Apps. No camera, no accoutrements.


I still have my old flip phone but do not use it. I liked those better than these new fangled ones. I have such a time answering it to get the screen to light up and to stay up while I try to answer the call. Horrible things!


----------



## Pappy

A package of memory pills. Now if I could only remember where I put them..


----------



## dobielvr

Verisure said:


> The waiting list at my hospital is 6 months. However, we have something called "90-day guarantee" which means that I will have the surgery done within that time at a hospital somewhere in the country.  I get to choose 3 hospitals, in order of my preference, and the operation will be done at the one that is available within the 90 days. In my case, the first two on my list are within 3 hours distance. What is the situation in your country?


For heart surgery, it may be 1-2 mos wait...depending on your situation.   If your valves are blocked, they'll take you in within a matter of weeks, the sooner the better.

When I had shoulder surgery, I think I waited may be a month or 2.  

We have 3 major hospitals that care for us in my town.  One of those is just outside my city limits.


----------



## Verisure

dobielvr said:


> For heart surgery, it may be 1-2 mos wait...depending on your situation.   If your valves are blocked, they'll take you in within a matter of weeks, the sooner the better.
> 
> When I had shoulder surgery, I think I waited may be a month or 2.
> 
> We have 3 major hospitals that care for us in my town.  One of those is just outside my city limits.


It seems similar to ours. You know, this sort of operation done at that hospital and another sort of operation done at some other one. I was fumbling about needing a pace-maker then one day I collapse in the park (not the first time I did that, but it was the first time AFTER the diagnosis) so they took me in two days later and did the job. I guess it was considered a semi-emergency.


----------



## dobielvr

Verisure said:


> It seems similar to ours. You know, this sort of operation done at that hospital and another sort of operation done at some other one. I was fumbling about needing a pace-maker then one day I collapse in the park (not the first time I did that, but it was the first time AFTER the diagnosis) so they took me in two days later and did the job. I guess it was considered a semi-emergency.


Oh definitely.  Sounds like an emergency to me!

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## dobielvr

I bought some wine in a box.  2 of them actually.  One is white wine, the other, red.  They're very slender boxes, I think they said they contained 10 glasses.  They fit easily in my fridge.

I also bought a 6 pack of Corona (ha ha) beer, but I seemed to have left it out in my car.  In the garage.

Do you think it's ok?  It's very cold.  Should be, right?
May be I should try it and see....lol


----------



## RadishRose

Some new toys for my doggie, dog food; skin lotion and shampoo for me.


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> I bought some wine in a box.  2 of them actually.  One is white wine, the other, red.  They're very slender boxes, I think they said they contained 10 glasses.  They fit easily in my fridge.
> 
> I also bought a 6 pack of Corona (ha ha) beer, but I seemed to have left it out in my car.  In the garage.
> 
> Do you think it's ok?  It's very cold.  Should be, right?
> May be I should try it and see....lol


The only thing that cold go wrong with the beer is that it’s so cold it freezes and blows the bottles up.  When I forgot the coke in glass bottles in my trunk, I was cleaning up the mess for weeks.


----------



## katlupe

I bought 2 different sizes of silicone molds and a pound of sea salt.


----------



## horseless carriage

We like to dine out on Christmas Day, our good friends have a chocolate box country pub, it's always a treat to dine there. Today S/F thread about being alone resonated. Our friends had put a guest on our table, she has been widowed for about two years. What delightful company she was, it made us feel warm that she not only engaged with us, but she didn't stay home where she would miss her husband. I didn't ask about children or grandchildren, I thought it impertinent to do so.

So, what did I buy today? Two three course Christmas Day meals and drinks at the bar. Mine, being the driver, were alcohol free, promise. We were there for about five and a half hours, we've been home about five hours and I still feel totally pigged out.


----------



## ElCastor

With the exception of most groceries, we buy pretty much everything on-line. I don't know how local variety and tech stores stay in business. Many haven't survived the epidemic and will probably never return. Eventually it may come down to little more than restaurants and grocery stores. That's life. The world is changing.


----------



## horseless carriage

ElCastor said:


> With the exception of most groceries, we buy pretty much everything on-line.


So far I have yet to make an actual purchase on line. You might like an amusing tale about my ineptness at internet purchases.

About a year before the corona virus struck, my wife and I went to a wedding, it was Hawaiian themed, held in a huge marquee. Guests were asked to dress Hawaiian style, I have a blue linen suit but it needed a hat and I just couldn't find the right one. But I did find a milliner in Belgium, a young lady whose English was impeccable. She sent me some small fabric swatches, gave me a price and a delivery date. Then came the awkward bit, I could go to her website and purchase on line, I could give her my card details over the phone, I could pay with Pay-Pal. The first and last options were like a foreign language and the second just wasn't an option. I don't give my card details out, full stop.

"Leave it with me," I told her, I'll get back to you in a couple of days. Two days later she's on the phone. "You've sent me Euros," she said. "they are not fake," I told her, "I bought them at the post office and I've rounded up the price so that you have your money all in twenties. "I've never been paid in cash," she replied, adding, "I can't get over it.

My hat arrived in good time for the wedding, do you want to see her fine effort?

The shirt & tie I wore for the ceremony, later they gave way for an Aloha shirt that I had left in the car.


----------



## Verisure

dobielvr said:


> Oh definitely.  Sounds like an emergency to me!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better.


Thank you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ten sacks of lawn soil. The fun never stops.


----------



## ElCastor

horseless carriage said:


> So far I have yet to make an actual purchase on line. You might like an amusing tale about my ineptness at internet purchases.
> 
> About a year before the corona virus struck, my wife and I went to a wedding, it was Hawaiian themed, held in a huge marquee. Guests were asked to dress Hawaiian style, I have a blue linen suit but it needed a hat and I just couldn't find the right one. But I did find a milliner in Belgium, a young lady whose English was impeccable. She sent me some small fabric swatches, gave me a price and a delivery date. Then came the awkward bit, I could go to her website and purchase on line, I could give her my card details over the phone, I could pay with Pay-Pal. The first and last options were like a foreign language and the second just wasn't an option. I don't give my card details out, full stop.
> 
> "Leave it with me," I told her, I'll get back to you in a couple of days. Two days later she's on the phone. "You've sent me Euros," she said. "they are not fake," I told her, "I bought them at the post office and I've rounded up the price so that you have your money all in twenties. "I've never been paid in cash," she replied, adding, "I can't get over it.
> 
> My hat arrived in good time for the wedding, do you want to see her fine effort?
> View attachment 200767
> The shirt & tie I wore for the ceremony, later they gave way for an Aloha shirt that I had left in the car.


In most cases clothing and shoes are better purchased in person -- unless it's a re-purchase of a similar article by a manufacturer you are familiar with. Most internet shopping tends to be with Amazon -- who offers just about anything you could buy in a local store. For a small annual fee you get 2 day delivery. Included with that annual delivery fee is access to their vast (I mean VAST!) library of streaming TV and movies -- some of which is fee based, but a lot is free.


----------



## hollydolly

ElCastor said:


> In most cases clothing and shoes are better purchased in person -- unless it's a re-purchase of a similar article by a manufacturer you are familiar with. Most internet shopping tends to be with Amazon -- who offers just about anything you could buy in a local store*. For a small annual fee you get 2 day delivery. *Included with that annual delivery fee is access to their vast (I mean VAST!) library of streaming TV and movies -- some of which is fee based, but a lot is free.


One day delivery here most of the time, and sometimes the same day


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> One day delivery here most of the time, and sometimes the same day


I have Prime.  Promises 2 day delivery - after they send it out.  7 - 10 is the norm.  If it’s coming from China, there’s no promise.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> I have Prime.  Promises 2 day delivery - after they send it out.  7 - 10 is the norm.  If it’s coming from China, there’s no promise.


I also have Prime...


----------



## StarSong

I've mostly bought gifts and food recently.   Am shopping for a couple of clocks though - got rid of satellite/cable TV and miss the LED clocks on the converter boxes.


----------



## Gemma

Gas for my Tahoe @$2.57 per gallon, propane for home heating @$2.87 per gallon and shots & neutering for my kitten, Gizmo, this morning.


----------



## Pinky

I just ordered 2 multi-packs of dog toys to donate to the Humane Society. Tomorrow, will launder some towels to donate as well. Unfortunately do not have any sheets/comforters to donate, as took them Goodwill some months back.


----------



## JaniceM

This might not sound like a big deal, but I was very happy to finally find a small loaf of white bread.  Previously, all I've seen were large loaves, so I never bought any because I couldn't use that much before they'd become stale.  So now I can make a couple of dishes that need white bread.


----------



## StarSong

Gemma said:


> Gas for my Tahoe @$2.57 per gallon, propane for home heating @$2.87 per gallon and shots & neutering for my kitten, Gizmo, this morning.


Wow!  Enjoy your cheap gas!  Last week I paid $4.39 at the cheapest station for unleaded.  Ouch.  
Glad to have a hybrid that averages 35 MPG.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> This might not sound like a big deal, but I was very happy to finally find a small loaf of white bread.  Previously, all I've seen were large loaves, so I never bought any because I couldn't use that much before they'd become stale.  So now I can make a couple of dishes that need white bread.


I freeze bread and take out as many slices as I might need each day


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> I freeze bread and take out as many slices as I might need each day


I did that in the past, but when the refrigerator was replaced it's freezer is too small to hold very much.


----------



## fatboy

hollydolly said:


> I freeze bread and take out as many slices as I might need each day


i do that too


----------



## Pepper

NO MORE GIFT BUYING!  I'm ecstatic.  

Until February at least


----------



## David777

Yesterday at a Nob Hill supermarket bought:
Southwest Chopped Salad Kit
gallon of whole milk
2 boxes of Boston Baked Beans candies
6oz square of white cake
6.3oz aged Gouda Cheese


----------



## caroln

Bought 8 DVDs of my favorite movies.  Got tired of waiting for them to be shown on TV.  2 came damaged so I'll have to reorder them and one is coming from England.  I guess that will take awhile to clear customs!


----------



## Packerjohn

I bought a snow shovel because I'm a Canadian living in the middle of some god awful cold weather with plenty of snow.  Oh well, the farmers want snow and so do the hydro companies.  Me, I need to shovel my car out; keeps me fit, I guess!


----------



## Kaila

Gemma said:


> Gas for my Tahoe @$2.57 per gallon, propane for home heating @$2.87 per gallon and shots & neutering for my kitten, Gizmo, this morning.


I'm glad you were able to get your cat's vet appointment, Gemma.


----------



## Ruthanne

Earl Grey Creme Tea.  It has lavander and vanilla, too.  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Gemma

Kaila said:


> I'm glad you were able to get your cat's vet appointment, Gemma.


Thank you Kaila.  I made an appointment with a different vet and it only took a few days to get in.  Gizmo is happy to be home after his procedure and is sleeping peacefully in his bed.


----------



## dobielvr

Ruthanne said:


> Earl Grey Creme Tea.  It has lavander and vanilla, too.  Can't wait to get it.


Yum...that sounds good.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a lot today..aside from  the groceries...

I haven't bought anything since well before Christmas and the sales are on now, which I'd forgotten completely about and just by sheer chance I wandered into a Big Box clothing store... and everything was slashed in price..., I mean _seriously_ reduced...

I had a ball... everything had been reduced by at least 50 % if not more...

2 Jumpers ( sweaters)... 
1. Long V neck sweater tunic top
Petite slim leg jeans with turn-ups... ( 60's style) 
1 pairs of pink and white trainers ( sneakers) £5 per pair..... 
1pair of 2 tone beige trainers with contrasting fur edging
A pair of Black suede heeled ankle boots 
A gold effect necklace ( costume jewellery...)
A fake Heather plant within a wooden planter 

total.. just £80.... .. 

Also ..this afternoon...I ordered...online...

2 white faux leather desk  letter holders
I green lidded storage box to match the 3 that  I already have ( in the sale for a massively reduced £2..and change)
5 packs  of spring flowers seeds...
2 x  USB flash Drives  64GB... 
..and a  2 TB One touch  Portable  External Hardrive .. as back up to my other 2 older ones...


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly, you had a real party at the store today.  That’s how I always feel after a wonderful time at a sale.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I freeze bread and take out as many slices as I might need each day


I do that as well......but i don't eat bread everyday.....maybe toast once in awhile.....just take out when i want some.


----------



## charry

I bought a regatta coat the  other day , as I normally wear a 14 , as I’m broad shouldered, but could only see a size 12, so bought this , when I got home I put it on I And it was like a 22 it was huge , when I took it back.....oh ,he said , that’s the style now.......well  they can keep their style ,


----------



## Kaila

charry said:


> I bought a regatta coat the  other day , as I normally wear a 14 , as I’m broad shouldered, but could only see a size 12, so bought this , when I got home I put it on I And it was like a 22 it was huge , when I took it back.....oh ,he said , that’s the style now.......well  they can keep their style ,


That's a funny story.  I hope you had some fun with the experience, even though you couldn't wear the coat that way!

@hollydolly 
You sure had a lot of fun, with your outing!!!  I am glad you had a great time!


----------



## PamfromTx

Beaded Wood Tree Chalkboard Sign and other Christmas decor, goodies (candy & cookies).


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> I bought a lot today..aside from  the groceries...
> 
> I haven't bought anything since well before Christmas and the sales are on now, which I'd forgotten completely about and just by sheer chance I wandered into a Big Box clothing store... and everything was slashed in price..., I mean _seriously_ reduced...
> 
> I had a ball... everything had been reduced by at least 50 % if not more...
> 
> 2 Jumpers ( sweaters)...
> 1. Long V neck sweater tunic top
> Petite slim leg jeans with turn-ups... ( 60's style)
> 1 pairs of pink and white trainers ( sneakers) £5 per pair.....
> 1pair of 2 tone beige trainers with contrasting fur edging
> A pair of Black suede heeled ankle boots
> A gold effect necklace ( costume jewellery...)
> A fake Heather plant within a wooden planter
> 
> total.. just £80.... ..
> 
> Also ..this afternoon...I ordered...online...
> 
> 2 white faux leather desk  letter holders
> I green lidded storage box to match the 3 that  I already have ( in the sale for a massively reduced £2..and change)
> 5 packs  of spring flowers seeds...
> 2 x  USB flash Drives  64GB...
> ..and a  2 TB One touch  Portable  External Hardrive .. as back up to my other 2 older ones...


You amaze me!!!  I can't bring myself to buy for myself; only the necessities.  I returned something that hubby bought me ... yesterday; too expensive for me.  Crazy, huh?   Well, perhaps I am.  I have all I need or want.  As I've stated before, I add one 'Christmas tree' ornament / decor item ~ each year.  I need to add on to our home to store this stuff.


----------



## horseless carriage

PamfromTx said:


> You amaze me!!!  I can't bring myself to buy for myself; only the necessities.  I returned something that hubby bought me ... yesterday; too expensive for me.  Crazy, huh?   Well, perhaps I am.  I have all I need or want.


How I empathise with you, Pam. At Christmas I will buy my wife her favourite fragrances and maybe cosmetics if she's running low. Then something to add to her cabin where she makes our clothes and finally, I give her money, as in cash.

Giving cash is all but demonised in my country. It's vulgar, insensitive and lacks commitment. Really? Have you ever seen a wad of cash returned or put in the window of a charity shop? The way I do it is to make sure the bank notes are all new, present them in a card designed to hold the money, and add a loving message. My wife agrees, like you Pam, she feels she has all that she needs or wants. But if at sometime through the year she ever wants to spoil herself with some indulgence, she can.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> You amaze me!!!  I can't bring myself to buy for myself; only the necessities.  I returned something that hubby bought me ... yesterday; too expensive for me.  Crazy, huh?   Well, perhaps I am.  I have all I need or want.  As I've stated before, I add one 'Christmas tree' ornament / decor item ~ each year.  I need to add on to our home to store this stuff.


lol...didn't you say you had hundreds of tree ornament hangers?


----------



## Jules

Groceries … and I couldn’t get out the store fast enough.  It warmed up to -14C/7F. Everyone and their best friend were there to enjoy this heatwave.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Groceries … and I couldn’t get out the store fast enough.  It warmed up to -14C/7F. Everyone and their best friend were there to enjoy this heatwave.


we're having unseasonably warm weather too.. 58 deg f here in the south of England  today..albeit rainy... but I think they said it's close to the highest temps we've ever had for December


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> we're having unseasonably warm weather too.. 58 deg f here in the south of England  today..albeit rainy... but I think they said it's close to the highest temps we've ever had for December


Never mind global warming, with utility companies raising their prices, keeping our heating bills down is OK by me.


----------



## mellowyellow

Bought some crisp white sheets on sale, much reduced.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> lol...didn't you say you had hundreds of tree ornament hangers?


Yes, but only one pair of shoes.  Ornaments have been collected since our marriage.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Yes, but only one pair of shoes.  Ornaments have been collected since our marriage.


LOL...my shoes have been collected since our marriage too.. all 21 years of it...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> LOL...my shoes have been collected since our marriage too.. all 21 years of it...


You nut!


----------



## win231

I'm just about to buy a new roof.  (today's storm let me know).


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> LOL...my shoes have been collected since our marriage too.. all 21 years of it...



You are not alone, I've even got an original shoe suitcase for when we go to vintage festivals.

Some of my shoes that live in a shoe tree rack at the bottom of the wardrobe.

Even my shoe cleaning equipment has a travelling suitcase.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Went to the Big City (Albany GA haha) and poked around in various shops, came hone and put together my winter/post-holidays table … kind of south Sea Islands influence with batik, linen and a copper kettle with Dutch flair.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Went to the Big City (Albany GA haha) and poked around in various shops, came hone and put together my winter/post-holidays table … kind of south Sea Islands influence with batik, linen and a copper kettle with Dutch flair.
> 
> View attachment 201764


how lovely....


----------



## Jules

Vitamins.  Centrum is finally selling the mini sized one in Walmart.  

Aveeno baby moisturizer cream with oatmeal.  Got home and saw I bought the wash instead.  I won’t return it because any baby products are trashed.


----------



## JaniceM

Carnation Essentials- cookies 'n' creme flavor because the regular chocolate still isn't available.  

It doesn't make sense that when I order multiples of an item and they're shipped from the same location they arrive on different days.


----------



## hollydolly

2  Faux linen waste bins.. contrasting colours for 2 bedrooms


----------



## horseless carriage

Not so much a purchase as a home made Christmas present. You need some clues.




Tell them how it is Dean:

I'm praying for rain in California
So the grapes can grow and they can make more wine
And I'm sitting in a honky in Chicago
With a broken heart and a woman on my mind
I matched the man behind the bar for the jukebox
And the music takes me back to Tennessee
And they asked who's the fool in the corner crying
I say a little ole wine drinker me
I came here last week from down in Nashville
'Cause my baby left for Florida on a train
I thought I'd get a job and just forget her
But in Chicago, the broken heartache's still the same
I matched the man behind the bar for the jukebox
And the music takes me back to Tennessee
When they ask who's the fool in the corner crying
I say a little ole wine drinker me.

My lady made me a shirt that depicts the great wine houses for Christmas. I just love a glass or three of the grape.


----------



## Tish

A new gaming chair, it is so comfortable and it reclines as well.


----------



## fatboy

ordered a mini waffle iron from Walmart to make chuffles ?,its a big deal in the keto community.


----------



## hollydolly

fatboy said:


> ordered a mini waffle iron from Walmart to make chuffles ?,its a big deal in the keto community.


chuffles... whatchootalkin' aboutWillis ?


----------



## JaniceM

Is this it-  cheesecake truffles?? https://www.pleesecakes.com/collections/christmas-chuffles/


----------



## fatboy

i might not have spelled it right.its like a waffle but low carb.made with almond or coconut flour,eggs and other recipe.its for use as a low carb bread.thought i would give it a try.besides the waffle maker was only9 bucks.


----------



## fatboy

hollydolly said:


> chuffles... whatchootalkin' aboutWillis ?


lol,loved Different Strokes


----------



## katlupe

Tish said:


> A new gaming chair, it is so comfortable and it reclines as well.
> 
> View attachment 201892


Wow, I need a chair like that! I have been looking at office chairs because mine badly needs replacing. I didn't know there was such a thing as a gaming chair. Need to change my search terms.


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> ordered a mini waffle iron from Walmart to make chuffles ?,its a big deal in the keto community.


I make them. Chaffles. Easy and good. You can find tons of recipes for them on YouTube. Keto Twins and Serious Keto's are my favorite though.


----------



## katlupe

fatboy said:


> i might not have spelled it right.its like a waffle but low carb.made with almond or coconut flour,eggs and other recipe.its for use as a low carb bread.thought i would give it a try.besides the waffle maker was only9 bucks.


Chaffles


----------



## katlupe

I bought a 2022 calendar, more Curel skin lotion, a 2022 planner that will fit in my purse, multi colored pens (for writing not coloring), a long handled natural bristled brush (for dry brushing but can be used for showering also) and more Keto Chow.


----------



## mellowyellow

My grand daughter's Christmas present which finally arrived today.  It's a huge wall hanging by William Bouguereau called _Song Of The Angels 1881_ and measures 5ft x 4ft._.  _This is the original picture



And this is the wall hanging that arrived today stretched out on my buffet in the dining room.



A little disappointed that some was cut off and the colours look a bit faded but she's gunna love it.  

I bought it from Fine Art America which cost $78 American but was $116.21 Aussie dollars.


----------



## Georgiagranny

For months I've been threatening to pull the trigger on an order for jeans. Did that this morning and ordered a long-sleeve t-shirt as well. Thursday delivery for the jeans, Friday delivery for the shirt. The total was enough to save me the shipping charge. Just last week I spent half an Amazon gift card on N95 masks. Guilty. I'm a spendthrift. 

Now for ordering bulbs for wandflowers (also called Ixia). These bulbs just don't exist here in any of the garden centers or stores that have garden centers. They're supposed to be planted in the fall, but the earliest shipping date I've seen is at the end of March. Wut? The end of March is already warm weather here, and Ixia is a cool-weather bloomer

Payday is Thursday. I'm gonna hit the "submit order" tab on Thursday, and may the devil take the hindmost.


----------



## Knight

Still to early to shop but plan to buy boneless chicken breast at Von's. Going to stock up @$1.27 a lb. Last week my wife wanted a food saver vacuum sealer so she bought this one. NESCO VS-02 Food Vacuum Sealer Starter Kit with Vacuum Sealer Bags, Black.


----------



## Jules

Ordered a new SS travel mug to replace the one I destroyed the seal on.  This style seems not to be made anymore.  

I ordered on the evening of Jan 10th.  Having Amazon Prime and 2 day delivery, it should be here on January *22nd*.  That wasn’t a typo.  That’s the norm.  

Yesterday I bought a new tablecloth at Walmart.  It washed up well so bought another colour today.  My old ones will be donated.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Ordered a new SS travel mug to replace the one I destroyed the seal on.  This style seems not to be made anymore.
> 
> I ordered on the evening of Jan 10th.  Having Amazon Prime and 2 day delivery, it should be here on January *22nd*.  That wasn’t a typo.  That’s the norm.
> 
> Yesterday I bought a new tablecloth at Walmart.  It washed up well so bought another colour today.  My old ones will be donated.


why are you still paying for prime ? ...I've had that happen a couple of time too tbh... but not enough that I'd cancel prime, but if ever got to be a habit then I would cancel. Incidentally when I order using Prime, most of the time  I get a one day delivery , and occasionally same day delivery...


----------



## katlupe

I bought a small 3 shelf corner table for inside my shower. It came yesterday and it is perfect! I also ordered a rabbit tee shirt that is the rabbit from Alice in Wonderland. It is just like the picture. Happy with it. Both from Amazon.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> why are you still paying for prime ? ...I've had that happen a couple of time too tbh... but not enough that I'd cancel prime, but if ever got to be a habit then I would cancel. Incidentally when I order using Prime, most of the time  I get a one day delivery , and occasionally same day delivery...


My orders from Amazon Prime are usually here with a day or two too.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> why are you still paying for prime ? ...I've had that happen a couple of time too tbh... but not enough that I'd cancel prime, but if ever got to be a habit then I would cancel. Incidentally when I order using Prime, most of the time  I get a one day delivery , and occasionally same day delivery...


Same here, unless the item is being shipped directly from another country, in which case AMZ gives the estimated delivery date before the purchase is complete.  

AMZ often beats its estimated delivery date.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> why are you still paying for prime ?


We watch Prime TV shows.  It balances out and even though I just order a few things per year I don’t want to pay for shipping.


----------



## RadishRose

mellowyellow said:


> My grand daughter's Christmas present which finally arrived today.  It's a huge wall hanging by William Bouguereau called _Song Of The Angels 1881_ and measures 5ft x 4ft._.  _This is the original picture
> 
> View attachment 202666
> 
> And this is the wall hanging that arrived today stretched out on my buffet in the dining room.
> 
> View attachment 202667
> 
> A little disappointed that some was cut off and the colours look a bit faded but she's gunna love it.
> 
> I bought it from Fine Art America which cost $78 American but was $116.21 Aussie dollars.


This is one of my most favorite pieces of art!

I wish so much wasn't cut off; the beautiful wings, etc......still beautiful though.


----------



## RadishRose

Got a stick vacuum, a basic set of cookware and a package of dish towels for my GS who is moving from the roommates to his own apartment.

A new laptop for me, arrives Sat., and dog food.


----------



## StarSong

What a good grandma you are!  Your grandson will thank you every day!


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> What a good grandma you are!  Your grandson will thank you every day!


Thanks, SS.


----------



## katlupe

I bought a bottle of Echinacea drops, oat hay, thinner compression stocking, magnetic hooks, some essential oils that I ran out of and some warm sweats for my son, all from Amazon. From Walmart I ordered a floor mat for the kitchen (not a rug but they call it a fatigue free mat), a small rug and fleece blanket for Rabbit (I worry about him getting cold at night).


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> Got a stick vacuum, a basic set of cookware and a package of dish towels for my GS who is moving from the roommates to his own apartment.
> 
> A new laptop for me, arrives Sat., and dog food.


Ah! A new laptop! I am still in love with mine that I got back in August!


----------



## Georgiagranny

A cookie jar shaped like a camper for step-daughter's birthday present. She's big on camping and is gonna love it. Website says it'll be here tomorrow. Then I have to ship it to her because I ordered it through work and there's no option to have it shipped to a different address. Her birthday isn't until the 23rd so if it really does get here tomorrow it might actually get to her by the 23rd.


----------



## officerripley

RadishRose said:


> Got a stick vacuum, a basic set of cookware and a package of dish towels for my GS who is moving from the roommates to his own apartment.
> 
> A new laptop for me, arrives Sat., and dog food.


Which stick vac did you buy, RadishRose? I think my old one is getting ready to expire.


----------



## Rah-Rah

From Target: Aquafresh Toothpaste, Alba Botanica Bath & Shower Gel, Aveeno Shave Gel.


----------



## Jules

A scarf.  The local artisan was there and I always like what she makes.  Definitely don’t need it.  Also some homemade frozen samosas to have with butter chicken next week.  Some smaller jars to downsize the Costco size bottles of spices; some I just know I’ll never use that amount of spices in a decade.


----------



## StarSong

I just started a new thread:
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-have-you-donated-sold-or-trashed-recently.67939/

While I enjoy getting new things, I get equal pleasure from thinning possessions that are no longer beloved, useful or worth the dusting effort. Thought some of you might feel the same.


----------



## David777

Some of my residence rooms don't have strong lighting illumination so in the past if needing to do more work therein would be moving around various cheap floor lamp stands room to room, incandescent or fluorescent.   Given the rise of LED, battery, and materials technology, expected there would be numbers of more efficient portable modern products now with high illumination so after a wee research just amazon ordered the following for $42.  Not the most powerful, fanciest, or most expensive but rather functional, highly rated, priced well: 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08VRXN6RC/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

LOFTER-pro, TG01-30W, 30W LED Work Lights, compact 2.33#, waterproof, cordless, 3000 Lumen Rechargeable Work Light with Stand, 6500K, USB Powered, 6000ma rechargeable battery, 360° Rotating Job Site Working Lighting for Outdoor Camping Hiking Emergency Car Repairing,  3 light brightness levels. 

With a 6500K color temperature, it will also work as a photographic lamp both indoors and remotely outdoors.  Most of time will be set up in my usually dim main bedroom.  Expect to toss 3 or 4 old lamp stands in the trash.


----------



## Rah-Rah

We bought Italian food take out last evening and also a bottle of Red Wine.


----------



## hollydolly

David777 said:


> Some of my residence rooms don't have strong lighting illumination so in the past if needing to do more work therein would be moving around various cheap floor lamp stands room to room, incandescent or fluorescent.   Given the rise of LED, battery, and materials technology, expected there would be numbers of more efficient portable modern products now with high illumination so after a wee research just amazon ordered the following for $42.  Not the most powerful, fanciest, or most expensive but rather functional, highly rated, priced well:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08VRXN6RC/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> LOFTER-pro, TG01-30W, 30W LED Work Lights, compact 2.33#, waterproof, cordless, 3000 Lumen Rechargeable Work Light with Stand, 6500K, USB Powered, 6000ma rechargeable battery, 360° Rotating Job Site Working Lighting for Outdoor Camping Hiking Emergency Car Repairing,  3 light brightness levels.
> 
> With a 6500K color temperature, it will also work as a photographic lamp both indoors and remotely outdoors.  Most of time will be set up in my usually dim main bedroom.  Expect to toss 3 or 4 old lamp stands in the trash.


ha!! I bought something very similar a couple of months ago.. they are small and super powerful for emergency lighting.. as an avid photographer, it would never have occurred to me to use it as a backlight for my pictures.. thanks for that snippet of really useful info...


----------



## David777

My work light is due Thursday.  Am expecting to discover numbers of ways to use it I've not yet imagined.  Also in another few years am betting a lot more people will have these too as most high brightness lighting in the past has been AC power corded.  Another use I thought of personally as an exhibiting landscape photographer given the even illumination from many LEDs is to illuminate large photographic prints.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought 3  large Black & white botanical  Prints from Etsy... just got to look for Frames now.. and then they'll hang in the spare room... They arrived today...







..and from Amazon.. which are due over the next couple of days, I bought 2 more olive green  foldable  lidded storage boxes.. which I've mentioned buying  before, they're superb for the price.. ..also some Pure silk pillowcases,..they're a life saver for preventing my hair from breaking or tangling while I'm asleep.

A new resin double  plant pot to hang on my garden fence..to go along with the ones which have been there for several years..

Some roll on perfume oils...  ( all of the above to come today and tomorrow )

Some Stick on soles for my prettiest high heel ankle boots.. the soles are so slippy so I'm unable to wear them... I got this last week, and put it and the boots on the workbench in the barn, but still not got around to gluing them on yet..it's just too cold in the barn at the moment to be up there working...


----------



## win231

I had enough of the cold.  I was tired of having to cut my daily walk short because I was shivering & convulsing - despite wearing 2 warm shirts & a ski jacket.
I found this jacket that is certified for _60 below zero_.   And I like the brand name:  "Refrigiwear."


----------



## Jackie23

A new frost free freezer to replace a thirty year old one, they delivered this morning, I've transferred the food out of the old one to the new....this makes 4 new appliances I've replaced recently....happy will all except the new cook top, it is VERY hard to keep clean....I've bought a couple of new pans and trying to learn to cook with lower temperature, hoping this will help with the cleaning.


----------



## Georgiagranny

The cookie jar I mentioned the other day has been delivered. I only opened it up enough to check and make sure it's not broken (and to see if it's as cute as I thought it would be). Step-daughter is going to love it. It'll get shipped to her tomorrow via UPS and might even get there in time for her birthday next Monday.


----------



## katlupe

I bought 3 new skirts and 4 pairs of capris. From Woman Within.


----------



## Knight

Going to try this as a way to make my wife happy. Before ordering, it took a little explaining. Yes it will be cold water & no feeding warm water was not an option. 

SAMODRA Non-Electric Bidet - Self Cleaning Dual Nozzle (Frontal and Rear Wash) Fresh Water Bidet Toilet Seat Attachment with Independent Adjustable Water Pressure (Classic White)


----------



## Medusa

This is such a fun thread.    
My very last purchase was last night; ordered some Suave hair mousse.


----------



## Medusa

Jackie23 said:


> A new frost free freezer to replace a thirty year old one, they delivered this morning, I've transferred the food out of the old one to the new....this makes 4 new appliances I've replaced recently....happy will all except the new cook top, it is VERY hard to keep clean....I've bought a couple of new pans and trying to learn to cook with lower temperature, hoping this will help with the cleaning.


Woot!  That's awesome!


----------



## hollydolly

I haven't bought anything, but I'm thinking of getting a few quotes for some interior decorating... I'm over doing all that stuff myself these days... I just don't want to have the hassle if I can get it done without it costing an arm and a lung..


----------



## Medusa

hollydolly said:


> I haven't bought anything, but I'm thinking of getting a few quotes for some interior decorating... I'm over doing all that stuff myself these days... I just don't want to have the hassle if I can get it done without it costing an arm and a lung..


Preach.  In as much as possible, hassle-free living.  We have enough stressors.


----------



## hollydolly

Medusa said:


> Preach.  In as much as possible, hassle-free living.  We have enough stressors.


Amen to that....


----------



## hollydolly

Just bought a peach coloured duvet cover set for the  bed in the spare room


----------



## carouselsilver

I never thought I would, but I bought a "onsie" which is a one piece pajama with a hood and which is enclosed at the feet. Temps have been dropping into single digits, and I wanted to stay warm without having to bundle up.


----------



## hollydolly

carouselsilver said:


> I never thought I would, but I bought a "onsie" which is a one piece pajama with a hood and which is enclosed at the feet. Temps have been dropping into single digits, and I wanted to stay warm without having to bundle up.


I've never bought one of those, I just never fancied wearing anything I'd have to fully remove to go for a pee...


----------



## Furryanimal

Just did an online shop....


----------



## carouselsilver

hollydolly said:


> I've never bought one of those, I just never fancied wearing anything I'd have to fully remove to go for a pee...


Yes, that is the one drawback with these.


----------



## PamfromTx

Haven't been out to any stores.  Ordered (online) toddler Valentine jewelry for the girls.  Hope they like them.


----------



## Tish

I bought this cool sweatshirt, can't wait till it shows up.


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> I bought this cool sweatshirt, can't wait till it shows up.
> 
> View attachment 205074


I want one of those....tellllll...meeeee..pleeeeeasee..where did you buy it...


----------



## Michael Z

Bought some USA-made Winter Pac Boots, made by Hoffmann boots.  My old LaCrosse Iceman Boots, once made in the US, of 25 years have about had it. LaCrosse boots are now imported and not near the quality, yet they forgot to lower the prices accordingly.


----------



## Tish

Here you go @hollydolly 

https://au.lilicloth.com/products/s...k-casual-long-sleeve-sweatshirt?variant=58097


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> Here you go @hollydolly
> 
> https://au.lilicloth.com/products/s...k-casual-long-sleeve-sweatshirt?variant=58097


ooooh nooooooo...they don't ship overseas....


----------



## Pepper

The middle finger of my left hand recently, about a month ago, developed:
*Trigger finger* is a *condition in which one of your fingers gets stuck in a bent position*. Your finger may bend or straighten with a snap — like a trigger being pulled and released. Trigger finger is also known as stenosing tenosynovitis (stuh-NO-sing ten-o-sin-o-VIE-tis).



So today I bought a finger splint contraption.  It's the worst at night, it actually wakes me up & sometimes it hurts!   
I remember my mother showing me a finger that did that too and she was mystified.  "Look, look," she'd say "I'm not doing it!"
This is exactly what I bought.


----------



## drifter

Only groceries.


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> Here you go @hollydolly
> 
> https://au.lilicloth.com/products/s...k-casual-long-sleeve-sweatshirt?variant=58097


found one online in the UK just ordered it.. in Blue...


----------



## StarSong

drifter said:


> Only groceries.


Same for me.  Stopped at Aldi after visiting DD and her fam this afternoon and picked up a few groceries.  Was shocked at the price of eggs - more than double what they were a year ago, and Aldi usually has the best prices for them.


----------



## drifter

StarSong said:


> Same for me.  Stopped at Aldi after visiting DD and her fam this afternoon and picked up a few groceries.  Was shocked at the price of eggs - more than double what they were a year ago, and Aldi usually has the best prices for them.


Same here.


----------



## katlupe

I went back to Woman Within earlier today and bought 4 tops. I have gotten in the habit of wearing tee shirts and thought I might like to change a bit. So I will see how I like these.


----------



## Devi

I was looking to stock up again on Plackers — kind of teeth picks with a bit of floss.


Unfortunately, Amazon and Walmart are now selling these combined with the mint version (hate those).

Before, Amazon was selling for about $5.30USD for two 60-piece bags. After hearing Dollar Tree discussed, I went there to search. Yes, they had the ones I wanted, but you had to get at minimum a whole case of 24 packages at $1 apiece — so it came to only $37.50 ($24 plus shipping and handling).

Of course, I'll have to move out to make room for them. LOL

I know. Thrilling.


----------



## Forerunner

A broom! Lol Though I am thinking about buying myself a new guitar! I like sitting outside and playing for the squirrels. The neighbors haven't complained...yet! Lol


----------



## mrstime

I love scratch tickets, so I went to my favorite place to get them, won $30.00 and then reinvested in more scratch tickets.


----------



## carouselsilver

hollydolly said:


> ooooh nooooooo...they don't ship overseas....


Maybe somebody could buy one and send it to you?


----------



## Irwin

I bought an air fryer. It arrived today in a beat up box and with a broken handle. Amazon is shipping me a new one, which should be here on the 26th. It's for situations like this that I like buying stuff through Amazon. Exchanges and returns are easy.


----------



## hollydolly

carouselsilver said:


> Maybe somebody could buy one and send it to you?


No it's ok  I found one online in the UK, so I've ordered one...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Forerunner said:


> A broom! Lol Though I am thinking about buying myself a new guitar! I like sitting outside and playing for the squirrels. The neighbors haven't complained...yet! Lol


A broom is a swell choice because, yanno, a new broom sweeps clean! My favorite broom came from a dollar store. I'm kinda ticked about it because it's only been about 4-5 years and has to be replaced *already*. The dollar store now wants $1.25 for the same broom. That extra 25 cents is gonna break the bank


----------



## hollydolly

Forerunner said:


> A broom! Lol Though I am thinking about buying myself a new guitar! I like sitting outside and playing for the squirrels. The neighbors haven't complained...yet! Lol


I wish I had a neighbour who sat outside and  played guitar, ..not electric guitar I hasten to add... ...I like to listen to gentle guitar music.

My daughter is a guitarist, she plays Bass.. but of course it's been a long time since she played here ...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Michael Z I used to be a fan of Sorel boots. Glad I don't live in the north anymore because those are now made in China, too. Well...not that it would matter because my Sorels would have outlived me anyway. I donated them to St. Vinny's before we moved so they're now keeping somebody else's feet warm and dry.

@hollydolly  I got a long-sleeve t-shirt for Christmas that says "I garden so that I don't choke people"


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> A broom is a swell choice because, yanno, a new broom sweeps clean! My favorite broom came from a dollar store. I'm kinda ticked about it because it's only been about 4-5 years and has to be replaced *already*. The dollar store now wants $1.25 for the same broom. That extra 25 cents is gonna break the bank


I've got the same Broom I bought when I was first married to my ex... 46 years ago... It's only had 6 new handles and 8  new heads...


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> I've got the same Broom I bought when I was first married to my ex... 46 years ago... It's only had 6 new handles and 8  new heads...


Given your new *status*, you might want to just throw caution to the winds and buy a whole new one...like I said, a new broom sweeps clean!


----------



## Medusa

Devi said:


> I was looking to stock up again on Plackers — kind of teeth picks with a bit of floss.
> View attachment 205110
> 
> Unfortunately, Amazon and Walmart are now selling these combined with the mint version (hate those).
> 
> Before, Amazon was selling for about $5.30USD for two 60-piece bags. After hearing Dollar Tree discussed, I went there to search. Yes, they had the ones I wanted, but you had to get at minimum a whole case of 24 packages at $1 apiece — so it came to only $37.50 ($24 plus shipping and handling).
> 
> Of course, I'll have to move out to make room for them. LOL
> 
> I know. Thrilling.


I use those too and am frustrated as well.  Also the interdental brushes.  Have you tried the Dollar Store?  They used to carry both items, but I've been afraid to go that "deep" into the shopping mass.  LOL


----------



## JaniceM

A box of 14 Cadbury milk chocolate candy bars.


----------



## MickaC

I think I’ve lost my shopping gene.
Other than groceries and meds, and Christmas gifts, have bought nothing.
Does buying hydro count.....I buy that every month.


----------



## Murrmurr

I ordered a glass pitcher for my iced tea, except what arrived is a carafe. I thought I ordered a 2-litre pitcher but when I looked back at the website it was indeed a 1-litre carafe. I was so POed at myself. And the stupid thing is over-priced, too. But I didn't want the hassle of returning it or exchanging it, and didn't want to toss it, so I just sat in my recliner and grumbled about it for a couple hours.

Then Michelle brought me a tall glass of ice and a carafe of tea. **>> <<**
Saves me like 3 or 4 trips to the fridge for refills. Worth every penny.

(Yeah, I drink a lot of iced tea)


----------



## carouselsilver

This is on my wish list"
https://www.acorn.com/products/the-original-acorn-slipper-sock?variant=31866430881923


----------



## Murrmurr

carouselsilver said:


> This is on my wish list"
> https://www.acorn.com/products/the-original-acorn-slipper-sock?variant=31866430881923


I have a pair of those. They're almost 4 years old and still awesome.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Yesterday I ordered a case of disinfectant spray (12) and a case of ammonia (6) from Dollar Tree. These items are only available by the case and it seems buying by the case was required of other items as well.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Same for me.  Stopped at Aldi after visiting DD and her fam this afternoon and picked up a few groceries.  Was shocked at the price of eggs - more than double what they were a year ago, and Aldi usually has the best prices for them.


prices of eggs haven't changed in Aldi here, I know because I bought some just 2 days ago...


----------



## David777

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-have-you-bought-recently.42032/page-117#post-1980123

After receiving the above 30 ounce 3000 lumen 30 watt LED work light for $42, I was so impressed that I then ordered a more powerful 3.6 pound 8000 lumen 100 watt work light for $67 that I just received yesterday.  Powered by 6 rechargeable 18650 large batteries that is a lot of power, 15,000ma/hr total.  As a landscape photographer I have dozens of large prints up to 40 inches wide and this is by far the best wonderfully even illuminating light I've found for displaying my prints.  Much better than any incandescent, fluorescent.  Also will be great as a camera photo light.

https://www.amazon.com/OTYTY-Rechar...=8000+lumen+work+light&link_code=qs&qid=1643054624&sourceid=Mozilla-search&sr=8-5


----------



## Forerunner

hollydolly said:


> I wish I had a neighbour who sat outside and  played guitar, ..not electric guitar I hasten to add... ...I like to listen to gentle guitar music.
> 
> My daughter is a guitarist, she plays Bass.. but of course it's been a long time since she played here ...


There is a little area beside my townhouse with a nice tree. There's room for a picnic table. It would be nice if residents hung out, had coffee, and talked. I'd stand by my wall and play. Perhaps we will be free to do this this coming summer! 
In the meantime, I'll keep my squirrely friends entertained. And the chipmunks...can't forget them! Lol


----------



## Forerunner

carouselsilver said:


> This is on my wish list"
> https://www.acorn.com/products/the-original-acorn-slipper-sock?variant=31866430881923


I'm in need for some slippers...I wonder if Walmart carries them?


----------



## hollydolly

Got a delivery of 2 new Royal Blue  tops this morning both from Roman, I love Roman online..I buy a lot of tops from there , plus  they have some stores dotted around as well...so if something doesn't fit well then it's easy to return it to the store ..

https://www.roman.co.uk/search?q=royal+blue


----------



## Liberty

Hub signed checks for a new pumper and hook & ladder truck...big one that takes two drivers to run it.  Otherwise, pretty nothing new around here yet this year.


----------



## StarSong

Forerunner said:


> I'm in need for some slippers...I wonder if Walmart carries them?


Probably not that brand.  The website price is $52.00 per pair.


----------



## RadishRose

For some reason, I bought this at Walmart yesterday. I will probably use it less than a dozen times and end up giving it to someone. Or, I may return it.  






I also bought each of my 2 grandsons a thermal Henley shirt on sale.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> For some reason, I bought this at Walmart yesterday. I will probably use it less than a dozen times and end up giving it to someone. Or, I may return it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought each of my 2 grandsons a thermal Henley shirt on sale.


Looks like you were hankering for an Egg McMuffin!


----------



## funsearcher!

Since January 1st, nothing but groceries. No great desire for anything.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Looks like you were hankering for an Egg McMuffin!


I think I had an Egg McMuffin once in my whole life. 
What I used to love were the B-sandwiches at the corner deli/sandwich shop near my office.


----------



## old medic

I been hunting a new play toy... Picked up a NTM 4 wheeler...


----------



## Forerunner

hollydolly said:


> Got a delivery of 2 new Royal Blue  tops this morning both from Roman, I love Roman online..I buy a lot of tops from there , plus  they have some stores dotted around as well...so if something doesn't fit well then it's easy to return it to the store ..
> 
> https://www.roman.co.uk/search?q=royal+blue


Lol I was picturing you playing with spinning tops. Then I realized what you meant!


----------



## carouselsilver

Forerunner said:


> I'm in need for some slippers...I wonder if Walmart carries them?


If you mean that you wonder if Walmart carries them, I doubt it. I had a pair of these back in 2008, and I got them from LL Bean. They were pricey, but lasted a long time. Then they were discontinued, and I was disappointed because they are finally starting to fall apart. Then I found this store, and there they were. I am sure that there are cheaper versions out there, depends on how much you can spend. That's why this pair is on my wish list.


----------



## jujube

Today, I ordered a "wobble board" from Amazon.

Subsequently, I will either improve my balance or break every bone in my body.  

Stay tuned.


----------



## JaniceM

carouselsilver said:


> If you mean that you wonder if Walmart carries them, I doubt it. I had a pair of these back in 2008, and I got them from LL Bean. They were pricey, but lasted a long time. Then they were discontinued, and I was disappointed because they are finally starting to fall apart. Then I found this store, and there they were. I am sure that there are cheaper versions out there, depends on how much you can spend. That's why this pair is on my wish list.


Often, if an item isn't available in the usual places-  Walmart, etc.-  the place to find them is ebay.


----------



## JaniceM

A recent Amazon order:  I thought I'd ordered a 3-pack of larger-sized canisters of coffee, but when the box arrived and I opened it I found it was a 6-pack.  Won't be running out of coffee for a LOOOOONG time!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Just completed an online grocery shop...it's past 3pm here , so delivery will be around 10am tomorrow morning. I like to get the bulky and heavy stuff delivered to save me hauling it in the car...


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I think I had an Egg McMuffin once in my whole life.
> What I used to love were the B-sandwiches at the corner deli/sandwich shop near my office.


What are B sandwiches?  

When visiting NY I'll often grab an egg sandwich for breakfast: 
Scrambled or over easy eggs, and a slice of cheddar (or American - ugh) cheese, on a lightly buttered or mayo-ed hard (kaiser) roll with a little salt and pepper. So simple, so tasty and so likely to make my arteries roundly scold me 45 minutes later.


----------



## JaniceM

StarSong said:


> What are B sandwiches?
> 
> When visiting NY I'll often grab an egg sandwich for breakfast:
> Scrambled or over easy eggs, and a slice of cheddar (or American - ugh) cheese, on a lightly buttered or mayo-ed hard (kaiser) roll with a little salt and pepper. So simple, so tasty and so likely to make my arteries roundly scold me 45 minutes later.


I miss the way kaiser rolls are in NY..  big difference locally


----------



## StarSong

JaniceM said:


> I miss the way kaiser rolls are in NY..  big difference locally


Yup, yup, yup!  I also miss salt sticks.  Remember those?


----------



## JaniceM

StarSong said:


> Yup, yup, yup!  I also miss salt sticks.  Remember those?


No, I've never heard of those.


----------



## Snow74

hollydolly said:


> Got a delivery of 2 new Royal Blue  tops this morning both from Roman, I love Roman online..I buy a lot of tops from there , plus  they have some stores dotted around as well...so if something doesn't fit well then it's easy to return it to the store ..
> 
> https://www.roman.co.uk/search?q=royal+blue


I buy mostly on Amazon I figure in the last two years I probably own at least a couple of square feet of the place…


----------



## hollydolly

Snow74 said:


> I buy mostly on Amazon I figure in the last two years I probably own at least a couple of square feet of the place…


I think most of us have bought a percentage of Amazon during this last 2 years... but I try and compare prices with other stores, it's astonishing just how often Amazon is the more expensive..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I think most of us have bought a percentage of Amazon during this last 2 years... but *I try and compare prices with other stores*, *it's astonishing just how often Amazon is the more expensive..*


Very true.  Early on AZ was the cheapest for almost everything... once they got us all trained to make their site our go-to for shopping, they were no longer the least expensive.  

I shop around.


----------



## Snow74

hollydolly said:


> I think most of us have bought a percentage of Amazon during this last 2 years... but I try and compare prices with other stores, it's astonishing just how often Amazon is the more expensive..


Maybe where you are///but as much as I love my country tis expensive living here...also some of the things I want I can't get in the stores I frequent.I have now bought on the curse of the Canadian Sellers...woe is me


----------



## drifter

50 N95 Masks.


----------



## hollydolly

Snow74 said:


> Maybe where you are///but as much as I love my country tis expensive living here...also some of the things I want I can't get in the stores I frequent.I have now bought on the curse of the Canadian Sellers...woe is me


LOL...I live in London one of the most expensive places on the planet...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I think most of us have bought a percentage of Amazon during this last 2 years... but I try and compare prices with other stores, it's astonishing just how often Amazon is the more expensive..


If they don't get you one way, they'll get you another way. For instance, I was going to purchase vitamins this morning .. figured, if I ordered 2 or 3, there wouldn't be a delivery charge. They worked it so that they would arrive individually on different days - and, of course there would be a delivery charge for each.

I will purchase them from the Pharmacy this time around.


----------



## Snow74

Pinky said:


> If they don't get you one way, they'll get you another way. For instance, I was going to purchase vitamins this morning .. figured, if I ordered 2 or 3, there wouldn't be a delivery charge. They worked it so that they would arrive individually on different days - and, of course there would be a delivery charge for each.
> 
> I will purchase them from the Pharmacy this time around.


i purchased the Prime Membership...they deliver for free within a day or two...maybe I should pay as I go and that would bring down my purchases or maybe yet a parental control on Amazon site


----------



## hollydolly

Snow74 said:


> i purchased the Prime Membership...they deliver for free within a day or two...maybe I should pay as I go and that would bring down my purchases or maybe yet a parental control on Amazon site


Yes I have Prime too...

I just mentioned the other day here.. that I bought a stacking shelf unit for cans and jars from a kitchen cupboard. It was on Amazon for £10..  in Habitat online it was £6... in Lakeland ..it was £19.00 and in Poundland  store  on the high street  the exact same item was £2.00..guess which one I bought ?


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> I want one of those....tellllll...meeeee..pleeeeeasee..where did you buy it...


I haven't bought one, but I see them advertised at the bottom of my internet page.  Weird.
They always catch my eye, there's a few diff sayings.

ETA: I just went to their website, and they're offering 50% off your first order????  Wow

And,,,,,I'm about 3 days late to the party.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> I haven't bought one, but I see them advertised at the bottom of my internet page.  Weird.
> They always catch my eye, there's a few diff sayings.


Well I bought one, just waiting for it to be delivered any day now.. I bet it's not as nice in real life, clothes on these weird Chinese website rarely are.. but I'm hoping to be surprised..


----------



## dobielvr

Devi said:


> I was looking to stock up again on Plackers — kind of teeth picks with a bit of floss.
> View attachment 205110
> 
> Unfortunately, Amazon and Walmart are now selling these combined with the mint version (hate those).
> 
> Before, Amazon was selling for about $5.30USD for two 60-piece bags. After hearing Dollar Tree discussed, I went there to search. Yes, they had the ones I wanted, but you had to get at minimum a whole case of 24 packages at $1 apiece — so it came to only $37.50 ($24 plus shipping and handling).
> 
> Of course, I'll have to move out to make room for them. LOL
> 
> I know. Thrilling.


Oh no!
I , too, get them at the Dollar store.  Just the one pack for a $1.
I never have to buy a whole case.


----------



## dobielvr

mrstime said:


> I love scratch tickets, so I went to my favorite place to get them, won $30.00 and then reinvested in more scratch tickets.


Scratchers and lottery tickets are my weakness.
I bought a lottery ticket yesterday for tonight's drawing.  It's for 11 million.


----------



## dobielvr

Murrmurr said:


> I ordered a glass pitcher for my iced tea, except what arrived is a carafe. I thought I ordered a 2-litre pitcher but when I looked back at the website it was indeed a 1-litre carafe. I was so POed at myself. And the stupid thing is over-priced, too. But I didn't want the hassle of returning it or exchanging it, and didn't want to toss it, so I just sat in my recliner and grumbled about it for a couple hours.
> 
> Then Michelle brought me a tall glass of ice and a carafe of tea. **>> <<**
> Saves me like 3 or 4 trips to the fridge for refills. Worth every penny.
> 
> (Yeah, I drink a lot of iced tea)


I drink a lot of iced tea too.  I have a little pink container w/a spout I bought at the $ store.
I'm always having to refill my glass or make a new batch of tea.  

But, what a 'brilliant ' idea to use the carafe that way!  Smart lady.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Scratchers and lottery tickets are my weakness.
> I bought a lottery ticket yesterday for tonight's drawing.  It's for 11 million.


you won't forget I'm your best buddy if you win , will you ?


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> What are B sandwiches?


Breakfast sandwiches.  
I love American cheese, but it has to be Land 'O Lakes, sliced at the deli counter.


----------



## Snow74

hollydolly said:


> Yes I have Prime too...
> 
> I just mentioned the other day here.. that I bought a stacking shelf unit for cans and jars from a kitchen cupboard. It was on Amazon for £10..  in Habitat online it was £6... in Lakeland ..it was £19.00 and in Poundland  store  on the high street  the exact same item was £2.00..guess which one I bought ?


not one of the stores you mentioned I have heard of in Canada....


----------



## RadishRose

Just got back from grocery shopping. Expecting a big storm Friday night and all day Sat. 

Bought some cod for tonight with rice and Brussels sprouts. Got a chunk of bottom round roast intending to cube, brown and make vegetable beef soup tomorrow.

Both Adli's and Stop and Shop weren't very busy, but both very low on items. 

I heard pasta is getting scarce. Stop and Shop had Barilla pasta on _sale_, 2 for 3.00! What the hell kind of sale is that!? Other brands that were left were all 1.99 a 16oz box. I bought 5 boxes of various types, plus 2 lbs. acini de pepe for soups.


----------



## hollydolly

Snow74 said:


> not one of the stores you mentioned I have heard of in Canada....


well that's because they're in the UK...


----------



## Snow74

hollydolly said:


> well that's because they're in the UK...


Duh. Lol I figured that one out..did not know if you knew they were not in Canada


----------



## hollydolly

Snow74 said:


> Duh. Lol I figured that one out..did not know if you knew they were not in Canada


I see what you mean... I don't know anything about stores in Canada...


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I heard pasta is getting scarce. Stop and Shop had Barilla pasta on _sale_, 2 for 3.00! What the hell kind of sale is that!? Other brands that were left were all 1.99 a 16oz box. I bought 5 boxes of various types, plus 2 lbs. acini de pepe for soups.


I'm with you.  To me a pasta sale means $1.00/lb or less.  My Aldi just this week started carrying a wide assortment of pastas at less than $1.00/lb so I grabbed some.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Just got back from grocery shopping. Expecting a big storm Friday night and all day Sat.
> 
> Bought some cod for tonight with rice and Brussels sprouts. Got a chunk of bottom round roast intending to cube, brown and make vegetable beef soup tomorrow.
> 
> Both Adli's and Stop and Shop weren't very busy, but both very low on items.
> 
> I heard pasta is getting scarce. Stop and Shop had Barilla pasta on _sale_, 2 for 3.00! What the hell kind of sale is that!? Other brands that were left were all 1.99 a 16oz box. I bought 5 boxes of various types, plus 2 lbs. acini de pepe for soups.


Not a shortage of Pasta _again.. ?....._well if it happens here too..I'm not concerned, I have a few bags of Pasta in the store, and I really rarely eat Pasta tbh


----------



## Sliverfox

I did  buy a  10 inch ceramic  coated fry pan  at Walmart.
Ordered couple of  books from Thrift books.


----------



## MMinSoCal

The services of a fence builder and concrete layer.


----------



## Forerunner

RadishRose said:


> For some reason, I bought this at Walmart yesterday. I will probably use it less than a dozen times and end up giving it to someone. Or, I may return it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought each of my 2 grandsons a thermal Henley shirt on sale.





Irwin said:


> I bought an air fryer. It arrived today in a beat up box and with a broken handle. Amazon is shipping me a new one, which should be here on the 26th. It's for situations like this that I like buying stuff through Amazon. Exchanges and returns are easy.


I don't know how to fry air, though my son insists that I once burned water! Lol


----------



## Irwin

My air fryer arrived this evening. The instructions said to run it for 10 minutes at full power to burn off any oil left on during manufacturing. Just for the hell of it, I stuck an oven thermometer in there to see how hot it would get. It made it up to 475° in only about six minutes. That's pretty hot for a little counter-top oven. 

Like the reviews said, the outside gets really hot, so you can't store anything safely within a few inches of it except for maybe a cast iron frying pan. That's okay.



Forerunner said:


> I don't know how to fry air, though my son insists that I once burned water! Lol


I've never air-fried before, either, but it doesn't seem overly complicated. The real question is, will it make good French fries and oven-fried chicken... that is, will it be as good as what comes out of a frying pan on the stove?

Let's see... tomorrow I'm making a stew in the slow cooker. Friday I'll try air-frying something. I do have a turkey breast in the freezer. That seems like a good test meat, although I might just cook it on the 'bake' setting to see how that goes.


----------



## JaniceM

I'm glad I talked myself into going to the grocery store today before the temps drop down again tomorrow..  although I had to walk around a mile to a convenience store to get bus fare.  
Nothing spectacular, just basics-  yogurt, chicken, bathroom tissue, milk, etc.


----------



## Irwin

I just air-fried the beef for the stew I'm cooking. That worked great! About 15 minutes at 400° got them nice and evenly browned without even turning them.


----------



## Snow74

Irwin said:


> I just air-fried the beef for the stew I'm cooking. That worked great! About 15 minutes at 400° got them nice and evenly browned without even turning them.


it took me a while before I used my air fryer now I can’t do without it


----------



## Irwin

Snow74 said:


> it took me a while before I used my air fryer now I can’t do without it


I had a extra potato, so I decided to make some air-fries out of it. They came out good! I used canola oil, which is also what I used on the beef. I'm not sure what difference the oil makes.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Y'all buy interesting stuff. Me? 

I ordered HotHands from Amazon except the ones for feet. They're still called HotHands. Don't ask me why...they should be called HotFeet, right? I put them in my work shoes because the floors at work are so cold that my feet get numb. They work great and are still very warm when I get home and take the work shoes off. They're supposed to last "up to" 8 hours but last about 10 so when I take my shoes off at home have to let them cool down before throwing them in the trash.

I was introduced to HotHands when we lived Up North. Used them in my gloves when shoveling or blowing sNOw and only learned this year that there's a version for inserting in shoes/boots. The ones for feet have been a godsend. When my feet get cold, I'm cold all over.

Just for once, I'd like to buy something positively frivolous.


----------



## Kaila

Pepper said:


> So today I bought a finger splint contraption. It's the worst at night, it actually wakes me up & sometimes it hurts!


Does the splint hold it in one position and prevent it from hurting you and waking you?


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Not a shortage of Pasta _again.. ?....._well if it happens here too..I'm not concerned, I have a few bags of Pasta in the store, and I really rarely eat Pasta tbh


We never had a shortage of pasta here until now...in my area, anyway. I don't eat it every week, but when I want it, I really want it, lol.


----------



## Kaila

Georgiagranny said:


> That extra 25 cents is gonna break the bank


Well, don't do that then, because someone else might need to use the bank!


----------



## Kaila

JaniceM said:


> A recent Amazon order:  I thought I'd ordered a 3-pack of larger-sized canisters of coffee, but when the box arrived and I opened it I found it was a 6-pack.  Won't be running out of coffee for a LOOOOONG time!!!!!


I thought I might drop by, in the morning.  
Every morning.  You don't mind, do you?


----------



## katlupe

I bought some groceries from Netrition today. Then at Amazon I bought compressed hay cubes, oat hay (by mistake, meant to get orchard grass hay so I will have to order that in a few days), Vitamin B1, Mayorga coffee beans, Swiss Miss Hot Cocoa mix (for my son) and a bunny pin. Yeah, I am a spendthrift lately.


----------



## RadishRose

Irwin said:


> I had a extra potato, so I decided to make some air-fries out of it. They came out good! I used canola oil, which is also what I used on the beef. I'm not sure what difference the oil makes.


Some oils burn at lower temps, like extra virgin olive oil. Canola oil can take higher temps and not burn. I think peanut oil takes the highest heat.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> you won't forget I'm your best buddy if you win , will you ?


I too, was thinking of replying to that post, to say to let us know, if it's a winner!
So that we could *help* celebrate. 
And in addition, remember we are your friends, @dobielvr


----------



## dobielvr

Kaila said:


> I too, was thinking of replying to that post, to say to let us know, if it's a winner!
> So that we could *help* celebrate.
> And in addition, remember we are your friends, @dobielvr


Well girls, I'm sorry to inform you that my ticket was NOT a winner.   

I knew you'd be dying to know.....

My gambling days aren't over though..


----------



## Kaila

dobielvr said:


> Well girls, I'm sorry to inform you that my ticket was NOT a winner.
> 
> I knew you'd be dying to know.....
> 
> My gambling days aren't over though..


Aw, we are really sorry and disappointed.  
_For *you, *of course! _


----------



## Pepper

Kaila said:


> Does the splint hold it in one position and prevent it from hurting you and waking you?


No problems with it and it has so far really helped!


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Some oils burn at lower temps, like extra virgin olive oil. Canola oil can take higher temps and not burn. I think peanut oil takes the highest heat.


I use groundnut oil for frying at high temps..


----------



## Lavinia

I've just bought some trees...little saplings ready for planting out. I shall start them off in pots and then graduate to larger containers as they grow.


----------



## hollydolly

Lavinia said:


> I've just bought some trees...little saplings ready for planting out. I shall start them off in pots and then graduate to larger containers as they grow.


what type of trees?


----------



## Lavinia

I bought them from the Woodland Trust so they're wildlife friendly....rowan, hazel, willow and crab apple.


----------



## JaniceM

I decided to try a different brand of tobacco-free cigarettes.  The brand I tried around a year ago was awful.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I use groundnut oil for frying at high temps..


I had to look that one up:
*"Groundnut* or *peanut* *oil* is an extremely healthy *oil* extracted from the seeds of peanut plants.. You may get it in many varieties such as cold-pressed, refined, gourmet and blended peanut *oil*. Every variant is different in terms of benefits but most people prefer using cold-pressed or refined."

LOL, who knew?


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I had to look that one up:
> *"Groundnut* or *peanut* *oil* is an extremely healthy *oil* extracted from the seeds of peanut plants.. You may get it in many varieties such as cold-pressed, refined, gourmet and blended peanut *oil*. Every variant is different in terms of benefits but most people prefer using cold-pressed or refined."
> 
> LOL, who knew?


Thanks for looking that up - saved me the trouble.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Thanks for looking that up - saved me the trouble.


I could go for a small, vending-machine bag of roasted, salted, Planters Peanuts about now.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I had to look that one up:
> *"Groundnut* or *peanut* *oil* is an extremely healthy *oil* extracted from the seeds of peanut plants.. You may get it in many varieties such as cold-pressed, refined, gourmet and blended peanut *oil*. Every variant is different in terms of benefits but most people prefer using cold-pressed or refined."
> 
> LOL, who knew?


well..me ...  I've used it for years..I cannot remember the last time I used vegetable oil....


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I decided to try a different brand of tobacco-free cigarettes.  The brand I tried around a year ago was awful.


is that vaping ?..


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> is that vaping ?..


No, they're called Rockfield.  Previous brand was Honeyrose. 
I'm basically finished with vaping, now that delivery services started outrageous fees and it's difficult to get good products locally.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> No, they're called Rockfield.  Previous brand was Honeyrose.
> I'm basically finished with vaping, now that delivery services started outrageous fees and it's difficult to get good products locally.


so other than vaping I've not heard of tobacco free cigarettes


----------



## Kaila

RadishRose said:


> I could go for a small, vending-machine bag of roasted, salted, Planters Peanuts about now.


No thanks, for suggesting that, when I don't have any on hand, RR.


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> so other than vaping I've not heard of tobacco free cigarettes


All-natural, made with stuff like vegetable leaves, clover, etc. 
Rockfield is made in Kentucky, but Honeyrose comes from London:  https://honeyrose.co.uk


----------



## hollydolly

Oh yes I've seen those Honey Rose ones before.. didn't realise until I clicked on your link... but I've just seen the price.. almost £20 a packet of 20 cigarettes some of them ...OMG>>> ..are you a millionaire..? 

https://honeyrose.co.uk/uken/packs.html


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes I've seen those Honey Rose ones before.. didn't realise until I clicked on your link... but I've just seen the price.. almost £20 a packet of 20 cigarettes some of them ...OMG>>> ..are you a millionaire..?
> 
> https://honeyrose.co.uk/uken/packs.html


I don't know currency conversion, but they were around $7 per pack when I bought them.

As for the Rockfields, I had a couple of Amazon gift codes that covered the cost + shipping.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I don't know currency conversion, but they were around $7 per pack when I bought them.
> 
> As for the Rockfields, I had a couple of Amazon gift codes that covered the cost + shipping.


if you click on the link I posted to the English part of that site, you will see some are £19 per pack.. single pack... that's $25.50 US


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> if you click on the link I posted to the English part of that site, you will see some are £19 per pack.. single pack... that's $25.50 US


Woooh!  Even if I were a millionaire, I'd never spend that much!!!
I guess they were cheaper here because they have a distributor in the U.S.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Woooh!  Even if I were a millionaire, I'd never spend that much!!!
> I guess they were cheaper here because they have a distributor in the U.S.


yes you may be right..however the tax on cigarettes generally in the UK is HUGE.. I just quickly looked up to see how much normal cigarettes are per single pack here.. and they're around £12... ..which is approx $16 US..per single pack


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> yes you may be right..however the tax on cigarettes generally in the UK is HUGE.. I just quickly looked up to see how much normal cigarettes are per single pack here.. and they're around £12... ..which is approx $16 US..per single pack


Well, the name brands around here are around $7 per pack, but when I smoked regular cigarettes I bought generics, never over $5 per pack.  
After it became harder and harder to get vape products, I started smoking Phillies, ranging from $1.30 to $2 per pack depending on the store.  

I wish I could vape regularly, though.  Now, though, it's more expensive to vape than to smoke.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Well, the name brands around here are around $7 per pack, but when I smoked regular cigarettes I bought generics, never over $5 per pack.
> After it became harder and harder to get vape products, I started smoking Phillies, ranging from $1.30 to $2 per pack depending on the store.
> 
> I wish I could vape regularly, though.  Now, though, it's more expensive to vape than to smoke.


my o/h has vaped for years... he vapes using an electronic pipe... and buys his vaping products online  and mixes up his own flavours..


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> my o/h has vaped for years... he vapes using an electronic pipe... and buys his vaping products online  and mixes up his own flavours..


Yes, I think you mentioned those.  
I had almost entirely beat a long-time smoking habit when I started using MarkTen, but after the company stopped making them I never found anything that worked as well.


----------



## Jules

RadishRose said:


> I had to look that one up:
> *"Groundnut* or *peanut* *oil* is an extremely healthy *oil* extracted from the seeds of peanut plants.. You may get it in many varieties such as cold-pressed, refined, gourmet and blended peanut *oil*. Every variant is different in terms of benefits but most people prefer using cold-pressed or refined."
> 
> LOL, who knew?


I had to look it up too.  It’s time for me to buy a new bottle of oil for baking. Maybe I should consider peanut oil. Last time was Mazola corn oil.


----------



## Jules

Another pair of cheap reading glasses so I can have them in even more corners of the house.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Another pair of cheap reading glasses so I can have them in even more corners of the house.


LOL - I purchase them by the five pack from Amazon and scatter them in just about every room.  Also keep a pair in my purse, each car and a couple in our RV.  The rest stay in home base (my office).  I probably have 25 pairs, all told.  Periodically I hunt them all down, dump them in a big Tupperware bowl of warm sudsy water, give them a bath and good polishing, then return them to their regular haunts.  

This brand has some snazzy options: 
https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Rea...n-Blocking/dp/B09484FDCH?ref_=ast_sto_dp&th=1


----------



## Jules

I wash mine in hot sudsy water too.  Twice I tried the packs from Costco.  The fit was wrong.  Now I just stick to the $ store so I can try them on.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought some hard wall picture hooks.. and some Buzz fly catchers for the garden ready for Spring.. they're not cheap but these fly catchers hanging out on the fence or tree, are amazing things at preventing flies from coming near the house when the windows are all open in spring and summer , and each one lasts about 3 weeks..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Catcher-Re...rs&sprefix=buzz+fly+catcher,outdoor,43&sr=1-8


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> and some Buzz fly catchers for the garden ready for Spring..


This reminds me - I need SOMETHING to deal with dreaded "ankle biter" aedes mostquitos that invaded So Cal a few years back.  They're teeny tiny things about the size of a gnat - you don't even know you've been bitten until you start scratching.


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> This reminds me - I need SOMETHING to deal with dreaded "ankle biter" aedes mostquitos that invaded So Cal a few years back.  They're teeny tiny things about the size of a gnat - you don't even know you've been bitten until you start scratching.


I'm pretty sure it was Avon's "Skin So Soft" that I used to repel the mozzies while in Australia. It worked!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I'm pretty sure it was Avon's "Skin So Soft" that I used to repel the mozzies while in Australia. It worked!


People used to say that about Avon so soft to deter the mozzies in Spain..and many said it worked for them, but it never worked for me ... that was the one drawback of Spain for me, was being bitten by mozzies and the misery of the itching for days...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> People used to say that about Avon so soft to deter the mozzies in Spain..and many said it worked for them, but it never worked for me ... that was the one drawback of Spain for me, was being bitten by mozzies and the misery of the itching for days...



@hollydolly .. The mozzies in Oz are much smaller than ours. I could hear them, but couldn't see them. I didn't like the oiliness of the Skin So Soft, but it was better than being eaten alive! 

Sorry it doesn't work for you, Hols.

I initially had an allergic reaction to the mozzies .. huge welts, and needed antihistamines.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly .. The mozzies in Oz are much smaller than ours. I could hear them, but couldn't see them. I didn't like the oiliness of the Skin So Soft, but it was better than being eaten alive!
> 
> Sorry it doesn't work for you, Hols.
> 
> I initially had an allergic reaction to the mozzies .. huge welts, and needed antihistamines.


some of the mozzies in Spain are so tiny too... but others like the Tiger Mosquito.. are so desctructive.. one of my neighbours had to have her foot amputated after a tiger mozzie bit her and it ultimately ended up rotting all of her heel


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> This reminds me - I need SOMETHING to deal with dreaded "ankle biter" aedes mostquitos that invaded So Cal a few years back.  They're teeny tiny things about the size of a gnat - you don't even know you've been bitten until you start scratching.


Yes!!
I keep looking to see what's biting my legs, but I can never catch them. 

I counted up to 5 bites on one leg.  They get me while I'm out watering.


----------



## oldpop

dobielvr said:


> Yes!!
> I keep looking to see what's biting my legs, but I can never catch them.
> 
> I counted up to 5 bites on one leg.  They get me while I'm out watering.


Pesky little boogers. We call them no-see-ums around here.

https://www.thebugsquad.com/general/no-see-ums/

Back on topic.
What have you bought recently?
Groceries and the pickings were slim.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought 3 pairs of OTC reading glasses.. Pink, Gold, and blue frames that come as a set .. to match outfits I wear when my own expenisve prescription specs just won't do.. . They cost under £15 for the 3 pairs.. .. and come in cute  little individual tapestry cases.. how cute..












I also got tickets for the Ideal Home Exhibition which is held every year all through the month of March at Olympia London...it's a fantastic event, millions of people attend,, and it;s been cancelled the last year because of C-19 .. and I got my tickets for free, because I worked for the Television company that sponsors them..so the tickets arrived today for mid-march.. and that gets me into the food and drink festival for free as well 

https://olympia.london/whatson


----------



## JaniceM

A package of 8 bags of Reese's white chocolate peanut butter cups.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I bought 3 pairs of OTC reading glasses.. Pink, Gold, and blue frames that come as a set .. to match outfits I wear when my own expenisve prescription specs just won't do.. . They cost under £15 for the 3 pairs.. .. and come in cute  little individual tapestry cases.. how cute..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got tickets for the Ideal Home Exhibition which is held every year all through the month of March at Olympia London...it's a fantastic event, millions of people attend,, and it;s been cancelled the last year because of C-19 .. and I got my tickets for free, because I worked for the Television company that sponsors them..so the tickets arrived today for mid-march.. and that gets me into the food and drink festival for free as well
> 
> https://olympia.london/whatson


These look amazing. Are you also planning to attend some of the other upcoming events?  Maybe the London Comic Con or the Fertility Show?


----------



## StarSong

JaniceM said:


> A package of 8 bags of Reese's white chocolate peanut butter cups.


You had me at Reese's, you lost me at white chocolate.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> These look amazing. Are you also planning to attend some of the other upcoming events?  Maybe the London Comic Con or the Fertility Show?


the fertility show ? ...ermmm..lemme think...


----------



## JaniceM

StarSong said:


> You had me at Reese's, you lost me at white chocolate.


They're like regular Reese's peanut butter cups, only with white chocolate coating instead of milk chocolate.


----------



## JustBonee

I  bought a small  3.5 cubic ft. freezer for my apartment.   
 I need the room to store frozen meal delivery that I get for the month.    It's working out great.


----------



## hollydolly

Incidentally if anyone is going to be in London, during March and wants to go to the exhibition the tickets are limited.. so get yours now...


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> I bought this cool sweatshirt, can't wait till it shows up.
> 
> View attachment 205074


well I bought this in Blue online...it looks vastly different in reality... the material couldn't be any thinner, almost see through it's so thin,, the sleeves are so long they'd  do nicely as leg warmers on a giraffe..  and the text  on the sweatshirt is the cheapest kind of plastic lettering ever, I doubt it would cope with even the first wash...this is the reason I don't usually buy clothing online.. .

this is supposed to be baby blue..it looks like something I would send to the charity shop.. washed out and worn out...


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> well I bought this in Blue online...it looks vastly different in reality... the material couldn't be any thinner, almost see through it's so thin,, the sleeves are so long they'd  do nicely as leg warmers on a giraffe..  and the text  on the sweatshirt is the cheapest kind of plastic lettering ever, I doubt it would cope with even the first wash...this is the reason I don't usually buy clothing online.. .
> 
> this is supposed to be baby blue..it looks like something I would send to the chairty shop.. washed out and worn out...


It doesn't look THAT bad.....really.
I like the saying on it..


----------



## hollydolly

I've been out all day today since this morning... it's past 7pm now, got home about 45 mins ago

. Just been  to a town about 20 miles north, but I had so many places to go and lots of different stores to shop in, I was driving from one retail park to another, again and again....did too much , carried too many things at one time back to the car , put my back out in the end , very painful, was trying to drive home ram road straight backed ..so I've had to take Painkillers, and have the heat-pad on since I got in..

I bought a whole load of new clothes from a shop that sells only designer stuff , they had a massive sale on, and I got everything for a 1/3rd  of the price or less because it's winter stock, and they're making room for spring coming in within the next week or 2.... several tops, sweaters,  a tunic top,  and a beautiful fur collared jacket......and it all came to less that £300...I was chuffed, because they'll last me several winters..

Then, I had my hair cut, and the stylist and I started singing to some 70's music which was playing, and it got everyone in the salon singing ..I think they were probably just trying to drown me out..

.... and then I drove   to  3 Separate Big Discount stores on the hunt for Picture frames and  gardening stuff, plant pots, house plant potting soil.. and loads of other stuff...

Going to have to return the big Picture frames I bought, because despite me measuring the pictures carefully for the size of the frame.. the frames are much larger than it states on the labels..

Did some grocery shopping as well..

I wasn't best pleased, in one giant discount store..I bought over £50 worth of stuff, and she waited until she'd rung everything through before telling me they had no bags... , ..so I had to do a juggling act & try and carry everything out to the car including the big bag of potting soil.. in my arms...
..and believe it or not I still didn't get most of what I went out for...

Phew....what a day...


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> It doesn't look THAT bad.....really.
> I like the saying on it..


believe me it looks terrible in real life...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Phew....what a day.


It really was.  I’m exhausted just reading all that.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> It really was.  I’m exhausted just reading all that.


LOL>.. I'm exhausted sitting here with this heat-pad on my back, sitting ram rod straight trying not to make my back even more painful... can't even go downstairs and make dinner... ..serves me right for doing so much all at once after being pretty sedentary for months


----------



## JustinCase

Been quite busy on Amazon & a trip to Home Depot.  Hearing aid batteries, gummy Caltrate for the wife & a brammy new toilet seat.  Bolting the seat on in the tiny alcove was a chore, but it's finished without the need of a professional.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> I bought a whole load of new clothes from a shop that sells only designer stuff .. they had a massive sale on, and I got everything for a 1/3 rd  of the price or less because it's winter stock, and they're making room for spring coming in within the next week or 2.... several tops, sweaters,  a tunic top,  and a beautiful fur collared jacket......and it all came to less that £300...I was chuffed, because they'll last me several winters..


What a busy girl you have been. Always good to get a bargain. Just before last Christmas I was hankering after a novelty shirt:

https://divisionroadinc.com/products/gitman-vintage-camouflage-pin-up-print-revival 
At $225 though, that's £167 it was rather dear. There was also the issue that the camouflage is actually silhouettes of pin-up girls, would it be a fun shirt or a dirty old man's fantasy?
For Christmas I received among other things, three yards of pin-up girl fabric.

This looks promising, what does my sewing fairy have planned?

Inside her cabin, all looks quiet. 

Looks like there's a work in progress.

Well goodness me, my shirt fairy has done me proud. Now all I need is for the same fairy to make a nice pair of khaki, wide leg trousers,


----------



## Sliverfox

Your wife does lovely work.


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> well I bought this in Blue online...it looks vastly different in reality... the material couldn't be any thinner, almost see through it's so thin,, the sleeves are so long they'd  do nicely as leg warmers on a giraffe..  and the text  on the sweatshirt is the cheapest kind of plastic lettering ever, I doubt it would cope with even the first wash...this is the reason I don't usually buy clothing online.. .
> 
> this is supposed to be baby blue..it looks like something I would send to the charity shop.. washed out and worn out...


I love it


----------



## Jules

The replacement coffee mug that I originally ordered through Amazon Prime on January 10th finally arrived.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I bought 3 pairs of OTC reading glasses.. Pink, Gold, and blue frames that come as a set .. to match outfits I wear when my own expenisve prescription specs just won't do.. . They cost under £15 for the 3 pairs.. .. and come in cute  little individual tapestry cases.. how cute..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got tickets for the Ideal Home Exhibition which is held every year all through the month of March at Olympia London...it's a fantastic event, millions of people attend,, and it;s been cancelled the last year because of C-19 .. and I got my tickets for free, because I worked for the Television company that sponsors them..so the tickets arrived today for mid-march.. and that gets me into the food and drink festival for free as well
> 
> https://olympia.london/whatson


I've never seen a pic of you wearing specs......when do you wear them.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I've never seen a pic of you wearing specs......when do you wear them.


LOL..when I want to see... ..actually I think I have put pics on here of me wearing specs.. lemme  find one..







 here ya go....


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> I love it


you'd be welcome to it.. I'll send it to ya...


----------



## Devi

dobielvr said:


> Oh no!
> I , too, get them at the Dollar store.  Just the one pack for a $1.
> I never have to buy a whole case.


True. But there's two of us, and if we use only one a day, that means we'd go through a 60-piece bag every month. The likelihood, though, is that we'd each use three a day.

In order to buy online, they required that I buy a whole case. That said, I don't have to reorder for ... years, I guess.


----------



## MickaC

*I Want to buy one of these !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## charry

a new car…….delivery July …..


----------



## horseless carriage

charry said:


> a new car…….delivery July …..


Well lucky you, are you going to tell us a little bit more? maybe post a picture. My wife's VW Golf is now 24 years old and the only thing that's wrong is........she's bored with it. However, it does share a garage with a 74 year old car, that she's certainly not bored with. My MG.


----------



## charry

horseless carriage said:


> Well lucky you, are you going to tell us a little bit more? maybe post a picture. My wife's VW Golf is now 24 years old and the only thing that's wrong is........she's bored with it. However, it does share a garage with a 74 year old car, that she's certainly not bored with. My MG.
> View attachment 206714


What a beautiful motor ……I love the vintage cars …..my DIL has the old triumph Vitess


----------



## charry

My car


----------



## horseless carriage

Very nice too. Is your car black like the one in the photo? That aggressive stance the car has, like it's saying: "Get out of the way minions, I'm coming through!"


----------



## charry

horseless carriage said:


> Very nice too. Is your car black like the one in the photo? That aggressive stance the car has, like it's saying: "Get out of the way minions, I'm coming through!"


Yes I ordered the black, I always get black cars, I was going to get the dark grey, but decided at the last minute lol…it also came in pepper and blue….
yes horseless……it looks like a Beast …


----------



## katlupe

Bonnie said:


> I  bought a small  3.5 cubic ft. freezer for my apartment.
> I need the room to store frozen meal delivery that I get for the month.    It's working out great.


I keep wanting to do that too but can't figure out where I would put it. If I ever do though I want a chest type small freezer.


----------



## katlupe

I bought some Redmond Real Salt products, MSM flakes, Natural Salad (for Rabbit), Timothy hay (for Rabbit), Meadow Hay, Body Wash, Body Lotion, peanut flour at Amazon. Yesterday at Walmart I bought groceries and package of 3 Leggs Pantyhose.


----------



## Liberty

Hub bought another new flame thrower.  He loves to torch the brush piles.  Well, he is a fire commissioner...lol.


----------



## JustBonee

katlupe said:


> I keep wanting to do that too but can't figure out where I would put it. If I ever do though I want a chest type small freezer.



My first thought too,  but my desire to get one gave in...   They really don't take up much room .. mine is 33 inches tall,  and about 22 x 20 ..  length and width... And the darn thing holds so much food!   No regrets.


----------



## katlupe

Bonnie said:


> My first thought too,  but my desire to get one gave in...   They really don't take up much room .. mine is 33 inches tall,  and about 22 x 20 ..  length and width... And the darn thing holds so much food!   No regrets.


That is amazing! Exactly the type I'd like. Does that plug into a regular household outlet or do you need to have one of those heavy duty ones?


----------



## JustBonee

katlupe said:


> That is amazing! Exactly the type I'd like. Does that plug into a regular household outlet or do you need to have one of those heavy duty ones?



It has a regular 3 prong plug,   that plugs directly  into the wall outlet.  
...  not like a clothes dryer plug  that uses  a lot of power,   and needs a  heavy duty plug.


----------



## Medusa

Bonnie said:


> My first thought too,  but my desire to get one gave in...   They really don't take up much room .. mine is 33 inches tall,  and about 22 x 20 ..  length and width... And the darn thing holds so much food!   No regrets.


ooo, Nice!  I like the basket so you don't have to go spelunking for stuff at the bottom.


----------



## Medusa

These cool new thimbles for handsewing.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a new plant pot, and matching drip tray ( pistachio coloured)... to re-pot my Jade plant which has got too big for it's current pot.....also got  2 litres of houseplant perlite potting compost..


----------



## Vida May

Three different colored French Terry top and pants outfits.  I order them from a catalog and don't really know if I will like them or if they will fit.  I have an old red French terry outfit and it is so easy to get on and off when I go to the pool.  I hope I like the ones I just bought as well.  Then they will be my wardrobe until it gets too warm to wear them.


----------



## Vida May

hollydolly said:


> I bought a new plant pot, and matching drip tray ( pistachio coloured)... to re-pot my Jade plant which has got too big for it's current pot.....also got  2 litres of houseplant perlite potting compost..


Do you happen to know how to care for a Venus flytrap?  I have one and think I should repot it but I don't know what soil to get.  I think it requires a different soil than regular potting soil?


----------



## hollydolly

Vida May said:


> Do you happen to know how to care for a Venus flytrap?  I have one and think I should repot it but I don't know what soil to get.  I think it requires a different soil than regular potting soil?


yes you want a house-plant soil with perlites in it, very similar to the jade, and cactus... have a look at this short video.. You can buy the soil with perlites included, or add it separately to the soil..


----------



## Jules

Eye drops.  Non-prescription, no preservatives.  Almost $40 with the tax for one little container. I might try Amazon but I’ve read reports of some things being knock offs. I‘m leery of experimenting.


----------



## win231

A roof & a bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream.
I needed the Bailey's after writing the check for the roof.


----------



## katlupe

I restocked some of my supplies from Amazon. I use their subscribe option so I don't forget to order when I need it. Three pairs of leggings which actually came yesterday and I really like them. Not the kind you can see through! A different type of material and not overly tight. 

Also ordered more food products from Netrition and they were delivered yesterday. They always come the next day since they are in Albany (NY) which is not far.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I restocked some of my supplies from Amazon. I use their subscribe option so I don't forget to order when I need it. Three pairs of leggings which actually came yesterday and I really like them. Not the kind you can see through! A different type of material and not overly tight.
> 
> Also ordered more food products from Netrition and they were delivered yesterday. They always come the next day since they are in Albany (NY) which is not far.


I hate leggings that are almost transparent.not really legging tbh, more like thick tights.... I always buy cotton stretch legging with lycra... I prefer leggings with stirrups for winter, so they  don't ride up outside of my boots.. but in summer I'll often wear 3/4 calf length.. got white and black..in those..but just black for winter


----------



## dobielvr

Baby clothes.  Various sizes as they grow.  Blankets, sheets thermometer.  Baby gate.
Not for me!

For a member of my family.  Very excited.  It's their first.


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> A roof & a bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream.
> I needed the Bailey's after writing the check for the roof.


that's the second roof this week you've bought.... you're just looking for an excuse for the Bailey's aintcha?


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> that's the second roof this week you've bought.... you're just looking for an excuse for the Bailey's aintcha?


That's the same roof I mentioned a couple of weeks ago; maybe the Bailey's made me forget I already posted about it.  Probably because last night, it was 1/2 Bailey's & 1/2 whiskey in the shot glass.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought .. a single silk pink orchid in a pot at HomeSense... and a Gold World Globe on a  tripod stand.....so beautiful...

...also a Book entitled The new collected Stories - Jeffrey Archer, which is a Massive Tome of over 800 pages. I so wanted to get it in Hardback, but 865 pages is too heavy to hold comfortably even in bed, so I got it on my Kindle... ( I really don't like reading on the kindle, the constant tapping to page turn every few seconds drives me nuts)


----------



## Lavinia

katlupe said:


> I bought some Redmond Real Salt products, MSM flakes, Natural Salad (for Rabbit), Timothy hay (for Rabbit), Meadow Hay, Body Wash, Body Lotion, peanut flour at Amazon. Yesterday at Walmart I bought groceries and package of 3 Leggs Pantyhose.


I buy hay for my guinea pigs. You would think that all hay is the same but some is labelled as being 'for rabbits' and others for guinea pigs. Oddly enough mine prefer the one recommended for rabbits.


----------



## katlupe

Lavinia said:


> I buy hay for my guinea pigs. You would think that all hay is the same but some is labelled as being 'for rabbits' and others for guinea pigs. Oddly enough mine prefer the one recommended for rabbits.


The ones I have been ordering are for both I believe. He has been eating these for about three years now and seems to like it. The local farmer hay was too moldy and dusty.


----------



## Jules

New springs for the garage door, it’s tall and heavy.  A few months ago we replaced the motor and this repairman had commented that these springs were rather light for this door.  Fortunately we had already pulled the car out the garage before the springs broke.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday i bought some gold for my vehicle......
Last time i filled the whole tank for $56.00........yesterday, was only half empty, $53.00.....$1.51 per litre.

Got my favorite yogurt order delivered.....had to wait an extra week.....short supply.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Yesterday i bought some gold for my vehicle......
> Last time i filled the whole tank for $56.00........yesterday, was only half empty, $53.00.....$1.51 per litre.
> 
> Got my favorite yogurt order delivered.....had to wait an extra week.....short supply.


yup it's the same here only in Pounds sterling.. £1.49 per litre and that's just for the cheapest supermarket forecourt unleaded

£1.49 sterling = £2.50 Canadian $...so if you think you've got it bad, wait until you;re paying $2.50 per litre.. ..and of course we're told all our fuel prices are rising by a massive 50% in April... so that will not only affect our gas and electricity  and petrol & diesel,  but  impact food, clothing,  and just about everything ..


----------



## MickaC

I forgot about my most important purchase of yesterday....
CHOCOLATE  !!!!!!!!!!!!
Lindt Lindor dark chocolate truffles......70% cacao......YUM !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I forgot about my most important purchase of yesterday....
> CHOCOLATE  !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Lindt Lindor dark chocolate truffles......70% cacao......YUM !!!!!!!!!


I love Lindor choc..I have some in my salad drawer in the fridge right now.. ..Chocolate is a vegetable.. it's made from Beans so it has to be kept in the salad drawer at all times.. ..I have this.....I always have some Lindor in the fridge, even when I've got other choc.. and at the moment I also have this..


----------



## StarSong

A car seat for DH & me to ferry around our newest grandchild when he's with us.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Milk, Bread, Juice, Eggs, and Wine.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Signe The Survivor said:


> Milk, Bread, Juice, Eggs, and Wine.


@Signe The Survivor I would have listed Wine as the first item on my grocery list.  I have my priorities.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

MMinSoCal said:


> @Signe The Survivor I would have listed Wine as the first item on my grocery list.


It will be the first of the items that will be gone.


----------



## MMinSoCal

Signe The Survivor said:


> It will be the first of the items that will be gone.


@Signe The Survivor Fosho!


----------



## HoneyNut

I bought a Cubby (Flippy with the storage hole in it).   I thought it would replace the pillow that I try to balance my ipad/kindle on when I'm in bed, but although the angle is great, the Cubby isn't high enough, so now I use the Cubby on top of the pillow I was hoping I wouldn't need.  I need some inventive person to figure out how I can make my Cubby a couple inches taller.


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> I bought a Cubby (Flippy with the storage hole in it).   I thought it would replace the pillow that I try to balance my ipad/kindle on when I'm in bed, but although the angle is great, the Cubby isn't high enough, so now I use the Cubby on top of the pillow I was hoping I wouldn't need.  I need some inventive person to figure out how I can make my Cubby a couple inches taller.


LOL..what is a cubby and or a Flippy ?.. I tried googling it and it says a Cubby is a cupboard and a Flippy is a light hearted insult... 

this is what I use to rest my Ipad on in bed...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tablet-Pil...fix=ipad+pillow+holder,electronics,47&sr=1-37


----------



## Kaila

Signe The Survivor said:


> Milk, Bread, Juice, Eggs, and Wine.


I think you must have meant for these to be in alphabetical order, but were feeling very rushed at the time, to get them put away, and tasted, etc, etc...
Alphabetizing would be the only plausible reason for listing the wine, last!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> LOL..what is a cubby and or a Flippy ?.. I tried googling it and it says a Cubby is a cupboard and a Flippy is a light hearted insult..


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Kaila said:


> I think you must have meant for these to be in alphabetical order, but were feeling very rushed at the time, to get them put away, and tasted, etc, etc...
> Alphabetizing would be the only plausible reason for listing the wine, last!


I will definitely be having a glass or two of Wine tonight.


----------



## Kaila

@hollydolly 
I admit, I don't actually have any idea what those words mean, either.
But that definition you found for a _Flippy, 
struck my funny bone!_


----------



## MMinSoCal

Signe The Survivor said:


> I will definitely be having a glass or two of Wine tonight.


@Signe The Survivor Same here. Virtual toast, Signe!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> a Flippy is a light hearted insult...


We could _practice_ these, such as:

_That new outfit of yours, looks like one-of-a-kind!
To what, or where, will you possibly wear it?
_

Or perhaps:
You chose that new hat of yours, so you'd stand out in a crowd?

  
Oh sorry, I will stop drawing this thread off-topic.  If we need to practice, we could start a new thread for it.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

@hollydolly  a Flippy is a light hearted insult

Here in America a Flippy could be in some instances more than just a light hearted insult. Like when people get "flipped the bird."


----------



## hollydolly

Signe The Survivor said:


> @hollydolly  a Flippy is a light hearted insult
> 
> Here in America a Flippy could be in some instances more than just a light hearted insult. Like when people get "flipped the bird."


yes we have that here as well.. but the internet tells me the nicer version...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I love Lindor choc..I have some in my salad drawer in the fridge right now.. ..Chocolate is a vegetable.. it's made from Beans so it has to be kept in the salad drawer at all times.. ..I have this.....I always have some Lindor in the fridge, even when I've got other choc.. and at the moment I also have this..


Holly.... yes, CHOCOLATE covers all 5 of our food groups.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Holly.... yes, CHOCOLATE covers all 5 of our food groups.


oh yes it does, I so agree ..I have no idea why most people don't understand this statement of fact...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> oh yes it does, I soagree ..I have no idea why most people don't understand this statement of fact...


We're just better learned....


----------



## Kaila

I am very glad I am reading this thread, ... because....
@hollydolly   and @MickaC 
have made it very educational!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I am very glad I am reading this thread, ... because....
> @hollydolly   and @MickaC
> have made it very educational!


you _know_ it makes sense...


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> you _know_ it makes sense...



Yes, *but......*
_As a vegetable? _


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Yes, *but......*
> _As a vegetable? _


...sure is.. I cannot believe you are not familiar with this classic piece of educational scientific  literature...

_Chocolate is derived from cacao beans. Bean = vegetable. Sugar is derived from either sugar CANE or sugar BEETS. Both are plants, which places them in the vegetable category. Thus, chocolate is a vegetable.

To go one step further, chocolate candy bars also contain milk, which is dairy. So candy bars are a health food.

Chocolate-covered raisins, cherries, orange slices and strawberries all count as fruit, so eat as many as you want.

If you've got melted chocolate all over your hands, you're eating it too slowly.

The problem: How to get 2 pounds of chocolate home from the store in a hot car. The solution: Eat it in the parking lot.

Diet tip: Eat a chocolate bar before each meal. It'll take the edge off your appetite, and you'll eat less.

If calories are an issue, store your chocolate on top of the fridge. Calories are afraid of heights, and they will jump out of the chocolate to protect themselves.  (We're testing this with other snack foods as well.)

If I eat equal amounts of dark chocolate and white chocolate, is that a balanced diet? Don't they actually counteract each other?

Chocolate has many preservatives. Preservatives make you look younger.  Therefore, you need to eat more chocolate.

Put "eat chocolate" at the top of your list of things to do today. That way, at least you'll get one thing done.

A nice box of chocolates can provide your total daily intake of calories in one place. Now, isn't that handy?

If you can't eat all your chocolate, it will keep in the freezer. But if you can't eat all your chocolate, what's wrong with you?

If not for chocolate, there would be no need for control top pantyhose.  An entire garment industry would be devastated. You can't let that happen, can you?_


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> ...sure is.. I cannot believe you are not familiar with this classic piece of educational scientific  literature...
> 
> _Chocolate is derived from cacao beans. Bean = vegetable. Sugar is derived from either sugar CANE or sugar BEETS. Both are plants, which places them in the vegetable category. Thus, chocolate is a vegetable.
> 
> To go one step further, chocolate candy bars also contain milk, which is dairy. So candy bars are a health food.
> 
> Chocolate-covered raisins, cherries, orange slices and strawberries all count as fruit, so eat as many as you want.
> 
> If you've got melted chocolate all over your hands, you're eating it too slowly.
> 
> The problem: How to get 2 pounds of chocolate home from the store in a hot car. The solution: Eat it in the parking lot.
> 
> Diet tip: Eat a chocolate bar before each meal. It'll take the edge off your appetite, and you'll eat less.
> 
> If calories are an issue, store your chocolate on top of the fridge. Calories are afraid of heights, and they will jump out of the chocolate to protect themselves.  (We're testing this with other snack foods as well.)
> 
> If I eat equal amounts of dark chocolate and white chocolate, is that a balanced diet? Don't they actually counteract each other?
> 
> Chocolate has many preservatives. Preservatives make you look younger.  Therefore, you need to eat more chocolate.
> 
> Put "eat chocolate" at the top of your list of things to do today. That way, at least you'll get one thing done.
> 
> A nice box of chocolates can provide your total daily intake of calories in one place. Now, isn't that handy?
> 
> If you can't eat all your chocolate, it will keep in the freezer. But if you can't eat all your chocolate, what's wrong with you?
> 
> If not for chocolate, there would be no need for control top pantyhose.  An entire garment industry would be devastated. You can't let that happen, can you?_





I can't imagine how I ever got through college, without that scientific paper being *required *reading for any of the courses!

Well, it wasn't much of an education I got, that is now obvious.

Thankfully, I joined *this forum, * for self-improvement!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> yes you want a house-plant soil with perlites in it, very similar to the jade, and cactus... have a look at this short video.. You can buy the soil with perlites included, or add it separately to the soil..


I had a Venus fly trap plant once. I guess I killed it like I did all my other plants. 

Re the OP: My son picked up my order today. I bought a case of disinfectant spray (12) and a case of 1/2 gal jugs of ammonia (6) from Dollartree.com  Sometimes It's hard to find the items at the brick and mortar DTs. I prefer the scent shown over the classic linen scent. And it looks like I ordered them just in time; the new order page says out of stock. It took a couple of weeks for the order to be delivered to our local store.


----------



## Autumn72

But it belongs to Arnold Clark


----------



## Autumn72

hollydolly said:


> This afternoon  I Bought a glazed glass and beech  wood lamp table.... Got it at the farm where they have a little second hand shop, paid just £2 for it...
> 
> Got my nails done at the salon... !! a damn site more than £2...


Is that why the Queen bans nail painting notice not a salon nail do with any royalties


----------



## hollydolly

Autumn72 said:


> Is that why the Queen bans nail painting notice not a salon nail do with any royalties


well many  royals have their nails done by their beauticians most days when they have official duties ..including the queen. Some wear Polish some don't entirely their prerogative,  but their nails are manicured. The Queen doesn't rule as to who should wear polish on their nails.. you shouldn't believe everything you read ..

The queen always wears a very pale pink when she does wear polish but most of the time on royal duty she wears gloves..
Diana - Red






Duchess of Cambridge ...Pale pink, 





Sophie Duchess of Wessex...






princess Eugenie


----------



## Sliverfox

Paperweight ,, have no idea of maker,, label must have  been lost.


----------



## Sliverfox

This bell is made by JASCO,, Taiwan
The photo doesn't  do justice to her sweet face.

I hope to give this to  a dear lady who I exchange books with.
She collects bells.


----------



## Ruthanne

A see of pot holders and a set of oven mitts, tea tree shampoo and tea tree conditioner.


----------



## Kaila

Ruthanne said:


> A see of pot holders and a set of oven mitts, tea tree shampoo and tea tree conditioner.


I am interested and curious of what you like, about the tea tree shampoo and conditioner.
Do you feel they primarily benefit your scalp/skin? or your hair? or both?


----------



## Medusa

Indoor grow lights... for me. (...they keep me in the basement....)


----------



## Kaila

Medusa said:


> Indoor grow lights... for me. (...they keep me in the basgement....)


Yes, for a couple of years, I did have a pair of them, in my living space, and I felt they benefitted me, during the long, dark winter months.
(More than they seemed to benefit my plants. )


----------



## Ruthanne

Kaila said:


> I am interested and curious of what you like, about the tea tree shampoo and conditioner.
> Do you feel they primarily benefit your scalp/skin? or your hair? or both?


This is my first time with this brand so I want to see how it affects my  scalp and hair too.  I tend to get an itchy scalp and my hair gets oily fast.


----------



## Medusa

This, which speaks for itself.


----------



## Kaila

Medusa said:


> This, which speaks for itself.  View attachment 208616


I agree. Speaks for itself!


----------



## Knight

I don't buy stuff my wife does.  Latest was .
https://www.amazon.com/2022】64GB-Bluetooth-COCONISE-Recording-running-Orange/dp/B09M3X5RWY

she loaded it with this as a test of capacity






worked great for my morning walk.


----------



## hollydolly

Bought a bunch of (5) flickering flameless remote control  candles.... and then sourced a gold mirrored glass tray, to place the candles on....bought online..


----------



## PamfromTx

Musical toy guitars for the two g-nieces.  The gifts have to be identical because they fight over them


----------



## Medusa

Green hair extensions, almond milk and gluten free bread.


----------



## Snow74

It would have been so much easier had the question been…What have you not bought recently?


----------



## katlupe

I bought 5 music CD's, a cat scratching mat (for Rabbit), slippers and a case of Zevia soda.


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> I bought 5 music CD's, a cat scratching mat (for Rabbit), slippers and a case of Zevia soda.



That is fascinating. 
Does Rabbit love a cat-scratching mat?

(_As long as none of us tell Rabbit that it was made for a...
shshshshsh!!!)

_


----------



## Kika

I bought an Amazon Echo Dot, a case to organize charger wires (how did I end up with so many??)
and 5 tier pants hangers. I'm trying to organize my closet.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ordered Easter bunnies.  Cutest girl stuffed bunnies.


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> That is fascinating.
> Does Rabbit love a cat-scratching mat?
> 
> (_As long as none of us tell Rabbit that it was made for a...
> shshshshsh!!!)
> 
> _


Well, he didn't take to it as much as I thought he would. He loves the red doggie blanket, but I think red is his favorite color. He also likes the blue rug I got him. Sometimes I wake up and he is on that which is right next to the heater.


----------



## katlupe

I bought a new package of gel pens for myself. And for Rabbit oat hay, meadow hay and doggie pads.


----------



## Kika

I bought a set of my favorite bed sheets from Land's End.  They were on sale again.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

As a birthday present I treated myself to an extra pair of ear buds made by Mindbeast. I ordered them from Amazon and the reviews were very good. Gotta have buds with great bass sound. I also ordered Coffee Mate Hazelnut creamer (sugar free..powdered), which I love.


----------



## hollydolly

Today aside from the groceries and the cost of my dentists bill..I spent money on 2 Jade coloured Pasta Bowls.. , a couple of Shower wiper blades which came as a set of 2.. and were only a Pound for the 2... a couple of new microfibre Hair wrap towels.. I've had the same ones for over 10 years.. so it's about time I treated myself to new ones..I couldn't find a pic online of the towels.. but the accessories are the same design...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it's called Juicy Peach. ....and 2 packs of 3 perfume pot pourri type sachets... for hanging up.. in White Lily scent...


----------



## dobielvr

I like the idea of the scented sachets.  Although, I never buy them for myself.

So, today I bought some Red Romaine to grow, some soil to plant some ranunculus' and marigolds in that I bought today.  And, I went to the $ store for some plastic flowers for the cemetery.

Also, bought gas for $4.39 a gallon.  And, of course...a Mega Millions lotto ticket!


----------



## StarSong

I bought a new chair for my grandson's bedroom. It's a birthday gift - he loves to curl up and read in his room and literally outgrew his other chair.

Other than a spendy new bread knife (Mercer brand, as recommended by my chef nephew), my purchases are usually limited to groceries and gasoline.


----------



## Feelslikefar

While looking for more Whiskey Stones ( ones you refreeze ) for my Scotch on Amazon, just had to look at hats.
Summer will get here eventually, decided on a nice straw Fedora.
( got the stones also, so now my son can have a 'neat' Scotch with the old man when he visits. )


----------



## katlupe

I had a new toilet put in on Thursday and it is too low for me. So I ordered a "riser" seat with padded handles from Walmart online. Hope it works. Plus unscented garbage bags and flushable wipes.


----------



## Pappy

Friday, went to replace our house insurance, old company dropped our policy after being with them 21 years and no claims, and got the same policy for $300 less. Still way to high, but the disadvantage of living in Florida is high home insurance rates. 
In the morning we got groceries. Sticker shock on some of their prices. A lot of bare shelves too.


----------



## jujube

I have the young'uns today.  They wanted to go shopping, so we went shopping. Both of them wanted to buy toy handcuffsfor some reason.  

OK, we bought handcuffs. Then we went to the park.  The 6 year old managed to handcuff herself to the jungle gym, so I had to walk back to the car to find the keys, leaving the 8 year old in charge of the tearful younger one..

Good thing their dad is a cop, because if I had gotten arrested, he could have pulled some strings.

 It's not even noon yet.

I couldn't make this up if I thought for a year.  Never a dull moment with that bunch.

I need a nap. And a strong drink. But especially a nap.


----------



## StarSong

A couple of days ago I bought a four pack of small plug-in motion sensitive lights for the kitchen and hallway.  So far so good.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> A couple of days ago I bought a four pack of small plug-in motion sensitive lights for the kitchen and hallway.  So far so good.


Those are great.  I use them in the hallway and the bathrooms for middle of the night visits.


----------



## AnnieA

A pretty eyeliner that brings out the dark green flecks in my mostly gray eyes.


----------



## Pinky

AnnieA said:


> A pretty eyeliner that brings out the dark green flecks in my mostly gray eyes.


I like the Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner pencils. They stay put and last.


----------



## AnnieA

Pinky said:


> I like the Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner pencils. They stay put and last.



It goes on creamy as well.  Some people complain in reviews about having to sharpen them as opposed to the twist up type, but the twist ones are usually a lot harder in texture.


----------



## Medusa

Sounds wonderful and looks like a pretty color.  I have hazel eyes so I'm hopping on Amazon, on the hunt for Decay 24/7 eyeliner pencils.


----------



## Pinky

Medusa said:


> Sounds wonderful and looks like a pretty color.  I have hazel eyes so I'm hopping on Amazon, on the hunt for Decay 24/7 eyeliner pencils.


@Medusa .. do some price-checking. Some prices are *way* too high.


----------



## Medusa

Pinky said:


> @Medusa .. do some price-checking. Some prices are *way* too high.


Yeah, I was noticing that; I think I'm more of a Maybelline girl.  Pretty colors, though.


----------



## Kaila

jujube said:


> I have the young'uns today.  They wanted to go shopping, so we went shopping. Both of them wanted to buy toy handcuffsfor some reason.
> 
> OK, we bought handcuffs. Then we went to the park.  The 6 year old managed to handcuff herself to the jungle gym, so I had to walk back to the car to find the keys, leaving the 8 year old in charge of the tearful younger one..
> 
> Good thing their dad is a cop, because if I had gotten arrested, he could have pulled some strings.
> 
> It's not even noon yet.
> 
> I couldn't make this up if I thought for a year.  Never a dull moment with that bunch.
> 
> I need a nap. And a strong drink. But especially a nap.



If I was their parent, I'd tell you to keep them at your house.

Not sure if I'd mean the toy handcuffs you bought them,( or them.)


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> Those are great.  I use them in the hallway and the bathrooms for middle of the night visits.


Does that spook a cat or dog?


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Does that spook a cat or dog?


Good question....


----------



## Medusa

hollydolly said:


> Bought a bunch of (5) flickering flameless remote control  candles.... and then sourced a gold mirrored glass tray, to place the candles on....bought online..


Sounds really pretty and soothing.


----------



## Medusa

Some popcicle sticks, a flat, rubber sink stopper and a mug warmer (which is doing just that, warming my mug, but not the liquid in it). Sending that back.


----------



## hollydolly

Medusa said:


> Sounds really pretty and soothing.


yes, that was what I was hoping for...


----------



## Jules

Kaila said:


> Does that spook a cat or dog?


I don’t have either now.  It’s a soft light so I don’t think it would.


----------



## fatboy

printer ink ,from Walmart


----------



## Medusa

fatboy said:


> printer ink ,from Walmart


Injet or Laser.  
Honestly, the ink for Inkjets is where the money is made.  We finally bought a laser and freaky fracking love the thing.


----------



## Medusa

Accessory grip clip-ons for my hair extension pieces.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I bought a book on Ebay about 6 weeks ago,
"Defeat Scammers At Their Own Game" for
$29.95. I'm still waiting for it to arrive though.


----------



## MountainRa

Had to think hard about what, other than groceries, I had bought recently. Just realized it was actually for a lawyer’s time and advice. ( needed will updated).


----------



## fatboy

Medusa said:


> Injet or Laser.
> Honestly, the ink for Inkjets is where the money is made.  We finally bought a laser and freaky fracking love the thing.


actually a cartridge


----------



## hollydolly

Renwed Costco membership... I wasn't going to bother now there's only me, and I don't need to buy in bulk, but actually I think it's probably best to have that under my belt in case we start having shortages again  in the normal supermarkets...


----------



## oldpop

Groceries.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

A pig in a poke.
Got a great deal!
A steal of a squeal!


----------



## charry

Today i bought my husband a new rotary shaver , as hes shaved his beard and moustache off 
not sure if i like it ….


----------



## Trish

I bought some new bed linen and, by a stroke of good fortune, I spotted a fabulous pair of shoes in a sale and thought I had better buy them just in case there's a shortage of shoes this year


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I bought some new bed linen and, by a stroke of good fortune, I spotted a fabulous pair of shoes in a sale and thought *I had better buy them just in case there's a shortage of shoes this year*


well you know it makes sense Rodders... ..we wanna see a pic of the noo shoos...


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> well you know it makes sense Rodders... ..we wanna see a pic of the noo shoos...


As it happens, I had a vacancy for a pair of green shoes (slightly greener than the photo shows)


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> As it happens, I had a vacancy for a pair of green shoes (slightly greener than the photo shows)
> 
> 
> View attachment 210884


oooh great taste..love those...


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> oooh great taste..love those...


Thank you.  I have a lot of experience when it comes to buying shoes


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Thank you.  I have a lot of experience when it comes to buying shoes


hahaha.. sister from another mister....


----------



## Jules

Stopped in a thrift store and saw a woman walking around with a housewares item I’d been thinking about.  Too late.  It was crowded in that section so took a quick peak in the clothing area.  Found two brand new shirt/jackets, never worn.  That should appease my desire to shop for a while.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Stopped in a thrift store and saw a woman walking around with a housewares item I’d been thinking about.  Too late.  It was crowded in that section so took a quick peak in the clothing area.  Found two brand new shirt/jackets, never worn.  That should appease my desire to shop for a while.


did you know that shirt/jackets are now called Shackets ?....


----------



## mrstime

Just half an hour ago I bought a bag of tangerines.  I was shocked at the price, but one has to eat.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> did you know that shirt/jackets are now called Shackets ?....


Yes, these don’t really fit that new description.


----------



## PamfromTx

Just groceries.


----------



## Jules

There was a recent post here about pillows and that reminded me that I need some new ones.  Popped into the department store today and it was the second to last day of their sale.  Since I need to return for another item, I’ll go back tomorrow and buy three and a soft blanket for sitting around in my easy chair.  It’s impossible to find petite jeans so that wasn’t a purchase I made.  

Not sure if the dental bill counts.  Ouch for the price, not the experience.  The hygienist gave me two toothbrushes (not exactly free.)


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> There was a recent post here about pillows and that reminded me that I need some new ones.  Popped into the department store today and it was the second to last day of their sale.  Since I need to return for another item, I’ll go back tomorrow and buy three and a soft blanket for sitting around in my easy chair.  It’s impossible to find petite jeans so that wasn’t a purchase I made.
> 
> Not sure if the dental bill counts.  Ouch for the price, not the experience.  The hygienist gave me two toothbrushes (not exactly free.)


That reminds me..I was at the dentist a few days ago.. and I usually get free toothpaste ( you can help yourself from a box)... but there wasn't any there this time, wonder why ?

As for the jeans..I can only ever get petite jeans from a store that's predominately aimed at seniors, and although I don't like their other clothing ..their jeans are great and they have a good  petite range .. 

https://www.bonmarche.co.uk/womens/clothing/jeans/


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> That reminds me..I was at the dentist a few days ago.. and *I usually get free toothpaste* ( you can help yourself from a box)... but there wasn't any there this time, wonder why ?
> 
> As for the jeans..I can only ever get petite jeans from a store that's predominately aimed at seniors, and although I don't like their other clothing ..their jeans are great and they have a good  petite range ..
> 
> https://www.bonmarche.co.uk/womens/clothing/jeans/


Right. I wasn’t offered travel size toothpaste or floss either.  Maybe those are hard to stock too.  

That’s great when you find a place that carries what you want.  The only place I can order petite jeans from are the Bay or Walmart.  They have no styles I like, but I keep looking.  There’s one other but I’ve never liked anything from there.


----------



## Gary O'

Bought a solar phone charger

It oughta entertain me for hours


----------



## Pinky

Hols and Jules .. I gave up on trying to find petite jeans a long time ago. However, I will start looking again at the stores you've both recommended.


----------



## Jules

Pinky said:


> Hols and Jules .. I gave up on trying to find petite jeans a long time ago. However, I will start looking again at the stores you've both recommended.


You can also try Reitman‘s.


----------



## dobielvr

Flowers.  And red romaine lettuce, to plant.
4" marigolds for $1.95, that was a deal.  Very healthy.  I bought 2, wish I had gotten more.

They're great insect repellants.


----------



## Jace

Bought a small rug (3x5) for my kitchen off Eb@...good deal! V.nice.


----------



## Pinky

Jules said:


> You can also try Reitman‘s.


Ah yes, I forgot about Reitman's!


----------



## john19485

this is the last thing I  brought , 

 Iodide Tablets  130mg tablets, so many people getting them now


----------



## hollydolly

Today I had my eyes tested... it's free for over 60's here,  and I bought 3 pairs of specs.. prescription sunglasses ( designer frames).. Reading glasses, and glasses to use for the computer.  ..the latter 2.. were 2 for the price of one for the frames.  I was pleasantly surprised at only £440..

Now, I realise £440 is no small change, but I've paid £300 in the past just for one pair of designer frame reading glasses.. and that was years  ago.. so today wasn't  as bad as I was expecting it to be. ..and before anyone says it, I can't buy specs online at cheap prices because my prescription is too high..

My appointment lasted an hour and a half, I thought I was never going to get out


----------



## hollydolly

Today was my monthly grocery shop as well as hardware etc.. ..so I got stocked up with frozen food, fresh  red meat, chicken and Fish.. to freeze, and dry goods,  flour etc.. in the event of any shortages.. just one packet of each, I don;t want to start hoarding, but enough to stock the cupboards ..had to go to 2 different supermarkets to get everything I wanted

Got OTC meds from the pharmacy..  then I got some pretty coloured Pink as well as  lemon  coloured flower/ plant pots for the garden  borders for Spring.. bargain at just £3.00 each in the Discount shop... 

Went to the pub and had a coffee and people watched all by myself sitting at an  outside table looking  onto the town square..

I never thought to take a picture, for you.. but you may remember this picture I took of it a couple of winters ago... today was dry and a little overcast..

Bottom right is the pub and the seating outside surrounded by fencing,  covered in snow.. which is where I was sitting today with my coffee, before continuing on for more shopping....thought you might like to see...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Today was my monthly grocery shop as well as hardware etc.. ..so I got stocked up with frozen food, fresh  red meat, chicken and Fish.. to freeze, and dry goods,  flour etc.. in the event of any shortages.. just one packet of each, I don;t want to start hoarding, but enough to stock the cupboards ..had to go to 2 different supermarkets to get everything I wanted
> 
> Got OTC meds from the pharmacy..  then I got some pretty coloured Pink as well as  lemon  coloured flower/ plant pots for the garden  borders for Spring.. bargain at just £3.00 each in the Discount shop...
> 
> Went to the pub and had a coffee and people watched all by myself sitting at an  outside table looking  onto the town square..
> 
> I never thought to take a picture, for you.. but you may remember this picture I took of it a couple of winters ago... today was dry and a little overcast..
> 
> Bottom right is the pub and the seating outside surrounded by fencing,  covered in snow.. which is where I was sitting today with my coffee, before continuing on for more shopping....thought you might like to see...


@hollydolly .. That's a lovely view, even in winter. Sounds like you had an excellent day! I need a new prescription too. Unfortunately, our eye check-ups are no longer free for seniors/children  It's $90 now. I can afford it, but many cannot. I'm sure the optometrist wears a mask & shield, but I still am not comfortable with going just yet.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly .. That's a lovely view, even in winter. Sounds like you had an excellent day! I need a new prescription too. Unfortunately, our eye check-ups are no longer free for seniors/children  It's $90 now. I can afford it, but many cannot. I'm sure the optometrist wears a mask & shield, but I still am not comfortable with going just yet.


yes it's one of my fave winter  pictures Pinks, thanks...

That's a shocking price ..to go from zero to $90.. is scandalous, what was the justification?

With regard the masks, although the mask mandate is over now here..  almost everyone in the Opticians today was wearing a mask,..certainly I was, as was the optometrist , and then later the guy who arranged all my choices of specs and lenses..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> yes it's one of my fave winter  pictures Pinks, thanks...
> 
> That's a shocking price ..to go from zero to $90.. is scandalous, what was the justification?
> 
> With regard the masks, although the mask mandate is over now here..  almost everyone in the Opticians today was wearing a mask,..certainly I was, as was the optometrist , and then later the guy who arranged all my choices of specs and lenses..


Cutbacks in health-care, Hols. It was good while it lasted. I feel for those who don't have coverage through employee benefits, who have children.

It sounds like your optometrist's office has a good system going, re: masking, etc.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Cutbacks in health-care, Hols. It was good while it lasted. I feel for those who don't have coverage through employee benefits, who have children.
> 
> It sounds like your optometrist's office has a good system going, re: masking, etc.


yes and fortunately all children under 18.. and all adults over 60 are entitled to free eye tests whether they've paid into the system as an employee or not, .. I'm sad that people have to pay such a large amount now in Canada, because as you so rightly say those who cannot afford it will not get tested , and often people don't realise that it's not just about eyesight deteriorating, but also eye tests can show up a myriad of illnesses, including Diabetes, so it's really important that people have them done every few years.. . 

I hope we never find ourselves in the same situation here in the UK.. that would be a terrible shame


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I never thought to take a picture, for you.. but you may remember this picture I took of it a couple of winters ago... today was dry and a little overcast..
> 
> Bottom right is the pub and the seating outside surrounded by fencing,  covered in snow.. which is where I was sitting today with my coffee, before continuing on for more shopping....thought you might like to see...


 If not for the power lines, satellite dish, and a couple other minor modern details, it would be easy to mistake your photo for a Currier and Ives image.  It's absolutely enchanting.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> If not for the power lines, satellite dish, and a couple other minor modern details, it would be easy to mistake your photo for a Currier and Ives image.  It's absolutely enchanting.


well , I had to admit to not knowing who Currier and Ives were/are..and had to look it up.. so thank you very much for the compliment ,SS.. you must have missed it when I posted it a couple of years back..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

StarSong said:


> If not for the power lines, satellite dish, and a couple other minor modern details, it would be easy to mistake your photo for a Currier and Ives image.  It's absolutely enchanting.


I thought exactly the same thing, @StarSong 

took a “stretch break” on the drive hone and picked up a few essential groceries at a supermarket about 1/2 way.  One item is Silk almond milk yogurt in the Chocolate /Almond flavor—my fave!


----------



## Jules

Your town square reminds of the near perfection we see in Hallmark movies @hollydolly.  

Our province charges $75 for an eye exam.  As a senior our medical plan pays $150 every other year toward prescription glasses - a joke.  The good thing is that $150 can be applied to the check up once per year, so if you don’t need new glasses it works out.  The optical places have testing machines to check people for free.  It wouldn’t likely catch a serious issue.  

The optical places still require masks and you need an appointment just to view the frames.  They give you an hour to browse and buy.  I think I’d feel guilty if I spent that time with a clerk and decided not to buy.  Every pair of glasses that you try on go into a separate basket for cleaning. I don’t want to spend $1000 because of guilt.  No, I can’t buy online either.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Your town square reminds of the near perfection we see in Hallmark movies @hollydolly.
> 
> Our province charges $75 for an eye exam.  As a senior our medical plan pays $150 every other year toward prescription glasses - a joke.  The good thing is that $150 can be applied to the check up once per year, so if you don’t need new glasses it works out.  The optical places have testing machines to check people for free.  It wouldn’t likely catch a serious issue.
> 
> The optical places still require masks and you need an appointment just to view the frames.  They give you an hour to browse and buy.  I think I’d feel guilty if I spent that time with a clerk and decided not to buy.  Every pair of glasses that you try on go into a separate basket for cleaning. I don’t want to spend $1000 because of guilt.  No, I can’t buy online either.


thank you for the compliment re my photo Jules.. very kind.. just for clarities sake  this town in the picture is a nearby town, not the one where I live  

With regard the specs.. here we get our eyes tested then we don't have to buy our specs in the same place, we can just take the prescription away and choose somewhere else to get the specs,.. online or some other place , even Costco, or Tesco.. or any other optical store...also like yours the glasses that are tried on in store go into a basket to be cleaned before going back onto the walls..
Here we can have as long as we want to browse, but tbh I look at the frames before I get my  eye-test.. and then I know immediately whether I'm going to buy in that store or go elsewhere, and that saves wasting anyone 's time


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly, I think of every location where you take photos as being ‘yours’.  

We can buy glasses in other places once the prescription is done.  If they don’t work out the optometrist doesn’t tend to stand behind a change that is needed so I just stay in the one place now.  During one check up with the substitute optometrist he was downright rude when he saw that my old computer glasses where made elsewhere.  “These aren’t from here.  The prescription is wrong so just get rid of them.”  No it wasn’t and it’s the same reading strength he puts in my progressives.  Good thing he couldn’t read my mind.


----------



## J-Kat

I have an appointment next week to discuss cataract surgery.  I expect I will still need eyeglasses afterwards but I'm waiting until it's all done before I proceed with new eyeglasses.


----------



## Pinky

Jules said:


> @hollydolly, I think of every location where you take photos as being ‘yours’.
> 
> We can buy glasses in other places once the prescription is done.  If they don’t work out the optometrist doesn’t tend to stand behind a change that is needed so I just stay in the one place now.  During one check up with the substitute optometrist he was downright rude when he saw that my old computer glasses where made elsewhere.  “These aren’t from here.  The prescription is wrong so just get rid of them.”  No it wasn’t and it’s the same reading strength he puts in my progressives.  Good thing he couldn’t read my mind.


One place I went to, they argued with me when I requested Zeiss lenses .. because it meant sending them elsewhere rather than grinding the lenses themselves. It's the first time that has ever happened to me. I find that some lenses just aren't up to par.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> One place I went to, they argued with me when I requested Zeiss lenses .. because it meant sending them elsewhere rather than grinding the lenses themselves. It's the first time that has ever happened to me. I find that some lenses just aren't up to par.


yes I agree with you about some types of lenses not up to par. Once I decided to use an in house Optician in a Supermarket ..all the coating on the lenses of the sunglasses peeled off within 12 month, I'd never seen anything like it, so I took them back even tho' it'd been a year because they should expect to last longer than that with decent care.. and they were so rude, they basically told me to take a hike.. and as it had run out of guarantee it was ya boo to me...


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday at Walmart I bought groceries, a pillow and reusable plastic Ball lids for regular mouth canning jars. Bought an electric can opener for my son. On Amazon I bought a yogurt strainer, a book for my kindle and a box of Real Lemon.


----------



## Ruthanne

New nightgowns, a 11 " nonstick frying pan and lid, dog food, facial cleanser, shampoo, toothpaste, mouthwash, paper towels, toilet paper, Kleenex, dog treats.


----------



## dobielvr

J-Kat said:


> I have an appointment next week to discuss cataract surgery.  I expect I will still need eyeglasses afterwards but I'm waiting until it's all done before I proceed with new eyeglasses.


Yes, it'd be wise to wait.  You will see such an improvement with your vision, you may not need glasses, as you said.

My eyes went back to 20/20 vision, and all I need, if I want are readers.  And, I just picked some up at the $ store.


----------



## hollydolly

Hepa filter , aromatherapy, Air purifier


----------



## JustinCase

Just return from Home Depot with a new bathroom throne.  Ours broke beyond help.


----------



## Chet

Gas. It hurt.


----------



## StarSong

Chet said:


> Gas. It hurt.


Yup.  I paid $5.15/gallon last week.  

Bought a milk frother from Amazon to heat and froth (almond/oat combo) milk for coffee. This time I bought the extended warranty because our last frother died after a year.


----------



## Kika

I bought groceries, a book for my kindle, and an Amazon Echo.


----------



## Knight

LG phones were beginning to fail. Dropping calls & pixel distortion on security system pictures. So checked with my son for his advice on what to get. His recommendation
SAMSUNG
Galaxy S21 5G
Now everything works great on both new phones.


----------



## hollydolly

yesterday I 'bought' £200 of Dental treatment

 £42 of groceries.. and £30 at the Nail salon ( for infill only)

Today ( I paid for them already  a few days ago)..  the big A..delivered a new Garden trimmer, and a triple folding  LED dressing table magnifying mirror


----------



## Lee

I bought a collar for Riley....I will once again attempt to put it on him if and when I can find him.


----------



## Jules

When grocery shopping I bought a little pot of daffodils for $3.  It’s a real pick-me-up.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> When grocery shopping I bought a little pot of daffodils for $3.  It’s a real pick-me-up.


I've got crocuses.. I'll let you have as many as you want for £2 a pot... 

talking of daffs..this is me a few years ago.....actually I think I may have posted this before..


----------



## Kaila

Lee said:


> I bought a collar for Riley....I will once again attempt to put it on him if and when I can find him.



Such funny wording, Lee.  Thanks for that!   



Jules said:


> When grocery shopping I bought a little pot of daffodils for $3.  It’s a real pick-me-up.


Very smart action, Jules!  I might put that on my next _grocery list.
I know the person who gets my groceries will be *totally confused and baffled by that. *_



hollydolly said:


> I've got crocuses.. I'll let you have as many as you want for £2 a pot..




How about we bargain that price down a bit, Holly.
When would you put them on special?



hollydolly said:


> actually I think I may have posted this before..


Great photo!


----------



## hollydolly

Belive me my crocuses are VERY special at £2...


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Belive me my crocuses are VERY special at £2...



I believe you *but......*
we aren't buying, at your present prices.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Besides groceries, fine point markers and an over the door hook. I had been looking for the markers at Walmart and Dollar Trees and they didn't have them. Staples is too high and I wouldn't want someone going out of their way to take me there anyway. Amazon has the 2 pack of markers for $1.96 incl. tax, even cheaper than Dollar Tree would have sold them for. And look how Amazon, known for over packaging items, packaged these markers.


----------



## Pappy

Just got this thing to clean our shower. Hope it’s worth the $25. By the way, that’s not my wife in the shower…


----------



## RFW

I just had to buy this for my old place because I have last year's model at the other house and it just sounds so good. I can't hear the TV speakers very well.


----------



## timoc

What have you bought recently?​*I've been scouring Ebay* for a new horse for my chariot, because old Dobbin can't even pull himself out bed these days.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I believe you *but......*
> we aren't buying, at your present prices.


is this favouritism..?..you'll buy the lowly daffodil at £3..but not my gloriously rare crocus at £2?.. hrrrmph!!


----------



## Kaila

timoc said:


> What have you bought recently?​*I've been scouring Ebay* for a new horse for my chariot, because old Dobbin can't even pull himself out bed these days.


Be sure to check out the specs on all of the potential horses you find there, @timoc   to be certain it will fill your need for speed, and that it is compatible with your chariot, of course.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> is this favouritism..?..you'll buy the lowly daffodil at £3..but not my gloriously rare crocus at £2?.. hrrrmph!!



Okay, you've convinced me, and you have a sale.  
We'll take a dozen; please charge my account #1234 5678 9876 5432-1234;
Or, Bill me later (much later) to postal address: Kaila, North Pole.


----------



## PamfromTx

Haven't bought anything.  Have to order a birthday gift for Lily Ann, will have her 3rd birthday on April 1st.


----------



## Jace

Re-Activated 2nd cell phone..purchased 1 yr. Plan.   Feel fully secure!

Give that phone no. to those who I don't want my "real good one" to have.
I know... paranoia!

i.e.: I gave that particular  no. to a Realtor...hope she "doesn't bug me"!


----------



## Ruthanne

2 maxi length nightgowns that I love!  So comfortable and warm--with a sweater of course...lol

a new little clock that is light green.   a new 11 inch non stick frying pan and also a lid for it.  I love cooking with it!  Its a great pan!

Facial cleanser, powdered protein drink.


----------



## mrstime

Well, Americans may find this shocking, but  it is legal here , so we went down town to the Pot Shop and got some pills and DH got the oil  both pills and oil are help at night for sleeping. They are a mix  of THC and CBD, I prefer the pills, he likes the oil. From there we came back up the hill to a small store that sells my favorite canned whipped cream. Then home. The whipped cream is for the fresh strawberry pie I made today.


----------



## HoneyNut

I received a table top air purifier I'd ordered from Amazon.  It is bigger than I expected.  I tried it out and then packed it up in a small duffel bag.  If I really sell my house and travel like I dream about, I plan to use it at the long stay hotel apartments.  The reviews I've read have a lot of people complaining about the smell/air in them.   I just hope I can fit everything in my car that I plan to take on my travels.  I've designated a book shelf to hold stuff I'll take, and the duffel bag is the first thing staged on the bookcase.


----------



## Ruthanne

mrstime said:


> Well, Americans may find this shocking, but  it is legal here , so we went down town to the Pot Shop and got some pills and DH got the oil  both pills and oil are help at night for sleeping. They are a mix  of THC and CBD, I prefer the pills, he likes the oil. From there we came back up the hill to a small store that sells my favorite canned whipped cream. Then home. The whipped cream is for the fresh strawberry pie I made today.


Many states now have legal pot and all the types and pills and balms.  Just waiting for my state to recreationalize it.  It is legal in my state for medical reasons.  It's more expensive than it used to be on the streets.  So I don't find it shocking at all.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Besides groceries, fine point markers and an over the door hook. I had been looking for the markers at Walmart and Dollar Trees and they didn't have them. Staples is too high and I wouldn't want someone going out of their way to take me there anyway. Amazon has the 2 pack of markers for $1.96 incl. tax, even cheaper than Dollar Tree would have sold them for. And look how Amazon, known for over packaging items, packaged these markers.





PamfromTx said:


> Haven't bought anything.  Have to order a birthday gift for Lily Ann, will have her 3rd birthday on April 1st.


goodness me Lily Ann almost 3 already , wow, time flies...  Happy Birthday to her for the first of the month, a little Aries like me... she must be an angel..


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> goodness me Lily Ann almost 3 already , wow, time flies...  Happy Birthday to her for the first of the month, a little Aries like me... she must be an angel..


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


>


----------



## katlupe

I bought some chew sticks (for Rabbit), Critical Care (for Rabbit in case he needs it since he is older now), a probiotic (for Rabbit) and more orchard meadow hay. For myself I bought 2 cases of Zevia, one is for Sonny and a new mouse pad. All from Amazon.


----------



## old medic

Nearly $2700 in vinyl siding... yippee... next project


----------



## hollydolly

old medic said:


> Nearly $2700 in vinyl siding... yippee... next project


my dd can join you in that expense for the house, yesterday she paid several thousand to have the attic in her new house boarded out and wired for lighting ..except when he'd finished , she went up for a look at his behest  and  she asked him..''where is the light switch''..he said ''what light switch?.. long story short , he hadn't fitted the wiring, and denied that he'd been informed he had to install lighting, because ''the company don't fit lighting ''.. so she pointed to his van sitting out front  and said  so tell me why exactly that  it says on your van '' Full loft installation and lighting''?... she  gave him what we call Daughters' wrath, because she'd paid a lot for the work to be done after being informed they were the most experienced in the area..  and he left with his tail between his legs. She'll be onto the company head office first thing Monday morning.. .


----------



## old medic

hollydolly said:


> She'll be onto the company head office first thing Monday morning.. .


Thats part of the reason I'm personally doing most of the work on restoring the house. Its a PITA but I know its being done right.
I don't mind paying some help, but I'm there hands on.


----------



## hollydolly

old medic said:


> Thats part of the reason I'm personally doing most of the work on restoring the house. Its a PITA but I know its being done right.
> I don't mind paying some help, but I'm there hands on.


yes if you can do things yourself all the better. My daughter is very able when it comes to DIY in fact she said yesterday she probably drilled more into the walls downstairs than the guy in the loft, while he was up there..she was downstairs doing all sorts of stuff, ... but of course she's not up to doing major jobs like boarding out an attic and installing wiring for lighting...

At the start of May she's got the whole bathroom being ripped out and all new installed.. gotta hope these people are more competent that the loft guy..


----------



## katlupe

I bought a organizer box to hide electric power strips in a set of 3 and a wire sleeve cover for electric wires. From Amazon, of  course.


----------



## Lee

I had a quick run to the store for butter. Yikes!!! Not on sale and priced at $6.49 for a one pound block.

Will put the baking off till after I make a run to Costco next week.

I bought a pack of 4 cherry turnovers instead.....smiling


----------



## Jules

Bought and returned towels.  Too bad, they were a pretty colour, just too wide for the towel rack and sold out in the more narrow size.


----------



## dobielvr

Ruthanne said:


> 2 maxi length nightgowns that I love! So comfortable and warm--with a sweater of course...lol


Of course!...and socks.


----------



## RadishRose

3 blouses and a pair of jeans.


----------



## Georgiagranny

A candle. It smelled wonderful in the store, and smelled wonderful while burning. Just one thing, the fragrance gave me a headache. >le sigh<

Maybe DD will like it.

DD bought something the other day. $64 for gas for her car and that was for only 13 gallons!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I ordered a case of these last night from DollarTree.com  Last couple of times I went into the brick and mortar stores, I couldn't find any. When ordering online, DT requires these as well as other items be purchased by the case, which is fine by me for things I know I'm going to keep using.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> A candle. It smelled wonderful in the store, and smelled wonderful while burning. Just one thing, the fragrance gave me a headache. >le sigh<
> 
> Maybe DD will like it.
> 
> *DD bought something the other day. $64 for gas for her car and that was for only 13 gallons!*


yep we have the same problem here...cost me £33 the other day for 1/2 a tank in a  4 cylinder ford fusion..

Today I bought.. 2 ceramic plant pots for indoors...
2 Navy Blue faux Mink fur Cushions for the bed in the spare room
A  Polar white quilted Duvet cover set
A Memory Foam blue and white striped Bath mat
Some  lemon scented waste bin liners..

Bought a light lunch at the pub...

Some groceries..not much..just milk and bread basically, couldn't get a few things I wanted in the supermarket..and I just realised I forgot to get Bananas, which is annoying..

Paid for a jet wash,  for the car and some air for my tyres...

Picked up my prescription specs today but I'd paid for them last week


----------



## StarSong

Jace said:


> Re-Activated 2nd cell phone..purchased 1 yr. Plan.   Feel fully secure!
> 
> Give that phone no. to those who I don't want my "real good one" to have.
> I know... paranoia!


What a great idea!


----------



## Kaila

Pappy said:


> By the way, that’s not my wife in the shower…


 I'm so glad you told us *that*!

I was also going to suggest, that she might need to dress differently from that, while trying out that contraption!
Such as a swimsuit....or a raincoat, perhaps?

Please report to us, on whether she plans to try it at all, before insisting you return it.... And if she does try it out, then be very cautious where you are, at that moment!


----------



## MickaC

I’ve still have a loss for shopping......other than groceries, meds, and dog food.
Pretty uneventful.


----------



## Pappy

Kaila said:


> I'm so glad you told us *that*!
> 
> I was also going to suggest, that she might need to dress differently from that, while trying out that contraption!
> Such as a swimsuit....or a raincoat, perhaps?
> 
> Please report to us, on whether she plans to try it at all, before insisting you return it.... And if she does try it out, then be very cautious where you are, at that moment!


Now you got me thinking Kaila. Next time doctor says..take an enema…hum.


----------



## JustinCase

JustinCase said:


> Just return from Home Depot with a new bathroom throne.  Ours broke beyond help.


The plumbers came Friday the 11th, installed the throne and fixed the leaky drain in our 3/4 bath.  Learned to bundle tasks, they charge $149 for the 1st hour and don't call them on weekends either, costs extra. (emergency rates).  Took them 45 minutes.  Total costs were just under $400.  We had everything (parts) ready for them except the flex hose, $14.


----------



## Kaila

Don't blame _me, _for what _you_ are thinking,  @Pappy  !


----------



## Jan14

New pair of jeans, three spring tops.  Always buying clothing, shoes and purses, kind of my thing.  Spring is on its way trying to get ready!


----------



## WheatenLover

Curtains, curtain rods, N95 masks


----------



## hollydolly

In the last couple of days I've bought, a new Emerald green 3/4 length sleeve tunic top sweater.. 

Same shade ( co-incidentally ) of eyebrow  tweezers which come in a cute little cigar style box..

A Navy blue faux fur  End of bed  throw for the spare bed, to match the navy blue cushions.. and a snow white duvet cover for the same bed

Some long  plastic barbed drain cleaners...

a whole bunch of groceries..

A hand car wash... 

1/2 a tank of Fuel..

and lunch at the riverside pub....


----------



## Jules

New NYDJ jeans.  There were a few styles I liked, naturally none in my size and no more available to even order.  These were new for Spring 2022; you’d think they’d bring in some more.  The ones I bought are grey.  They’re the right size to wear now but say you’re supposed to order one size smaller.  I bought them anyway because they were on sale.  At home I scoured online and have ordered a somewhat different style in a smaller size.  Three different pairs. 

Seems like everyday I go to a grocery store of some kind to buy something.  It seems it’s my entertainment or I’m such a poor planner that the fridge is always missing something.

Forgot, I also bought two new bath towels today.  

Yesterday I received the AirPod Pros that I ordered.  Still now sure if they‘re a good idea. The package is unopened.


----------



## Liberty

A new metal trellis that hub installed on the corner of the back deck to accommodate the Mandevilla that's insisting on climbing up to the sky...lol. Need to buy some larger pots for 
plants too...time to repot.


----------



## fatboy

non stick fry pan.my old pan was warped ,eggs would go to one side


----------



## StarSong

We bought a few tomato plants and will get a couple more in another month so we'll have a staggered harvest.  
Also bought a few new knit tees to freshen up my summer wardrobe, including a fun one with stars! 

Other than that, my recent purchases have mostly been the ongoing replenishment of groceries and household supplies.


----------



## hollydolly

I've bought a lot recently...

£45 at the Podiatrist today..

New stone-washed jeans with turn ups... 

2   light weight Maxi  length summer dresses

2 pair of trainers (sneakers).. Levi's & Claudia Ghazzani... 

A lambs leather shoulder crossover bag in rich  dark brown... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Petrol... 

Plants and compost  for the garden ...


A decorative flower basket to hang on the shed door.. 

...and a whole load of groceries...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I've bought a lot recently...
> 
> £45 at the Podiatrist today..
> 
> New stone-washed jeans with turn ups...
> 
> 2   light weight Maxi  length summer dresses
> 
> 2 pair of trainers (sneakers).. Levi's & Claudia Ghazzani...
> 
> A lambs leather shoulder crossover bag in rich  dark brown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petrol...
> 
> Plants and compost  for the garden ...
> 
> 
> A decorative flower basket to hang on the shed door..
> 
> ...and a whole load of groceries...


WOW Holly........you are a shopper.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> WOW Holly........you are a shopper.


oh there's never been any argument over that...


----------



## MickaC

Still, no extra shopping here......other than on a search for a memory foam mattress.......memory foam top, over high densityfoam.


----------



## Llynn

Yesterday I bought a lumbar MRI scan. I've been trying to get it done since last November. Dealing with the medical industry these days is a study in patience.


----------



## Jules

I’ve ordered and returned several pairs of jeans in the past two weeks.

This morning a new pair of stone wash, relaxed ankle jeans arrived and I’m wearing them now.  I would get another pair but they’re all sold out.  

Woke up in the middle of the night and remembered that I had 3 pairs of jeans in my Bay cart.  I’ve refused to buy them because they weren’t on sale.  It’s Bay Days, so ordered them for 30% off.  They’ve already shipped.  

Two pairs of fit over, wrap around sunglasses from the US.  With their sale and shipping, it’ll work out about the same as if I could find them in the stores here, which I can’t. 

I’m looking at a pair of Eileen Fisher pants from the Bay.  Not on sale but get extra points.  I’ve owned several pairs of these over the years.


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> Still, no extra shopping here......other than on a search for a memory foam mattress.......memory foam top, over high densityfoam.



I wish I could give you the one I have stored in the basement.  Check out Costco online.  You don’t need to be a member.


----------



## J-Kat

Bought a few grocery items.  Bought and today returned some Birkenstock shoes (were cute online but ugly in person) and a Dooney purse that was described as medium sized but looked to be sized for a child.  I’m trying to downsize the stuff I lug around but this would barely hold my wallet so back it went.  Received a couple of bags of specialty coffee I ordered from Seattle Coffee Gear.  Sampling different ones in my new coffee machine to decide which will be my  “go to” daily brew.  Went by the Vet office and picked up a three month supply of Simparica Trio for my dog ($30 per pill!) but she’s worth it.  That’s about it.


----------



## Pappy

Ordered cheap shorts to wear around the house from Amazon. 5 of them for $35 bucks. Oh, and most important, a bottle of Pepto Bismol for me. Exciting isn’t it?


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Ordered cheap shorts to wear around the house from Amazon. 5 of them for $35 bucks. Oh, and most important, a bottle of Pepto Bismol for me. Exciting isn’t it?


maybe..maybe not... on topic tho'...


----------



## Autumn72

Envelopes I thought I was ordering the business sized, 8nstead received teeny tiny gift mini card ones. From the web site failed Time2split.com never heard of it in my life, however, the phrase does remind me of criminal intentions 
Very upset with this online junk


----------



## Jules

More jeans.  3 pairs.  One was the same as the pair I returned when the clerk was snotty insisting that the two marks weren’t flaws.  Sure enough I received the same pair back.  I avoided her at the counter when I did the return again.  The other two pairs came; I doubt I’ll keep them.  Also ordered two more pairs, a pair of runners and a pair of Croc like sandals for indoor wear in the summer.


----------



## Autumn72

Lounging pants to try out the fit and after washing how it holds up.


----------



## fatboy

propane weed burner


----------



## Betty Boop

I bought paper products. Paper towels, tissues, and toilet paper.


----------



## Liberty

Don't want to brag about the expensive trips I've took but just got 
back from the grocery store!


----------



## Pappy

Today coming from Amazon: box of surgical masks, a new jar opener and a black ink refill for my printer. Gosh, the excitement never stops…


----------



## hollydolly

Same here.. this last week the only thing I've bought is Elastoplast Wound Spray


----------



## Liberty

Mulch, mulch and then I'll buy some more mulch and finally maybe a plant to plant in the mulch.


----------



## dobielvr

Garden soil.
Lowe's had buy 3, get 3 free.  So, I did.


----------



## win231

Several power blackouts reminded me to have sufficient battery-powered lighting.  I just got 4 of these:


----------



## PamfromTx

I haven't bought anything lately.  Hubby on the other hand continues to order books!


----------



## hollydolly

Today I went to the fishing lakes and activity centre along with my friend and her family..  the bar and restaurants was open at one side of the golf course, but it was packed, because it's Easter break, so we couldn't have lunch for my birthday tomorrow.. .. and sadly the cafe at the other end where the activity and fishing lakes are was closed.. so  after we were at the lakes, I left and went into town, and bought myself these... in the sales...






..and these.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I bought some Gold hoop earrings, a navy blue and white striped top..., and a yellow baggy T-shirt


----------



## Jules

A conflict with Easter crowds and a birthday celebration is something I hadn’t thought about.  One of the grandkid‘s Bday is this weekend too.  Glad you got to celebrate with the purchase of new shoes; it’s a bit of a consolation.


----------



## Jules

Found a pair of jeans that fit in the store, not online - I’d been searching.  They seem to carry different stock in the stores.  

Then bought eggs.  There were very few left and many other empty spots in the store.  Maybe it’s been shopped out because of folks stocking up for Easter guests.


----------



## Don M.

I made a quick run to the grocery store this morning.  Eggs were selling for almost $3 a dozen....probably due to the combination of Easter, and the recent news about millions of chickens being put down because of a disease spreading among them.   I bought a dozen anyhow, and then stopped in at the local Dollar General, and they were selling their eggs for $3.25 a dozen.  Prices are soaring on everything, it seems.


----------



## officerripley

Finally found a pair of pull-on, elastic waist jeans (mostly-cotton denim) that fit, thank goodness. I always bought 'em for years from Blair but theirs have gone downhill in sizing. The ones I discovered are from Kohl's and when ordered online come really quickly.


----------



## PamfromTx

One of my nieces is celebrating non-stop...today.  My first niece.  I can't believe she's 46 years old.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> One of my nieces is celebrating non-stop...today.  My first niece.  I can't believe she's 46 years old.


My daughter turned 46 a few days ago... makes me feel really old..


----------



## MickaC

When buying groceries this morning.......a dozen donuts jumped into my cart.....i felt obligated to buy them. .


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> My daughter turned 46 a few days ago... makes me feel really old..


Age is just a number @hollydolly .   You look great!


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Age is just a number @hollydolly .   You look great!


Thanks muchly Pam, very kind... ..it's my Birthday today.. ... I was 4 days from my 21st Birthday when my dd was born


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Thanks muchly Pam, very kind... ..it's my Birthday today.. ... I was 4 days from my 21st Birthday when my dd was born


Soooooooooooooooo, we now can say, "Happy Birthday" ????


----------



## hollydolly

Sure can...it's Easter Sunday here now.. and it's My Birthday today.....


----------



## StarSong

Wishing you a VERY Happy Birthday, Hols!  
♥♥♥


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Sure can...it's Easter Sunday here now.. and it's My Birthday today.....


Happy Birthday HD...hope you had a wonderful day celebrating.


----------



## PamfromTx

I ordered a gift basket from Harry & David for my friend, Martha.  She loved the last one I ordered.  My sister is getting her a couple of plants from us both as Martha loves plants.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought several things yesterday which were delivered today...

A new sack barrow with non pneumatic tyres so I don't have to pump  the tyres up every time I go to use the barrow..

Some curtain blinds for my car for when I travel long distance, and want to stop and sleep for a while, I get to have the car curtains pulled around so  no-one can see me..

a set of new box cutters in pastel girly colours ( now the o/h has gone I can get nice colours)..... I thought it said 'set of 4''... what it actually said was _4 packs of 4_... I was laughing when I opened the box because one after the other these box cutters were coming out, never ending 

Arthritis compression gloves in  a pretty lilac colour..

A 3 piece finger splint...to stop me using my index finger which is in flare up mode and is agony currently..

A box of disposable gloves.. ( I use disposable gloves for cooking and everything messy..)

..and tomorrow my Pure Bee Propolis capsules, and my Turmeric golden paste will be arriving...


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> sack barrow


Had to look that one up, new to me.  Turns out its what I call a dolly, Holly.


----------



## PamfromTx

OMG, I went to TJMaxx ~ Saturday and bought a couple of items.  I found the prettiest denim blouse; it's still in the car.   Bought some neato rubber gloves to clean the toilets.  Well, hubby will clean the toilets. 

A strawberry jam that I've bought there before and a puzzle for hubby's grandson.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Had to look that one up, new to me.  Turns out its what I call a dolly, Holly.


This is what we call a Dolly Trolley in the UK







 this is a sack barrow..


----------



## Llynn

Out here in the Pacific NorthWET section of the USA, what you call a sack barrow we call a hand truck.


----------



## Alligatorob

U-haul and others call your sack barrow a dolly.  No consistent use here.  As I said I have always called it a dolly.  Another example of George Bernard Shaw's quote “_The British and the Americans are two great peoples divided by a common tongue_”

https://www.uhaul.com/MovingSupplie...nd-Trucks/Utility-dolly-(Hand-Truck)/?id=8955


----------



## Geezer Garage

Ordered a fold up 36" kennel for Li'l 'Bit form e-bay, Amason seems to be out of a lot of things lately.


----------



## mrstime

hollydolly said:


> My daughter turned 46 a few days ago... makes me feel really old..


Our son is 61, and he is the baby. That makes me really feel old!


----------



## dseag2

I bought airline and cruise tickets to Alaska in early August with some friends and my partner and I bought tickets to see a concert (New Order/Pet Shop Boys) in Seattle in mid-October.  We may soon be looking at a Canada/New England cruise in September and visiting our niece in Boston but I need to be careful of my retirement budget.


----------



## SeniorBen

I bought an EGO string trimmer to go with my new EGO lawnmower. It doesn't seem to be boosting my ego, though. It's just draining my bank account.


----------



## MrPants

dseag2 said:


> I bought airline and cruise tickets to Alaska in early August with some friends and my partner and I bought tickets to see a concert (New Order/Pet Shop Boys) in Seattle in mid-October.  We may soon be looking at a Canada/New England cruise in September and visiting our niece in Boston but I need to be careful of my retirement budget.


If you end up in Saint John; N.B. on a Canada New England cruise, there's a bunch of decent eateries close to the Cruise Port, should you be looking at spending some $$ for food off the ship? Steamers Lobster Company is right across the road from where you'll be docked. Billy's Seafood is just up the street. Both are excellent for fresh seafood and have succulent Lobster Rolls. I did enjoy the fries at Billy's Seafood more than at Steamers but .... that's just me.

 Near Billy's is a pioneer cemetery; if you're into that kind of stuff? United Empire Loyalists are buried there.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I 'bought' .. new nails at the salon.... manicure  gel polish etc...

...few things at the supermarket... and £17 + for a tiny drop of top up petrol in the tank...


----------



## MickaC

Geezer Garage said:


> Ordered a fold up 36" kennel for Li'l 'Bit form e-bay, Amason seems to be out of a lot of things lately.


Too bad we’re not closer.....have several kennels not been used.


----------



## Jules

Two pairs of shoes arrived today.  (I was really shocked that the mailman was delivering on a Sunday - now getting my days mixed up is a totally different story. ). The one pair are rather like Crocs and will be ok for indoors in the hot weather.  The other pair was too tight so I went online to order a half size up.  Hit the wrong icon and ordered the wrong pair and there was no way to cancel. Oh well, they can send them.  Then ordered the pair that I really wanted; they haven’t been confirmed yet.


----------



## Jondalar7

Bought a 230cc Yamaha quad so my room mates (67,65,64) can putt around in the desert hills behind our property.


----------



## Ruthanne

On Amazon-a new 20" fan, eyebrow pencil, fabreeze, spot cleaner, underwear, a book on making beaded jewelry, powder puffs, perfume.


----------



## Leann

dseag2 said:


> I bought airline and cruise tickets to Alaska in early August with some friends and my partner and I bought tickets to see a concert (New Order/Pet Shop Boys) in Seattle in mid-October.  We may soon be looking at a Canada/New England cruise in September and visiting our niece in Boston but I need to be careful of my retirement budget.


I love all of the travel you do @dseag2. All of your trips sound wonderful. I booked two trips a few days ago, on in the fall and one next spring. But I have to keep an eye on my retirement budget, too.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought a hair cut....


----------



## Pepper

My marijuana dispensary is having a 4-20 sale of 20% off; plus I get an extra 10% for having a doctor's prescription, so at 30% off I took advantage & stocked up a little.


----------



## win231

SeniorBen said:


> I bought an EGO string trimmer to go with my new EGO lawnmower. It doesn't seem to be boosting my ego, though. It's just draining my bank account.


Great choices!  I've been using their string trimmer for several years.  Suggestion:  It's VERY powerful.  I learned to wear a face mask & long sleeves when using it.  It will send pebbles & twigs to your face.


----------



## Jackie23

A sack of pea gravel to go around pavers and 2 containers of weed killer.


----------



## dseag2

Flowers at Home Depot to do our Spring planting.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Today I bought a hair cut....


Love it.
Is it all one length?  except layered on the ends?
Love the curl.


----------



## Jace

Vitamin K...news item stated " helps prevent Alzheimer's...etc.
Took with other vitamins/supplements......
So, what could it hurt?....."an ounce of prevention...etc..?"


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Love it.
> Is it all one length?  except layered on the ends?
> Love the curl.


yes just layers on the ends and at the front


----------



## Georgiagranny

Flowers, of course. There's nothing more important than flowers, right?


----------



## carouselsilver

A new kitty toy. It's a fish that flops around.


----------



## Jules

Today one of the two pairs of shoes I ordered arrived.  They’ll likely go back because I think I want the other pair more.  Also two pairs of khaki jeans arrived.  One pair fits well, the other a little snug.  They say to get ones that are a size smaller.  If they weren’t so pricey and were blue jeans I’d be willing to keep both.  I hate jeans that are too tight and I also hate jeans that loosen up with wear.  

The other day I stopped in the thrift store and bought a fancy ball cap, a skirt and two shirts.  All this for a grand total of $14.  It’s a heck of a lot cheaper than my shoe and jeans purchases.


----------



## Georgiagranny

A cushion for my counter-height kitchen chair. It's white and printed with lemons. I'm a big spender...$8 at Aldi.


----------



## hollydolly

yesterday I bought 2 linen  mid  sleeved tops.... and also 4 rubber ( made from tyres) 'paving stones'' for the lawn in front of my shed..


----------



## Leann

I bought two packages of organic udon noodles. I prefer them to rice when I make Asian-style dishes.


----------



## Jules

The other day I bought a King Size Sunbeam electric heating pad, the only one in stock.  Didn’t notice the size until I opened the box and decided it was too awkward.  Returned that one and got a regular size one at another store.  There’s a real shortage of them. 

Does anyone lie on the heating pad or take it to bed?  I turn it on in the middle of the night, if needed.


----------



## dobielvr

Jules said:


> The other day I bought a King Size Sunbeam electric heating pad, the only one in stock.  Didn’t notice the size until I opened the box and decided it was too awkward.  Returned that one and got a regular size one at another store.  There’s a real shortage of them.
> 
> Does anyone lie on the heating pad or take it to bed?  I turn it on in the middle of the night, if needed.


I have my heated mattress pad that I use every night.
It really helps me sleep.


----------



## Trish

The local supermarkets seem to have plenty of tomatoes and oil but, as I love tomatoes I decided to stock up with a couple of cans of tomatoes, a couple of cartons of passata and a small bottle of oil.  Now I feel shortage proof!


----------



## StarSong

Bought a pair of sneakers this week.  $25-ish at Costco.  Haven't bought any since before the pandemic so it was well past time to replace my raggedy ones.


----------



## carouselsilver

StarSong said:


> Bought a pair of sneakers this week.  $25-ish at Costco.  Haven't bought any since before the pandemic so it was well past time to replace my raggedy ones.


I need new sneakers, too. I had my eyes on a denim pair, but they are now out of stock.


----------



## Kika

I bought socks.  I have a lot, but my feet have become sensitive to the seams. I was wearing them inside out because of it.
I heard about Feetures socks.  A little pricey, so I bought one pair to try.  They are wonderful. I ordered 5 more pair, they are arriving today.  YAY!


----------



## Wontactmyage

dobielvr said:


> I have my heated mattress pad that I use every night.
> It really helps me sleep.


Love my heated mattress pad. Use it all winter/spring long. I do take it off in the summer and put the cooling sheets.


----------



## Trish

I have a heated Dreamland mattress topper which has two heat controls so you can heat one or both sides of the bed.  I don't use it much but it was great when I injured my back and could hardly walk for nearly two weeks!


----------



## Jules

Had a brilliant idea to buy a ceramic canister for food compost waste, something suitable to be on the counter since I have no room under the cupboards.  Found a pretty blue one in the thrift store.  Unfortunately I was also distracted by some lightweight jackets that I probably didn’t need.  Oh well, the canister was a bargain up until that point.


----------



## Leann

Just ordered Apple earbuds. Always wanted a pair and finally decided to get them.


----------



## StarSong

Ordered a new solar cover for the pool this morning.  They only last about two years and are spendy (roughly $200) but extend our swimming season because the water stays so much warmer.  More importantly in So Cal, the water loss to evaporation is dramatically lessened.


----------



## MountainRa

Bought a set of wireless headphones for the TV for my 88 year old hard of hearing mom so we don’t have to turn the TV volume up to sonic levels. 
She refuses to use them.

However, I’ve decided I love them. I use them at night when I’m trying to keep the sound low so as not to disturb others. Turn off the TV volume and set headphones to level I want. Sound quality is really good.
No worries about the TV suddenly blasting out gun shots or someone screaming and waking up the household.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> Just ordered Apple earbuds. Always wanted a pair and finally decided to get them.


I can't get my apple earbuds to stay in my ears...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> I can't get my apple earbuds to stay in my ears...


Apple Air Pod Pros are noted for fitting a variety of ear sizes.  I bought some from Costco but returned them because I couldn’t justify the $279C and I’d have to adjust the volume on the device rather than on the pod.


----------



## charry

Just bought some levi jeans ,and a pair of tan slip on shoes (moccasins )


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I can't get my apple earbuds to stay in my ears...


I dislike earbuds of every kind.  Much prefer can type headphones.


----------



## katlupe

Three new coloring books that I ordered a few days ago was delivered yesterday. Plus a new set of glitter only gel pens.


----------



## carouselsilver

A new futon cover. It is pet friendly, which is cool!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I dislike earbuds of every kind.  Much prefer can type headphones.


Me too...I just can't seem to get on with earbuds


----------



## officerripley

MountainRa said:


> Bought a set of wireless headphones for the TV for my 88 year old hard of hearing mom so we don’t have to turn the TV volume up to sonic levels.
> She refuses to use them.
> 
> However, I’ve decided I love them. I use them at night when I’m trying to keep the sound low so as not to disturb others. Turn off the TV volume and set headphones to level I want. Sound quality is really good.
> No worries about the TV suddenly blasting out gun shots or someone screaming and waking up the household.


If you don't mind me asking, MountainRa, what kind of headphones are they; over-ear, on-ear, or in-ear? Reason I ask, neither Huzz or I can stand the in-ear (earbud type) phones, uncomfortable and do, as Holly mentioned, fall out. We found the over-ear, big ones to be much more comfortable; so if the kind you bought your mom were the in-ear or on-ear ones, maybe she'd wear the over-ear ones?


----------



## carouselsilver

katlupe said:


> Three new coloring books that I ordered a few days ago was delivered yesterday. Plus a new set of glitter only gel pens.
> 
> View attachment 218968


Oh, those look nice! I love Victorian houses!


----------



## katlupe

carouselsilver said:


> Oh, those look nice! I love Victorian houses!


I am excited about coloring those!


----------



## MountainRa

officerripley said:


> If you don't mind me asking, MountainRa, what kind of headphones are they; over-ear, on-ear, or in-ear? Reason I ask, neither Huzz or I can stand the in-ear (earbud type) phones, uncomfortable and do, as Holly mentioned, fall out. We found the over-ear, big ones to be much more comfortable; so if the kind you bought your mom were the in-ear or on-ear ones, maybe she'd wear the over-ear ones?



here is a picture of what I bought. I find them very comfortable.


----------



## Dapper Dan

I bought a pair of bedroom slippers for my wife.


----------



## officerripley

MountainRa said:


> here is a picture of what I bought. I find them very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 219008


Oh, okay, they do look like the over-the-ear ones like we've got, which we also find comfortable. I wonder if your mom would prefer the smaller ones?


----------



## MountainRa

officerripley said:


> Oh, okay, they do look like the over-the-ear ones like we've got, which we also find comfortable. I wonder if your mom would prefer the smaller ones?



Truthfully, I just don’t think she will agree to any type.  ‘New fangled inventions’ type attitude. 

 She doesn’t realize how stressful it is to have the TV blaring because it’s not loud to her.
Or how exhausting it is to have to yell everything three times.

But she’s my mom and has been a good one all my life. I can deal with the aggravation for the time I have left with her.


----------



## hollydolly

Some Magnetic curtain tie-backs..

..and some solar waterproof  lilies for the garden...


----------



## Colleen

Well...let me see. In the never ending money pit of a house we bought...yesterday, we spent over $11,000 in replacement windows for the downstairs windows.  It's only money...right?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Some Magnetic curtain tie-backs..
> 
> ..and some solar waterproof  lilies for the garden...


Oooh!  I like those lilies!


----------



## David777

Just Amazon bought for $40, another 5lb block of peanut butter fudge.  Previous block bought at Christmas is about gone.  Also a couple of cheap used Ray Kurzweil, Artificial Intelligence books, Singularity.. and How to Make Mind...


----------



## Tish

I went on a splurge and bought 5 sets of towels, they were on special reduced by 50%.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> On Amazon-a new 20" fan, eyebrow pencil, fabreeze, spot cleaner, underwear, a book on making beaded jewelry, powder puffs, perfume.


Beaded jewelry making sounds like fun @Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Beaded jewelry making sounds like fun @Ruthanne


I hope so


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> I went on a splurge and bought 5 sets of towels, they were on special reduced by 50%.
> 
> View attachment 219107


they look exactly like mine although mine are turquoise ... and darker blue...


----------



## dobielvr

I bought some clones.  Had a hard time finding some w/legit people.

I finally got the bright idea to call a store that deals in hydroponics, and the guy there gave me the name of someone.
Whew..


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> I bought some clones.  Had a hard time finding some w/legit people.
> 
> I finally got the bright idea to call a store that deals in hydroponics, and the guy there gave me the name of someone.
> Whew..


clones?


----------



## David777

Bought more today. General Admission ticket for,
Frost Amphitheater, Stanford University, Bobby Weir & Mickey Hart, Sun May 01, 2022 – 6:00 PM
in 4 days will be joining 3 other bros, Deadheads, and lots of students.


----------



## Jules

Yesterday I bought a powdered sunscreen for application in the afternoon.  Today I’m looking for a liquid for morning use.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Yesterday I bought a powdered sunscreen for application in the afternoon.  Today I’m looking for a liquid for morning use.


powdered sunscreen...I've never heard of that 

Just researched, fascinated to learn about a new product.... for anyone else whose interested 

https://www.byrdie.com/powder-sunscreen-5070160


----------



## Ruthanne

Fan, dog toy box.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> clones?


Marijuana clones.

Little starter plants that you then take home and plant yourself.
I'm letting them get acclimated to the outside weather, then I'll either plant them in the ground or in a big planter, like I've done in the past.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> powdered sunscreen...I've never heard of that


It’s really handy for replenishing your sunscreen in the afternoon.  I apply a good quality liquid type in the morning before walking.  Four hours later for my next walk I need something extra so find these powders help.  I have oily skin so they absorb well.  I don’t spend much time outside in the sun.

I also wear a hat.


----------



## J-Kat

A canister of Golden Malted waffle mix and a bottle of their special syrup.


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> Marijuana clones.
> 
> Little starter plants that you then take home and plant yourself.
> I'm letting them get acclimated to the outside weather, then I'll either plant them in the ground or in a big planter, like I've done in the past.


Wouldn't have guess that was what you meant by "clones."  Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## SeniorBen

Two days ago, I ordered a table saw from Amazon and it wasn't scheduled to arrive until Sunday. But they changed their minds and it's out for delivery right now! Hallelujah! It's a miracle! Praise Jeff Besos! Praise Amazon!    

Too bad I don't have any money left for wood. At $80 a sheet, plywood is now a huge expense.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a lot today.. but I won't got through it all.. suffice it to say I bought groceries... and  some nice clothing. including shorts, and tops .. and all one size under my normal size so my diet is working.. yeah... . I did get a really pretty Red print Maxi summer dress, I haven't owned a maxi dress in years but this is pretty for summer evenings.. and maxi's are in Vogue this year... I also got a New Ceramic Digital Hair straightener.. ( I use it to add curls to my hair, and rarely for straightening )

I bought a new Griddle pan...  and some microwave egg poachers  ( currently I just micro eggs in a normal cup) .. also a  couple of very summer lemon striped coffee mugs, and some pink  and white candy strip plastic bowls for out in the garden in summer...

Got some costume jewellery as well at half the usual price...pretty blue and crystal  necklace and some silver earrings...








I forgot to mention the pretty lemon knitted Throw I got ... purely accidentally I captured it in this photo... you can just see them on the right...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> I bought a lot today.. but I won't got through it all.. suffice it to say I bought groceries... and  some nice clothing. including shorts, and tops .. and all one size under my normal size so my diet is working.. yeah... . I did get a really pretty Red print Maxi summer dress, I haven't owned a maxi dress in years but this is pretty for summer evenings.. and maxi's are in Vogue this year... I also got a New Ceramic Digital Hair straightener.. ( I use it to add curls to my hair, and rarely for straightening )
> 
> I bought a new Griddle pan...  and some microwave egg poachers  ( currently I just micro eggs in a normal cup) .. also a  couple of very summer lemon striped coffee mugs, and some pink  and white candy strip plastic bowls for out in the garden in summer...
> 
> Got some costume jewellery as well at half the usual price...pretty blue and crystal  necklace and some silver earrings...


Very pretty necklace.


----------



## PamfromTx

I have a big problem in that I have a jewelry chest full of costume jewelry.  I refuse to buy any other pieces and haven't until I rid of some of what I have.  I just haven't been motivated to tackle that project.  Some pieces were gifts and I just can't part with them.  But until I clean out the jewelry chest... I'm not buying more.

I have given my sister Lucy alot of pieces already.  She's not a necklace wearer.  I am or was.


I learned my lesson in buying 'silver' jewelry from TJMaxx.  Over two years ago I bought a graduated bead necklace and had it stored in a nice box.  I never wore it and just recently opened the box and the beads are  tarnished.  What is the safest and easiest way to bring life back to this necklace?


----------



## Georgiagranny

Funny you should ask...I've bought plants, of course. Lots and lots of plants. Big ones. Little ones. In-between ones.


----------



## MickaC

Still on that dry spell.....no urge to do any kind of shopping other than necessities.
Not a party pooper.......just don’t need or want anything.


----------



## Pinky

PamfromTx said:


> I have a big problem in that I have a jewelry chest full of costume jewelry.  I refuse to buy any other pieces and haven't until I rid of some of what I have.  I just haven't been motivated to tackle that project.  Some pieces were gifts and I just can't part with them.  But until I clean out the jewelry chest... I'm not buying more.
> 
> I have given my sister Lucy alot of pieces already.  She's not a necklace wearer.  I am or was.
> 
> 
> I learned my lesson in buying 'silver' jewelry from TJMaxx.  Over two years ago I bought a graduated bead necklace and had it stored in a nice box.  I never wore it and just recently opened the box and the beads are  tarnished.  What is the safest and easiest way to bring life back to this necklace?View attachment 219331View attachment 219332View attachment 219333


@PamfromTx

A jeweller's cloth might work to brighten up the silver beads. It will work, if they are sterling, or sterling plate.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pinky said:


> @PamfromTx
> 
> A jeweller's cloth might work to brighten up the silver beads. It will work, if they are sterling, or sterling plate.


Sterling


----------



## Pinky

PamfromTx said:


> Sterling


@PamfromTx 

A tip: Wrap sterling jewellery in plastic wrap, or seal in a plastic sandwich bag to keep silver from tarnishing.


----------



## PamfromTx

MickaC said:


> Still on that dry spell.....no urge to do any kind of shopping other than necessities.
> Not a party pooper.......just don’t need or want anything.


I have not been outdoors in two weeks.  No motivation lately.  And I don't need anything. 

Hubby goes to the grocery store.  If and when I do go out... I rush and come home quickly.

Will be going to Uvalde for Eddy's high school graduation , around the first week in June.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> I bought a lot today.. but I won't got through it all.. suffice it to say I bought groceries... and  some nice clothing. including shorts, and tops .. and all one size under my normal size so my diet is working.. yeah... . I did get a really pretty Red print Maxi summer dress, I haven't owned a maxi dress in years but this is pretty for summer evenings.. and maxi's are in Vogue this year... I also got a New Ceramic Digital Hair straightener.. ( I use it to add curls to my hair, and rarely for straightening )
> 
> I bought a new Griddle pan...  and some microwave egg poachers  ( currently I just micro eggs in a normal cup) .. also a  couple of very summer lemon striped coffee mugs, and some pink  and white candy strip plastic bowls for out in the garden in summer...
> 
> Got some costume jewellery as well at half the usual price...pretty blue and crystal  necklace and some silver earrings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention the pretty lemon knitted Throw I got ... purely accidentally I captured it in this photo... you can just see them on the right...


Wow!  Great haul...you did good.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a pair of 'Magic Pants' .. I got them in Camo ( green)..  these trousers are sooo comfortable.. I couldn't believe just how comfy they are...  

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09Y3DX1JD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Trish

Must be trouser buying day!  I bought these


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Must be trouser buying day!  I bought these
> 
> 
> View attachment 220668


...are they Magic ?


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> ...are they Magic ?


They might  be


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> ...are they Magic ?


Is this a brand or style?  What’s unique about them.  I see the tag says Italy so that implies quality.


----------



## Trish

Jules said:


> Is this a brand or style?  What’s unique about them.  I see the tag says Italy so that implies quality.


Oh yes!  Is Magic a brand?  I was thinking they had some magical quality   Mine are Whitestuff


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Is this a brand or style?  What’s unique about them.  I see the tag says Italy so that implies quality.


taken from the website.. _Magic Pants  are *Super Stretchy, Super Soft, Super Comfy, Super Stylish, Super Quality and fit literally any size or shape*. Such an amazing fit and fabulous quality. Magic also because the Crinkles come out when you wear them, just Magic!_


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Magic also because the Crinkles come out when you wear them, just Magic!


Where can I get a magic face?


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> taken from the website.. _Magic Pants  are *Super Stretchy, Super Soft, Super Comfy, Super Stylish, Super Quality and fit literally any size or shape*. Such an amazing fit and fabulous quality. Magic also because the Crinkles come out when you wear them, just Magic!_


Oh they really do sound magic!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Where can I get a magic face?


I dunno but if you find out, tell me first....


----------



## Pappy

Just about an hour ago I got the following from Amazon.
6 air filters for our A/C
A pack of 6 reusable water bottles
A wallet type iPhone carrier for my wife.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Teeth. 28 teeth. Too late now, but I should have kept the ones extracted and put them under my pillow for the tooth fairy


----------



## Jules

A burgundy linen jacket.
A baseball cap to keep in the trunk. I hate ending up somewhere for a walk and not have a cap along. At 73 I’ve just started wearing baseball caps because of the visor shade.
A new multi-coloured French Dressing jacket.  That’s a Canadian brand.  

I did not need another jacket, let alone two.  Tuesday is sale day at several stores so I spent <$20.  I guess I kept myself amused.


----------



## hollydolly

I am stunned.. I mean my Gob has been smacked  at the price of Garden furniture this year. I'm just beyond shocked at it..

I know everything has gone up in price but this is ridiculous. 

I was looking for a new sun lounger.. and whilst at it, I thought I may as well look for a new table and possibly chairs for the garden..

I bought 2  wooden chairs and small table about 3 years ago, after having a Rattan bistro set for years before that ..  and I paid around £150 for the set... today that's the price they want for a single Rattan chair... ..tables are even more expensive..  some sets were up to £2,000

Good thing I was only window shopping because there's no way I'm paying that kind of money for the garden . Fortunately sun loungers don't seem to have risen in price so steeply, so I got that while it's still relatively low.. but Jeez... what a surprise.. even those basic  plastic bucket type  chairs that usually cost about £5 or £6 in any discount store.. are triple the price.. or more..in fact this one is £30.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on Amazon today  wow!! I should have kept all my old chairs, and sold them online, I'd be rich..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I am stunned.. I mean my Gob has been smacked  at the price of Garden furniture this year. I'm just beyond shocked at it..
> 
> I know everything has gone up in price but this is ridiculous.


So agree.  Some of our at least 15 year old outdoor furniture needs repair so we looked into replacements.  Talk about sticker shock!  

Hubby went to the website for the manufacturer of our existing furniture and ordered new slings for the 4 table chairs, two rockers (like below) and two loungers.  It's so much less expensive than replacing the whole shooting match.  

Hoping this set of nylon slings last as well as the original set.


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> So agree.  Some of our at least 15 year old outdoor furniture needs repair so we looked into replacements.  Talk about sticker shock!
> 
> Hubby went to the website for the manufacturer of our existing furniture and ordered new slings for the 4 table chairs, two rockers (like below) and two loungers.  It's so much less expensive than replacing the whole shooting match.
> 
> Hoping this set of nylon slings last as well as the original set.
> 
> View attachment 220766


I had some really similar to these someone gave me.  4 chairs and 2 loungers.  I already have a wrought iron set my parents bought yrs ago.  So, I didn't need them.
The material on the seat portion had started to come apart, and I didn't know how to repair them...so I gave them to my new neighbors across the street.  They were thrilled.  I hope they can fix them somehow.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Your gob has been smacked  Glad I don't need garden furniture because I wouldn't like having my gob smacked, especially if my gob is anywhere near my poor, pitiful, bruised face

I did feel up to being...um...coerced into visiting the garden centers. Coerced. Y'all know I wouldn't have thought of it on my own much less having insisted upon it

We were only out for about an hour and a half, but I was wiped out when we got home. Not wiped out enough to keep me from planting the white guara and evening primroses that followed me home, and not wiped out enough to keep me from planting some globe amaranth seeds. Speedwell will be planted tomorrow after work.

Now I _am_ wiped out, though, because it's hot out there in the sun (82F) and because I washed up some dishes that were in the sink. It's nap time, right after I eat some ice cream. This soft diet has advantages. Ice cream is soft.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> I am stunned.. I mean my Gob has been smacked  at the price of Garden furniture this year. I'm just beyond shocked at it..


That's pretty much how I felt today when relieved of six portraits of Queen Elizabeth. Previously the five twenty pound notes and the one, five pound note, on which Her Majesty is portrayed, were in good company in my wallet. Now all I have is a smelly tank of diesel.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> That's pretty much how I felt today when relieved of six portraits of Queen Elizabeth. Previously the five twenty pound notes and the one, five pound note, on which Her Majesty is portrayed, were in good company in my wallet. Now all I have is a smelly tank of diesel.


welcome to the club, I've been paying that  for several months now... ..incidentally while we're on the subject of the filthy lucre ..if you have any paper notes knocking around the house, you have until the beginning of September at the latest to cash them in at the bank


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> welcome to the club, I've been paying that  for several months now... ..*incidentally while we're on the subject of the filthy lucre ..if you have any paper notes knocking around the house, you have until the beginning of September at the latest to cash them in at the bank*


Is England going cashless?


----------



## Michael Z

Bought LED trailer lights and a spool of extra ground wire. Tired of boat trailer lights not working after sitting all winter! I will run ground wires back to each light rather than grounding with rusty screws onto the trailer frame.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I had to buy a new faucet from Home Depot. Our maintenance man installed it last month. It's a Moen, swiveling bathroom faucet...very cool. I'd never seen one like that for bathrooms before. I also bought a set of colorful, sturdy laundry bags from Amazon. I paid $7.46 because I had a cash back credit to apply.


----------



## Jules

We’re going to buy a new battery for the camper.  Then it goes for an oil change and we can start taking a few short camping trips.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Is England going cashless?


No, we changed to Polymer Banknotes  6 years ago, and the final date  for Paper notes to be cashed in is Septemeber this year..


----------



## hollydolly

Today I drove to the next nearest large town going North .. they've opened a fabulous new department store there.. and it's absolutely beautiful.

I had a wander round bought one blouse (linen top).. and then tried the in-store restaurant.. All of it is done technically.. so  quite like MacDonalds .. in that you order your food at a machine.. but unlike McD's.. you key in a number of a wooden plaque  board that's next to the machine , and find yourself a seat taking the small plaque with you,,.. and the waiters bring your order to the table.. , so there's no going to the counter or ordering from waiters at all. 
Very slick operation, however if you want something a little out out of the ordinary like I do with my tea.. I like the tea-bag to be left out of the pot, so I can judge the strength of the tea myself, but with this new system you can't  do that.. so my tea was too strong for me, but all in all a lovely experience in a huge in-store cafe. 

I also went into the furniture store to size up new sofas.. they all look so huge now , as I said to the salesman I'm not sure any of them  will be easy to get through my front door, if at all.. Anyway, I'm going to properly size up what I need . ..and go back and look again.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> No, we changed to Polymer Banknotes  6 years ago, and the final date  for Paper notes to be cashed in is Septemeber this year..


Thanks for the clarification.  That makes sense.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> powdered sunscreen...I've never heard of that
> 
> Just researched, fascinated to learn about a new product.... for anyone else whose interested
> 
> https://www.byrdie.com/powder-sunscreen-5070160


How interesting!  Thank you to @hollydolly  and to @Jules

I like the idea of a powdery barrier, with such simple ingredients, that is less absorbed and I could wash it off easily.   I am not out for long times.


----------



## Kaila

StarSong said:


> Where can I get a magic face?


I want one, too.  
Or a variety in a pack of 6, perhaps?  So that I could choose according to my mood?

Could we all order together in bulk, to save money?


----------



## Jules

I bought a small sunscreen that is very thick.  It’s designed for problem areas like dark spots. It all worked on my black eye - the area under my eye. Basically covered the purple.  Also popped into a thrift store and bought a container that holds 6 vinegar type bottles.  In hindsight, that was $4 wasted.


----------



## Marie5656

*I have been hanging on to a $50 Amazon gift card,  Decided to use it today. I bought this cart for my laundry. I do have one aready which I have used for both laundry and grocery trips.  Decided I wanted two. So I do not have to always pile laundry on the floor to go for a grocery trip. Plus the new one has 4 wheels instead of just two.  
You know you are an adult when this gets you excited.  
I still have money left on the card, so will hang on to it for another time

*


----------



## dobielvr

I've always wanted one of those.  May have to break down and buy one.

I could use it to bring in my groceries from my garage.


----------



## Marie5656

dobielvr said:


> I've always wanted one of those.  May have to break down and buy one.
> 
> I could use it to bring in my groceries from my garage.


*I love it because I can fold it to fit into the back of the car plus our laundry room is on the first floor...I am up on 4*


----------



## dobielvr

Marie5656 said:


> *I love it because I can fold it to fit into the back of the car plus our laundry room is on the first floor...I am up on 4*


Perfect.

And, Dateline tonight!!


----------



## Marie5656

dobielvr said:


> Perfect.
> 
> And, Dateline tonight!!


Have it on now. Forgot time, missed first 10 mins.


----------



## Jules

Forgot that yesterday I bought a tube of my favourite colour of Lise Watier lipstick.  It was -20% and totally unneeded as I found four more unopened ones once I got home.


----------



## Marie5656

Jules said:


> Forgot that yesterday I bought a tube of my favourite colour of Lise Watier lipstick.  It was -20% and totally unneeded as I found four more unopened ones once I got home.


Forgive lame question..as I do not wear makeup, but does lipstick expire or anything?


----------



## Jules

Marie5656 said:


> Forgive lame question..as I do not wear makeup, but does lipstick expire or anything?


It might, but I wear this every day.  I’ll give a couple to my daughters, if I get to see them this year.  That still means I have 3 extra tubes to enhance my smile.


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> Forgive lame question..as I do not wear makeup, but does lipstick expire or anything?


yes it does expire but it lasts for a good 3 years


----------



## GoneFishin

Arriving today. Replacing my worn out patio furniture.


----------



## hollydolly

GoneFishin said:


> Arriving today. Replacing my worn out patio furniture.
> 
> View attachment 221075
> View attachment 221076


except for the rocker.. that set is exactly the same as the last Rattan set we had... now we have wood...


----------



## hollydolly

Today among other things I bought 2 lamps..I've had my eye on the silver one for a while, and today both of them were on Sale at half price..
It's night time now here.. 10pm.. so I'm  sorry about the quality of the pics...
















The silver one has crushed diamanté decoration which you can't clearly see... and the one for the spare room is a lot larger than it looks in the photo, but a perfect matching colour for that room..

I was delighted to find scented Sachets smelling of Night Blooming Jasmine.. ooooh I love that smell. We have  night blooming jasmine growing by our front door in Spain and I miss it very much.. so now I have one sachet here in my office room and it smells glorious, and I've put one in the hall, and in the spare room...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> I've had my eye on the silver one for a while, and today both of them were on Sale at half price..


Don’t you love a sale, especially for things you’ve been eyeing up.  Very nice.


----------



## MickaC

I'm doing a lot of selling.......but no buying.
Did have a good week selling.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I'm doing a lot of selling.......but no buying.
> Did have a good week selling.


where do you sell ?...


----------



## PamfromTx

I'd have to live in a mansion (not that I could afford a mansion) if I were to buy everything I like.  I don't like clutter; never have.  When I feel that I have too much clutter... I give the excess away.

I sold a few pieces in FB Marketplace prior to the pandemic.  Have given my stepson stuff as well.


----------



## katlupe

I bought a set of fairy lights to replace the old ones that died. Also a book that is only available in paper, The Lymphatic Code, a nail recovery set, oat hay and orchard grass hay. All from Amazon.


----------



## Pappy

I’m not sure, but I think I bought the whole damn grocery store yesterday. Darn near passed out when she rang up the total. I guess the powers to be don’t care that we are on a fixed income.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> I’m not sure, but I think I bought the whole damn grocery store yesterday. Darn near passed out when she rang up the total. I guess the powers to be don’t care that we are on a fixed income.


Tell us about it...


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> where do you sell ?...


Marketplace on facebook.....and a couple of other buy and sell places on facebook.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Today among other things I bought 2 lamps..I've had my eye on the silver one for a while, and today both of them were on Sale at half price..
> It's night time now here.. 10pm.. so I'm  sorry about the quality of the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silver one has crushed diamanté decoration which you can't clearly see... and the one for the spare room is a lot larger than it looks in the photo, but a perfect matching colour for that room..
> 
> I was delighted to find scented Sachets smelling of Night Blooming Jasmine.. ooooh I love that smell. We have  night blooming jasmine growing by our front door in Spain and I miss it very much.. so now I have one sachet here in my office room and it smells glorious, and I've put one in the hall, and in the spare room...


@hollydolly, I love your taste in furnishings - wish you could be my decorator!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly, I love your taste in furnishings - wish you could be my decorator!


wow, that's a compliment indeed, thank you very much.. .. my o/h always sneered at my taste, we always had to have his...hence the reason for me changing so much  around the house now he's gone


----------



## SeniorBen

I just ordered one of these. The measurement markings on my old one are no barely legible to my bad eyes.


----------



## RadishRose

Doggie vitamins and Greenies for her teeth.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> wow, that's a compliment indeed, thank you very much.. .. my o/h always sneered at my taste, we always had to have his...hence the reason for me changing so much  around the house now he's gone


Did you ever switch out those drapes you were asking our opinions about?

I do like the ones in the pic above..


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Did you ever switch out those drapes you were asking our opinions about?
> 
> I do like the ones in the pic above..


No...I never have , the ones in the photo I've had for about 10 years  I think...... I want plain ones again.. .. but I can't find the right ones for the curtain pole  I have


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Today among other things I bought 2 lamps..I've had my eye on the silver one for a while, and today both of them were on Sale at half price..
> It's night time now here.. 10pm.. so I'm  sorry about the quality of the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The silver one has crushed diamanté decoration which you can't clearly see... and the one for the spare room is a lot larger than it looks in the photo, but a perfect matching colour for that room..
> 
> I was delighted to find scented Sachets smelling of Night Blooming Jasmine.. ooooh I love that smell. We have  night blooming jasmine growing by our front door in Spain and I miss it very much.. so now I have one sachet here in my office room and it smells glorious, and I've put one in the hall, and in the spare room...


I love both those lamps, especially the first one.  You have very good taste Holly.


----------



## horseless carriage

A bouquet of flowers, my weekly thank you to my beautiful wife, for all that she is and all that she does.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I love both those lamps, especially the first one.  You have very good taste Holly.


cheers Trish, that's kind of you to say...


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> cheers Trish, that's kind of you to say...


I like seeing your latest buys, now I am looking for the photos of your green wall which you mentioned


----------



## carouselsilver

Marie5656 said:


> *I have been hanging on to a $50 Amazon gift card,  Decided to use it today. I bought this cart for my laundry. I do have one aready which I have used for both laundry and grocery trips.  Decided I wanted two. So I do not have to always pile laundry on the floor to go for a grocery trip. Plus the new one has 4 wheels instead of just two.
> You know you are an adult when this gets you excited.
> I still have money left on the card, so will hang on to it for another time
> 
> View attachment 221050*


I had a four wheeled cart like that for a long time. They are awesome!


----------



## carouselsilver

hollydolly said:


> wow, that's a compliment indeed, thank you very much.. .. my o/h always sneered at my taste, we always had to have his...hence the reason for me changing so much  around the house now he's gone


I think that is a common thing with widows; to finally get to decorate the way that they like it. Two years ago we bought a brick twin, which had only had two previous owners. The seller was in her mid 80s and had kept the place in excellent condition. The only thing that puzzled us was her very awful taste in wallpapers. We estimated that after her husband died, she had gone mad with papering. The kitchen has three different kinds of wallpaper on the walls, and looks really crazy. We plan to have it stripped one day and paint the walls a soft yellow.


----------



## hollydolly

carouselsilver said:


> I think that is a common thing with widows; to finally get to decorate the way that they like it. Two years ago we bought a brick twin, which had only had two previous owners. The seller was in her mid 80s and had kept the place in excellent condition. The only thing that puzzled us was her very awful taste in wallpapers. We estimated that after her husband died, she had gone mad with papering. The kitchen has three different kinds of wallpaper on the walls, and looks really crazy. We plan to have it stripped one day and paint the walls a soft yellow.


I can't say because I'm not a widow.. I'm just married to a cheating POS who I threw out  of the house a few months ago... but I take your point..


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I like seeing your latest buys, now I am looking for the photos of your green wall which you mentioned


if you can't find it let me know I'll post it again..


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> if you can't find it let me know I'll post it again..


Please do


----------



## carouselsilver

hollydolly said:


> I can't say because I'm not a widow.. I'm just married to a cheating POS who I threw out  of the house a few months ago... but I take your point..


Well done!


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> I can't say because I'm not a widow.. I'm just married to a cheating POS who I threw out  of the house a few months ago... but I take your point..


Good for you Holly, no one should put up with that s**t!


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Please do


I've just been searching for them..can't find them, but I will...


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> I've just been searching for them..can't find them, but I will...


No worries.  I am just being nosey


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> No worries.  I am just being nosey


no probs,  I've found a few stray ones in my Pics.. but the folder with them all in seems to be missing, I'll find out somewhere no doubt.. but here you are.. you get an idea from this.. It's my office room  where I had the back wall painted emerald green, 2 summers ago... This is where I'm sitting right now.. the pictures on the back wall were all taken by me.. I have 4 there now..


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> no probs,  I've found a few stray ones in my Pics.. but the folder with them all in seems to be missing, I'll find out somewhere no doubt.. but here you are.. you get an idea from this.. It's my office room  where I had the back wall painted emerald green, 2 summers ago... This is where I'm sitting right now.. the pictures on the back wall were all taken by me.. I have 4 there now..


Wow!  I love that and all the accessories.  The etched doors on your cupboard and the pop of yellow and green from the hat and headphones is very clever.  I now have headphone envy, that colour is beautiful   

Did you take that beach hut photo?  It is very effective.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Trish...yes I took the beach huts photo at Mersea Island... about 10 years ago


----------



## Blessed

Newest purchases, new battery for the car.  Then I left the lights on for days, in the garage. 2nd purchase, a NOCO gb340 gizmo on Amazon. Charged it up and that started the car.  I did not have to have my son come over or bother my neighbors.  This gadget is the greatest thing I have purchased in a long time.  Now it is in my car, if I get stuck out and about I don't have to ask for help.


----------



## carouselsilver

hollydolly said:


> no probs,  I've found a few stray ones in my Pics.. but the folder with them all in seems to be missing, I'll find out somewhere no doubt.. but here you are.. you get an idea from this.. It's my office room  where I had the back wall painted emerald green, 2 summers ago... This is where I'm sitting right now.. the pictures on the back wall were all taken by me.. I have 4 there now..


That is absolutely gorgeous, Holly! So tasteful and the colors work together so well.


----------



## hollydolly

carouselsilver said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous, Holly! So tasteful and the colors work together so well.


thank you, you're too kind...


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> no probs,  I've found a few stray ones in my Pics.. but the folder with them all in seems to be missing, I'll find out somewhere no doubt.. but here you are.. you get an idea from this.. It's my office room  where I had the back wall painted emerald green, 2 summers ago... This is where I'm sitting right now.. the pictures on the back wall were all taken by me.. I have 4 there now..


So cheery and pretty!


----------



## carouselsilver

This reminds me of a time when we were house hunting and this very elderly woman was showing us the prospective property. In her living room were two very odd decorating schemes. There was a fireplace with a group of framed photos of her family, but they were displayed down in the bottom of the fireplace, where the wood goes, and not on top of the mantel. In one corner of the living room was an alcove with a twin sized bed positioned in a way that eerily reminded me of a casket. The decorations around this bed also were unsettling; flowers and candles, which added to the creepy tone. It was one of the oddest things I had seen.


----------



## Linda

I bought 2 jars of Jaffa face cream through Amazon.  They haven’t arrived yet.


----------



## Jules

A electric heating pad designed for use on the neck.  Got home and I’d bought the lumbar one by mistake.  Guess you know what I’ll actually be buying tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

A sun lounger


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> A sun lounger


You might have to take it back Holly, it doesn't look like we are going to get any hot weather


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> You might have to take it back Holly, it doesn't look like we are going to get any hot weather


what side of London are you on ?.. here on the north side we've got lots of sun.....ETA just took this photo 5 mins ago ...


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> what side of London are you on ?.. here on the north side we've got lots of sun.....ETA just took this photo 5 mins ago ...


I am not in London at the minute, I am in Oxford and it's been pretty grey.  Saturday was nice but turned chilly later.  I think the rain is following me around 

Your flowers are very pretty, especially in those colourful holders.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> I am not in London at the minute, I am in Oxford and it's been pretty grey.  Saturday was nice but turned chilly later.  I think the rain is following me around
> 
> Your flowers are very pretty, especially in those colourful holders.


oh yes you're 70 miles from me while you're in Oxford... people in the USA might not realise just what a huge difference the weather ..as well as the dialects can be in just even 10 or 20 miles in the UK, much less 70 miles..


----------



## Pepper

Trish said:


> I am not in London at the minute, I am in Oxford and it's been pretty grey.  Saturday was nice but turned chilly later.  I think the rain is following me around
> 
> Your flowers are very pretty, especially in those colourful holders.


I want to be in Oxford.  Used to live on the Iffley Road


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I want to be in Oxford.  Used to live on the Iffley Road


there ya go Pepper.. vicariously fill your boots

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.7...AKl9j4-WfgLV0Et9Q!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en-GB


----------



## Pepper

I went up that way to go to the local Laundromat @hollydolly!  I have used Google Earth before to peruse my exact location.  Thank you for your thoughtfulness, great memories.


----------



## Georgiagranny

A $50 gift card to Lowe's and a $50 gift card to Home Depot. When I buy them from Kroger, I get double fuel points so $50 = 100 fuel points. For every 100 points, gas at a Kroger station is $.10/gal cheaper. I usually gather about 1000-1500 fuel points each month but can only use a max of 1000 points at a time. As soon as there are 1000 points, I alert DS to go fill up. At the price of gas (now $4.09.9/gal), that one dollar off per gallon is a help.


----------



## SeniorBen

Georgiagranny said:


> A $50 gift card to Lowe's and a $50 gift card to Home Depot. When I buy them from Kroger, I get double fuel points so $50 = 100 fuel points. For every 100 points, gas at a Kroger station is $.10/gal cheaper. I usually gather about 1000-1500 fuel points each month but can only use a max of 1000 points at a time. As soon as there are 1000 points, I alert DS to go fill up. At the price of gas (now $4.09.9/gal), that one dollar off per gallon is a help.


Good idea!


----------



## carouselsilver

I finally decided to give this back brace a try. Glad I did! I suffer from debilitating back pain and it gives awesome support.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XRILUS?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1


----------



## Jules

A truck full of liquids from Walmart.  Canned goods too.  All these things are heavy (V8, milk, etc, etc) and it’s much easier to order online and have them bring it out to my car.  I won’t need to restock most of this for a few weeks.


----------



## hollydolly

carouselsilver said:


> I finally decided to give this back brace a try. Glad I did! I suffer from debilitating back pain and it gives awesome support.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XRILUS?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1


says it's not in stock on that link...


----------



## hollydolly

2 x  large thick  shaggy super soft  Rugs

a vitamin/pill roulette style holder 

sorry couldn't find a smaller pic..


----------



## carouselsilver

hollydolly said:


> says it's not in stock on that link...


That's weird! I logged out before sharing the link, and when I am logged in, it doesn't say anything about it not being in stock.


----------



## hollydolly

carouselsilver said:


> That's weird! I logged out before sharing the link, and when I am logged, in it doesn't say anything about it not being in stock.


just in case it's showing something different to you in the US than it is to me as a UK customer looking at the US site.. I've copied what it says.....

Currently unavailable.                       
We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.


----------



## Marie5656

carouselsilver said:


> I had a four wheeled cart like that for a long time. They are awesome!


*I agree.  I think almost everyone here has one. One lady just got hers and wondered why it took so long.  Especially when we have to travel so far to get to the first floor laundry room. And all the groceries in from the car.*


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> just in case it's showing something different to you in the US than it is to me as a UK customer looking at the US site.. I've copied what it says.....
> 
> Currently unavailable.
> We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.



It says the same in Canada.

They say that quite often when that seller doesn’t deal with your country.


----------



## Liberty

2 - 3 ton Rheem HVAC units.  

Last HVAC units lasted about 38 years.


----------



## HoneyNut

I bought a toilet seat, with just a week and a day remaining in my house, the existing seat developed a tear (soft seat).  I'm replacing it with just an ordinary seat since I don't know what the new owners like.


----------



## StarSong

Ordered these (new) yesterday through eBay.  $39.99, free shipping and ok to return.  Amazon sells them for $54.99 and is out of my size.

My GF in San Diego has a couple of pairs of these (Clarks Sea Breeze) in other colors.  I've admired hers for a few years, so I decided to treat myself.  I almost always buy a new pair of nice flip flops every spring because I wear them 8 months a year.  That way I have about three pairs I can alternate that are all in good shape.  These will round out my pink/black yoga mat pair and my aqua/black Reef compressed foam, bottle opener pair.  

Flip flops are to me what boots are to @hollydolly. 

Click on the picture to see the full sandal.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Ordered these (new) yesterday through eBay.  $39.99, free shipping and ok to return.  Amazon sells them for $54.99 and is out of my size.
> 
> My GF in San Diego has a couple of pairs of these (Clarks Sea Breeze) in other colors.  I've admired hers for a few years, so I decided to treat myself.  I almost always buy a new pair of nice flip flops every spring because I wear them 8 months a year.  That way I have about three pairs I can alternate that are all in good shape.  These will round out my pink/black yoga mat pair and my aqua/black Reef compressed foam, bottle opener pair.
> 
> Flip flops are to me what boots are to @hollydolly.
> 
> Click on the picture to see the full sandal.


they're nice SS.. ordinarily I would love to have some like those, but since I had that bad fall wearing backless shoes, I've sworn off flip flops et al...


----------



## Jules

@StarSong  Clark’s are my favourites too.  I have two pairs - one for inside and one for out.  I will alternate wearing the inside pair with Crocs.  I found myself clutching the toe piece and that made my toes tingle after long wear.


----------



## Vida May

carouselsilver said:


> I finally decided to give this back brace a try. Glad I did! I suffer from debilitating back pain and it gives awesome support.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XRILUS?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1


I may have to try that, but as it looks pretty warm and I am wondering if it will soon be too hot to use it.


----------



## carouselsilver

I have a pair of Clark's slip on sandals that I bought back in 2015. They are so darned comfortable and show no signs of wear or tear.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## PamfromTx

Lots of toilet paper.   lol


----------



## carouselsilver

Vida May said:


> I may have to try that, but as it looks pretty warm and I am wondering if it will soon be too hot to use it.


I was afraid of it being too warm to wear it, but then I have only to use my wearable cool pack! I will soon present and very interesting image.


----------



## horseless carriage

What have I bought recently? Bushes. I bet you thought, bushes? You mean:

Nope, I mean,

These are essential gizmos in cars, more importantly, my vintage MG to be precise.

These bushes support the car's front suspension. How much were they? Bought and fitted, including labour costs, three hundred and fifty pounds. Don't run a classic MG unless you have money in the bank, or in my case, did have money in the bank.


----------



## hollydolly

I know all about Bushes... my husband is a very handy machanic who stripped and built several cars  and vans , none less than his adored VW Bay camper...


----------



## Medusa

Dark green and black & white ombre wigs (which I wear mixed with my own hair rather than in place of it - why that matters enough to mention I'm not sure), and a Chipotle Vegetarian Burrito Bowl.


----------



## Jules

Medusa said:


> Dark green and black & white ombre wigs (which I wear mixed with my own hair rather than in place of it


Sounds like fun.


----------



## Medusa

Vida May said:


> I may have to try that, but as it looks pretty warm and I am wondering if it will soon be too hot to use it.


You know, that may be something I could/should have for days when I'm at the rescue.  My 57 year old back and all...


----------



## Lavinia

Some fish...not to eat....to add to my menagerie.


----------



## Medusa

Jules said:


> Sounds like fun.


They are so much fun!  @fancicoffee13 got me started with her post about messy buns and now, as my son says, my closet looks like a serial murderer's trophy case.  LOL


----------



## StarSong

Medusa said:


> They are so much fun!  @fancicoffee13 got me started with her post about messy buns and now, as my son says, my closet looks like a serial murderer's trophy case.  LOL


I like your son already...


----------



## dobielvr

I bought 3 blouses today from the Venus catalog.  Should get them w/in 7 business days.

I have such a hard time finding cute tops around here.


----------



## win231

My Amazon order arrived today - French-Milled Soap & 6 bags of "Seattle's Best Whole Bean Coffee."
Two smoke detectors with 10-yr. battery & a DVD = "The Brooke Ellison Story" arrive tomorrow.


----------



## JustDave

Oh, what the heck; Why not?


----------



## hollydolly

JustDave said:


> Oh, what the heck; Why not?


what make is it ?..I love the colour


----------



## hollydolly

Just ordered online from Ikea... some interlocking decking panels to  set in a corner of the borders where I have old bark chippings to make a level playing field for new large planters .., A new  wooden Trellis because my Rose trellis collapsed and broke in the wind a couple of months ago...  and a wooden flower box, to place under the trellis...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> what make is it ?..I love the colour


Mazda CX5, hubby has one that looks like that... but, in dark grey.


----------



## Vida May

Got a package of 4 wrenches.  I only want one but I was having a rough day and didn't feel like shopping.


----------



## Vida May

JustDave said:


> Oh, what the heck; Why not?


 Spending your pocket cash or did you have to put that on your credit card?


----------



## hollydolly

Vida May said:


> Got a package of 4 wrenches.  I only want one but I was having a rough day and didn't feel like shopping.


that's what I buy  too when I don't feel like shopping...


----------



## Vida May

Medusa said:


> Dark green and black & white ombre wigs (which I wear mixed with my own hair rather than in place of it - why that matters enough to mention I'm not sure), and a Chipotle Vegetarian Burrito Bowl.


I had to look that up to know what you are talking about.  Looks like fun.  I bookmarked the page and may buy myself a few.


----------



## Vida May

hollydolly said:


> that's what I buy  too when I don't feel like shopping...


 Do you want to help me move the fence around my garden so the squirrels can't get into it? That is why I had to have the pliers. The fence is attached to a post with wire and I need pliers to untwist the wire and then twist it back around the moved fence post. Then I need to buy plants to put in my garden.


----------



## hollydolly

Vida May said:


> Do you want to help me move the fence around my garden so the squirrels can't get into it? That is why I had to have the pliers. The fence is attached to a post with wire and I need pliers to untwist the wire and then twist it back around the moved fence post. Then I need to buy plants to put in my garden.


lol...only if you come and help me lay the new decking and put up the new trellis...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Just ordered online from Ikea... some interlocking decking panels to  set in a corner of the borders where I have old bark chippings to make a level playing field for new large planters .., A new  wooden Trellis because my Rose trellis collapsed and broke in the wind a couple of months ago...  and a wooden flower box, to place under the trellis...


Wow!  I sure like those, Holls!


----------



## JustDave

hollydolly said:


> what make is it ?..I love the colour


It's a Mazda CX-5, and the color is called Soul Red.  It's the standard "red" used on all recent Mazdas.  I  drove it as a loaner when my Mazda Sedan was in the shop for a week, and I liked it.  That was a month ago, and when I came to pick up my sedan, I asked the sales manager if he would sell me that car.  I even brought the title of my car, just in case.  But no, it wasn't for sale, so I asked him to call me when it was.  We exchanged a couple of phone calls, while he said they were trying to figure out how much to charge for it, and he called me yesterday for us to "get together and talk," which we didn't do much of.  It's is a 2021 with 6,000 miles on it, and using various resources, I figured out its fair value, which is what I paid.


----------



## Furryanimal

Renewed my seniors railcard


----------



## JustDave

PamfromTx said:


> Mazda CX5, hubby has one that looks like that... but, in dark grey.


Does he like it?  I think it's a very nice car.


----------



## hollydolly

JustDave said:


> It's a Mazda CX-5, and the color is called Soul Red.  It's the standard "red" used on all recent Mazdas.  I  drove it as a loaner when my Mazda Sedan was in the shop for a week, and I liked it.  That was a month ago, and when I came to pick up my sedan, I asked the sales manager if he would sell me that car.  I even brought the title of my car, just in case.  But no, it wasn't for sale, so I asked him to call me when it was.  We exchanged a couple of phone calls, while he said they were trying to figure out how much to charge for it, and he called me yesterday for us to "get together and talk," which we didn't do much of.  It's is a 2021 with 6,000 miles on it, and using various resources, I figured out its fair value, which is what I paid.


Fantastic...  sounds like that car had your name on it right from the start... happy motoring


----------



## JustDave

Vida May said:


> Spending your pocket cash or did you have to put that on your credit card?


I had the money in my checking account.


----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


> Renewed my seniors railcard


I just noticed  this morning  that mine and estranged hubs 2 for one.. runs out tomorrow ...no biggie I already have a single with a few months left on it.. Incidentally do you use your bus pass in England?


----------



## StarSong

At this year's Easter Egg hunt I won a new water bottle type thing.  Smiled and said thank you, but thought to myself, "Great, I'll add it to the ten other 10 bottles we've got kicking around."  

I'm here to tell you that that I love this bottle! It's insulated with stainless steel so the liquids stay cold for a very long time - the ice 18 hours or more. I drink a lot of club soda and can put it in there because there's a little gap around where the straw fits in.  (The sealed bottles often squirt carbonated liquids back out.)  

The 24 oz size is perfect - can put in a lot of ice plus the whole 12 oz from the can.  Anyway, DH expressed some envy so I ordered one for him. Found it at Walmart for $9.98. Funny thing is I was working on a grocery pick up order from WM anyway.  I detest shopping there, particularly when it comes to checking out, but their pickup process is easy-peasy lemon-squeezy.  

Am hitting the produce store and Aldi today anyway, so I'll grab my WM order while out and about.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> At this year's Easter Egg hunt I won a new water bottle type thing.  Smiled and said thank you, but thought to myself, "Great, I'll add it to the ten other 10 bottles we've got kicking around."
> 
> I'm here to tell you that that I love this bottle! It's insulated with stainless steel so the liquids stay cold for a very long time - the ice 18 hours or more. I drink a lot of club soda and can put it in there because there's a little gap around where the straw fits in.  (The sealed bottles often squirt carbonated liquids back out.)
> 
> The 24 oz size is perfect - can put in a lot of ice plus the whole 12 oz from the can.  Anyway, DH expressed some envy so I ordered one for him. Found it at Walmart for $9.98. Funny thing is I was working on a grocery pick up order from WM anyway.  I detest shopping there, particularly when it comes to checking out, but their pickup process is easy-peasy lemon-squeezy.
> 
> Am hitting the produce store and Aldi today anyway, so I'll grab my WM order while out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 221966


I want that one...all my drinks bottles of that type either leak or don't keep things cold for long... sadly we don't have Walmart


----------



## StarSong

JustDave said:


> I had the money in my checking account.


So funny - we don't finance cars either, and that always seems to take the sales people by surprise.  Last time, the sales manager pulled us aside and asked if we had any CCs offering points.  (Sure do.)  He told us that the dealership had a blanket offer that they'd put up to $5000 on a CC without charging any extra for it.  So we paid for the car with $5K on the CC plus a check and got $100 worth of points on our CC.   This was Feb. 2019, right before the pandemic, so dealerships were loaded with inventory... 

Your car looks great, Dave, congratulations on getting what you wanted!  May you enjoy it in the best of health.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I want that one...all my drinks bottles of that type either leak or don't keep things cold for long... sadly we don't have Walmart


Other stores also carry them.  Bubby Envy Stainless Steel Tumbler.  Hoping you can find it.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Other stores also carry them.  Bubby Envy Stainless Steel Tumbler.  Hoping you can find it.


Amazon.ca has them too - for $21.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Other stores also carry them.  Bubby Envy Stainless Steel Tumbler.  Hoping you can find it.


Guess I won't be getting that then... amazon uk, wants almost £50..... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bubba-Stainless-Steel-Water-Bottle-Smoke/dp/B01DGMBL8S?th=1


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Guess I won't be getting that then... amazon uk, wants almost £50..... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bubba-Stainless-Steel-Water-Bottle-Smoke/dp/B01DGMBL8S?th=1


I always double check Amazon prices against eBay and other stores.  Chances are better than not that AZ prices are higher than other places.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I always double check Amazon prices against eBay and other stores.  Chances are better than not that AZ prices are higher than other places.


except, that it's £14.99 on Ebay uk... but with a £29 postage fee from the USA


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday i left the vet clinic, spending 250.00.......dog food, chews, treats, probiotics, and heartworm preventive meds.
My guys get the very best.


----------



## PamfromTx

JustDave said:


> Does he like it?  I think it's a very nice car.


Yes, he does like Mazdas.  Third one so far.


----------



## Medusa

Vida May said:


> I had to look that up to know what you are talking about.  Looks like fun.  I bookmarked the page and may buy myself a few.


When I do another Zoom, I'll likely be wearing one.   

Today, however, I am at (or will be) the rescue and I have a feeling one of my ponytail extensions would look either too scary to too yummy to _somebody _and I'll end up getting it chewed off my head.  LOL


----------



## Medusa

win231 said:


> My Amazon order arrived today - French-Milled Soap & 6 bags of "Seattle's Best Whole Bean Coffee."
> Two smoke detectors with 10-yr. battery & a DVD = "The Brooke Ellison Story" arrive tomorrow.


Good coffee choice!


----------



## JustDave

PamfromTx said:


> Yes, he does like Mazdas.  Third one so far.


This will be my fourth.  I still have a 2016  Mazda Miata in my garage parked next to the CX-5.  I'm keeping that one.


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> At this year's Easter Egg hunt I won a new water bottle type thing.  Smiled and said thank you, but thought to myself, "Great, I'll add it to the ten other 10 bottles we've got kicking around."
> 
> I'm here to tell you that that I love this bottle! It's insulated with stainless steel so the liquids stay cold for a very long time - the ice 18 hours or more. I drink a lot of club soda and can put it in there because there's a little gap around where the straw fits in.  (The sealed bottles often squirt carbonated liquids back out.)
> 
> The 24 oz size is perfect - can put in a lot of ice plus the whole 12 oz from the can.  Anyway, DH expressed some envy so I ordered one for him. Found it at Walmart for $9.98. Funny thing is I was working on a grocery pick up order from WM anyway.  I detest shopping there, particularly when it comes to checking out, but their pickup process is easy-peasy lemon-squeezy.
> 
> Am hitting the produce store and Aldi today anyway, so I'll grab my WM order while out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 221966


While out shopping at TJMaxx the other day, my friend bought me one of these/those.  Total surprise.  Cause I'm always carrying around my plastic water bottle wherever we go.  It's hot pink and insulated too.  Reminds me of a thermos.  Will be using it later today.


----------



## hollydolly

Just bought this on Etsy ...sorry about the size


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> I just noticed  this morning  that mine and estranged hubs 2 for one.. runs out tomorrow ...no biggie I already have a single with a few months left on it.. Incidentally do you use your bus pass in England?


I can use it on services that cross the border.Which means I can go to Bristol,Several parts of Gloucestershire and Hereford.
Takes ages though!
But I must not break my journey.
Otherwise no.
I’m off to Bristol tomorrow -by train-but I’ll have a Plus Bus ticket for travel around Bristol.


----------



## Jules

Stopped in a department store and spent more time and money than usual wandering around a near empty store.  It’s Sunday of a holiday weekend so quiet is usual.  Tried on several things.  Had been looking at a linen dress in XS (not my size) and since it hadn’t sold at a low price, I decided to see if I could get it over my head.  It fit well except I was too lazy to take my jeans off.  Once home, I decided it just doesn’t hang right so back it goes.  Also tried on a white t-shirt, also in XS.  The fancier the brand name, the smaller the size.  I’m still not sure on that one. It may go back.  Bought a ball cap in a heavier material for autumn and a cream blush.  Tried on shoes and came home and ordered them in two smaller sizes.  I like them enough to buy them even if they’re not on sale.  Sure hope they fit.


----------



## Packerjohn

I went to a real bookstore yesterday & bought a "Moon" book on Alaska.  How's that for a guy that's doin' things and going places?  You can't trap, you can't masks and you can't threaten this ole' road warriors.  Very soon, it's gonna be "pedal to the metal" while I sing my blues away and leave them all behind.  You can keep all your covids, all your masks and all your government mandates, I just gotta breath some of that free air.  Enough is enough!


----------



## Blessed

MickaC said:


> Yesterday i left the vet clinic, spending 250.00.......dog food, chews, treats, probiotics, and heartworm preventive meds.
> My guys get the very best.


I just took the first one in for yearly check up, got heartworm meds $277 for her. I have two more going in this week also.  So will probably about $1000, this week for the 3 of them.  One on them is large and his meds are much higher than the two littles.  Next week 2 of them need to go to the groomer. Worth every penny to have then healthy and happy!!


SeaBreeze said:


> I just bought a new Shark Navigator vacuum thank to recommendations I got from folks on this forum.  I love it and got a good deal, it was already a good price and I had a 20% off coupon at Bed, Bath & Beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a new soft cat carrier at a local pet store, reasonable price and got $10 off for customer discount.
> 
> I really prefer to shop in the brick and mortar stores if I can, I like to see things in person and not have to jump through hoops to return something.  I did buy some more Dinovite for my dog this week too, and that was online.


Thats the one I have, isn't it great!


----------



## Jules

Bonne Maman jam.  We rarely eat jam so I don’t mind paying for something that has more flavour and sugar isn’t the main ingredient.  Didn’t notice it has a very short shelf/fridge life.  

The shoes that I ordered on Sunday were on sale today.  I did a chat line with the store and they will amend the price.  Now I just hope the shoes fit.


----------



## oldpop

Groceries


----------



## timoc

What have you bought recently?​A nice new tea-cosy. Well, the old one was looking a bit thread-bare, perhaps people will now stop staring at me when I'm out and about, the new one will keep my head nice and warm.


----------



## Furryanimal

Breakfast out yesterday.


----------



## hollydolly

Wooden flower box..

Wooden Trellis..

Wooden decking 

 Some gold and silver arthritis rings 

A tiny Vial of Night blooming jasmine perfume oil


----------



## jet

some timber and screws,,,,guess im gonna be busy lol


----------



## Lee

Going out this morning for more potting soil and fertilizer.....my back is aching already at the thought.


----------



## ronaldj

yesterday: flowers, paint and candy bars.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday I ordered a Carrom Nok Hockey board (larger size) from Dick's Sporting Goods.  About $100 including tax and shipping.  Other retailers only had the smaller size.    

When growing up, N-H was one of my favorite games to play with my siblings. I got one when my kids were growing up but after years of use it started to come apart. Am eager to teach my grandkids.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Going out this morning for more potting soil and fertilizer.....my back is aching already at the thought.


This is a leson I've learned since O/H has been gone..I can't lift 100 ltrs of Compost myself...  and I'm certainly not going to pay the high prices amazon et al are charging to deliver ... gotta figure how to get it here, without actually trying to lift it...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I can't lift 100 ltrs of Compost myself...


I should say not!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I should say not!


I hadn't actually realised how heavy it is, having always watched o/h lift them with ease...


----------



## Gary O'

What have you bought recently?​
Bought a new pressure canner yesterday
Couldn't find the 15 gauge jiggler anywhere for the old one (for fish and meat) so bought a new canner
No jigglers on this one, just the temp gauge
She's happy
I'm happy


----------



## Feelslikefar

Ordered a Watch repair kit.



I have some tools, but not all the proper ones.
My Seiko watches have backs that unscrew and you really should have a vise holder
and proper 3-point adjustable tool to do the job.

Not top of the line, but should get the job done.


----------



## MickaC

Nothing earth crashing.......got my stock of my favorite yogurt today.


----------



## hollydolly

2  Hard-back books...

A telescopic magnetic pick up tool... ( did have one but I've lost it)..

Button hook and zip puller... due to my arthritic fingers on my right hand I'm finding it more and more difficult to grip the zip on jeans and boots..

Plug Pullers.. again as above, harder now to grip plugs to pull them out,  so I need something to help...


----------



## Mr. Ed

Bought a 32 in wood burning metal fire pit with grill today


----------



## hollydolly

The splint rings I bought arrived today, I was a little concerned that they wouldn't fit, because I had to measure my fingers with a ring gauge but where these rings differed I had to measure on my knuckles where the Arthritic bone is swollen.. so I wasn't confident the splint rings would fit... and I'm over the moon not only do they fit, but they look really pretty as well as being a medical splint ring, no-one would ever guess they were other than a really pretty ring....I immediately ordered more...


----------



## Pappy

Just yesterday from Amazon:
Bottle of Tylenol
Box of paper towels
Two insulated coffee cups
Package of styluses for my IPad.


----------



## MickaC

I think i've totally lost my shopping interest, other than necessities.
But.....
On the upside of that.......my bank account looks better all the time......maybe for something i might really want some day.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Just yesterday from Amazon:
> Bottle of Tylenol
> Box of paper towels
> Two insulated coffee cups
> Package of styluses for my IPad.


In reading this, It just struck me, that my granny who died in her early 80's.. and in '82.. would have been totally unable to understand someone of her age and some older, buying not only from an online store, but buying and  using the latest technology


----------



## Vida May

hollydolly said:


> lol...only if you come and help me lay the new decking and put up the new trellis...


I love it!  Back in the day when I was a divorced mother with two teenagers, I realized how hard it is to get things done when He took all the tools and left me only with kitchen stuff.  Asking a man for help was sometimes necessary because they have the strength and the tools, and maybe even know-how.  But damn if they didn't want me to do things for them but not with them.  You know go make something good to eat, instead of working on the car together.  Men taught each other how to fix the car and not a woman. No thank you!  I rather work with a woman and get things done as equals who enjoy being independent.  So yes, I will gladly help you get that deck and new trellis done.


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday I 'bought' 10 new tops/blouses  in that I took them to the tailor to have them all altered from thigh length to hip length, and one to have the sleeves shortened,  which will give me 10 whole new looks with existing clothes.. 

Also bought a 60's style Geometric picture and frame for the spare room... it hangs nicely at right angles  to the Picasso...


----------



## Jules

Returned two items.  Saw the one was reduced so they gave me the discount and I kept it.  Almost bought a beautiful emerald green sweater and then noticed a flaw across the chest. 

Ordered a Kirkland water dispenser & filters.  Will be an adequate substitute for now while my husband is too unstable to be lifting the 5 gallon bottles.  We were going through 1.5 gallon of drinking water a day and those 1 gallon jugs were building up while waiting to go back to the recycle depot.  I’d like to find SS refillable 2.5 gallon jugs.


----------



## Jules

The shoes I ordered arrived, a half size difference to see what fits.  My bunion is tender.  Not sure if leather will soften enough.  

All the family photos on the office wall are done with different, unique frames.  Picked out another for an upgrade for a grad at a thrift store.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Ordered the Sibley's Backyard Birds of the Southeast poster/booklet.



Will be nice to know the different ones that visit our feeders.
Admit I was not up on the names of some of them, just the normal ones.
This should help.
And another big bag of songbird feed, they seem to really enjoy this mix.


----------



## hollydolly

Got a new bath mat ( for inside the  bath)... some Plant canes..  and  a paint pen for touching up the white furniture that has tiny chips on it...


----------



## Jules

Bath towels.  Only washed one.  If it doesn’t do a good job drying, the other will go back.  Darn, I sure can be too thrifty at times.  The last towels I bought look nice and don’t absorb well.  

Also bought two apples.  $2 for 2 tiny little apples.  Jeez.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Bath towels.  Only washed one.  If it doesn’t do a good job drying, the other will go back.  Darn, I sure can be too thrifty at times.  The last towels I bought look nice and don’t absorb well.
> 
> Also bought two apples.  $2 for 2 tiny little apples.  Jeez.


$ 2 for 2 tiny apples?... your country's going the same way as this one


----------



## Leann

New set of bed linens in light blue.


----------



## dseag2

The music has been out at my gym due to IT issues, so I finally broke down and bought a pair of Apple Earbud Pros that seamlessly pair with my iPhone so I can listen to my own music.  They are wireless and the sound quality is amazing.  I will be wearing them to the gym, around the house and when walking by the lake.  Also, any time I travel.

I also bought an iPhone holder that fits into the cupholder in my car.  I've been laying my phone on the front seat for years. 

Yesterday was the 2-year anniversary of my retirement and I figure it is time to make a few subtle changes to modernize and improve my life.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> This is a leson I've learned since O/H has been gone..I can't lift 100 ltrs of Compost myself...  and I'm certainly not going to pay the high prices amazon et al are charging to deliver ... gotta figure how to get it here, without actually trying to lift it...


Surely there is a teenager in the village that will help you for a few pounds?  I use my son and his friends for a lot of chores.


----------



## HoneyNut

My old Pixel 2 phone keeps dying so I've ordered a refurbished Pixel 4a.  I would have (maybe) sprung for a new phone but it seems like they have gotten even bigger and already I can barely fit the phone in my jeans pocket.  After I placed the order for the phone I realized I will need a new phone case, screen protector, and pop socket, so those are ordered from Amazon also.


----------



## dseag2

HoneyNut said:


> My old Pixel 2 phone keeps dying so I've ordered a refurbished Pixel 4a.  I would have (maybe) sprung for a new phone but it seems like they have gotten even bigger and already I can barely fit the phone in my jeans pocket.  After I placed the order for the phone I realized I will need a new phone case, screen protector, and pop socket, so those are ordered from Amazon also.


I was very fortunate that when my company "retired" me they had just given me an iPhone 11 (because I was on it 24/7 responding to emails) and told me to just keep it.  It will probably be the last small device I own.  

I've been using the same MacBook Pro for almost 10 years.  I looked at the cost of new ones and chose to have the hard drive replaced and it is like a band new laptop.  I think you will be happy with the refurbished Pixel 4a.  I think you made the right decision!


----------



## SeniorBen

dseag2 said:


> I was very fortunate that when my company "retired" me they had just given me an iPhone 11 (because I was on it 24/7 responding to emails) and told me to just keep it.  It will probably be the last small device I own.
> 
> I've been using the same MacBook Pro for almost 10 years.  I looked at the cost of new ones and chose to have the hard drive replaced and it is like a band new laptop.  I think you will be happy with the refurbished Pixel 4a.  I think you made the right decision!


Funny you should say that. I have an old MacBook Pro that I was playing around with earlier this evening. What browser do you use with it? I didn't think any of the major browsers were compatible.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Another set of 6 washcloths, all were a little darker than the turquoise one. I like these textured washcloths which are soft too.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> welcome to the club, I've been paying that  for several months now... ..incidentally while we're on the subject of the filthy lucre ..if you have any paper notes knocking around the house, you have until the beginning of September at the latest to cash them in at the bank


Please explain this. You will no longer be able to use bills to pay for things?


----------



## Trish

dseag2 said:


> I was very fortunate that when my company "retired" me they had just given me an iPhone 11 (because I was on it 24/7 responding to emails) and told me to just keep it.  It will probably be the last small device I own.
> 
> I've been using the same MacBook Pro for almost 10 years.  I looked at the cost of new ones and chose to have the hard drive replaced and it is like a band new laptop.  I think you will be happy with the refurbished Pixel 4a.  I think you made the right decision!


@dseag2  I liked my Mac but it was expensive and I look after things so, when Apple stopped supporting it after 4/5 years, I was a little miffed.  I sometimes consider buying another as they do seem reliable.  Are the MacBook Pro's supported for longer or are you finding it doesn't affect your use?


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Surely there is a teenager in the village that will help you for a few pounds?  I use my son and his friends for a lot of chores.


Nope no teens here... but even if there were I'd have to drive them to another town to pick up the compost..


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Another set of 6 washcloths, all were a little darker than the turquoise one. I like these textured washcloths which are soft too.
> 
> View attachment 223622


Nice! I like flannels too... I usually only buy one colour


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday morning when my friend Mary&I were at Target, I looked again at bagless vacuum cleaners
I've had a bulky/hard to manuver one I bought on QVC about 8 yrs ago,it can't get into tight spots
 I bought a Dirt devil lightweight{10 lbs maybe less} stick vacuum cleaner cost $50
I tried it out yesterday afternoon,what a difference could get it into small spaces,its a keeper


----------



## StarSong

StarSong said:


> Ordered these (new) yesterday through eBay.  $39.99, free shipping and ok to return.  Amazon sells them for $54.99 and is out of my size.
> 
> My GF in San Diego has a couple of pairs of these (Clarks Sea Breeze) in other colors.  I've admired hers for a few years, so I decided to treat myself.  I almost always buy a new pair of nice flip flops every spring because I wear them 8 months a year.  That way I have about three pairs I can alternate that are all in good shape.  These will round out my pink/black yoga mat pair and my aqua/black Reef compressed foam, bottle opener pair.
> 
> Flip flops are to me what boots are to @hollydolly.
> 
> Click on the picture to see the full sandal.


An update... these flip flops feel like I'm walking on a cloud!  Love them!


----------



## chrislind2

I bought a Jackery power supply and a solar panel to power it. I considered a gas powered machine, but just not as practical and the power doesn't generally go out here that often. Not that it won't in bad conditions. Since I bought it the sun has been hiding and this spring has turned out to be a very cloudy one, but that's Oregon. It's 500 watts and takes several hours to charge in direct sunlight. Much better if it is really clear. Even a little cloudy will slow down the charge. 500 watts means it will run most kinds of lights, electronic devices. They make some heaters it will run but not enough to heat anything efficiently. Will run some small electric motors. I mainly use it to run and charge my laptop and sometimes the TV. I charge all my devices with it. It could start a car with a dead battery if I bought some connections. Kind of a toy but 
fun to use. I can also charge it with my car when I drive. If I know I am driving more than a few miles it charges fairly quickly.


----------



## hollydolly

New credit card wallet.. I always buy Red leather.. for years, but I've gone for a change and bought a Turquoise/white , it's small and got lots of card slots...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> New credit card wallet..* I always buy Red leather.. for years, but I've gone for a change and bought a Turquoise/white *, it's small and got lots of card slots...


Way to step out of your comfort zone, Hols!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Way to step out of your comfort zone, Hols!


 yes Star...I'm trying to alter certain things that are attached to memories.. which of course I have no need to explain to you..


----------



## horseless carriage

StarSong said:


> Way to step out of your comfort zone, Hols!


That's for sure, and as for those card slots, they are redundant in my wallet. I have just been measured up for a new, made to measure, blazer. The tailor explained that he asks for a fifty percent deposit, the balance to be paid once I am happy with my blazer. He then apologised and said his card machine kept on malfunctioning. "You don't need it," I told him, as I counted out the cash in front of him.
He joked as he checked the money: "I can eat again now." he said. Strangely enough he did say that he was almost sure that I would be a cash payer, just a hunch. 

I didn't tell him it's so that no-one, other than the queen on the banknote, has any idea of what I buy, whether I buy retail or in person, without an internet record I simply cannot be traced.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes Star...I'm trying to alter certain things that are attached to memories.. which of course I have no need to explain to you..


I was teasing you.  I'd hardly consider you a creature of habit.


----------



## Knight

I don't drink coffee but my wife does, her coffee machine died. It used paper filters & ground coffee.

Upgrade to.

1. Keurig coffee machine
2. Starbuck 40 K-cup assortment
3. 2 tier bamboo K-cup holder


----------



## Feelslikefar

Just received a new watch.

My first 'smart watch' and I really like it.
Didn't cost much, but it sure has a lot of features.
Lightweight, 1.78"  edge to edge watch face. 
pairs nicely to my phone, with the app.
Has the normal things like music control, phone answer, messages, 02, heartrate, Blood pressure, 
ECG., lots of watch faces, I68 waterproof, etc.
One thing I really like is I can upload a picture from my phone to the watch face.
It will find a place in my watch rotation, probably around the house.


----------



## hollydolly

Feelslikefar said:


> Just received a new watch.
> 
> My first 'smart watch' and I really like it.
> Didn't cost much, but it sure has a lot of features.
> Lightweight, 1.78"  edge to edge watch face.
> pairs nicely to my phone, with the app.
> Has the normal things like music control, phone answer, messages, 02, heartrate, Blood pressure,
> ECG., lots of watch faces, I68 waterproof, etc.
> One thing I really like is I can upload a picture from my phone to the watch face.
> It will find a place in my watch rotation, probably around the house.
> 
> View attachment 223809


Looks super unusual, I like it...


----------



## hollydolly

Just bought 9  wide brim hats... in all different pastel colours..

Nope I haven't lost my mind or grown 9 new heads... I've bought them to make a feature hat wall in my bedroom . I used to have one many years ago.. and now I'm going to have another one..

here's 2 of them...


----------



## Brummie

You seem like you would be a lot of fun!


----------



## Been There

https://www.amazon.com/Echo-Buds-2n...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> Nice! I like flannels too... I usually only buy one colour


Thank you. I "discovered" these waffle textured washcloths (like below) and love them. I don't have any the color pictured though. I bought three packs which came in assorted colors so I could get enough of the sea foam green (like towels below) and white ones, to match my towels. When I went back, they were out of the waffle ones in my preferred colors so I got the ones in my prior post.


----------



## Wren

I woke at 2am, couldn’t get back to sleep so I made a cuppa went online, and ended up with 2 new handbags, dental floss, 6 tins of tuna and 10 fluff removers off Amazon .....

It would’ve been cheaper to take a sleeping tablet !


----------



## GoneFishin

Camouflage hat and a Casio fishing watch


----------



## hollydolly

Bug pants...^^^^ I never knew they existed ...


----------



## GoneFishin

hollydolly said:


> Bug pants...^^^^ I never knew they existed ...


You do now


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you. I "discovered" these waffle textured washcloths (like below) and love them. I don't have any the color pictured though. I bought three packs which came in assorted colors so I could get enough of the sea foam green (like towels below) and white ones, to match my towels. When I went back, they were out of the waffle ones in my preferred colors so I got the ones in my prior post.
> View attachment 223877
> View attachment 223879


I love those mint/Aqua  green towels.. they would match perfectly in my bathroom


----------



## hollydolly

GoneFishin said:


> You do now


I certainly do... good thing to know actually...


----------



## GoneFishin

hollydolly said:


> I certainly do... good thing to know actually...


Yep.  

And gloves and also socks


----------



## hollydolly

WoW...you Canadians think of everything for outdoor protection.. I envy the quality of your winter jackets.. tried buying similar here and it costs an arm and a leg..


----------



## GoneFishin

hollydolly said:


> *WoW...you Canadians think of everything for outdoor protection*.. I envy the quality of your winter jackets.. tried buying simialr here and it costs an arm and a leg..


Were smarter than the average bear  


Canada goose
https://www.canadagoose.com/ca/en/shop/women/outerwear/


----------



## hollydolly

GoneFishin said:


> Were smarter than the average bear
> 
> 
> Canada goose
> https://www.canadagoose.com/ca/en/shop/women/outerwear/


Thank you..I've save that to look at later....


----------



## GoneFishin

hollydolly said:


> Thank you..I've save that to look at later....


You're welcome.

Here is another - https://www.roots.com/ca/en/women/clothing/jackets-and-outerwear/


----------



## Pappy

Our Crusinart kcup maker bit the dust the other day, so I replaced it with the same style. Had the old one at least six years and it was used when given to us. Amazon..one day delivery.


----------



## ossian

An outdoor tap in the hope that I can fix my existing leaky one (which I foolishly mortared onto the wall) !


----------



## Bella

GoneFishin said:


> Were smarter than the average bear






Bella


----------



## Geezer Garage

Do they come with their own bugs, or do you have to supply them?



GoneFishin said:


> You do now


----------



## Blessed

chrislind2 said:


> I bought a Jackery power supply and a solar panel to power it. I considered a gas powered machine, but just not as practical and the power doesn't generally go out here that often. Not that it won't in bad conditions. Since I bought it the sun has been hiding and this spring has turned out to be a very cloudy one, but that's Oregon. It's 500 watts and takes several hours to charge in direct sunlight. Much better if it is really clear. Even a little cloudy will slow down the charge. 500 watts means it will run most kinds of lights, electronic devices. They make some heaters it will run but not enough to heat anything efficiently. Will run some small electric motors. I mainly use it to run and charge my laptop and sometimes the TV. I charge all my devices with it. It could start a car with a dead battery if I bought some connections. Kind of a toy but
> fun to use. I can also charge it with my car when I drive. If I know I am driving more than a few miles it charges fairly quickly.
> View attachment 223703


I recently purchased a small charger to recharge my car battery.  I had just put a new battery in the car, left the lights on in the garage for days.  This thing is great, started the car right up. Fits in my glove box, and will be with me if I get stuck out and about. It also will do devices.


----------



## Blessed

Amazon, love it.  Ordered new dog brush, comb and nail clippers.  Also got one pup a new harness.  I went to Petsmart, prizes seemed high and not that much to choose from.  Amazon, much cheaper and more selection! They were ordered yesterday and will arrive today.


----------



## oldman

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you. I "discovered" these waffle textured washcloths (like below) and love them. I don't have any the color pictured though. I bought three packs which came in assorted colors so I could get enough of the sea foam green (like towels below) and white ones, to match my towels. When I went back, they were out of the waffle ones in my preferred colors so I got the ones in my prior post.
> View attachment 223877
> View attachment 223879


About a month ago, my wife bought several new towel sets from the My Pillow guy. Are they ever nice. She also bought some of his sheet sets for our king bed and they are very comfortable. I was always skeptical about his stuff, but my wife’s cousin bought some of the things and my wife liked them so much that she decided to buy some of his towels and linens. She said she is going to buy his pillows this week.

My wife is kind of clean nut. She changes the pillowcases every single day. No, you didn’t read that wrong. Have you ever heard of that? I asked her why does she do that and she told me that because she read in one of her magazines that people drool onto their pillowcases every night. I don’t know what to think about that.


----------



## Blessed

oldman said:


> About a month ago, my wife bought several new towel sets from the My Pillow guy. Are they ever nice. She also bought some of his sheet sets for our king bed and they are very comfortable. I was always skeptical about his stuff, but my wife’s cousin bought some of the things and my wife liked them so much that she decided to buy some of his towels and linens. She said she is going to buy his pillows this week.
> 
> My wife is kind of clean nut. She changes the pillowcases every single day. No, you didn’t read that wrong. Have you ever heard of that? I asked her why does she do that and she told me that because she read in one of her magazines that people drool onto their pillowcases every night. I don’t know what to think about that.


I think it is more common than you think.  I also use pillow covers to protect my pillows.  They go on and zip and are easy to take on and off for laundry weekly.  Good pillows and matresses are expensive so I try to take care of them the best I can.  We spend 1/3 of our day in bed or more, I find that I would rather spend more money on good quality that ensures a good nights rest.


----------



## horseless carriage

GoneFishin said:


> Camouflage hat and a Casio fishing watch
> View attachment 223885 View attachment 223887
> 
> View attachment 223890



A camouflage cap, now there's an interesting point. What about a camouflage shirt? I didn't buy the shirt, in fact I didn't buy the material that my camouflage shirt was made from, nonetheless I do have a new shirt, and some shirt it is too.

You need to look very closely, the black images are the easiest
to see that all the camouflage is actually silhouettes of pin up girls.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

GoneFishin said:


> Camouflage hat and a Casio fishing watch
> View attachment 223885 View attachment 223887
> 
> View attachment 223890


NICE watch! Interesting bug protection.
@Wren I'm usually up and about at 2 a.m. and have found it's best to get busy doing things. It's good that I don't go shopping every morning.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 223975
> A camouflage cap, now there's an interesting point. What about a camouflage shirt? I didn't buy the shirt, in fact I didn't buy the material that my camouflage shirt was made from, nonetheless I do have a new shirt, and some shirt it is too.
> View attachment 223977
> You need to look very closely, the black images are the easiest
> to see that all the camouflage is actually silhouettes of pin up girls.


That is *so* cool ! You're right. If you hadn't mentioned it, I wouldn't have noticed to that detail. You rock everything you wear HC!


----------



## horseless carriage

OneEyedDiva said:


> That is *so* cool ! You're right. If you hadn't mentioned it, I wouldn't have noticed to that detail. You rock everything you wear HC!


What a lovely compliment, thank you. And just for you, my new shoes arrived today.

The dark colour looks like it's grey, it's actually a dark green, called bottle green.


----------



## Shalimar

*I don’t think I have ever seen anyone who dresses with more flair than HC.*


----------



## GoneFishin

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 223975
> A camouflage cap, now there's an interesting point. What about a camouflage shirt? I didn't buy the shirt, in fact I didn't buy the material that my camouflage shirt was made from, nonetheless I do have a new shirt, and some shirt it is too.
> View attachment 223977
> You need to look very closely, the black images are the easiest
> to see that all the camouflage is actually silhouettes of pin up girls.


Nice shirt!


----------



## GoneFishin

OneEyedDiva said:


> NICE watch! Interesting bug protection.


Thank you!


----------



## GoneFishin

Geezer Garage said:


> Do they come with their own bugs, or do you have to supply them?


----------



## garyt1957

A softball bat. Started playing 65 and over softball so I bought a bat. Sticker shock from my playing days, $200 and it was used.


----------



## horseless carriage

Shalimar said:


> *I don’t think I have ever seen anyone who dresses with more flair than HC.*


You flatter me, but I love it, thank you. Do remember though, it's my lovely wife who makes most of my clothes. When we were young we spent most of our time dancing, as in, Latin & Ballroom. If you have ever seen dancing on TV, you will have seen all the dance costumes, my lady made all of ours, she is so talented.


----------



## Jules

garyt1957 said:


> A softball bat. Started playing 65 and over softball so I bought a bat. Sticker shock from my playing days, $200 and it was used.


Maybe I should dig the ones out from under the beds.


----------



## Shalimar

horseless carriage said:


> You flatter me, but I love it, thank you. Do remember though, it's my lovely wife who makes most of my clothes. When we were young we spent most of our time dancing, as in, Latin & Ballroom. If you have ever seen dancing on TV, you will have seen all the dance costumes, my lady made all of ours, she is so talented.


I agree, you are blessed to have such a lovely and talented wife. However, no matter how dashing the clothes, if a  man lacks style, the clothes fall flat. You are the epitome of style. Effortless, as it should be. Gravitas in spades.


----------



## horseless carriage

Shalimar said:


> I agree, you are blessed to have such a lovely and talented wife. However, no matter how dashing the clothes, if a  man lacks style, the clothes fall flat. You are the epitome of style. Effortless, as it should be. Gravitas in spades.


Thank you again. Every so often we will go along to an MG, drive it day. Nobody ever dresses the part, but we dress as we always do. What I find about classic car enthusiasts is that they know every single nut and bolt on the car, there love of the marque is shown in every detail of their car. Most cars are of a post war appearance, like the MGB, a very popular car with the MG set. Our car has that pre-war appearance so I just go along with the period that was the car, when new.

Last time caused quite a stir, I would like to think it's because of my hat, but in fact it's something on the hat that got all the attention.........


----------



## Shalimar

horseless carriage said:


> Thank you again. Every so often we will go along to an MG, drive it day. Nobody ever dresses the part, but we dress as we always do. What I find about classic car enthusiasts is that they know every single nut and bolt on the car, there love of the marque is shown in every detail of their car. Most cars are of a post war appearance, like the MGB, a very popular car with the MG set. Our car has that pre-war appearance so I just go along with the period that was the car, when new.
> 
> Last time caused quite a stir, I would like to think it's because of my hat, but in fact it's something on the hat that got all the attention.........
> View attachment 224192View attachment 224193


My eyes aren’t the best, do the letters on your hat read MG? I love the hat, and the stripes on your
jacket.


----------



## katlupe

I purchased the Ninja Creami ice cream maker on the site Woot. Very happy with it! I had a Cuisinart one but not as happy with that one even though it worked good and did what it was supposed to. Also bought compressed hay cubes for Rabbit.


----------



## horseless carriage

Shalimar said:


> My eyes aren’t the best, do the letters on your hat read MG? I love the hat, and the stripes on your
> jacket.


----------



## Pappy

Our old 4 slice toaster went bad, so replaced with this. Got it yesterday, on sale, from Amazon.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 224205


Nice badge..!! We had the same with our Vintage VW Camper.  It's over 50 years old now.. and used to go to the shows .. and we have all the vintage paraphernalia  for it... My o/h built it from a wreck to a beauty... inside and out... ..and then now he has  all the paraphernalia for his Maserati  which is not vintage  including even his key ring fob made from the same quality leather the interior of his car is made from..


----------



## StarSong

Pappy said:


> Our old 4 slice toaster went bad, so replaced with this. Got it yesterday, on sale, from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 224210View attachment 224211


I didn't really start using a toaster oven until after the kids moved out.  Since DH & I eat relatively small amounts - and no meat - it's usually unnecessary to bother with the wall oven unless I'm feeding a crowd, or doing some serious baking.

Congrats on your convection / toaster oven.  Betting you'll find it surprisingly useful.


----------



## Pappy

StarSong said:


> I didn't really start using a toaster oven until after the kids moved out.  Since DH & I eat relatively small amounts - and no meat - it's usually unnecessary to bother with the wall oven unless I'm feeding a crowd, or doing some serious baking.
> 
> Congrats on your convection / toaster oven.  Betting you'll find it surprisingly useful.


Thank you StarSong. We will.


----------



## oldman

horseless carriage said:


> Thank you again. Every so often we will go along to an MG, drive it day. Nobody ever dresses the part, but we dress as we always do. What I find about classic car enthusiasts is that they know every single nut and bolt on the car, there love of the marque is shown in every detail of their car. Most cars are of a post war appearance, like the MGB, a very popular car with the MG set. Our car has that pre-war appearance so I just go along with the period that was the car, when new.
> 
> Last time caused quite a stir, I would like to think it's because of my hat, but in fact it's something on the hat that got all the attention.........
> View attachment 224192View attachment 224193


What model of car is in the picture? Model and year please. Thanks.


----------



## oldman

I just bought six new summer shirts, 4 pair of shorts, 3 pair of shoes and one pair of Oakley sunglasses and one pair of the newest aviator sunglasses. They are great for the beach because they reduce the glare off of the water. I also bought a new pair of noise cancelling earphones with a built-in radio. Great for laying on the beach.


----------



## StarSong

oldman said:


> I just bought six new summer shirts, 4 pair of shorts, 3 pair of shoes and one pair of Oakley sunglasses and one pair of the newest aviator sunglasses. They are great for the beach because they reduce the glare off of the water. I also bought a new pair of noise cancelling earphones with a built-in radio. Great for laying on the beach.


Sounds like you've got a lot of beach time planned this summer!


----------



## oldman

StarSong said:


> Sounds like you've got a lot of beach time planned this summer!


We still have a home in Florida, so I am going down in July and will be staying for quite awhile. I wish now we wouldn’t have sold the boat. My wife suggested that I buy another one, but I learned that the upkeep and storage have both skyrocketed in pricing. What used to cost $350 a month has now almost doubled, plus now they charge a launching fee, while before, it was included in the rent.


----------



## oldman

oldman said:


> We still have a home in Florida, so I am going down in July and will be staying for quite awhile. I wish now we wouldn’t have sold the boat. My wife suggested that I buy another one, but I learned that the upkeep and storage have both skyrocketed in pricing. What used to cost $350 a month has now almost doubled, plus now they charge a launching fee, while before, it was included in the rent.


SS: Even if I would buy a boat and pay for the storage, there is still insurance to buy, which has also gone out of sight and marine fuel, another added expense. I used to get my other boat washed inside and out after every fishing trip and I would be charged about $100. Today, it’s almost twice that, plus to now they even charge to wash the engines as a separate charge. It’s all gone nutty 

I told my wife that I would be willing to maybe buy a good used pontoon and just stay in the bay and out of the Gulf. She said that would be fine with her. She just likes to lay out on the deck and listen to music. We just need to get one with a shower and a galley. Very nice used pontoons are hard to come by. Most of them get beat up from people not caring and taking care of their boat. Then they complain when they don’t get a good trade in price.
https://www.boattrader.com/boat/2020-custom-626sv-8273083/


----------



## StarSong

@oldman, thanks for the link.  I wasn't sure what a pontoon boat was, and realized my mental image was way off base when you mentioned shower and galley.  

Costs on everything, especially recreational items, have ratcheted out of sight.  Glad to have bought our 5th wheel and matching truck 7 years ago.  The crazy thing is we could sell both today for what we paid for them.


----------



## horseless carriage

oldman said:


> What model of car is in the picture? Model and year please. Thanks.


It's called an MG Y-Type, the reason that it appears pre-war is because it was designed in 1937, Prototypes were built and road tested but before construction could commence, MG, like many an engineering factory, went over to war production. They made everything from submarine periscopes to tank guns. Their armaments production ran right up to the end of the hostilities in 1945. In the last few days of war the MG factory was destroyed by one of Hitler's so called, "Doodlebugs," or flying bomb.

The rebuilt factory resumed car production in 1947. War production had meant that there had been no intervening research and development, so the only models that were on the drawing board was the Y-Type and the TC, the latter being the little sports car the you often see a spitfire pilot driving in a war movie.

The success of the Y-Type allowed MG to discontinue the TC and bring it's successor, the TD, a sports car, like the TC but sharing about 80% of it's DNA with the Y-type. Here's a few photos of our car, enjoy.

From MG's archive, new Y-Types under construction


On the left is the TD that I hankered after, but with a wife who suffers hay fever, not really practical, hence the car on the right.


So instead of the TD, we have a Y-Type, same appearance but with a hard top.


----------



## Marie5656

Well, I have officially bought a new left hip. In shiny, state of the art titanium. Guaranteed to last forever. Or so.
Does that count?


----------



## Jules

Bought a napkin/serviette holder in a thrift store today.  I’ve been looking for a couple of weeks. This was just ordinary so if I decide having a holder is a nuisance I haven’t wasted much money ($2).  If I find it useful, I’ll search for something nicer.  It’d be ideal to find something that holds paper napkins in the middle and can have a cloth one on each side.


----------



## hollydolly

new Shorts... and a bunch of bulk buy groceries from Costco... and a tank of petrol which has cost me more than my mortgage payment


----------



## Blessed

Just went to the store and bought 6lbs of grapes.  That should hold me a couple of weeks.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Just went to the store and bought 6lbs of grapes.  That should hold me a couple of weeks.


I wouldn't venture far from the loo if I was you...


----------



## horseless carriage

Marie5656 said:


> Well, I have officially bought a new left hip. In shiny, state of the art titanium. Guaranteed to last forever. Or so.
> Does that count?


Does a new hip count? I'll say, my titanium hip has lost a bit of it's shine but it's doing the job, brilliantly.


----------



## hollydolly

Today from Costco  I bought..a tank of fuel.. ££££'s... and in the store aside from bulk buying  food  I bought 6 thick Tea-towels..in red, and red/white..

..a pair of Black short.. most of my shorts are denim, and  I wanted a pair of shorts that will match any top so hence the black..

I have to say the difference between buying skin on chicken and skinned chicken is astonishing when you buy in bulk.. 

In the regular supermarket I can pay £2.oo for a pack of skin on chicken ( usually 5 thighs) which I skin myself at home in 5 minutes.. compared to £5 for the same amount of thighs skinned... so clearly I buy the former..
 In Costco today I got packs of 20 thighs for just £5.00 ( 3 kg) ... similar  20 thighs  ..skinned were £19 and change... ...so you save $14 per pack by skinning them yourself..and yet I saw people pick those £19 packs up... !


----------



## Jace

I treated myself and bought an  elec.manicure/pedicure set...
thru HSN...yes, great salesmanship... actually salesWOMANship!


----------



## win231

dseag2 said:


> The music has been out at my gym due to IT issues, so I finally broke down and bought a pair of Apple Earbud Pros that seamlessly pair with my iPhone so I can listen to my own music.  They are wireless and the sound quality is amazing.  I will be wearing them to the gym, around the house and when walking by the lake.  Also, any time I travel.
> 
> I also bought an iPhone holder that fits into the cupholder in my car.  I've been laying my phone on the front seat for years.
> 
> Yesterday was the 2-year anniversary of my retirement and I figure it is time to make a few subtle changes to modernize and improve my life.


An I Phone trick I learned:  In the car, if you put your phone in the cup holder, standing & leaning against one side, the volume will be greatly amplified.  And at home, if you put the phone in a ceramic coffee mug, you won't believe how much louder it will be.  I'm half deaf & I had to turn the volume down; it was actually too loud.


----------



## CrowFlies

had to buy a swamp cooler to help the central AC which is over working in the 90heat.


----------



## win231

I just got this small LED flashlight.  I attached it to my headboard so if I get up when it's still dark, I don't have to turn on a bright light.  i pointed it at the ceiling so it gives a flood-type beam that dimly lights up the room so I can walk around safely when I'm half awake.  Cheap fall insurance.


----------



## Jules

Jace said:


> I treated myself and bought an  elec.manicure/pedicure set...
> thru HSN...yes, great salesmanship... actually salesWOMANship!


Let us know how well it works.  I wanted to buy that in a store the other day and they were sold out.


----------



## timoc

What have you bought recently?​
A small angle grinder, I'm determined to remove that corn once and for all.


----------



## Remy

I had no business going to the local yarn shop yesterday but I did. I had forgot it was their annual anniversary sale. I spent about 30 dollars including some patterns. Everything was on sale. 

I got this moose for about $6.50 with senior discount at Salvation Army this week.


----------



## tinytn

I Bought 2 Tops and not the kind that you spin either!!


----------



## PamfromTx

We continue to stock up on toilet paper.  Shelves are empty most of the time.

I bought a lamp that I don't like after all.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought New Nails.... I 'bought' a bunch of alterations to my existing blouses and tops

I bought a  resin plant pot to hook over the fence.. and an Elf garden ornament

I also 'bought'   some links removed from my new bracelet watch...

I bought groceries.... i bought a big pack of Rainbow coloured Microfibre dusters..

I bought this oversized  cool  summer top


----------



## hollydolly

Henderson44 said:


> I bought a new iphone 13 online few days ago, it's easy to buy online rather than going into the shops


 Didn't you have an Iphone to upgrade ?.. it would have cost you nothing to get the new one if you'd gone to the store


----------



## Jules

I’ve been postponing buying a couple of things until the annual trip to the optometrist.  Stopped in another place today and bought preservative free drops and tea tree eye wipes. I needed a Kleenex to wipe the tears from my eyes after shelling out $80.  

I did check what I’d paid at my usual place and there wasn’t much difference.


----------



## katlupe

I bought a Presto Stuffler waffle maker on Amazon.


----------



## mike4lorie

We bought a 10'x10' wooden gazebo with a metal roof, we finished installing it last weekend... Looks great


----------



## Barbara971

Just got back from a short trip to Michigan. Only thing I bought there was some very pricey meals.


----------



## Barbara971

mike4lorie said:


> We bought a 10'x10' wooden gazebo with a metal roof, we finished installing it last weekend... Looks great


Nice! Did it come in a gazebo kit?


----------



## hollydolly

Barbara971 said:


> Just got back from a short trip to Michigan. Only thing I bought there was some very pricey meals.


How much  of a difference do you see in a state hundreds of miles from you ...is there very much of a difference in the way people live ?


----------



## Barbara971

timoc said:


> What have you bought recently?​
> A small angle grinder, I'm determined to remove that corn once and for all.





PamfromTx said:


> We continue to stock up on toilet paper.  Shelves are empty most of the time.
> 
> I bought a lamp that I don't like after all.





hollydolly said:


> How much  of a difference do you see in a state hundreds of miles from you ...is there very much of a difference in the way people live ?


Economy seems to have hit them pretty hard. All the automotive manufacturing buildings standing empty that once provided people with great lifestyles was sad. 


hollydolly said:


> How much  of a difference do you see in a state hundreds of miles from you ...is there very much of a difference in the way people live ?


----------



## Jules

$7 today for 1.5 lbs of potatoes from California.  They were worth it.


----------



## Blessed

great buy on baon, got 8lbs to restock the freezer for the summer.  also bought a fresh head of lettuce and a loaf of bread.....can you see where I am going with this....LOL


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> $7 today for 1.5 lbs of potatoes from California.  They were worth it.


Wow!  At my stores, a 10 lb bag of russets typically runs $1.99 - 3.99.  DH & I love potatoes and usually go through 10 lbs every 7-10 days.


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> great buy on baon, got 8lbs to restock the freezer for the summer.  also bought a fresh head of lettuce and a loaf of bread.....can you see where I am going with this....LOL


My backyard tomatoes are ripe, how about yours?


----------



## chrislind2

Bought a shed for my daughters back yard. She lives in an apartment in a town 40 miles away and she had some things stolen out of her back yard fenced area. I had to get a cover and lock for my grandsons new bike. I think this shed will help a lot. I even made up a better lock system for it. She said there have been police at the neighbors many times. If you set something down it is a short time before someone will take it these days. Looks like it will be easy to assemble. She can't afford renters insurance so have to try and lock things up.


----------



## Blessed

StarSong said:


> My backyard tomatoes are ripe, how about yours?


I am not growing tomatoes.  I will get them from a sister and I also have a farmers market nearby.


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> I am not growing tomatoes.  I will get them from a sister and I also have a farmers market nearby.


In that case you're all set for some BLTs!


----------



## oldpop

Beard trimmer.


----------



## oldpop

Vida May said:


> I love it!  Back in the day when I was a divorced mother with two teenagers, I realized how hard it is to get things done when He took all the tools and left me only with kitchen stuff.  Asking a man for help was sometimes necessary because they have the strength and the tools, and maybe even know-how.  But damn if they didn't want me to do things for them but not with them.  You know go make something good to eat, instead of working on the car together.  Men taught each other how to fix the car and not a woman. No thank you!  I rather work with a woman and get things done as equals who enjoy being independent.  So yes, I will gladly help you get that deck and new trellis done.


Whenever I helped a woman fix something the prerequisite was that I would show them how to do it but they had to do the work. I was not being a hard head. I felt it was better for them in the long run to learn how to do it for themselves. Most of the ladies appreciated it but some thought I was being a.h.


----------



## Leann

Let's see.... a new garden hose (the former one sprung a leak), trash bags, two summer dresses (both on sale), three gifts for Significant Other's upcoming birthday and refilled two of my prescription meds.


----------



## dseag2

Bagged salads at Sprouts for lunch the next few days.  Pre-prepared meals at Sprouts for the next few nights.  On Amazon... Red Yeast Rice tablets to lower cholesterol, a charger for my Sonic Waterpik because I lost the old one and a pair of gym shorts expected to arrive the end of this month.  Trying to keep purchases under control these days.


----------



## Vida May

So far this week all money has gone for food and gas.  However, my grown granddaughter is entering a Ms. Bohemia City competition.  I think this means an outfit such as women wore during the years of the Oregon Trail.   I want her to have all the right underclothes for a modest woman in that period.  This will happen in July so she may suffer heat exhaustion but she said she will do it.  I hope my undergarments and stockings will fit her, but we need petty coats.  I hope I will find them in a thrift store.


----------



## Trish

Yesterday I bought this.  I don't often see dresses I like and this will be perfect for the warm weather.

https://www.marksandspencer.com/pure-cotton-striped-midi-t-shirt-dress/p/clp60540012?prevPage=srp

(Link because my image wouldn't load   )


----------



## Georgiagranny

Wellll...yesterday I bought a mega millions ticket. I would like to buy a she shed, but wherever on earth would I put it? And how in the dickens would I get power and water to it? I would also like to buy some time, even if it's not on sale anywhere


----------



## Trish

Georgiagranny said:


> Wellll...yesterday I bought a mega millions ticket. I would like to buy a she shed, but wherever on earth would I put it? And how in the dickens would I get power and water to it? I would also like to buy some time, even if it's not on sale anywhere


Good luck with the mega millions ticket


----------



## Georgiagranny

Adding to my list of things I would like to buy: a chainsaw, dammit! Why? So that I can cut my toenails. I'm gonna ask for a chainsaw for Christmas.


----------



## Colleen

Last week we bought a new recliner chair for hubby (for the new family room) and 2 new mattresses. Yesterday, we bought new pillows for the beds. My neck has been killing me for months. Turns out...it was the wrong pillow for me. Who knew?? Today, looking for a freezer.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought some garden ornaments today.... these ...in carved wood, and pottery...







 the hare stands about 18 inches high ...and a solar Bluebird.. for the fence..


----------



## Medusa

Black and White tennis shoes with white laces and special shampoo & conditioner for my cosplay hair extensions.


----------



## Medusa

oldpop said:


> Whenever I helped a woman fix something the prerequisite was that I would show them how to do it but they had to do the work. I was not being a hard head. I felt it was better for them in the long run to learn how to do it for themselves. Most of the ladies appreciated it but some thought I was being a.h.


Kind of a "teach a man to fish" sort of thing only, you know, teach a woman to fix a thing.  But same principle applies.


----------



## Medusa

Trish said:


> Yesterday I bought this.  I don't often see dresses I like and this will be perfect for the warm weather.
> 
> https://www.marksandspencer.com/pure-cotton-striped-midi-t-shirt-dress/p/clp60540012?prevPage=srp
> 
> (Link because my image wouldn't load   )


Looks airy, comfortable and pretty.


----------



## Medusa

dseag2 said:


> Bagged salads at Sprouts for lunch the next few days.  Pre-prepared meals at Sprouts for the next few nights.  On Amazon... Red Yeast Rice tablets to lower cholesterol, a charger for my Sonic Waterpik because I lost the old one and a pair of gym shorts expected to arrive the end of this month.  Trying to keep purchases under control these days.


My Endo. tells me RRY Tablets will act like statins so you're probably going to do well with those.


----------



## Medusa

Marie5656 said:


> Well, I have officially bought a new left hip. In shiny, state of the art titanium. Guaranteed to last forever. Or so.
> Does that count?


Totally counts _and _it's fracking awesome!


----------



## Trish

Medusa said:


> Looks airy, comfortable and pretty.


It is, just hope the sun stays for a while


----------



## Blessed

Well, I kinda bought it.  Had a couple of cash coupons from my drugstores rewards program.  Got two bottles of hair conditioner, on sale and with the coupons.  Only cost me a buck. 

I just love a good reward program!!


----------



## Lee

Jules said:


> $7 today for 1.5 lbs of potatoes from California.  They were worth it.


Jules, I agree, they are worth it, New potatoes, no need to peel, heaven on the barbeque. So good.

But I think I will wait a week or two, they will come down in price.....I hope

I buy yellow potatoes from Canada and lately I have been throwing half the potato out. At 6 bucks for 10 lbs.


----------



## katlupe

Hay for my bunny.


----------



## JustDave

I just bought a new clothes washer.  My old one was staining my clothes, I cleaned it using instructions from google, but that didn't work.  The stains appear to be some kind of lubricant.  There is lubricant in washing machines supposedly sealed in for life, but they do break, and I read that this repair is not the most easy.  Last time I hired a repair man, it took forever for him to show up, and I don't need the hassle, so I just had one delivered by two scrappy young guys who installed it.

Peace of mind the easy way, although it does cost more.


----------



## StarSong

Lee said:


> Jules, I agree, they are worth it, New potatoes, no need to peel, heaven on the barbeque. So good.
> 
> But I think I will wait a week or two, they will come down in price.....I hope
> 
> I buy yellow potatoes from Canada and lately I have been throwing half the potato out. At 6 bucks for 10 lbs.


I generally buy russets and don't bother to peel them, regardless of preparation.  For waxier potatoes, I go with reds.


----------



## Jules

Our BC potatoes are way behind because of the cooler than usual temperatures and excess rain.  In late July I start buying whatever type they have at the Farmers Market.  

Potatoes used to be a poor man’s food; no more.  Many restaurants and institutional settings like seniors’ homes are serving rice because it’s easier and lower cost.


----------



## Jules

An electric nail file kit. For $27, I’ll probably get what I paid for.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Supplies.....


----------



## hollydolly

I bought this haircut....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then went to the shops  and bought this tangerine blouse


----------



## IKE

Bought ??.......I don't have a pot to pee in or a window to throw it out of.


----------



## horseless carriage

Today, I bought another hat, it's an ivory fedora, a bespoke, made to order. 

Do you think that it's safe to show you what it will look like when it's made? I mean, Ike doesn't have a pot to pee in, he might find my hat a suitable alternative,


----------



## funsearcher!

nothing for a week


----------



## fatboy

groceries from walmart delivered,i am liking the walmart plus a little too much. too easy!! i dont need to leave the house.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought..these for one of my fences..






a couple of vases.. plain white.. and this pretty one...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... a new resin double hanging plant pot for another fence... which is already hanging out there with plants in it .. and a bunch of groceries from the frozen food shop


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Today I bought..these for one of my fences..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of vases.. plain white.. and this pretty one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... a new resin double hanging plant pot for another fence... which is already hanging out there with plants in it .. and a bunch of groceries from the frozen food shop


Love the butterflies!


----------



## katlupe

I bought an adjustable tray table from Amazon.


----------



## RadishRose

GoneFishin said:


> Were smarter than the average bear





GoneFishin said:


> Canada goose
> https://www.canadagoose.com/ca/en/shop/women/outerwear/


My favorite was $1495.00 USD !!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

this


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> My favorite was $1495.00 USD !!!!!


I couldn't afford to live where it's cold.  $1500 for one coat?  Yowza!


----------



## SeniorBen

A bench grinder. 





It was my father's day gift to me.


----------



## Remy

I went to some thrift stores today and found a variety of items. This was my favorite find: 3 vintage Mikasa mugs at Goodwill. They are smaller sized. 44 cents each with senior discount. I looked and looked for plates or more but there were none that I could find. Fun thrifting today.


----------



## Jules

Yesterday in the thrift store I bought 2 crystal tumblers to replace the one chipped one from our set.  At $1.50 each I figured I might as well splurge on both of them.  They’ll probably all end up in a garage sale someday; I suspect that someone didn’t sell them at their weekend sale.  Also two lightweight blouses for summer and a belt at another store.


----------



## Remy

Jules said:


> Yesterday in the thrift store I bought 2 crystal tumblers to replace the one chipped one from our set.  At $1.50 each I figured I might as well splurge on both of them.  They’ll probably all end up in a garage sale someday; I suspect that someone didn’t sell them at their weekend sale.  Also two lightweight blouses for summer and a belt at another store.


I couldn't believe the clothes they had on the 50 cent rack outside at the little long established shop downtown. I got an Eddie Bauer top for winter and a men's shirt I'm going to use for the fabric. But most were too small for me. 

All my dishes are thrifted, don't match and I don't mind. 

Glad to find another thrifter. I'm not sure how many are on the forum.


----------



## Blessed

Today was all about great grocery buys. Stock the pantry up.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pruning saw..(used Father's Day gift card).


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a leaf blower/vacuum, and  it's arrived without any of the screws to put it together


----------



## hollydolly

Just been in contact with the company , they've refunded me..no mention of picking this one up..


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Just been in contact with the company , they've refunded me..no mention of picking this one up..


Call them back.  If they don’t want it returned, donate to charity with an explanation of the missing screws.  Someone will want it and find replacement screws or use it for parts.  I guess you could keep it for parts yourself, if you have the room.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Call them back.  If they don’t want it returned, donate to charity with an explanation of the missing screws.  Someone will want it and find replacement screws or use it for parts.  I guess you could keep it for parts yourself, if you have the room.


No I don't have the space to keep 2 especially one that needs all the fixings.. and no charity here will take it if they can't test it first..same with all Electrical items they must be able to be PAT tested.. I'll hold onto it in case they send me a ntice in the near future that they wish it returned.. but if they don't , I'm not sure what I'll do with it..


----------



## jet

8 bottles of rev james beer,mmm


----------



## Leann

Ken N Tx said:


> Pruning saw..(used Father's Day gift card).


I need one like that. Which one did you buy. I looked them up online and there were many to choose from.


----------



## Lee

Remy said:


> I couldn't believe the clothes they had on the 50 cent rack outside at the little long established shop downtown. I got an Eddie Bauer top for winter and a men's shirt I'm going to use for the fabric. But most were too small for me.
> 
> All my dishes are thrifted, don't match and I don't mind.
> 
> Glad to find another thrifter. I'm not sure how many are on the forum.


. 
Count me in as another junk shop junkie. Sometimes you don't find anything but the fun is in the hunt.

Here in Chatham we have 7 thrift shops and 4 of them are within a few blocks apart. Make the rounds. Going tomorrow.


----------



## Pappy

UPS just delivered a box of extra large rubber gloves. I need to cover my hand when I apply my wife’s prescription, four times a day, for her gout in her ankle.


----------



## horseless carriage

A carton was delivered today, I've been waiting a while for it.


It's not actually as blue as my phone camera has distorted it to.


That's better, it's cream although the flash has bleached it somewhat.



In the sunlight without the flash you can see the true colour.


----------



## Leann

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 226380
> A carton was delivered today, I've been waiting a while for it.
> 
> View attachment 226381
> It's not actually as blue as my phone camera has distorted it to.
> 
> View attachment 226382
> That's better, it's cream although the flash has bleached it somewhat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 226383
> In the sunlight without the flash you can see the true colour.


So dashing! Love it.


----------



## Leann

Today's purchase was groceries.


----------



## Remy

Lee said:


> .
> Count me in as another junk shop junkie. Sometimes you don't find anything but the fun is in the hunt.
> 
> Here in Chatham we have 7 thrift shops and 4 of them are within a few blocks apart. Make the rounds. Going tomorrow.


Oh good! We're lucky to have PAWS and the small downtown one. Both volunteer run and good prices. I bought more this week than I have in a long time. I don't need anything, but you are right, it's fun.


----------



## carouselsilver

A rather pricey CBD roll on for my lower back pain. This stuff is amazing! It reduces muscular pain by at least fifty percent.
https://www.leeforganics.com/products/recover-cbd-roll-on


----------



## Ken N Tx

Leann said:


> I need one like that. Which one did you buy. I looked them up online and there were many to choose from.


I chose the one pictured $65..Used it yesterday and am well pleased. Be very careful when operating it!!


----------



## hollydolly

Secateurs, ( pruning shears) meant for arthritic fingers...  and adjustable to fit smaller hands too..


----------



## Ruthanne

I've been cutting down on what I spend online for some time now.  I did purchase 2 cds by Matt Corby.  I got one so far.  I love his voice and think he's awfully cute too.


----------



## hollydolly

Hard Back Tome... due to arrive at some point today I have a Kindle and Ipad to which I occasionally download books.. but rally I only read these when I'm out of the house. I much prefer a Hardback book, so today..Burning Questions by Margaret Atwood is arriving .

The only time I get excited about a purchase is when I'm buying a book


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Hard Back Tome... due to arrive at some point today I have a Kindle and Ipad to which I occasionally download books.. but rally I only read these when I'm out of the house. I much prefer a Hardback book, so today..Burning Questions by Margaret Atwood is arriving .
> 
> The only time I get excited about a purchase is when I'm buying a book


I recently joined a book club and have two of July's selections in transit from another library branch to mine (_Peach Blossom Spring_ by Melissa Fu and_ Big Lies in a Small Town_ by Diane Chamberlain). 

So while I haven't purchased them, like Holly I'm always eager for new books to arrive.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

StarSong said:


> I recently joined a book club and have two of July's selections in transit from another library branch to mine (_Peach Blossom Spring_ by Melissa Fu and_ Big Lies in a Small Town_ by Diane Chamberlain).
> 
> So while I haven't purchased them, like Holly I'm always eager for new books to arrive.


Ooh those sound good, @StarSong !   I will look for them!


----------



## hollydolly

My book arrived.. I don't read during the day any more, so i have to contain my curiosity and excitement until tonight... ..I'm strictly a non-fiction reader these days..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> My book arrived.. I don't read during the day any more, so i have to contain my curiosity and excitement until tonight... ..I'm strictly a non-fiction reader these days..


I read both.  This book club seems focused on fiction, which is okie doke with me.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I read both.  This book club seems focused on fiction, which is okie doke with me.


yes they always do..which is why I've never joined one


----------



## Bretrick

iTechworld 2000 amp Portable Lithium Jump Starter.



End of financial year sale - Reduced from $350 down to $199.
Going bush without backup is fraught with heartache.
Happened once. Out in the bush, miles from everywhere, got a flat battery, no mobile coverage.
I had to walk miles to find help. No good in the Aussie summer.


----------



## Blessed

Got one of those recently, a great product that gives you peace of mind. Wish I would have known about them sooner.


----------



## Patricia

I haven't needed to shop too much recently, other than ordering a pair of sneakers. Every night there is an outing to see if the stores have new fruit. Two new casual summer dresses would be nice, but I haven't found them yet.


----------



## Bretrick

Blessed said:


> Got one of those recently, a great product that gives you peace of mind. Wish I would have known about them sooner.


Would have saved me a long walk if I had one back then. 5 years ago?
I think this model was released 3 years ago.


----------



## Patricia

RadishRose said:


> @Meringue , it's nice to have in case, tho'. Sometimes a burnt toast or something else unpleasant can be blown out of the window.


I think the desk fan here helps quite a bit.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I went shopping last week at the supermarket, Walmart and Dollar Tree. Besides groceries I bought a mint green foam bath mat plus other stuff at Walmart and DT (where we went to pick up the case of ammonia I ordered). But what I'm most pleased with is this picture frame. I found the 5 x 7 version of my birth mother's high school photo and put it in the old gold toned frame. I didn't think the frame did her picture or the decor any justice. I was hoping to find something that matched better at Walmart...and I did.


----------



## Patricia

OneEyedDiva said:


> I went shopping last week at the supermarket, Walmart and Dollar Tree. Besides groceries I bought a mint green foam bath mat plus other stuff at Walmart and DT (where we went to pick up the case of ammonia I ordered). But what I'm most pleased with is this picture frame. I found the 5 x 7 version of my birth mother's high school photo and put it in the old gold toned frame. I didn't think the frame did her picture or the decor any justice. I was hoping to find something that matched better at Walmart...and I did.
> 
> View attachment 226879View attachment 226880


Very nice!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Patricia said:


> Very nice!


Thank you Patricia


----------



## Blessed

She is just lovely, I like the new frame it really shows off her pose and smile. The depth of the photo, how she has dipped one shoulder back shows up so much better.


----------



## hollydolly

Co-incidentally Diva, I bought a picture frame today too... 

On the way home from The Miniature Model Village I stopped off at the supermarket and next door is TKMaxx.. and I bought a picture frame  where the actual frame border is made from Blue leaf tapestry, and is cloth... I don't know who to put in it yet, but for the sake of this picture I put one of me in it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it won't be staying on the sideboard.. but until I decide who and where, it will stay there...

I also bought this fake Vintage book... it's not only a fake vintage it's a fake book... it's a storage box in the style of a Vintage book, and I thought it looks nice on top of my yellow storage box on the sideboard


----------



## hollydolly

I want you all to know how much we're paying for fuel here..today I got *3.26 gallons of unleaded petrol ( approx 14.82 litres)* .. and it cost me a whopping* £28..and change*... I want to scream my head off... but what good would it do ?..  *£28... is equivalent to US  $34.34 cents.....*


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> I want you all to know how much we're paying for fuel here..today I got *3.26 gallons of unleaded petrol ( approx 14.82 litres)* .. and it cost me a whopping* £28..and change*... I want to scream my head off... but what good would it do ?..  *£28... is equivalent to US  $34.34 cents.....*


The last fill up cost me $70.00. Regardless my car is good on gas, the expense is unbelievable.


----------



## Patricia

OneEyedDiva said:


> I went shopping last week at the supermarket, Walmart and Dollar Tree. Besides groceries I bought a mint green foam bath mat plus other stuff at Walmart and DT (where we went to pick up the case of ammonia I ordered). But what I'm most pleased with is this picture frame. I found the 5 x 7 version of my birth mother's high school photo and put it in the old gold toned frame. I didn't think the frame did her picture or the decor any justice. I was hoping to find something that matched better at Walmart...and I did.
> 
> View attachment 226879View attachment 226880


Judging from this picture, your place looks so relaxing and comfortable too.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> The last fill up cost me $70.00. Regardless my car is good on gas, the expense is unbelievable.


Yes but this was just *3 gallons.*.. no fill up....


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Yes but this was just *3 gallons.*.. no fill up....


Tearful Times for all, in one way or another for a while now.


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> Tearful Times for all, in one way or another for a while now.


It just makes me wonder if we'll ever go back to affordable fuel prices when Russia is done with Ukraine...


----------



## Bella




----------



## StarSong

Our tomato plants are starting to fry in the excessive heat and sunshine so DH mentioned needing to head to the hardware store for shading cloth to put over them. Price: $40.  Holy crow!  

I asked him if white bed sheets would work.  He said they would so I zipped over to a thrift store two miles away.  Found two unmatched bottom sheets for $7.98 total and was in and out in less than five minutes.  SCORE!  

They cover the plants nicely.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I bought a Blue Dream vape cartridge $50 - use for pain at night to sleep








and 4 1/8 oz. Pineapple Kush - 1/2 oz $80 - Indica dominant and I use it for insomnia.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Blessed said:


> She is just lovely, I like the new frame it really shows off her pose and smile. The depth of the photo, how she has dipped one shoulder back shows up so much better.


Thank you so much Blessed


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Bella said:


>


ROFL. I've got to share this one on Facebook! Especially with my son. Poor thing has to buy Plus.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> Co-incidentally Diva, I bought a picture frame today too...
> 
> On the way home from The Miniature Model Village I stopped off at the supermarket and next door is TKMaxx.. and I bought a picture frame  where the actual frame border is made from Blue leaf tapestry, and is cloth... I don't know who to put in it yet, but for the sake of this picture I put one of me in it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it won't be staying on the sideboard.. but until I decide who and where, it will stay there...
> 
> I also bought this fake Vintage book... it's not only a fake vintage it's a fake book... it's a storage box in the style of a Vintage book, and I thought it looks nice on top of my yellow storage box on the sideboard


I like..I like!


----------



## Remy

Ack! I just ordered two swimsuits from QVC shopping channel. One was in the 30s dollar range and one in the 40s. I didn't want to go store shopping and I needed to size up one since I know I gained weight. One I liked yesterday was sold out in my size today so I thought I'd better place that order. I'm also going to look at the thrift stores tomorrow. Once I have a suitable suit, I'll go join the gym.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Our tomato plants are starting to fry in the excessive heat and sunshine so DH mentioned needing to head to the hardware store for shading cloth to put over them. Price: $40.  Holy crow!
> 
> I asked him if white bed sheets would work.  He said they would so I zipped over to a thrift store two miles away.  Found two unmatched bottom sheets for $7.98 total and was in and out in less than five minutes.  SCORE!
> 
> They cover the plants nicely.


I hope you got fitted sheets..they work the best


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I hope you got fitted sheets..they work the best


Yup!


----------



## hollydolly

Well I know prices have risen greatly in supermarkets, and even Aldi where I buy my basic items like Milk, Bread   and TP etc have risen too... but  I couldn't really complain today... I decided instead to buy all my groceries there that I needed for the store cupboard and fridge, instead of going elsewhere... and for £18 and change I got...

Hand of Bananas
*8* Litres of skimmed milk ( approx 14 pints)
Pack of 4 cheese and  red onion focaccia breads 
Large White Bloomer Loaf
*2* litres each of Coke and Fanta Orange
Pack of 10 Choc Swiss rolls 
500g ( approx 1 pound) of  white Grapes
Large jar of Mayo
Butter
300g ( almost 1/2 pound) pack of Bacon
German Baked Ham
Mixed Bistro salad leaves..
Box of 12  min packs  ready to eat raisins 
Sweeteners


----------



## Jules

Bought a replacement electric nail file kit.  $27 at Walmart.  I’m not expecting top quality.  
Ordered new glasses so they will be a couple of weeks to process.
Took large bags of clothes and jewellery to my favourite thrift store and left without buying anything.  Bummer.


----------



## PamfromTx

Being that i don't drink coffee and hubby drinks one cup of coffee in the morning, we decided on this model.


----------



## Jules

It was a lovely night so we walked to the store and bought ice cream cones, waffle style.  In the afternoon I went to a thrift store and bought a different paper napkin holder and 2 white Correlle side plates.  DIL asked me to pick up any I find.  They’re more scarce than hen’s teeth.


----------



## Lavinia

I have just bought a little appliance for cooking eggs. I'm delighted with it. I enjoy eggs but my cooker is so slow that it takes ages to boil and poach on it.
This is one of those rare occasions when an advertisement prompted me to buy something. The egg cooker popped up on a promotional ad and caught my eye. The reviews were good so I decided to buy one. It cooks eggs perfectly and in just a few minutes.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> It just makes me wonder if we'll ever go back to affordable fuel prices when Russia is done with Ukraine...


Time will tell the tale. I don't know how to predict anything these days.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> I hope you got fitted sheets..they work the best


Good to know.


----------



## WheatenLover

I bought a can of sardines and a can of salmon. Both are brands approved by Consumer Labs after they had been tested for mercury, arsenic, lead, and cadmium.

I don't like fish. But I read a lot of articles on how important fish oil is, and decided to try these. They are sitting on my pantry shelves waiting for me to get up the gumption. I've had them for less than 24 hours.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> I bought a can of sardines and a can of salmon. Both are brands approved by Consumer Labs after they had been tested for mercury, arsenic, lead, and cadmium.
> 
> I don't like fish. But I read a lot of articles on how important fish oil is, and decided to try these. They are sitting on my pantry shelves waiting for me to get up the gumption. I've had them for less than 24 hours.


why don't you just take fish oil capsules ?


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> why don't you just take fish oil capsules ?


I've read a lot about it, and it seems that eating the fish directly is better. But I'll go back to capsules if I don't like sardines or salmon.


----------



## hollydolly

WheatenLover said:


> I've read a lot about it, and it seems that eating the fish directly is better. But I'll go back to capsules if I don't like sardines or salmon.


I happen to love salmon and trout...but only smoked. I cannot abide canned fish like sardines and pilchards... *ugh*... so I take an Organic  Supplement


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> No I don't have the space to keep 2 especially one that needs all the fixings.. and no charity here will take it if they can't test it first..same with all Electrical items they must be able to be PAT tested.. I'll hold onto it in case they send me a ntice in the near future that they wish it returned.. but if they don't , I'm not sure what I'll do with it..


Ask them to send you the screws to fix it. That shouldn't be difficult for them to do. Unless they are dropshippers.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> Ask them to send you the screws to fix it. That shouldn't be difficult for them to do. Unless they are dropshippers.


too late, they already refunded me , now I don't know what to do with the one they sent me, because no-one wan't a leaf blower that doesn't have the fixings. if it was a matter of a few screws I could fix it myself, I have every type of screw in the barn, but it's not


----------



## katlupe

I bought two pounds of Mayorga coffee beans, a case of Zevia rainbow variety pack sugar-free soda, a bottle of Keto Chow daily mineral drops and 12 Keto Chow replacement meal shakes.


----------



## PamfromTx

I was at our grocery store at 6 a.m. sharp!  Determined to get bottled water and a few other items.  People are wild again buying out the stores.  I was furious.  

And $65 bought a few items.  Oh well, i guess we can do with losing some weight.


----------



## StarSong

PamfromTx said:


> I was at our grocery store at 6 a.m. sharp!  Determined to get bottled water and a few other items.  *People are wild again buying out the stores.  I was furious.
> *
> And $65 bought a few items.  Oh well, i guess we can do with losing some weight.


You're seeing panic buying?  Why do you suppose that's happening, and are any particular items being hoarded?   

When I went to Costco last Thursday it was plenty busy, but about standard for just prior to a holiday weekend. Shopping carts didn't look remotely like March 2020, nor did shoppers have that frenzied look in their eyes. Their carts weren't loaded, and they didn't seem to be stocking up on staples, TP, PT or water. Plenty of beer, wine, chips, burgers, ribs, hot dogs, buns, and the like.  

I did notice most carts had eggs in them, probably because at Costco they broke down to about $2.50/doz, a good price right now.


----------



## Remy

PamfromTx said:


> I was at our grocery store at 6 a.m. sharp!  Determined to get bottled water and a few other items.  People are wild again buying out the stores.  I was furious.
> 
> And $65 bought a few items.  Oh well, i guess we can do with losing some weight.


I heard something on the news that made me think people might start this again. I sure hope not. I went to the farmer's market yesterday. Lots of food there.


----------



## Remy

I spent too much money yesterday. I went to the farmer's market. Got produce. Also bought a repurposed metal rusty cat, he's on my patio. The older gentleman who sells those items is really sweet.

Then I went to the thrift stores. I was tired after working the day before and I find it's not good to be home because I'll just want to take a nap. (excuse to go thrifting) I bought too much. Books, buttons, earrings, a stuffed bunny, a small enclosed cabinet, a wooden thingy I can cover for a diorama, coffee mug, one clothing item.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Just got a great deal on my third matching 'baby gate' to control my dog's access around the house as needed.  I found it on EBAY, listed as new but having a 'flaw.'  This saved me $30 - and the flaw isn't at all noticeable once I installed it! I love these gates - they actually add a touch of class to the place, instead of looking like typical gates.  But, you HAVE to read the installation instructions - and a rubber mallet helps a lot, too!



Summer Multi-Use Extra Tall Walk-Thru Baby Gate 36” Tall 28.5” to 48” Wide *FLAW


----------



## Em in Ohio

Remy said:


> I spent too much money yesterday. I went to the farmer's market. Got produce. Also bought a repurposed metal rusty cat, he's on my patio. The older gentleman who sells those items is really sweet.
> 
> Then I went to the thrift stores. I was tired after working the day before and I find it's not good to be home because I'll just want to take a nap. (excuse to go thrifting) I bought too much. Books, buttons, earrings, a stuffed bunny, a small enclosed cabinet, a wooden thingy I can cover for a diorama, coffee mug, one clothing item.


OOH - I love dioramas!  Will you share your creation with us when assembled, please?


----------



## Remy

Em in Ohio said:


> OOH - I love dioramas!  Will you share your creation with us when assembled, please?


That's very sweet of you. I haven't started any and I don't know how they will turn out but I purchased Christmas cards at the thrift stores last year and have some little trees. Need to find some deer. I'm afraid they won't be worth posting but I'm going to try.


----------



## Blessed

Em in Ohio said:


> Just got a great deal on my third matching 'baby gate' to control my dog's access around the house as needed.  I found it on EBAY, listed as new but having a 'flaw.'  This saved me $30 - and the flaw isn't at all noticeable once I installed it! I love these gates - they actually add a touch of class to the place, instead of looking like typical gates.  But, you HAVE to read the installation instructions - and a rubber mallet helps a lot, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Summer Multi-Use Extra Tall Walk-Thru Baby Gate 36” Tall 28.5” to 48” Wide *FLAW


That one is a beauty.  I have a couple of gates I use to keep my dogs corraled to the back of the house.  I use them to keep the dogs away from the front door.  Don't want them to take a runner when I open the front door.  I have one portable that I use to block them in a bedroom if I have to have a plumber or another worker here.


----------



## Timewise 60+

FIREWORKS for my Grandkids to shoot of to celebrate our Independence Day in America!

*...and the bombs bursting in air, gave proof through the night that our flag was still there...*


----------



## horseless carriage

We are off to Poole Goes Vintage the coming weekend. These new shoes arrived some time ago, as yet I haven't worn them but I intend to wear them at the weekend.

They are actually bottle green and cream. My phone camera isn't all that good.
Today I wore them to work just to be sure that they are a good fit. As ever, they
are. Wearing green shoes means I had to go green. Robin Hood, eat your heart 
out. (He wore Lincoln green.)


----------



## hollydolly

some more silk pillowcases...they really do help stop any hair tangling during the night... I have white silk.. and a beautiful green  printed set.. but just for fun I've bought some red ones..


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> I happen to love salmon and trout...but only smoked. I cannot abide canned fish like sardines and pilchards... *ugh*... so I take an Organic  Supplement


I like sardines in mustard and crackers. My wife makes me eat them in the garage or outside. Best part of sardines is that they are healthy and affordable.


----------



## JustBonee

Em in Ohio said:


> Just got a great deal on my third matching 'baby gate' to control my dog's access around the house as needed.  I found it on EBAY, listed as new but having a 'flaw.'  This saved me $30 - and the flaw isn't at all noticeable once I installed it! I love these gates - they actually add a touch of class to the place, instead of looking like typical gates.  But, you HAVE to read the installation instructions - and a rubber mallet helps a lot, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Summer Multi-Use Extra Tall Walk-Thru Baby Gate 36” Tall 28.5” to 48” Wide *FLAW



Have bought  so many different styles of  baby gates for my dogs over the years!  .....  at this point in time,  most have been given away.
Have a white  free standing one that I use in my bedroom as a decoration more or less.    
My doggy thinks  it helps to split 'his area' of the room  from mine.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> We are off to Poole Goes Vintage the coming weekend. These new shoes arrived some time ago, as yet I haven't worn them but I intend to wear them at the weekend.
> View attachment 228074
> They are actually bottle green and cream. My phone camera isn't all that good.
> Today I wore them to work just to be sure that they are a good fit. As ever, they
> are. Wearing green shoes means I had to go green. Robin Hood, eat your heart
> out. (He wore Lincoln green.)
> View attachment 228073


it's going to be corking weather at the weekend.. so you'll no doubt get lots of visitors..so scrub up you and MRS HC.. look as gorgeous as you always do both of you..because your photies are gonna be on a lot of people's cameras..


----------



## oldman

We are having new cameras installed in our property in Florida. These cameras are state of the art with color and night vision. There is also a 2tb hard drive that will save the video before looping. There were two break-ins the past month in the same area, so we decided to spend the extra money to get color cameras. The cops tell us that color helps them much more than black and white because they can see  clothing and any vehicles that are being used much clearer. These cameras are even remotely controlled, so if I want, I can rotate the cameras to view a new position without having to remount them. My home here in Pennsylvania has more security in it than Ft. Knox. My wife is a bit paranoid. When she was in college, her and her roommate were accosted in their home (home invasion) and she has been hyper vigilant since those days.


----------



## caroln

hollydolly said:


> why don't you just take fish oil capsules ?


I was thinking the same thing!  Those sardines would stay on the shelf until they rot.  Canned salmon I can handle (the already cleaned type), in the form of salmon patties with lots of tartar sauce.  I'm not much of a fish person.  Seafood yes.  Lobster, crab, sea scallops...yum!


----------



## hollydolly

yesterday I got single handed grass edging  shears .. they were on Sale for just £4, so I thought at that price I can't turn them down.  I already have electric cordless grass edging shears.. , but sometimes they're not as precise as I'd like so these manual ones will be very handy






 pic taken from google...


----------



## oldman

horseless carriage said:


> We are off to Poole Goes Vintage the coming weekend. These new shoes arrived some time ago, as yet I haven't worn them but I intend to wear them at the weekend.
> View attachment 228074
> They are actually bottle green and cream. My phone camera isn't all that good.
> Today I wore them to work just to be sure that they are a good fit. As ever, they
> are. Wearing green shoes means I had to go green. Robin Hood, eat your heart
> out. (He wore Lincoln green.)
> View attachment 228073


I have to say that you really know how to dress. I think especially the older British generation knows more about being formally or semi-formally attired than I do. It wasn’t all that long ago, I would go to the theater and people would be dressed at least wearing business casual. Today, anything goes, including jeans and a t-shirt. This Friday, my wife and I are going to see Dion in concert inside a very nice theater. Most people will probably be wearing jeans. I will be dressed in Docker slacks and a sport shirt. It wasn’t always like this, but times have changed. Going to see Dion would be a jeans and t-shirt crowd, but we’ll see. I don’t expect men to wear a jacket and tie, but going to the theater was generally considered a dressy event. Even traveling attire has turned upside down. Today, you can see younger people (mostly) dressed in shorts and a pair of slides sitting in first class on a plane.


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> yesterday I got single handed grass edging  shears .. they were on Sale for just £4, so I thought at that price I can't turn them down.  I already have electric cordless grass edging shears.. , but sometimes they're not as precise as I'd like so these manual ones will be very handy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic taken from google...


I have never seen these. Maybe because we have someone that takes care of the property. I’ll have to ask him.


----------



## StarSong

caroln said:


> I was thinking the same thing!  Those sardines would stay on the shelf until they rot.  Canned salmon I can handle (the already cleaned type), in the form of salmon patties with lots of tartar sauce.  I'm not much of a fish person.  Seafood yes.  Lobster, crab, sea scallops...yum!


I tried fish oil capsules many years ago.  They repeated on me something awful.  A common complaint, it seems.


----------



## caroln

StarSong said:


> I tried fish oil capsules many years ago.  They repeated on me something awful.  A common complaint, it seems.


They have burpless fish oil capsules now.  They might work better for you.


----------



## StarSong

caroln said:


> They have burpless fish oil capsules now.  They might work better for you.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## J-Kat

oldman said:


> We are having new cameras installed in our property in Florida. These cameras are state of the art with color and night vision. There is also a 2tb hard drive that will save the video before looping. There were two break-ins the past month in the same area, so we decided to spend the extra money to get color cameras. The cops tell us that color helps them much more than black and white because they can see  clothing and any vehicles that are being used much clearer. These cameras are even remotely controlled, so if I want, I can rotate the cameras to view a new position without having to remount them. My home here in Pennsylvania has more security in it than Ft. Knox. My wife is a bit paranoid. When she was in college, her and her roommate were accosted in their home (home invasion) and she has been hyper vigilant since those days.



Mind sharing brand of your new cameras?  I currently have Ring Spotlight cams but they are battery powered and it’s a pain to replace the batteries. I am thinking of moving them to another area and having wired cameras installed in their place.


----------



## hollydolly

Revlon Lipstick.. ... and a double pack of Buzz fly killer...


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly  Did you post a photo recently of a flat belt you’d just bought.  I’m thinking it’s what I might be looking for.  I’m also searching for a belt that allows me to attach a western buckle.


----------



## Jules

Yesterday I bought 4 300g packages of coffee for $0.  I never cashed in my points.  This saved me $32.


----------



## WheatenLover

caroln said:


> I was thinking the same thing!  Those sardines would stay on the shelf until they rot.  Canned salmon I can handle (the already cleaned type), in the form of salmon patties with lots of tartar sauce.  I'm not much of a fish person.  Seafood yes.  Lobster, crab, sea scallops...yum!


I read that sardines and salmon are mild-flavored fish. I don't like fish, except for canned tuna. I'm with you on the lobster, crab, and sea scallops. My favorite foods of all time are lobster, Alaskan King Crab legs, and sea scallops.


----------



## WheatenLover

Bonnie said:


> Have bought  so many different styles of  baby gates for my dogs over the years!


As a puppy, my dog tried to jump over a wooden baby gate. It fell with a loud crash, and he's avoided them ever since. This is a good thing. I can block off the kitchen, or lean one against the stove or counter, and he doesn't go near it. 

This is a dog who will take pots and pans from the stove, or the cooking utensil out of a pot, and I don't want him to get burned. In fact, I don't want him to do it at all. He will remove anything from a counter - since he has figured out how to stretch enough to reach things. He can move full plates and glasses of beverages from the counter and set them on the floor without spilling a drop. He then eats or drinks the contents.

I have spent a lot of time trying to outwit him. So the baby gate fiasco (from his point of view) was just a stroke of luck. I tried training him about this problem, and he will take a reward, but then goes right back to trying to eat us out of house and home.


----------



## horseless carriage

oldman said:


> I have to say that you really know how to dress. I think especially the older British generation knows more about being formally or semi-formally attired than I do.


Thank you for such a compliment, much appreciated. Whilst I love my collection of Aloha shirts, all hand crafted by my talented lady, a collar and tie just finishes off an appearance.


----------



## Paco Dennis

10 cartons of






 Misa can eat 2 a day and don't gain a pound! Amazing.


----------



## Blessed

Went to a different grocery store today to get my loss leaders.  Low and behold, I stopped by the butter area to check prices.   They had Lucerne butter buy one got one free. It was not advertised.  There was a limit of two.  I paid four dollars for 2 pounds. HOORAY. I will go everyday and get some to restock the freezer.

Pot roast 3.97LB, eggs 1.99/18 count, red grapes .79LB.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> Revlon Lipstick.. ... and a double pack of Buzz fly killer...


Lipstick came here too. You know a new tube is needed when you start digging some out of the old tube with a q tip.


----------



## MickaC

Blessed said:


> Went to a different grocery store today to get my loss leaders.  Low and behold, I stopped by the butter area to check prices.   They had Lucerne butter buy one got one free. It was not advertised.  There was a limit of two.  I paid four dollars for 2 pounds. HOORAY. I will go everyday and get some to restock the freezer.
> 
> Pot roast 3.97LB, eggs 1.99/18 count, red grapes .79LB.


Where do you live.....i want to come there and buy groceries.


----------



## MickaC

WheatenLover said:


> As a puppy, my dog tried to jump over a wooden baby gate. It fell with a loud crash, and he's avoided them ever since. This is a good thing. I can block off the kitchen, or lean one against the stove or counter, and he doesn't go near it.
> 
> This is a dog who will take pots and pans from the stove, or the cooking utensil out of a pot, and I don't want him to get burned. In fact, I don't want him to do it at all. He will remove anything from a counter - since he has figured out how to stretch enough to reach things. He can move full plates and glasses of beverages from the counter and set them on the floor without spilling a drop. He then eats or drinks the contents.
> 
> I have spent a lot of time trying to outwit him. So the baby gate fiasco (from his point of view) was just a stroke of luck. I tried training him about this problem, and he will take a reward, but then goes right back to trying to eat us out of house and home.


Sounds like he might make a good waiter....handling without spilling.
Send him out to work. .


----------



## JaniceM

Blessed said:


> Went to a different grocery store today to get my loss leaders.  Low and behold, I stopped by the butter area to check prices.   They had Lucerne butter buy one got one free. It was not advertised.  There was a limit of two.  I paid four dollars for 2 pounds. HOORAY. I will go everyday and get some to restock the freezer.
> 
> Pot roast 3.97LB, eggs 1.99/18 count, red grapes .79LB.


Wooo, where do you get pot roast at that price???  The last time I bought it- and it wasn't even very good-  it was around $14 for less than two pounds!!


----------



## JaniceM

I bought a 12-pack of peach nectar from Amazon...  did not know it contained sucralose...


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly  Did you post a photo recently of a flat belt you’d just bought.  I’m thinking it’s what I might be looking for.  I’m also searching for a belt that allows me to attach a western buckle.


you won't be able to attach a western buckle to this but it is flat.. and easy release..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DG9PQGR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## hollydolly

Patricia said:


> Lipstick came here too. You know a new tube is needed when you start digging some out of the old tube with a q tip.


I never let it get that far.. I have so many lipsticks that they never get right down before I throw them out


----------



## Blessed

JaniceM said:


> Wooo, where do you get pot roast at that price???  The last time I bought it- and it wasn't even very good-  it was around $14 for less than two pounds!!


Not sure where you are located.  I got this at Albertson's one our grocers here.  They are part of a big chain in America.  I but almost all my meat there when it is one sale.  Portion it up for the freezer.


----------



## JaniceM

Blessed said:


> Not sure where you are located.  I got this at Albertson's one our grocers here.  They are part of a big chain in America.  I but almost all my meat there when it is one sale.  Portion it up for the freezer.


Oh I remember Albertson's in California.. none in this area, though.  The store I usually buy meat from is Fareway.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> It was a lovely night so we walked to the store and bought ice cream cones, waffle style.  In the afternoon I went to a thrift store and bought a different paper napkin holder and 2 white Correlle side plates.  DIL asked me to pick up any I find.  They’re more scarce than hen’s teeth.


I have lots of white Correlle in my cupboard.


----------



## Jackie23

I ordered a new canvas tote bag..

https://www.amazon.com/Womens-Handb...657234435&sprefix=canvas+purse,aps,395&sr=8-9


----------



## MickaC

Sorry…..my shopping interest is still lost somewhere.
Other than necessities.
Just call me Ms Boring.


----------



## Blessed

You are not boring.  I do shop for the necessities too.  We just learn that as we get older a lot of things are not necessary.  No need to buy what you do not need.  No need to have the latest and greatest of everything.  Things do not define a person. I have respect for everyone that works hard, does the best they can in their situation.  

Judgement, I think is the worst thing people can buy into.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> you won't be able to attach a western buckle to this but it is flat.. and easy release..
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DG9PQGR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks, that‘s what I’m looking for.  I found ones similar to that on Amazon Canada.  I’ll wait until Prime Day and see if there‘s a special price, if not, I’ll just buy one.  I have to have a belt for my jeans and then anything I wear over it protrudes.  

I found some western belts there too; shipping charges from a distant location would apply.  No thanks.  I looked locally and the shoe repair shop thought they could do what I wanted for $80.  My daughter said she can get one when she goes to Texas in the winter.


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> I have lots of white Correlle in my cupboard.


You’re rich, rich, rich.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Sorry…..my shopping interest is still lost somewhere.
> Other than necessities.
> Just call me Ms Boring.


my elderly neighbour has only bought groceries since his wife died in the 80's... his house is like a step back into the past of 1975... very drab and old fashioned. It's not that he couldn't afford to buy anything, in fact he's rich, but he just didn't see the need


----------



## Blessed

I love Corelle, they were my go to everyday dishes for a long time.  I still have few pieces. I switched over to stoneware when I found some really cheap on clearance probably 20 years ago. It was a pattern I loved.  I bought it all. I put a service for eight in the kitchen.  I still have replacements stored away when pieces get chipped or cracked. 

I also have china, a lot of it, that I got at an estate sale about 30 years ago. I don't use it often.  I have checked it and my son should be able to get a very nice profit if he and his wife decide to sell it when I am gone.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> his house is like a step back into the past of 1975


My husband always says “if it was fashionable then, it’s fashionable now.”  

I’d don’t necessarily see that some items were so great back then.  I’m sure nothing will change if I go first, but he won’t get 45 years like your neighbour.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> My husband always says “if it was fashionable then, it’s fashionable now.”
> 
> I’d don’t necessarily see that some items were so great back then.  I’m sure nothing will change if I go first, but he won’t get 45 years like your neighbour.


well my father used to say something similar.. he'd say.. everything goes in circles, what's fashionable 30 years ago comes back around...

However with my elderly neighbour.. it's not even like the stuff was high fashion at the time.. it's boring dark wood  utilitarian furniture.. big garish patterns on the sofa set, and carpets.. he's got green floral design carpet on the stairs and on the livingroom floor.. with 47 years of wear as well.. same with no modern things around the house  like curtain rails..still got curtain wire, and his curtains are now so worn they let all the light in   ...even his photo frames are out of the ark.. and not one piece of  anything valuable in there.. no wonder he couldn't keep a girlfriend after his wife died..


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> You’re rich, rich, rich.


Are they worth something where you are……here, they’re just correll with no value.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> my elderly neighbour has only bought groceries since his wife died in the 80's... his house is like a step back into the past of 1975... very drab and old fashioned. It's not that he couldn't afford to buy anything, in fact he's rich, but he just didn't see the need


My place doesn’t look like the past, my stuff just goes with the flow over time.
I never buy trendy as to so it doesn’t look dated, in a year.


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> Are they worth something where you are……here, they’re just correll with no value.


There are none to be had so if someone is looking they’ll pay a good price.  I don’t think you’re ready to sell them yet.  

I saw a small set with a somewhat faded pattern at a thrift store.  $45, as I recall.

My DIL is searching for the white ones; I paid $1 each for two bread plates for her.  Put them in the dishwasher and my husband put them in the cupboard.  Guess I have two more in my set.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Latest purchase (other than food)  is a 'Shark' steam floor cleaner.  It makes a great job of cleaning hard floor surfaces.


----------



## MickaC

Capt Lightning said:


> Latest purchase (other than food)  is a 'Shark' steam floor cleaner.  It makes a great job of cleaning hard floor surfaces.





Capt Lightning said:


> Latest purchase (other than food)  is a 'Shark' steam floor cleaner.  It makes a great job of cleaning hard floor surfaces


I've used steam cleaners for my floors for many years.....they're the best.
Have one upright one for floors.....and have one like a canister vacuum, that i use for walls, shower walls etc.


----------



## JaniceM

I just ordered some more Ocean Spray Cranberry-raspberry  juice from Amazon...  I love that stuff, plus it's one of the few beverages that doesn't have artificial sweetener.


----------



## mike4lorie

Just bought some grey paint to paint outside doors, outside window sills, and garage door...


----------



## JaniceM

MickaC said:


> I have lots of white Correlle in my cupboard.


Corelle has always been my favorite, too.  It's mostly what I have now.


----------



## JustBonee

Recently I  purchased a  Teal-colored Duvet cover on Etsy   ....  not familiar with the site,  I  didn't know I was ordering directly from India.
I guess this happens when you wander away from  Amazon ... lol

I'm tracking the package as it slowly  makes its way around the globe ..
Should  be here next week,  and I  just hope it's as pretty as the picture! (I love teal - my favorite color)


----------



## StarSong

JaniceM said:


> Corelle has always been my favorite, too.  It's mostly what I have now.


My MIL had service for at least 24 in white Corelle.  When she passed, I snagged service for 6 from her stash for our RV (I prefer not eating on paper or plastic).  The Corelle stacks beautifully and is very durable.  My kids took a few pieces and the rest went to the Salvation Army.  I'm sure those were scooped up very quickly.


----------



## katlupe

I ordered groceries from Netrition and Amazon this morning. Netrition had a lower price on everything I bought than Amazon did. Plus Netrition is just a couple of hours away so the things that might melt won't be out on the road that long. They include free cold packaging and free shipping if you order more than fifty dollars, which I did. Probably get it Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## hollydolly

yesterday I bought  a yellow and white horizontal striped T-shirt.. very summary  .. and a white sleeveless blouse..

Got some pretty  striped mugs..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








..and this morning a pair of sandals from Amazon arrived.. I wouldn't usually buy shoes online.. but these super lightweight sandals from AliExpress were only £7.. so I thought I'd try them.. and they are super comfortable and lightweight.. can't believe they were so cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone else thinking of getting them, do go down a size.. I read the reviews , and chose a size smaller and they're a perfect fit..


----------



## Kaila

Bonnie said:


> Recently I  purchased a  Teal-colored Duvet cover on Etsy   ....  not familiar with the site,  I  didn't know I was ordering directly from India.
> I guess this happens when you wander away from  Amazon ... lol
> 
> I'm tracking the package as it slowly  makes its way around the globe ..
> Should  be here next week,  and I  just hope it's as pretty as the picture! (I love teal - my favorite color)


I love the teal also, but I would wonder if your duvet cover will run.
If it might, then it will be something to handle carefully, when you want to wash it.


----------



## MickaC

JaniceM said:


> Corelle has always been my favorite, too.  It's mostly what I have now.


All this talk about correlle dishes made me want to check my cupboard……I have plain white for everyday…..and…..another set with a black swirl line on them and are square. These ones I got, when I packed up my china due to lack of use, so I used these for fancier times.
But…..
I’m disappointed…..I see the set includes only, dinner plates, luncheon plates, and soup/salad bowls….no fruit nappies or bread and butter plates……I totally forgot about this.
I will give my foster daughter the white ones when I move and keep the fancier set to take with me.
I guess now I will keep the white bread and butters plates, and I have square plain white fruit nappies that I will keep and take with me.


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> I love the teal also, but I would wonder if your duvet cover will run.
> If it might, then it will be something to handle carefully, when you want to wash it.



Kaila,  I woke up early to take my dog for a walk,  and when I opened the door - there sat my package!   
 Must have been delivered late last night.    Surprised, because it was tracked in Germany yesterday morning!   Seems impossible.

Anyway,   I  put it directly into the washing machine  (by itself)  and the color did run some ...  but I expected that.   
It's on the bed tonight,   and I like the new look  and color.


----------



## Ruthanne

Dog food, treats, CDs.


----------



## Jules

The chair and love seat we ordered in November finally arrived.  My new glasses were ready for pickup too.


----------



## Furryanimal

Food for this weeks cricket-bread rolls,tinned ham and salmon,pasties.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> I never let it get that far.. I have so many lipsticks that they never get right down before I throw them out





Furryanimal said:


> Food for this weeks cricket-bread rolls,tinned ham and salmon,pasties.


If you get a chance, please share how you prepare and cook your salmon pasties?


----------



## Furryanimal

Patricia said:


> If you get a chance, please share how you prepare and cook your salmon pasties?


They aren’t salmon pasties but I like the idea!
They sound great!
Tinned Salmon in rolls and beef and veg pasties I am afraid.


----------



## Furryanimal

been to the cricket and back in the garden..I bought cider!


----------



## dobielvr

Furryanimal said:


> been to the cricket and back in the garden
> View attachment 228945


Not familiar ...what is that?
Looks nice and cold tho!


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Not familiar ...what is that?
> Looks nice and cold tho!


it's cider..


----------



## hollydolly

today I bought a brown knee length cardigan, in readiness for winter when the prices will be hiked... and a baby blue sleeveless blouse....and  had my nails done at the salon ... and also a few groceries..mainly drinks...


----------



## Jules

A Bee Mop sponge replacement.  A new white top; didn’t try it on because DH was with me.  Will return the top in the next couple of days. I want something short enough to tuck in without too much fabric.  Also went out to lunch at in the Food Court.  We rarely eat anywhere so it was a treat.


----------



## Jackie23

Had to order a new garage door opener, my old one bit the dust.


----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> it's cider..


Very nice it was too!


----------



## win231

A Shark Wand Vac.
Not bad for a cordless portable vacuum.  I got it mainly for the car.  12 minutes run time on full power - better than most cordless vacs:



Shark WANDVAC Power Pet Cordless Handheld ​


----------



## PamfromTx

Car stickers for our cars.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> yesterday I bought  a yellow and white horizontal striped T-shirt.. very summary  .. and a white sleeveless blouse..
> 
> Got some pretty  striped mugs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and this morning a pair of sandals from Amazon arrived.. I wouldn't usually buy shoes online.. but these super lightweight sandals from AliExpress were only £7.. so I thought I'd try them.. and they are super comfortable and lightweight.. can't believe they were so cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else thinking of getting them, do go down a size.. I read the reviews , and chose a size smaller and they're a perfect fit..


Love those!


----------



## J-Kat

Today is the “famous or infamous” Amazon Prime Day.  I bought a few somewhat expensive items that I had planned to buy at the sale price as well as some household items that I don’t really need right now but will eventually (laundry detergent, dishwasher detergent, small sized trash bags, TP).  I will check back periodically to see what new things are added.


----------



## hollydolly

I never buy anything on Amazon prime day, because many times I've seen prices inflated and then reduced to what it was originally in pretence of a bargain...


----------



## J-Kat

hollydolly said:


> I never buy anything on Amazon prime day, because many times I've seen prices inflated and then reduced to what it was originally in pretence of a bargain...



True in some cases but I was careful to research prices and only bought those items that I knew were deals.  A couple  were Amazon products and those were reduced in price the most it seems.


----------



## MickaC

Guess what I did yesterday !!!!    I BOUGHT SOMETHING.
I bought a Oster long and wide slice toaster….haven’t had a toaster for a while….it will be great for toasting up home made waffles I make up and freeze…..and good for bagels….good sale price.
Also bought more round up spray.

I’m all shopped out..


----------



## Pinky

I bought a new toilet brush set .. I know, so exciting isn't it?   
Also bought a long-sleeve swing top blouse, daisies on black background - for Fall/Winter.
Oh - and a 6 pack of pull-toys for my grand-dog, Abbi. I'll split them up for her birthday and Xmas (I like to shop well ahead).


----------



## hollydolly

3 pairs of  stretch capri  trousers... one khaki..one navy...one lemon


----------



## Pepper




----------



## Jules

On Amazon, bought a belt with flat buckle so my shirts don’t stick out.  I’m tired of readjusting my jeans to stay up so am now wearing belts again.  I may try one of those 3/4 belts I saw; that would scrunch in the back and may work too.  

Also bought a couple of short length shirts in the thrift store.  Most things are too long for me.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> On Amazon, bought a belt with flat buckle so my shirts don’t stick out.  I’m tired of readjusting my jeans to stay up so am now wearing belts again.  I may try one of those 3/4 belts I saw; that would scrunch in the back and may work too.
> 
> Also bought a couple of short length shirts in the thrift store.  Most things are too long for me.


i always have to have my blouses and tops shortened  because they make them now for women who are 6 feet tall.. so they come down to my knees..


----------



## Lady

my last buy was 3 pair of Rocket Dog Sneakers ,


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> i always have to have my blouses and tops shortened  because they make them now for women who are 6 feet tall.. so they come down to my knees..


they sure do.  I hate the thought of adding $15 to the cost of a shirt, but may do it for the perfect blouse.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> they sure do.  I hate the thought of adding $15 to the cost of a shirt, but may do it for the perfect blouse.


I know exactly what you mean.. My dressmaker charges £10.. but as you say it adds that to the cost of the item ..


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> i always have to have my blouses and tops shortened  because they make them now for women who are 6 feet tall.. so they come down to my knees..


You have a problem …….……I’m 5 ft….oh, wait…..I sew, make my own to fit.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> You have a problem …….……I’m 5 ft….oh, wait…..I sew, make my own to fit.


you're lucky if you can sew.. I've tried so many times over the years I just can't grasp the concept.. ...


----------



## Kaila

MickaC said:


> long and wide slice toaster….haven’t had a toaster for a while….it will be great for toasting up home made waffles I make up and freeze…..


Sounds great to me!
Plus, whoppee, you bought something you will enjoy!


----------



## Kaila

Could I play with those toy trucks and buses, @Pepper  ?

I would take turns with you!


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> you're lucky if you can sew.. I've tried so many times over the years I just can't grasp the concept.. ...


I don’t know how to live without my sewing machines.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

MickaC said:


> I don’t know how to live without my sewing machines.


I * can* sew but I’m more of a survival seamstress   It’s rarely for pleasure that I sew


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> 3 pairs of  stretch capri  trousers... one khaki..one navy...one lemon


I want those if they're high-waist. Gimme!


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I * can* sew but I’m more of a survival seamstress   It’s rarely for pleasure that I sew


see even this I would love to be able to do... take up hems, make curtains.. I'm just not made for it...


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I want those if they're high-waist. Gimme!


yep they are high waist they're actually fab..


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I don’t know how to live without my sewing machines.


Oh how I wish I could say the same. if you can sew you're a rich person all your life..


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> yep they are high waist they're actually fab..


And then...go ahead and buy those long tops that come down to your knees, add a belt, and you've got a new dress


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> And then...go ahead and buy those long tops that come down to your knees, add a belt, and you've got a new dress


errrmmm no... they're not t-shirts, they're obviously blouses and  tops.. and they don't actually come to my knees, more to my mid thigh but still way too long....I can afford to have them tailored, that's not a problem...


----------



## MickaC

Kaila said:


> Sounds great to me!
> Plus, whoppee, you bought something you will enjoy!


I like buying round up…..kills weeds and grass in unwanted places.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Apropos sewing machines: thanks for the reminder. I need to get mine out and do a nip and tuck on the top of my work apron. They provide a "one size fits all" apron, but unfortunately I happen to be somewhat...um...narrower than most?...at the top of the bib so there's a whopper of a gap without a tuck on each side. I'd made the tucks with a needle and thread, but the thread wears out. My trusty machine needs to work its magic.


----------



## Pinky

Everything looks like a tunic on me


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Everything looks like a tunic on me


same... that's why  I have to have it shortened...


----------



## Pepper

Kaila said:


> Could I play with those toy trucks and buses, @Pepper  ?
> 
> I would take turns with you!


The toys are for my 4 year old grandson, and he ain't big on sharing yet!  Sorry, only grandma!


----------



## MickaC

This is not a recent purchase……got this about 4 years ago…..but it’s one of my best purchases.
Have you ever seen a vertical waffle maker…..never have over flow…..fill up to the line…..perfect waffle.


----------



## Kika

I decided to treat myself today and bought an Apple watch 7 series. 
It should arrive on Saturday.  I can't wait.


----------



## MickaC

I’m totally disappointed…..
Was looking forward to filling up with gas @ $8.36 gal.
I see it’s down to $7.68 gal.
Maybe I’ll wait till it goes up again. ‍


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> I never buy anything on Amazon prime day, because many times I've seen prices inflated and then reduced to what it was originally in pretence of a bargain...


I usually stay with stores I like and feel satisfied with purchases.  Sometimes, re clothing, I can tell when they change shoppers, as a result of doing business with them for a long time. When an item I love suddenly vanishes from a store, that's when I turn to Amazon. Also, I try to help keep the MOM AND POP businesses going as much as possible.


----------



## Patricia

MickaC said:


> I’m totally disappointed…..
> Was looking forward to filling up with gas @ $8.36 gal.
> I see it’s down to $7.68 gal.
> Maybe I’ll wait till it goes up again. ‍


Last night, gas for $3.90.


----------



## Jules

@MickaC   I’ve used a vertical waffle maker in hotels with a continental breakfast.  The waffle is perfect.  Problem is they don’t supply real maple syrup.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> today I bought a brown knee length cardigan, in readiness for winter when the prices will be hiked... and a baby blue sleeveless blouse....and  had my nails done at the salon ... and also a few groceries..mainly drinks...


Out of season buying can be a good idea. Most of my coats I like a lot were bought after season at a great price.


----------



## Patricia

win231 said:


> A Shark Wand Vac.
> Not bad for a cordless portable vacuum.  I got it mainly for the car.  12 minutes run time on full power - better than most cordless vacs:
> 
> 
> 
> Shark WANDVAC Power Pet Cordless Handheld​


So glad you shared. Portable car vacs have always seemed a little weak. Having one that works would be very helpful.


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> it's cider..


Oh


----------



## win231

Patricia said:


> So glad you shared. Portable car vacs have always seemed a little weak. Having one that works would be very helpful.


After reading the manual, I saw that it also has a "Turbo Boost" which really increases the suction.  There is another model that also includes a motorized brush roll.  I'm going to contact Shark to see if it's available separately.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> @MickaC   I’ve used a vertical waffle maker in hotels with a continental breakfast.  The waffle is perfect.  Problem is they don’t supply real maple syrup.


Real maple syrup…..that would be heaven. .


----------



## StarSong

Here's what I _DIDN'T_ buy this week: An Instant Pot.
I'd fully intended to purchase one after giving my daughter's IP a trial run for a week.

Mentioned to my DDIL that I was going to order one during Prime Days. She asked that I please not buy one because she received one for a gift and never uses it. It's the complete setup including all the air fryer accessories (which I wasn't necessarily in the market for, but what the heck...). She and DS said they used it twice and found it didn't suit their style of cooking/eating.  She mostly cooks with a wok.

When she came over to pick up the baby yesterday, she brought the IP and all the accessories. 

I hated to take it from her so we made the agreement that if she ever wants to use it she can have it back at any time.  I've done this with my daughter with loaf pans, muffin tins and some other baking supplies. I gave them to her when her kids were very little rather than have her spend money on them, and she shares them back with me on the rare occasion when I have a need.       

DH and our sons have a similar arrangement with seldom used tools and equipment.  For instance, one power washer in the family is sufficient.   
For the past few weeks my purchases have been limited to food and household supplies.


----------



## Happy Heart

We are playing around with the solar powered generator we just bought online.  For instant gratification, I like brick and mortar stores so I don't have to wait, patients is not my strong point.


----------



## StarSong

Happy Heart said:


> We are playing around with the solar powered generator we just bought online.  For instant gratification, I like brick and mortar stores so I don't have to wait, patients is not my strong point.


How much power does it generate?


----------



## Bella

My Rx eye drops. They went up $65.00 since I last bought them in April. They've gone up in price every time I've bought them in the last year.


----------



## Happy Heart

StarSong said:


> How much power does it generate?


We don't know anything about generators but I don't want gas near my house so this came recommended by a neighbor:
https://products.4patriots.com/powe...B2sDgrGEAEYASAAEgI9E_D_BwE&utm_id=17449372026


----------



## MickaC

Can someone post a pic of a Instant Pot.
I’m having trouble understanding what it is.
Thanks.


----------



## WheatenLover

MickaC said:


> Can someone post a pic of a Instant Pot.
> I’m having trouble understanding what it is.
> Thanks.


If you click on the photo you can see what it can cook. Mine replaced my rice cooker, slow cooker, and pressure cooker. It cleans up quickly with no problems. There are tons of cookbooks out with recipes for it. I don't use recipes - just cook pot roast, beef stew, various soups, etc. You can cook cake in it, too. I have to read the directions all over again each time I use it, which is why I don't use it much. Kind of of a vicious circle for someone who doesn't like reading directions.


----------



## WheatenLover

MickaC said:


> You have a problem …….……I’m 5 ft….oh, wait…..I sew, make my own to fit.


When my old sewing machine broke when my daughter was 3 (23 years ago), I bought a new one but never had time to use it. It moves with me wherever I go, and I plan to make some of my clothes with it, probably this winter (too cold to go outside). Also, my dog needs a fall jacket, and my cousin's dogs probably winter, fall, or rain coats.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> see even this I would love to be able to do... take up hems, make curtains.. I'm just not made for it...


I like to copy clothes with patterns I make. I've made enough curtains and taken up enough hems to last a lifetime - not my favorite things to do. The problem is nothing store-bought satisfies me, so I look at fabrics until I find ones that "speak" to me. They say, "I am yours and would look great in X room!" And then I'm stuck with making curtains again.


----------



## Happy Heart

WheatenLover said:


> If you click on the photo you can see what it can cook. Mine replaced my rice cooker, slow cooker, and pressure cooker. It cleans up quickly with no problems. There are tons of cookbooks out with recipes for it. I don't use recipes - just cook pot roast, beef stew, various soups, etc. You can cook cake in it, too. I have to read the directions all over again each time I use it, which is why I don't use it much. Kind of of a vicious circle for someone who doesn't like reading directions.


I have a Kuhn Rikon pressure cooker since i don't want anything with too many parts that need to be replaced.  I think the Instapot has too many electrical components for me handle so I just pop the pressure cooker on the stove and set the timer.


----------



## dseag2

Porcelain veneers for my lower teeth and refinishing for a wheel that I stupidly curbed on my car.  I figure my smile and my car have to last me until I leave this earth.  

I rarely buy anything other than food, but when I do I go big!


----------



## Geezer Garage

5C collet blocks, and closer for my milling machine.

https://cdn11.bigcommerce.com/s-4s9...5-23_at_12.37.12_PM__44115.1558629828.png?c=2


----------



## Packerjohn

Nothing!  Just gasoline and hotels/motels for travel.


----------



## Jules

When I returned the blouse I bought the other day, I ended up spending about 7x that refund.  Too much time to browse and try on dozens of things; there was a sale.  Two white blouses, pants and a housecoat.


----------



## katlupe

I bought two 12 volt batteries for my mobility chair today. Really need to replace the ones I have. On Amazon, of course.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> When I returned the blouse I bought the other day, I ended up spending about 7x that refund.  Too much time to browse and try on dozens of things; there was a sale.  Two white blouses, pants and a housecoat.


I did similar today. I returned a blouse.. cost under £20.. then drove to the mall, and spent over £50... on shoes.. and fancy soaps


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I bought a Samsung 1 TB SSD hard drive at the urging of my son. He says they're less likely to go bad. He also wanted new headphone cushions so I got those for him as one of his birthday presents.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I bought three big sacks of garden soil, some Bermuda grass seed and nine more bedding plants, The grass seed is for reseeding the places where the fungus refuses to die and stay dead. The whole lawn isn't going to be planted in Bermuda...it spreads and will eventually cover the fescue that's there now. I'm just plain fed up with fungus and am planting Bermuda even though I don't much like it. Fescue, when it doesn't get fungus, stays green all year. Bermuda turns brown in winter. However...the struggle with fescue takes too much time and money, both of which can be better spent on the flower garden.


----------



## Ruthanne

More doggie treats on Prime Day.


----------



## hollydolly

A new Iphone case.. !

For years now I've had the expensive but very boring and sensible iphone case that my husband chose.. always wanted something prettier and yes a bit more frivolous so today this arrived.. cheap and cheerful, and it makes me smile..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> A new Iphone case.. !
> 
> For years now I've had the expensive but very boring and sensible iphone case that my husband chose.. always wanted something prettier and yes a bit more frivolous so today this arrived.. cheap and cheerful, and it makes me smile..


Life is all about the smiles, Hols.  Glad you found something that will bring a bit of joy when you look at it.


----------



## HoneyNut

I bought a small Brita water filter pitcher, now learning to drink filtered tap water after over a decade of bottled water.


----------



## StarSong

HoneyNut said:


> I bought a small Brita water filter pitcher, now learning to drink filtered tap water after over a decade of bottled water.


I've been using one of those for nearly a decade.  Don't forget to change the filter - I do so on the first of every month.


----------



## Georgiagranny

A room air conditioner for DGD's room because DD's budget is a little lean right now. There's an a/c vent in there, but it's actually the bonus room and doesn't cool as well as the rest of the house. The window unit that's been there for the last 19 years finally gave up the ghost

Got it from Lowe's, and while we were there anyway and they have a garden department, it only made sense to browse the flowers, right? Two gomphrena followed us home


----------



## hollydolly

2 boxes of 100 non latex vinyl gloves 

New headphones after my green non brand name have given me good service for a few years but now loses connection if I move more than a few feet from my computer


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  I thought of you when getting the a/c for DGD. I'd have bought one for you, too, but there's that AC/DC thing and then by the time it was shipped and received by you, the heat wave would be over. Hope you're coping anyway.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly  I thought of you when getting the a/c for DGD. I'd have bought one for you, too, but there's that AC/DC thing and then by the time it was shipped and received by you, the heat wave would be over. Hope you're coping anyway.


bless you..   ...it's very warm here at just approaching midnight.. by morning it will be over 100 deg.. and the next day the same or worse.. I've just had a cold shower, and now I'm sitting at my desk with the stand alone oscillating fan blasting on me... thanks for thinking of me..


----------



## Jules

Headed out in the car for a load of groceries.   Needed to be able to get home before the frozen things melted.  The other day I spent $50 at the Farmers’ Market.  That doesn’t buy much but I don’t begrudge a cent.  Good food and all the farmer’s have lots of expenses.  One of my favourite vendors isn’t there this year.  He did it as a hobby and considering he’s the same age as me may have just decided to retire.


----------



## MickaC

Might have to break down and buy gas…..has gone down, again…..from $7.68 gal to $7.24.


----------



## Patricia

Jules said:


> Headed out in the car for a load of groceries.   Needed to be able to get home before the frozen things melted.  The other day I spent $50 at the Farmers’ Market.  That doesn’t buy much but I don’t begrudge a cent.  Good food and all the farmer’s have lots of expenses.  One of my favourite vendors isn’t there this year.  He did it as a hobby and considering he’s the same age as me may have just decided to retire.


So good that you support the farmers.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Air hose for the shop..


----------



## Colleen

New stainless steel cookware. I've needed a new set of cookware for quite some time but I'm a cheapskate and hated to spend the money..haha. Well, nothing is getting any cheaper these days, so I broke down and a set (made in USA) is coming tomorrow. I can finally throw away the old teflon coated crap


----------



## Georgiagranny

Colleen said:


> New stainless steel cookware. I've needed a new set of cookware for quite some time but I'm a cheapskate and hated to spend the money..haha. Well, nothing is getting any cheaper these days, so I broke down and a set (made in USA) is coming tomorrow. I can finally throw away the old teflon coated crap


You, too? I thought I was the only person on earth who doesn't like teflon or whatever other kind of non-stick coating. About 30 years ago I bought a set of Revere Ware and never looked back. It's still going strong. Mine is the kind without the copper bottoms (a nuisance to clean).

May you and your new cookware live happily ever after!


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> You, too? I thought I was the only person on earth who doesn't like teflon or whatever other kind of non-stick coating. About 30 years ago I bought a set of Revere Ware and never looked back. It's still going strong. Mine is the kind without the copper bottoms (a nuisance to clean).
> 
> May you and your new cookware live happily ever after!


I have some non-stick (T-Fal hard anodized) frying pans, but my pots are all stainless steel.  Bought my set about 25 years ago and it's still like new.  I've had the frying pans for several years... they're so much better than Teflon.


----------



## Don M.

Last night, I noticed the dusk to dawn light on the side of my workshop quit working.  I replaced the bulb this morning, and it seems to work now.  I always keep a spare on hand, so I checked the store prices....$13 to $17 for one of these compact florescent bulbs.  I checked EBAY and found the same thing for $4.90....I ordered 2....nuts, to these stores and their huge markups.


----------



## horseless carriage

My alarm clock gave up the ghost, my other half treated me to a new one.
Talk about loud, it sounds more like a fire alarm.


----------



## Furryanimal

The last thing....breakfast this morning at Boswell's.
I sat outside.


----------



## hollydolly

On the way home from the park, I pulled into the retail park.. and bought a summer dress.. ( I wonder how many of them they sold today)... and in the next store a new tea Kettle...


----------



## SeniorBen

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 229975
> My alarm clock gave up the ghost, my other half treated me to a new one.
> Talk about loud, it sounds more like a fire alarm.


That's something I hope to never have to buy again. I like being able to sleep in.


----------



## SeniorBen

I bought two new pairs of shorts from Amazon.


----------



## horseless carriage

SeniorBen said:


> That's something I hope to never have to buy again. I like being able to sleep in.


You sleep in my friend, enjoy, you've earned it. For some of us work is a drug-like stimulus, it fills my day like no other.


----------



## Jules

Stopped at the mall and decided to walk over to a dollar store for one little item I had on my list.  Thought of a couple more things I could use from there.  No luck finding those 2 and left without looking for the sponge.  

Did end up buying cotton makeup removers at another store.  Couldn’t decide which type so bought both since they were nearly sold out of them.  My idea of a big spend because I also bought some Vitamin D gel caps.


----------



## DebraMae

A cover for my riding lawn mower.


----------



## Just Jeff

Ruthanne said:


> Because of car troubles I shop more and more online.  The last thing I bought at a regular store was groceries, not going to list every one of them, too tired right now.  The last thing I bought online was Sage shampoo on Amazon.  It's very good for an itchy scalp.


Bought several online shower filters over the last twenty years or so.  
It helps reduce itchy scalp and itchy skin because it takes out most of the chemicals in the tap/shower water that cause problems.
Last I checked,  a five or eight stage filter, including vit c stage,  was only about twenty green pieces of paper.  :


----------



## Just Jeff

A few times this year bought online and in the brick store 
oil of oregano/ various brands ,  liquid and capsules.
Found out it has been used for centuries to eliminate gum /teeth/ problems and 
more particularly to avoid ever needing or getting a rude canal.   
At first,  I only took a few a week, and that helped a little.

Then started taking it more daily,   and it totally eliminated the problem.  
And I verified by going to a real-to-life d e n t i s t who was not aware of how to solve problems without official dental procedures.


----------



## Patricia

Just Jeff said:


> A few times this year bought online and in the brick store
> oil of oregano/ various brands ,  liquid and capsules.
> Found out it has been used for centuries to eliminate gum /teeth/ problems and
> more particularly to avoid ever needing or getting a rude canal.
> At first,  I only took a few a week, and that helped a little.
> 
> Then started taking it more daily,   and it totally eliminated the problem.
> And I verified by going to a real-to-life d e n t i s t who was not aware of how to solve problems without official dental procedures.


Good to know. I've never had a root canal.


----------



## Just Jeff

Patricia said:


> Good to know. I've never had a root canal.


Me either,  and I'll never get one.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Got socks. Got skinny jeans. Holy buckets! Anybody checked the price of Levi's lately? If I'd had to pay the price on the ticket, they'd still be in the store. With my discount and $30 whatever cash, they were $36 and change. Regular price? $70! For a pair of jeans. I liked it better in the 50s when Wranglers were $1.98, and if you wanted to go erste Klasse for Levi's, those cost a whopping $2.98. Oy.

They had high-waist Capris that I'd have liked to get, too, but they weren't skinny and anyway, I couldn't make myself spend more money. 

Why skinny, you ask? Because I'm soooo bony that regular jeans are baggy and make me look like I'm trying to disguise my boniness. Used to be that I was so...um...fluffy that I'd wear clothes that were too big. I had the idea that I was disguising my fluffiness. Nope. They made me look fluffier. Fluffy.


----------



## Blessed

Never say never. I never thought I would but I have.  Even then it is not a failsafe to loosing a tooth.  I have always practiced good dental care.  It was one of my mother's big things.  Most ladies have a makeup bag in their purse, my mom had a bag with toothpaste, brush and floss.  LOL


----------



## Just Jeff

Never is sometimes accurate and correct.


----------



## Tish

I bought this really pretty dress, total bargain at $53


----------



## Lee

I just got back from buying 4 lbs of butter with a raincheck. Feels like I hit the goldmine getting it a $3.98 each instead of 7 bucks each.


----------



## Tish

Wow, that is a bargain.


----------



## Blessed

Tish said:


> I bought this really pretty dress, total bargain at $53
> 
> View attachment 230002


That is stunning, I am not a big shopper anymore but I would grab that one. Shoot, I might even get two, when the first one wears out I would have a second!!


----------



## Marie5656

*Guess a purchase..just got bill from my month in rehab.  $4700.   WOW.  Glad I got financial aid from hospital.  But that would have been the cheaper bill.  
But They are offering me a payment plan*


----------



## bowmore

Just got a switch and switch plate to add  a light in my closet. Never understood why one wasn't put in when they built the place, because the
other closet has a light.


----------



## Blessed

Get a copy of an itemized bill.  Go over it with a fine comb tooth and compare it to what insurance has paid.  I had to do that for five years when my husband was going thru cancer care.  Sometimes they had been paid by insurance and sometimes they just had not been paid by insurance yet,  They don't care they just send the bill.  Don't pay them until you are sure that you without any doubt know you owe it.  I went thru the same thing when I had my hip replacement.  I know it is hard to do while you are still recovering.  I just called and told them I was not going to pay it until I had the time to reconcile the charges. Their always quick to want your money but very slow to return it.


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> I bought this really pretty dress, total bargain at $53
> 
> View attachment 230002


that's beautiful... I really love that..


----------



## hollydolly

arrived today.. I've just learned via dd how to pai up the bluetooth from the headphones to the Iphone.. never had to do it with my current ones, because estranged O/H did all the techy stuff


----------



## fatboy

fluorescent light bulb for kitchen and cat treats . Wal- Mart delivery


----------



## Jules

Marie5656 said:


> *Guess a purchase..just got bill from my month in rehab.  $4700.   WOW.  Glad I got financial aid from hospital.  But that would have been the cheaper bill.
> But They are offering me a payment plan*


So maybe this is why they had you stay longer than you were expecting since you’d recovered from the Covid.


----------



## Ruthanne

Food from Aldi.  Dog treats.


----------



## katlupe

Chew sticks and oat hay for Rabbit.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

HoneyNut said:


> I bought a small Brita water filter pitcher, now learning to drink filtered tap water after over a decade of bottled water.


I didn't like tap water and wouldn't drink it (except for Hackensack, N.J. tap water which is really good), but the Brita system changed that. I've been using the Brita pitcher system for well over a decade. I usually use water enhancers rather than plain water unless I'm extremely thirsty, then nothing takes the place of water and Brita water tastes fine.

At some point I found out that some of the bottled waters are nothing but processed tap water which is why companies had to stop using the words spring water so I relied less on bottled water.  I hope you find that you like the taste of the filtered water HoneyNut.  
https://lifehacker.com/is-bottled-water-just-tap-water-1847887241


----------



## IKE

It started fine when I left home but when I came out of the barber shop yesterday afternoon and turned the key my pickup was dead as a hammer.

A fella gave me a jump and I drove straight to Auto Zone......since the one I had in it lasted a freckle over six years I went ahead and bought another Duralast brand battery.

Between the $195.34 for a new battery and the cost of a haircut it was a pretty expensive afternoon.


----------



## StarSong

IKE said:


> It started fine when I left home but when I came out of the barber shop yesterday afternoon and turned the key my pickup was dead as a hammer.
> 
> A fella gave me a jump and I drove straight to Auto Zone......since the one I had in it lasted a freckle over six years I went ahead and bought another Duralast brand battery.
> 
> Between the $195.34 for a new battery and the cost of a haircut it was a pretty expensive afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 230206


I miss the days when it was obvious that batteries were about to die so you had a few days to replace them.  

Now they work perfectly one minute and dead as a doornail the next. No notice whatsoever. It's surprising that car manufacturers haven't come up with a dashboard monitor light that gives some warning.


----------



## hollydolly

Electric Wax Melt Burner


----------



## Pecos

Plumbing parts to fix a dripping Delta shower valve.


----------



## Leann

Cast iron tortilla press


----------



## Sassycakes

KIA Sportage CAR


----------



## HoneyNut

I bought a little mesh popup laundry basket at Walmart.  I've really missed having a laundry basket but there is no room in my car to have one, so I was thrilled to find that such a thing exists, I'll be able to fold it up and slide it under the seat in the car.


----------



## Leann

Sassycakes said:


> KIA Sportage CAR


Wow! Congratulations!!


----------



## Jules

I ordered a set of stacking (2) footstools from Amazon.  
Sent my new glasses back to have auto darkening coating put on them.  Also bought more eye drops and a moisture mask.  The clinic didn’t carry the mask previously, so I bought it while there.  Happened to see my past Amazon history so looked at the previous mask purchase.  Sure enough it was $10 less then before.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I took delivery of a new wax coat..  got it in the sale , at a vastly reduced price. Most of you may not know what that is, but here in the UK specifically in the countryside wax coats & Jackets are very popular with the upper class as well as the  country set.. ..they're very waterproof for being out in the fields etc.. and also at sea..


Also got a new silk  kimono robe...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 blue one top left...

Then in town I bought a beautiful magenta small  glass bowl... a new cushion for my office chair.. some silver ware for my dressing table.. including a small single bud vase..  a glass candle holder with a silver base, with a fancy pink church candle to put in it..   a mirrored  silver tray.. and a great big Black wall clock..







 ( stock photo )


----------



## Jules

At first I saw the kimonos and thought they were an unusual design for a wax coat.  

Love that new clock.

I just returned a housecoat/kimono that I bought a couple of weeks ago.  Will get by for another year until I find what I really want. 

Bought some lottery tickets to put in a friend’s birthday card.  I can’t think of a thing he wants.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Today I took delivery of a new wax coat..  got it in the sale , at a vastly reduced price. Most of you may not know what that is, but here in the UK specifically in the countryside wax coats & Jackets are very popular with the upper class as well as the  country set.. ..they're very waterproof for being out in the fields etc.. and also at sea..
> 
> 
> Also got a new silk  kimono robe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue one top left...
> 
> Then in town I bought a beautiful magenta small  glass bowl... a new cushion for my office chair.. some silver ware for my dressing table.. including a small single bud vase..  a glass candle holder with a silver base, with a fancy pink church candle to put in it..   a mirrored  silver tray.. and a great big Black wall clock..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( stock photo )


You really love shopping……have you ever thought of being a professional shopper……you could shop….shop…..and shop, without having to pay for anything, and customers would be happy getting their shopping done without having to shop.


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> *Also got a new silk  kimono robe...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue one top left...


@hollydolly - Very nice! I love kimonos and have several.


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> @hollydolly - Very nice! I love kimonos and have several.


I haven't had a Kimono, since my first husband brought me one back from overseas when he was in the Navy which was way back in the late 70's early 80's... ..Really since then I've only had thick bath robes.. so I thought it was about time I got myself a nice light summer one..because it's too hot to wear the velvet plush red  one I have ...


----------



## Knight

Jules said:


> I ordered a set of stacking (2) footstools from Amazon.
> Sent my new glasses back to have auto darkening coating put on them.  Also bought more eye drops and a moisture mask.  The clinic didn’t carry the mask previously, so I bought it while there.  Happened to see my past Amazon history so looked at the previous mask purchase.  Sure enough it was $10 less then before.


Do you buy your glasses thru Zinni? 
My wife just bought her new prescription sunglasses thru them. 

The sunglasses would fit the category of being bought recently.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> You really love shopping……have you ever thought of being a professional shopper……you could shop….shop…..and shop, without having to pay for anything, and customers would be happy getting their shopping done without having to shop.


have you not heard that the English are a nation of shoppers ? ...it's true.. we are.. it's our entertainment....


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> You really love shopping……have you ever thought of being a professional shopper……you could shop….shop…..and shop, without having to pay for anything, and customers would be happy getting their shopping done without having to shop.


I think everyone who can't do their own shopping in person  does their shopping online now ...


----------



## hollydolly

Forgot to mention, I got a Tax rebate today.. so that covered the price of almost everything I bought which was fantastic..


----------



## PamfromTx

@hollydolly  And here I thought that hubby's sister was a 'shopper'.  You got her beat.   You go, girl!


----------



## DebraMae

StarSong said:


> I miss the days when it was obvious that batteries were about to die so you had a few days to replace them.
> 
> Now they work perfectly one minute and dead as a doornail the next. No notice whatsoever. It's surprising that car manufacturers haven't come up with a dashboard monitor light that gives some warning.


I do too Star Song.  Living alone in the boonies I got one of those jump starter things.  It has come in handy a couple of times when I have gone out to start the car and it was dead.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> @hollydolly  And here I thought that hubby's sister was a 'shopper'.  You got her beat.   You go, girl!


lol... in the Uk it's much easier for people to shop than many places in the USA... we almost all live within short distances from the stores.. they're all on the high street ..a swell as retail parks.. .. Honestly I'm nothing compared with most women here.. I only shop every couple of weeks or so ... I know people who go every day..


----------



## hollydolly

DebraMae said:


> I do too Star Song.  Living alone in the boonies I got one of those jump starter things.  It has come in handy a couple of times when I have gone out to start the car and it was dead.


I bought one of those last year .. and can I find it now ?... NOPE!!


----------



## DebraMae

hollydolly said:


> I bought one of those last year .. and can I find it now ?... NOPE!!


Mine is too big to lose.  I think they make them more compact now.


----------



## funsearcher!

food and gasoline only


----------



## hollydolly

DebraMae said:


> Mine is too big to lose.  I think they make them more compact now.


yes mine is quite small.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> yes mine is quite small.


It should be in the car, keep it in the trunk or glove box.  That way you have it where ever you are. Thats where I keep mine.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> It should be in the car, keep it in the trunk or glove box.  That way you have it where ever you are. Thats where I keep mine.


well I felt sure I put it in the boot as soon as I got it and it's not in there, so I don't what I've done with it..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> well I felt sure I put it in the boot as soon as I got it and it's not in there, so I don't what I've done with it..


Look under the car seat, do you have a glove box or a compartment in the car for stashing maps, sunglasses and stuff?


----------



## Blessed

Blessed said:


> Look under the car seat, do you have a glove box or a compartment in the car for stashing maps, sunglasses and stuff?


Do you remember if you ever charged it up,  if not you may have stashed it somewhere in the house to do it later.


----------



## PamfromTx

As I've said before I still am scared of going to stores or we'd be up to our gills in stuff.  I enjoy buying stuff for the home.  

I went out yesterday.  First I went to the post office to mail a package.  Then I went to fill up the car with gasoline. Then went to the grocery store.

While out I stopped at Dollar Tree.  The cashier was coughing up a storm and I froze.  I could see her coughing up droplets.  I came home and washed my face and hands.  

Why do people who are sick go to work?  

She wasn't wearing a mask.  She didn't even try to cover her mouth.


----------



## Blessed

PamfromTx said:


> As I've said before I still am scared of going to stores or we'd be up to our gills in stuff.  I enjoy buying stuff for the home.
> 
> I went out yesterday.  First I went to the post office to mail a package.  Then I went to fill up the car with gasoline. Then went to the grocery store.
> 
> While out I stopped at Dollar Tree.  The cashier was coughing up a storm and I froze.  I could see her coughing up droplets.  I came home and washed my face and hands.
> 
> Why do people who are sick go to work?
> 
> She wasn't wearing a mask.  She didn't even try to cover her mouth.


I still wear a mask and wash when I get home just to be safe.  Still have not caught it but when I do hope it will be mild.  I am vaccinated up!


----------



## Bella

PamfromTx said:


> *As I've said before I still am scared of going to stores *or we'd be up to our gills in stuff.  I enjoy buying stuff for the home.
> 
> I went out yesterday.  First I went to the post office to mail a package.  Then I went to fill up the car with gasoline. Then went to the grocery store.
> 
> *While out I stopped at Dollar Tree.  The cashier was coughing up a storm and I froze.  I could see her coughing up droplets.  I came home and washed my face and hands.
> 
> Why do people who are sick go to work?
> 
> She wasn't wearing a mask.  She didn't even try to cover her mouth.*


@PamfromTx - I'm still cautious when venturing out anywhere. I'm in and out as quickly as possible and keep my distance from people when I can. From what I've seen, it's business as usual for most people. They're not wearing masks and are crowded together. Where you used to get strange looks when not wearing a mask, now you get the same looks if you're wearing one.

As far as the cashier coughing up a storm ... some people go to work when they're sick. They don't get paid if they take a sick day and they need the money, or management gives them a hard time about calling out sick because they're short handed. I don't know. I think if you have a sick employee, you'd want them to stay home so they don't infect the rest of the staff and the customers. You'd think that she'd at least cover her mouth when coughing. It's only polite to do so. Some people are oblivious, or thoughtless, or just don't care. If they're sick, you might as well be sick, too. 

Bella


----------



## hollydolly

I'm vaccinated fully as well.. but I don't wear a mask when I'm out at the shops.. I just keep my distance from people. If I knew there was going to a heavy crowd anywhere I'd wear my mask then.. but otherwise I don't...


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> As I've said before I still am scared of going to stores or we'd be up to our gills in stuff.  I enjoy buying stuff for the home.
> 
> I went out yesterday.  First I went to the post office to mail a package.  Then I went to fill up the car with gasoline. Then went to the grocery store.
> 
> While out I stopped at Dollar Tree.  The cashier was coughing up a storm and I froze.  I could see her coughing up droplets.  I came home and washed my face and hands.
> 
> Why do people who are sick go to work?
> 
> She wasn't wearing a mask.  She didn't even try to cover her mouth.


.. that's appalling, she should have been wearing a  Mask...


----------



## Bella

You're up so late, Hols. Too hot to sleep?


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> You're up so late, Hols. Too hot to sleep?


yes it is a little bit hot, I've got the Fan on full blast... but for some reason, I'm just not tired.. This happens to me sometimes when I've had a full day.. my body reacts the opposite of how it should. Instead of being tired earlier in the evening, my body acts like I've eaten a big bag of Blue smarties....

I've just been sitting here updating  to Mac Monterey 12.5...


----------



## Bella

Ah. Well if you can't sleep, you can't sleep. Fretting about it won't help so you might as well do something. You'll get sleepy sooner or later, hopefully sooner.


----------



## Jules

Knight said:


> Do you buy your glasses thru Zinni?
> My wife just bought her new prescription sunglasses thru them.


I have to buy directly through my optometrist.  I have very limited vision.  These are my regular prescription glasses that I could have ordered with the auto darkening feature. Because I got them directly through their office, they just sent them away and replaced them for normal cost for of this feature.  Many years ago I had this feature and hated them.  Every time I had walked in a building they stayed dark for a minute or more.  The new ones change very quickly.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Look under the car seat, do you have a glove box or a compartment in the car for stashing maps, sunglasses and stuff?


No it wouldn't have fit in the glovebox, I've probably put it in the shed somewhere


----------



## MickaC

I BOUGHT CHOCOLATE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lindt Lindor……70% Cocoa……Truffles…….got 4 pouches……on sale for $6.99, regular is $11.99.
HAPPY HAPPY.


----------



## MickaC

Haven’t filled up for a while……gas is down to $6.84 gallon……might have to fill up before the price goes down again. .


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Haven’t filled up for a while……gas is down to $6.84 gallon……might have to fill up before the price goes down again. .


ours is still at around £9 per gallon....


----------



## Murrmurr

I ordered a t-shirt with that galaxies picture from the James Webb telescope on it, and in the foreground is the same foreground as van Gogh's Starry Night painting.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> ours is still at around £9 per gallon....


That’s French to me…..what is that a gallon?


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> That’s French to me…..what is that a gallon?


errrm... what part of gallon can't you read... ?


----------



## CindyLouWho

Bought a pinky-peach shag area rug for underneath my leather couch and ottoman/ coffee table...just beautiful, happy I found it.

Bought a glass top curved desk and my pub table a few weeks ago.

Doing a boho, eclectic, tropical kind of vibe in my new place, almost done furnishing it from scratch.

Been driving to different towns to get to know the area since moving and living in a new state. Lonely, but pushing back on those feelings.....real hard. My last rodeo, so....do or die.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> errrm... what part of gallon can't you read... ?


She means what is it in US dollars I think.  My answer is a reason to stay home..


----------



## MickaC

Bella said:


> @PamfromTx - I'm still cautious when venturing out anywhere. I'm in and out as quickly as possible and keep my distance from people when I can. From what I've seen, it's business as usual for most people. They're not wearing masks and are crowded together. Where you used to get strange looks when not wearing a mask, now you get the same looks if you're wearing one.
> 
> As far as the cashier coughing up a storm ... some people go to work when they're sick. They don't get paid if they take a sick day and they need the money, or management gives them a hard time about calling out sick because they're short handed. I don't know. I think if you have a sick employee, you'd want them to stay home so they don't infect the rest of the staff and the customers. You'd think that she'd at least cover her mouth when coughing. It's only polite to do so. Some people are oblivious, or thoughtless, or just don't care. If they're sick, you might as well be sick, too.
> 
> Bella


As far as safety goes……I still wear a mask, still social distance…..so many now have thrown all the safety away…..good for them, not me yet. Have had 2 vaccinations, 2 boosters.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> errrm... what part of gallon can't you read... ?


What is it a gallon converted to Canadian dollars.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> She means what is it in US dollars I think.  My answer is a reason to stay home..


she's in Canada.. but it's approximately $14 CD per gallon


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> she's in Canada.. but it's approximately £14 CD per gallon


Again, a reason to stay home. LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Again, a reason to stay home. LOL


it gets verrrry lonely, and boring at home alone...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> it gets verrrry lonely, and boring at home alone...


I don't have the beautiful areas to visit like you.  If I did I would be out there everyday!!


----------



## Pinky

Canadian gas is sold by the Liter .. U.S. is gallons.


----------



## Knight

PamfromTx said:


> As I've said before I still am scared of going to stores or we'd be up to our gills in stuff.  I enjoy buying stuff for the home.
> 
> I went out yesterday.  First I went to the post office to mail a package.  Then I went to fill up the car with gasoline. Then went to the grocery store.
> 
> While out I stopped at Dollar Tree.  The cashier was coughing up a storm and I froze.  I could see her coughing up droplets.  I came home and washed my face and hands.
> 
> Why do people who are sick go to work?
> 
> She wasn't wearing a mask.  She didn't even try to cover her mouth.


 some people just don't get it that health once compromised isn't easy to undo. Then they don't care about others.


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> Canadian gas is sold by the Liter .. U.S. is gallons.


Right Pinky…..l calculated price per gallon, as so to less confusing……for me. .


----------



## PamfromTx

They are opening another store that is closer to us.  

Went out to get sister Lucy birthday gifts.  I'll find her other gifts in Amazon.  I can't find anything I think she will like.  Went to Marshall's and walked around in circles.


----------



## Blessed

PamfromTx said:


> They are opening another store that is closer to us.
> 
> Went out to get sister Lucy birthday gifts.  I'll find her other gifts in Amazon.  I can't find anything I think she will like.  Went to Marshall's and walked around in circles.
> View attachment 232056


You will like it!


----------



## PamfromTx

Blessed said:


> You will like it!


I've been there many times.  I'd treat myself after each weekly radiation treatment.  And I got tired of driving the 25 miles to that neighboring city.  We have many stores here in Edinburg.


----------



## Ruthanne

Just Jeff said:


> Bought several online shower filters over the last twenty years or so.
> It helps reduce itchy scalp and itchy skin because it takes out most of the chemicals in the tap/shower water that cause problems.
> Last I checked,  a five or eight stage filter, including vit c stage,  was only about twenty green pieces of paper.  :


I had no idea that the water  can cause the scalp to itch!  My skin itches, too, and sometimes right after a shower.  That makes sense.


----------



## MarciKS

i bought video games


----------



## Jules

Ice cream and cones.  Coconut caramel, espresso swirl, and something else with peanuts and chocolate in it.  They were out of maple walnut.  I also forgot to pick up some more French Vanilla to accompany the pies.  Don’t worry, I’m not a total glutton; we’re having company.


----------



## StarSong

I ordered a clear round pvc table pad for my bistro table and a red-and-white checkered table cloth to go over it.


----------



## Patricia

I can't think of anything I've bought since my last post that's worth mentioning.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a Sonic scrubber set.. well I bought it a few days ago.. but it;s due to arrive today...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I've been doing quite a bit of online shopping in the last couple of weeks. From Amazon I bought a Samsung 1 TB SSD hard drive at my son's recommendation. They are supposed to be less likely to go bad. I can't believe how tiny it is compared to my other hard drives...about the size of a credit card, just thicker. I bought him replacement ear pads for his headphones as part of his birthday present. I also bought a box of Taylor's green tea with jasmine and got a good deal on Lutein supplements from Lucky Vitamin.  I got three bottles. They were $2.60 cheaper per bottle than what I paid last time from Amazon.

 

I ordered my sweets for the next few months from Walmart and my son picked them up. I got Voortman's sugar free cookies and Russell Stover sugar free candies. I didn't get the assortment shown here but bought separate bags of the mint patties, coconut and Pecan Delights which are similar to "turtles" (all pictured).


----------



## hollydolly

I have a similar External HD.. Diva.. only mine is Seagate One touch.. and it's 2 TB... and as you say  very small, altho' mine is about the size of 2 credit cards, but very slim... . have had that on my Mac for about 7 months  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've also got  an older LaCie  External HD again 2 TB...  had that since 2017..this one


----------



## HoneyNut

I bought two t-shirts this weekend.  I do not need any t-shirts, there is no room in my suitcase either.  They were 'impulse buys'.  One a Niagara Falls t-shirt and one a Buffalo GardenWalk t-shirt.   Then today the thread about water made me wonder how much water is used to make a t-shirt and I googled it and it is 400 gallons per t-shirt.  So now I feel bad about the 800 gallons of water.  I will have to wear these new t-shirts until they are nothing but threads left.


----------



## katlupe

Curel body wash and skin lotion, compressed hay cubes, orchard grass hay, 20 lb. Timothy hay and 2 collagen peptides powder. From Amazon. And from my herbal store I ordered a variety of herbs that I use.


----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> Curel body wash and skin lotion, compressed hay cubes, orchard grass hay, 20 lb. Timothy hay and 2 collagen peptides powder. From Amazon. And from my herbal store I ordered a variety of herbs that I use.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> I have a similar External HD.. Diva.. only mine is Seagate One touch.. and it's 2 TB... and as you say  very small, altho' mine is about the size of 2 credit cards, but very slim... . had that on my Mac for about 7 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also got  an older LaCie  External HD again 2 TB...  had that since 2017..this one


HD..I also have the LaCie hard drive. I think mine is only 500 TB though. It's orange just like yours and is called the Rugged. I used to use it soley for storing my music. After having a flash drive fail on me when I went for my Apple Logic (digital music program) lesson, I got the Rugged. Now I use it as an extra, extra storage device. Never had any problems with it. My first external hard drives were LaCie too. They are bigger than the Rugged and stand upright. When I got my new Mac in 2017, which was actually manufactured in 2015, it didn't have ports to support the connectors for the first two LaCie's I'd gotten. We did a daisy chain with the Rugged and got the information off those. I also have a Western Digital hard drive which is about half the size of the Rugged. It's amazing how much smaller devices have gotten even though they have larger storage capacity.


----------



## Remy

Why I like thrift stores $17.49 at Goodwill. I bought it a few weeks back. Had it quarantined in on the patio. Link is to a cabinet for sale on Amazon. Same size, I measured. The one I got is made in Tiawan and the Amazon one is made in China so mine's probably a little vintage.
Amazon.com: Touch of Class Aubrie Wooden Wall Curio Cabinet - Classic Cherry - Made of Wood - Traditional Style Decor - Glass Doors - Display - Elegant Mounted Cabinets for Room : Home & Kitchen


----------



## moviequeen1

my new  2 slice stainless steel toaster{Hamilton Beach} which I bought 2 weeks ago at Target. Its a vast improvement over my old one which I bought in 2017


----------



## oldman

Most recently, I had to replace the heat pump on our home in Florida about two weeks ago. I bought a 51/2 ton Trane A/C with a 15 SEER rating. The technician also installed some gadget to prevent mold buildup.


----------



## RadishRose

Multi-vitamins and Vitamin D.


----------



## Remy

hollydolly said:


> I bought a Sonic scrubber set.. well I bought it a few days ago.. but it;s due to arrive today...


Is this for cleaning? I could use some cleaning help.


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> Is this for cleaning? I could use some cleaning help.


LOL...yes it's for cleaning.. ... ..yes several different size heads.. excellent for the grouting with the bigger head..floors and walls.. and anything else.... and the smaller ones can get into crevices like behind taps, or stove crevices, or any awkward corners..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> LOL...yes it's for cleaning.. ... ..yes several different size heads.. excellent for the grouting with the bigger head..floors and walls.. and anything else.... and the smaller ones can get into crevices like behind taps, or stove crevices, or any awkward corners..


Either that or you got some mighty big teeth!


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Either that or you got some mighty big teeth!


I nearly said that...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> I nearly said that...


Great minds think alike HD.


----------



## hollydolly

A  tower surge protected gang socket  extension lead .. 







... it's only 6 inches tall..not huge like this pic suggests..


----------



## Been There

A new TV and a new pair of shoes. I was going to wait on buying the TV until after I move, but I still haven't decided where to move to, but Tennessee is high on my list followed by Alabama and a distant third is Florida. I really liked Pensacola although I think it is overcrowded or at least it seems to be. Pensacola has a huge Navy presence, including a Naval Air Station.


----------



## Remy

hollydolly said:


> LOL...yes it's for cleaning.. ... ..yes several different size heads.. excellent for the grouting with the bigger head..floors and walls.. and anything else.... and the smaller ones can get into crevices like behind taps, or stove crevices, or any awkward corners..


 I thought this could be some facial thingy. But seriously, I'm going to look into one.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Picked this up ultrasonic cleaner for cleaning carburetors, filters, and such.




https://www.amazon.com/CO-Z-Profess...litre+sonic+cleaner+,instant-video,285&sr=1-1


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


>


Those are pretty cool shoe storage gadgets.  How do you like them, Holly?


----------



## Knight

My PC is failing so I get the hand me down of my wifes 1 yr. old I buy Power PC. I guess it's time because this old PC  was built it in 2015 by my son. 

OptiPlex 7000 Small Form Factor
 4.5 
Windows 10 Pro (Windows 11 Pro license included), English, French, Spanish
videocard
Intel® Integrated Graphics
memory
16 GB, 2 x 8 GB, DDR4
harddrive
512 GB, M.2 2230, PCIe NVMe, SSD, Class 35
fallbackcolor
260 W internal power supply unit (PSU), 85% Efficient, 80 Plus Bronze


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Those are pretty cool shoe storage gadgets.  How do you like them, Holly?


they're really excellent.. they do free up quite a bit of space..... only thing is ..at least the ones I have wouldn't be of any use to people who have a bigger shoes size than me... which is a UK 5....and a US size 7... 

I didn't get the black ones.. I got the white, 12 pairs for just £15 from AZ.., but there's sellers out there selling them for as much as £50 for the same thing....and I've just odered another 10 pairs of Pink.. from Ebay.. for less than £10, and no delivery charge


----------



## Remy

I'm going to budget, budget, budget. Try not to buy much new. I even went to the local yarn shop yesterday but didn't buy anything. I'll look for yarn at the thrift store and I certainly have a stash.

But I feed my two, plus 3 ferals at my work place and another one that showed up.

I an considering one of those cleaning wands though. I could really use that.


----------



## Patricia

Mostly necessities. Much higher prices.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Well. DD wanted to go to Kohl's on Sunday because she had a store credit and Kohl's cash and wanted to get some new towels. She didn't find the towels she wanted but got a bunch of other stuff...and more Kohl's cash!

I found a top that I really liked with horizontal stripes, something I couldn't wear for years because of my, um, girth. Now that I'm girth-less, I can wear horizontal stripes. That shirt was so nice, probably sounds like weird colors but they were green, orange and yellow on a white background.

Got home, went to the closet to get a hanger, saw a stretch at least four feet long of tops hanging there, some worn only once. So. I put the top back in the sack and returned it. Geez...I'm ever gonna wear the stuff I've already got? I won't be tempted again. However, I _do_ have a weakness for pajamas. There are seven days (or nights!) in a week and only have six pair of jammies.

On Sunday DD got more Kohl's cash and was going to look again for the towels she wants. When we went to return my top, she remembered that she left the Kohl's cash at home. LOL


----------



## PamfromTx

Yesterday, I bought two gifts for my sister.  A beautiful leather handbag and an even more beautiful silk blouse.   Hope she will like them.


----------



## MickaC

Did a small grocery trip this morning……I BOUGHT SOME GOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HOLY CRAP !!!!!!!!!!
I always buy Folgers, decaf, 642g………last time I bought it was 3 weeks ago at $12.98………today it was $15.98.
Good thing I’m not an addict……I make 10 cup in the morning and that’s it for me for the day at home……unless I make iced coffee, , which I haven’t done in a while.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Yesterday, I bought two gifts for my sister.  A beautiful leather handbag and an even more beautiful silk blouse.   Hope she will like them.


is it a special occasion, Pam ?


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Did a small grocery trip this morning……I BOUGHT SOME GOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HOLY CRAP !!!!!!!!!!
> I always buy Folgers, decaf, 642g………last time I bought it was 3 weeks ago at $12.98………today it was $15.98.
> Good thing I’m not an addict……I make 10 cup in the morning and that’s it for me for the day at home……unless I make iced coffee, , which I haven’t done in a while.


I'm not chuckling at the price.. obvs.. but ''GOLD''... that's how I feel when I'm paying over £9 per gallon for fuel .. Liquid Gold...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> is it a special occasion, Pam ?


Her birthday. 8th of August.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Her birthday. 8th of August.


oh that's the same day as my grandmother.. and my brother is on the 9th ...


----------



## Kaila

MickaC said:


> Can someone post a pic of a Instant Pot.
> I’m having trouble understanding what it is.
> Thanks.


It's a large size, if you have a teensy kitchen area/ teensy counter/ teensy cabinets and shelves, (like I do) unless you truly replace your other items with it, and use it frequently.
I had decided to seriously consider one, after all the encouraging SF posts, but then, ended up disappointedly changing my mind, when I learned that they don't come in a smaller size unit. 
 Seems like a great item, if it _fits in, with your space and with your cooking and life habits._


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> oh that's the same day as my grandmother.. and my brother is on the 9th ...


Today is my late brother's birthday.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> It's a large size, if you have a teensy kitchen area/ teensy counter/ teensy cabinets and shelves, (like I do) unless you truly replace your other items with it, and use it frequently.
> I had decided to seriously consider one, after all the encouraging SF posts, but then, ended up disappointedly changing my mind, when I learned that they don't come in a smaller size unit.
> Seems like a great item, if it _fits in, with your space and with your cooking and life habits._


what does an Instant pot do ?


----------



## hollydolly

I;m going on a diet tomorrow.. seriously.. no joke. I don't want to but I HAVE to.. I was just reviewing my ring doorbell footage, and I was horrified at the extra pounds I've put on.. good grief,!!! I wonder why I don't see that in the mirror..


----------



## Llynn

I paid for a complete service on my Kubota tractor. My mechanic tended to all the fluids, filters, lubrication and replaced the mower blades. He even cleared out a mouse nest from last winter.  I've owned this machine for going on 20 years and it is still low hours. Every time I have it tended to, I get an offer to purchase it from a mechanic or just someone who happened to be visiting the Kubota dealer while my machine was there.  Guess I will keep it for a few more years.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I;m going on a diet tomorrow.. seriously.. no joke. I don't want to but I HAVE to.. I was just reviewing my ring doorbell footage, and I was horrified at the extra pounds I've put on.. good grief,!!! I wonder why I don't see that in the mirror..


Diets are cruel…..if a person gains weight from over eating on things…….like CHOCOLATE !!!!……why is it…..when you stop over eating…..like CHOCOLATE……that the weight doesn’t just fall off. .


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> @hollydolly .View attachment 232729


I'm teasing you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Hugs!!!


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> It's all that food you have stashed away in that barn of yours, sweet @hollydolly .View attachment 232729


Yes, unfortunately Pam.. You are right... ..the problem is now that everything is so expensive, food utilities, .. fuel is at an all time high.. it makes much more sense to buy food in bulk at a cheaper price once very few weeks , and also only pay for one lot of fuel .. but the flip side of that is that it's all to easily available and tempting at home..


----------



## win231

4 New glasses.  One to wear, One Rx Sunglasses, & 2 spares for the car & home.
After 4 years, my Rx changed.  Interesting - I thought eyesight gets worse with age.  My new Rx is weaker.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Diets are cruel…..if a person gains weight from over eating on things…….like CHOCOLATE !!!!……why is it…..when you stop over eating…..like CHOCOLATE……that the weight doesn’t just fall off. .


I'd like to know... SURELY it should just melt away.. but no.. just because you put weight on eating too much chocolate.. you have to stop eating everything.. _everything I tell you_.. that tastes good just to lose a few pounds of chocolate..


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Yes, unfortunately Pam.. You are right... ..the problem is now that everything is so expensive, food utilities, .. fuel is at an all time high.. it makes much more sense to buy food in bulk a a cheaper price once very few weeks , and also only pay for one lot of fuel .. but the flip side of that is that it's all to easily available and tempting at home..


If I had a barn, I'd have it full to the brim.  Covid cases are rapidly going up and we had 3 deaths today in Edinburg.  Who knows what will happen in the future.  You are smart.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> If I had a barn, I'd have it full to the brim.  Covid cases are rapidly going up and we had 3 deaths today in Edinburg.  Who knows what will happen in the future.  You are smart.


yes.. and it's very handy of course, because aside from the freezer.. and the shelves with all the canned and dried goods.. I've also got stores up there of TP/Kitchen paper, paper plates, disposable cutlery...OTC meds..  even kindling and water treatment in case of emergencies.. and there's absolutely no doubt that the Barn since we built it 3 years ago has saved me LOADS of money on the food and extras bill..  however despite my freezers and fridges being  1/2 full up with high fat stuff, it's also  1/2 full of low fat stuff, like my batch frozen skinless chicken, and mushrooms .. and more veggies than you can shake a stick at.. even frozen fruit up there.. so the good thing is apart from Bananas.. which I've just run out of.. I don't even need to leave the house to buy special diet food..


----------



## Blessed

Don't have a barn but the house is full.  I can always put together a nice meal and dessert from my stocks, don't have to go to the store if I don't want to, I get the sale stuff for the week just to keep a good inventory going. Do the same thing with the household supplies.  Yes, I still don't want to have too much exposure to Covid.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Yeah. One would think that with the chocolate the pounds would just melt away from the heat.

Before I left the store this morning, I made sure to get some chocolate and two half gallons of ice cream. My stash of lemon cheesecake ice cream just got emptied tonight.

We had an ordinary supper of meatloaf, mac & cheese, and broccoli. For dessert? I had a thick slice of lemonade cake from the Kroger bakery because it was marked down today and followed me home. And for a snack just a little while ago, I had a bowl of blueberry cheesecake ice cream and lemon cheesecake ice cream. Now that the lemon cheesecake ice cream is gone, I'll start working tomorrow on the Moose Tracks ice cream.

No diet required because there's all that physical work in the bakery. I'll have to work there until I draw my last breath so I can work off the desserts that I can't resist when they're marked down and the ice cream that's a must-have every evening.

Tomorrow is a day off. I'll be in the garden working off tonight's lemonade cake and the ice cream


----------



## PamfromTx

I'd love to have a dark chocolate diet consisting of all kinds of pastries.


----------



## dobielvr

I bought some Lotto tickets and a couple of scratchers.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I'd like to know... SURELY it should just melt away.. but no.. just because you put weight on eating too much chocolate.. you have to stop eating everything.. _everything I tell you_.. that tastes good just to lose a few pounds of chocolate..


That just plain sucks.   CHOCOLATE !!!!!!!


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I'd like to know... SURELY it should just melt away.. but no.. just because you put weight on eating too much chocolate.. you have to stop eating everything.. _everything I tell you_.. that tastes good just to lose a few pounds of chocolate..


No……changed my mind……going to go have some Truffles…..


----------



## SeniorBen

I just bought a wet/dry vac for my shop. I've been using an old Kirby vacuum attached to my table saw and other tools, which actually worked okay, but I think it's dying. It probably wasn't designed to suck up wood chips.


----------



## Ruthanne

Dog supplies of course.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'd like to buy a she-shed, but it's just not practical. Leveling a spot, running power and water/sewer to it...nah.

So instead may I have a screened porch? I want to buy one that doesn't have to  be built...you know, just take it home in a box and assemble it.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I'd like to buy a she-shed, but it's just not practical. Leveling a spot, running power and water/sewer to it...nah.
> 
> So instead may I have a screened porch? I want to buy one that doesn't have to built...you know, just take it home in a box and assemble it.


You're right it's a fairly major job if you don't already have a ready area where a shed could go. That's what put us off building the barn for a while. We went back and forth thinking maybe we'll get someone else into do it.. and eventually we did it ourselves)... the as soon as it was built, my o/h wired it all up, , put plug  sockets in,   overhead lighting, fitted a workbench .. and outside attached a waterproof socket so we could have a water feature in the garden.. but all of this  was done over several weeks.. both of us in our 60's and him working full time as well at his main job .. so took a little longer than if we'd been younger


----------



## katlupe

I bought a few books on Amazon and Sonny bought me a pair of clip on sunglasses yesterday. What a difference that made on the ride home! I have not had sunglasses for years. I need them when I go to the park or the store.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I bought a few books on Amazon and Sonny bought me a pair of clip on sunglasses yesterday. What a difference that made on the ride home! I have not had sunglasses for years. I need them when I go to the park or the store.


I wear sunglasses all the time when I'm out.. Sun or cloud.. .. not rain... in the garden, shopping, driving ... everywhere   ( you can even see them in my avatar when I was sitting on my terrace).. I wear prescription sunglasses which cost a lot of money, but I really do think sunglasses protect you eyes from all sorts of future ailments


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I wear sunglasses all the time when I'm out.. Sun or cloud.. .. not rain... in the garden, shopping, driving ... everywhere   ( you can even see them in my avatar when I was sitting on my terrace).. I wear prescription sunglasses which cost a lot of money, but I really do think sunglasses protect you eyes from all sorts of future ailments


I used to wear prescription ones years ago when I had the money to buy them. Then a lot of years I was poor and didn't have the old ones anymore for some reason. I have known I needed them for some time now so had been looking at the clip on ones. Yesterday Sonny saw me looking at them and told me to try them on and then he got them for me. I like them a lot even though they were not expensive.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I used to wear prescription ones years ago when I had the money to buy them. Then a lot of years I was poor and didn't have the old ones anymore for some reason. I have known I needed them for some time now so had been looking at the clip on ones. Yesterday Sonny saw me looking at them and told me to try them on and then he got them for me. I like them a lot even though they were not expensive.


That's fab.. and  I understand about not having the money for prescription ones..  I was in that position myself  when I was raising my daughter alone..


----------



## StarSong

Kaila said:


> It's a large size, if you have a teensy kitchen area/ teensy counter/ teensy cabinets and shelves, (like I do) unless you truly replace your other items with it, and use it frequently.
> I had decided to seriously consider one, after all the encouraging SF posts, but then, ended up disappointedly changing my mind, when I learned that they don't come in a smaller size unit.
> Seems like a great item, if it _fits in, with your space and with your cooking and life habits._





hollydolly said:


> what does an Instant pot do ?


I recently acquired an instant pot (my son and DIL received one as a gift and had no use for it so they offered it to me).  I'd dithered about getting one for at least five years.  It's basically a multi-faceted, countertop sized, electronic cooking appliance that has all the features of a pressure cooker, crock pot, rice cooker, steamer and in some cases a yogurt maker, dehydrator and air fryer.  Mine has all of those features and is roughly the size of a large crock pot.  The air fryer part is another top, so that's a space-eating beast.  I purged some stuff from my garage to make room for that part of it, and am keeping the regular air fryer in a kitchen cabinet.       

It's very handy, particularly now that food prices are going through the roof. It cooks dried (overnight soaked) beans in less than 10 minutes and will replace my nice (but large) electric rice cooker. I gave an instant pot to my daughter about six years ago and will pick her brain about what she finds most useful about hers. I'm also borrowing some IP vegan cookbooks from the library.


----------



## Leann

Today was groceries (four different stores....small town America ), then to the bank, the UPS store to mail out a birthday present and finally to the pharmacy to pick up two prescriptions. Total expenditure = $195.


----------



## Jules

The visiting grandson needed a warmer shirt for going out to dinner.  We found him one that was like new for $6 at a thrift store.


----------



## Kaila

StarSong said:


> I recently acquired an instant pot (my son and DIL received one as a gift and had no use for it so they offered it to me).  I'd dithered about getting one for at least five years.  It's basically a multi-faceted, countertop sized, electronic cooking appliance that has all the features of a pressure cooker, crock pot, rice cooker, steamer and in some cases a yogurt maker, dehydrator and air fryer.  Mine has all of those features and is roughly the size of a large crock pot.  The air fryer part is another top, so that's a space-eating beast.  I purged some stuff from my garage to make room for that part of it, and am keeping the regular air fryer in a kitchen cabinet.
> 
> It's very handy, particularly now that food prices are going through the roof. It cooks dried (overnight soaked) beans in less than 10 minutes and will replace my nice (but large) electric rice cooker. I gave an instant pot to my daughter about six years ago and will pick her brain about what she finds most useful about hers. I'm also borrowing some IP vegan cookbooks from the library.


I knew that *you* could answer @hollydolly 's question on this one, _much_ better than I could! 
And it was good for me to read your reminder/synopsis, as well.  I would surely purchase one, in a different living situation than the one I am presently in.


----------



## Blessed

Just back from the store, dog food for the pups, sodas for Mom!


----------



## hollydolly

Went to Costco today... I don't know if you folks in the USA know.. but here in the UK Costco is only open to people who have a membership, and to have that you must work for a corporation or own your own business.. there's a few other stipulations, but unlike the USA not everyone can shop at Costco.. ..

The nearest costco is about 12 miles away from me.. but it's worth it to get cheaper fuel.. still not Cheap.. but 20p cheaper per litre  than the local garage.. or supermarket forecourt.. which is a lot when you're filling a tank.. ..

While I was there I popped into the store, and bought a set of  6  Sweater Coffee Mugs reduced from £28..00 to just £4.97.. Bargain.. 







... got 12 cans of Green Giant Corn for just £7.00... and 24 cans of Baked beans for £10.99 ..


----------



## Jules

We have the same Costco membership rules in Canada.


----------



## caroln

Whenever I want to see something up close I have to use my dad's old binoculars that weigh about 20 pounds.  So I finally bought some mini binoculars that weigh about 6 ounces.  I like looking out the window at the birds and these binoculars sit just perfectly on the window sill.  Very handy.  I normally don't buy things just for myself, but my birthday is coming up, so...happy birthday to me!


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> We have the same Costco membership rules in Canada.


I wonder why the rules are different in the USA


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Went to Costco today... I don't know if you folks in the USA know.. but here in the UK Costco is only open to people who have a membership, and to have that you must work for a corporation or own your own business.. there's a few other stipulations, but unlike the USA not everyone can shop at Costco.. ..





Jules said:


> We have the same Costco membership rules in Canada.


The US Costco (and other warehouse club stores) had those rules originally, but phased them out decades ago. Individuals can buy memberships without owning a company or having any business affiliations whatsoever. Personal and business memberships are available.  The only difference between them is that business owners who provide proof of resale licenses can purchase items they plan to resell without paying sales tax to Costco.  Costco tracks those sales.    

Are you sure business ownership or corporate employment is still required in Canada and the UK? Seems surprising that people can't purchase individual memberships. Would expect a multi-national corporation to have universal rules on that score. My Costco membership is good anywhere in the world.

(My Toronto sister has a Costco membership and never owned a business or worked for a corporation, nor did her husband.)


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> The US Costco (and other warehouse club stores) had those rules originally, but phased them out decades ago. Individuals can buy memberships without owning a company or having any business affiliations whatsoever. Personal and business memberships are available.  The only difference between them is that business owners who provide proof of resale licenses can purchase items they plan to resell without paying sales tax to Costco.  Costco tracks those sales.
> 
> *Are you sure business ownership or corporate employment is still required in Canada and the UK? Seems surprising that people can't purchase individual memberships.* Would expect a multi-national corporation to have universal rules on that score. My Costco membership is good anywhere in the world.
> 
> (My Toronto sister has a Costco membership and never owned a business or worked for a corporation, nor did her husband.)


oh yes absolutely....no question about it.. They give a list of accepted businesses and or corporations..


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Are you sure business ownership or corporate employment is still required in Canada


Now that I think about it, I believe you‘re correct.  There are the two membership levels here, business and personal.  I’ve had my membership so long that I didn’t pay attention.  They’re definitely the best place to buy gas.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> Now that I think about it, I believe you‘re correct.  There are the two membership levels here, business and personal.  I’ve had my membership so long that I didn’t pay attention.  They’re definitely the best place to buy gas.


Agree about the gasoline when the lines are short.  I've seen them 15 cars long for each pump.  Not worth it to me.


----------



## Pinky

Jules said:


> Now that I think about it, I believe you‘re correct.  There are the two membership levels here, business and personal.  I’ve had my membership so long that I didn’t pay attention.  They’re definitely the best place to buy gas.


My o/h retired quite awhile ago, and we have Costco membership. In fact, we just came home from there!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Agree about the gasoline when the lines are short.  I've seen them 15 cars long for each pump.  Not worth it to me.


oh they were easily that long on the pumps today. However just as I was thinking I'm not staying in these queues..  I spotted a pump at the far end that no-one noticed  where there was only 2 cars on the pump..  and so I didn't wait long in the end.. 

2 reasons for the queues..  1 because it's Friday and always busy then..... and 2 because it's  20p a litre cheaper than everywhere else


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Went to Costco today... I don't know if you folks in the USA know.. but here in the UK Costco is only open to people who have a membership, and to have that you must work for a corporation or own your own business.. there's a few other stipulations, but unlike the USA not everyone can shop at Costco.. ..
> 
> The nearest costco is about 12 miles away from me.. but it's worth it to get cheaper fuel.. still not Cheap.. but 20p cheaper per litre  than the local garage.. or supermarket forecourt.. which is a lot when you're filling a tank.. ..
> 
> While I was there I popped into the store, and bought a set of  6  Sweater Coffee Mugs reduced from £28..00 to just £4.97.. Bargain..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... got 12 cans of Green Giant Corn for just £7.00... and 24 cans of Baked beans for £10.99 ..


@hollydolly 

Hols, I love those coffee mugs - what a great bargain!


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> Hols, I love those coffee mugs - what a great bargain!


I was also thinking that they're very cute!


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Went to Costco today... I don't know if you folks in the USA know.. but here in the UK Costco is only open to people who have a membership, and to have that you must work for a corporation or own your own business.. there's a few other stipulations, but unlike the USA not everyone can shop at Costco.. ..
> 
> The nearest costco is about 12 miles away from me.. but it's worth it to get cheaper fuel.. still not Cheap.. but 20p cheaper per litre  than the local garage.. or supermarket forecourt.. which is a lot when you're filling a tank.. ..
> 
> While I was there I popped into the store, and bought a set of  6  Sweater Coffee Mugs reduced from £28..00 to just £4.97.. Bargain..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... got 12 cans of Green Giant Corn for just £7.00... and 24 cans of Baked beans for £10.99 ..


Hey, Holly…..thought you said you only shop every couple of weeks.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> oh they were easily that long on the pumps today. However just as I was thinking I'm not staying in these queues..  I spotted a pump at the far end that no-one noticed  where there was only 2 cars on the pump..  and so I didn't wait long in the end..
> 
> 2 reasons for the queues..  1 because it's Friday and always busy then..... and 2 because it's  20p a litre cheaper than everywhere else


People have to run their cars, either continuously, or on and off, _while on those queues, _right? 
Forgive me if it's an obvious question.  I just want to know if there's been any alternate methods, set up, for people to keep their place in line without running the engine as much.  (either in the UK or USA, or anyplace, really)
 I haven't been able to drive in a long time, so I would not know from my own experience.


----------



## Blessed

Where ever I go that I have to wait in line, I turn the car off.  At the bank, going thru a drive thru fast food place (they are not fast) I am not burning gas for anyone. I have not encountered a line at the gas station but I only fill  up about every three months.  Everything I need is close so I don't go far. Oh, and I am boring. LOL


----------



## Millyd

My membership covers any Costco in Aust, that seems odd that Costco only sell to business in the UK.? and not the general public.   seems odd for a huge business to turn the general public away.
I live to far away to shop in Costco , still renew my membership each year as I always purchased tyres for my car from Costco when i visited my much older sister in Melbourne.
my partner and me intend travelling to the UK ,Paris   / Spain in the UK spring if my legs are OK


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> People have to run their cars, either continuously, or on and off, _while on those queues, _right?
> Forgive me if it's an obvious question.  I just want to know if there's been any alternate methods, set up, for people to keep their place in line without running the engine as much.  (either in the UK or USA, or anyplace, really)
> I haven't been able to drive in a long time, so I would not know from my own experience.


No..most people have their engines turned off while waiting in line at the pump.....so no alternative methods  for keeping your place, not here in the UK, anyway.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Hey, Holly…..thought you said you only shop every couple of weeks.


*grocery* shop every 3 weeks or so... but today I was shopping mainly for other things predominately for Fuel which I have to get more often...but I'll shop anytime other than grocery shopping... I hate that the most.. but as I was in Costco getting fuel, and took the opportunity to get the bulk canned food


----------



## Aunt Bea

The flea market gods were smiling down on me this morning! 

I found 5 perfect signed Hawkes brilliant cut water goblets in the Holland pattern for a total of $2.00.





https://www.hawkescrystal.com/about


----------



## Georgiagranny

I've been looking for an all cotton throw since forever and finally found one today. There are lots of them online, but I really needed to see and feel. DD wanted to go to Target so I went along in hopes that they'd have one. Yup!
Of course, the one I found was the only one there and had no price tag and no bar code. Why me? The nice lady at the checkout used her little zapper thingie on it. Price? $29.99. I'd told DD I wasn't gonna pay more than $30 so I didn't!


----------



## Jules

Everything in my cutlery drawers was in organizers but they were getting beat up looking.  I didn’t realize how much everything looked until I bought new ones with 3 sections that can slide to size.  It was <$20 well spent.

Two ice cream sundae dishes for $1 and a pair of Oshkosh jeans for the GGD for $3.


----------



## hollydolly

Millyd said:


> My membership covers any Costco in Aust, that seems odd that Costco only sell to business in the UK.? and not the general public.   seems odd for a huge business to turn the general public away.



_Costco has 29 stores across the UK, but they're only accessible to its members. To join, *you have to be a registered business, be VAT registered, or be in certain professions such as teacher, front-line worker, lawyer or accountant*._
*You'll have to prove it too, by providing an employee ID card, an old payslip or pension statement*. If you don't qualify, then you will still be able to shop online only , though there will be a surcharge of 5% plus VAT on your spending.


----------



## Blessed

I am off to the store again this morning, not for me but a neighbor. Her caregiver has covid and can't come for a while.  One of her daughters passed late Monday, MS, the other is at the hospital with her husband who had to have an emergency kidney surgery tuesday.

Just going to get her skim milk and vanilla almond milk.  I think I will also grab a cantaloupe as it is her favorite.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Blessed you're a good neighbor


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> @Blessed you're a good neighbor


she and her husband have been good neighbors to us for 30 years.  I lost my husband 12 years ago. He took care of the yard many times during his illness. She lost her husband last summer.  I keep an eye on her and she keeps an eye on me.  She is 20 years older than me but she still gets around like a spring chicken.  She is quite shy but a wonderful person, she knows I understand so lets me know if she needs anything and the kids can't get over.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I 'bought' a  Manicure at the salon...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> _Costco has 29 stores across the UK, but they're only accessible to its members. To join, *you have to be a registered business, be VAT registered, or be in certain professions such as teacher, front-line worker, lawyer or accountant*._
> *You'll have to prove it too, by providing an employee ID card, an old payslip or pension statement*. If you don't qualify, then you will still be able to shop online only , though there will be a surcharge of 5% plus VAT on your spending.


Interesting that their membership is limited in the UK.  I just verified that my Costco membership allows me to shop at any Costco worldwide and online.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Interesting that their membership is limited in the UK.  I just verified that my Costco membership allows me to shop at any Costco worldwide and online.


what can I tell you ?.. I took that very quote from their website..


----------



## RadishRose

A hair cut finally! Had to reschedule twice. Also highlights in my already whitish hair. Today, groceries.


----------



## Ruthanne

Just ordered a new bra by Playtex.  Should get it tomorrow.  It's really pretty


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Just ordered a new bra by Playtex.  Should get it tomorrow.  It's really pretty


I can't find any pretty ones tbh.. I have a short ribcage so I can't have wired ... and I'm pretty big as well.. and all I can find are Plain colours.. white's and blacks mainly.. or horrible muted colours like grey or wine.. All the prtty ones seem to be in Small sizes... or underwired..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> what can I tell you ?.. I took that very quote from their website..


Holly, I absolutely believe what you wrote, but it's nevertheless mystifying.  

Based on what the US membership rules state, I assume the UK Costcos permit entry and sales to anyone with a with a valid Costco card, regardless of where it was issued.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I can't find any pretty ones tbh.. I have a short ribcage so I can't have wired ... and I'm pretty big as well.. and all I can find are Plain colours.. white's and blacks mainly.. or horrible muted colours like grey or wine.. All the prtty ones seem to be in Small sizes... or underwired..


I found a non wired on Amazon that comes in all sizes.  I just got it today and it's lovely.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Holly, I absolutely believe what you wrote, but it's nevertheless mystifying.
> 
> Based on what the US membership rules state, I assume the UK Costcos permit entry and sales to anyone with a with a valid Costco card, regardless of where it was issued.


I can only imagine so... , but I don't know. I presume if you're a member , you are able to use your membership anywhere, because once you're a member then then you have entitlement regardless of what the criteria.. .. especially as it's a US company..  I'll go see if I can find out...

ETA... Yes it says regardless of which country you became a member , you are entitled to shop at any Costco Warehouse... however, interestingly tho' going the opposite way ,  it says.. that any Costco Member  from _outside_ of the US can buy online from the US Costco.. but must have a US address for delivery, because they only ship to the USA and Canada..


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruthanne said:


> I found a non wired on Amazon that comes in all sizes.  I just got it today and it's lovely.


Here is the link I have:  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007YXS5I?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Here is the link I have:  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007YXS5I?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


thanks Ruthanne.. but yes I can get those types here without any problem really..  it seems for bigger women it's always just plain colours.. no fancy prints..


----------



## Millyd

Aust Costco site info 
I pay $60 a year alto no Costco within 600 +  km from where I live


----------



## StarSong

Ordered cumin and taco seasoning from Amazon yesterday - they should be delivered today.  My local Costco used to carry these in the large-ish containers but no more.  I use the taco seasoning when preparing tofu for DH (I eat mine plain), and the cumin goes in a lot of recipes, including hummus.


----------



## Blessed

Just placed an order for shipping wiith walmart, 2 bags of dog food, a box of wild rice and peanut butter filled pretzel snacks.  I used order my cokes and canned goods.  Everything would come with no shipping charge.  Seems like most of those things they are taking off and saying not available for shipping. 
I am not a happy camper. LOL


----------



## hollydolly

I am having to wash and wear up to 4 items a day due to this infernal Heat... it's now almost 100 degrees here and now at 4pm I've had to change twice, I can literally wring my clothes out.. 

At home I'm wearing strappy thin dresses.. and occasionally shorts and strappy vests.... but I have to keep washing everything every day...

I've just bought this dress from Amazon.. it's exactly the right length.. and best of all it has pockets.. so I got 2...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I am having to wash and wear up to 4 items a day due to this infernal Heat... it's now almost 100 degrees here and now at 4pm I've had to change twice, I can literally wring my clothes out..
> 
> At home I'm wearing strappy thin dresses.. and occasionally shorts and strappy vests.... but I have to keep washing everything every day...
> 
> I've just bought this dress from Amazon.. it's exactly the right length.. and best of all it has pockets.. so I got 2...


That's very pretty, Holly.  Can you please add a link?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> That's very pretty, Holly.  Can you please add a link?


Sure... I got the navy patterned one as well...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09LCLR39C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Sure... I got the navy patterned one as well...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09LCLR39C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


Very cute.  Please let us know how you like them when they arrive.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I am having to wash and wear up to 4 items a day due to this infernal Heat... it's now almost 100 degrees here and now at 4pm I've had to change twice, I can literally wring my clothes out..
> 
> At home I'm wearing strappy thin dresses.. and occasionally shorts and strappy vests.... but I have to keep washing everything every day...
> 
> I've just bought this dress from Amazon.. it's exactly the right length.. and best of all it has pockets.. so I got 2...


I wear this type of dress, but only if it's close to 100% cotton. I find synthetics to be warming, despite being sleeveless. I buy a size larger, in order to shrink it after an initial wash.


----------



## WheatenLover

Blessed said:


> Just placed an order for shipping wiith walmart, 2 bags of dog food, a box of wild rice and peanut butter filled pretzel snacks.  I used order my cokes and canned goods.  Everything would come with no shipping charge.  Seems like most of those things they are taking off and saying not available for shipping.
> I am not a happy camper. LOL


I can't get my dog's favorite food delivered, but they have plenty of it at the store. I bought 2 bags.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I wear this type of dress, but only if it's close to 100% cotton. I find synthetics to be warming, despite being sleeveless. I buy a size larger, in order to shrink it after an initial wash.


yes I do the same.. buy one size larger..


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Very cute.  Please let us know how you like them when they arrive.


I've already got the Blue patterned one.. it's far better than I hoped.. and nothing like the plain versions which look quite poorly made on that link..

It hangs well .. and fits beautifully...


----------



## J-Kat

WheatenLover said:


> I can't get my dog's favorite food delivered, but they have plenty of it at the store. I bought 2 bags.


Who can understand stores these days. I don’t like to go in Walmart to shop but will order things for curbside pickup which works fairly well. I assume you have checked Chewy’s for the dog food?


----------



## WheatenLover

J-Kat said:


> Who can understand stores these days. I don’t like to go in Walmart to shop but will order things for curbside pickup which works fairly well. I assume you have checked Chewy’s for the dog food?


Oh yes. They don't have the flavor my dog likes... beef. WM had it, though, so Aidan is in hog heaven.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday I broke down and bought gas……was down to a quarter tank.
41.445 litres @ 1.69 per litre = $70.00.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Yesterday I broke down and bought gas……was down to a quarter tank.
> 41.445 litres @ 1.69 per litre = $70.00.


I feel for you.. but you;re still getting off lightly compared to us at around £1.79 at the cheapest per litre.. which is equivalent to $2.78 Canadian..


----------



## Lavinia

hollydolly said:


> I am having to wash and wear up to 4 items a day due to this infernal Heat... it's now almost 100 degrees here and now at 4pm I've had to change twice, I can literally wring my clothes out..
> 
> At home I'm wearing strappy thin dresses.. and occasionally shorts and strappy vests.... but I have to keep washing everything every day...
> 
> I've just bought this dress from Amazon.. it's exactly the right length.. and best of all it has pockets.. so I got 2...


I've been walking around in just my knickers! Mind you, no-one can see into my flat unless they are standing on their roof.


----------



## hollydolly

Lavinia said:


> I've been walking around in just my knickers! Mind you, no-one can see into my flat unless they are standing on their roof.


I don't think I;d feel comfortable walking around in just knickers..even tho' no-one can see into my house.... ..


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I am having to wash and wear up to 4 items a day due to this infernal Heat... it's now almost 100 degrees here and now at 4pm I've had to change twice, I can literally wring my clothes out..
> 
> At home I'm wearing strappy thin dresses.. and occasionally shorts and strappy vests.... but I have to keep washing everything every day...
> 
> I've just bought this dress from Amazon.. it's exactly the right length.. and best of all it has pockets.. so I got 2...


Nice dress…..that’s one of the style dresses I going to make up a pattern for to make….to add to my wardrobe of dresses….may be more suitable when I’m out and about at my future residence…..where my strapless sundresses may not be.


----------



## MickaC

This isn’t something I’ve bought recently…..in fact it was about 15 years ago…..I consider them one of my great finds.
Another take on so called tv tables.
Measures 25” x 20”…..has 6 different heights…..and has 4 different slant positions besides the table top use.
Ordered through Sears catalogue…..have never seen this type anywhere since….so handy for so much….they take a pretty good weight.
I splurged and got 3.
Have had many that want to buy them….no…..not for sale. You can see it has a good edge so spills aren’t tragic


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> This isn’t something I’ve bought recently…..in fact it was about 15 years ago…..I consider them one of my great finds.
> Another take on so called tv tables.
> Measures 25” x 20”…..has 6 different heights…..and has 4 different slant positions besides the table top use.
> Ordered through Sears catalogue…..have never seen this type anywhere since….so handy for so much….they take a pretty good weight.
> I splurged and got 3.
> Have had many that want to buy them….no…..not for sale.View attachment 234283View attachment 234284 You can see it has a good edge so spills aren’t tragic


OH goodness ..I had that very same plastic table about 20 years ago.. I bought it to enable me to slide the legs under the sofa, and be able to sit and do jigsaw puzzles..It was really handy because not only can you adjust the height, the table tilts as well.. so it's great for artists..


----------



## Georgiagranny

I haven't yet, but want to buy two braided rugs (ugh! now my screen is going to show me braided rugs forevermore). My kitchen is long and narrow and has tile floors, and I don't have central heat so they are cold in winter, thus the reason for rugs (I use a space heater to keep The Hovel warm). 

I have two braided rugs in the kitchen now, but they are old and starting to look a bit shabby. I've looked and looked and can't find anything that suits me. 

First World problem...


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought a new Wireless Fast Phone charger... My current one which is only about 2 years old has suddenly stopped charging my phone..


----------



## Jules

A little black dress with jack o lanterns for my GGD.  I mustn’t forget to mail it to her well before the end of October.


----------



## PamfromTx

A furniture runner.  It's a gift for a friend.


----------



## Jules

A seersucker dress and a pair of white jeans.  The jeans were practically free with all the discounts at $10.  The dress was heavily discounted too.  I was time restricted so didn’t try it on and I don’t love it when I got home because of the collar.  Guess it‘ll go back tomorrow, or soon.  Lots of summer sales right now.  I’d really like to find one more easy-to-wear summer dress.


----------



## WheatenLover

I bought a small Coleman cooler to take on our trip. It holds 18 12 oz. cans, so it will work for drinks and sandwiches for two people.


----------



## Jules

Returned the seersucker dress and stopped in another store I hadn’t been in for umpteen years.  They carry some Petite sizes in shirts.  Chose two off a circular rack with a 60% off sign on top.  Also found two basics for $10 each.  Signed up for their loyalty plan for -10%.  The total was over $86 so I did a double take.  The 60% off didn’t apply to Brand Basics and those were on that rack.  WTH.  No way I was buying them.  They said it was in the small print on the sign.  No kidding about the small part.  The clerks seemed to think it was normal that I’d be reading the small print.  Again, WTH.  I had been planning this as a regular stop when nearby; not now.


----------



## Blessed

Did get to the store today, restocked the dog food and my soda.  Grabbed some bacon, squash, bell pepper.  There were other things I meant to get and forgot.  Why can't I just make a list LOL


----------



## Jack Frost

Last thing I bought was a dual frequency stethoscope; love it!!


----------



## dobielvr

Jack Frost said:


> Last thing I bought was a dual frequency stethoscope; love it!!


For work?


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> I am having to wash and wear up to 4 items a day due to this infernal Heat... it's now almost 100 degrees here and now at 4pm I've had to change twice, I can literally wring my clothes out..
> 
> At home I'm wearing strappy thin dresses.. and occasionally shorts and strappy vests.... but I have to keep washing everything every day...
> 
> I've just bought this dress from Amazon.. it's exactly the right length.. and best of all it has pockets.. so I got 2...


Oooo! @hollydolly I just saw this. Love love love it! And pockets! Yay! There should be a law requiring pockets in all women's clothing.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Jack Frost said:


> Last thing I bought was a dual frequency stethoscope; love it!!


Huh? For two hearts? Or like for an HD radio? Do clarify!


----------



## katlupe

I bought a case of Zevia from Amazon. A package of fragrance free trash bags, Q-tips and Bounty paper towels from Walmart.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Oooo! @hollydolly I just saw this. Love love love it! And pockets! Yay! There should be a law requiring pockets in all women's clothing.


I absolutely agree with regard to the pockets in women's clothes..


----------



## officerripley

Got this from target.com; put it in the computer room to do crafting on top and can store craft supplies underneath. They called it a console table--they used to call them sofa tables--and it's great for small areas (this one is about 30 inches high by about 47 inches long by 18 inches deep. I love it; it's just what I was looking for.


----------



## mike4lorie

We just got a new dining room window and livingroom bay window just put in... So much better, and the windows on the outside will clean themselves if it rains... That is so kewl... They are so much more bright and clean... and have bigger openings...


----------



## Knight

Paid cash difference, bought a fully loaded a 2023 Kia Soul.  Sold some of the stock at a decent rise in value that we had bought earlier just for the purpose to buy a new car so we have no payments.  Because this brand has a 10yr. warranty on  the expensive stuff, It's  long term thinking on this.

At our age this will probably be the last car needed, hope not but as always, planning ahead.


----------



## hollydolly

officerripley said:


> View attachment 235043
> Got this from target.com; put it in the computer room to do crafting on top and can store craft supplies underneath. They called it a console table--they used to call them sofa tables--and it's great for small areas (this one is about 30 inches high by about 47 inches long by 18 inches deep. I love it; it's just what I was looking for.


In the 60's this style of 'coffe table'' was very popular.. with the magazine rack underneath too


----------



## hollydolly

Well with Brand  new windows.. and a  new Kia paid with cash... I'm a bit of a let-down following on... ..I ordered a new flat sheet for my bed because I;m having problems currently being unable to stretch enough to put the usual fitted ones on....that'll arrive tomorrow... and today I bought a white linen 3/4 sleeve blouse..


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> There should be a law requiring pockets in all women's clothing.


And it should be top priority for whomever passes laws.  Yesterday I strolled a large store looking at lots of items.  Not one dress had a pocket. No purchases made by me.  I’m tired of stuffing a kleenex between by b**bs.  I am my grandmother.


----------



## MickaC

GUESS WHAT !!!!!!   I just bought something.
Just made an online purchase at Walmart.
Ordered 6 pairs of nice leggings….but…..I order them in a larger size so they’re not skin tight, looks like a nicer pant IMO.
I will wear them with my long tops. I have several capris in this same type.
BETTER NEWS !!!!!!
My order came to $147.84…….I used my Walmart rewards for this order……the max I could use was $145.00…..so my balance was 2.84.
I still have $40.00 plus rewards for another time.

I use my Walmart Master card for most of my shopping to earn rewards.

LIFE IS GOOD..


----------



## WheatenLover

Georgiagranny said:


> Oooo! @hollydolly I just saw this. Love love love it! And pockets! Yay! There should be a law requiring pockets in all women's clothing.


I hate having to carry a purse because my cell won't fit in any of my pockets in the summer. It only fits in my coat pockets in winter. And people wonder why when I'm home, I don't hear the phone. I'm sure not going to carry it around with me, in the house.

Years ago (maybe 5), I searched for women's pants with large pockets. I found one pair online -- it looked like normal sweatpants, but it cost 4x as much! Plus, sweatpants aren't my only pants -- I was looking for pants that are casually dressy. My sons are like, "Mom, that can't be true! You aren't looking in the right places!" For Pete's sake, I'm not looking for cargo pants for women!


----------



## hollydolly

I've recently got into these casual high waist  magic pants.. (.. dunno why they're called magic, think it;s because they fit everyone) they're really comfortable , and they have 2 deep pockets...  I've got this green camo pair, and a Blue camo pair.. just for casual wear of course.. but they're fabulously comfy ..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09Y3D4XY4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


----------



## MrPants

hollydolly said:


> I've recently got into these casual high waist  magic pants.. (.. dunno why they're called magic, think it;s because they fit everyone) they're really comfortable , and they have 2 deep pockets...  I've got this green camo pair, and a Blue camo pair.. just for casual wear of course.. but they're fabulously comfy ..
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09Y3D4XY4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


Odd fact here but did you know that wearing anything displaying a camo pattern on it is illegal in many Caribbean countries.

"Several counties in the Caribbean including Barbados, Jamaica, Grenada, Dominica, St. Lucia and St. Vincent ban the wearing of camouflage by non-members of their military.

Unless you want to be fined or jailed leave the camo shirts, shorts, wallets, purses and hats a home!!" (source: dynamictravel.com).

I know from personal experience that Barbados enforces this rigorously. I had a police officer stop me once because I had sunglasses on that had a camo pattern on the plastic frames - almost the same colour as the pants you bought. He confiscated them on the spot and told me I'm lucky I didn't get a heavy fine or worse


----------



## katlupe

Another adult coloring book that I did not really need. From Amazon.


----------



## officerripley

katlupe said:


> Another adult coloring book that I did not really need. From Amazon.


I saw a Jason Mamoa coloring book being advertised.


----------



## Jules

Very, very close to heading out to buy a new upright freezer.  There was water dripping from one front corner, wipe it up and there’d be more.  Watched it longer and it’s finally quit.  I must have spilled something when I was in there this morning.  Phew.


----------



## katlupe

officerripley said:


> I saw a Jason Mamoa coloring book being advertised.


I don't think I know who he is. Is he an artist?


----------



## Blessed

katlupe said:


> I don't think I know who he is. Is he an artist?


Very buff and some say handsome actor, me not so much.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> Very buff and some say handsome actor, me not so much.


I am not familiar with newer actors. I seem to watch older movies and television shows.


----------



## PamfromTx

MickaC said:


> GUESS WHAT !!!!!!   I just bought something.
> Just made an online purchase at Walmart.
> Ordered 6 pairs of nice leggings….but…..I order them in a larger size so they’re not skin tight, looks like a nicer pant IMO.
> I will wear them with my long tops. I have several capris in this same type.
> BETTER NEWS !!!!!!
> My order came to $147.84…….I used my Walmart rewards for this order……the max I could use was $145.00…..so my balance was 2.84.
> I still have $40.00 plus rewards for another time.
> 
> I use my Walmart Master card for most of my shopping to earn rewards.
> 
> LIFE IS GOOD..


What is the name brand?  I have one favorite leggings that I just love and haven't been able to find any where.  Jockey brand.


----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> What is the name brand?  I have one favorite leggings that I just love and haven't been able to find any where.  Jockey brand.


They are Athletic Works……they aren’t sporty looking at all…..just a very nice pant / legging.
80% polyester  20% spandex  has the DRI-MORE TECH.
Hope you can find something you like…..love these, capris, and leggings.


----------



## MickaC

@PamfromTx    Do you have a Walmart where you are, or close, maybe you can do an online order.
Got them through Walmart.


----------



## Moon Rat

Yesterday, I went shopping for new winter duds. I cleaned out my closets last Tuesday and realized that I needed new winter clothing. I dress warm in the winter. I couldn’t believe how much clothing has gone up, including shoes and boots. I bought a new Tommy Hilfiger coat for $125 minus 30%. When I got home, I thought that was a bit extreme, but I checked other places on line and it appears I did OK.
Hilfiger Coat


----------



## funsearcher!

Still only gas and groceries


----------



## StarSong

funsearcher! said:


> Still only gas and groceries


That's pretty much what I buy these days, plus a couple of necessities for our new dog.  

I'm looking at some big expenditures in the near future though.  Solar panels and a battery for the house (cha-ching) is first on that list.  Am doing the research now.  

It's a solar jungle out there...


----------



## Ruthanne

I bought 6 boxes of Bigelow Herbal Teas.  They are small boxes and only contain 20 bags each.  There is Peach, Orange Spice, Lemon, Spearmint, Sleepytime, Chamomile.  I got them on Amazon for 21.00 total without tax.  I'm anxious to try them all but have had a few of them before many years ago.


----------



## Don M.

I had to buy a new battery for my riding mower this morning.  I was going to do some mowing, and the engine would barely crank....the voltage was down to 10 volts.  I can't complain, however, as it was still the original 5 yr. old battery.  Now that I wasted the morning doing that, it's getting a bit warm to go out again.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ordered an air wrench for the shop, delayed delivery due to weather..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Can't remember offhand what I bought last, but it's been a few days since I spent any $$. I just saw an ad for toenail clippers for seniors. Now that's something that I can get behind because I was gonna ask for a chainsaw for my birthday or Christmas to solve the toenail problem.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Ken N Tx said:


> Ordered an air wrench for the shop, delayed delivery due to weather..


Blizzard?


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> Blizzard?


Many parts of Texas have been experiencing severe flooding.


----------



## horseless carriage

My wife has almost finished my vintage trousers, her next project will be a vintage ladies trouser suit made with the pattern that I bought her at the last festival we were at. Marian Martin vintage number 9388.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> My wife has almost finished my vintage trousers, her next project will be a vintage ladies trouser suit made with the pattern that I bought her at the last festival we were at. Marian Martin vintage number 9388.


Oh yes that's very Mrs HC's style..I'll look forward to seeing her in it when she's finished...


----------



## horseless carriage

You made a lovely compliment about the photo of her, holly, the one where she is standing in front of the car. Someone we know has sent that picture to the MG Car Club, I think they want to use it in their club magazine. If they do I hope that your comments are included.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> You made a lovely compliment about the photo of her, holly, the one where she is standing in front of the car. Someone we know has sent that picture to the MG Car Club, I think they want to use it in their club magazine. If they do I hope that your comments are included.


Oh I hope so too.. how fabulous, she deserves to be in the magazine for sure..


----------



## David777

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VXMXU38/ref=twister_B09BDX2C9X?_encoding=UTF8&th=1

Apparently lost yet another one of these tiny MP3 players so bought the above green one that amazon delivered without shipping fees in just a few days.  Over the last decade plus have owned several (have 3 now) with a couple that went bad functionally and the rest popped out of pockets or whatever.


----------



## Blessed

I found the elusive sweet pickles today after a month of not being in stock at the neighborhood walmart.  Still no canned tiny shrimp but I found I could order them online with the dogfood. They were out of the diet soda I drink. Maybe I will go to the super walmart tomorrow to see if they have it.


----------



## Jules

Bought 4 glasses to replace some that just aren’t washing up crystal clear.  

Dropped a box of goods at the thrift store and found a new dress that I may return.  It would be fine for a hot summer day at home, I just don’t think I‘d wear it out of the house.  It even has pockets.  For $7 it really isn’t much of a loss if I decide I’m unhappy.  If I could sew I’d just do a quick tuck of the side seams and it would be fine.  I’ll think about it tomorrow when I try it with a t-shirt underneath.  

Also bought a hand thrown, unused French butter dish for $4.  I’ll give one a try again.  Again, no loss if I don’t like it.


----------



## StarSong

Ordered a case of canned dog food on line.  Our new pup likes a tablespoon or two of it mixed in with his dry food and brown rice.


----------



## win231

After my toaster/oven started to smell like burning plastic, I bought a regular toaster at Target (Cuisinart).
It said _"Always toasts evenly" _on the box.  And it actually does.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday, got my favourite yogurt order delivered.
Today I did the grocery thing…….was really hard on the wallet……sadly, most of what I needed wasn’t on sale….$180.00 plus my yogurt from yesterday…..need to find more stuff to sell to compensate a little for eating..


----------



## Jules

In my unsuccessful search for one more summer sun dress, I found a pretty greyish purple blouse.  Bought it, even if I don’t need it.  While I was searching all the shops I overheard another woman saying how frustrated she was in her summer dress search.  

Heading out to buy some more fresh fruit at an out of town market.  

Yesterday I bought a replacement dishwasher detergent, Casades.  I hope it’s the Finish/Jet Dry one that has caused the problems.  My four new glasses came out of the last wash with a film.


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> After my toaster/oven started to smell like burning plastic, I bought a regular toaster at Target (Cuisinart).
> It said _"Always toasts evenly" _on the box.  And it actually does.


 what about when you take it off the box ?


----------



## MarciKS

i just purchased something called a founders pack. it's an early access charge for a new game that has gifts with it. now i get extra gifts plus i don't have to wait til next year to play it. just a few days. so excited!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> Went to Costco today... I don't know if you folks in the USA know.. but here in the UK Costco is only open to people who have a membership, and to have that you must work for a corporation or own your own business.. there's a few other stipulations, but unlike the USA not everyone can shop at Costco.. ..
> 
> The nearest costco is about 12 miles away from me.. but it's worth it to get cheaper fuel.. still not Cheap.. but 20p cheaper per litre  than the local garage.. or supermarket forecourt.. which is a lot when you're filling a tank.. ..
> 
> While I was there I popped into the store, and bought a set of  6  Sweater Coffee Mugs reduced from £28..00 to just £4.97.. Bargain..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... got 12 cans of Green Giant Corn for just £7.00... and 24 cans of Baked beans for £10.99 ..


Nice mugs; interesting design. Everyone cannot shop at Costco with the exception of at their pharmacy and optical departments if they are not members. Otherwise you must have a membership here in the U.S. too.  We have 3 Costcos within 8 miles of us. I don't like one of them though...it's set up very oddly and it's confusing in there.

I know BJs used to require that you be employed in certain careers like teachers and others but can't remember if the Costco here required that...we've had our membership so long.  BJs now sends out membership solicitations so maybe that policy has changed. My husband and I found out that it actually is more cost effective to pay for the business membership (if applicable) because business members get a rebate check sent out once a year based on purchases. I remember one year he got back $67 which was more than the membership cost.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I have stocked up on all my supplements. Got a great deal on Zinc, Centrum 50 and Systane Ultra eye drops at Costco. Got a good deal on Lutein from Lucky Vitamin and bought Biotin from Amazon. Already had enough potassium and vitamin D here. I also bought a set of three pairs of gloves to wear when I'm going shopping and have to touch doors, escalator rails and such. I already had a white pair and another black pair. I also have non latex gloves but they make my hands too sweaty in hot weather and are hard to take off and get back on.

I also bought a set of pumice stones on strings and stocked up on deodorant, Microban sanitizing spray, Bic disposable razors and clear 8 gallon bags from Amazon. Hopefully this will stave off paying for any further price increases for awhile.


----------



## Jules

Jules said:


> Yesterday I bought a replacement dishwasher detergent, Casades. I hope it’s the Finish/Jet Dry one that has caused the problems. My four new glasses came out of the last wash with a film.


The Cascades detergent worked.  All but one glass came out clear.  Now I have too many glasses.  The Finish box was thrown away but I still have the Costco receipt.  

Popped into Walmart for a cucumber since I forgot it earlier at the other store.  The shelves are still half bare and they’ve spread out things like green onions to take the spaces of 5 items.  Still signs up about problems getting products.  I don’t know why.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Nice mugs; interesting design. Everyone cannot shop at Costco with the exception of at their pharmacy and optical departments if they are not members. Otherwise you must have a membership here in the U.S. too.  We have 3 Costcos within 8 miles of us. I don't like one of them though...it's set up very oddly and it's confusing in there.
> 
> I know BJs used to require that you be employed in certain careers like teachers and others but can't remember if the Costco here required that...we've had our membership so long.  BJs now sends out membership solicitations so maybe that policy has changed. My husband and I found out that it actually is more cost effective to pay for the business membership (if applicable) because business members get a rebate check sent out once a year based on purchases. I remember one year he got back $67 which was more than the membership cost.


No my point is.. that everyone can't be a member of Costco here, you must work for a business or corporation approved by them or be self employed as a trader.. again approved only by them ..unlike the USA where anyone can be a member


----------



## Pappy

Yesterday, from Amazon, a box of XL rubber gloves, ten small hand sanitizers and a bottle of Tylenol.


----------



## Don M.

I've been watching the prices on the Walmart web site....looking for Mulch to redo the wife's flower garden this Fall.  Yesterday, they marked their prices down, so this morning I went over there and picked up 15 sacks of mulch....for little more than 1/2 the normal price.  Now, as soon as the temperatures decline a bit, we'll re-do her area for next year.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a sticker for the letterbox which asks for NO Cold Callers, and No junk Mail...

I am thoroughly sick of junk mail.. last straw was day before yesterday... and I got 48 pieces of Junk mail through my letterbox, but 11 different leaflet Distributor...  and on the same day 2 cold callers wanting me to sign up for Charity Donations..


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


> I bought a sticker for the letterbox which asks for NO Cold Callers, and No junk Mail...
> 
> I am thorughly sick of junk mail.. last straw was day before yesterday... and I got 48 pieces of Junk mail through my letterbox, but 11 different leaflet Distributor...  and on the same day 2 cold callers wanting me to sign up for Charity Donations..



Good luck with that Holly!   ....  if I didn't get junk mail,  I wouldn't get any mail at all ...lol -  I hate junk mail too.

I've_ tried  to stop cat_alogs from coming too,   with no success in that either.


----------



## hollydolly

Bonnie said:


> Good luck with that Holly!   ....  if I didn't get junk mail,  I wouldn't get any mail at all ...lol -  I hate junk mail too.
> 
> I've_ tried  to stop cat_alogs from coming too,   with no success in that either.


well I barely get a day free from Junk Mail Bonnie.. and  since I put that on the mailbox yesterday morning..  I've not had one piece of junk mail  in 36 hours... keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## JustBonee

Today I bought  some BOLD black   uni-ball gel  pens for my poor eye sight ...  now maybe when I write a grocery list,  I'll be able to read it.
It's been a problem I've had for a while,  but didn't think to do anything about it until now.


----------



## timoc

*I bought another couple of shirts today*..... can someone explain to me why the manufacturers make the button-holes too small, or use buttons that are too big?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> No my point is.. that everyone can't be a member of Costco here, you must work for a business or corporation approved by them or be self employed as a trader.. again approved only by them ..unlike the USA where anyone can be a member


Gotcha.  I must've misread or misconstrued part of your post.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> well I barely get a day free from Junk Mail Bonnie.. and  since I put that on the mailbox yesterday morning..  I've not had one piece of junk mail  in 36 hours... keeping my fingers crossed.


The US Post Office doesn't have an option for people to decline junk mail. It comes whether we want it or not.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> The US Post Office doesn't have an option for people to decline junk mail. It comes whether we want it or not.


yes we can't decline junk mail from the Postman either... I can cope with the posties' junk mail.. there's never too much of it, but when it's coming through the door several times a day.. it's very annoying. Just to add.. still none since I put that sign up..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Fuel filters for my riding mower...


----------



## Blessed

Ken N Tx said:


> Fuel filters for my riding mower...



drive that thing over here, I finally have grass growing after out recent down pour. LOL


----------



## Knight

Watching a cooking show my wife aka gadget girl saw a cooking technique called sous vide. Don't have that gadget but will soon. 


https://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Bea...ocphy=1022639&hvtargid=pla-274300906925&psc=1


----------



## Ruthanne

Dog treats
Tea
Dog Food
More Dog Treats
Underwear


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Dog treats
> Tea
> Dog Food
> More Dog Treats
> Underwear


My dogs dont like iced tea and I know longer try to get them to wear underwear.  Shoot, they refuse to wear any type of clothing even if they would get made love on youtube.  LOL


----------



## Jules

Some groceries this morning.  More exciting was the Starbucks Frappuccino this afternoon.  Haven’t had one in years.


----------



## JaniceM

I decided to try something new..  Nathan's Coney Island Bagel Dogs.  Never had them before.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought an Emerald Green Towel Bale with face cloths.. They were in the sale, so I deliberately went out to buy them because they were reduced by so much money... and a matching Emerald green Bath Mat.







...I've just washed and dried them as I always do with new towels.. they're very soft...


----------



## Oldntired

Love the Emerald Green color. Greens and blues are my favorite colors.


----------



## Jules

I love that Emerald green.  In the summer I nearly bought a beautiful blouse until I noticed a slight flaw.  The next day the whole rack of them was sold.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> I love that Emerald green.  In the summer I nearly bought a beautiful blouse until I noticed a slight flaw.  The next day the whole rack of them was sold.


Emerald Green is the go to style colour over here at the moment in women's clothing.. I love the colour. I saw a beautiful Emerald Green Polka dot blouse the other day.. exactly what I would like.. but it was way over what I'd be willing to pay for it..

I do have a green and white polka dot shirt but it's a different style.. I've also got a couple of Emerald green tops, and a cardigan..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Nothing today but I feel a garden center visit coming on. It's sort of like when you're getting a cold but aren't sick yet

The garden needs more iris in different colors. Except for the three that I bought last week, all of the ones both front garden and back are the usual blue ones. The other colors are going to get planted in back where I can see them from the teeny tiny patio.

And I really, really want some Orange Marmalade plants (Crossandra) for color in the fall. If I could find some...well, there's a dent in this week's paycheck

Maybe somebody needs to talk me down?


----------



## MickaC

My Walmart online purchase I made on August 20, was a good purchase, 6 pairs of leggings which I ordered in a bigger size so there don’t look like second skin.
I had a big surprise…….ordered them on August 20, they were here on August 25.
I’ve never had a Walmart purchase come so fast ever……wonder why that was…..beats me.


----------



## horseless carriage

There was a trader at the festival from which we have just returned, he was a skillful salesman. The first pair of shoes were my size and he marked them with: "Cancelled Order. Best price offer over £......... and they are yours. They are mine. But the second pair were out of stock in my size. Said skillful salesman quoted a reasonable price for the pair, the second pair of shoes he would make and forward on to me. I have traded with him for many years so I trusted him to his word. 

When they arrive I might just pose in them. Might? There's no might about it, I am a right poseur!


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 237311View attachment 237312
> There was a trader at the festival from which we have just returned, he was a skillful salesman. The first pair of shoes were my size and he marked them with: "Cancelled Order. Best price offer over £......... and they are yours. They are mine. But the second pair were out of stock in my size. Said skillful salesman quoted a reasonable price for the pair, the second pair of shoes he would make and forward on to me. I have traded with him for many years so I trusted him to his word.
> 
> When they arrive I might just pose in them. Might? There's no might about it, I am a right poseur!


I like them both but the first pair are super nice


----------



## Pappy

A new American flag to replace the faded one out front.


----------



## hollydolly

Costco had the plushest Bathroom rug I've ever seen and it was long enough to be a bedroom rug.. almost 6 feet long.. . I couldn't believe they were bath mats, apart from that it has a rubber backing.. Super lush thick Pile ( an inch and a half thick).. so I bought one in Beige to go in the spare room and it matches the existing carpet very well


----------



## Georgiagranny

A bright red long-sleeve t-shirt. I have them in a whole bunch of colors and wear long-sleeves under my required Kroger short-sleeve shirt because it's darned cold in the store, even in the bakery.

It's a men's t-shirt because...the women's t-shirts are $3 more than the men's. Go figure. Yes. I'm beyond frugal, tighter than bark on a tree!


----------



## katlupe

A DVD-RW Drive, MP3 player, oat hay. orchard grass hay and a bag of coffee beans. All from Amazon.


----------



## Pinky

Facewash, milia remover, and two blouses


----------



## Gary O'

My lady finally broke down and bought a little pot

No, not that kind

This kind



40 bucks

It's actually a quite large pot
enough for soup for a week

She said she felt kinda bad for getting it

Told her
_*'Woman, I buy all the tools I need, when I need them
so don't you feel any kinda bad
It's a tool
Now*_
*Go ahead and put it with the rest of the two or three dozen pots'*


----------



## PamfromTx

That's very pretty!!!!!!!!  Love it!


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Emerald Green is the go to style colour over here at the moment in women's clothing.. I love the colour. I saw a beautiful Emerald Green Polka dot blouse the other day.. exactly what I would like.. but it was way over what I'd be willing to pay for it..
> 
> I do have a green and white polka dot shirt but it's a different style.. I've also got a couple of Emerald green tops, and a cardigan..





Pinky said:


> Facewash, milia remover, and two blouses


@Pinky what type of milia remover did you buy?


----------



## David777

A nephew's wedding is this Saturday up in San Francisco at a state historic building old church.  Ordered a couple recently published  regional hiking books to give them ideas of where to explore outdoors in our region with its abundance of parks and public open space lands.  Neither he or his bride have been outdoor enthusiasts so is my way to orient them into a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Emerald Green is the go to style colour over here at the moment in women's clothing.. I love the colour.


Green has been my preferred colour of late, not just emerald, quite the leprechaun you might say.


----------



## Teacher Terry

I had my car smog so I could renew the registration, ordered dog food and went grocery shopping. I shop once a month and my bill was 80 more than last month.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Tune up kit for my riding mower..


----------



## Jackie23

Seat Belt adjuster to keep the seat belt off my neck lest I get choked.


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie23 said:


> Seat Belt adjuster to keep the seat belt off my neck lest I get choked.


I've got one of those in my car.. I keep forgetting to click it on.. then I get half way along the road, and the seat belt is riding up, and I remember *duh*..too late by then


----------



## Jackie23

This is what I ordered, supposed to clamp over the belt, it hasn't arrived yet so I don't know if it will work.

https://www.amazon.com/ANDTOBO-Univ...r+adults&qid=1662124438&sprefix=seat+bely+ad%


----------



## hollydolly

Jackie23 said:


> This is what I ordered, supposed to clamp over the belt, it hasn't arrived yet so I don't know if it will work.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ANDTOBO-Universal-Adjuster-Positioner-Protector/dp/B09835QBZY/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=2ISNTI7NXSRCU&keywords=seat+belt+adjuster+for+adults&qid=1662124438&sprefix=seat+bely+ad%


that looks like they'd do better than mine... mine are just cheap ones I got somewhere.. https://www.amazon.co.uk/1423210-Ca...x=seat+belt+adjuster+for+adults,aps,73&sr=8-1


----------



## David777

Just amazon ordered a set of anti theft torx license plate screws with plastic caps to hide the head type since thieves in our area have increasingly been stealing plates they put on stolen vehicles.  Santa Clara County aka "Silicon Valley" has during recent years been seeing many criminals drive down from nearby Alameda County (Oakland) so cities have increasingly been deploying  Automated License Plate Readers (ALPRs) that has motivated thieves to install other license plates on their stolen vehicles when using them for crimes.  Plan to also glue the screws since it won't be long before more thieves start carrying the torx drivers.  

Also a case of Kellogg's unfrosted brown sugar cinnamon Pop Tarts (96 pastries) that apparently have been discontinued.  Had been wondering why Walmart stopped stocking them.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a  an electric socket extension plug which also has SB slots.. 







...and also this one for a different socket..


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> I bought a  an electric socket extension plug which also has SB slots..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and also this one for a different socket..


I have one similar to the first picture but larger that I received as a "freebie" from the electric company..  can't figure out how to use it!!


----------



## HoneyNut

I bought another pop-up mesh laundry basket from Walmart because I lost the first one (without ever having a chance to use it).


----------



## hollydolly

Which one did you get the one with the USB slots or the one with the switches ?..also yours wouldn't have 3 prongs


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> Which one did you get the one with the USB slots or the one with the switches ?..also yours wouldn't have 3 prongs


It looks kind of like the top picture, only larger.


----------



## hollydolly

like this..?


----------



## Pinky

Leann said:


> @Pinky what type of milia remover did you buy?


@Leann 

I've never tried a milia remover before. Hoping it works:
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B09B5F1TB5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> like this..?


No, much larger.  I can't take a picture because it's in one of my moving boxes.


----------



## hollydolly

Much larger ?.. can't be an extension lead then


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> Much larger ?.. can't be an extension lead then


I guess it'll have to wait til I move to new apartment and unpack!  LOL  It's been packed so long I'm not sure how to describe it.


----------



## Remy

After feeding the ferals at work on my day off, I went to Goodwill. Found 10 books. $21.90. No Goodwill you can't have the dime, you already charge enough. Scored a Tony Hillerman book. They are hard to find since Dark Winds is introducing the author to new people. 7 cozy mysteries, a cookbook and a cross stitch book.

Then to Trader Joe's and Grocery outlet. Everything was in the same area.


----------



## MickaC

Did the grocery thing, this morning…..and only bought what was on my list…..pat on the back for me.
And picked up a refill for one of my meds….that’s it.


----------



## Medusa

My husband surprised me with grooming tools for the horses at the rescue.  It's silly, but I'm all excited to have my own curry gloves, pick, brushes and scraper, _and_ a really cool carry bag is on the way from Amazon.  He bought me a minuture draft horse figurine as well. I'm not sure what kind of horse, but it looks like a Gypsy Shire, Cobb or Vanner. 
Seriously, giddy to the point of geekdom.


----------



## Mr. Ed

We had gutters installed, shopping for rainwater barrels


----------



## Jules

@Medusa    That‘s especially nice of him; he cares about what you care about.


----------



## Medusa

Jules said:


> @Medusa    That‘s especially nice of him; he cares about what you care about.


Yes, I'm very fortunate in my husband.    ♥


----------



## Blessed

I went to the grocery to get my cokes (the cheap ones) before the holiday weekend crowds.  I also grabbed milk, bread, bacon, chicken wings, cream cheese and frozen biscuits.  Decided I could carry in all the bags at one time. I dropped one bag when I got in the house.  I kept going to the kitchen, opened the back door for the dogs as I passed it.  Went to put the rest of the bags on the counter. 

Went back for the bag I dropped. It had been slung around and emptied. There was a package of bacon on the floor. The cream cheese was also in that bag and was nowhere to be found.  I went to the back door and there was big dog with the package in his mouth.  He wanted to play keep away but I won. You think he would have taken the bacon since he did not have any bagels LOL


----------



## Leann

Pinky said:


> @Leann
> 
> I've never tried a milia remover before. Hoping it works:
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B09B5F1TB5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks so much, @Pinky. Please let me know if you like it. I've never tried a milia remover either but would like to.


----------



## Buckeye

My big purchase last week.


----------



## Kaila

Jackie23 said:


> This is what I ordered, supposed to clamp over the belt, it hasn't arrived yet so I don't know if it will work.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ANDTOBO-Universal-Adjuster-Positioner-Protector/dp/B09835QBZY/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=2ISNTI7NXSRCU&keywords=seat+belt+adjuster+for+adults&qid=1662124438&sprefix=seat+bely+ad%


Those look excellent.  Thanks for posting it! 
Let us know if it works as well as it seems.


----------



## Jackie23

Kaila said:


> Those look excellent.  Thanks for posting it!
> Let us know if it works as well as it seems.


I will @Kaila


----------



## hollydolly

I bought Duck  Feather Cushion Inserts online after I couldn't get any at the Cushion store.. can you believe that ?.. anyway that's how come the High street stores are going to be lost to the internet completely one day..


----------



## JustDave

I bought a slip cover for a love seat, which I designated for the dog to use.  It was actually in excellent shape.  The slip cover was cheap, and from Walmart, and when it came in the mail and I opened the package, I though it looked like a national disaster, but after reading the directions and fumbling awkwardly with the thing for 45 minutes, I finally got the thing on the right as opposed to backwards and inside-out.  And I was surprised that it actually looks pretty good.  Sure, it's still a slip cover, but it's going to be just fine for it's purpose.  But the next living room set I get is going to be leather, or fake leather, or whatever they call that stuff.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> I bought Duck  Feather Cushion Inserts online after I couldn't get any at the Cushion store.. can you believe that ?.. anyway that's how come the High street stores are going to be lost to the internet completely one day..


I would really like to understand  "high street stores".  I hear that phrase often when I watch british TV but really don't undertand what it means.  Can you give us some information on that?  Yes I could google it, but I would rather hear from actual people that live there.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I would really like to understand  "high street stores".  I hear that phrase often when I watch british TV but really don't undertand what it means.  Can you give us some information on that?  Yes I could google it, but I would rather hear from actual people that live there.


It literally means stores who are on the High street ( High street meaning the Main street in town  and streets off that )...which is how we used to do all of our shopping... nowadays it also means any store that is bricks and mortar whether it's in a Mall , a High street  or a Retail park ( Big Box stores)...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> It literally means stores who are on the High street ( High street meaning the Main street in town  and streets off that )...which is how we used to do all of our shopping... nowadays it also means any store that is bricks and mortar whether it's in a Mall , a High street  or a Retail park ( Big Box stores)...


I knew I had it all wrong.  For some reason I thought there was like a lower level, basement if you will.  The shops on high street being those at street level.  LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I knew I had it all wrong.  For some reason I thought there was like a lower level, basement if you will.  The shops on high street being those at street level.  LOL


Easy mistake to make when you don't know....

Our retail parks tend to be quite large with sometimes hundreds of stores outdoor and in the malls, but situated well away from any town centres or high streets. This is my nearest one about 40 minutes drive...they say retail parks killed the high street... now they say Online shopping is killing the retail parks





  There's 250 stores , and 12,000 parking spaces,  but it's only the 11th largest in England


----------



## Linda

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 237311View attachment 237312
> There was a trader at the festival from which we have just returned, he was a skillful salesman. The first pair of shoes were my size and he marked them with: "Cancelled Order. Best price offer over £......... and they are yours. They are mine. But the second pair were out of stock in my size. Said skillful salesman quoted a reasonable price for the pair, the second pair of shoes he would make and forward on to me. I have traded with him for many years so I trusted him to his word.
> 
> When they arrive I might just pose in them. Might? There's no might about it, I am a right poseur!


The top pair are my fav.  My husband has a Black and White pair a little like that.


----------



## Kaila

Jackie23 said:


> I will @Kaila


If you happen to think of it at the time, then please tag me when you post about it. 
 I don't always get every reminder of every thread.


----------



## Pappy

Nothing today, but the UPS man stopped to see if we are okay because he didn’t have a package for us.


----------



## Kaila

Pappy said:


> Nothing today, but the UPS man stopped to see if we are okay because he didn’t have a package for us.



We could _help out, _by sending you some empty boxes?   

(Well, I could put an old overshoe in the one I send.)


----------



## Jackie23

Kaila said:


> If you happen to think of it at the time, then please tag me when you post about it.
> I don't always get every reminder of every thread.


Will do.


----------



## Pappy

Kaila said:


> We could _help out, _by sending you some empty boxes?
> 
> (Well, I could put an old overshoe in the one I send.)


Kaila. Boxes I don’t need, but I can always use a shoe or two. All my shoes do is stick their tongue out at me..


----------



## Kaila

Pappy said:


> Kaila. Boxes I don’t need, but I can always use a shoe or two. All my shoes do is stick their tongue out at me..


Our sending you boxes was meant to help (*not you but*...)
your poor worried-sick delivery people, who wonder about your wellbeing when you don't receive any ordered deliveries.  

That's good to know, though, 
about your footwear needs and not-needs. 
I will try to select styles that do not have tongues.
You know,
we're always trying to help out, here.....


----------



## JaniceM

I'm supposed to be getting a replacement phone, but still no tracking info...

Also, ordered a couple of items from Amazon.. they often change the delivery dates/times.  I hope they don't end up sending the two items separately.


----------



## Jules

I ordered some blackout curtains from Bed, Bath & Beyond.  There was nothing locally.  Stores quit carrying them completely or if they had some it was a minimal supply.  It seems most of the sellers on Etsy or Amazon were from Turkey.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> I ordered some blackout curtains from Bed, Bath & Beyond.  There was nothing locally.  Stores quit carrying them completely or if they had some it was a minimal supply.  It seems most of the sellers on Etsy or Amazon were from Turkey.


This is the problem I;ve been having  too...trying to track down good quality Duck  Feather Cushion Inserts... The actual Curtain and cushion store.. doesn't have any.. and all other stores who might sell them, are selling inferior quality... 

I've managed to get 2 more from Homesense on  Amazon ( most  other sellers are again inferior quality ).. but even they   were sold out of most sizes...


----------



## Georgiagranny

A vinyl strapping kit to repair the straps on my patio chairs. For two years I've been trying to jerry rig the broken ones with duct tape. Um. Hasn't worked well at all. DS says they will repair both chairs when they visit again...it's a two-person job so I'm glad they're both handy at repairing stuff.

It will be nice to have my chairs back to normal. Imagine being excited about repairing patio chairs...


----------



## Hollow

I have increased my "online" purchases rather than buy from a "proper" shop. Twofold reason for this - 1) a lot of my local shops have closed down due to Covid, and 2) I moved out of town where public transport is rare (and I don't drive) so if I need anything for the house (especially large items) I have to order it from the internet so it gets delivered. The last thing I bought was a book though, so quite tiny compared to the fold out clothes airer I bought before that.


----------



## Jules

A green linen summer dress, reduced price.  I always wonder how short a dress was designed to be when it fits me.  The average dress in a store is at least 8-10 inches too long.  Maybe it’s a top.  Doesn’t matter, it’s a dress for me.


----------



## Hollow

Jules said:


> A green linen summer dress, reduced price.  I always wonder how short a dress was designed to be when it fits me.  The average dress in a store is at least 8-10 inches too long.  Maybe it’s a top.  Doesn’t matter, it’s a dress for me.


Are you a little person like me? I'm 5'2 and dresses go down to my ankles! Long tops look better as dresses


----------



## Jules

Hollow said:


> Are you a little person like me? I'm 5'2 and dresses go down to my ankles! Long tops look better as dresses


5‘2”. I’d love to be that tall.


----------



## Pinky

I'm 5' tall and have the same problem. Tops always look like tunics on me!


----------



## Pebbles

Ooo, I wish I was 5' tall. 

I am 4' 11 in my socks. 

Maybe I should buy one of those stretch rack thingies.


----------



## Blessed

I went to Walmart last night to look at air fryers.  I need to get a new one as the first I have is getting rather worn inside and stuff has worn off the front as far as lettering to pick settings.  I wanted to be able to look at different models open them and see the cooking areas.  They were fixed where you could not open them.  No help at all.  If you have one, easy to clean, cooks great,  many uses, please let me know so I can research before I buy a new one. Appreciate any info.

It was not a wasted trip, I was able to pick up a couple of grocery items and over sized Tshirts I like to sleep in on clearance.


----------



## Hollow

Blessed said:


> I went to Walmart last night to look at air fryers.  I need to get a new one as the first I have is getting rather worn inside and stuff has worn off the front as far as lettering to pick settings.  I wanted to be able to look at different models open them and see the cooking areas.  They were fixed where you could not open them.  No help at all.  If you have one, easy to clean, cooks great,  many uses, please let me know so I can research before I buy a new one. Appreciate any info.
> 
> It was not a wasted trip, I was able to pick up a couple of grocery items and over sized Tshirts I like to sleep in on clearance.


I got an airfryer which is a ninja. It bakes, grills, roasts and dehydrates. It's new (to me) and I have only done bread, fries and chicken in it so far. It cost about $170 and came with a two year guarantee against wear & tear


----------



## Pinky

I'm waiting for 2 long-sleeve tops to be delivered today. One has a floral pattern on black background, the other is a pink patterned rib-knit tee shirt. They were on sale, but not inexpensive. Of course, there's always our GST and PST (taxes) added on. 

I also ordered 6 pair of cotton briefs. They were also on sale, but amount to almost $10.00 each. I'm glad I'm not single and dating .. lingerie cost a fortune these days!


----------



## Blessed

Hollow said:


> I got an airfryer which is a ninja. It bakes, grills, roasts and dehydrates. It's new (to me) and I have only done bread, fries and chicken in it so far. It cost about $170 and came with a two year guarantee against wear & tear


Have you been happy with it, what size is it? Is it the big one that flips up for storage?  And most importantly, is it easy to  clean? Thanks


----------



## Ken N Tx

Wipers for the pick-up..Inspection due at the end of this month..


----------



## hollydolly

Hollow said:


> I got an airfryer which is a ninja. It bakes, grills, roasts and dehydrates. It's new (to me) and I have only done bread, fries and chicken in it so far. It cost about $170 and came with a two year guarantee against wear & tear


wow that was expensive.. I suppose it's because it's a Ninja...  I have a Tower.. it's only enough for one person really.. and cost about £40


----------



## Hollow

hollydolly said:


> wow that was expensive.. I suppose it's because it's a Ninja...  I have a Tower.. it's only enough for one person really.. and cost about £40


Mine has replaced my oven because of cost to run, so hopefully it'll pay for itself come....Christmas?


----------



## hollydolly

Hollow said:


> Mine has replaced my oven because of cost to run, so hopefully it'll pay for itself come....Christmas?


fingers crossed...


----------



## Hollow

Blessed said:


> Have you been happy with it, what size is it? Is it the big one that flips up for storage?  And most importantly, is it easy to  clean? Thanks


I am delighted with it....here's a random site that sells it and tells you what it's like. I didn't buy it from there, I got mine from a retail store called "Argos"

https://www.geraldgiles.co.uk/store...term=4586475319272757&utm_content=Ad group #1


----------



## dobielvr

A few groceries.  I had an appt w/my cardiologist this morning, and afterwards I went to Trader Joe's.  It was so close by, I thought...why not.

Found some black figs I thought had left the building....but there they were.
And, a few meals to just throw in the oven to heat and serve.


----------



## Jules

After a short errand, I popped into two shops and left quickly with nothing.  I was expecting crowds because it’s the first day of school.  They were both packed with old folks like me and they weren’t shopping for the grandkids.  One electronics store had a lineup of old folks waiting for it to open.  I was thinking I must have missed a notice about the fantastic sales geared to seniors.


----------



## Leann

I went to Costco which is 150 miles round trip. Needless to say, it's something I only do once a year. I had ordered a few things online from them but didn't like them when they arrived so I opted to return them in person and do a little shopping while there. I got a few groceries, some TP (it seemed like everyone had TP in their carts) and some face cream.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> I went to Costco which is 150 miles round trip. Needless to say, it's something I only do once a year. I had ordered a few things online from them but didn't like them when they arrived so I opted to return them in person and do a little shopping while there. I got a few groceries, some TP (it seemed like everyone had TP in their carts) and some face cream.


Wow Leann.. that's a long old trip for TP and face cream.,,


----------



## Blessed

I went to walmart supercenter last night to look for a new air fryer and a new comforter that I saw on the website. No luck on either but I did come home and order the comforter on line as well as more dog food. I have a pretty comforter on the bed during the day but I change it over to a cheaper one at night because of my littles that sleep in or own the bed.

 I did find out that Walmart has decided they were losing money on the orders over $35 were shipped free is not a good idea for them.  That is why they have removed so many things that were once available for shipping. I used to order canned goods, sodas and water.  Can't do that anymore. I feel lucky I can still get the dog food.  They are now pushing the Walmart Plus program.  Yearly fee, which includes delivery.  Not a bad cost until you realize you will need to tip a driver on each delivery ( I think)  I will do some more research and let you know. 

I am still researching air fryers on Amazon but I want to see what I choose before I purchase.


----------



## SeniorBen

Jules said:


> I ordered some blackout curtains from Bed, Bath & Beyond.  There was nothing locally.  Stores quit carrying them completely or if they had some it was a minimal supply.  It seems most of the sellers on Etsy or Amazon were from Turkey.


Those work great! I have a huge picture window behind the couch, which makes TV viewing while the sun is shining nearly impossible without blackout curtains.


----------



## SeniorBen

I bought a router table from Amazon to replace my very basic home made router table. I'm looking forward to trying it out this evening.


----------



## Pappy

We got a new toaster oven recently and all we have used it for is toast and bagels. So I send away for this book from Amazon and am amazed all the things we can make. This came today.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Wow Leann.. that's a long old trip for TP and face cream.,,


I know, right? Crazy to go that far but I only do it once a year so it was okay.


----------



## Blessed

Made a last minute run to Albertson's to pick up whole brisket for 1.97 LB.  I will trim it and cut it down for the freezer.  Got some swiss cheese on sale for quiche and sandwiches, that is also for the freezer.


----------



## Jackie23

Kaila said:


> If you happen to think of it at the time, then please tag me when you post about it.
> I don't always get every reminder of every thread.


@Kaila ....got the seat belt thingy in and it works great, just to let you know.


----------



## MickaC

Just got my favourite yogurt order delivered today.
Yogurt  “ HEAVEN “
Have banana / chocolate yogurt over a sliced banana every day.
And have my “ TO DIE FOR “ Cappuccino, usually, before bedtime.


----------



## Pappy

Got a set of 4 different pans to use in the new toaster oven. This morning made poached eggs in the microwave. Came out great. Tomorrow I’ll try making them in toaster oven.


----------



## HoneyNut

Blessed said:


> If you have one, easy to clean, cooks great, many uses, please let me know so I can research before I buy a new one. Appreciate any info.


I don't, but I like watching the test kitchen people on YouTube, might give you some helpful info...


----------



## HoneyNut

I ordered a pair of Hoka shoes.  The podiatrist I went to yesterday recommended I get any model of Hoka or else the Phantom model of Topo (I had never heard of either brand).  It looked like the Topo aren't manufactured in my size/width, but after trying on a large number of both men's and women's Hoka shoes with various lengths and widths, at two different stores, I finally found a pair that seem like they will work, but the store had to order them in my width so now I have to be patient for 10-14 days.


----------



## Blessed

HoneyNut said:


> I don't, but I like watching the test kitchen people on YouTube, might give you some helpful info...


Thank you so much.  I love test kitchen, used to watch on PBS.  I am going to check those 2 out, I will probably get the first one.  Got to go find the place with the best price!!


----------



## Seren

I just bought an indoor gas 3-burner gas oven with a load of accessories and tomorrow will be collecting the 13kg propane gas bottle to hook it up to. Going to put it away but bought it in preparation for the power cuts they're repeatedly saying we're likely to have. Already got candles and the like - I bought both real candles and LED with extra batteries -so no worries about light.

@Hollow, that Ninja air fryer thingy looks brill! I'm trying to decide whether or not to get one of those or go for the multifunction oven. Anyone got the latter and if so was it worth buying?


----------



## Kaila

Jackie23 said:


> @Kaila ....got the seat belt thingy in and it works great, just to let you know.


Thank you for this, Jackie!  I truly appreciate it.


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> I ordered a pair of Hoka shoes.  The podiatrist I went to yesterday recommended I get any model of Hoka or else the Phantom model of Topo (I had never heard of either brand).  It looked like the Topo aren't manufactured in my size/width, but after trying on a large number of both men's and women's Hoka shoes with various lengths and widths, at two different stores, I finally found a pair that seem like they will work, but the store had to order them in my width so now I have to be patient for 10-14 days.


why would your podiatrist recommend running shoes for you ?


----------



## WheatenLover

So much. Raised dog bowls contraption (dog has arthritis). A XL Rubbermaid bath mat. A twin mattress pad. A blanket for me. Playtex gloves. Nitrile gloves. Six mouse traps. Odoban disinfectant spray. I had all this stuff in PA (except for mouse traps) but they wouldn't fit in the car and  my son refused to mail any more boxes to my cousin (it was very expensive).


----------



## HoneyNut

hollydolly said:


> why would your podiatrist recommend running shoes for you ?


LOL I don't think he wants me to run in them, it seems to me that it must be because of the extra cushioning in the forefoot and the roomy toe area, but I didn't question him so I'm not completely sure.  I think I must have wider feet and bigger toes than average.


----------



## JustBonee

WheatenLover said:


> So much. *Raised dog bowls contraption (d*og has arthritis). A XL Rubbermaid bath mat. A twin mattress pad. A blanket for me. Playtex gloves. Nitrile gloves. Six mouse traps. Odoban disinfectant spray. I had all this stuff in PA (except for mouse traps) but they wouldn't fit in the car and  my son refused to mail any more boxes to my cousin (it was very expensive).



Those raised dog bowls are good for any larger size dog,  at any age.    
Bending their neck down never felt right to me  .. seemed bad for digestion.


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> LOL I don't think he wants me to run in them, it seems to me that it must be because of the extra cushioning in the forefoot and the roomy toe area, but I didn't question him so I'm not completely sure.  I think I must have wider feet and bigger toes than average.


Are you Tall ?... I'm just thinking you know that there's a lot of good quality training shoes out there with cushioning , that wouldn't cost so much money... I just wondered why the Doc would recommend those over others.. but as you say if you have larger feet , then that might be the reason


----------



## JaniceM

A 6-pack of assorted cream soups, and a 12-pack of Hint flavored water.


----------



## Gary O'

My lovely lady is frugal
Frugal to a fault
I seldom bug her about this, because, hey, if yer gonna have a fault....

Anyway, she's been buying these Dollar Tree mops for quite awhile
Goes thru one about ever two weeks
They're not much more than a plastic tube with a glorified dust bunny stapled on
We talked
She got this
40 bucks well spent
'loves it'
Mission accomplished


----------



## HoneyNut

Gary O' said:


> They're not much more than a plastic tube with a glorified dust bunny stapled on


good description!  I made the mistake during the pandemic of putting a cheap Walmart mop in my pickup order, and it was just like you described!


----------



## RadishRose

A 40 oz bag of doggie Beggin' Strips, a 25 oz bag of Pupperoni, a pair of pj's for myself; a jar of peanut butter and an autumn wreath for outside-


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> a 25 oz bag of Pupperoni


Do you have picture of those?
I'm kinda hungry


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Do you have picture of those?
> I'm kinda hungry
> 
> View attachment 238328








Here's a good boy


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Here's a good boy


*WOOF!*


----------



## squatting dog

New sofa came today. electric wall away with electric adjustable head rest. Wife, and more importantly, the fur baby, love it.


----------



## JaniceM

Made a trip to grocery store..  netted 2 packs of Phillies, a small (2-serving) cake, a bag of white Reese's thins, and yogurt.  Oh, and a small bag of Funions- never tried them before.


----------



## Blessed

WheatenLover said:


> So much. Raised dog bowls contraption (dog has arthritis). A XL Rubbermaid bath mat. A twin mattress pad. A blanket for me. Playtex gloves. Nitrile gloves. Six mouse traps. Odoban disinfectant spray. I had all this stuff in PA (except for mouse traps) but they wouldn't fit in the car and  my son refused to mail any more boxes to my cousin (it was very expensive).


Sounds like you are getting the house in ship shape order. Once you have the kitchen set up, fresh meat and produce your cousin is going to be one spoiled man. We will be able to hear the moans of "oh, my God this is good" all the way here!!


----------



## Jules

Every time I drop something off at the charity store, I do a quick search.  Two royal blue tops and a dressier skirt.  It’s a good charity so I always feel like I’ve killed two birds with one stone when I shop there.  Something for me; $ for them.


----------



## Hollow

I just bought some towels. They are Turquoise and I forgot to wash them through before using them. The facecloth turned the water a pretty colour, but I must remember not to put them in with the other washing!


----------



## Pappy

Got these yesterday. Thelma says the ankle strap seems to help. I haven’t use the pan set yet.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I frittered away $18 on an autumn decoration for DD's front door and another $3.50 for two kitchen towels. 

The front door needed something new, and my kitchen towels are getting a bit shabby.  

BTW, I have three very big muslin towels (36" x 36") for wiping dishes (does anybody do that anymore?) that were made from flour sacks more than 100 years ago. No kidding! I inherited them from MIL, who was given them by an older friend of hers who was moving to assisted living. The friend embroidered "xxx" in one corner of each of them so that when she lent them out, she always knew which were hers and got them back. Can we say that muslin, um, wears well? LOL


----------



## hollydolly

yes I still use tea towels because I wash up by hand, I don't have a dishwasher here...    except me....

After my Iphone charger failed me in the car yesterday.. I ordered new Iphone  lightening cables  as soon as I got home, and they arrived today.. instead of the boring old white ones I've had for years.. I got myself some pretty pink ones.. love these..






Also...I finally found an electric heat pad that gets hot enough to relieve the pain in my lower back. For years I've used Microwaved heat pads.. but they get cool after about 30 minutes.. and sometimes I really need the heat on longer to get pain relief.. and _finally .._ I found an electric one which wraps around like a belt and has 6 heat settings...ooooh yes... 


Wish it was around when I was younger when I used to suffer crippling Menstrual pain 3 days a month.. it would have been a boon...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> wraps around like a belt and has 6 heat settings..


Is it made by Sunbeam.  We have a flat one and a curved one.  I like how it turns off after 2 hours.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Is it made by Sunbeam.  We have a flat one and a curved one.  I like how it turns off after 2 hours.


No it's Briehievy... this one...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09KL2CKRY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> No it's Briehievy... this one...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09KL2CKRY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Oh, I like that one Holly. Just what I need for my back and hip. I have a small pad that just doesn’t do the job. Let me know if it gets good and warm. Pappy


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Oh, I like that one Holly. Just what I need for my back and hip. I have a small pad that just doesn’t do the job. Let me know if it gets good and warm. Pappy


Pappy I've already tried it for a few minutes on level 6. It takes about a minute to get to temperature... it doesn't get as hot as a piping hot Pad out of the microwave, but it does get nice and warm .. and   because it's wrapped around and the heat is constant because it's plugged in, and therefore doesn't get cooler and cooler as the time passes.. it really does give that feeling of pain relief...


----------



## JaniceM

I had all the ingredients to make chicken and biscuits tomorrow, so I went to the store to buy chicken.  Also bought more yogurt, a Stouffer's entree, a jar of bouillon cubes, and a pack of bathroom tissue.


----------



## JaniceM

3 bags of pumpkin spice coffee from Amazon, because I couldn't find it in a grocery store.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Three different kinds of ice cream that were on sale at Kroger this week. Three. I don't want to chance running out...jussayin'

Oh, another thing: DD and I are going to the garden center this afternoon. There are probably things there with my name on them.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a pair of black leggings with stirrups.. they're so hard to come by now.. most legging have no stirrups, when in fact all of them used to have them.... and you really need them to have foot straps to hold them into your boots in winter.. I eventually found some on Amazon, but they've got to be shipped from China

These type of leggings..


----------



## win231

A few months ago, I bought a clothes drying rack.  I only use my dryer for briefs, socks & old clothes for work outside.
I didn't want to spend a lot for a steel one.  I found this one - cheap enough to buy 2:  (Witmor Drying Rack)
Damn!  It was $25.00.  Now, it's $58.00.


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> I bought a pair of black leggings with stirrups.. they're so hard to come by now.. most legging have no stirrups, when in fact all of them used to have them.... and you really need them to have foot straps to hold them into your boots in winter.. I eventually found some on Amazon, but they've got to be shipped from China
> 
> These type of leggings..


Nice!  Modeling:
Hat
Sunglasses
Necklace
Purse
Boots
Legs
Remember that popular phrase in the 70's?  "What you see is what you get."


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> Nice!  Modeling:
> Hat
> Sunglasses
> Necklace
> Purse
> Boots
> Legs
> Remember that popular phrase in the 70's?  "What you see is what you get."


lol..well I think you were giving me a compliment and I thank you... but just to point out this was not taken in the 70's...


----------



## Georgiagranny

There wasn't anything in the garden center that spoke to me except the weed killer refill that I went there for in the first place. Sigh.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> There wasn't anything in the garden center that spoke to me except the weed killer refill that I went there for in the first place. Sigh.


I've noticed that there's very little good stuff in the Garden centre of late ( Fauna and flora)>. I wonder if it's because we had a super hot summer


----------



## PamfromTx

1)   A beautiful silk  blouse for my niece; it's maroon colored ~ her school color.  She is now teaching in Uvalde.

2)  A pair or sterling silver earring loops for the same niece.

I almost bought yet another vase and decided against it.  I just gave Goodwill 4 vases last week.


----------



## Jules

A $300 filling for one tooth.  Next tooth is a bigger job so that will be an extra ouch.  Then went to the grocery store and bought ice cream on sale.  
Helped my husband choose new glasses at his optometrist’s office.  $1200 for a simple prescription.  I asked if they had a senior’s discount so that saved  5%.  My optometrist gives 10% and the prices are better to start with for top of the line lenses.  It’s always better to stick with the local office for someone like me who is visually challenged and often needs adjustments.  I’m so glad I left the office that he deals with.  He refuses to shop around.  Oh well, he’s doesn’t care as he’d be happy to never go in any store again.


----------



## hollydolly

A reversible
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Coverless Duvet... they're my saviour now I'm on my own, and my hands hurt changing Duvet covers in winter.. with these no covers  are necessary


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> I bought a pair of black leggings with stirrups.. they're so hard to come by now.. most legging have no stirrups, when in fact all of them used to have them.... and you really need them to have foot straps to hold them into your boots in winter.. I eventually found some on Amazon, but they've got to be shipped from China
> 
> These type of leggings..


You look great!


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> lol..well I think you were giving me a compliment and I thank you... but just to point out this was not taken in the 70's...


Sometimes I wonder if the compliments are a backhanded **** take. These trousers by a company known as Chester Cordite, (how I love their name,)

are almost the same as the two pairs of trousers that I was measured up for today. The only difference is that I prefer them without the buttoned flap pockets. Like these, mine will have a high waist, be front pleated, wide hems and a turned up cuff.
That backhanded compliment, "Oh man, I wish I had the nerve to wear pants like that," said about one of my favourite pair of trousers."
They are maroon, similar style to the those above and made by my good lady.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> I bought a pair of black leggings with stirrups.. they're so hard to come by now.. most legging have no stirrups, when in fact all of them used to have them.... and you really need them to have foot straps to hold them into your boots in winter.. I eventually found some on Amazon, but they've got to be shipped from China
> 
> These type of leggings..


Who is this hottie?  Not only do you look young, you are attractive.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Who is this hottie?  Not only do you look young, you are attractive.


hahaha..Pam, you sound surprised ..


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> hahaha..Pam, you sound surprised ..


Not at all surprised.  

Keep buying those boots!


----------



## MickaC

This is the opposite of what I have bought recently……..

I will NEVER, NEVER, EVER buy another storage bin or tub, or container, EVER , NEVER AGAIN, as long as I shall live.
I am so done with them.
I have a few left I’m still using for now.

NOT BUYING ANY OF THOSE EVER AGAIN……..There I feel better now.


----------



## Blessed

I have not been out of the house all week.  I am going to try to get out tomorrow for a few things on sale at the grocery for the freezer and pantry.  I am almost out of grapes, go to have those.

I have however, ordered on line for delivery.  Ordered some extra dog food and like @hollydolly got a new comforter for the bed.  I am so looking forward to the fall and winter.


----------



## Bella

My exciting purchase. Aquaboon 50-Pack of 5 Micron 10" Sediment Whole House Water Filter Replacement Cartridges.


----------



## SeniorBen

I bought a bluetooth speaker system for my shop so I can listen to music and podcasts while working... that is when I'm not running noisy equipment where I have to wear ear protection.


----------



## horseless carriage

Bella said:


> My exciting purchase. Aquaboon 50-Pack of 5 Micron 10" Sediment Whole House Water Filter Replacement Cartridges.





SeniorBen said:


> I bought a bluetooth speaker system for my shop so I can listen to music and podcasts while working... that is when I'm not running noisy equipment where I have to wear ear protection.


"Aquaboon 50-Pack of 5 Micron 10" Sediment Whole House Water Filter Replacement Cartridges."
What is all this aqua-babble?
I bought a bluetooth speaker system for my shop so I can listen to music and podcasts while working.
Bluetooth? Podcast?
More gibberish, I have just the thing for bluetooth.


----------



## Ruthanne

Dog poop bags


----------



## StarSong

Mostly food, but also a long sleeve, lightweight, blue and red plaid flannel shirt.  I'm waiting for Amazon to deliver an enzymatic cleaner to clean up a few accidents by our new dog.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Chocolate. A large bag of Dove Dark Chocolate. Because when you're out of chocolate, _*you're just out of chocolate. *_Must. Have. Chocolate.


----------



## RadishRose

A carpet runner.


----------



## Leann

Two turtleneck tops, two sweaters and one blouse...all on sale.


----------



## NorthernLight

A mattress. I've been sleeping on rubber mats on the floor or ground for years (off and on). But the past couple of weeks, my back has been bothering me. I believe it can be remedied through exercise, but that might take a while.

Only one furniture store in town. I paid CAD 300 plus tax. If I stay here for 2 years, that's less than 50 cents a day. Not too terrible.

Today I brought it home in my car and struggled it up the stairs. This evening I'll set it up and try it out.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> A mattress. I've been sleeping on rubber mats on the floor or ground for years (off and on). But the past couple of weeks, my back has been bothering me. I believe it can be remedied through exercise, but that might take a while.
> 
> Only one furniture store in town. I paid CAD 300 plus tax. If I stay here for 2 years, that's less than 50 cents a day. Not too terrible.
> 
> Today I brought it home in my car and struggled it up the stairs. This evening I'll set it up and try it out.


well carrying mattresses upstairs is not going to do your back any favours at all... .. however I do hope that sleeping on a proper mattress brings you some relief for your pain


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> well carrying mattresses upstairs is not going to do your back any favours at all... .. however I do hope that sleeping on a proper mattress brings you some relief for your pain


Had to be done. They would have delivered it, sometime next week, but I wanted it now.

Making it (tucking in the sheets, etc.) is a bit tricky too. I'm just glad I didn't buy a mattress with memory foam; those were even heavier!


----------



## mike4lorie

A new used truck...

Bought another truck, and took the wife to the dentist to have some teeth pulled, and yesterday ran around to get the insurance set up and pay for the truck...

Thursday around noon, I was sitting, watching TV..when my wife came to me and said she found a good truck... my reply to her, was I didn't know we were looking for another truck... We have a 2006 Ford F150 Lariat with over 350 km on it, which is around 217 miles... and still runs like the day I bought it, and runs like a new truck...

The one she pointed out to me is a 2008 Ford F150 Lariat with 140Km which is about 86 miles. It's like a new truck. My 2006 is a 4-door cab, this one is a super cab, which has the small doors on the back... It has a sunroof, electric windows, air, and leather. Like my other one..4x4 like the other truck. They are pretty much identical trucks, just different size cabs. My 2006 has a 5'4" box pn the back with a hard tunnel box cover. This one has a 6' box, with a soft tunnel cover.

So,, they want $12,000 for it. So I call my brother because he lives close to where the truck is for sale. I call him and ask him to look under it, check out the engine, and make sure the air and heat work... check the engine... I ask him to take it for a test drive, and get back to me, while I sit in the dentist's parking lot waiting for my wife while she gets some teeth pulled out... He calls me about an hour and a half later and tells me the truck is solid, in mint condition... So I thank him. I call the Lady who is selling the truck, I told her I will buy it, and that I will email her $2000 and would be up tomorrow to pay her (Friday)...

Now here comes the fun stuff... We have one of those banks that have no building, they are up somewhere in the sky. So I called them... telling them I need to take $12,000 out of my account. So they tell me, ok, they can get a certified cheque ready, and have it couriered to my home for Monday... I said that is no good because the truck will be gone by the time I get the cheque... So... Here comes the fun part... I have a $3000 a day withdrawal on my bank card at an ATM... So he tells me to go to the bank machine for the bank I use, and take the money out of it, they will lift my limit for a one-time only to $12,000... So I say to him, ok so if the ATM runs out of money then what... He keeps telling me not to worry about this, and asked what time I would be back in my home town... and I reply in a couple of hours so he tells me I'll be able to do this till 8:00 that night...

So my wife has a mouth full of gauze, I can hardly understand a word she is saying to me...I go into the bank, put my card in the ATM and ask for 12,000 bucks... The machine says a lower amount, so I try $10,000, and then $5000, and then $2000... So out comes 40 Fifties... So I do it again... and I whip back out to the truck... and hand my wife the $4000 in fifties... So I go back to the machine... and I take the rest out, and now we look like we deal drugs, cuz my wife has the 240 Fifties in a bag, the pile of 50's is about 3 inches tall... So we go home... I get her cleaned up, and in her jammies so she can relax. I am in the kitchen counting the 50's in piles of 20 fifties for $1000 in each pile which I paper clip each of the 12 piles... I stick it into a plastic bag. and my wife says bury it into the freezer... I call the Lady back, and told her, that I would not send her the $2000 down, and she thought I changed my mind. I said no... But I am bringing you 240 fifties... So now make the story little shorter, she asks me on my way up if I could stop at the garage and pick up the safety... I did... I got to her place, took the truck for a run, came back, tried my luck and said would you take $11,000 for the truck... She says no, she's firm on the 12... I said ok... So I hand her the bag of money... told her, I counted it 3 times, my wife counted it three times... and told her I was going to take my truck to go and get insurance on it, and the plates...

So, my other truck is sitting at my brother's today, it will drive it back to my place next week, and get his wife to follow him so he has a drive home. and the new truck is in the driveway...

I now understand why some people drive a backhoe into an ATM and take the whole machine, I honestly did not know that those machines have that kind of money in them...


----------



## Been There

I wanted to swap my Queen bed for a King bed, but since I couldn't just buy a headboard to match the rest of my bedroom set, I bought a padded headboard from Macy's Furniture. I am waiting for it to arrive and be delivered. Lord only knows how long that will take.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I didn't buy anything today. That's right. Nothing! However, DD spent a king's ransom for a new dryer to be delivered tomorrow. Tomorrow is 24 hours long, like every other day! She was told to expect it between 8am and 8 pm. Should she believe it?


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought loads.. I bought a bottle green long sleeve shirt/blouse.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A pair of Mom jeans.. in one store.. then in Costco, along with a kings ransom of groceries ( see this thread... https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...o-vegans-and-vegetarians-look-away-now.74840/ ) I bought a new hallway rug... it's really beautiful and soft, like the coat of an Angora Rabbit,  ..... and a Giant pack of Kitchen rolls ... then as if I didn't spend enough, I bankrupted myself by filling my tank up with Petrol at Costco garage, which thank the good lord is 12p per litre cheaper than my local garage..


----------



## NorthernLight

I'm pleased to report that after one night, the new mattress has resolved 90% of my lower back discomfort! I'd have been disappointed if the $300 had been for nothing.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly That shirt is exactly what I'd have bought. Color. Style. Perfect. Mom jeans? Do you mean high-waisted skinny jeans? I've grown very fond of mine. Much more comfortable than the low-slung ones (they're called mid-rise...pffft) I've been wearing for years and years. It's hard to wear jeans that hang around the hips when you've no hips! I always had to wear a belt to hold them up and felt positively strangled.

@NorthernLight Tickled for you that the mattress suits you. Could be that the "give" in the mattress allowed your body to relax and the mattress to form itself to your body, rather than lying on a mat on a hard surface. There sure isn't any "give" on a hard surface! I'm glad that you're getting restful sleep and are now mostly minus the backache.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly That shirt is exactly what I'd have bought. Color. Style. Perfect. Mom jeans? Do you mean high-waisted skinny jeans? I've grown very fond of mine. Much more comfortable than the low-slung ones (they're called mid-rise...pffft) I've been wearing for years and years. It's hard to wear jeans that hang around the hips when you've no hips! I always had to wear a belt to hold them up and felt positively strangled.


Yes high waisted Jeans..but not skinny... straight legs... much more slimming than skinny jeans, which I can't stand tbh, they make everyone's legs look like drainpipes..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Yes high waisted Jeans..but not skinny... straight legs... much more slimming than skinny jeans, which I can't stand tbh, they make everyone's legs look like drainpipes..


Love that top, style and color.  I bet it will look great with jeans or those new leggings you bought.  You have a great sense of style!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Love that top, style and color.  I bet it will look great with jeans or those new leggings you bought.  You have a great sense of style!


thanks Blessed, that's kind of you to say.. I will more than likely pair it with my leggings rather than the jeans..you're right


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> thanks Blessed, that's kind of you to say.. I will more than likely pair it with my leggings rather than the jeans..you're right


I need to get some new winter things but have not had the energy to go shop.  I thank you for giving me ideas of what to look for.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> Yes high waisted Jeans..but not skinny... straight legs... much more slimming than skinny jeans, which I can't stand tbh, they make everyone's legs look like drainpipes..


My mother always said my legs were so skinny that both of them would make one good one. In school I was called "Birdlegs"


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> My mother always said my legs were so skinny that both of them would make one good one. In school I was called "Birdlegs"


..so the last thing in the world you want are skinny jeans or drainpipe trousers of any sort.. it'll just accentuate them...

I'm the opposite I have big calves.. athletes legs...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly  No, no! That was then. This is now. Now I'm thin but not rail thin like I was then, and my legs actually have some shape to them


----------



## Georgiagranny

Kitty litter, kitty food, kitty treats, Ensure (it's what's for breakfast at 4am because who wants food at that hour unless they've been out being "overserved"), multivitamins. Talk about an exciting list!!!!

Tomorrow I might buy some more $5 iris bulbs and a chrysanthemum or two. Might. Depends on how I feel at noon when I'm done at work.


----------



## deaver

bird seed for my migrators and them what stays


----------



## JustBonee

This morning  I ordered dog food and bags of treats from Chewy ....   should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@deaver and @Bonnie Your shopping lists are as exciting as mine!

Some days I just wanna take everything out of savings and go crazy shopping. For myself. Never mind the kitty or the g'kids or the garden. Just wanna spend it all on _mememememememe !_


----------



## ronaldj

just got home from grocery store, $250 lighter


----------



## StarSong

ronaldj said:


> just got home from grocery store, $250 lighter


I feel you on that one, Ronald.  Food prices are shocking.


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Dog poop bags


Yes, You gotta have poop bags, have a good supply, always…..would never want to run out.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought some autumn Decor.. it's what I went out to buy and was disappointed that out of 4 different stores, no-one had anything worth having  very much to decorate my home for autumn.

I ended up getting a couple of pumpkin shaped candles.. a garland for the mantelpiece.. some tiny bronze coloured pumpkin ornaments to sit on the silver salver .. an Autumn Wreath , and a few flowers to add to my jug of spring flowers in the livingroom..but really not what I would have chosen if there had been more variety


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I am a collector of cookbooks and over the past few years I have become interested in older cookbooks. I still buy the occasional new cookbook, but most of my purchases now are secondhand vintage books. My latest find is the National Trust Book of Christmas and Festive Day Recipes (1983). I love buying books online, and getting books in the mail is one of my all-time favourite things, but waiting for them to arrive is agony. I am so impatient. LOL


----------



## hollydolly

TeaBiscuit said:


> I am a collector of cookbooks and over the past few years I have become interested in older cookbooks. I still buy the occasional new cookbook, but most of my purchases now are secondhand vintage books. My latest find is the National Trust Book of Christmas and Festive Day Recipes (1983). I love buying books online, and getting books in the mail is one of my all-time favourite things, but waiting for them to arrive is agony. I am so impatient. LOL


Oh I wish I'd known, I had an original Mrs Beeton Cook book from the 1920's... I just donated it to the Charity Book shop... I would have sent it to you if I'd known..


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> Yes, You gotta have poop bags, have a good supply, always…..would never want to run out.


I bought them bulk this time.  I got 810 of them...lol


----------



## JaniceM

I treated myself to a 2-pound bag of Sunkist Fruit Gems.


----------



## Chet

I bought groceries on senior day and got a 10% discount on most items. I went with my new bifocals and found things I never noticed before. I avoided the eye doctor for a few years because of covid.


----------



## Pinky

JaniceM said:


> I treated myself to a 2-pound bag of Sunkist Fruit Gems.


@JaniceM 
What are Sunkist Fruit Gems?


----------



## TeaBiscuit

hollydolly said:


> Oh I wish I'd known, I had an original Mrs Beeton Cook book from the 1920's... I just donated it to the Charity Book shop... I would have sent it to you if I'd known..


It was lovely of you to think of me. Thank you! The book will find a good home, I am sure.


----------



## JaniceM

I treated myself to a 2-pound bag of Sunkist Fruit Gems.  


Pinky said:


> @JaniceM
> What are Sunkist Fruit Gems?


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> I bought them bulk this time.  I got 810 of them...lol


Wow, I’ve never seen any in bulk here….great find.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @deaver and @Bonnie Your shopping lists are as exciting as mine!
> 
> Some days I just wanna take everything out of savings and go crazy shopping. For myself. Never mind the kitty or the g'kids or the garden. Just wanna spend it all on _mememememememe !_


..and you should.. even if only once.. because no-one deserves it more


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Yanno? I was going to do that until I started thinking about the cost of a new fridge. I don't need one yet (knock wood), but...

Not to mention the list of stuff that can go altogether wrong and need immediate cash. Fooey.

I had a goal of having a consistent $500 balance in my checking account like in the old days. Having reached that, it doesn't seem like much so the new goal is $1000. Always told the kids to only spend half of what they had on hand. Now I gotta take my own advice


----------



## Remy

JaniceM said:


> I treated myself to a 2-pound bag of Sunkist Fruit Gems.
> 
> View attachment 240469


They sell those in bulk at WINCO Foods. They are sometimes out because they are popular. Really good.


----------



## Remy

I ordered two shampoo bars and two regular bars of soap from Etsy. I've ordered from this shop before and found I really liked the shampoo bars. Palm free.

I ordered 4 skeins of DK weight yarn and some small knitting needles from WEBS online. This is after hitting the local yarn shop this week also.


----------



## hollydolly

yesterday I bought 2  thick rugs for the foyer ( downstairs hallways)...  and also a pair of yoga/exercise  pants.. ( with pockets for my phone )


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> I ordered two shampoo bars and two regular bars of soap from Etsy. I've ordered from this shop before and found I really liked the shampoo bars. Palm free.
> 
> I ordered 4 skeins of DK weight yarn and some small knitting needles from WEBS online. This is after hitting the local yarn shop this week also.


what are you knitting Remy ?


----------



## Remy

hollydolly said:


> what are you knitting Remy ?


I'm not much of a knitter and I stick to small things and scarves. I like to knit novelty items (I've actually knit cake and donuts)  I have this book and want to knit some of the animals in it. 


Mini Knitted Woodland: Cute & easy knitting patterns for animals, birds and other forest life: Ishii, Sachiyo: 0693508009882: Amazon.com: Books

I used to think I was a total looser for knitting this stuff until someone posted a literal large serving tray full of knit food items she had made on Ravelry. 

I wish I had the confidence to make something bigger but I don't. I'd like to knit a hat someday.  Do you knit @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> I'm not much of a knitter and I stick to small things and scarves. I like to knit novelty items (I've actually knit cake and donuts)  I have this book and want to knit some of the animals in it.
> 
> 
> Mini Knitted Woodland: Cute & easy knitting patterns for animals, birds and other forest life: Ishii, Sachiyo: 0693508009882: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> I used to think I was a total looser for knitting this stuff until someone posted a literal large serving tray full of knit food items she had made on Ravelry.
> 
> I wish I had the confidence to make something bigger but I don't. I'd like to knit a hat someday.  Do you knit @hollydolly


I don't knit now.. but I used to many years ago. Tbh I got very bored with it in the end.. I was never a great knitter, learned at primary school when I was about 7 or 8... and my mother knitted too.. I would knit scarves and hats, tea-cosies.. and eventually cardigans for my daughter when she was at school


----------



## Medusa

hollydolly said:


> It literally means stores who are on the High street ( High street meaning the Main street in town  and streets off that )...which is how we used to do all of our shopping... nowadays it also means any store that is bricks and mortar whether it's in a Mall , a High street  or a Retail park ( Big Box stores)...


Wonderful pictures.


----------



## Medusa

A pale pink top, some metallic sharpie markers, color-by-numbers book featuring dragons, some Paleo granola, banana chips, brazil nuts, pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds and coconut date rolls.


----------



## Pinky

@Remy

Those woodland creatures are adorable. My girlfriend loves crocheting things like that to send her young nieces. I used to crochet teddy bears to donate to charities. Unfortunately, I never learned to knit - just couldn't pick it up.

Once you've made a few, please post pics


----------



## Medusa

MickaC said:


> Yes, You gotta have poop bags, have a good supply, always…..would never want to run out.


So true.  I use three per: a double for picking up and another to pick up the pick up bags.


----------



## Medusa

TeaBiscuit said:


> I am a collector of cookbooks and over the past few years I have become interested in older cookbooks. I still buy the occasional new cookbook, but most of my purchases now are secondhand vintage books. My latest find is the National Trust Book of Christmas and Festive Day Recipes (1983). I love buying books online, and getting books in the mail is one of my all-time favourite things, but waiting for them to arrive is agony. I am so impatient. LOL


I like cookbooks too; one of the few types of books I still buy in 3D.  When I moved from veganism I gave away my vegan cookbooks and I sorely regret it now.  

Collecting vintage cookbooks is a great idea.


----------



## Remy

@Pinky I always worry about putting the item together after I knit it. This book has detailed instructions however and are knit flat which is good for me. I can knit better than crochet and that's not saying much.    I tend to have some trouble with my tension and crochet, especially with small items. That was good of you to donate. 

I did knit the mushroom so far. And I'm OK with it.


----------



## Jules

Popped into a dollar store for $4 readers. Left $18 later.  Just went and look at the receipt to see what I did buy. I would have sworn some of these had a lower price tag on the shelf - wash clothes, ice cube tray for small cubes, cotton hankies.  My fault for digging out my shopping bag rather than watching the prices.  I like to have an emergency hankie in my winter coats. Usually everything there is small except this time; they’re 12” squares.


----------



## PamfromTx

It's too hot out to go anywhere.


----------



## Pinky

Remy said:


> @Pinky I always worry about putting the item together after I knit it. This book has detailed instructions however and are knit flat which is good for me. I can knit better than crochet and that's not saying much.    I tend to have some trouble with my tension and crochet, especially with small items. That was good of you to donate.
> 
> I did knit the mushroom so far. And I'm OK with it.
> View attachment 240925


@Remy 

That is so cute! I had problems with tension whenever I tried to learn to knit .. so, I understand your tension problem with crochet.

There are nicer patterns for knitting than crochet .. at least, that's what I always found.


----------



## Medusa

Remy said:


> @Pinky I always worry about putting the item together after I knit it. This book has detailed instructions however and are knit flat which is good for me. I can knit better than crochet and that's not saying much.    I tend to have some trouble with my tension and crochet, especially with small items. That was good of you to donate.
> 
> I did knit the mushroom so far. And I'm OK with it.
> View attachment 240925


So cute!


----------



## Remy

Jules said:


> Popped into a dollar store for $4 readers. Left $18 later.  Just went and look at the receipt to see what I did buy. I would have sworn some of these had a lower price tag on the shelf - wash clothes, ice cube tray for small cubes, cotton hankies.  My fault for digging out my shopping bag rather than watching the prices.  I like to have an emergency hankie in my winter coats. Usually everything there is small except this time; they’re 12” squares.


Was that the 99 cent store because I've  noticed that it's, some dollar amount, and 99 cents. And of coarse the dollar store is $1.25 now. And I believe you about the pricing.


----------



## MickaC

I BOUGHT SOMETHING !!!!!! .
Just spent $2000.00 this morning…….my property taxes…….so I can live in my house for another year.
Failure to pay property taxes……the town takes your house. .


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I BOUGHT SOMETHING !!!!!! .
> Just spent $2000.00 this morning…….my property taxes…….so I can live in my house for another year.
> Failure to pay property taxes……the town takes your house. .


we have the same here but it's called Council tax..


----------



## Medusa

MickaC said:


> I BOUGHT SOMETHING !!!!!! .
> Just spent $2000.00 this morning…….my property taxes…….so I can live in my house for another year.
> Failure to pay property taxes……the town takes your house. .


Yeesh.  I'm glad you were ready and get to keep your house.  ♥


----------



## JustBonee

Have a new dining table and  chairs arriving tomorrow   ...  expensive,  but pretty,  modern walnut set.
  Excited to get some new furniture,  and do a little redecorating for fall.


----------



## MickaC

Medusa said:


> Yeesh.  I'm glad you were ready and get to keep your house.  ♥


We used to have added time after the due date……not any more.


----------



## Jules

Remy said:


> Was that the 99 cent store because I've  noticed that it's, some dollar amount, and 99 cents. And of coarse the dollar store is $1.25 now. And I believe you about the pricing.


Not the 99 cent store.  Truthfully, I don’t know the name.   There are four different stores within a reasonable distance and I just think of them in terms of what stores are around them.  They should just name them ‘the less expensive for so much junk’ stores.  Purchases have to be reviewed carefully.


----------



## horseless carriage

The smashed screen on my phone set me back fifty quid today. There's another Aloha shirt in the pipeline, the fabric, along with the notions, that's the bits and bobs you need like lining, collar stiffeners, buttons thread et cetera, in case you are not familiar with sewing, which cost as much as a ready made shirt, only the fabric is far better quality than off the shelf shirts.

Talking of spending, i have just realised that I need to put some credit on my phone.


----------



## Trish

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Posner-EK4...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

I am a bit of a kitchen gadget geek!  I bought one of these although, mine was in a sale.  I don't know how long the novelty will last but, this morning, we made pancakes


----------



## hollydolly

Just bought 2 of these , one in red, the other in Navy blue...










travel electronics accessories organiser bags.. .. I'll use them mainly around the house as well as the occasional travelling..


----------



## Capt Lightning

The cordless extension phone in our house packed up so we bought another Panasonic one.  The sound quality was so bad that we had to return it to the shop.  We then bought a BT phone, but it was just as bad, and the wireless signal wouldn't travel between rooms.   It's going back tomorrow.   This leaves us with our old Philips phone which works perfectly, but has been superseded.  In desperation I looked on eBay and found a used set of the Philips phones so I'm buying that.  Hope they work OK.

Apparently landline phones as we know them are being replaced by 2025 with VoIP phones.  Yea, sure.  They've been promising us fibre broadband for years, but there's no chance of it coming.  We use a 4G mobile network for internet, but wanted to retain a home phone too.


----------



## Jules

@Capt Lightning   It’s the same thing in Canada.  A few years ago we replaced our home phone with a couple of different brands that had terrible sound.  Finally found a similar Panasonic set online.  Still not the same quality as the original.  I prefer to just use my cell phone because it has better sound.  LD to the US is included in our very inexpensive internet package.


----------



## dobielvr

I bought a new Panasonic landline from Costco a couple of years ago.  I really like it. 
It came w/2 base phones and 3 hand held phones.

It has a speaker phone option on it, which I really like and use a lot.


----------



## win231

NorthernLight said:


> A mattress. I've been sleeping on rubber mats on the floor or ground for years (off and on). But the past couple of weeks, my back has been bothering me. I believe it can be remedied through exercise, but that might take a while.
> 
> Only one furniture store in town. I paid CAD 300 plus tax. If I stay here for 2 years, that's less than 50 cents a day. Not too terrible.
> 
> Today I brought it home in my car and struggled it up the stairs. This evening I'll set it up and try it out.


You can sleep on rubber mats?  Are you around 25?


----------



## katlupe

A pink office chair and a gel cushion from Amazon. My present chair is out of shape and will probably go out to the dumpster.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> The cordless extension phone in our house packed up so we bought another Panasonic one.  The sound quality was so bad that we had to return it to the shop.  We then bought a BT phone, but it was just as bad, and the wireless signal wouldn't travel between rooms.   It's going back tomorrow.   This leaves us with our old Philips phone which works perfectly, but has been superseded.  In desperation I looked on eBay and found a used set of the Philips phones so I'm buying that.  Hope they work OK.
> 
> Apparently landline phones as we know them are being replaced by 2025 with VoIP phones.  Yea, sure.  They've been promising us fibre broadband for years, but there's no chance of it coming.  We use a 4G mobile network for internet, but wanted to retain a home phone too.


We've had fibre broadband here for several years.. but I still have a BT cordless landline set.. which works fine


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> I bought a new Panasonic landline from Costco a couple of years ago.  I really like it.
> It came w/2 base phones and 3 hand held phones.
> 
> It has a speaker phone option on it, which I really like and use a lot.


my old 3 handset cordless phones were Panasonic.. had them for years..  then when they went wrong we couldn't find any Panasonics handsets with good reviews any more.. so we chose BT.. which is British Telecom for those who don't know......  I've had these now for about 10 years I think..


----------



## SeniorBen

More electric tools! This time a sander:


----------



## Trish

Remember the snack maker I bought the other day?  Look what the chap brought home yesterday.  I think I am a bad influence 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Salter-EK2783-Electric-Boiled-Poached/dp/B077FXQ4BQ/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=salter+egg+maker&qid=1664261077&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIxLjU4IiwicXNhIjoiMC42NSIsInFzcCI6IjAuOTIifQ==&s=kitchen-appliances&sr=1-2


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lately we've been focused on getting supplies, toys, etc for our new kitten. We're stocking up on food for her. My son shopped at Walmart and Petco. Then about 10 days ago, he took me and Deja (the kitten) to Petco so we could look around for ourselves. I wasn't that pleased with the cat toys but found this cute dog toy. The casket makes a crinkly sound, which really gets her attention and Dracula squeaks. 


I've also bought some things for me and Deja from Amazon. I bought dry kitten food the vet recommended and three bottles of body wash,


----------



## Blessed

OneEyedDiva said:


> Lately we've been focused on getting supplies, toys, etc for our new kitten. We're stocking up on food for her. My son shopped at Walmart and Petco. Then about 10 days ago, he took me and Deja (the kitten) to Petco so we could look around for ourselves. I wasn't that pleased with the cat toys but found this cute dog toy. The casket makes a crinkly sound, which really gets her attention and Dracula squeaks.
> View attachment 241568
> 
> I've also bought some things for me and Deja from Amazon. I bought dry kitten food the vet recommended and three bottles of body wash,
> View attachment 241569View attachment 241570


Fromm is areally good brand, I used to buy it when I had just one dog.  Now, I have the 3 can't fit it in the budget.  Love the toy, my pups just tear them up so I don't buy them anymore.  I went to the grocery last night, I was putting things away and big dog ran by.  I turn to look and that darn dog had my cucumber. Guess he thought it was a stick!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Blessed said:


> Fromm is areally good brand, I used to buy it when I had just one dog.  Now, I have the 3 can't fit it in the budget.  Love the toy, my pups just tear them up so I don't buy them anymore.  I went to the grocery last night, I was putting things away and big dog ran by.  I turn to look and that darn dog had my cucumber. Guess he thought it was a stick!


My son went to a store a few towns away on his way home from work that sells Fromm products. They didn't have the kitten gold so he got two bags of different flavored dry food. Tomorrow will be a week I'm sitting home waiting for my delivery of kitten gold and I'm not happy about it. My vet said it might be hard to find but I found it on Amazon. That 3 day delivery is turning into possibly 8 days.  

From what I can see, all cat food is expensive, so I can imagine it's the same with dog food. One brand of 5.5 oz can of kitten food was $2.59. We got the brand that was $1.29 for the same size can but supply was limited. I also picked up a 6 can pack of 3 oz cans, just for variety. That was close to $11. I won't be buying that again. My BFF, also a former cat owner, and I were talking about the cost of food today. She theorized that the expense is why so many animals wind up being abandoned. People see these cute kittens and puppies and don't realize how much it costs to maintain them.


----------



## JaniceM

I'm waiting for an Amazon order.. my online page says "a delivery agent has been assigned to your shipment."  I've never heard of this before..  is anyone here familiar with it?


----------



## Lawrence

Well, I didn't so much buy a snowblower. This morning when I got up, washed my face and got all the eye yuckiness out of my eyes and drank some coffee and I looked on Craigslist at all the free stuff, that is what I usually do. I saw a free snowblower Greenworks 80 Volt Lithium battery powered one. The Craigslist picture said that he was cleaning out his garage and put stuff in his driveway that he didn't want no more, to just come and take what you want. Well, I went to his home with my pick- em- up truck and put the snowblower and battery charger in the pick- em-up bed. No one came out to greet me and a dog barked at me, and then I said high back to him. I thought I would be grateful, so I wrote a note on a sticky-pad and said "Hi thanks for the snow blower I was born in the mid-last century, and it would come in handy" then I signed my name on it (Lawrence) you know. I took the note up to the door and saw a security camera so turned the note he could see it on his camera then I put the sticky-note on his window. ----- I went home and put the battery in the snowblower and it and it did not work. It was zilch, zero, nothing, so I said Well-Hum then put the battery in the charger, and it is charging as we speak. I took the snow blower by the front door where I sit and took a garden to wash all the dust off of it the by golly, I saw that it looked brand new, no scars, no crash scars. I looked up on the computer and saw that a new battery cost about 80dollars and I am saying Well-Hay-Hum well see. I suppose if the snow blower does not work, I will return it to him (like we do at Walmart) and put the snow blower and battery back in his driveway and it will be all nice, shiny, and cleaned up.


----------



## J-Kat

Blessed said:


> Fromm is areally good brand, I used to buy it when I had just one dog.  Now, I have the 3 can't fit it in the budget.  Love the toy, my pups just tear them up so I don't buy them anymore.  I went to the grocery last night, I was putting things away and big dog ran by.  I turn to look and that darn dog had my cucumber. Guess he thought it was a stick!


I buy Acana dry food for my Pomeranian.  She’s a real foodie though and will eat just about any brand.  I buy her toys at Dollar Tree.  There isn’t a big selection but that has not been a problem as her favorite is the first one I got for her - an orange cat.  Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Kika

JaniceM said:


> I'm waiting for an Amazon order.. my online page says "a delivery agent has been assigned to your shipment." I've never heard of this before.. is anyone here familiar with it?


Yes, I have, twice recently.  Both times it was when the package was not delivered as promised and experienced a "delay".  Both times it arrived the same day that the "delivery agent" was assigned.  I think the agent is a euphemism for the delivery person.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Where's @hollydolly? She just posted on the what are you doing thread and has been out and about (oot and aboot to Canadians and Yoopers) and _spent money_ on stuff and she's not here telling us about it 

Furthermore, she got her hair cut!

I, for one, want to hear about her adventures.


----------



## JaniceM

Kika said:


> Yes, I have, twice recently.  Both times it was when the package was not delivered as promised and experienced a "delay".  Both times it arrived the same day that the "delivery agent" was assigned.  I think the agent is a euphemism for the delivery person.


Thanks for the info.  
It's now listed as out for delivery..


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Where's @hollydolly? She just posted on the what are you doing thread and has been out and about (oot and aboot to Canadians and Yoopers) and _spent money_ on stuff and she's not here telling us about it
> 
> Furthermore, she got her hair cut!
> 
> I, for one, want to hear about her adventures.


you hear about my adventures on the 'how was your day ' thread, you mad woman..lol... ....

Today I bought myself a Haircut and blow dry  as you've all seen already I'm sure..3 inches off , and longer layers.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bought 2 pairs of  ankle boots,  beige and black suede heeled.. I tried the beige on(taupe).. they fitted fine, didn't bother with the black.. guess what ?.. they're too tight... so they have to go back.. I'll keep the beige tho'.. bought some ceramic pumpkins  for the livingroom Autumn decor.. got them in white, black and orange...

Also got a fur lined pair of leggings.. only £7 , to wear indoors when the nights get chilly..






..new silver chain...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and then dropped into Aldi on the way home to pick up the basics.. bread, Milk.. and beer  & cake ...mile has risen 17p per litre overnight..


----------



## hollydolly

I forgot to mention my new rug which arrived today. I actually bought 2 matching rugs, and they weren't supposed to arrive until Friday, fortunately I was still here this morning when one was delivered, but not the other. I suspect that will turn up on the original date


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> you hear about my adventures on the 'how was your day ' thread, you mad woman..lol... ....
> 
> Today I bought myself a Haircut and blow dry  as you've all seen already I'm sure..3 inches off , and longer layers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought 2 pairs of  ankle boots,  beige and black suede heeled.. I tried the beige on(taupe).. they fitted fine, didn't bother with the black.. guess what ?.. they're too tight... so they have to go back.. I'll keep the beige tho'.. bought some ceramic pumpkins  for the livingroom Autumn decor.. got them in white, black and orange...
> 
> Also got a fur lined pair of leggings.. only £7 , to wear indoors when the nights get chilly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..new silver chain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and then dropped into Aldi on the way home to pick up the basics.. bread, Milk.. and beer  & cake ...mile has risen 17p per litre overnight..


What hair products do you use?  Do you take biotin supplements? My hair used to look like that but it just keeps getting thinner, falling out.  It is so frustrating.  Anybody? Anybody? what to do?


----------



## hollydolly

I used to take Biotin separately .. but now I only take a Super Vit B 12 supplement one a day.. and D3 with Vit K...
My hair is very fine.. much finer than it ever was... I'm thinking of having it cut short..

Upload a photo of your hair , and lets' have a look...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> I used to take Biotin separately .. but now I only take a Super Vit B 12 supplement one a day.. and D3 with Vit K...
> My hair is very fine.. much finer than it ever was... I'm thinking of having it cut short..
> 
> Upload a photo of your hair , and lets' have a look...


I don't have a way to take a digital picture of my hair.  It is all one length, a little longer than shoulder length.  I also have have been thinking of cutting mine short.  Since it has thinned so much, I thought that would be a good way make it look thicker. I do have the advantage of wavy/curly hair to add volume.


----------



## Lawrence

I bought a new keyboard and mouse for my computer because I wore out the original ones. I bought just the run of the mill plain Jane ONN version. I am so happy that my A key does not stick and the little rolling wheel on the mouse works. One added bonus for me was that the keyboard is bigger and has larger letters and the mouse is bigger also. Big Keys for big fingers are the only way to go along with a big He-Man Mouse.


----------



## hollydolly

Lawrence said:


> I bought a new keyboard and mouse for my computer because I wore out the original ones. I bought just the run of the mill plain Jane ONN version. I am so happy that my A key does not stick and the little rolling wheel on the mouse works. One added bonus for me was that the keyboard is bigger and has larger letters and the mouse is bigger also. Big Keys for big fingers are the only way to go along with a big He-Man Mouse.


LOL...but didn't you already say you were only a little guy ?


----------



## Jules

Yesterday a drop off at the thrift shop also meant a pickup.  Spent $35 for 6 items.  

Today I bought a couple of Maybelline products to give some colour and shape to my fast becoming invisible brows.  The one is a powder in a sponge, the other a wax that may help control all those hairs that want to go every other direction.  

The wax seems like a safer alternative to brow lamination.  I saw the sign for this in salon window.  Here’s what it is. 
https://www.allure.com/story/brow-lamination-trend-photos

Also bought some marmalade, fruit slice (candy) and crusty bread.  I was hungry for wienies and beanies.  The wieners cost too much so I refused to buy them.  Whoever thought that wieners would become expensive.


----------



## Bella

Jules said:


> *I was hungry for wienies and beanies. * The wieners cost too much so I refused to buy them.  Whoever thought that wieners would become expensive.


Wienies and beanies?  You're cute, lol!


----------



## Blessed

Bella said:


> Wienies and beanies?  You're cute, lol!


I will confess, I also get a craving for beanie weenies sometimes.  Most often during the winter months.  My Mom made them for us when I was little.  True the cost of a good hot dog has gone crazy.  I prefer Oscar Meyer beef dogs.  I just freeze them 2 per container or bag. Campbells pork n beans are the go to for the beans in my house.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I bought...wait for it...ice cream. Of course.


----------



## officerripley

This was "discontinued, out-of-stock, don't know when or if it'll ever be back in stock" and then Amazon finally got it again & it arrived today, yay!:


I already had one of these without the removable, extendable pole and just love it; that kind of clothing-iron handle on it is the most comfortable I've ever used for my little, old, arthritic hands, mainly to clean our granite shower with. And now I've got the one with that convenient removable pole so less bending over.


----------



## TC Steve

Bought for my granddaughter's puppy birthday party this weekend.  woof woof.......


----------



## hollydolly

officerripley said:


> This was "discontinued, out-of-stock, don't know when or if it'll ever be back in stock" and then Amazon finally got it again & it arrived today, yay!:
> 
> View attachment 242089
> I already had one of these without the removable, extendable pole and just love it; that kind of clothing-iron handle on it is the most comfortable I've ever used for my little, old, arthritic hands, mainly to clean our granite shower with. And now I've got the one with that convenient removable pole so less bending over.


I want one of those, will you buy me one for Christmas ?


----------



## hollydolly

I returned a pair of boots which I bought a couple of days ago (the day I had my hair cut). Hadn't tried them on in store and they didn't fit when I tried them at home.. thank goodness I did try them, I have a habit of buying footwear and not wearing them for months then it's too late to return them.. 

..then today I bought a beautiful Emerald colour Pashmina ..and  a pair of Straight leg jeans.. I have lots of jeans but they all skim the top of my flat shoes or trainers, they're not long enough to wear with heels, so I had to get some another 2 inches longer than those I already have


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> I want one of those, will you buy me one for Christmas ?


I want one too.  Would someone buy one for me for Halloween?


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> I want one too.  Would someone buy one for me for Halloween?


I need one sooner than @hollydolly  does.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I need one sooner than @hollydolly  does.


you're just greedy...


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> you're just greedy...


No, I'm not. Or I would have asked for more than one of them!


----------



## Marie5656

*Some Q Tips and Lysol cleaner. Does that count??*


----------



## PamfromTx

A body pillow that was quite costly.  My last one was just not giving me the security that I needed.  lol   Next, I'm ordering a pillow case and/or cover for it.  One little problem; this pillow is 5 feet long.  I'm 5'2".  

Need to start looking for birthday gifts for hubby's grandson and my g-niece (Lucy Jo).


----------



## Alligatorob

Land!  Substantially increasing our acreage.  Actually it is just one acre, now we have a total of just under 3 acres, not a huge plantation.   Also bought 5 acre-ft of water rights with it.  You have to have the water rights or its just desert.

We live in a place that 10 or 20 years ago was all agricultural, mostly peach and other fruit trees.  It is now rapidly being built out into suburban sprawl, lots of McMansions going in, move every day.  Doing our best to slow that process.  We have a bit more than an acre of peaches now, the new acre is in tomatoes and squash right now.  We will probably keep it that way for a while anyway. 

Truth is we  have a farmer who kind of share crops, he tends the crops and sells them, most of the rent we get is all the peaches and whatever else he has we can eat.  I just play at being a farmer.  He also takes care of the new acre, so it will be simple. 

Problem is farmer turns 90 in two months, tells me he plans to farm to 95, hope he can.  His younger brother, 89, helps when he can.  I know the day is coming we'll have to figure something else to do with it.  I have learned from him that farming peaches and produce is harder work and takes more skill than I had appreciated.

Picture is a few years old, the peaches are much larger now.


----------



## hollydolly

Just ordered a lace curtain  and a tension road   for the spare bedroom...


----------



## DebraMae

Souvenirs from vacation.  Refrigerator magnets and mug for me, trucker cap for young man who keeps an eye on my house when I am gone.


----------



## MickaC

Just the same old stuff…….groceries, meds……
But…..
Because I very seldom buy cold cereals, I bought raisin bran…..didn’t pay attention to the shelf price because I don’t carry my glasses with me……big shock when I checked the receipt at home……625g box was $9.49 .

Gas has been $1.64 per litre for the last month…..has now gone up again to $1.87 per litre…..don’t need any yet.

I’m very surprised prescription drugs have not gone up……and you know what……chocolate hasn’t gone up either……might need to stock up on that instead of real food.


----------



## MickaC

officerripley said:


> This was "discontinued, out-of-stock, don't know when or if it'll ever be back in stock" and then Amazon finally got it again & it arrived today, yay!:
> 
> View attachment 242089
> I already had one of these without the removable, extendable pole and just love it; that kind of clothing-iron handle on it is the most comfortable I've ever used for my little, old, arthritic hands, mainly to clean our granite shower with. And now I've got the one with that convenient removable pole so less bending over.


Looks like a great tool……have you ever tried any kind of steamer tool, for showers, tubs, floors, wall etc.
The first one I got was an upright, that I use for floors, then invested in one thats similar to a canister vacuum, great for everything……walls, floors, showers tubs, small attachments included, I do my oven with. Saves on cleaning products.


----------



## funsearcher!

Food and fuel--being conservative for now


----------



## NorthernLight

Yesterday I bought 6 bone-in half hams. In the coming weeks I'll cut them up for freezing (and eat some of course). I've been waiting for them to go on sale for Canadian Thanksgiving. Super cheap and delicious (not too salty).

Today I bought 36 pounds of ground beef. It's sold in 3-pound packages, which is perfect because I cook 3 pounds at a time.

I also bought some pork ribs for snacks, and beef liver for tonight's supper.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> Yesterday I bought 6 bone-in half hams. In the coming weeks I'll cut them up for freezing (and eat some of course). I've been waiting for them to go on sale for Canadian Thanksgiving. Super cheap and delicious (not too salty).
> 
> Today I bought 36 pounds of ground beef. It's sold in 3-pound packages, which is perfect because I cook 3 pounds at a time.
> 
> I also bought some pork ribs for snacks, and beef liver for tonight's supper.


Gosh.. do you have a whole room set aside just for your freezer ?


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Gosh.. do you have a whole room set aside just for your freezer ?


I think she has to eat a heavy meat diet because she can't tolerate other foods due to a health condition.  I don't have a large freezer but I do keep it filled with meats that I buy on good sales.  Added benefit, I don't have to leave the house if I don't want to.


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> Gosh.. do you have a whole room set aside just for your freezer ?


No, all I have is a fridge. (The hams are hiding at the back of the lower section.)


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I think she has to eat a heavy meat diet because she can't tolerate other foods due to a health condition.  I don't have a large freezer but I do keep it filled with meats that I buy on good sales.  Added benefit, I don't have to leave the house if I don't want to.


yes I know she has a heavy meat diet.. but I don't think I could possibly get 36pounds of meat in my fridge.. , and certainly wouldn't have enough space in either of my freezers.. unless they were empty at the start


----------



## NorthernLight

Blessed said:


> I think she has to eat a heavy meat diet because she can't tolerate other foods due to a health condition.  I don't have a large freezer but I do keep it filled with meats that I buy on good sales.  Added benefit, I don't have to leave the house if I don't want to.


Yes, that's correct. Thank you, @Blessed . Plain meat doesn't take up much room.


----------



## Pappy

A 25 foot water hose for our plants in the front. Old one sprung a leak.


----------



## Blessed

NorthernLight said:


> No, all I have is a fridge. (The hams are hiding at the back of the lower section.)
> View attachment 242458
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I don't have a big freezer but have two good size fridges, one in the kitchen, one in the laundry room.  Between the two I have enough freezer space.  I will say mine are not as neat as yours.  I do try to keep it organized. Keep the different meats separated so I can see when something is getting low. I also have frozen veggies in one area.


----------



## mrstime

In about 1/2 an hour we will be buying a meat lover's pizza from a local pizza place.


----------



## oldpop

A 10" battery operated fan.


----------



## officerripley

MickaC said:


> Looks like a great tool……have you ever tried any kind of steamer tool, for showers, tubs, floors, wall etc.
> The first one I got was an upright, that I use for floors, then invested in one thats similar to a canister vacuum, great for everything……walls, floors, showers tubs, small attachments included, I do my oven with. Saves on cleaning products.


No I haven't tried that. Does the steamer work good on granite? We have to be careful, they told me to not use any cleaner stronger than glass cleaner on the granite but heat is not supposed to bother it.


----------



## MickaC

officerripley said:


> No I haven't tried that. Does the steamer work good on granite? We have to be careful, they told me to not use any cleaner stronger than glass cleaner on the granite but heat is not supposed to bother it.


To be honest…..I don’t know anything about granite, other than what you said about cleansers.
I would try a small area, just to test……granite goes through a lot, with grinding, cutting, polishing, which all causes heat.


----------



## Georgiagranny

MickaC said:


> and you know what……chocolate hasn’t gone up either……might need to stock up on that instead of real food.


What? Chocolate _is_ real food

I didn't buy anything, but DD bought me some ice cream. Now I have seven cartons of ice cream in the freezer. Would be eight except that I finished up one of them last night. Ice cream is real food, too


----------



## Lewkat

Sally Hansen shimmering gel nail polish from Amazon.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Didn't buy it yet but I think I need a replacement Roku thingie. Probably will go out today to get one.


----------



## fatboy

NorthernLight said:


> No, all I have is a fridge. (The hams are hiding at the back of the lower section.)
> View attachment 242458


thats a neat and clean looking fridge.


----------



## StarSong

Childproofing gadgets to protect our baby grandson from the dangers of electric outlets, kitchen drawers, and cabinets.   Even with these devices, anything that could pose a threat to him is being rehomed to upper cabinets in the house or garage.


----------



## NorthernLight

StarSong said:


> Childproofing gadgets to protect our baby grandson from the dangers of electric outlets, kitchen drawers, and cabinets.   Even with these devices, anything that could pose a threat to him is being rehomed to upper cabinets in the house or garage.


That's nice of you. When my daughter was about two, my sister insisted that we spend a few days at her place because "You need a break." Then she wanted me to keep a constant eye on my daughter so she wouldn't touch the stereo, plants, etc. Some break!


----------



## StarSong

NorthernLight said:


> That's nice of you. When my daughter was about two, my sister insisted that we spend a few days at her place because "You need a break." Then she wanted me to keep a constant eye on my daughter so she wouldn't touch the stereo, plants, etc. Some break!


Yes, watching little ones in non-childproofed homes is a constant challenge.  

My mother was a lovely woman who adored my children but didn't believe in childproofing.  She lived about 20 minutes away so we saw her often.  I'd get there with the three kids (one older and twins 26 months younger) and immediately start moving her breakables from lower shelves to the dining room table and baby grand. When it was time to leave I'd say, "Let me put those things back where they belong."  She'd say, "I'll get it, Honey.  Don't worry about it." 

After doing this dance several times, she artfully arranged those breakables on her table and piano between our visits. Mom came to enjoy seeing her beautiful crystal at eye level and kept them on the dining room table and piano until she moved from that house to assisted living, by which time my children were deep in their twenties.


----------



## Knight

I diagnosed the frosting accumulating on the ice maker to failure of the dispenser door flap seal & insulator. Parts ordered will replace when received. Could have paid for tech to sell parts & do repair but why would I when the how to is on youtube? Total time expect to be less that 20 minutes. 

Frigidaire 241688501 Dispenser Door Flap Refrigerator
Price:    $27.15

Frigidaire Insulation Refrigerator
Price:    $40.61


----------



## Georgiagranny

New Roku thingie. I couldn't get the silly thing to work so reconnected the old one and got it working...at least for now. DSIL's expertise needed tomorrow after I get home from work. But I did buy one and did really, really try to set it up. Alas, my best efforts regarding technology were (and are) somewhat lacking.

But yanno? I can make a cake from scratch. And I won a blue ribbon at the county fair for my bread and for green tomato-raspberry preserves. And another one for a photo of a BOAC jet flying over Windsor Castle.

Technology is a word I can spell. Jussayin'


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> New Roku thingie. I couldn't get the silly thing to work so reconnected the old one and got it working...at least for now. DSIL's expertise needed tomorrow after I get home from work. But I did buy one and did really, really try to set it up. Alas, my best efforts regarding technology were (and are) somewhat lacking.
> 
> But yanno? I can make a cake from scratch. And I won a blue ribbon at the county fair for my bread and for green tomato-raspberry preserves. And another one for a photo of a BOAC jet flying over Windsor Castle.
> 
> Technology is a word I can spell. Jussayin'
> 
> I get it, I really have trouble with tech stuff. I bought a second roku to hook up to my bedroom TV.  I still have not got the thing out of the box.  I got it last winter, want be able to stay snuggled in bed on those really cold days.  Guess now would be time to get to it huh?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Blessed First get out the instructions and identify all the components. Lay them out and if you have to, tape a label on them!

Read through the instructions, picking up each component as it's mentioned, and identifying the ports on the back of the TV as they're mentioned.

Get a flashlight to train on the area of the TV where you're going to be working.

Do all the stuff in order. 

When it doesn't work, call a friend to come and help  

I didn't cry or scream or stamp my dainty little feet or shake my little pink fists even once. 

When it didn't work, I tried again. When it still didn't work, I reconnected the old one, stuffed all the new parts back in the box and said "F it!"

Once you've got it working, keep the instructions!


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> @Blessed First get out the instructions and identify all the components. Lay them out and if you have to, tape a label on them!
> 
> Read through the instructions, picking up each component as it's mentioned, and identifying the ports on the back of the TV as they're mentioned.
> 
> Get a flashlight to train on the area of the TV where you're going to be working.
> 
> Do all the stuff in order.
> 
> When it doesn't work, call a friend to come and help
> 
> I didn't cry or scream or stamp my dainty little feet or shake my little pink fists even once.
> 
> When it didn't work, I tried again. When it still didn't work, I reconnected the old one, stuffed all the new parts back in the box and said "F it!"
> 
> Once you've got it working, keep the instructions!


Mr. Youtube is my friend!! He helps me with a lot of things.  I have just been lazy, oh and forgetful LOL   He helped me get the amazon prime set up, I was shocked that it was so easy!! Sometimes I just bust out laughing when I get something done when it was so easy.


----------



## NorthernLight

Blessed said:


> Mr. Youtube is my friend!! He helps me with a lot of things.  I have just been lazy, oh and forgetful LOL   He helped me get the amazon prime set up, I was shocked that it was so easy!! Sometimes I just bust out laughing when I get something done when it was so easy.


Me too! I'm amazed when techy/online things are easy.


----------



## Blessed

Had another night of no sleep,  Went to bed at 5am, still could not sleep so I got up, got dressed.  Ran to the grocery and grabbed some sliced turkey, ham, nice rolls for sandwiches.  Beautiful red grapes! Laid back down at 10 and slept until 3.  Could have stayed in bed but I hope I will able to get some sleep tonight, get the schedule to turn over.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

recently bought new table mats, also a new microwave.


----------



## Jules

Ordered some Gorilla Glue for Clothing.  I need to hem some pants.  

The bedroom drapes that I ordered, then weren’t delivered, were finally delivered.  Took nearly a month.


----------



## Owlivia

Pipe strap clamps, a length of pipe insulation of which I only need about 12 inches, so who knows what I will do with the other 9 feet, lol.  Also, a bag of mulch and one paver to complete the pattern.


----------



## Kaila

Owlivia said:


> Pipe strap clamps, a length of pipe insulation of which I only need about 12 inches, so who knows what I will do with the other 9 feet, lol.  Also, a bag of mulch and one paver to complete the pattern.


Let us know, if you figure out an interesting craft, or an entirely different project,
to use up that _extra *nine feet!  

Or could you just enlarge slightly, your original plan? *_


----------



## Kaila

How about creating a one-of-a-kind original gift, for someone,
with that, @Owlivia  ?  
Perhaps a giant, decorative, outdoor mobile, that they could hang from a backyard tree?


----------



## CathyHorn

I ordered a manual log splitter to make kindling for the woodstove.  Comes with a 4# hammer


----------



## hollydolly

Not only has our ultility bills  gone beyond affordable, we're now being told that we'll most likely suffer from regular power cuts throughout this winter. I shudder at the damage sudden power cuts  it will do to my £1400 Mac desktop.. 

Anyway in prep for these Power cuts, to add to a few high beam lamps I have already.. I bought a couple of these little battery operated  lanterns to have  just  as a standby upstairs and down... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a Box of 40 Batteries..

Today I also bought some Christmas decorations... not much because I won't be having a Tree, but just enough to look festive. A Pinecone garland. some silver bells to hang from the mirrors, and a few little extra bits.

Also got a ceramic Pumpkin bowl,  to add to my Halloween decor on the Fireplace and around the Foyer..

Topped up the freezers with some specialist flavoured pies ( can't remember without going to look)  and other  frozen foods....  a Lamb Joint for Christmas ...  and for the fridge.. Maple Cured bacon and Gruyere Tart.., some Scottish Smoked trout... a Buffalo Mozzarella ,  smoked ham and tomato Pizza..  various hams.. and Rump Steak ( sirloin to all in the USA)


----------



## Kaila

I like those battery powered lanterns, @hollydolly


----------



## Owlivia

Today, a bag of soil, a bag of apples, and assorted other groceries.  

A new kitchen faucet, bathtub faucet and huge plumbers bill all came courtesy of September.  I will not complain, as the faucet was long in need of replacing and I can no longer be aggravated by the drip.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I like those battery powered lanterns, @hollydolly


..yes they're small but pretty powerful... the light up a really large area of the room. Also they're collapsible , so easy to store.

I just had a thought, they could also be used by someone to hang on the end of a bed or on a bedside cabinet  to turn on during the night for a Loo trip.. instead of the main lights or lamps..


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> ..yes they're small but pretty powerful... the light up a really large area of the room. Also they're collapsible , so easy to store.
> 
> I just had a thought, they could also be used by someone to hang on the end of a bed or on a bedside cabinet  to turn on during the night for a Loo trip.. instead of the main lights or lamps..


Very good they are; just remember to keep them in a handy spot, 
so that you can get to them easily, (without anything in front of them that you wouldn't see in the dark)

And not so well-hidden, that you forget w_here you put them!_


----------



## Georgiagranny

Dang @hollydolly! I want the stuff you bought for your freezer and fridge. Pies. Maple bacon. Ham. Lemme just check airfare. In the olden days I could fly direct from Atlanta to London. Probably still can.


----------



## Kaila

Owlivia said:


> Today, a bag of soil, a bag of apples, and assorted other groceries.


Interesting _combination of purchases, Owlivia._

Are you planning to plant those apples, indoors perhaps? 
And have you discovered a way to grow more groceries from a few, as well?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Dang @hollydolly! I want the stuff you bought for your freezer and fridge. Pies. Maple bacon. Ham. Lemme just check airfare. In the olden days I could fly direct from Atlanta to London. Probably still can.


get on your bike then... the plane will wait for you if I tell it...


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Very good they are; just remember to keep them in a handy spot,
> so that you can get to them easily, (without anything in front of them that you wouldn't see in the dark)
> 
> And not so well-hidden, that you forget w_here you put them!_


lol.. that's what I would normally do, but with the real threat of power cuts, I will absolutely ensure they're close to hand


----------



## PamfromTx

An early birthday gift.  



*NOT!   *


----------



## StarSong

PamfromTx said:


> An early birthday gift.
> 
> View attachment 242971
> 
> *NOT!   *


I was pretty excited for you until I saw the bottom of your post.  Sneaky, sneaky, Pam!


----------



## dobielvr

I bought some top soil and bermuda seed.  I have some bare spots on my lawn I need to re-seed.
Also, bought a Society Garlic plant to deter the rats around here.  Glue traps too.


----------



## Blessed

Jules said:


> Ordered some Gorilla Glue for Clothing.  I need to hem some pants.
> 
> The bedroom drapes that I ordered, then weren’t delivered, were finally delivered.  Took nearly a month.


Don't you hate that.  I opened the front door the other day to get the mail.  Lo and behold there was a package there.  I was like whot the hck, I did not order anything.  So I bring it in and grab a knife to open the box.  Well, I had ordered but forgot about it.  It was a black zip up fleece jacket that was on clearance sometime ago.  What a fun surprise!! It is thick, soft and will be great this winter.  I tend to buy summer clothes in the winter and winter in the summer to get the best deal.


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> I bought some top soil and bermuda seed.  I have some bare spots on my lawn I need to re-seed.
> Also, bought a Society Garlic plant to deter the rats around here.  Glue traps too.


First time I've heard of a Society Garlic Plant, @dobielvr


----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> First time I've heard of a Society Garlic Plant, @dobielvr


I've been doing a lot of reading of ways to get rid of rats.  And, the smells they don't like.  That's one of them, along w/lavender, peppermint  and clove oils, mothballs.

They want over $1000 just to block all the entrances in to my attic, so I've been looking for alternate ways to eliminate them.


----------



## Blessed

PamfromTx said:


> An early birthday gift.
> 
> View attachment 242971
> 
> *NOT!   *


I often wonder if I should get a new/used car before they are more expensive.  I don't need one, I drive a 2008 hyundai elantra that only has 42,000 miles.  It was my husbands Aunt's from her estate in 2009.  It had 20,000 when I got it. It is a fine little car.  As you can see, I don't go far.  I hope and think it should last longer than me.  It would make a fine little first car for my grandson.  He is nine.....I guess I will hold onto it.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> *Not only has our utility bills gone beyond affordable, we're now being told that we'll most likely suffer from regular power cuts throughout this winter.* I shudder at the damage sudden power cuts it will do to my £1400 Mac desktop..
> 
> Anyway in prep for these Power cuts, to add to a few high beam lamps I have already.. I bought a couple of these little battery operated lanterns to have just as a standby upstairs and down...


What a terrifying thought.  Do you have electric heat or gas (or something else)?  Are gas interruptions also being discussed?


----------



## RadishRose

Somebody blew up the Nord Stream gas from Russia.


----------



## Blessed

dobielvr said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading of ways to get rid of rats.  And, the smells they don't like.  That's one of them, along w/lavender, peppermint  and clove oils, mothballs.
> 
> They want over $1000 just to block all the entrances in to my attic, so I've been looking for alternate ways to eliminate them.



Okay, I am officially freaked out.  I see them every so often at night running on the fence line.  The only one I have had in the house was a dead one brought in by one of the dogs.  I have never had a mouse, lizards, yes, lots of them.  They don't bother me, they are hard to catch and I just put them back in the yard. 

I will say I appreciate that you are thoughtful about how you are addressing the problem.  Neighbors kept putting out poison, then the rats would come into my yard to die.  I had to do dead rat patrol everyday for a time.  I think the last dog I lost died from chewing on one those dead ones.  

He was never ill. His belly got large and I took him in thinking he was constipated, he was bleeding internally.  They removed his spleen and did everything they could but I had to let him go. He was and still is my most special dog ever.  I adopted him when my husband was given his cancer diagnosis.

The little guy knew he had a job and he did it really well. I referred to them as the Stud and his bud.  I still miss him, I have three wonderful dogs now but it is just not the same.


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading of ways to get rid of rats.  And, the smells they don't like.  That's one of them, along w/lavender, peppermint  and clove oils, mothballs.
> 
> They want over $1000 just to block all the entrances in to my attic, so I've been looking for alternate ways to eliminate them.


Good luck.  I am terrified of rats and mice.


----------



## PamfromTx

I just had a thought.  I read in FB that a cat or two would help with the rat infestation.  Worth a try.  Ugggh, shivers and chills here.  I also freak out with lizards, snakes, worms, rats and of course, mice.


----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> I just had a thought.  I read in FB that a cat or two would help with the rat infestation.  Worth a try.  Ugggh, shivers and chills here.  I also freak out with lizards, snakes, worms, rats and of course, mice.


I've already had the pleasure of scooping up some dead rats in my yard and tossing them in to a paper bag and then the trash.

Yes, a cat would work...but we don't get along.


----------



## Blessed

I have never had a worm in the house.  I do have grass snakes but they do not bother me.  Back when I could mow the yard, I would pick them up and move them to a safe area.  Same with the lizards, they have a job to do.  Both keep the bugs and spiders away.  I am not afraid of a mouse.  I just know I could not catch it and get it back outside.  I would hate to set and remove a mouse trap. Rats give the ibbie, jibbies.  Just seeing them at night when I take the dogs out freaks me out.  I would rather see an opussum, they are just moving through the area, they don't want to come in the house.


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> I've already had the pleasure of scooping up some dead rats in my yard and tossing them in to a paper bag and then the trash.
> 
> Yes, a cat would work...but we don't get along.


Omg, you are so cute!  Hubby loves cats.  I am highly allergic to them.


----------



## PamfromTx

I cannot handle even a garden snake.  One got in because hubby left the door open.  I saw it and ran the other way, screaming like a crazy  woman.  I scared that dang snake.  It wiggled under a huge piece of furniture.

A neighbor saw me running out and came to my rescue.  He is still laughing to this day.


----------



## NorthernLight

dobielvr said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading of ways to get rid of rats.  And, the smells they don't like.  That's one of them, along w/lavender, peppermint  and clove oils, mothballs.
> 
> They want over $1000 just to block all the entrances in to my attic, so I've been looking for alternate ways to eliminate them.


Yes, a multi-pronged approach will get rid of them eventually. Peppermint works for mice, but balsam fir (or fir balsam) essential oil is better for getting rid of rats. Good luck!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> What a terrifying thought.  Do you have electric heat or gas (or something else)?  Are gas interruptions also being discussed?


yes all utilities.. due to Putin and his blocking of Supplies..... I have Both Electric and Gas.. Gas for heating, cooking  and for water.. but of course the  water  and gas boiler needs electric to work.. electric for everything else


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I often wonder if I should get a new/used car before they are more expensive.  I don't need one, I drive a 2008 hyundai elantra that only has 42,000 miles.  It was my husbands Aunt's from her estate in 2009.  It had 20,000 when I got it. It is a fine little car.  As you can see, I don't go far.  I hope and think it should last longer than me.  It would make a fine little first car for my grandson.  He is nine.....I guess I will hold onto it.


Since Covid,  New  Car prices have shot up exponentially .. it  got so bad that last year Used cars were fetching more money than they cost when they were new.. NUTS!!.. I was going to buy a new car last year.. now I'm holding out until prices return to normal..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Since Covid,  New  Car prices have shot up exponentially .. it  got so bad that last year Used cars were fetching more money than they cost when they were new.. NUTS!!.. I was going to buy a new car last year.. now I'm holding out until prices return to normal..


I have not even looked at new or used cars.  Here the used cars are supposed to be nuts in price.  I can't imagine new!  I don't need one but there are sure a  lot of cute little cars out there.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I have not even looked at new or used cars.  Here the used cars are supposed to be nuts in price.  I can't imagine new!  I don't need one but there are sure a  lot of cute little cars out there.


I knowwwwww....  lol... I see them all the time and I'd love to buy one, but it would be madness at these prices.. and further to that, the cost of Part for repairs have also shot up in price too, as well as  being scarce..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> yes all utilities.. due to Putin and his blocking of Supplies..... I have Both Electric and Gas.. Gas for heating, cooking  and for water.. but of course the  water  and gas boiler needs electric to work.. electric for everything else


I do worry for you so much.  I have gas heat but to turn on the heater it takes electricity. I have a gas fireplace so I can use that in a pinch, but I stopped having wood delivered years ago. I am thinking I should get dome just in case I lose the electricity.  If the electric goes out I can use the gas fireplace for heat if needed without wood.  I also have a gas propane grill I can cook on so I am covered in case of a winter storm like we have had in the past. The kids came here last year when they lost all electricity.


----------



## hollydolly

I've got as much as I can to try to offset the loss of one or the other. if the gas gets cut and there's no heating.. I have an electric fire.. but the Irony of this is that our Electricity & Gas  prices have risen in price so much in this last 12 months.. over 100 %.. that it wouldn't be affordable to run electricity instead for more than a few minutes .. again, due to that, I've ensured I have warm duvets, and thick quality fleece blankets , the latter to use downstairs on the sofa..

The microwave is there, and the air fryer..  instead of the gas stove .. and the lanterns instead of the lights when the electricity goes.. 


My real concern is  the Freezers in the barn ( I know not to open them) .. and of course my computer getting damaged from crashes caused by the cuts .. and not being able to take a hot shower.. in winter.


----------



## Blessed

Second note @hollydolly, I have decided to cut the hair off as soon as I can be awake during the day to get it done.  I am going to go with what they call a bixie. I have not decided about the color yet.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Second note @hollydolly, I have decided to cut the hair off as soon as I can be awake during the day to get it done.  I am going to go with what they call a bixie. I have not decided about the color yet.


bixie ?.. I must look that up... 

ETA just quickly looked it up..MY Daughter has that haircut often.. I never knew what it was called..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> I've got as much as I can to try to offset the loss of one or the other. if the gas gets cut and there's no heating.. I have an electric fire.. but the Irony of this is that our Electricity & Gas  prices have risen in price so much in this last 12 months.. over 100 %.. that it wouldn't be affordable to run electricity instead for more than a few minutes .. again, due to that, I've ensured I have warm duvets, and thick quality fleece blankets , the latter to use downstairs on the sofa..
> 
> The microwave is there, and the air fryer..  instead of the gas stove .. and the lanterns instead of the lights when the electricity goes..
> 
> I have plenty of  options for the light, I could put pots of water on the gas propane grill to put in the tub for bathing.  Do you have a propane grill or heater of some sort.  I also am stocked up with plenty of warm clothing and bedding. I think it gets a lot colder there than it does here.
> 
> 
> 
> My real concern is  the Freezers in the barn ( I know not to open them) .. and of course my computer getting damaged from crashes caused by the cuts .. and not being able to take a hot shower.. in winter.


----------



## hollydolly

_Quote : I have plenty of  options for the light, I could put pots of water on the gas propane grill to put in the tub for bathing.  Do you have a propane grill or heater of some sort.  I also am stocked up with plenty of warm clothing and bedding. I think it gets a lot colder there than it does here._

No.. but I'm not overly worried about that.. altho' I could get a little camping gas stove.. . I do have the microwave and air fryer if the gas is cut.. and equally the gas stove if the elctricity goes.. if both go.. then I can  eat cold food.. .


----------



## Owlivia

Kaila said:


> Interesting _combination of purchases, Owlivia._
> 
> Are you planning to plant those apples, indoors perhaps?
> And have you discovered a way to grow more groceries from a few, as well?


You made me chuckle once again, Thank You!

I suppose I could grow those groceries by eating less and spreading out their allotment - get it?  allotments.  Just kidding.   

My back is still not cooperating with my desires to get out to the yard and keep at the upkeep before first frost. Four days of bending, digging, hoeing, weeding, etc. and by the time there's less pain it will be time to finish one more job.  lol.   

Today I will force myself to not eat the itty bitty cheesecake slice I left for hubby.  There were two itty bitty slices in a package of those other groceries.  As you know, we can't grow cheesecake from a garden.  Or can we?  haha


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> bixie ?.. I must look that up...
> 
> ETA just quickly looked it up..MY Daughter has that haircut often.. I never knew what it was called..


I looked it up, too.  Never heard of it before but I've had a version of it off and on from my late teens forward.


----------



## J-Kat

Comments about new cars.  Car business continues to be a mess.  I have a vehicle I leased in 2019 prior to the “chip” shortage and Covid.  I didn’t drive as much as usual and have less than 5000 miles on the car.  The lease time will be up early next year and the dealership is after me to turn the car in early and get a new one.  Nope.  New prices are outrageous and even leases are $75-100 more per month.  The residual on my leased car is very favorable to me so I think I will keep it.


----------



## dobielvr

NorthernLight said:


> Yes, a multi-pronged approach will get rid of them eventually. Peppermint works for mice, but balsam fir (or fir balsam) essential oil is better for getting rid of rats. Good luck!


I will def try that!
Thx.


----------



## Chet

I bought groceries this morning. The store was busy stocking items from the new supplier, and I noticed some changes where what I usually bought was in a different location. I previously knew there were tricks groceries used to make you spend more like having more expensive products at eye level and specials like 10 for $10 sales. I did a computer search for grocery tricks and since there were so many I didn't copy a link, but I encourage all to do your own search. You could save money.


----------



## Pinky

Bought a long, hooded, over-size sweatshirt dress for indoor winter wear, as my computer desk is situated
beside a window.


----------



## Trish

Pinky said:


> Bought a long, hooded, over-size sweatshirt dress for indoor winter wear, as my computer desk is situated
> beside a window.


I bought some fleece hoodie dresses last winter and they are so cosy.


----------



## jujube

I was at the thrift shop and found a never-been-worn pair of SAS shoes for $3.  Yep, $3, and they're this year's model, retailing on the SAS website for $138.95.  They're fairly ugly and plain but man! are they comfortable.  Comfortable beats the heck out of fashionable in my book these days.  If the feet ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy.


----------



## Kaila

Owlivia said:


> I suppose I could grow those groceries by eating less and spreading out their allotment - get it? allotments. Just kidding.







Owlivia said:


> Today I will force myself to not eat the itty bitty cheesecake slice I left for hubby. There were two itty bitty slices in a package of those other groceries.



Oh goodness! Hubby should not be doing that to you!!


----------



## Remy

jujube said:


> I was at the thrift shop and found a never-been-worn pair of SAS shoes for $3.  Yep, $3, and they're this year's model, retailing on the SAS website for $138.95.  They're fairly ugly and plain but man! are they comfortable.  Comfortable beats the heck out of fashionable in my book these days.  If the feet ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy.


Wow, that really got through. Great find.

I've been on my feet so much, I only wear good walking shoes. At work and off work. Nothing else will do anymore. My feet need the support.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's not what I bought but what I want to buy.

Used to be that I gave the g'kids $$ for Christmas. The last couple of years, I've given DGD diamond somethings...earrings, bracelet, ring...jewelry that is good quality and she'll have long after I'm gone ("My gramma gave this to me").

DGS is 24. He's still been getting $$, but it's something he really doesn't "need", and I'd like to give him a gift that he'll have after I'm gone, as well.

I've tried looking at gold chain-type bracelets in 14K yellow gold, but the problem I'm having is that even though I go to a website and check all the appropriate boxes for style, color, metal type, etc., what I see that he would probably like turns out to be 14K_ over stainless or over silver, gold plate or vermeil. _

Maybe I should look at 10K gold.

Am I just living in the past and spending around $500 isn't a realistic price for such a thing?

ETA: Found two, one for $380 and one for $360! Next time DD and I are out and about, I'm gonna go by those two jewelers and have a look. And think about whether I wanna spend that kinda money


----------



## hollydolly

Got this new winter  DKNY jacket today. It;s fully padded, outside and in and the hood is fur lined..


----------



## NorthernLight

Georgiagranny said:


> It's not what I bought but what I want to buy.
> 
> Used to be that I gave the g'kids $$ for Christmas. The last couple of years, I've given DGD diamond somethings...earrings, bracelet, ring...jewelry that is good quality and she'll have long after I'm gone ("My gramma gave this to me").
> 
> DGS is 24. He's still been getting $$, but it's something he really doesn't "need", and I'd like to give him a gift that he'll have after I'm gone, as well.
> 
> I've tried looking at gold chain-type bracelets in 14K yellow gold, but the problem I'm having is that even though I go to a website and check all the appropriate boxes for style, color, metal type, etc., what I see that he would probably like turns out to be 14K_ over stainless or over silver, gold plate or vermeil. _
> 
> Maybe I should look at 10K gold.
> 
> Am I just living in the past and spending around $500 isn't a realistic price for such a thing?
> 
> ETA: Found two, one for $380 and one for $360! Next time DD and I are out and about, I'm gonna go by those two jewelers and have a look. And think about whether I wanna spend that kinda money


Gold is much more expensive than it used to be. And a bracelet is a lot bigger than a ring or earrings. Good luck figuring it out!


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Only recent major purchase was groceries.


----------



## Bella

NorthernLight said:


> *Gold is much more expensive than it used to be.* And a bracelet is a lot bigger than a ring or earrings. Good luck figuring it out!


I'm not buying any more jewelry. I have no use for it. Several years ago, I sold a lot of my sterling silver jewelry, and a couple of years ago, I offloaded a bunch of gold jewelry I never wore. I don't wear jewelry at home, and I don't go to many functions where I'd usually pull out my best stuff. I'm keeping things that are sentimental, family pieces, and jewelry that my husband gave me. The rest, I really don't care about. 

I don't see the point of it just sitting in a box. I'm ready to purge the jewelry boxes again. This time I'm going to take the stuff to action with several collectable items that should sell fairly well. I need to get rid of things and might as well make some money while I'm at it. 

What have I _bought_ lately? A new coffee grinder! 

Bella


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Got this new winter  DKNY jacket today. It;s fully padded, outside and in and the hood is fur lined..


A gorgeous shade of green!


----------



## Jules

Hit a thrift store.  Got a brand new lightweight wool Tribal coat for less than $20.  Also a couple of new petite items - a blouse and a lime green vest.  I didn’t need either one, just attracted because they were petite.  Total cost was ~$30.


----------



## dobielvr

Georgiagranny said:


> It's not what I bought but what I want to buy.
> 
> Used to be that I gave the g'kids $$ for Christmas. The last couple of years, I've given DGD diamond somethings...earrings, bracelet, ring...jewelry that is good quality and she'll have long after I'm gone ("My gramma gave this to me").
> 
> DGS is 24. He's still been getting $$, but it's something he really doesn't "need", and I'd like to give him a gift that he'll have after I'm gone, as well.
> 
> I've tried looking at gold chain-type bracelets in 14K yellow gold, but the problem I'm having is that even though I go to a website and check all the appropriate boxes for style, color, metal type, etc., what I see that he would probably like turns out to be 14K_ over stainless or over silver, gold plate or vermeil. _
> 
> Maybe I should look at 10K gold.
> 
> Am I just living in the past and spending around $500 isn't a realistic price for such a thing?
> 
> ETA: Found two, one for $380 and one for $360! Next time DD and I are out and about, I'm gonna go by those two jewelers and have a look. And think about whether I wanna spend that kinda money


How 'bout a gold pocket watch.  Seems like all guys like those.
It's something he can treasure, and it will always remind him of you.


----------



## MountainRa

I don’t buy much other than groceries and that’s a painful experience right now with the prices.

I did just Amazon order  flea treatment, 4 pack for 4 cats. And a jar of Indian black salt.


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> It's not what I bought but what I want to buy.
> 
> Used to be that I gave the g'kids $$ for Christmas. The last couple of years, I've given DGD diamond somethings...earrings, bracelet, ring...jewelry that is good quality and she'll have long after I'm gone ("My gramma gave this to me").
> 
> DGS is 24. He's still been getting $$, but it's something he really doesn't "need", and I'd like to give him a gift that he'll have after I'm gone, as well.
> 
> I've tried looking at gold chain-type bracelets in 14K yellow gold, but the problem I'm having is that even though I go to a website and check all the appropriate boxes for style, color, metal type, etc., what I see that he would probably like turns out to be 14K_ over stainless or over silver, gold plate or vermeil. _
> 
> Maybe I should look at 10K gold.
> 
> Am I just living in the past and spending around $500 isn't a realistic price for such a thing?
> 
> ETA: Found two, one for $380 and one for $360! Next time DD and I are out and about, I'm gonna go by those two jewelers and have a look. And think about whether I wanna spend that kinda money


Never had a lot of fine jewelry.  I started to gift it to my DIL at Christmas. I still have the most important things, things I still wear, our wedding rings, couple of diamond pieces my love gave me.  Husband only had his wedding band, high school ring and a ring, turquoise and  mother of pearl in silver setting I gave him on his 16th birthday.  Saved all year for that gift, maybe I should get it out of the safe for this years Christmas. 

Do you have a piece that you could have reset or changed just for him? It would have much more value that something you could buy.  It would be part of you!!


----------



## hollydolly

A Box of triple AAA batteries..  and some Alcohol free witch hazel..... that's for me.. and I got ( altho' my friend who has only her phone and no computer) asked if I could order some Vit D3&K2 for her.. some MSM vitamins, and some white cotton pillowcases,


----------



## Jules

My Monday Amazon order that was guaranteed to arrive Thursday was left in front of the garage instead of being taken a few steps further to the front door.  If we’d backed out of the garage it wouldn’t have been visible.  Also just an email rather than a text that it was delivered. This delivery company is so bad and Amazon keeps using them.


----------



## hollydolly

Well this is the third day Hermes was supposed to deliver.. in fact yesterday they said they'd tried to deliver and couldn't... BS I was here all day, I have a Video ring doorbell.. no-one came near my Door..  I hate Hermes I wish companies would stop using them, they're a disgrace. 10 minutes ago I found my item thrown over the hedge into my garden... Reported them to the company..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Well this is the third day Hermes was supposed to deliver.. in fact yesterday they said they'd tried to deliver and couldn't... BS I was here all day, I have a Video ring doorbell.. no-one came near my Door..  I hate Hermes I wish companies would stop using them, they're a disgrace. 10 minutes ago I found my item thrown over the hedge into my garden... Reported them to the company..


Is Hermes a package delivery service like UPS and FedEx?


----------



## katlupe

A box of Timothy hay, compressed Timothy hay cubes and a jar of mayonnaise.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Is Hermes a package delivery service like UPS and FedEx?


yes..  .. they were taken over a few months ago by Evri..who no-one has heard of... and this from their website..

_Courier giant Hermes has changed its name and invested millions of pounds in pensions for its employees, the company has announced. The rebranding of Hermes to Evri comes in the wake of *allegations against the company of bad customer service, parcel mishandling and failing to pay its couriers appropriately.*_

Purleease. if it's possible.. they're even worse since they were rebranded.. .. I really wish Sellers would state which courier they use, and then as customers we can choose to go elsewhere


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes..  .. they were taken over a few months ago by Evri..who no-one has heard of... and this from their website..
> 
> _Courier giant Hermes has changed its name and invested millions of pounds in pensions for its employees, the company has announced. The rebranding of Hermes to Evri comes in the wake of *allegations against the company of bad customer service, parcel mishandling and failing to pay its couriers appropriately.*_
> 
> Purleease. if it's possible.. they're even worse since they were rebranded.. .. I really wish Sellers would state which courier they use, and then as costomers we can choose to go elsewhere


I have a large, bold sign next to the doorbell on my front gate saying, "Please ring the doorbell when delivering packages."  It's astounding how many independent delivery services fail to do so.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Blessed said:


> Do you have a piece that you could have reset or changed just for him? It would have much more value that something you could buy.  It would be part of you!!


The only jewelry I have left is one diamond ring and my wedding ring. Diamond ring is for DD, wedding ring will go in the urn with my and DH's ashes. All the rest of it has been given to kids, and the stuff they didn't want has been sold.

I like @dobielvr's idea of a pocket watch...wonder if it's something he'd like?


----------



## NorthernLight

I'm reluctant to buy anything from Amazon any more. They have so many restrictions and so on. They will deliver some things to a post office box, but not others, etc. (Plus, last year I spent an hour on the phone with them, being treated like a criminal because I changed my phone number.)

Mostly I won't order from any company that uses a courier service.


----------



## HoneyNut

dobielvr said:


> They want over $1000 just to block all the entrances in to my attic, so I've been looking for alternate ways to eliminate them.


Wow that sounds like a good deal to me, I had so much trouble when I had a house trying to find anyone who would do rodent exclusion work and spent a lot getting handyman services to do it.  
Also, it would save you from expensive repairs if the rats chew through a wire (not to mention the risk of fire).  I had one wire in a wall that had to be replaced and not only was the electrician expensive, they sawed into a lot of drywall and I had to pay to have that fixed up too.  Then I repainted myself but had the expense of paint, brushes, etc.  I'd highly recommend excluding them because that works the best.  I didn't have any luck with scents they supposedly wouldn't like.  I also wasted money on traps that didn't work.  Exclusion is the way to go.
The best poison that my rodents would eat was the RatX type, but although it claims that it reduces the odor of their rotting bodies that was not my experience, I had at least a few very unpleasant weeks and two or three months before all the odor went away.  Also, RatX is non-toxic so you don't have to worry about secondary kill (safe for owls and neighbor dogs if they eat the poisoned rats).

https://smile.amazon.com/EcoClear-P...tural-Non-Toxic/dp/B00RU6YHJW?ref_=ast_sto_dp


----------



## HoneyNut

Mostly been buying things for my cat.  He tore the feather off of his fishing pole toy, so I bought a new toy of that type (not exact same one, the new one has three attachment options - a feathery tail, a string-ball-jinglebell-feather, and a burlap mouse).  While at the store (first time I've been back to Petsmart in years) I also bought him a little green cricket toy that chirps when batted.


----------



## dobielvr

HoneyNut said:


> Wow that sounds like a good deal to me, I had so much trouble when I had a house trying to find anyone who would do rodent exclusion work and spent a lot getting handyman services to do it.
> Also, it would save you from expensive repairs if the rats chew through a wire (not to mention the risk of fire).  I had one wire in a wall that had to be replaced and not only was the electrician expensive, they sawed into a lot of drywall and I had to pay to have that fixed up too.  Then I repainted myself but had the expense of paint, brushes, etc.  I'd highly recommend excluding them because that works the best.  I didn't have any luck with scents they supposedly wouldn't like.  I also wasted money on traps that didn't work.  Exclusion is the way to go.
> The best poison that my rodents would eat was the RatX type, but although it claims that it reduces the odor of their rotting bodies that was not my experience, I had at least a few very unpleasant weeks and two or three months before all the odor went away.  Also, RatX is non-toxic so you don't have to worry about secondary kill (safe for owls and neighbor dogs if they eat the poisoned rats).
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/EcoClear-P...tural-Non-Toxic/dp/B00RU6YHJW?ref_=ast_sto_dp


thank you.  I've heard pros and cons of both methods, But I'm starting w/the least expensive route first.
Keeping my fingers crossed.  I will be pruning trees, planting certain plants also.
Wanted to add...I did buy a bag of those pellets.  Not sure if it was that exact brand...but they didn't work for me.


----------



## Lavinia

This morning I bought a beautiful crystal vase and some Christmas decorations in a charity shop. They were a real bargain.


----------



## charry

Just ordered , some plastic pants for OH ? shhhhhhh


----------



## Owlivia

Bought shelving supplies for my closet.  Decided to buy Halloween candy so got that, too.  Stopped into Goodwill for something small and shiny - no success.  Instead a pasta scoop brand new and a new red quilted tin container with lid came home with me.  I have a thing for tins. Canisters, boxes, ovals, whatever- I have  pretty and plainish tins with stuff inside.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I have a large, bold sign next to the doorbell on my front gate saying, "Please ring the doorbell when delivering packages."  It's astounding how many independent delivery services fail to do so.


I have a video ring doorbell.. I have a knocker.. ... the courier didn't even come up my path he threw the box over the hedge which is near the road...  he made no attempt to even come to the door..


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> Just ordered , some plastic pants for OH ? shhhhhhh


who are we shhhhing.. for ? your hubs.. .. or a rampant no name diaper fetishist ?


----------



## Timewise 60+

Meet Shooter...our newest Golden Retriever!


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I'm reluctant to buy anything from Amazon any more. They have so many restrictions and so on. They will deliver some things to a post office box, but not others, etc. (Plus, last year I spent an hour on the phone with them, being treated like a criminal because I changed my phone number.)
> 
> Mostly I won't order from any company that uses a courier service.


really ?.. we don't have those restriction with Amazon UK


----------



## hollydolly

Timewise 60+ said:


> Meet Shooter...our newest Golden Retriever!
> 
> View attachment 243476


awwww.. did you know it's my birthday, Christmas and every other holiday ever invented that will get you to give me that adorable puppy?


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> really ?.. we don't have those restriction with Amazon UK


Oh yes. When I lived on an island, they wouldn't deliver anything containing a battery (various gadgets) or alcohol (e.g., perfume or hand sanitizer) to the island. Maybe something to do with the ferry? But other companies had no such hangups. Amazon did give me the option of picking the offending items up at an off-island post office.

They also wouldn't deliver various items to a post office box. This was a big problem, as the post office didn't deliver to my street address; my mailing address was a PO box.

Where I live now, the post office doesn't deliver to my street address either. Recently, Amazon refused to send a box of pens to my post office box.

This means that often -- after carefully reading all the specs and reviews, and making a purchasing decision -- I'll get to the checkout and find that all or part of my order "cannot be delivered to...." It's just not worth it any more.


----------



## Timewise 60+

hollydolly said:


> awwww.. did you know it's my birthday, Christmas and every other holiday ever invented that will get you to give me that adorable puppy?


Holly, he is a real sweetie!   Some of the best breeding lines in the USA of Golden Retrievers come from England!  If you really, really, want one I am sure you could find one in London!  Thanks for your comments.....I enjoy your posts!


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Owlivia Join the club...I have a thing for containers, too. Tins, baskets, nesting boxes...the list goes on

@Timewise 60+ I absolutely  your new puppy!


----------



## NorthernLight

I have the budget version of the container thing: yogurt containers, jars, boxes, twist ties....


----------



## Georgiagranny

What I'm not going to buy is a Tag Heuer watch for DS for Christmas!

Looked at pocket watches for DGS but didn't see one that's a quality watch. Gonna keep looking.


----------



## AnnieA

Henry Rose perfume sample set just arrived!  It's ewg.org certified which means it's free from any potentially toxic ingredients which are found in many perfumes. I'm going through a process of switching everything over to as toxin free as possible for an autoimmune protocol and got overwhelmed and depressed last week over losing some of my favorite cleaning products and toiletries. Decided to treat myself and am so far loving the first two scents I've tried--Fog and Last Light.


----------



## hollydolly

Timewise 60+ said:


> Holly, he is a real sweetie!   Some of the best breeding lines in the USA of Golden Retrievers come from England!  If you really, really, want one I am sure you could find one in London!  Thanks for your comments.....I enjoy your posts!


thank you Timewise... my daughter is a city and guilds dog groomer and Dog  trainer,  and had Boarding  kennels of her own a business she ran in Southern Spain  for many years..  and so we've also had many dogs in our family, including Golden and Black labs.. currently we have the Lab and poodle mix..  2 elderly  Labradoodles ( stanley and digger) ..and of course the elderly Miss pixie the chihuahua


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> who are we shhhhing.. for ? your hubs.. .. or a rampant no name diaper fetishist ?


Who do you think Holly


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> Who do you think Holly


lol..I'm sure I don't know she says.... looking innocently around...


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> lol..I'm sure I don't know she says.... looking innocently around...


That’s ok then  if you don’t know ‍


----------



## Pinky

Timewise 60+ said:


> Meet Shooter...our newest Golden Retriever!
> 
> View attachment 243476


@Timewise 60+ 

Is Shooter male or female? Gorgeous puppy! How I envy you


----------



## Owlivia

@Timewise 60+   I need a Shooter!!   He is adorable.

I bought some new kitchen knives this morning, a set of two serrated and one a utility all with bright colored handles and protective sheaths.  After decades using my one and only serrated knife, about 5 inch blade I decided to get some new knives.  

I tested the smaller serrated one on a grapefruit.  Oh my, it cut the grapefruit with no effort, a close cut and no extra juice on the cutting board.  I am proud of myself for saying I should and will get some new knives. 

I am ashamed to have bought Cadbury, the same as the mini eggs, but in Halloween colors.  I am bad.  But satisfied.


----------



## NorthernLight

Neither the drug store nor the supermarket pharmacy had Vitamin D drops. Aha! Why not try the health food store? They had several different D drops.

They also had chlorophyll. I used to take it because it made me feel better in a way I can't describe.

The winters here long and dark. After my first winter I felt utterly exhausted (again, I can't describe it). I need all the help I can get.


----------



## StarSong

NorthernLight said:


> Neither the drug store nor the supermarket pharmacy had Vitamin D drops. Aha! Why not try the health food store? They had several different D drops.
> 
> They also had chlorophyll. I used to take it because it made me feel better in a way I can't describe.
> 
> The winters here long and dark. After my first winter I felt utterly exhausted (again, I can't describe it). I need all the help I can get.
> View attachment 243544


Is there a reason you use vitamin D drops rather than the soft gel tablets?


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> What I'm not going to buy is a Tag Heuer watch for DS for Christmas!
> 
> Looked at pocket watches for DGS but didn't see one that's a quality watch. Gonna keep looking.


I love my Tag watch...


----------



## StarSong

Dropped $191 at Costco Business Center yesterday.  Bought some groceries, a traditional Christmas gift I give my children every Christmas in memory of my mother, and some baking ingredients for holiday foods and cookies.  I bought four lbs of butter (which has ratcheted to $14.69). I go through at least 25 lbs of butter during baking season. I've now got 16 lbs in my freezer.      

It's the time of year to for me to buy holiday needs in earnest, minimizing the November/December hit to my purse.  Can't imagine many things will get cheaper in the next couple of months, least of all food.  Since early summer, as they've gone on sale at my produce specialty store, I've been purchasing bulk nuts for baking and for eating out of hand.  They (and butter) keep well when ziplock bagged and stashed in the freezer.   

Good thing I have plenty of freezer space.

Edited to clarify - The four pound package of butter was $14.69. Butter isn't now $14.69/lb - heaven forbid!


----------



## Mr. Ed

I upgraded iPhone 11 to iPhone 13, changed my mind returned iPhone 13 waiting for iPhone 14 to be shipped. Bought small square eyeglass frames from eBay. Framre has nose pads instead of full nose bridge so I contacted seller to return glass frames. Glass frames arrived decided to keep them but not until after ording different eyeglass frames from eBay. Waiting for delivery, keeping both glass frames to be fitted with bifocal lens at upcoming eye appointment.


----------



## Timewise 60+

Pinky said:


> @Timewise 60+
> 
> Is Shooter male or female? Gorgeous puppy! How I envy you


Shooter is male, we also have a female Golden, Foxy, she is 10 years old and has a powder face. She too is very special to us...


----------



## Blessed

Actually slept last night. took the migraine medcine.  Still feel puny but must push forward.  Have to go to the store and get a few items.  Grandson comes tonight for a visit.  Just put a small brisket in the oven, need a couple of fresh veggies.


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> Actually slept last night. took the migraine medcine.  Still feel puny but must push forward.  Have to go to the store and get a few items.  Grandson comes tonight for a visit.  Just put a small brisket in the oven, need a couple of fresh veggies.


I hope you have a lovely evening with your grandson.


----------



## MickaC

I BOUGHT SOMETHING !!!!!!!!………
A 2023 calendar for my calendar frame……I buy a nice calendar every year…..have for many, many years…..and of course, pics of birds.
Also got some meds this morning…..not near as exciting as the calendar.


----------



## NorthernLight

StarSong said:


> Is there a reason you use vitamin D drops rather than the soft gel tablets?


I just don't like taking pills. 

I do take 2 supplements in pill form: magnesium bisglycinate, because the powdered form tastes awful; and MSM, because that's the only way they sell it here.


----------



## Blessed

StarSong said:


> I hope you have a lovely evening with your grandson.


These kids of mine crack me up.  They called and asked me to watch him as they were going to an axe throwing party.  LOL


----------



## Bella

I bought this cozy robe.


----------



## Pepper

@hollydolly 
check out the robe above!


----------



## Blessed

Bella said:


> I bought this cozy robe.


I bought two, one like this and one a lighter weight.  They are so soft!!


----------



## RadishRose

Groceries
Whoopie!


----------



## RadishRose

RadishRose said:


> Groceries
> Whoopie!


I just realized something. My snarky comment "whoopie" was dreadful. I'm lucky I am able to buy groceries.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ordered 3 toys from Amazon.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I just realized something. My snarky comment "whoopie" was dreadful. I'm lucky I am able to buy groceries.


I feel the same, even though I'm shocked anew at the price increases every week.


----------



## Blessed

I ordered a pizza for the grandson in case he  wants junk instead of proper food. I went out to go pick it up, once again I had the left lights on in my poor little car.  Got my handy dandy Noco charger.  It hooked it up hit the power button, the theft alarm went crazy.  I have no idea why, has not done that before. I looked in the car turn the alarm and the hazards lights off.  There was no button I can see.  I have never had to use the hazards in all these years.

Came in got online, surely my friend Mr. Youtube is angry he did not get invited to come for the brisket dinner. He refused to answer my question. I even checked the fuse box but found nothing there.  

So, a shout out to all, does anyone know what to do?  This is a 2008 hyundai eleantra? PS, I did drive it down and pick up that pizza with the flashers on, at least the grandson will be happy!


----------



## Blessed

RadishRose said:


> I just realized something. My snarky comment "whoopie" was dreadful. I'm lucky I am able to buy groceries.


I don't think anyone took offense to your Whoopie, we are all happy when we get the shopping done!! I pray that all at least are able to get food.  If we have to have help, if we have to go to the food bank or church, everyone is grateful. We all say "whoopie"


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> I don't think anyone took offense to your Whoopie, we are all happy when we get the shopping done!! I pray that all at least are able to get food.  If we have to have help, if we have to go to the food bank or church, everyone is grateful. We all say "whoopie"


Agreed.  (Actually, when Rose said, "whoopie" I thought she meant it as a comment on how unexciting her recent shopping has been.)


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> @hollydolly
> check out the robe above!


huh ?


----------



## Pepper

Weren't you looking for a robe w/zipper @hollydolly?  Maybe I got you mixed up w/someone else.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Weren't you looking for a robe w/zipper @hollydolly?  Maybe I got you mixed up w/someone else.


yes I was but what  'robe above' was I supposed to be checking out ?


----------



## Blessed

Pepper said:


> Weren't you looking for a robe w/zipper @hollydolly?  Maybe I got you mixed up w/someone else.


Maybe it was me Pepper.  I don't remember but I am always shopping for robes, pj's, sweats.  Mine keep shrinking somehow.  Do you remember those little fur lined tights she posted a picture of a week or so ago.  OOOOH, look like soft, cozy lounge wear for the winter!! I have not seen any here but of course I am not out and about much these days!


----------



## Pepper

post #4641 @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> post #4641 @hollydolly


not visible to me...


----------



## Blessed

Pepper said:


> post #4641 @hollydolly



I like that robe but with @hollydolly's long beautiful hair that high neck would cause tangles at the back of her neck.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I like that robe but with @hollydolly's long beautiful hair that high neck would cause tangles at the back of her neck.


you're so right Blessed, I can't wear anything that has a high or turtle neck.. for that very reason..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> you're so right Blessed, I can't wear anything that has a high or turtle neck.. for that very reason..


I knew that would be true in your case.  I always have to find things that don't do that.


----------



## Don M.

I bought a new chainsaw today....an Echo CS590.  My old Stihl MS291 has been increasingly hard to start and showing declining power.  I suspect the piston/cylinder is getting worn.  I dropped it off at the local dealer to let them check it out.  If that is the cause, it would cost more than its worth to repair, and I can probably sell it for parts on EBAY for a couple hundred dollars.  This Echo sold for about $200 less than the equivalent Stihl.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I knew that would be true in your case.  I always have to find things that don't do that.


it's even a PITA sometimes to wear a scarf in winter, I have to ensure it goes under the collar of my jacket, and not over, or my hair gets tangled up in it underneath at the back


----------



## Blessed

Don M. said:


> I bought a new chainsaw today....an Echo CS590.  My old Stihl MS291 has been increasingly hard to start and showing declining power.  I suspect the piston/cylinder is getting worn.  I dropped it off at the local dealer to let them check it out.  If that is the cause, it would cost more than its worth to repair, and I can probably sell it for parts on EBAY for a couple hundred dollars.  This Echo sold for about $200 less than the equivalent Stihl.


I own a chain saw, I put it way back in the attic.  Don't want the son to know I have it.  Those things scare the s*** out of me.  Husband's cousin  almost took a leg off up in a tree, lost hold off it.  It did get him in the end, caused a pain killer addiction that destroyed his heart.


----------



## Pinky

I've got packages coming from Amazon, 3 days in a row next week. Dog toys, men's pants for around home,
Le Creuset coffee mug set, and other small items.


----------



## Bella

Blessed said:


> I like that robe but with @hollydolly's long beautiful hair that high neck would cause tangles at the back of her neck.


Oh, too bad. I have long hair and no problem with tangles, but I guess when you have fine hair you might. Because it zips up, the neckline doesn't have to be worn as a turtleneck at all times. It can be unzipped and folded down. It's nice to have the option to zip it up when it's chilly and fold it down as well.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> I've got packages coming from Amazon, 3 days in a row next week. Dog toys, men's pants for around home,
> Le Creuset coffee mug set, and other small items.


yes me too pinks...  some trainer socks..some batteries..  and a couple of  long winter tops from Shein.. for just around the house. I hate to wear my good stuff for just slouching around..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> yes me too pinks...  some trainer socks..some batteries..  and a couple of  long winter tops from Shein.. for just around the house. I hate to wear my good stuff for just slouching around..



You know me, if I am not going out, I am just sitting around in an oversized sleep shirt and my underpants.  LOL I do like to have nice warm soft things for the winter.  I also have a problem with buying pretty soft throws.  Already have a few in the top of the closest.  Some for me, some for the pups and some for the grandson.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> You know me, if I am not going out, I am just sitting around in an oversized sleep shirt and my underpants.  LOL I do like to have nice warm soft things for the winter.  I also have a problem with buying pretty soft throws.  Already have a few in the top of the closest.  Some for me, some for the pups and some for the grandson.


we're so alike in many ways you and I... I'm the same with the beautiful throws..I have so many. I have 2 in the livingroom currently... one lemon knitted one that I bought a couple of months ago, and a baby blue fleece lined one that I use when I'm sitting watching TV.. but lots in the linen cupboard for the beds for winter in various colours..


----------



## Blessed

I have two on my sofa in the den, one for me, one for the pups.  Grandson is curled up in his right now.  I have a new beautiful orange (my favorite color) and a new one in grandson's bedroom.  I guess it is more of a blanket that a throw.  Sherpa, burgundy in color, so very soft!!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I have two on my sofa in the den, one for me, one for the pups.  Grandson is curled up in his right now.  I have a new beautiful orange (my favorite color) and a new one in grandson's bedroom.  I guess it is more of a blanket that a throw.  Sherpa, burgundy in color, so very soft!!


yes my Baby Blue one is Sherpa Baby blue.. this one.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Agreed.  (Actually, when Rose said, "whoopie" I thought she meant it as a comment on how unexciting her recent shopping has been.)


That's what I did mean, StarSong. First World problem; bored over not buying more exciting things. Then I felt ashamed.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> That's what I did mean, StarSong. First World problem; bored over not buying more exciting things. Then I felt ashamed.


No need to feel shame, Rose.   
Almost everyone gets a kick out of bringing something cool and different into their lives.  Rich and poor alike.  And it doesn't seem to matter what the price of the object is - the delight is in how it strikes our fancy.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Maybe it was me Pepper.  I don't remember but I am always shopping for robes, pj's, sweats.  Mine keep shrinking somehow.  Do you remember those little fur lined tights she posted a picture of a week or so ago.  OOOOH, look like soft, cozy lounge wear for the winter!! I have not seen any here but of course I am not out and about much these days!


yes those are fur lined leggings..


----------



## hollydolly

Bought a new Robe... and a new check shirt.. Also got 4 new white pillowcases..


----------



## Teacher Terry

Went to a garage sale and bought a brand new doggie stroller with the tags still on it for 10. Amy can’t walk the 2 miles anymore so she walks half the way and rides the rest. They paid 65.


----------



## Bella

Blessed said:


> Maybe it was me Pepper.  I don't remember but I am always shopping for robes, pj's, sweats.  Mine keep shrinking somehow.  Do you remember those *little fur lined tights *she posted a picture of a week or so ago.  OOOOH, look like* soft, cozy lounge wear* for the winter!!* I have not seen any here* *but of course I am not out and about much these days!*


@Blessed - You don't have to go anywhere to get them. There are lots of thermal lined leggings online. They're easy to find. Many sites have them, just do a search. 

Here's some on Amazon. > https://www.amazon.com/fur-lined-leggings/s?k=fur+lined+leggings


----------



## StarSong

Teacher Terry said:


> Went to a garage sale and bought a brand new doggie stroller with the tags still on it for 10. Amy can’t walk the 2 miles anymore so she walks half the way and rides the rest. They paid 65.


Good for you!  A great price, a great kindness for Amy and a great way to continue your walking tradition with her.    

Our previous dog, Yoda, loved going for walks but age brought increasing spinal deterioration.  During his last couple of years he couldn't go more than a block or two without pain.  Fortunately, we had a nice stroller from when our first grands were young so we pressed it into use.  

As soon as Yoda would falter or dally on walks we'd pop him in the stroller where he'd sit calmly, watching the world go by.  He was so good in that stroller, whether we were walking the neighborhood or eating on a restaurant patio.  

We miss our little buddy terribly.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Apropos chain saws: I'm gonna ask for one for Christmas so that I can cut my toenails! Just wait and see...the older you get, the harder and thicker the darned things get. When I shower I stand with my feet right over the drain so that the hot water will pool and soften them. Doesn't work very well And who's got time for a podiatrist or even a pedicure?

First world problems


----------



## Been There

I rid my closet of last year’s winter shirts and replaced them with 8 new shirts and 3 crew neck sweaters. Now I need to do the same with the slacks. I didn’t realize that I had 8 leather zipped jackets. They have all gone into the same box for dropping off at the Salvation Army. Styles are changing faster than Elaine’s (Seinfeld) boyfriends.


----------



## Knight

Wusthof Classic Ikon 26 Piece Knife Block Set

4.2 out of 5 stars    7 ratings
$3,250.00
delivery Friday, October 14. 

https://www.amazon.com/Wusthof-Clas...cphy=9030801&hvtargid=pla-1456929033018&psc=1

Sure hope my wife likes this set I'm 100% certain it will be the last one she wants.


----------



## Leann

Knight said:


> Wusthof Classic Ikon 26 Piece Knife Block Set
> 
> 4.2 out of 5 stars    7 ratings
> $3,250.00
> delivery Friday, October 14.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wusthof-Clas...cphy=9030801&hvtargid=pla-1456929033018&psc=1
> 
> Sure hope my wife likes this set I'm 100% certain it will be the last one she wants.


I have Wusthof knives...love them.


----------



## NorthernLight

I sent my language partner some photos of the local supermarket interior. One happened to show a stuffed animal display. To my surprise (he's in his 30s) he was quite excited about that. He said he used to have a stuffed dolphin but lost it.

So today I went to the store and bought him a stuffed dolphin. If I ever get to Guatemala I'll be able to take him the perfect gift!


----------



## Jules

When I returned an item to the thrift store, I then spent $10 on 3 tops.  

$500 for two fillings.  The tops were my pick me up, or so I tell myself.


----------



## StarSong

Knight said:


> Wusthof Classic Ikon 26 Piece Knife Block Set
> 
> 4.2 out of 5 stars    7 ratings
> $3,250.00
> delivery Friday, October 14.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wusthof-Clas...cphy=9030801&hvtargid=pla-1456929033018&psc=1
> 
> Sure hope my wife likes this set I'm 100% certain it will be the last one she wants.


I wouldn't spend $3250.00 on a set of knives unless I needed them for cutting diamonds.


----------



## Bella

I bought a new microwave, a coffee grinder, and placed a food order at Vitacost.


----------



## Knight

StarSong said:


> I wouldn't spend $3250.00 on a set of knives unless I needed them for cutting diamonds.


That is the difference between when we were planning for our future & now. In the planning stage "need" was the key. Now it's what she "wants" & there is no way I will deny her wants.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> When I returned an item to the thrift store, I then spent $10 on 3 tops.
> 
> $500 for two fillings.  The tops were my pick me up, or so I tell myself.


£500 for 2 Fillings ? ... £50 here


----------



## hollydolly

Knight said:


> Wusthof Classic Ikon 26 Piece Knife Block Set
> 
> 4.2 out of 5 stars    7 ratings
> $3,250.00
> delivery Friday, October 14.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wusthof-Clas...cphy=9030801&hvtargid=pla-1456929033018&psc=1
> 
> Sure hope my wife likes this set I'm 100% certain it will be the last one she wants.


why are you paying so much for these when in many places they're less than $1k.. and certainly outside of Amazon, no more than $1500


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> £500 for 2 Fillings ? ... £50 here


Going rate.  There’re no subsidies for dentists.  A general checkup and cleaning is about $150.  More with x-rays.


----------



## Knight

hollydolly said:


> why are you paying so much for these when in many places they're less than $1k.. and certainly outside of Amazon, no more than $1500


My wife buys I don't.  I don't question what she pays for whatever she wants. I guess it comes down to do we want to build more wealth to leave to our sons or spend now because that is what we planned for.  I opt for spend now.


----------



## Geezer Garage

I have no argument against making your wife happy. While I could afford a $3300 set of kitchen knives, there is no way I could ever see buying them. It just goes against my frugal nature. We have a set of mixed and matched knives, of good quality accumulated over the years, many from yard sales. I go over them a few times a year with a $10 industrial diamond hone that I use on my machining tooling, and they are scary sharp. I also enjoy the process, which has become sort of an old world skill, where it was once a common thing.



Knight said:


> Wusthof Classic Ikon 26 Piece Knife Block Set
> 
> 4.2 out of 5 stars 7 ratings
> $3,250.00
> delivery Friday, October 14.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Going rate.  There’re no subsidies for dentists.  A general checkup and cleaning is about $150.  More with x-rays.


My dentist is not NHS she's a private dentist... but tbf she's less expensive than most Private dentists.. but even so my husband had 2 fillings last year at his Private dentist and it costs him £80... he did get a bill for £400 but that included 2 x-rays


----------



## hollydolly

Knight said:


> My wife buys I don't.  I don't question what she pays for whatever she wants. I guess it comes down to do we want to build more wealth to leave to our sons or spend now because that is what we planned for.  I opt for spend now.


oh yes not questioning how you spend or what you spend on... just seems a little bit of a waste for your wife  to pay so much when they're readily available elsewhere at less than half the price..


----------



## Leann

Leann said:


> I have Wusthof knives...love them.


I should add that I don't have the full set that @Knight purchased. I only have a few but I like the quality.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I sent my language partner some photos of the local supermarket interior. One happened to show a stuffed animal display. To my surprise (he's in his 30s) he was quite excited about that. He said he used to have a stuffed dolphin but lost it.
> 
> So today I went to the store and bought him a stuffed dolphin. If I ever get to Guatemala I'll be able to take him the perfect gift!
> View attachment 244190


so what if you don't got to Guatamala, will you send it to him ?


----------



## RadishRose

Knight said:


> Wusthof Classic Ikon 26 Piece Knife Block Set
> 
> 4.2 out of 5 stars    7 ratings
> $3,250.00
> delivery Friday, October 14.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wusthof-Clas...cphy=9030801&hvtargid=pla-1456929033018&psc=1
> 
> Sure hope my wife likes this set I'm 100% certain it will be the last one she wants.


Wow. She must do a lot of cooking and have great knife skills. But if they're not sharpened several times a week, they'll get just as dull as any other knife.

I see there are at least 8 steak knives.


----------



## hollydolly

You all laugh, but I've bought another pair of Boots.. but this time they're for winter.. mid calf biker boots..







.. also some Collagen Peptides capsules..


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> so what if you don't got to Guatamala, will you send it to him ?


I don't have his address, and I'm not going to ask him for it. Unless I go there .


----------



## Kaila

Bella said:


> I bought a new microwave, a coffee grinder, and placed a food order at Vitacost.


If you want to share;
what type of coffee grinder did you get, and which features caused you to select that one, and do you like it? 
I've thought of wanting one, at times, but haven't ever had one.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> You all laugh, but I've bought another pair of Boots.. but this time they're for winter.. mid calf biker boots..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. also some Collagen Peptides capsules..


Girl...you could open your own shoe store! Love the boots.

What are collagen peptide capsules and what do they do?


----------



## hollydolly

Here you are ..save me writing it all out...

https://www.webmd.com/vitamins/ai/ingredientmono-1606/collagen-peptides


----------



## hollydolly

a set of 3 ... Hygrometers for the barn , and sheds... I know the brick  shed gets a lot of moisture in there so I have a small  electric Dehumidifier in there which runs  constantly, to prevent things getting damp...as it can only extract up to 12 litres per day it costs just 5p per hour..to run..

The Barn also has  an Electric Dehumidifier, which is much larger,  and because it uses more electricity ( around 16 p an hour).. I only put it on when  it's either raining or there's been rain..  given the huge increase in energy prices this year..

..so I want to check with the hygrometers just how much humidity  is actually in those sheds and barns


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Here you are ..save me writing it all out...
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/vitamins/ai/ingredientmono-1606/collagen-peptides


Do you find these helpful for OA or do you take it and hope for the best? (I do that with glucosamine and chondroitin).


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Do you find these helpful for OA or do you take it and hope for the best? (I do that with glucosamine and chondroitin).


I don't know.. this is the first lot I'm going to be trying .. currently I take MSM ... My Hiatus Hernia doesn't like Glucosamine


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I don't know.. this is the first lot I'm going to be trying .. currently I take MSM ... My Hiatus Hernia doesn't like Glucosamine


Please let me know how it goes - the OA in my fingers is flaring up in new joints.   
Doctors can't seem to do anything to help.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Please let me know how it goes - the OA in my fingers is flaring up in new joints.
> Doctors can't seem to do anything to help.


tell me about it.. the OA in my fingers is excruciating sometimes,   when it's at it's most painful you can tell on here when I make a lot  of mistakes when I'm typing... the worst of mine is in my right hand.. but now my thumb and first finger in my left are starting to become painful, particularly if I knock them.. and like yours my Doctor is no help whatsoever.. ...sorry you're suffering too


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> Please let me know how it goes - the OA in my fingers is flaring up in new joints.
> Doctors can't seem to do anything to help.


Tumeric may help.

My neighbor is taking it in pill form and it seems to be working for him.
I have used the powder, and it helped some.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Chromebook for a senior friend who can not resist replying to popups.  Since Amazon is having a 'Prime' sale I thought it was the wisest choice.  Not to be - Amazon wanted $209 for one.  Then decided to look at Walmart.  Same tech details, the one at Wally's was $156 with free shipping, and will be here one day earlier.  Guess which one I bought?


----------



## Georgiagranny

I didn't buy anything today. Or yesterday. I think I'm gonna go on a money diet from now until Christmas. TBH, there isn't really anything I need or want. Well, except for an all-season porch, and it's not like I can just whip out $7500-$10,000 to get one built.

I hauled out the winter sweaters this morning. There are 10. I certainly don't need more than that, along with all the rest of the things I have hanging in my closet.

Nope. Need nothing. Money diet.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Tumeric may help.
> 
> My neighbor is taking it in pill form and it seems to be working for him.
> I have used the powder, and it helped some.


My daughter had an accident 5 years ago, where she was pulled over a cliff, and landed 30 feet below on slate chippings.. 2 of her fingers were ripped off. The surgeons worked miracles and managed to save her fingers, but she can't use them very well, and suffers arthritic pain in them..  for that pain she takes  turmeric and Curcumin in a Golden Paste, and takes it 4 times a day with food... and it works really well for her..

She encouraged me to do the same for my OA.. but I hate the taste of it albeit it's only a tiny amount each time, so I never would take it, so of course it was of no help to me..the turmeric capsules apparently do not work anywhere nearly as well as the paste ..so now I take the MSM especially now going into Winter with lots of rain and cold.. I have finger splints, which help when the pain is bad, and the fingerless gloves.. which actually don't help now that the OA is more chronic..  and of course the MSM I hope is doing something to help my knee...but I've been reading up about the Collagen Peptides, and felt there was nothing to lose from trying it...


----------



## Bella

Kaila said:


> If you want to share;
> *what type of coffee grinder did you get, and which features caused you to select that one, and do you like it?*
> I've thought of wanting one, at times, but haven't ever had one.


@Kaila 

I bought a simple Krups Coffee Grinder. Nothing fancy and does the job. Some people swear by a burr grinder, but the blade grinder works fine for me. It's small, so it's easy to store, simple to operate and easy to clean. You decide how fine or coarse you want the beans ground by how long you hold down the button.

I also use it to grind spices and powder sugar. The food processor works to grind sugar but using one of these really powders it.

I've tried a few different ones over the years and keep coming back to this one. At one point I wanted a small grinder with a removable cup. After returning three of them, because none of them worked properly, I bought another Krups. If you have a larger family, you might want to get a grinder that grinds a larger amount of coffee at one time. It's just little ol' me, so this grinds enough beans in one go for a pot of coffee. I'm happy with it. 






Bella


----------



## David777

As someone that drives all over the state, Amazon ordered for $29 a new Delorme 2022 California Atlas and Gazetteer.  Have an older version that is too annoyingly mutilated with various pages falling out that I keep in my Forester plus California tends to have frequent road and highway changes.

Also ordered a dark blue plastic toy steering wheel for $15  that is an accessory for some kind of outdoor toy pirates structure. Have some GoPro8 skiing videos that have a angle of view from the front half of my skis to snow terrain that is directly in front of me. Noticed if I stand in front of my external 24 inch 4k UHD Dell monitor while those videos are playing and while watching the center of the display that is where I will always be turning next since that is where my head with a helmet mount is always looking at, that in my muscle motor control brain, it feels like am actually doing the skiing. While doing so, I held unto a wood ruler in front of me and noticed it enhanced that experience sort of feeling like driving a car through the terrain. So am wondering if actually holding onto a lightweight steering wheel may even enhance that.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> My daughter had an accident 5 years ago, where she was pulled over a cliff, and landed 30 feet below on slate chippings.. 2 of her fingers were ripped off. The surgeons worked miracles and managed to save her fingers, but she can't use them very well, and suffers arthritic pain in them..  for that pain she takes  turmeric and Curcumin in a Golden Paste, and takes it 4 times a day with food... and it works really well for her..
> 
> She encouraged me to do the same for my OA.. but I hate the taste of it albeit it's only a tiny amount each time, so I never would take it, so of course it was of no help to me..the turmeric capsules apparently do not work anywhere nearly as well as the paste ..so now I take the MSM especially now going into Winter with lots of rain and cold.. I have finger splints, which help when the pain is bad, and the fingerless gloves.. which actually don't help now that the OA is more chronic..  and of course the MSM I hope is doing something to help my knee...but I've been reading up about the Collagen Peptides, and felt there was nothing to lose from trying it...


I understand.  Glad the MSM is helping.
You just keep trying, till you find what works best for you.

I would put about 1tsp of the powder in a 16oz bottle of water and drink it like that.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> I understand.  Glad the MSM is helping.
> You just keep trying, till you find what works best for you.
> 
> I would put about 1tsp of the powder in a 16oz bottle of water and drink it like that.


I'm going to be taking capsules..


----------



## NorthernLight

I paid $90 and have nothing to show for it. $40 to put my snow tires on my car, $40 to store the summer tires, plus tax. 

Today I'm getting my car winterized. More money for nothing. But it has to be done.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I paid $90 and have nothing to show for it. $40 to put my snow tires on my car, $40 to store the summer tires, plus tax.
> 
> Today I'm getting my car winterized. More money for nothing. But it has to be done.


we don't get any of that done here.. we just have to drive on snow and ice with the same tyres we have in summer


----------



## Jules

NorthernLight said:


> I paid $90 and have nothing to show for it. $40 to put my snow tires on my car, $40 to store the summer tires, plus tax.
> 
> Today I'm getting my car winterized. More money for nothing. But it has to be done.


We did that too yesterday.  I think it cost more but the availability of storing tires is worth it.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> we don't get any of that done here.. we just have to drive on snow and ice with the same tyres we have in summer


You’re not dealing with same conditions that we have here.  It’s a heavy fine to not have snow rated tires from October 1st until approx  April.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> You’re not dealing with same conditions that we have here.  It’s a heavy fine to not have snow rated tires from October 1st until approx  April.


oh yes I realise we don't get the 10 foot snowdrifts that you get for weeks or months ... but we do get  snow... and a LOT of ice... and freezing  fog


----------



## Kaila

Thank you, @Bella 
for that wonderful and informative post about the grinder and why you like the one you have, and the features and comparisons, etc!!!

That is all very appreciated.


----------



## Jules

NorthernLight said:


> I paid $90 and have nothing to show for it. $40 to put my snow tires on my car, $40 to store the summer tires, plus tax.


Checked with my husband.  It cost us $135 and this is less than the place we used to use.


----------



## StarSong

NorthernLight said:


> I paid $90 and have nothing to show for it. $40 to put my snow tires on my car, $40 to store the summer tires, plus tax.
> 
> Today I'm getting my car winterized. More money for nothing. But it has to be done.


Of course you have something to show for it: your car will be safer and will run better in the winter.  And you won't have to store your summer tires in your bedroom.


----------



## NorthernLight

Yes, I remember a boyfriend who wanted to store his tires in the apartment. They smelled terrible!

Another reason for switching to winter tires is low temperatures. Minus 40 degrees is common here, and snow tires stay flexible (and safer) in those conditions.


----------



## hollydolly

A window Vac.... mainly for the shower room...


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> A window Vac.... mainly for the shower room...


Never seen one of those, Holly.  Do they work on car windshields, as well? Bthroom mirrors?  Wet *or* dry surfaces?


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Never seen one of those, Holly.  Do they work on car windshields, as well? Bthroom mirrors?  Wet *or* dry surfaces?


yes absolutely you can use it for your car inside and outside.. especially if you get condensation...

It's really meant for windows... but it can be used on the Shower screen, and the tiles.. 

https://diyworks.co.uk/how-to-use-window-vac/


----------



## Kaila

Thank you, @hollydolly 
That was an informative and funny-at-times article, describing why you didn't think you needed one, till you have it and love it!  
And it did seem quite convincing of that, to me.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> A window Vac.... mainly for the shower room...


Do you already have one of these and bought another for the bathroom, or will this be your first?


----------



## Owlivia

Two pair of soft socks at a new store that opened last week, that's all I could persuade myself to purchase after a self guided tour of the store.   A couple of weeks ago I bagged up for Goodwill twelve pair of Gold Toe new socks that were too thin and tight, so some new socks were on my mind.

After fussing with those fabric shopping bag holders for a couple of years, I decided to find another solution to keep them tidy.

I went to JoAnn armed with coupons and bought one of those decorative cardboard boxes  on sale, not what I wanted, but it'll do.  Now the bags are folded and lined up.  This little box holds more bags than the cloth bag holder and it satisfies my need for neatness.   

I don't like the reno that JoAnn did to the store.  It seems like some AI Corporate type designed the layout, colors, etc.  I dreaded going there, but forced myself to go after Hobby Lobby didn't have the boxes.

Anyway, armed with a 40% off coupon (used for the glue) plus a 25% off coupon on the total order I found the shopping bag box, fabric glue for the fabric I bought at Hobby Lobby (to make a lampshade) and a 70% off wreath.  The wreath original price $59.99  (Not going to pay that!)  were my JoAnn purchases.  I spent $4.79 plus tax for the lampshade fabric - which was also on sale at HL.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> you hear about my adventures on the 'how was your day ' thread, you mad woman..lol... ....
> 
> Today I bought myself a Haircut and blow dry  as you've all seen already I'm sure..3 inches off , and longer layers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought 2 pairs of  ankle boots,  beige and black suede heeled.. I tried the beige on(taupe).. they fitted fine, didn't bother with the black.. guess what ?.. they're too tight... so they have to go back.. I'll keep the beige tho'.. bought some ceramic pumpkins  for the livingroom Autumn decor.. got them in white, black and orange...
> 
> Also got a fur lined pair of leggings.. only £7 , to wear indoors when the nights get chilly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..new silver chain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and then dropped into Aldi on the way home to pick up the basics.. bread, Milk.. and beer  & cake ...mile has risen 17p per litre overnight..


Nice boots HD! I never saw leggings like that. You got some nice stuff.


----------



## IKE

After finishing up the Asian grocery shopping this morning and before leaving the Asian district and heading back home I surprised mama by pulling up in front of the jewelry store.

Her, "why are we stopping here" ?......me, (knowing that I just wanted to buy her something), "I just want to go in and look around". 

She figured out what was going on pretty quick and once inside I didn't steer her towards any certain area of the store.....I just held her purse for her and sat on one of the stools and let her browse.

She ended up liking a really pretty 18K yellow gold necklace and pendant.....after both pieces were weighed and calculated they were a little pricey but were worth every penny when seeing the smile on her face when I didn't say a word and just reached in my wallet and handed the clerk my credit card.

Mama was happy and I felt good making her happy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

From Walmart: I bought reversible chair pads for two folding chairs. The colors are perfect for my decor.


----------



## StarSong

My preferred leave in conditioner of choice has skyrocketed on Amazon from an already high pre-pandemic $30 for 5.1 oz tube to $44 for the same size!!!   A tube lasts me about six months but it was the principle of the thing more than the price.  For the past couple of years I've been using cheaper brands, then a couple of days ago I came across an almost used up tube under the guest bathroom sink.  Tried it after my shower yesterday morning and, wow, what a difference! 

I decided to bite the bullet and pay Amazon's outrageous price, but did a little shopping around first.  Guess what?  One of Walmart's resellers has it for $22.  Same size tube so I ordered two - they should arrive next week.  If it's the same product I'll buy a couple more and stash them.  

Also, the Walmart microwave spatter cover that @RadishRose recommended a few months ago was FINALLY back in stock so I ordered one of those, too.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> My preferred leave in conditioner of choice has skyrocketed on Amazon from an already high pre-pandemic $30 for 5.1 oz tube to $44 for the same size!!!   A tube lasts me about six months but it was the principle of the thing more than the price.  For the past couple of years I've been using cheaper brands, then a couple of days ago I came across an almost used up tube under the guest bathroom sink.  Tried it after my shower yesterday morning and, wow, what a difference!
> 
> I decided to bite the bullet and pay Amazon's outrageous price, but did a little shopping around first.  Guess what?  One of Walmart's resellers has it for $22.  Same size tube so I ordered two - they should arrive next week.  If it's the same product I'll buy a couple more and stash them.
> 
> Also, the Walmart microwave spatter cover that @RadishRose recommended a few months ago was FINALLY back in stock so I ordered one of those, too.
> View attachment 244778


Wow, a $14.00 price hike! Ridiculous. These retailers are out of control! Good for you @StarSong  for outsmarting them.


----------



## Pinky

Been buying this 'n that for O/H's birthday near end of month. So far, 2 pajama bottoms, french chocolates,
2 fleece sweatshirts, licorice allsorts and gift cards. It's difficult to buy for one another, as we have all we need.


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> Been buying this 'n that for O/H's birthday near end of month. So far, 2 pajama bottoms, french chocolates,
> 2 fleece sweatshirts, licorice allsorts and gift cards.* It's difficult to buy for one another, as we have all we need.*


So true, Pinky.


----------



## Jules

On Thursday I bought a t-shirt for DH. At the counter I realized it wasn’t Friday and the discount sale hadn’t started.  The cashier said to come back tomorrow and they‘d process the sale price.  When I did it, the manager and the clerk both said they’d have done it on Thursday.  I didn’t buy anything else though I did try on some pants.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Welp...so much for the money diet I swore I'd go on DD and I did our Walmarting this afternoon when I got off work. We passed a shelf of soft, furry throws. Key words: soft, furry. Oh, and cute, patterned with funny little penguins. I frittered away $5 on one. Five US dollars! Five. One can never have too many throws, amiright?

I'm gonna look at the expenditure as I would calories...didn't use up very many


----------



## J-Kat

NorthernLight said:


> I paid $90 and have nothing to show for it. $40 to put my snow tires on my car, $40 to store the summer tires, plus tax.
> 
> Today I'm getting my car winterized. More money for nothing. But it has to be done.


Re tires, I noticed a nail in one of mine yesterday.  Didn’t seem to be leaking and I debated about waiting until Monday to deal with it but was afraid it might go flat by then and I’d have an additional problem.  So went to Discount Tires and learned it could not be fixed (too close to the edge and fix wouldn’t hold).  They didn’t have the same model of tire but thought I could find it elsewhere or they could try to order it.  They suggested a different model of the same brand that was considered a better tire and it was in stock.  Only problem is they recommended I buy two tires since the car’s “ride” would be noticeably different with three older and different ones plus a new one.  Two new tires and a set of windowshield wiper blades and I’m only $650 poorer.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Been buying this 'n that for O/H's birthday near end of month. So far, 2 pajama bottoms, french chocolates,
> 2 fleece sweatshirts, licorice allsorts and gift cards. It's difficult to buy for one another, as we have all we need.


OH My, lots of things, what will you get him for Christmas ? ...My ex husband was very difficult to buy for because his birthday was just 4 days after Christmas


----------



## NorthernLight

J-Kat said:


> Re tires, I noticed a nail in one of mine yesterday.  Didn’t seem to be leaking and I debated about waiting until Monday to deal with it but was afraid it might go flat by then and I’d have an additional problem.  So went to Discount Tires and learned it could not be fixed (too close to the edge and fix wouldn’t hold).  They didn’t have the same model of tire but thought I could find it elsewhere or they could try to order it.  They suggested a different model of the same brand that was considered a better tire and it was in stock.  Only problem is they recommended I buy two tires since the car’s “ride” would be noticeably different with three older and different ones plus a new one.  Two new tires and a set of windowshield wiper blades and I’m only $650 poorer.


Yes, unfortunately you're not supposed to have one tire that's different. I remember long ago my boyfriend would wait until he got a flat, and then scrounge a discarded tire from a gas station or wherever was handy. Every time he got a flat, he'd say, "I don't believe it." I always believed it!

I have a small car with small wheels. When I moved here last year, I already had all-season tires. I carefully considered whether I should get snow tires. Finally I went to the tire store and got snow tires on rims. $1000 .


----------



## PamfromTx

@hollydolly​​Did you buy this Turquoise, Jade, Agate, Chrysoprase Necklace?    ​​$2,850
*Product is no longer in stock*


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> @hollydolly​​Did you buy this Turquoise, Jade, Agate, Chrysoprase Necklace?    ​View attachment 245314​$2,850
> *Product is no longer in stock*


No..what makes you think I did ?


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> No..what makes you think I did ?


I was just teasing you, @hollydolly .  A joke.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I was just teasing you, @hollydolly .  A joke.


it's a very ugly necklace, I have to say...


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> it's a very ugly necklace, I have to say...


It looks better on, but not 2,850 times better.

I recently bought pine wood pellets and a sifter for Pixel's litter pan. Man, what an improvement! But next time I buy pellets, I'm gonna buy hardwood. My neighbor said those are even better. So I'll try them, but the pine ones are great.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> OH My, lots of things, what will you get him for Christmas ? ...My ex husband was very difficult to buy for because his birthday was just 4 days after Christmas


Hols, after all this time, we both have everything we want or need .. therefore, we just give one another fave
treats (candy,chocolate), or gift cards to Amazon (for moi), beer store (for him). We're content with that. It's the day that counts most


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Hols, after all this time, we both have everything we want or need .. therefore, we just give one another fave
> treats (candy,chocolate), or gift cards to Amazon (for moi), beer store (for him). We're content with that. It's the day that counts most


lol...you should have told him that on his Birthday...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> it's a very ugly necklace, I have to say...


Silly girl....


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> lol...you should have told him that on his Birthday...


My birthday has passed .. his is still coming (before Halloween)


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> My birthday has passed .. his is still coming (before Halloween)


yes I meant you should have not bought him anything and said.. ''you have everything you need Dear.. have a bar of chocolate instead''..


----------



## Maywalk

With being disabled and housebound and not being able to get to shops over the past 18 months I have purchased the following on line. 

TV, Computer, Printer, Microwave, Breville HotCup Hot Water Dispenser, Nebuliser, Trousers, Scented oils, Housecoat. 
I have also been on line to get a new fence put up plus a new garage door which are all done and done with now. 
Even hand made personal birthday cards. 
I also get my grocery delivery on line. I cant say that I like doing it but at least I get what I wanted.


----------



## PamfromTx

What brand of printer, @Maywalk ?   That's what I want for my birthday ~ new printer.  The ink cartridges on our present one are too expensive.


----------



## NorthernLight

If you do a lot of printing, you could consider a laser printer, the kind that uses toner. They cost more up front, but you aren't stuck buying those expensive ink cartridges all the time.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly

Today a Brown bodysuit,  Abercrombie and fitch brown bodysuit






..... whole load of Groceries... and an indoor doormat......also 12 pairs of trainer socks were waiting for me when I got home  which I ordered from Shein.. I'd forgotten all about them so it was a nice surprise..


----------



## Teacher Terry

*I needed a mattress pad and *Macy’s was having a great sale so bought that online and a set of sheets. I don’t think I have ever seen their prices this low.


----------



## Jules

A weighted blanket.  It’s more a throw size.  It was on sale and I’ve been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Ruthanne

Bought a new landline phone on Amazon.  The price was reduced.  It's an ATT phone.  I'll get it Thursday.  That's tomorrow. I can't wait to see all the features..  My old one is so worn out.  I hope it has a good choice of ringer sounds.  Also a phone book built in.


----------



## horseless carriage

Ruthanne said:


> Bought a new landline phone on Amazon.  The price was reduced.  It's an ATT phone.  I'll get it Thursday.  That's tomorrow. I can't wait to see all the features..  My old one is so worn out.  I hope it has a good choice of ringer sounds.  Also a phone book built in.



This is the same phone that we had in 1968, when we got married and moved into our first home. We still have it and it still works.
For security though, it's wired to a modern phone so that we can see the number of the caller.


----------



## WheatenLover

My cousin's toaster oven was a total mess Bought a new one. It is smaller (takes up less counter space) and looks really cool. It has a crumb tray, so cleaning the bottom of it is easy. Also bought silicone oven mitts and a kitchen trash can -- the lid opens with a wave of the hand. I am waiting to see if the dogs figure out how to open it. But one must balance guy in wheelchair with 3 dogs with noses attuned to trash.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 245513
> This is the same phone that we had in 1968, when we got married and moved into our first home. We still have it and it still works.
> For security though, it's wired to a modern phone so that we can see the number of the caller.


I have that same phone.. but added to that I have several GPO 746 's in Black , and various other colours as well as Trimfones, and  even a couple of  232's  ... All rewired to work on the modern system.. I have one in my bedroom.. but otherwise I use Modern Dect cordless  Phones...  My hobby for many years was to buy vintage phones, and modernise them for sale.. now I no longer do that, but I keep the ones I have as part of my own collection  which include GPO 332's which are quite valuable..


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> I have that same phone.. but added to that I have several GPO 746 's in Black , and various other colours as well as Trimfones, and  even a couple of ... All rewired to work on the modern system.. I have one in my bedroom.. but otherwise I use Modern Dect cordless  Phones...  My hobby for many years was to buy vintage phones, and modernise them for sale.. now I no longer do that, but I keep the ones I have as part of my own collection  which include GPO 332's which are quite valuable..


My parents had that very same phone - I remember the little drawer


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’ve been oooking to find replacements for two current chairs in my living room that— well let’s just leave it at they need replacing.   Outrageous prices on any jind of quality furniture in town 

found these on Facebook marketplace and very happy with them:



niw for the fun of rearranging the room.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’ve been oooking to find replacements for two current chairs in my living room that— well let’s just leave it at they need replacing.   Outrageous prices on any jind of quality furniture in town
> 
> found these on Facebook marketplace and very happy with them:
> 
> View attachment 245561
> 
> niw for the fun of rearranging the room.


Very nice!


----------



## Paco Dennis

I just booked a flight on American Air Lines!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’ve been oooking to find replacements for two current chairs in my living room that— well let’s just leave it at they need replacing.   Outrageous prices on any jind of quality furniture in town
> 
> found these on Facebook marketplace and very happy with them:
> 
> View attachment 245561
> 
> niw for the fun of rearranging the room.


Good job!!!


----------



## Jules

Great find @CinnamonSugar


----------



## Jules

Did a Costco run.  Lots of food, eye drops, vitamins, a pair of Lole leggings.  Filled up gas tank.


----------



## Blessed

@CinnamonSugar, from the background picture, looks like the color will go along with your decor very well. Love it!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Blessed said:


> @CinnamonSugar, from the background picture, looks like the color will go along with your decor very well. Love it!


I know!  I'm tickled =D


----------



## charry

perfume ….opium black …..


----------



## charry

Paco Dennis said:


> I just booked a flight on American Air Lines!!!


Where you going paco ?


----------



## Paco Dennis

charry said:


> Where you going paco ?


  Well, I tried hard to go somewhere from all the SPAM messages we got today!!!!!


----------



## Owlivia

A local grocery has a "Close Out" section which is many aisles and is a little adventure to see what's available.

I bought what I am using as a Spoon Rest, although I don't think that's what it is.  It was in a display of crockery styled in Spanish/Greek/etc. so I don't know what it is, but it is now my new Big Spoon Rest and it's pretty, too. $2.99

Also bought a large clear acrylic jar with that flip lid that you open and shut with a flip of a metal piece on the front.  I decided to put my measuring cups and spoons in that and for now, I like it.  3.99

Finally, I needed winter gloves to go out today, and realized I only have one pair I regularly wear and the others wear less often.  So, I found a pair of gloves. 3.99 

Also bought two winning lottery tickets hope hope. Plus an assortment of groceries.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Owlivia said:


> Also bought two winning lottery tickets hope hope. Plus an assortment of groceries.


Why do you need two winning tickets? You could have left one for me


----------



## ManjaroKDE

> ManjaroKDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chromebook for a senior friend who can not resist replying to popups.  Since Amazon is having a 'Prime' sale I thought it was the wisest choice.  Not to be - Amazon wanted $209 for one.  Then decided to look at Walmart.  Same tech details, the one at Wally's was $156 with free shipping, and will be here one day earlier.  Guess which one I bought?
Click to expand...

Came (Fedex) about a week ago, nicely boxed and packaged.  Included a padded laptop sleeve (unexpected). Easy setup, straight forward.  The user is a 90 YO with very limited tech skills just wanted email, Facebook, her bank and a couple games.  This case Chrome played much nicer with Linux and the 'no-op' for saved passwords worked as opposed to Firefox.  I can't imagine how she will do, but it has been a week since she called.  

*Removed all her old units and cables to Goodwill.*


----------



## hollydolly

this jumper...from Amazon


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> this jumper...from Amazon


Love the color and the pockets.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Pockets! Perfect!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Pockets! Perfect!


Exactly... always want pockets...


----------



## Georgiagranny

After getting the Covid booster today, I'm gonna p*ss away my kids' inheritance and get a Starbucks I've already worked it out in the budget.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterday, got my yogurt order.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Owlivia Were those Powerball tickets? Did *we* win?


----------



## RadishRose

2 pr. sweatpants, one black one navy and a puzzle toy for Doggy


----------



## Georgiagranny

Got my booster Got Starbucks and even bought one for DD. She drank her inheritance!


----------



## NorthernLight

Nothing! Yesterday was so beautiful, I decided to go down to the corner to buy a few items. When I got there, I realized I'd forgotten my purse (money). Came home.


----------



## Wayne

About $25 worth of groceries for a $40 total cost


----------



## Georgiagranny

Wayne said:


> About $25 worth of groceries for a $40 total cost


$25 worth for $40? These days it's almost a bargain.


----------



## Jules

Donations made with one hand, purchases with the other.  Their prices have gone up since the new manager.  Considering that everything is donated, they don’t have any expenses to purchase the goods.  Probably costs more to operate the building.  It’s a good cause so I don’t mind the spending of $20 today.  A lovey new petite blue and turquoise Liz blouse for next spring.  The sweater was used but in great condition.  I should look for more things with a rose/pink background.  Ages ago I bought a pink dress and couldn’t decide why I didn’t feel good in it.  Realized it was the cool shade of pink, almost a blue undertone.  It became a donation quickly.


----------



## Ruthanne

A douchebag


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> A douchebag


I don't know what to say, so I will say nothing!!   LOL


----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> A douchebag


No need to buy one.  If you read or watch the news you'll see they're everywhere.


----------



## Jackie23

A roll of 100 US postage Forever stamps....$59...


----------



## hollydolly

An adhesive cord organiser for kitchen appliances.. ( or any appliances probably)






... I got 2 black ones, cuz I was tired of trying to find somewhere to keep the cord and plug on the Air fryer tidied out of sight .. this is ideal.. costs just a few pounds. and does the job brilliantly..


----------



## charry

i got delivered , 2 xmas presents for grandsons, and a new electric toothbrush...oh and a stand for my IPhone


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> I have that same phone.. but added to that I have several GPO 746 's in Black , and various other colours as well as Trimfones, and  even a couple of  232's  ... All rewired to work on the modern system.. I have one in my bedroom.. but otherwise I use Modern Dect cordless  Phones...  My hobby for many years was to buy vintage phones, and modernise them for sale.. now I no longer do that, but I keep the ones I have as part of my own collection  which include GPO 332's which are quite valuable..


i had this phone in my last house


----------



## charry

Ruthanne said:


> A douchebag


Whispering ............Whats a douchbag !!!...


----------



## Pepper

I look forward to Sunday when I will be buying my Halloween candy that should last for weeks.  Yum. I want:  Milky Way, 3 Musketeers, Tootsie Rolls, Hershey's Nuggets and possibly M&Ms & Kisses.  It's the only time of year I eat candy and I savor it!  I dole it out real carefully so it lasts.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> An adhesive cord organiser for kitchen appliances.. ( or any appliances probably)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I got 2 black ones, cuz I was tired of trying to find somewhere to keep the cord and plug on the Air fryer tidied out of sight .. this is ideal.. costs just a few pounds. and does the job brilliantly..


WOW- these are


hollydolly said:


> An adhesive cord organiser for kitchen appliances.. ( or any appliances probably)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I got 2 black ones, cuz I was tired of trying to find somewhere to keep the cord and plug on the Air fryer tidied out of sight .. this is ideal.. costs just a few pounds. and does the job brilliantly..



How long have you had them?  I'll be interested in your review after a week or so.  If they work for you, I'll buy some!


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> WOW- these are
> 
> 
> How long have you had them?  I'll be interested in your review after a week or so.  If they work for you, I'll buy some!


Only had them a day... remind me.. and I'll tell you in a week or so..


----------



## Chet

Food that costs too much. Later today, gasoline that costs too much.


----------



## hollydolly

Chet said:


> Food that costs too much. Later today, gasoline that costs too much.


you want to know about  food and fuel that costs too much ??... come over here to the UK and see how  much you can afford


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> you want to know about  food and fuel that costs too much ??... come over here to the UK and see how  much you can afford


For me to argue with the store employees about the high prices.... they ARE indeed high.  It is unreal.  Our pantry is not so full any longer.  Not that we can't afford it ... but, alot of food goes to waste (outdated).


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> For me to argue with the store employees about the high prices.... they ARE indeed high.  It is unreal.  Our pantry is not so full any longer.  Not that we can't afford it ... but, alot of food goes to waste (outdated).


well I wouldn't argue with a store employee about prices, it's not their fault, and they have to buy the food just as much as the rest of us, albeit with a small discount.. I can afford food.. I'm fortunate.. but prices have gone so sky high here with everything , energy, fuel, food.. that many people.. hundreds of thousands  throughout the country are now relying on Food banks only


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> well I wouldn't argue with a store employee about prices, it's not their fault, and they have to buy the food just as much as the rest of us, albeit with a small discount.. I can afford food.. I'm fortunate.. but prices have gone so sky high here with everything , energy, fuel, food.. that many people.. hundreds of thousands  throughout the country are now relying on Food banks only


I have not been going to the grocery stores in months; hubby does that.  He enjoys going to the grocery store.  It was the store manager that I was referred to and he never did give me an answer as to why the increases in food, etc.


----------



## oldpop

What have you bought  recently?​
That would be electricity. I am buying  it as I sit....


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> well I wouldn't argue with a store employee about prices, it's not their fault, and they have to buy the food just as much as the rest of us, albeit with a small discount.. I can afford food.. I'm fortunate.. but prices have gone so sky high here with everything , energy, fuel, food.. that many people.. hundreds of thousands  throughout the country are now relying on Food banks only


I worked in a grocery store for a little over a year in the early 80s.  No discount.  And we obviously had zero control over grocery prices.  Waayyy above our pay grade.   Even so, I can give you the short answer for why food has increased in price:

Farmers are paying more for labor, seeds, fertilizer, water, insecticide, tractor fuel and parts.
Livestock producers are paying more for feed, medical supplies (those antibiotics get spendy) and transport.
Food processors are paying more in water, energy, packaging supplies, transportation and wages.
Droughts, floods and avian flu have destroyed many crops and caused the death and "culling" (aka euthanizing) of millions of birds.
Last but not least, your local market is paying higher energy costs and wages.

Food banks in the US are getting hit hard, too. Fewer donations and a lot more clients, many of whom had previously been donors.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I worked in a grocery store for a little over a year in the early 80s.  No discount.  And we obviously had zero control over grocery prices.  Waayyy above our pay grade.   Even so, I can give you the short answer for why food has increased in price:
> 
> Farmers are paying more for labor, seeds, fertilizer, water, insecticide, tractor fuel and parts.
> Livestock producers are paying more for feed, medical supplies (those antibiotics get spendy) and transport.
> Food processors are paying more in water, energy, packaging supplies, transportation and wages.
> Droughts, floods and avian flu have destroyed many crops and caused the death and "culling" (aka euthanizing) of millions of birds.
> Last but not least, your local market is paying higher energy costs and wages.
> 
> Food banks in the US are getting hit hard, too. Fewer donations and a lot more clients, many of whom had previously been donors.


yes I know the reasons Star... doesn't help with paying the high prices tho'.. and as you say the knock on effect is that less food is being donated to food banks where even more people are relying on their help..

I  cleared out my canned food stocks in the barn last week and took it all to the food bank.. currently I'm in the position to replace all that.. but one day I might not be, while I can I try to help as much as I can..

I too worked in retails when my DD was preschool.. for 2 of the most major supermarkets in this country. We got 10 % discount.. but any food that had come to it's sell by date or any packets that are slightly damaged.. torn corners etc  had to be thrown out no arguments about it... and the company which is the most expensive Supermarket chain in the UK, actively seeks theft charges against any employee who takes any of these items..

In fact when I worked for them, a packet of sweets  (candy)which  had torn open ( a common occurrence).. and which had to be automatically thrown away.. was too tempting for one employee, and she took one out and popped it in her mouth before throwing the bag away.. and they had her arrested for theft.. and that's a true story!!


----------



## win231

NorthernLight said:


> Yesterday I bought 6 bone-in half hams. In the coming weeks I'll cut them up for freezing (and eat some of course). I've been waiting for them to go on sale for Canadian Thanksgiving. Super cheap and delicious (not too salty).
> 
> Today I bought 36 pounds of ground beef. It's sold in 3-pound packages, which is perfect because I cook 3 pounds at a time.
> 
> I also bought some pork ribs for snacks, and beef liver for tonight's supper.


How long have you been a vegetarian?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes I know the reasons Star... doesn't help with paying the high prices tho'.. and as you say the knock on effect is that less food is being donated to food banks where even more people are relying on their help..
> 
> I  cleared out my canned food stocks in the barn last week and took it all to the food bank.. currently I'm in the position to replace all that.. but one day I might not be, while I can I try to help as much as I can..
> 
> I too worked in retails when my DD was preschool.. for 2 of the most major supermarkets in this country. We got 10 % discount.. but any food that had come to it's sell by date or any packets that are slightly damaged.. torn corners etc  had to be thrown out no arguments about it... and the company which is the mist expensive Supermarket chain in the UK, actively seeks theft charges against any employee who takes any of these items..
> 
> In fact when I worked for them, a packet of sweets  (candy)which  ahd torn open ( a common occurrence).. and which had to be automatically thrown away.. was too tempting for one employee, and she took one out and popped it in her mouth before throwing the bag away.. and they had her arrested for theft.. and that's a true story!!


Sorry - I was actually responding to @PamfromTx's comment about arguing with a store manager about prices and asking him why food had increased.


----------



## hollydolly

@StarSong , well the cable holder hasn't done too well already..  I may not have pressed it on the back of the Air Fryer for long enough initially, ( 30 seconds).. because it had pinged off the second I moved the machine  and disappeared into the Abyss somewhere I can't reach..

Fortunately they come in Pairs.. so I've put another one on, and ensured I pressed it down for more than the allotted 30 seconds, and wrapped the cable back up again... so let's see what happens now


----------



## David777

Nine days ago bought a $97 (incl fees) ticket for* Dead & Company *next July 14 at *Oracle Park* (SF Giants stadium 42k MLB capacity).  All Grateful Dead related shows are always huge here in California. Given senior ages, this was advertised as their final date on their final ever tour with the July 15 show, supposedly their last, the most in demand.  

But then due to the obvious high demand, *Livenation* then added a third date 3 days ago for Sunday July 16, so yesterday I managed to buy a presale ticket for $75 total.  Weird thing was I used a brother's  special code to make the presale purchase that they apparently didn't check to see if I was him or had signed into ticketmaster as him.  Or maybe the same last name was acceptable?  So have 9 months to sit on the Friday ticket and either decide to sell it for a much larger sum than I bought it for, or go to that Friday show too, or trade my Sunday nose bleed seat I would not sit in much in any case, for a ground level Sunday seat.  

This next Monday will be going a The Who concert at our local Shark's NHL hockey arena.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> but prices have gone so sky high here with everything , energy, fuel, food.. that many people.. hundreds of thousands throughout the country are now relying on Food banks only


Saw a chart of the G7 countries and the UK was in the worst condition by far.  My British friends relay the same stories as you do.  It’s going to be a tough winter there.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Saw a chart of the G7 countries and the UK was in the worst condition by far.  My British friends relay the same stories as you do.  It’s going to be a tough winter there.


yep and sadly, that's  an understatement. It's going to be especially  terrible for people on State pensions, Unemployment benefit, and Basic Minimum wage.. and very uncomfortable  for the rest of us..  what's even more thought provoking is that aside .. and who wants to put anyone to the side in this instance, but just for a second, aside from the people who are going to be faced with the choice of Heat or Eat, but who are relatively healthy, we also have to take into consideration those who are desperately ill, and are being cared for at home, who need electricity to run every gadget required to aid with their illness... breathing machines, Kidney machines.. all types of disability aids which require power.. and won't be able to afford to..


----------



## NorthernLight

Everybody's talking about rising prices, but I hadn't seen any indication of it here. Until today!


----------



## StarSong

NorthernLight said:


> Everybody's talking about rising prices, but I hadn't seen any indication of it here. Until today!


You've been very fortunate then.  I've been watching grocery and other prices march steadily upward for at least the past two years.


----------



## Jules

It’s not as much the directly obvious rise of food prices alone, it’s the shrinkflation.  The size of almost every package has decreased radically, often as much as a third.  

The plastic filler to keep a package of cookies the same size also means more plastic will be going into the landfill.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought a new Wallet Case for my Iphone 12 Pro... .. usually I don't like wallet cases vecause they enclose the whole phone, but this one doesn't.. It has the magnetic  wallet at the rear of the of the phone while the front of the phone is completely clear..


----------



## NorthernLight

I love my wallet case. I'm the only person I know whose phone screen isn't cracked.


----------



## Pappy

A new floor mat for my golf cart and some new FTLs. (Underwear)


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I love my wallet case. I'm the only person I know whose phone screen isn't cracked.


I have never had a cracked or broken  screen, and up until now I've never had a wallet phone case. I just ensure I have a good quality case and screen protector. I'm always amazed at how many people have cracked screens, what do they do with their phones.. throw them at a wall ?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I have never had a cracked or broken  screen, and up until now I've never had a wallet phone case. I just ensure I have a good quality case and screen protector. I'm always amazed at how many people have cracked screens, what do they do with their phones.. throw them at a wall ?


No.  Mostly they drop them.  Years ago an employee dropped my phone, cracking the screen and damaging the display to the point where I had to replace the phone immediately.  Accidents happen.  

Since then I've bought screen protectors and padded wallet cases.  Very convenient to have my CCs with my phone, there's plenty of padding and they're relatively inexpensive.  Like $20 for the screen protector and wallet.


----------



## StarSong

Just got back from Costco - mostly groceries along with forever stamps (they're going up in price come January), a box of very nice all occasion cards, a bottle of glucosamine & chondroitin supplements, 8 lbs of butter to complete the 24 lbs that I'll need for holiday baking, and some more Halloween candy.  $240 for 16 items, all told.  Yikes!


----------



## PamfromTx

Jules said:


> It’s not as much the directly obvious rise of food prices alone, it’s the shrinkflation.  The size of almost every package has decreased radically, often as much as a third.
> 
> The plastic filler to keep a package of cookies the same size also means more plastic will be going into the landfill.


You are so right about the decrease of product size.


----------



## Right Now

Last week I purchased a new computer desk and a task chair from Wayfair.  I had to assemble both, but they went together so quickly I was amazed at myself!  The quality of both was more than I had hoped for.  This week it will be a canvas wall hanging for my bedroom.....can you tell I have recently moved and have new decorating ideas?  Ha!


----------



## PamfromTx

When hubby unplugged the old printer...the computer went kaput!  Hubby has no clue about computer issues.  Computer was totally dead; I couldn't even restart it manually.

Well, I called our computer guy who is checking computer and will install new printer.

Hubby said, "This birthday is getting more and more expensive."


----------



## Right Now

In 17 years since I've owned cell phones, I have never had a screen crack or break, either.  But I always have a screen protector on mine, due to smudges and carrying the phone in my purse.


NorthernLight said:


> I love my wallet case. I'm the only person I know whose phone screen isn't cracked.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> No.  Mostly they drop them.  Years ago an employee dropped my phone, cracking the screen and damaging the display to the point where I had to replace the phone immediately.  Accidents happen.
> 
> Since then I've bought screen protectors and padded wallet cases.  Very convenient to have my CCs with my phone, there's plenty of padding and they're relatively inexpensive.  Like $20 for the screen protector and wallet.


yep I've dropped my phone a few times, never had anything broken or cracked.. touch wood


----------



## Jules

Like Holly, I don’t use a screen cover and have never had a shattered screen.  Pounding on wood.


----------



## PamfromTx

A pair of jeans and a pair of leggings.  I love the Jockey leggings.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Pansies, snapdragons, dianthus, and three sacks of garden soil. Y'all are jealous. Admit it


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Pansies, snapdragons, dianthus, and three sacks of garden soil. Y'all are jealous. Admit it


you're keen at the beginning of winter...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly They are all cool weather flowers here and will bloom all winter. Yippee. Gotta have some color to get through the dreary winter season.

BTW, y'all are aware that Christmas Eve is just two months from today, right? Remember, kids, tempus fugit, so if you're wondering what to get me for Christmas lemmeno and I'll send you a list...jussayin.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly They are all cool weather flowers here and will bloom all winter. Yippee. Gotta have some color to get through the dreary winter season.
> 
> BTW, y'all are aware that Christmas Eve is just two months from today, right? Remember, kids, tempus fugit, so if you're wondering what to get me for Christmas lemmeno and I'll send you a list...jussayin.


Not only do I miss not getting Christmas gifts I miss giving them... even DD says she doesn't need anything...


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> Not only do I miss not getting Christmas gifts I miss giving them... even DD says she doesn't need anything...


I am volunteering my services! I'd like a she shed with electricity and plumbing or a four-season porch, a pair of red Wellies, 5-10 lbs of dark chocolate, and a pony.
 If the she shed is big enough, I could move into it. 20ft x 20ft would do the trick. Oooo...and the she shed could have a four-season porch.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I am volunteering my services! I'd like a she shed with electricity and plumbing or a four-season porch, a pair of red Wellies, 5-10 lbs of dark chocolate, and a pony.
> If the she shed is big enough, I could move into it. 20ft x 20ft would do the trick. Oooo...and the she shed could have a four-season porch.


I can do all but the Choklit.. no-one gets more choklit than me at Christmas..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Georgiagranny said:


> Oooo...and the *she shed could have a four-season porch*.


I believe if you try to say that out loud it would come out, "She Shed could have a four she-son porch" =P


----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> When hubby unplugged the old printer...the computer went kaput!  Hubby has no clue about computer issues.  Computer was totally dead; I couldn't even restart it manually.
> 
> Well, I called our computer guy who is checking computer and will install new printer.
> 
> Hubby said, "This birthday is getting more and more expensive."


Pam……when is your birthday.


----------



## PamfromTx

MickaC said:


> Pam……when is your birthday.


26th Oct.


----------



## IKE

I swear sometimes I think mama could use a boulder for a pillow and sleep just fine so she don't much care either way but I've never liked foam rubber pillows and have always used a feather / down pillow.

It was past time for new pillows so yesterday we went out and bought two new king size, firm, feather and down mix pillows......they weren't what you'd call cheap but I slept like a baby last night.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Not only do I miss not getting Christmas gifts I miss giving them... even DD says she doesn't need anything...


@hollydolly 

I enjoy giving and receiving gifts, Hols .. just a little hint


----------



## IKE

hollydolly said:


> Not only do I miss not getting Christmas gifts I miss giving them... even DD says she doesn't need anything...





Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> I enjoy giving and receiving gifts, Hols .. just a little hint


I like getting stuff for Xmas also Holly.......feel free to put me on the list with Pinky.


----------



## StarSong

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly They are all cool weather flowers here and will bloom all winter. Yippee. Gotta have some color to get through the dreary winter season.
> 
> BTW, y'all are aware that Christmas Eve is just two months from today, right? Remember, kids, tempus fugit, so if you're wondering what to get me for Christmas lemmeno and I'll send you a list...jussayin.


Please publish it.  I'm dying to see what's on your list.


----------



## Timewise 60+

I bought a lawn sweeper that I can pull behind my riding lawn mower.  I am getting too old to rake up leaves on our lawn.   I bought it at Home Depo and had to put it together.  It was not hard to assemble, and I think it will work well.


----------



## StarSong

@Georgiagranny @hollydolly @IKE @Pinky and everyone else, I just started a thread about what's on our Christmas lists this year - or on our loved ones' lists.  

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...ood-health-etc-dont-count.76090/#post-2275105


----------



## Wayne

I have been with my best friend coming now 10 years. For Christmas I just wish 10 or more years to look forward to.


----------



## dobielvr

IKE said:


> I swear sometimes I think mama could use a boulder for a pillow and sleep just fine so she don't much care either way but I've never liked foam rubber pillows and have always used a feather / down pillow.
> 
> It was past time for new pillows so yesterday we went out and bought two new king size, firm, feather and down mix pillows......they weren't what you'd call cheap but I slept like a baby last night.


Having the right pillow makes all the difference in the world when it comes to getting a good nights sleep.

I've had so many pillows for different degrees of my neck pain through the years.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> I enjoy giving and receiving gifts, Hols .. just a little hint


Oh thank you my dear friend.. I'm chuffed that you're giving yourself a reminder to buy me some Christmas gifts...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I ordered this enclosed litter box for Deja last night. She's been getting litter all over the bathroom floor sos I have to sweep a few times a day.  As you can see my floors are white (with sea foam green swirls that may be hard to see in the photo). This box should match the decor well if it is in fact the color in the photo. I got 10% off with a coupon and I'll get 5% cash back. I also had a credit coming so that the amount charged was $32 and change. If it keeps me from having to sweep so much, it's worth it. I just hope she'll get used to using it.


----------



## Jules

Spent ages last night looking at reviews for evening safety lights for walking.  

Ordered these two items.  ~$35. I would have preferred ones with long lasting batteries like my present wrist bands that are nearly defunct.  They don’t seem to sell those any more.  





We also wear vests, but the flashing really seems to help draw attention to us.


----------



## Pinky

Jules said:


> Spent ages last night looking at reviews for evening safety lights for walking.
> 
> Ordered these two items.  ~$35. I would have preferred ones with long lasting batteries like my present wrist bands that are nearly defunct.  They don’t seem to sell those any more.
> 
> View attachment 246761
> 
> View attachment 246762
> 
> We also wear vests, but the flashing really seems to help draw attention to us.


I wish every walker/jogger/cyclist would wear these


----------



## Medusa

A new set of over-ear headphones (wore my old ones out), gluten-free baking flour and a lightweight blanket, pink with gold stars.


----------



## Medusa

hollydolly said:


> yep I've dropped my phone a few times, never had anything broken or cracked.. touch wood


Ditto.  (I _love _your new avatar! - Not that you don't look great in your other, you do, but this one is fun and festive for the season.


----------



## Medusa

Georgiagranny said:


> Pansies, snapdragons, dianthus, and three sacks of garden soil. Y'all are jealous. Admit it


Actually, yeah, I kind of am.


----------



## dobielvr

I bought 3 sweaters yesterday from the Venus catalog.
2) black and 1) ombre 

Rec'vd $15 off my order!


----------



## Medusa

dobielvr said:


> I bought 3 sweaters yesterday from the Venus catalog.
> 2) black and 1) ombre
> 
> Rec'vd $15 off my order!


That's a good discount. 
What color ombre?


----------



## dobielvr

Medusa said:


> That's a good discount.
> What color ombre?


Pinkish, gray/black....it's v-neck and kind of falls off the shoulders.


----------



## Medusa

dobielvr said:


> Pinkish, gray/black....it's v-neck and kind of falls off the shoulders.


Sounds really nice.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I bought some sweets at the Garden centre food Hall.  Dark chocolate orange Mallow  Walnut whips.. and some Dark chocolate fudge, to put away for Christmas..

Later I bought a Lemon Fine wool knit  V neck jumper  in the sale ...  and an emerald green beanie type hat.. to match my Emerald Scarf

Yesterday I bought a whole bunch of Christmas decorations.. Silver candlesticks.. ( Chrome).. lots of Candles, a wreath, and about 10 different coloured pretty ornaments..


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> _* some Dark chocolate fudge, to put away for Christmas..*_


Sure. And my grandfather is the president of Poland!


----------



## Georgiagranny

I bought four half gallons of ice cream. Don't want to run out...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

OneEyedDiva said:


> I ordered this enclosed litter box for Deja last night. She's been getting litter all over the bathroom floor sos I have to sweep a few times a day.  As you can see my floors are white (with sea foam green swirls that may be hard to see in the photo). This box should match the decor well if it is in fact the color in the photo. I got 10% off with a coupon and I'll get 5% cash back. I also had a credit coming so that the amount charged was $32 and change. If it keeps me from having to sweep so much, it's worth it. I just hope she'll get used to using it.
> 
> View attachment 246749View attachment 246748


Look at that little face!  How could that face *ever* do anything wrong?!


----------



## charry

Weed killer 
Hair spray 
Hair serum
Wild bird seed


----------



## Jules

2 tea towels that I hope will dry hands well.  Hand towels for the kitchen are more scarce than hen’s teeth, unless they have cutsie sayings on them.
2 sweaters, one will be returned, after I check out the best fit.  I bought an XLG and XXLG so they are loose so I can wear as a housecoat.
1 pair of boots was ordered.  I dragged my husband to the store to try on boots while they have a variety of sizes.  Sure enough the one that fit had a defective zipper.  I won’t be surprised if the computer overrules the order and sends the defective pair.


----------



## Blessed

Two new pairs of shoes, both black, Sketchers go walk's and a pair of leather casual flats.  One case of toilet paper. Pork rinds and Crunch and Munch caramel popcorn.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Sure. And my grandfather is the president of Poland!


skyewwze meeee..... I have you know I'm perfectly capable of lasting 2 days without eating CHoklit... Christmas is this Saturday isn't it ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Sure. Me, too. (Gramma's out looking for the rolling eyes emoji...)


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Sure. Me, too. (Gramma's out looking for the rolling eyes emoji...)


 You'll need to go to Costco then... best you buy them in Bulk


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> You'll need to go to Costco then... best you buy them in Bulk


By the time DD is available to take me over there, they'll be all gone


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> By the time DD is available to take me over there, they'll be all gone


oh how sad... that's breakin' ma heart... There should be a country song about that...

Granee kint git to Costco.. tu buy them rollin' eyes...


----------



## Trish

A white pre-lit Christmas tree and a string of Christmas lights which look like round beads for the mantlepiece.  I am now pondering whether November 1st is too early to put out Christmas things


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> A white pre-lit Christmas tree and a string of Christmas lights which look like round beads for the mantlepiece.  I am now pondering whether November 1st is too early to put out Christmas things


well I wouldn't put them out that early, I'd be sick of them by December, but that;s just me.. you do what brings you joy...


----------



## hollydolly

Rhus Tox and Ruta Cream.. for the arthritis in my fingers... 

I bought  a tube for myself a week or 2 ago, but DD suffers from residual pain in her fingers from when she had to have 2 of her fingers reattached after a fall from the top of a cliff some years ago.. and she already takes Turmeric and Curcumin  as a Golden Paste , orally.. and has done since the accident.. but I;ve just recently discovered the Rhus Tox and Ruta Cream to add topically , so with winter coming up, and the cold and damp always causes the pain in both of our hands to be worse.. I felt she needed  the cream before me.. so I gave her it last weekend, and just ordered myself a new tube..


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly, here’s something else you could look at for arthritis.  It‘s on a list of recommendations for seniors’ gifts.

https://www.amazon.com/Microwavable...styledlife-ssc-397297-20&ascsubtag=6005731515


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Jules but I cannot stand the smell of fake lavander , especially in heat pads.. I already have some heatpads here which are non-scented...


----------



## Pappy

Eye drops, rustolium paints and new water hose. All from Amazon.


----------



## charry

A new car


----------



## RadishRose

Plain Greek style yogurt, fresh spinach, tomatoes, frozen shrimp, Everything But The Bagel seasoning salt.


----------



## Jules

charry said:


> A new car


I thought you just bought a new car.  Did you decide you didn’t like it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Bought a couple of toys for Deja. One is a set of 3 long rainbow colored "teasers" on wands. My BFF said her cat and other cats she knows of loved those things. The other is this motion toy. The picture is deceiving because only one butterfly can be installed and rotated at a time. The others are spares. This is a battery operated toy and the butterfly twirls around and supposedly makes fluttering motions as well.


----------



## Jules

Jules said:


> Spent ages last night looking at reviews for evening safety lights for walking.
> 
> Ordered these two items.  ~$35. I would have preferred ones with long lasting batteries like my present wrist bands that are nearly defunct.  They don’t seem to sell those any more.
> 
> View attachment 246761
> 
> View attachment 246762
> 
> We also wear vests, but the flashing really seems to help draw attention to us.


These arrived and are great, as long as they last.  I ordered the crossbody one for myself today.  Both nights out walking other walkers commented and wanted to know where we got these.


----------



## charry

Jules said:


> I thought you just bought a new car.  Did you decide you didn’t like it.


I was still waiting for it jules 
There’s a year long waiting list over her 
Grrrrrr 
So one went back as the other arrived 
Old and new


----------



## Jules

Very nice.  You’ll enjoy it @charry 

There’s a year wait for some vehicles here too .  Nothing on the dealer lots.

Someone will be enjoying your old one.


----------



## charry

Jules said:


> Very nice.  You’ll enjoy it @charry
> 
> There’s a year wait for some vehicles here too .  Nothing on the dealer lots.
> 
> Someone will be enjoying your old one.


Yes I bet they will jules 
it was sad seeing that one go actually


----------



## hollydolly

This week I bought a new watch... and


charry said:


> Yes I bet they will jules
> it was sad seeing that one go actually


is that a Motability Lease  Car, Charry ?... I'm only guessing because your dear O/H is disabled..


----------



## Chet

Yesterday I took a ride to to a local orchard for apples, apple cider and a pumpkin loaf cake.


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> This week I bought a new watch... and
> 
> is that a Motability Lease  Car, Charry ?... I'm only guessing because your dear O/H is disabled..


No holly….he doesn’t get that/as he’s over 70
plus we have capital ..


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> This week I bought a new watch... and
> 
> is that a Motability Lease  Car, Charry ?... I'm only guessing because your dear O/H is disabled..


It’s our little treat , as we don’t do anything else in our life 
and if I have to drive a paralysed man around , I def don’t  want to break down……


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> This week I bought a new watch... and


I’ve never worn a watch , waste of money ,when you have the time everywhere now ….


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> No holly….he doesn’t get that/as he’s over 70
> plus we have capital ..


I had no idea there was a financial or an age  ceiling.. for Motability.. that's pretty disgraceful actually..


----------



## Georgiagranny

At Walmart I frittered away $22 on another pair of Levi's. I really like high-rise skinny jeans. 

There were all sorts of heavy sweaters, shirts, jackets at WM. Least expensive among them was $29.95. What? We were in _*Walmart*_! I can only imagine what prices are in "real" stores like Lord & Taylor or Saks. Makes me glad I don't need any clothes except for the occasional pair of jeans.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp,, just got finished shopping for myself online....3 pair of
trousers, 1 lightweight snow shovel, and one big bag of cob
corn....(squirrels)....


----------



## Knight

On Amazon
AquaSonic Duo Dual Handle Ultra Whitening 40,000 VPM Wireless Charging Electric ToothBrushes - 3 Modes with Smart Timers - 10 Dupont Brush Heads & 2 Travel Cases Included
15 Piece Set
4.6 out of 5 stars 22,584
Limited time deal
$39.95 ($39.95/Count) was $69.95

These work better than all the other wireless electric tooth brushes we've bought.


----------



## Pecos

A laptop, and now I am busy moving files and setting it up. It does not have the storage of my current desktop, so I am doing a lot of "pruning." I will still have to use an external hard drive to store all of my music.

One of my mistakes is that I was lazy and did not throw old stuff away. I also had no idea how much storage is associated with TurboTax. I am going to have to do my 2022 taxes on my desktop, and then move selected files to the laptop.

My objective is to continue downsizing so that we can sell this three-bedroom house, with large attic, big garage, and big shed and move into a two-bedroom apartment in a Senior Living complex. This has been a very large project, and there are so many things that I just hate to part with, but they are no longer really useful. 

My plan is to give up my car by the time I turn 85.


----------



## Pappy

Prime driver just left. Partial order consists of a can of spray paint and a package of eye drops.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hawkdon For heaven's sake! I'm gonna tell ya one more time that the word is _*not*_ snow. You didn't buy a snow shovel; you bought a s_*NO*_w shovel. The word is s_*NO*_w!


----------



## NorthernLight

I had a beautiful white cat named ****ball. For some reason she couldn't pronounce the S. So I did call her Noball.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Pecos said:


> My plan is to give up my car by the time I turn 85.


I gave away my car when I turned 80. I've rarely missed it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Well turns out I had to order another litter box. The one I bought last week and had such high hopes for is not working out. It was a little bent and the sides don't stay firmly locked. Leaving the top on helps with that but my kitten looked rather frightened when she entered while the top was on. She's getting tall and honestly I can't see how a full grown cat could fit comfortably in there with the top on.  Plus yesterday she still wound up getting a little pile of litter on the floor just outside the box. I suspect that's due to the ledge that collects litter which got pushed onto the floor when she jumped out.


So I got this one instead. It's actually a little bigger than the one above and she will not feel enclosed. It's due to arrive today.


----------



## Jackie23

A new denim vest.


----------



## RadishRose

Went to a discount store yesterday, bought-
A new bed for Doggy
New food bowl for Doggy
Door "snake" to stop drafts
Canned seltzer water
Stack of 6 freezable food containers
"Everything but the Bagel" seasoned salt

I really wanted unsalted peanuts for the squirrels in the woods, but I guess I'll order them online.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I ordered a new Extendible telescopic tension curtain rod..  

..and a Maxi long length Boyfriend  cardigan  in Brown


----------



## Furryanimal

An iPad..


----------



## jimintoronto

To replace our 13 year old 3 seater Lazy Boy recliner, we bought a new one in a nice mix of medium grey/blue. The old one's reclining mechanism  broke, after thousands of uses. The new one will be delivered this Wednesday. My Wife's younger son Mike will dis-assemble the old one which breaks down into 3 parts, and carry them out to the curb. The City of Toronto's waste management truck will pick it up the same day, at no charge to us., The service is included in our property taxes. 

The 13 year old couch cost $1400 , the new one was  $ 2600. So the old one cost us about $100 a year to have. The new couch should out live both of us. Grin.        JimB.


----------



## Leann

A new front storm door. I've been wanting to have one installed since I moved here and have finally gotten it done. It should be an extra layer of protection against the cold winds of the coming winter.


----------



## Jules

A linen blouse for next summer.  I’m not sure why I torture myself by buying linen.  I don’t like ironing.


----------



## hollydolly

Well today I received my Dual energy   bill from my provider and as predicted it's HUGE.. it's going to cost £391 per month.. just shocked to the core really.. and I do my best as it is to keep the costs down. I've only had the heating on once this year for an hour and a half.. and we've still got 5 months of winter to go through .. So I've just been online ordering some USB/Battery motion sensor lights to dot around the house.... I already have motion sensor lights top and bottom of the stairs, but they're plugged into a socket.. the new ones won't need any electricity to run except for the charging..or if I choose then Batteries.. . I'll put them on every third step all the way up the stairs.. and in the bathrooms.. as well under the kitchen cabinets.. again I have lighting there but it's wired to the mains.. so if I can just use motion sensor when Im just popping into the kitchen and bathrooms for a minute or 2.. it'll save some money


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Well today I received my Dual energy   bill from my provider and as predicted it's HUGE.. it's going to cost £391 per month.. just shocked to the core really.. and I do my best as it is to keep the costs down. I've only had the heating on once this year for an hour and a half.. and we've still got 5 months of winter to go through .. So I've just been online ordering some USB/Battery motion sensor lights to dot around the house.... I already have motion sensor lights top and bottom of the stairs, but they're plugged into a socket.. the new ones won't need any electricity to run except for the charging..or if I choose then Batteries.. . I'll put them on every third step all the way up the stairs.. and in the bathrooms.. as well under the kitchen cabinets.. again I have lighting their but it's wired to the mains.. so if I can just use motion sensor when Im just popping into the kitchen and bathrooms for a minute or 2.. it'll save some money


Great idea!


----------



## dobielvr

Today I bought my handyman for about an hour and 1/2.  He repaired both my toilets, and scraped one of my bathroom ceilings where it's peeling.
He is Mr. Doom, always telling me I better fix this , or that, before this happens, or that happens and makes things worse.

Now, I need to fix my roof or it's going to leak, then mold, then the electrical...and on and on.
He wants me to take out a loan so I can get all my household repairs done.  By him, of course. lol

I suppose I could look at it as a good thing that he's telling me all this??


----------



## IKE

Went and picked up a new Casio calculator for my desk a couple of hours ago......after over 10 years my old Casio calculator started acting up and a $1.57 new battery didn't fix the problem.

This new one when held next to my old one looks exactly the same they just changed the model number on it for some reason.......I like it for the large screen and the large buttons for my big gorilla fingers.

I know this desktop I'm on has a calculator on it someplace but I don't have the urge to monkey around trying to find it and the new I-Phone that my DIL gave me back in May also has one on it somewhere but I haven't messed with that thing for more than ten minutes since it was given to me.

$16.85 tax included and I'm pleased with my purchase.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh, I forgot, I bought 3 books.. 2 hardbacks.. because I love Hardbacks.. and one electronic book downloaded to my kindle because I want to read that now, and not wait for it to arrive next week with the other 2.. I'll read that shortly when I go to bed.. it's called..

''The Happiest man on Earth - The Beautiful life of an Auschwitz Survivor.''. - Eddie Jaku

The hardbacks are '' The odd boy out ''- Gyles Brandreth ( a favourite author of mine )

..and the second HB.. is... ''The Doctor will see you now -The highs and lows of my life as an NHS GP''- Amir Khan
​


----------



## PamfromTx

I started buying Christmas gifts for two of my g-nieces, Lily and Lucy Jo.


----------



## Blessed

Got the flu and covid shot, picked up some hair gloss, razors.  They also had halloween stuff on sale.  Got a bunch of pretty masks, with sequins, satin, flowers and feathers. My DIL loves halloween and costume parties. Going to use these in her stocking and in/on gifts.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I got tired of sweeping, Swiffering and pulling out the heavy vacuum to pick up cat litter so I treated myself to this Whall wet/dry cordless vac with attachments. It came today, already fully charged and I like it.
https://www.amazon.com/Handheld-Vacuum-Cordless-Rechargeable-Portable/dp/B0B6R8GG55/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=whall+cordless+vacuum+cleaner&qid=1667442065&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIzLjcyIiwicXNhIjoiMy4wMCIsInFzcCI6IjIuODcifQ==&sr=8-6

Update: Loving the new (white) litter box shown in reply #4,899. It's stylish, perfect for the bathroom and looks like a cute little commode. It's doing a good job of controlling how much litter winds up on the floor.


----------



## Kaila

OneEyedDiva said:


> I got tired of sweeping, Swiffering and pulling out the heavy vacuum to pick up cat litter so I treated myself to this Whall wet/dry cordless vac with attachments. It came today, already fully charged and I like it.
> https://www.amazon.com/Handheld-Vacuum-Cordless-Rechargeable-Portable/dp/B0B6R8GG55/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=whall+cordless+vacuum+cleaner&qid=1667442065&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIzLjcyIiwicXNhIjoiMy4wMCIsInFzcCI6IjIuODcifQ==&sr=8-6
> 
> Update: Loving the new (white) litter box shown in reply #4,899. It's stylish, perfect for the bathroom and looks like a cute little commode. It's doing a good job of controlling how much litter winds up on the floor.


I wonder what that cordless vac weighs.  I tried the link, to look for the specs, but couldn't find any.


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly  You could also buy some inexpensive solar lights designed for outside and keep them charged up and handy for extra dark days.  

Is a Dual energy bill for both electric and gas, or whatever your heating fuel is?  Is it the same company that controls it all?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Kaila said:


> I wonder what that cordless vac weighs.  I tried the link, to look for the specs, but couldn't find any.


According to the specs it's 2.2 lbs.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly  You could also buy some inexpensive solar lights designed for outside and keep them charged up and handy for extra dark days.
> 
> Is a Dual energy bill for both electric and gas, or whatever your heating fuel is?  Is it the same company that controls it all?


no it's not the same company that controls it all.. if you mean is there only one power company for the country .. but with mine it's the same company that provides both the electricity and Gas . We had it at a fixed rate with the cheapest and actually the best company around, but when these prices shot sky high because of the price of Oil..and Russia/Ukraine etc... the more affordable companies couldn't compete.. and ours among dozens more hit the wall.. and we were ''assigned'' a new power provider. We had no say in the matter... and they are expensive, as is all the others..there's hardly any difference between any of them now

I already have Solar lights, not only attached to the outside walls around the house but stand alone ones as you describe which are usually used for outside which I've had for a few years ... I've also got motion sensor lights .. and the new ones arrived yesterday for the stairs, so I got them put on every 3rd stair so that lights the way up and down.. without putting the main lights on.

I've ordered some more motion sensor  strip lights  so I can put one in the bathroom, to use there instead of lights at night when I'm just popping in and out for a minute or 2..

Trying to think of other ways to save Electricity , without making it totally uncomfortable to live a normal life..


----------



## RadishRose

Bought birthday stuff for my GS's girlfriend;

A Harry Slatkin 4 wick candle, Eucalyptus Oak, divine fragrance.
Fluffy sox and a box of old-fashioned malted milk balls.

Some Windmill cookies for myself.


----------



## Jules

Holly, When we camped, we used LED lights that were designed for beside your computer or reading or walking.  They have a small weighted bottom, a twistable pole and the led light at the top.  These were from Costco and are a few years old.  The other thing is a small, inexpensive flashlight about 3 inches long; it’s led and uses one AA battery.  I keep it in my coat pocket.  

Microwaves uses less energy for cooking.  It could be a cheaper way to heat meals.  I don’t know this for a fact.  I suppose if you had a few meals prepared in the oven all at once, you could just reward them.  

This is going to be a real challenge to keep expenses down.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Holly, When we camped, we used LED lights that were designed for beside your computer or reading or walking.  They have a small weighted bottom, a twistable pole and the led light at the top.  These were from Costco and are a few years old.  The other thing is a small, inexpensive flashlight about 3 inches long; it’s led and uses one AA battery.  I keep it in my coat pocket.
> 
> Microwaves uses less energy for cooking.  It could be a cheaper way to heat meals.  I don’t know this for a fact.  I suppose if you had a few meals prepared in the oven all at once, you could just reward them.
> 
> This is going to be a real challenge to keep expenses down.


I have these ...






...and I now cook almost everything in the Air fryer and Microwave to keep the cost of using the stove to a minimum... . it's so hard , but with a bill of £391.. per month, it's a must...thanks for the suggestions Jules...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly If there are rooms in your house that don't get used daily, turn off the heat to them and keep the door closed. If you have central heat, close the vents in those rooms and keep the door closed. Even if just one room, it will make a marked difference.


----------



## -Oy-

A few things we did today.


A walkin in the park in Lancaster this morning (see Photography section)
Lunch at one of our favourite eateries in Halton
Another walk - over the Lune Aquaduct in Lancaster
Then I bought some outdoor walking shoes today. Merrell 'Moab' they are.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly If there are rooms in your house that don't get used daily, turn off the heat to them and keep the door closed. If you have central heat, close the vents in those rooms and keep the door closed. Even if just one room, it will make a marked difference.


Thanks Geegee..I do that with the rooms which aren't being used. Our central heating is served by gas heated  radiators so I don't have them on in the unused rooms


----------



## hollydolly

Bought a months' worth of groceries today.. so much cheaper to buy in bulk ., but I did spend a whole hour just portioning and bagging all the meat  to freeze when I got home..

Bought a new woollen cardigan at the  supermarket.. I never ordinarily buy Grey, and my eye was first caught by the pale green one, but on reflection the grey looked better on me


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Two short (1 ft) power cords @ $7.99 USB to type C.  Tired of unraveling a 10 foot cord to charge my phone.


----------



## Timewise 60+

Powerball Lotery Tickets the winning ticket would be worth $1.9 Billion!  The odds of winning are very, very, bad...but we can dream for a day.


----------



## Jules

Parchment paper muffin holders and wheat bran.  I’ve been searching randomly for a few weeks without luck.  Finally found a store with both.  The wheat bran was in a new spot on the top shelf.  The stocker said there’s no demand for the bran, because it has gluten.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> Parchment paper muffin holders and wheat bran.  I’ve been searching randomly for a few weeks without luck.  Finally found a store with both.  The wheat bran was in a new spot on the top shelf.  The stocker said there’s no demand for the bran, because it has gluten.


It *has definitely* become much more difficult to find a store that carries wheat bran, and I didn't know the reason. Thank you for sharing that.
 For some people, wheat bran _is problematic;_
however, for others, it's the things that works the best for them to maintain good functions.
Some people prefer rice bran or oatbran.  They are both worth a try, too.

I love parchment paper. Hadn't seen the muffin shape.  That's nice.


----------



## Kaila

RadishRose said:


> Went to a discount store yesterday, bought-
> A new bed for Doggy
> New food bowl for Doggy


Did you get a new _Doggy, _RR?
Or just getting fresh new items, for your same one?


----------



## hollydolly

this very large Tome.. the book is 12 inches by 10 inches, and very heavy... but I love this type of subject matter.. Historical diaries are Ambrosia to this researcher Brain of mine..


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> this very large Tome.. the book is 12 inches by 10 inches, and very heavy... but I love this type of subject matter.. Historical diaries are Ambrosia to this researcher Brain of mine..


Looks fantastic, Holly!!


----------



## Bella

A leaf blower.............................................................................................. 
.............................................................................................................................


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Looks fantastic, Holly!!


I am soooo looking forward to reading it Kaila..here's just an example of the Diaries inside.. this is an excerpt from the Diary of Captain Cook.. 1773.... and another excerpt from the diaries of Che Guevara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and the final Excerpt in the book is from the Diaries of the film Director Derek Jarman... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The very first entries in the book are excerpts from the letters of the Pharaohs in 2562 BC..and includes Diary entries from the most well known people in History


----------



## RadishRose

Kaila said:


> Did you get a new _Doggy, _RR?
> Or just getting fresh new items, for your same one?


fresh new items, for my same one


----------



## dobielvr

Bella said:


> A leaf blower..............................................................................................
> .............................................................................................................................


I need one of those!  Looks lightweight.
Plug in?  Gas?


----------



## Aneeda72

Book for my kindle, a new cane, movie for my great granddaughter.  All via Amazon


----------



## Bella

dobielvr said:


> I need one of those!  Looks lightweight.
> Plug in?  Gas?


Electric! The one I bought is 8.9 lbs. There are lighter ones. Check 'em out. 

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=toro+lea...efix=toro+leaf+blower,aps,91&ref=nb_sb_noss_1


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Bought a new stove this AM; felt like a I got what I wanted at a good price.

HOWEVER, the trip to the pharmacy was a different story!  While I wait for Medicare to kick in next month, I'm using a short-term insurance which my pharmacy doesn't take.  THEREFORE, the med for which I normally pay 60.00 a month with insurance is $500.00 a month without!!  Yikes.  Needless to say, that stayed with the pharmacist til I can figure something else out.


----------



## Aneeda72

CinnamonSugar said:


> Bought a new stove this AM; felt like a I got what I wanted at a good price.
> 
> HOWEVER, the trip to the pharmacy was a different story!  While I wait for Medicare to kick in next month, I'm using a short-term insurance which my pharmacy doesn't take.  THEREFORE, the med for which I normally pay 60.00 a month with insurance is $500.00 a month without!!  Yikes.  Needless to say, that stayed with the pharmacist til I can figure something else out.


Did you try wal-mart their stuff is sometimes cheaper or Costco or Sams club?


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Bought a new stove this AM; felt like a I got what I wanted at a good price.
> 
> HOWEVER, the trip to the pharmacy was a different story!  While I wait for Medicare to kick in next month, I'm using a short-term insurance which my pharmacy doesn't take.  THEREFORE, the med for which I normally pay 60.00 a month with insurance is $500.00 a month without!!  Yikes.  Needless to say, that stayed with the pharmacist til I can figure something else out.


Pleased you got a new stove.....I'm stunned at the £500 per month cost of your meds.. it's heartbreaking to know people have to pay such high sums when it's free here.. regardless of what medication it is.. if it was legal to send you medication I would..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aneeda72 said:


> Did you try wal-mart their stuff is sometimes cheaper or Costco or Sams club?


Wal-Mart is an option, @Aneeda72   I just hate to have prescriptions all over the place but it may be necessary til December rolls around.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> Pleased you got a new stove.....I'm stunned at the £500 per month cost of your meds.. it's heartbreaking to know people have to pay such high sums when it's free here.. regardless of what medication it is.. if it was legal to send you medication I would..


That's sweet of you, @hollydolly   It's probably one of those situations were there is ONE manufacturer of the name-brand med and there is no generic available, so they can charge whatever they want.  Highway robbery


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> I have these ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I now cook almost everything in the Air fryer and Microwave to keep the cost of using the stove to a minimum... . it's so hard , but with a bill of £391.. per month, it's a must...thanks for the suggestions Jules...


HD...those look like the lanterns I bought (but haven't gotten the chance to use) a couple of years ago. They are packed away so not sure it's the same brand. One thing you can do that will help, if only a little is unplug things when you are not using them IF it's not too inconvenient to do so. I unplug my microwave and turn off the power strip that my NuWave oven and dryer are plugged into (when I can remember). Also when I used to go away, I'd unplug my T.V.  Now, since we've streamlined what's plugged into the power strip, I'll just turn that off. Also, unplug any chargers not in use. All of those things pull "phantom power". The first year I started doing that, I saved $200.


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> That's sweet of you, @hollydolly   It's probably one of those situations were there is ONE manufacturer of the name-brand med and there is no generic available, so they can charge whatever they want.  Highway robbery


Why not get it from a pharmacy that participates with your insurance co. ? Even if by mail order.


----------



## PamfromTx

Kaila said:


> It *has definitely* become much more difficult to find a store that carries wheat bran, and I didn't know the reason. Thank you for sharing that.
> For some people, wheat bran _is problematic;_
> however, for others, it's the things that works the best for them to maintain good functions.
> Some people prefer rice bran or oatbran.  They are both worth a try, too.
> 
> I love parchment paper. Hadn't seen the muffin shape.  That's nice.


I wish I could find these too.


----------



## Kaila

CinnamonSugar said:


> That's sweet of you, @hollydolly   It's probably one of those situations were there is ONE manufacturer of the name-brand med and there is no generic available, so they can charge whatever they want.  Highway robbery





CinnamonSugar said:


> While I wait for Medicare to kick in next month, I'm using a short-term insurance


Have you researched and learned all about Part D Medicare?
You likely will need to buy a stand-alone policy for Part D, and be sure to choose one that does have a comprehensive formulary, that includes Brand name meds. 
Some do but most do not. 
You can even check to see if your specific drug will be covered or not.

Unless you are choosing a Medicare Part C Advantage plan which includes a drug coverage, but still check then, about whether Brand names will be covered, and at what portion.
Check other SF sections, if you  want to learn more about this, and Medicare.gov is a good source, too. 
Don't get overwhelmed.  Medicare and retirement *are worth it!*


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> I am soooo looking forward to reading it Kaila..here's just an example of the Diaries inside.. this is an excerpt from the Diary of Captain Cook.. 1773.... and another excerpt from the diaries of Che Guevara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the final Excerpt in the book is from the Diaries of the film Director Derek Jarman...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very first entries in the book are excerpts from the letters of the Pharaohs in 2562 BC..and includes Diary entries from the most well known people in History


Wow!  Does it include any printed sections or words, if some bits are not legible?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Kaila said:


> Have you researched and learned all about Part D Medicare?
> You likely will need to buy a stand-alone policy for Part D, and be sure to choose one that does have a comprehensive formulary, that includes Brand name meds.
> Some do but most do not.
> You can even check to see if your specific drug will be covered or not.
> 
> Unless you are choosing a Medicare Part C Advantage plan which includes a drug coverage, but still check then, about whether Brand names will be covered, and at what portion.
> Check other SF sections, if you  want to learn more about this, and Medicare.gov is a good source, too.
> Don't get overwhelmed.  Medicare and retirement *are worth it!*


Thanks for your concern, @Kaila   I have an appt. this week to get this sorted.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Wow!  Does it include any printed sections or words, if some bits are not legible?


Oh yes... it has all the translations of the Diaries which aren't in English, and even those who are  and how  they came to be.. the reasons they were written etc


----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


> Why not get it from a pharmacy that participates with your insurance co. ? Even if by mail order.


I will probably get it filled this one month through WalMart.  Hopefully after that Medicare will cover it at my regular pharmacy.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes... it has all the translations of the Diaries which aren't in English, and even those who are  and how  they came to be.. the reasons they were written etc


That's amazing!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> That's amazing!!!


I know, that's why I'm so excited to have it...


----------



## Jules

For anyone looking for parchment muffin papers, look where the regular rolls of parchment paper are in Walmart.  Here, it’s not in the food section, it’s by paper plates, Saran Wrap, etc.  Most Walmarts are laid out the same.  WM was out for ages but you may have it in stock in the US.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I have no shame when it domes to getting the brand/type of coffee I want….  Walmart’s Gevalia section has been relegated to the bottom shelf and the space that should have had the Colombian coffee was full of Traditional blend.  Unfazed, I’m down on hands and knees on the polished concrete, pulling bags of ‘Traditional’ out til I find—Ah Ha!— the lone bag of Columbian pushed to the back.

yeah, then there was ‘getting back up’ but never mind, I’m a happy coffee drinker for a few more weeks!


----------



## NorthernLight

Vodka. No, not to drink.

I read that spraying with vodka is a technique used for theatrical costumes, skating costumes, etc., that can't be laundered frequently. At home, spraying the armpits or crotch can freshen the item enough to get an extra day or two of wear.

I live alone, but I seem to be always doing laundry. It would be nice to have less laundry.


----------



## StarSong

NorthernLight said:


> Vodka. No, not to drink.
> 
> I read that spraying with vodka is a technique used for theatrical costumes, skating costumes, etc., that can't be laundered frequently. At home, spraying the armpits or crotch can freshen the item enough to get an extra day or two of wear.
> 
> I live alone, but I seem to be always doing laundry. It would be nice to have less laundry.


I fear ever smelling like an old person, or my house smelling like old people.  It was an odor I found very off-putting as a child and through adulthood.  When I asked my mom about it way back when, she explained that some old people smell funny because they don't wash their clothes or their entire bodies regularly.  They get so used to the odor that that can't smell it on themselves or in their homes, but others can.  

Because of that, despite it _feeling _like I don't get sweaty or dirty, I wear tops only once before laundering them and resist the urge to wear pants more than a couple of days before putting them in the hamper. and shower regularly, even if they're very short showers. 

Laundry is such a no-big-deal to me. I separate it, throw it in the machines, fold it right out of the dryer and put it away. My actual labor per load amounts to 15 minutes maximum. It's not like I have to walk down the river and slap it against the rocks...


----------



## David777

A ceiling fluorescent light bulb went out in my residence. So removed 4 others still in lamps in order to replace them all with more efficient LED lights.  Plunked them in a bag with 4 others rounded up in a cabinet that then brought down to Home Depot for free safe disposal since they contain mercury.  

Bought 6 new perfectly good new LED lamps for $1.25 each at a nearby DollarTree then screwed them in sockets. Equivalent to 60 watt daylight and 75 watt soft white using only 9 and 12 watts.  Also my last black Ace comb apparently popped out of my Levi 511 jeans pocket so I looked at the DollarTree hair section and for another $1.25 bought a package containing 10 quite usable plastic combs of various colors with a small translucent green with sparkles now in the pocket.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

We remove our shoes as soon as we enter the apartment and put them either in a box that's there or on the mat. My kitten loves laying on the mat which means she's getting shoe dirt all over the house, including the furniture and me. So I'm going to replace the mat with this shoe cabinet, which will make keeping the entryway and Deja clean easier. I hope my son's big a*s shoes will fit. He's a size 15.


----------



## PamfromTx

I got tempted by all the Christmas decorations and bought a couple of things.  I added a ceramic Christmas tree to my collection as well.  Bought a cardigan.


----------



## Kaila

@OneEyedDiva 
Please do tell........Did those wonderful person's shoes, fit into your purchase?  We hope so!


----------



## Ruthanne

Avocados and tomatoes and rye bread  and coffee filters.


----------



## Kaila

Ruthanne said:


> Avocados and tomatoes and rye bread  and coffee filters.


Take care not to use the coffee filters in your sandwich, Ruthanne!


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> Bought a new stove this AM; felt like a I got what I wanted at a good price.
> 
> HOWEVER, the trip to the pharmacy was a different story!  While I wait for Medicare to kick in next month, I'm using a short-term insurance which my pharmacy doesn't take.  THEREFORE, the med for which I normally pay 60.00 a month with insurance is $500.00 a month without!!  Yikes.  Needless to say, that stayed with the pharmacist til I can figure something else out.


Does your doctor have any samples ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> Does your doctor have any samples ?


@PamfromTx i went to the MD’s office to see but the place was packed


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> @PamfromTx i went to the MD’s office to see but the place was packed


I remember going thru what you are regarding paying for meds when hubby retired and we didn't have insurance any longer.  Medicare is such a pain.  I think we finally got it figured out.


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> @PamfromTx i went to the MD’s office to see but the place was packed


Keep trying.


----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> Avocados and* tomatoes* and rye bread  and coffee filters.


Are tomatoes in your area any good right now?  Our grocery store tomatoes have very little flavor this time of year.  

Even so, an avocado and tomato sandwich on rye bread sure sounds good!


----------



## Georgiagranny

After pre-holiday grocery shopping with DD today, both our bank accounts are somewhat lighter!

While we were out...I, um, er, well...sort of ignored my "money diet" and frittered away $23 on a tinsel Christmas tree. 

Yup. It's not silver. It's rose gold and pre-lit and a tiny 4ft tall. There was a 6ft one on display and it was so pretty that it plumb knocked the talk right outta me. 

While I was wishing out loud for a little one just like it, DD was browsing the boxed trees on the shelves and darned if she didn't find its twin in a small one. I knew I had to have it. Had to. I'd have been so depressed  without it. We wouldn't want that, now, would we?

The breathtaking rose gold tinsel tree came home with me. I just know y'all are happy for me. Right?

In my relentless effort to find mincemeat, the saga continued. No mincemeat anydamnwhere. I looked online. Walmart has it but only online and a mere $5.48. Goody! I ordered it. It'll be here Sunday. After the shipping and tax were added...are you sitting down?...the total is $12.47. Holy moly. For. One. 27-ounce Jar.  But I can't make fruitcake without it, and it just doesn't exist anywhere else so...


----------



## hollydolly

Jeez GeeGee.. the  jar of mincemeat was almost the cost of the Pre lit 4 ft Xmas tree.. which by the by is a great price for the tree.. we wouldn't get one at that price here.. believe me...


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> After pre-holiday grocery shopping with DD today, both our bank accounts are somewhat lighter!
> 
> While we were out...I, um, er, well...sort of ignored my "money diet" and frittered away $23 on a tinsel Christmas tree.
> 
> Yup. It's not silver. It's rose gold and pre-lit and a tiny 4ft tall. There was a 6ft one on display and it was so pretty that it plumb knocked the talk right outta me.
> 
> While I was wishing out loud for a little one just like it, DD was browsing the boxed trees on the shelves and darned if she didn't find its twin in a small one. I knew I had to have it. Had to. I'd have been so depressed  without it. We wouldn't want that, now, would we?
> 
> The breathtaking rose gold tinsel tree came home with me. I just know y'all are happy for me. Right?
> 
> In my relentless effort to find mincemeat, the saga continued. No mincemeat anydamnwhere. I looked online. Walmart has it but only online and a mere $5.48. Goody! I ordered it. It'll be here Sunday. After the shipping and tax were added...are you sitting down?...the total is $12.47. Holy moly. For. One. 27-ounce Jar.  But I can't make fruitcake without it, and it just doesn't exist anywhere else so...


I just started looking for a little tree, 3 or 4ft, silver or ceramic with lights. Good to know they are out there.  I have only looked online so far.  I promised the grandson I would get a tree for the house this year,  a grandma has to do what she has to do!


----------



## Bella

Today I bought:

Two tactical flashlights

A stainless steel dual-digital kitchen timer

A stainless steel-whistling tea kettle

Five micro lithium cell batteries

Foam stripping for windows

Weather stripping for doors

Caulking cord

Raw pecans

Nothing exciting, but it's what I needed. The best part was that I didn't have to leave the house and run around in the rain!


----------



## Jules

Jeans in a petite size.  They’re still too long. May think about them some more.  

This morning I nearly ordered a red winter coat from the US.  Wanted to think about it some more and by the time I came back the price had gone up over $100 and that was without the taxes and duties.


----------



## hollydolly

2 months ago I bought an Air fryer on Amazon.. it was £40... today 8 weeks later the same AF is being sold on Amazon for £59... which they're stating has been reduced from £69...

I'm waiting for a delivery of a Turtle mat... I love these mats, a little bit more expensive than other mats but they do keep the dirt at the door unlike the claims of others


----------



## Pappy

My new iPad arrived yesterday. Generation 5. So much different than my old gen. 1, which is on its last legs. Guess I’ll spent the day transferring info to new one if I can figure it out.


----------



## hollydolly

New Battery/rechargeable Motion sensor strip light... has just arrived, as has my new Turtle Mat.. nice and early , so no waiting in today for parcels to arrive...


----------



## Capt Lightning

In an earlier post, coffee filter papers were mentioned.  I have great difficulty finding them here, and they're expensive.   Pre covid, I bought them when I was in France or Germany, but with travel restrictions, I had to order them from Ebay or Amazon.  When I was in Utrecht in September, I bought 200 at a fraction of UK prices.  Next time I'm in Europe, I'll buy another load.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

After spending a couple days configuring my 15.6" ACER laptop (connected via HDMI to our TV) to full blown Linux system (my version of a 'Chromebook') I found I was in need of an external hard drive.  The installed was 128GB, while that should be enough I wanted a little more for my movie library.   Of which I have almost 300 GB. 

Found that Amazon has what I'm looking for on sale for $84 down from $109, but using my Capital One app I found I could now get the same one for $69.  Saving myself almost $40 plus the credit rewards of 5% ($3.50).  Free shipping, new & from the WD store via Amazon Warehouse.  Total price is $65.50.


----------



## charry

Patchouli soap….. grandsons jumpers for Christmas,……and black opium perfume


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I'm waiting for a delivery of a Turtle mat... I love these mats, a little bit more expensive than other mats but they do keep the dirt at the door unlike the claims of others


You've sung their praises before.  Wish they were sold in the US, but they're not.


----------



## StarSong

ManjaroKDE said:


> After spending a couple days configuring my 15.6" ACER laptop (connected via HDMI to our TV) to full blown Linux system (my version of a 'Chromebook') I found I was in need of an external hard drive.  The installed was 128GB, while that should be enough I wanted a little more for my movie library.   Of which I have almost 300 GB.
> 
> Found that Amazon has what I'm looking for on sale for $84 down from $109, *but using my Capital One app* I found I could now get the same one for $69.  Saving myself almost $40 plus the credit rewards of 5% ($3.50).  Free shipping, new & from the WD store via Amazon Warehouse.  Total price is $55.50 about half.


Love the Capital One app!  Congrats on scoring such a great price on your external hard drive!


----------



## ManjaroKDE

StarSong said:


> Love the Capital One app!  Congrats on scoring such a great price on your external hard drive!


Sorry after ordering I noticed I had made an error in calculation.


----------



## StarSong

ManjaroKDE said:


> Sorry after ordering I noticed I had made an error in calculation.


Still a great deal.  I've learned to shop around after checking Amazon.  It's often not the best price.


----------



## Jackie23

Sunglasses....I seem to go through a lot of sunglasses.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

StarSong said:


> Still a great deal.  I've learned to shop around after checking Amazon.  It's often not the best price.


Go figure, here's the purchase notification from Amazon, look at final price!

Then take another $2.65 off for the credit card rewards.  I'm going to quit beating, I think this horse is dead.


----------



## horseless carriage

Jackie23 said:


> Sunglasses....I seem to go through a lot of sunglasses.


You and me both and my sunglasses have my prescription in them. 
The photochromic lenses are for protection, my right eye is susceptible 
to solar radiation, that's a swanky term for sunlight.

Times I promise myself one of those 
attachments to prevent putting them 
down and forgetting where.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Still a great deal.  I've learned to shop around after checking Amazon.  It's often not the best price.


I agree, I use Amazon as a starting price.. then shop around. Often Amazon will be cheaper when I factor in delivery costs with other places online , and much faster ..however if I can get something cheaper by going to a Bricks and Mortar store, I'll always choose the latter


----------



## Owlivia

A "Ross" store opened in the area and I bought a new colander/strainer Oxo, very good and does not topple over in the sink as it doesn't have legs, instead it has a round stand on the bottom.  _Edit:  Oggi brand, not Oxo.  It's this stainless steel one- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

Two cardigans, also at Ross.  I would have paid twice the price at least if I had bought them elsewhere.

A new pair of kitchen scissors with a blade guard, happy with that, too.

This morning I returned the sweatpants my husband bought which were too small.  Ahem, I asked if he thought they would fit.  Anyway, he only moved up to a Medium.

He was supposed to have a follow-up bone density scan and did not want to do it.  I dug it out that the reason was that they didn't have gowns at the site and he'd had to lay on the table in his underwear.  He wouldn't do that again.

Since he only wears jeans or trousers all with zippers he had nothing without metal- safe for the scan.  We went to three shops before we found sweat pants/athletic slacks that were metal free.  

Also got two bags of green salad, a door sweep and a door stopper.

This afternoon, stopped at Dollar Tree before picking up pizzas.  Got this totally unnecessary container for leftovers. and a plastic table cover for when I'm painting or potting plants.


----------



## Ruthanne

Some loughas.  My skin is super dry and thick in spots.  I got 6 of one type and one of another type.  I got them today and they look like I made a good purchase.  Going to give my face and body a good scrubbing.


----------



## Owlivia

Frozen turkey prices ranged from 89 cents to $2.18 per pound over the past two weeks.  One of the local groceries surprised me with 59 cents per pound, so I got one, the smallest they had at nearly 14 lbs.   Not this brand, but you get the idea.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Kaila said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> Please do tell........Did those wonderful person's shoes, fit into your purchase?  We hope so!


He hasn't had a chance to put it together yet but I'll let you know.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Some loughas.  My skin is super dry and thick in spots.  I got 6 of one type and one of another type.  I got them today and they look like I made a good purchase.  Going to give my face and body a good scrubbing.


do you mean loofas,  Ruthannes ?.. I'm never entirely sure , because the spellings of so many things in the US are different to the UK


----------



## MickaC

Will have to fill up the tank soon…..yesterday I saw that gas went down again……is now $1.79 per litre. .
I’ve been looking for a small dining table for my future home…..found one I really like yesterday, online.
All metal / iron, in black……just what I wanted.
My dining chairs are black iron with fabric seats, so should match well.

Originally I wanted one that was the same as my other pieces in the house…..black iron with slate tiles…..couldn’t find.
But…..
I’m sure this one I ordered will match nicely.

One more thing off the bucket list.


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> My new iPad arrived yesterday. Generation 5. So much different than my old gen. 1, which is on its last legs. Guess I’ll spent the day transferring info to new one if I can figure it out.


My last new iPad is the IPad Pro,5th generation like what you got…..it’s a 12.9 inch, isn’t it, Pappy.
You will love it……I love mine.


----------



## Pappy

MickaC said:


> My last new iPad is the IPad Pro,5th generation like what you got…..it’s a 12.9 inch, isn’t it, Pappy.
> You will love it……I love mine.


Exactly the same thing MiickaC. They didn’t send a charger or cord so it still sets on the counter..


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Exactly the same thing MiickaC. They didn’t send a charger or cord so it still sets on the counter..


That’s a rip off !!!!  Why in the world is the cord and charger not there. I would not be a happy camper.
The box for the IPad is so compact…..did you take the box apart to check…..I’m sure you have.


----------



## Jules

@Pappy.  Took this from the Apple support site.



> These devices come with a 20W power adapter in the box:
> 
> iPad Pro 12.9-inch (5th generation)



Did you buy online from an authorized Apple dealer?  

I know some phones didn’t come with them, but your iPad should have, according to that. 

@MickaC


----------



## Kaila

@Jules    I like that new avatar.


----------



## hollydolly

A Ladies no show Buckle belt... .. the buckle on my belt broke off yesterday, and so I've had to buy another.

 This is the type of thing where I miss my husband, he would have put even stronger rivets into my belt so I wouldn't have to pay out for another one.. 

200 Black bin Liners...

A Pack of heavy duty Adhesive hooks...


----------



## Jules

Kaila said:


> @Jules    I like that new avatar.


Thanks.  It’s temporary for Remembrance Day.  



hollydolly said:


> A Ladies no show Buckle belt... .. the buckle on my belt broke off yesterday, and so I've had to buy another.


Can you link a photo.  I have one but it’s rather fiddly.


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> 200 Black bin Liners...
> 
> A Pack of heavy duty Adhesive hooks...


You really know how to live it up. Jussayin'


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Thanks.  It’s temporary for Remembrance Day.
> 
> 
> Can you link a photo.  I have one but it’s rather fiddly.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07Q3FJ6LW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jules

Thanks, Holly.


----------



## NorthernLight

Pappy said:


> Exactly the same thing MiickaC. They didn’t send a charger or cord so it still sets on the counter..


Apparently that's how things are done now. You have to buy them separately. ☹


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> Apparently that's how things are done now. You have to buy them separately. ☹


Not so... my DD just got anew IPhone 14 , and the usual lightening cords etc were in the box..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Not so... my DD just got anew IPhone 14 , and the usual lightening cords etc were in the box..


I've never gotten an Apple product that didn't have all necessary cords, etc., included.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> I've never gotten an Apple product that didn't have all necessary cords, etc., included.


Me neither...


----------



## MickaC

I think @Pappy has been the unfortunate one, where the cord and adapter were missed in the IPad box.
Hope they get to you soon, Pappy.


----------



## Jules

> Starting with iPhone 12, *Apple no longer includes wall adapters in every box a*s it moves to reduce package waste (and make some cash on accessories). Its newest smartphones—including the iPhone 14 lineup announced this week—also include support for Apple's magnetic MagSafe charging. Here's what you need to know about charging your iPhone 12, iPhone 13, or iPhone 14, and what you might need to purchase.
> 
> What Comes With the iPhone 14?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iPhone 14 box includes the phone itself, a USB-C to Lightning Cable, and instructions. (Credit: PCMag / Apple)
> The newest iPhones come with a USB-C-to-Lightning cable, and that’s pretty much it. Out of the box, those who don't have any Apple power adapters will need a USB-C power adapter to charge.



Source: https://www.pcmag.com/how-to/no-cha...ng-you-need-to-know-about-charging-the-iphone

I had to buy my chargers separately.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> Source: https://www.pcmag.com/how-to/no-cha...ng-you-need-to-know-about-charging-the-iphone
> 
> I had to buy my chargers separately.


I checked my charging stuff……with my new IPads……the UPS cords come with……but I see now, I have my own charger, that wasn’t with the IPads.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 249952


Yeah, got an excellent deal on her, She's a 2008 Ford 150 4x4... She had only 140,000 km on her... and is in excellent shape... When I went to pay for it, I couldn't get a certified cheque till the following Monday. Our bank is one of those banks in the air... no cement or mortal... So, my bank made arrangements for us to take $10,000 out of the ATM machine... So I took 200 - $50's out... Never ever have I ever bought something like that before... and never want to again...


----------



## MickaC

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 249952


She’s nice…..I have always liked trucks.


----------



## mike4lorie

Yes, same here, we love trucks... Our 2006 Ford F150 4X4 is on our front lawn for sale with 370,000 Km's on it... asking $4000 as is... time will tell...


----------



## MickaC

@mike4lorie  Have had several trucks over the years, always extended cab……liked everyone I’ve had.


----------



## Pappy

MickaC said:


> I think @Pappy has been the unfortunate one, where the cord and adapter were missed in the IPad box.
> Hope they get to you soon, Pappy.


Oh there was a power cord but it was for the older iPad. The new ones are a different charger and cord. Anyway, I contacted the company and told them I was very upset with them and got permission to return it. I will go to our local Apple Store and buy locally. Very disappointed with this company as I have bought several iPads and iPhones from them over the years. No more.


----------



## MickaC

Pappy said:


> Oh there was a power cord but it was for the older iPad. The new ones are a different charger and cord. Anyway, I contacted the company and told them I was very upset with them and got permission to return it. I will go to our local Apple Store and buy locally. Very disappointed with this company as I have bought several iPads and iPhones from them over the years. No more.


Sorry this happened to you…..hopefully you’ll all set up today….maybe ?


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Wife says it's getting cold.

She went on a hat binge buying surf.  Arriving today.  No the photo at the bottom is not the wife, and *NO* puzzles


----------



## dobielvr

ManjaroKDE said:


> Wife says it's getting cold.
> View attachment 250064
> She went on a hat binge buying surf.  Arriving today.  No the photo at the bottom is not the wife, and *NO* puzzles


I have something like #2...love it!

No fluffy pom poms on it.


----------



## MickaC

ManjaroKDE said:


> Wife says it's getting cold.
> View attachment 250064
> She went on a hat binge buying surf.  Arriving today.  No the photo at the bottom is not the wife, and *NO* puzzles


I love the bottom one……where is she getting them from.


----------



## Jules

ManjaroKDE said:


> She went on a hat binge buying surf.


I tried too for something that ties under the chin.  Haven’t found it yet.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

MickaC said:


> I love the bottom one……where is she getting them from.


Amazon where else?


----------



## MickaC

ManjaroKDE said:


> Amazon where else?


Thanks……I have never shopped at Amazon…..may have to give it a try.


----------



## David777

Amazon ordered 2 pairs of thermal underwear bottoms that arrived a couple days that have been wearing since.  As a long time snow skier, have been buying thermal undergarments for decades, though am no fabric expert.  When I buy anything, tend to carefully search online, especially reading amazon customer product comments.  With thermal underwear, it is difficult to find consistent meaningful comments.  Many just seem to like advertising they wisely bought something they seem to like. One can buy inexpensive cotton underwear like Fruit of the Loom for well under $10.  For more heavyweight warmer products wool and synthetics take over. The last few winters my favorite has been a pricy Patagonia polyester fleece product.  

Spent $25 each for 2 mid level heavyweight bottoms in charcoal of the above.  Impressed enough that I then ordered a burgundy top with same Thermoflux 300 - Heavyweight(260g/m², 95% polyester, 5% spandex) fabric.  The inner surface has a wonderful feel against my skin sort of like how velvet feels.  The outer side also has a nicely soft feel. Quite positive reviews. So if anyone else is thinking of adding thermal underwear especially gals that tend to be sensitive to how fabric feels, yeah your going to like this.

https://www.amazon.com/LAPASA-Heavyweight-Thermal-Underwear-Leggings/dp/B07RLPMT6P/ref=sr_1_5


----------



## dobielvr

My dad used to wear thermals to work during the winter months.  Though not as fancy.
They just called them long johns in those days.   And, no furry stuff.


----------



## Jules

Decided to have another look at Land’s End.  Their coats seem to vary based on sizes and colours.  When I found the same/similar coat that I had wanted in red for a much lower price in blue, I ordered it.  A size Petite costs Can$30 more that a Regular. 




Total with taxes and duty should be $200.

It’s really a bright blue but my whole reason for this is to be seen on our short, dark winter days.  I really hope it’s not quite this bright.  Or maybe I’ll love it.  I do have shirts and jackets this colour.  

I hope I didn’t jinx myself by saying I bought it; they haven’t said it’s sent.  I’ve had cancellations after I’ve thought something was on its way.


----------



## hollydolly

I have no idea why they charge more for petite clothing.. you'd think it would be less because they're using less material... so annoying...


This morning I've renewed my railcard for another year.. It gives me a third off rail travel for 12 months.. and costs £30... .. I was almost tempted to renw for 3 years which is £70, but the rail staff and drivers, are always on strike, so just this year they've prevented me from travelling on several dates, so £70 would be a big waste if I only got to travel a couple of times over the next 3 years..


----------



## Blessed

they charge more for petite over here as well, I think it might have to do more with relooading the equipment, they may have to break it down and reset for smaller size of fabric rolls to avoid wasting material.

It was the same sort of thing in the printing industry, it they had to breakdown a press to change paper roll size, change ink color etc, that added to the cost of a project.


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> they charge more for petite over here as well, I think it might have to do more with relooading the equipment, they may have to break it down and reset for smaller size of fabric rolls to avoid wasting material.
> 
> It was the same sort of thing in the printing industry, it they had to breakdown a press to change paper roll size, change ink color etc, that added to the cost of a project.


As someone whose entire career was spent in the apparel industry, I can explain why petites cost more than regular sizes.  Same with 2X & 3X.  Also why little girls' pants and jeans are more expensive than boys' pants.  

It's strictly a matter of economies of scale - demands are much lower for all of the above so the quantities are smaller, and it's costly to maintain inventory that doesn't turn over quickly. The difference in the amount of raw materials is minimal, and setting up machines is the least of it. Non-standard sizes (petites and 2X+) are cut and sewn alongside regular sizes. 

Nearly all apparel is still sewn mostly by humans at machines - as it's been for over a hundred years - with some automatic pocket setters, button/buttonhole machines, etc., Complex garments move from one specialty sewer to the next (think assembly line), this jacket undoubtedly included. Petites and regulars require all the same operations. 
https://www.wired.com/story/why-robots-cant-sew-t-shirt/


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> As someone whose entire career was spent in the apparel industry, I can explain why petites cost more than regular sizes.  Same with 2X & 3X.  Also why little girls' pants and jeans are more expensive than boys' pants.
> 
> It's strictly a matter of economies of scale - demands are much lower for all of the above so the quantities are smaller, and it's costly to maintain inventory that doesn't turn over quickly. The difference in the amount of raw materials is minimal, and setting up machines is the least of it. Non-standard sizes (petites and 2X+) are cut and sewn alongside regular sizes.
> 
> Nearly all apparel is still sewn mostly by humans at machines - as it's been for over a hundred years - with some automatic pocket setters, button/buttonhole machines, etc., Complex garments move from one specialty sewer to the next (think assembly line), this jacket undoubtedly included. Petites and regulars require all the same operations.
> https://www.wired.com/story/why-robots-cant-sew-t-shirt/


Thanks for that explanation Star.. however I'm still puzzled as to why.. for example in Spain where the women tend to be generally on the smaller and petites sizes.. why clothing there doesn't cost a premium for the same stores  as it does in many other places


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for that explanation Star.. however I'm still puzzled as to why.. for example in Spain where the women tend to be generally on the smaller and petites sizes.. why clothing there doesn't cost a premium for the same stores  as it does in many other places


You answered your own question, HD.  If a lot of the women wear smaller, petite sizes, economy of scale comes into play yet again, this time in their favor.  No premium necessary on high volume sizes.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> You answered your own question, HD.  If a lot of the women wear smaller, petite sizes, economy of scale comes into play yet again, this time in their favor.  No premium necessary on high volume sizes.


yes but the same store ? .. madness to my mind tbh


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes but the same store ? .. madness to my mind tbh


Are you talking about different stores within the same chain?  Like Costco, H & M and others with lots of retail outlets? 

Perhaps each store or district sets its own prices based on what they expect their turnover to be. Or they may just be greedy and taking advantage of prevailing practice in the area. 

So, if it's general practice to charge more for petites in London but not in Barcelona, the London may charge more even the wholesale price of the garments is the same. Conversely, Barcelona may charge the same for petites if that's the practice in Spain, even if the store itself pays premium for petite sizes.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

ManjaroKDE said:


> Wife says it's getting cold.
> View attachment 250064
> She went on a hat binge buying surf.  Arriving today.  No the photo at the bottom is not the wife, and *NO* puzzles


They showed yesterday, she liked 2 out of 3.  2's pom-poms looked a little dorky (her opinion).  But the other 2 looked somewhat cute, I had to temper my comments (another minefield).


----------



## hollydolly

...this large picture and frame along with a matching one ...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> ...this large picture and frame along with a matching one ...


Ooh, HD, don't you look spiffy in your black ensemble!  Love your cute chauffeur, too.  Assuming the woman trailing you is your personal assistant...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Ooh, HD, don't you look spiffy in your black ensemble!  Love your cute chauffeur, too.  Assuming the woman trailing you is your personal assistant...


well..I'm so pleased you recognised me with my 'at on... that PA of mine just will not stay out of my limelight , no matter how often I tell her..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> well..I'm so pleased you recognised me with my 'at on... that PA of mine just will not stay out of my limelight , no matter how often I tell her..


It's such a bother trying to get good help these days, isn't it?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> It's such a bother trying to get good help these days, isn't it?


sooo true... fancy a Job ?... bit of travelling involved...but it's ok, I'll give you a bit of pocket money so you can buy me diamonds..


----------



## Georgiagranny

Warm Toes pads from the company that makes Hot Hands. Warm Toes go in the shoes between the socks and the shoe. The floors at work are tile over concrete and _very_ cold and tolerable in summer, but it didn't take long after I started working in November last year to realize that I needed Warm Toes until spring. Yanno, when your feet or hands are cold, there's just no getting warm.

Now if somebody would just come up with a nose mitten... My mother used to tell me that she was going to knit me one but never got around to it.

Hm. I'd really rather have something (anything) from Balenciaga and a PA to carry it to my chauffeured limo. Toe warmers and a nose mitten just don't resonate like Balenciaga, a PA, a limo and a cute driver... KWIM?


----------



## Remy

Ordered cat food from Chewy. I probably have enough to get by until I can shop but I don't like going to Petsmart anyway. Might show up by tomorrow or Monday at the latest.


----------



## DebraMae

Bought fencing.  It was delivered today.  I had not planned to do this but it has become necessary.


----------



## StarSong

Just got back from my produce store, then Aldi, then Costco.  About $200, all told.  Every store was jammed, but I got what I needed (and then some).  People were in good moods.  Found a cute holiday doormat for indoors for $9.99 at Costco.  How could I resist?  (I didn't.)


----------



## Jules

After another errand, I tried to go to a grocery store for a couple of items I wanted.  Absolutely impossible to park.  Decided against it and went to drop off donations.  Bought a scarf and glad I did because that wind is cold.  Since I was travelling solo I spent extra time just moseying about.  Also found a nice sweater in another store.  It seems that almost everything I saw today was the wrong size.  

Yesterday a pair of dress pants arrived.  Even though they should be my size, they don’t feel quite right.


----------



## Knight

A 200K annuity. 4.8% that compounds yearly tax free until redeemed. Matures in 2025.


----------



## Lilac

New LL Bean winter coat arrived to replace my old one.  With the temp dropping, it arrived at the right time.


----------



## NorthernLight

Eight 3-pound tubes of lean ground beef.


----------



## StarSong

While at Costco yesterday, one of the food sample stations was promoting a quite delicious olive tapenade spread on a small chunk of their bakery's ciabattas.  Since I need to bring an appetizer to share (and need it to cover omnivores, vegetarians and vegans), this ticks every box.  Bought the tapenade and the ciabattas.  

Will also offer shmears of regular and vegan cream cheese that guests can layer on the bread before they put on the tapenade. 

I greatly missed Costco food samples during the pandemic and am glad they're back! Those samples induced me to purchase many foods that I'd not have put in my cart otherwise.


----------



## NorthernLight

Wonderful, @StarSong  ! I'm done with cooking for potlucks, etc. Nice to be able to buy something good.


----------



## StarSong

NorthernLight said:


> Wonderful, @StarSong  ! I'm done with cooking for potlucks, etc. Nice to be able to buy something good.


I don't mind cooking or baking but am nevertheless happy that this fell in my lap at just the right time, saving me the trouble!


----------



## Remy

I haven't bought anything but I'm window shopping on Etsy. Being stuck and unable to hit the thrift stores last week has me in withdrawals. Will probably make at least one purchase. A deer print may win.


----------



## horseless carriage

Today's purchase was actually bought last August. Most of the clothes in my wardrobe are bespoke, it's handy to have a very talented wife. The accoutrements that I buy, to compliment whatever I'm wearing, are also bespoke, that's why today's delivery was bought last August. They are made to measure and they are called: "Correspondents." So called because back in the day it's said that they were the choice of journalists. There's a similar style known as: "Spectators," I've never been able to tell the difference. I have just the outfit for these:


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> Today's purchase was actually bought last August. Most of the clothes in my wardrobe are bespoke, it's handy to have a very talented wife. The accoutrements that I buy, to compliment whatever I'm wearing, are also bespoke, that's why today's delivery was bought last August. They are made to measure and they are called: "Correspondents." So called because back in the day it's said that they were the choice of journalists. There's a similar style known as: "Spectators," I've never been able to tell the difference. I have just the outfit for these:
> 
> View attachment 251479


Beautiful colours...

I've got a Vase in that shade of Blue ...


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Beautiful colours...
> 
> I've got a Vase in that shade of Blue ...


e a work in progress
The trousers on the left were a work in progress at the time. The shirt on the right got damaged by some moron at a function that we were at. The fabric came from Honolulu, they had none left. My wife came up with the idea of removing the cigarette burnt sleeve as well as the good one and making contrasting blue sleeves. It works rather well. The hat came from the creative hands of a lady in Dorchester. The straw hat that I'm wearing is an off the peg Biltmore. My new correspondents will complete the outfit. All I need now, is some sunshine.


----------



## Remy

Ordered 4 books from Amazon, 3 are cozy mysteries. Sometimes I wait and wait but decided not to since I'm stuck at home.


----------



## katlupe

I just ordered a box of Timothy Hay, a package of orchard hay, chew sticks made of Timothy Hay and a magnifying glass lamp. All from Amazon.


----------



## hearlady

I bought some Color street nail strips at a craft fair. I rarely paint my nails but I love these. Very forgiving with my amateur application.


----------



## dobielvr

hearlady said:


> I bought some Color street nail strips at a craft fair. I rarely paint my nails but I love these. Very forgiving with my amateur application.


They look like little decals for your nails...cute.


----------



## StarSong

I've decided to pull the trigger on a Roomba-type robot vacuum during the Black Friday sales.  We had a Roomba many years ago and it was pretty good, but it eventually went the way of all things.  Lots of technology improvement since then.

My husband's and my aging bodies aren't what they once were. The actions used in vacuuming, even with a relatively lightweight stick vac, brings pain during and after.  This is one of the few household chores that robots do pretty well, so why the heck not take advantage?  A few areas will still require the stick vac, but a robot should suffice for most.    

Will research which one to get and from where over the next few days.


----------



## NorthernLight

I had a robot vac for a few years. Looooved it! 

Thank you for the post and reminder. If my current (second hand) vacuum dies, I'll get another robot.

Did you know they have robot lawnmowers now too? And they're quiet.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> I had a robot vac for a few years. Looooved it!
> 
> Thank you for the post and reminder. If my current (second hand) vacuum dies, I'll get another robot.
> 
> Did you know they have robot lawnmowers now too? And they're quiet.


yes robot lawnmowers have been a thing for many years.. they do struggle with slopes  and edges


----------



## David777

Ordered two Purjoy balaclavas from Amazon for $12.98 each for free shipping.  (Really low low cost for this level of product.) My second one is black with gray.  Have worn them both this week.

Warm Fleece Balaclava 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0188V5VJC?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details

These are wonderfully soft heavyweight fleece balaclavas so a wee bulky but what one will want to be wearing as head gear with any coats without a hood, out in winter cold.  The chin pull up can also be used a a large pocket.  Can be pulled down for just the neck.  As a snow skier I can state that keeping one's head and face comfortable and warm is key to being able to cope in sub freezing weather.


----------



## hearlady

Ooh, I like that!


----------



## hollydolly

David777 said:


> Ordered two Purjoy balaclavas from Amazon for $12.98 each for free shipping.  My second one is black with gray.  Have worn them both this week.
> 
> Warm Fleece Balaclava
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0188V5VJC?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details
> 
> These are wonderfully soft heavyweight fleece balaclavas so a wee bulky but what one will want to be wearing as head gear with any coats without a hood, out in winter cold.  The chin pull up can also be used a a large pocket.  Can be pulled down for just the neck.


my daughter wears identical hoodie  Balaclavas, in black.. during winter.. especially for walking the dogs..


----------



## Jules

Good idea @David777   I need something that covers my face when it’s windy.  I’ll search on the Canadian Amazon site.  I may order yours if I can’t find something as good.


----------



## RadishRose

I love it!


----------



## David777

Decided to give the two I bought to my recently married nephew and his wife since was never ever to get my wedding gift to them during their busy wedding.  So just ordered a third  gray one with blue chin cover for this David.  Note the several nice color choices on the Amazon link.

Besides cold weather use, wearing a heavyweight balaclava when head colds oe flu are about can reduce the ability of head cold viruses to reproduce making one's immune system more effective.  That is why mammals develop fevers to disease. It is at night while sleeping that head colds tend to start as viruses develop a beach head in our cool upper respiratory tracks.  Something I've done effectively for decades at despite working in large labs and corporate offices where many others are sometimes sick sniffling, coughing.  

_The optimal temperature for RV replication is 33-35C. ( 91F > 95F degrees peaking at 92F)  RV does not efficiently replicate at body temperature. This may explain why RV replicates well in the nasal passages and upper tracheobronchial tree but less well in the lower respiratory tract. The incubation period is approximately 2-3 days..."  The optimal temperature for RV replication is 33-35C. ( 91F > 95F "The cause of these symptoms is the immune response. Cells under attack by rhinoviruses release chemical signals called cytokines to attract immune cells and warn neighbouring cells that they are infected._


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> my daughter wears identical hoodie  Balaclavas, in black.. during winter.. especially for walking the dogs..


Same here...I wear them while walking my pooch. I can take the cold but cold and wind can be brutal.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> do you mean loofas,  Ruthannes ?.. I'm never entirely sure , because the spellings of so many things in the US are different to the UK


Yes Ii do mean loofas.  I'm not sure if I spelled it right or not...lol


----------



## Ruthanne

Bought a 6 feet tall prelit artificial spruce tree.  I hope to get it on Wednesday.  I hope it's nice or I may send it back.  I hope my bird doesn't get scared of it.  They sometimes get scared of large new things in their environment.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Jules

A red blanket.
2 pairs of jeans.  Half price.
Ordered another pair of black pants.
A housecoat that I have to return.  It’s see through.
A grey blanket in case I don’t like the red one.
I was almost tempted to repurchase the weighted blanket.  Before it was on sale for $60, now it’s $40.  Originally $120.  
You can always tell when the Bay has a big sale.  

Also received the Ascorbic acid from Sephora.  I’m going to try that Vitamin C mix that @Jamala wrote about.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Picked up a Propane Patio Heater at a Box store for 1/2 price.
We have a table top one we use when it's just the two of us, but wanted the standing one
when guest come over.
My take on gathering around the Water Fountain to share ideas.

Easy to assemble and will try it out Thursday.

So much for the 'Declutter' idea.


----------



## hearlady

I bought a hand mixer for my daughter for Christmas. Do you ever go crazy trying to buy something quality these days? Unless I spend over $100.  And still there are Amazon 1 and 2 star reviews.
The reviews drive me crazy! I picked a Hamilton Beach. Hope it lasts a year.
One review said she gave her old mixer to her niece and then wished she had it back because the new ones were so cheap.
There is not a true low speed anymore.
I went through the same thing with crockpots. There are no true low heats. I bought an old one in the thrift store. Better quality.


----------



## MickaC

Just got my table together that was delivered yesterday.
I’m so HAPPY with it.
In the description, wasn’t stated whether it was was gloss or matte iron finish……it’s matte, exactly like the iron on my chairs.
LOVE IT !!!!!!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

StarSong said:


> While at Costco yesterday, one of the food sample stations was promoting a quite delicious olive tapenade spread on a small chunk of their bakery's ciabattas.  Since I need to bring an appetizer to share (and need it to cover omnivores, vegetarians and vegans), this ticks every box.  Bought the tapenade and the ciabattas.
> 
> Will also offer shmears of regular and vegan cream cheese that guests can layer on the bread before they put on the tapenade.
> 
> I greatly missed Costco food samples during the pandemic and am glad they're back! Those samples induced me to purchase many foods that I'd not have put in my cart otherwise.


The olives and ciabatta sound delish, @StarSong !   May need to grab some of that next trip to the store


----------



## StarSong

CinnamonSugar said:


> The olives and ciabatta sound delish, @StarSong !   May need to grab some of that next trip to the store


I'll let you know how they go over with the crowd on Thursday.


----------



## RubyK

Bought a sherpa lined sweatshirt with hood from LLBean.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> A red blanket.
> 2 pairs of jeans.  Half price.
> Ordered another pair of black pants.
> A housecoat that I have to return.  It’s see through.
> A grey blanket in case I don’t like the red one.
> I was almost tempted to repurchase the weighted blanket.  Before it was on sale for $60, now it’s $40.  Originally $120.
> You can always tell when the Bay has a big sale.
> 
> Also received the Ascorbic acid from Sephora.  I’m going to try that Vitamin C mix that @Jamala wrote about.


That's interesting about the blanket, Jules.
@Jamala  I tried but cannot find the post with your Vit C mix.
I'd like to see it.


----------



## Bella

Kaila said:


> That's interesting about the blanket, Jules.
> @Jamala  I tried but cannot find the post with your Vit C mix.
> I'd like to see it.


@Jules and @Kaila, it wasn't jamala. 

Here ya go.  > https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...cosmetic-procedures.76460/page-2#post-2292384


----------



## Kaila

Bella said:


> @Jules and @Kaila, it wasn't jamala.
> 
> Here ya go.  > https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...cosmetic-procedures.76460/page-2#post-2292384


Very interesting it is,
and a big thank you to @Bella  for the link to it, for me.


----------



## StarSong

RubyK said:


> Bought a sherpa lined sweatshirt with hood from LLBean.


LL Bean and Land's End are pricey but their quality is excellent.


----------



## StarSong

StarSong said:


> I've decided to pull the trigger on a Roomba-type robot vacuum during the Black Friday sales.  We had a Roomba many years ago and it was pretty good, but it eventually went the way of all things.  Lots of technology improvement since then.
> 
> My husband's and my aging bodies aren't what they once were. The actions used in vacuuming, even with a relatively lightweight stick vac, brings pain during and after.  This is one of the few household chores that robots do pretty well, so why the heck not take advantage?  A few areas will still require the stick vac, but a robot should suffice for most.
> 
> Will research which one to get and from where over the next few days.


So here's an unexpected bit of happy news.  After going through Consumer Reports and reading reviews I decided on the Roomba I wanted.  Best prices were Walmart and Amazon - same price at both stores.  (Decided against buying from Costco because they don't offer extended warranties on the Roombas they sell.)

But wait... while on the Amazon site, my good friends at Capital One advised me that they had a special going on with HSN (Home Shopping Network) that would give me 30% back on my credit card if I bought it from HSN using my Capital One card. And they offer a 4 year warranty through Allstate.

While I rarely purchase extended warranties, I wouldn't buy such a finicky electronic gizmo without one.  Especially not when plunking down about $600 for the gizmo.  

It should arrive around December 2nd. Fingers crossed that we figure out how to work it before Christmas! 

My and my husband's back and shoulders will be grateful, I'm sure.


----------



## Jules

Bella said:


> @Jules and @Kaila, it wasn't jamala.
> 
> Here ya go.  > https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...cosmetic-procedures.76460/page-2#post-2292384


When I was busy later in the day, I realized I had given credit to Jamala instead of you, Bella.  I was going to come back tonight and correct it.  Thanks.  I have to find a nice dark container to store the mix in.


----------



## Pookie

I ordered a huge box of Christmas cards and dozens of tiny ornaments on Amazon for people at my work. Just a little something for the holidays.


----------



## StarSong

So here's a YIPPEE!!! moment. 

Background: We use pool covers designed specifically for that purpose. They're like heavyweight rolls of bubble wrap that lay on top of the water. They keep the water warmer during swimming season and drastically reduce evaporation year-round, which is very important in drought country.

Typically these pool covers last two years and run approx $200.  A lot less than what we'd pay in water bills to keep filling the pool over that time, believe me. 

So this year we duly ordered a new pool cover in May.  It's now six months later and is an absolute shredding mess.  Bubble flakes throughout the pool.  Ugh. 

We bought the pool cover through a Walmart third party vendor, and checked the warranty. Yup. Two year full warranty and six year limited warranty. Sent emails and photos to the vendor, as per their request. They said it wasn't covered - only "delamination" and seam splits were covered.

Politely but firmly reminded them that their description said, "full warranty" for two years and sent a screen shot. Still no dice. Gently said that I was hoping to resolve this with them, but if I couldn't my next move would be to resolve it with Walmart, and if no satisfaction there, with Capital One. They needed to honor my "full warranty."

They asked for some close up photos. I emailed them late yesterday afternoon. Woke up this morning to an email saying we qualified for a replacement cover. Just need to pay $25 in shipping and handling. (Believe me, shipping this gargantuan roll from NY to CA costs more than $25).

So that's my YIPPEE!! for this morning. Mind you, this isn't about getting something for nothing or something I'm not entitled to. It's going to be a godawful mess to remove the existing cover, skim the floating bubble shreds and clear the filter of all the shreds that sank to the bottom and have been sucked up by the robot vacuum.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> So here's a YIPPEE!!! moment.
> 
> Background: We use pool covers designed specifically for that purpose. They're like heavyweight rolls of bubble wrap that lay on top of the water. They keep the water warmer during swimming season and drastically reduce evaporation year-round, which is very important in drought country.
> 
> Typically these pool covers last two years and run approx $200.  A lot less than what we'd pay in water bills to keep filling the pool over that time, believe me.
> 
> So this year we duly ordered a new pool cover in May.  It's now six months later and is an absolute shredding mess.  Bubble flakes throughout the pool.  Ugh.
> 
> We bought the pool cover through a Walmart third party vendor, and checked the warranty. Yup. Two year full warranty and six year limited warranty. Sent emails and photos to the vendor, as per their request. They said it wasn't covered - only "delamination" and seam splits were covered.
> 
> Politely but firmly reminded them that their description said, "full warranty" for two years and sent a screen shot. Still no dice. Gently said that I was hoping to resolve this with them, but if I couldn't my next move would be to resolve it with Walmart, and if no satisfaction there, with Capital One. They needed to honor my "full warranty."
> 
> They asked for some close up photos. I emailed them late yesterday afternoon. Woke up this morning to an email saying we qualified for a replacement cover. Just need to pay $25 in shipping and handling. (Believe me, shipping this gargantuan roll from NY to CA costs more than $25).
> 
> So that's my YIPPEE!! for this morning. Mind you, this isn't about getting something for nothing or something I'm not entitled to. It's going to be a godawful mess to remove the existing cover, skim the floating bubble shreds and clear the filter of all the shreds that sank to the bottom and have been sucked up by the robot vacuum.


my daughter is tencious like you Star, and she always gets results..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> my daughter is tencious like you Star, and she always gets results..


I'm not going to ask where she learned to stand up for herself because.  I already know.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I went in to town this morning and bought a Neti-pot and 2 gallons of distilled water.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


>


So cute! Love it.


----------



## Lilac

StarSong said:


> LL Bean and Land's End are pricey but their quality is excellent.


I've bought LL Bean since the 80's and haven't been disappointed.  They are expensive, but you get your money out of their coats and boots.  One pair of winter boots I had for 20 years until I left them in the barn over summer & mice made their home in one.  The coats have truly worn out.  My husband still has iconic Bean boots for I can't remember how long & they are still going strong.


----------



## PamfromTx

I've been ordering Christmas gifts in between prepping food today.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


>


That’s exactly the type I’m looking for.  I need that brim to keep the snow off my glasses. Checked out a few stores today.  Absolutely nothing


----------



## Jules

As much as I like my new red queen-size blanket, it’s too slippery.  I hate totally remaking the bed so the red isn’t hanging out below the comforter.  Got a twin size today in a cream colour.  It’s just an extra layer of warmth.  For only $20 I’ll risk that it works.  

Also ordered another pair of jeans and a couple of scarves.


----------



## dobielvr

Jules said:


> As much as I like my new red queen-size blanket, it’s too slippery.  I hate totally remaking the bed so the red isn’t hanging out below the comforter.  Got a twin size today in a cream colour.  It’s just an extra layer of warmth.  For only $20 I’ll risk that it works.
> 
> Also ordered another pair of jeans and a couple of scarves.


I want a red blanket now.  Amazon?


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> I want a red blanket now.  Amazon?


The Bay.  A Canadian tradition since the 1600s.


----------



## Teacher Terry

*Starsong I am relentless when someone is trying to screw me. I once got 500 back from a car dealership and my money back when I bought a healthy puppy that was anything but and kept the puppy even though they wanted her back. My dad taught me a few tactics.  So happy for you!!!*


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> That’s exactly the type I’m looking for.  I need that brim to keep the snow off my glasses. Checked out a few stores today.  Absolutely nothing


Amazon my dear Jules  https://www.amazon.com/Slouchy-Flee...seball+cap+face+bandana+neck+,aps,123&sr=8-11


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly, that $23.88 + $9.90 shipping + taxes and then conversion to $US puts it around $40.  If I don’t like it, then there are conversion losses and hoops to jump through for a return.  It’s a total PITA dealing with Amazon US.  I’m going to check out the Canadian site for something similar.  Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


>


Where did you get it? I would love to get a couple of those!!


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly, that $23.88 + $9.90 shipping + taxes and then conversion to $US puts it around $40.  If I don’t like it, then there are conversion losses and hoops to jump through for a return.  It’s a total PITA dealing with Amazon US.  I’m going to check out the Canadian site for something similar.  Thanks for the idea though.


that was amazon.com...not amazon uk... I got mine at Amazon UK.. but I posted the link to Amazon.com for you..didn't realise it would cost so much for it to be delivered from the .com site..sorry...

Here you are @Jules ...Amazon.ca https://www.amazon.ca/Slouchy-Fleec...f+mask+warm+winter+knitted+hat,aps,121&sr=8-2


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Where did you get it? I would love to get a couple of those!!


See above Blessed ..I've posted a link..   Unfortunately for me Amazon.com has many more colours available.. fortunate for all of you...


----------



## hollydolly

A few things I bought ( some Pictures).. were due to be delivered today, but I see the Postmen are out on strike for the  next 2 days AGAIN..


----------



## Jules

Thanks, Holly.  I see the reason it didn’t show up in my search.  It was listed under this:  
Women's Wide Brim Hat Sun Protection Straw Hat Floppy Foldable Roll Up Hat Summer UV Protection Beach Hats​​


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


>


Order a bunch of these, Holly please.  Judging from the _Likes, _ There seems to be a lot of takers for it, myself included!


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> Here you are


You mean you expect us to buy our own, Holly?


----------



## horseless carriage

I haven't actually bought this, but I have ordered the fabric and liner. My wife has an original late 1940's pattern, she feels confident that she can make it. But she adds that I mustn't pressure her, so it might not be ready by Christmas. The pattern is different in that it's double breasted and has wide lapels.


----------



## StarSong

Kaila said:


> Order a bunch of these, Holly please.  Judging from the _Likes, _ There seems to be a lot of takers for it, myself included!


I'd look ridiculous in one of those - and not just because it doesn't get cold enough here.  Most hats are not my friends.  The greater the coverage, the worse it gets.


----------



## Jules

Today was a rare one - I didn’t enjoy shopping.  

First stop was a drug store.  It was so busy even the street parking was full. We left.
Second was a restaurant that we like for lunch.  Just so-so today.  
Third was another drug store that was out of what we wanted
Fourth, the grocery store that we couldn’t find a parking spot at last week.  Ended up paying for parking on the street.  Even though food was on sale, the total price sure was high.
Fifth, back to the first drug store.  The item my husband wanted seems to be cancelled.  We both searched for an alternative.  I bought a new moisturizer.


----------



## NorthernLight

A used treadmill at the thrift store. Not a very good one, but they say they tested it and it works. I'm always looking for things to jazz up my exercise program.

I paid for it and will pick it up on Saturday.


----------



## Sassycakes

I buy almost everything online. It is so much easier for me. I even order my groceries online. I just ordered something from Amazon a few minutes ago.  I am halfway done with my Christmas shopping.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 252047
> I haven't actually bought this, but I have ordered the fabric and liner. My wife has an original late 1940's pattern, she feels confident that she can make it. But she adds that I mustn't pressure her, so it might not be ready by Christmas. The pattern is different in that it's double breasted and has wide lapels.


that's a beautiful colour


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> Order a bunch of these, Holly please.  Judging from the _Likes, _ There seems to be a lot of takers for it, myself included!


I wouldn't ordinarily buy a hat with a peaked cap, but as Jules already said.. the peak means we can wear our specs when it's raining or snowing and still be able to see... and that's the reason I got one of this type.... My daughter wear a similar one in black  when walking the dogs in winter..eveb tho' she doesn't wear specs . I remember she had another one the year she visted New York and the snow was knee deep.. I'll see if I can find a picture, it was about 10 years ago..


----------



## hollydolly

My DD in NYC a few years ago...


----------



## Trish

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 252047
> I haven't actually bought this, but I have ordered the fabric and liner. My wife has an original late 1940's pattern, she feels confident that she can make it. But she adds that I mustn't pressure her, so it might not be ready by Christmas. The pattern is different in that it's double breasted and has wide lapels.



The fabric is nice.  I have noticed on previous photos you have posted of the jackets your wife has made previously, that she always gets the stripes perfect.


----------



## hollydolly

In a moment of madness I went shopping for some  warm clothing to wear indoors this winter..  and forgot it was Black Friday...  town was absolutely packed solid,  had to drive around from one car park to another before finally finding a space in the 3rd one where I had to pay to park!!

Anyway I managed to get some  nice and cheap things to wear... for a total of £52... which included .. 2 pairs of thick fur lined leggings.. 3 vests various colours ( Tank tops to Americans I think )... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 3 Fleece lined  sweatshirts.. Petrol Blue,  Black and Chocolate brown... a Pair of Black cropped  leggings.. .. pretty good for the price I think... then in another store I got some Green stretch  jeans ..

Even got me a Coke and a Macdonalds Cheeseburger while I was in town.. I rarely ever buy Maccy-Dees.. but I noticed that a regular coke is now only roughly  half the size it 's always been and they're charging the same price for it.. only 8 fl oz ..


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> In a moment of madness I went shopping for some  warm clothing to wear indoors this winter..  and forgot it was Black Friday...  town was absolutely packed solid,  had to drive around from one car park to another before finally finding a space in the 3rd one where I had to pay to park!!
> 
> Anyway I managed to get some  nice and cheap things to wear... for a total of £52... which included .. 2 pairs of thick fur lined leggings.. 3 vests various colours ( Tank tops to Americans I think )...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... 3 Fleece lined  sweatshirts.. Petrol Blue,  Black and Chocolate brown... a Pair of Black cropped  leggings.. .. pretty good for the price I think... then in another store I got some Green stretch  jeans ..
> 
> Even got me a Coke and a Macdonalds Cheeseburger while I was in town.. I rarely ever buy Maccy-Dees.. but I noticed that a regular coke is now only roughly  half the size it 's always been and they're charging the same price for it.. only 8 fl oz ..


Wow!  You scored big time with all those purchases hd.


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> My DD in NYC a few years ago...


just to give an update on the date of this picture.. I thought it was about 9 years ago.. but DD just told me it was around 2004 or 5...


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Wow!  You scored big time hd.


yes and unbelievably they're all good quality, I'm sure they'll last me a couple of winters if not more..


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes and unbelievably they're all good quality, I'm sure they'll last me a couple of winters if not more..


With the cost of heating fuel in the UK this winter, these purchases will serve you well.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> With the cost of heating fuel in the UK this winter, these purchases will serve you well.


Exactly Star that's the reason for buying those things... not something I would ordinarily wear outside ( the Sweatshirts ).. but will keep me warm indoors ..


----------



## Knight

Cucumbers @ a Latin market that had them 4 for $1.00  I like cucumber salad with raw onions a little black pepper sprinkled over a sour cream dressing.  After stopping there picked up my cholesterol med & noticed Von's supermarket had cucumbers for 79 cents each.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Two pair of Levi's jeans from Amazon in _size 6_! I've finally graduated from a 4. That means I no longer look like a cadaver. Yay!

However, I've learned not to give away the jeans I have that don't fit anymore. I had to buy new ones in the same size a mere six months later.


----------



## Lilac

New heated water buckets for my 4-legged children.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> A used treadmill at the thrift store. Not a very good one, but they say they tested it and it works. I'm always looking for things to jazz up my exercise program.
> 
> I paid for it and will pick it up on Saturday.


I have a treadmill at home, bought it last year, and tbh apart from the first flurry of exercise  I don't use it as much as I thought I would..and should...  I usually only do about 10 minutes or so  once or twice a week.. before my knee gives up on me


----------



## MarkinPhx

I was in the market for some reasonable priced ear buds that I could use for my walks. I listen to both podcasts and music so I was looking for something that had decent fidelity. I was prepared to spend around $60-$80 for the ear buds but after reading reviews  I decided to take a chance and spend $25 for the JBL Go Air Pop Ear buds and I couldn't be happier with my purchase. They don't feel cheap at all and the sound is pretty good.  They fit well in the ear and the touch controls work fine. If you are in the market for a basic pair of ear buds with decent sound then I highly recommend these. There is no noise cancelling but I found out with another pair of headphones that noise cancelling isn't the best idea when taking walks and dealing with traffic


----------



## NorthernLight

@hollydolly  I know, it's hard to develop the habit (especially when it hurts). I make myself do an hour a day.

I have bad knees too. My rebounder provides my main leg workout. The treadmill will be an extra, to help alleviate boredom.

@MarkinPhx  Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> @hollydolly  I know, it's hard to develop the habit (especially when it hurts). I make myself do an hour a day.
> 
> I have bad knees too. My rebounder provides my main leg workout. The treadmill will be an extra, to help alleviate boredom.
> 
> @MarkinPhx  Thank you for the recommendation.


you do an hour a day on the treadmill ?...  I couldn't possibly do that !! I'm a great walker, but since I live on top of a  very long hill.. and it's too painful to walk back up it now, I decided to get the treadmill.. but my knee gets sore after 10 or 15 minutes so I would never push it longer... I walk at around 4.5 mph...


----------



## Murrmurr

A lawn mower and weed-eater/edger, a rake, a hoe, a shovel and a couple hoses and sprinklers, a barbecue, some outdoor furniture, a new couch and a set of twin beds.

Next, a new catalytic converter.


----------



## 1955

Murrmurr said:


> A lawn mower and weed-eater/edger, a rake, a hoe, a shovel and a couple hoses and sprinklers, a barbecue, some outdoor furniture, a new couch and a set of twin beds.


You went on a spending spree.


Murrmurr said:


> Next, a new catalytic converter.


Ouch, did it disappear or wear out?


----------



## Lilac

NorthernLight & hollydolly ...  Have either of you tried an elliptical machine?  Once I tried them at the gym, there was no going back to a treadmill.  For me, I found out I had less stress on my joints & I was able to do more.  My husband & I bought a like-new used one & we haven't regretted it.


----------



## 1955

I bought a *Corny Keg* for making carbonate water. Somethings China makes are pretty darn good!


----------



## NorthernLight

hollydolly said:


> you do an hour a day on the treadmill ?...  I couldn't possibly do that !! I'm a great walker, but since I live on top of a  very long hill.. and it's too painful to walk back up it now, I decided to get the treadmill.. but my knee gets sore after 10 or 15 minutes so I would never push it longer... I walk at around 4.5 mph...


No, I haven't even brought the treadmill home yet. My typical hour consists of (in minutes)

30 rebounder
15 either flags or hula hoop
15 stretch

The rebounder is low impact and has helped me a lot.

I have a few other things mixed in for variety. When I get the treadmill, I'll use it mostly for walking backward.


----------



## horseless carriage

What have I bought recently? Fabric like this. Reason why?
Because her Ladyship, when she asks: "What would you 
like for Christmas? I can say, hand on heart:
This fabric, looking like this:


----------



## StarSong

1955 said:


> I bought a *Corny Keg* for making carbonate water. Somethings China makes are pretty darn good!


How does it make carbonated water?  Do you hook up a CO2 charger?


----------



## NorthernLight

Lilac said:


> NorthernLight & hollydolly ...  Have either of you tried an elliptical machine?  Once I tried them at the gym, there was no going back to a treadmill.  For me, I found out I had less stress on my joints & I was able to do more.  My husband & I bought a like-new used one & we haven't regretted it.


Hi Lilac. Yes, I tried them at the gym a few years ago and found them very challenging. I'd see other people doing 15 minutes or more. I'd be setting little goals for myself, like trying to make it to 2 minutes. (I think I got up to 6 or 7 minutes, with difficulty.)

I'm glad you're enjoying your elliptical machine!


----------



## Jules

My new coat arrived and it’s too big.  Maybe I’ll give it to my DD but then it’ll cost me to mail it to her.  I might send it back, but there’s always less money returned. I was going to order a smaller size but the discount isn’t as high now so would cost me an extra $80.  I ordered a lighter weight coat that is less expensive.

A new pair of pants arrived and they’re too big too.  I’m not lucking out with my orders lately.


----------



## hollydolly

Lilac said:


> NorthernLight & hollydolly ...  Have either of you tried an elliptical machine?  Once I tried them at the gym, there was no going back to a treadmill.  For me, I found out I had less stress on my joints & I was able to do more.  My husband & I bought a like-new used one & we haven't regretted it.


No haven't tried one.. I might try it next time I go to the gym.. thanks for the tip..


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> My new coat arrived and it’s too big.  Maybe I’ll give it to my DD but then it’ll cost me to mail it to her.  I might send it back, but there’s always less money returned. I was going to order a smaller size but the discount isn’t as high now so would cost me an extra $80.  I ordered a lighter weight coat that is less expensive.
> 
> A new pair of pants arrived and they’re too big too.  I’m not lucking out with my orders lately.


..are you losing weight ?


----------



## 1955

StarSong said:


> How does it make carbonated water?  Do you hook up a CO2 charger?


Yep, a CO2 tank. Normally it’s for carbonating beer but I use it to make carbonated mineral water. I’ve been doing it in plastic drinking water bottles but finally came to the conclusion that one day I was going to have explosive mess and I don’t need the excitement.  Then I transfer into glass swing top bottles.  It looks like & feels like I'm drinking beer while out on the lake.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> are you losing weight ?


No, I wish.  It’s just a very generous cut.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Hang on, folks. I went all out and bought a half gallon of milk before leaving work today. Yup. Sure did. Threw $1.29 around like a regular spendthrift. $1.29! I have absolutely _got_ to get my spending under control


----------



## katlupe

I bought a new pair of shoes, furniture sliders, 2 lbs. of coffee beans, a portable water pumps and carpet tape. From Amazon.


----------



## Jules

@katlupe   Have you used the carpet tape before.  At the back door, I have heavy, fluffy rugs that don’t stay put.  I tried some carpet patches but they don’t stick to the rug.


----------



## hollydolly

I bought 3 Roman Pillar Columns, black white and gold.... only 6 inches high to have as part of a Christmas decoration....


----------



## Jules

Decided I was going to return the Lands End coat.  No way; I have to pay for shipping and even though the terminal is in Canada, the cheapest cost would be $92.  If I’d ordered this by phone, return shipping would be free.  That’ll teach me to read the fine print.  Now I’ll be buying a special mailing box and sending it to my DD.  I sure hope it fits her.  I could have used this box for the return but I need to send her some other things so will just suck up the cost of the coat.  Live and learn/read.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Jules said:


> I have to pay for shipping and even though the terminal is in Canada, the cheapest cost would be $92.


What in the Sam Hill???


----------



## Kaila

katlupe said:


> furniture sliders


excellent items!


----------



## Blessed

Gave the kids my credit card to go out to the big arcade place, out to lunch for pho.  I told them to stop at the grocery pick up steak and shrimp that is on sale for their freezer. I had a lot of good buys lately at the grocery store.  

I have packed up pasta, cereal, canned veggies/soups and a variety of of chips. 

My son is so good taking care of the yard and other things around here I like to do for them when I can.

Tow truck is picking up my car in the morning and taking to the shop.  I am sure I will be getting a new starter. I also asked them to change the oil, do an insception, change the wiper blades and engine filter.  I hope that is all it needs.  Hopefully, I will be good with the car for sometime.  I put in a new battery last spring.


----------



## horseless carriage

Last September I bought three metres of silver/grey, heavy duty, cotton fabric, yesterday my sewing fairy finished turning that fabric into a magnificent pair of, vintage style, baggy trousers. Teamed up with my new blazer and a similar coloured hat they look fabulous, how I love them. Do you want a sneak peek?


----------



## Blessed

horseless carriage said:


> Last September I bought three metres of silver/grey, heavy duty, cotton fabric, yesterday my sewing fairy finished turning that fabric into a magnificent pair of, vintage style, baggy trousers. Teamed up with my new blazer and a similar coloured hat they look fabulous, how I love them. Do you want a sneak peek?
> View attachment 252640



I am surprised she would let you go out without her.  Is that cane for beating off the flirting ladies?


----------



## horseless carriage

Blessed said:


> I am surprised she would let you go out without her.  Is that cane for beating off the flirting ladies?


In the UK we call a cane a walking stick, but knowing that it's called a cane elsewhere, mine is called Michael, as in: Michael Caine.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> excellent items!


I have furniture sliders under every heavy item in my house.. The sofas.. the sideboards.. the beds... makes them really easy to move


----------



## Geezer Garage

Bought a new Shark pet duty vacuum, and a floor scrubber for the hardwood floors. Also got six different colors of One Shot pin stripping paint, along with some brushes that came with the five smaller paint cans, and three chemical duty spray bottles.


----------



## Aneeda72

Hulu-1.99 per month for a year, 2.17 with tax


----------



## Leann

Dutch oven, Lume deodorant ( love it) and Eiwit Zeep (egg white soap)


----------



## Leann

Geezer Garage said:


> Bought a new Shark pet duty vacuum, and a floor scrubber for the hardwood floors. Also got six different colors of One Shot pin stripping paint, along with some brushes that came with the five smaller paint cans, and three chemical duty spray bottles.


I'll be curious to hear how the Shark vacuum works. I have a furbaby who is a champion shedder....I vacuum at least twice a day.


----------



## hearlady

hollydolly said:


> I have furniture sliders under every heavy item in my house.. The sofas.. the sideboards.. the beds... makes them really easy to move


I love those!


----------



## katlupe

Kaila said:


> excellent items!


Yeah tell me about it. My 3rd order of these things. I just needed more. They are the best thing ever.


----------



## katlupe

Jules said:


> @katlupe   Have you used the carpet tape before.  At the back door, I have heavy, fluffy rugs that don’t stay put.  I tried some carpet patches but they don’t stick to the rug.


Oh yes. I ordered more because I can't remember where I put the other roll????? How did that happen? Yes, this carpet tape works really good.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> I have furniture sliders under every heavy item in my house.. The sofas.. the sideboards.. the beds... makes them really easy to move


You are the one who told me about them! I thank you every time I have to move something.


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> I'll be curious to hear how the Shark vacuum works. I have a furbaby who is a champion shedder....I vacuum at least twice a day.


My Dd has a Shark Pet Vaccuum.. she absolutely loves it, and she has 3 dogs.. yet you would never know that she had them because her floors and furniture  are spotless . She keeps trying to get me to buy one but I have my Miele Cat & Dog Vac, which I've had for years... and altho' I don't have animals now, I do have long hair , and  it's still working very well..


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> You are the one who told me about them! I thank you every time I have to move something.


you're very welcome.. nice to know I'm being remembered by you..


----------



## NorthernLight

Bought it on Thursday, picked it up yesterday, here's the photo today. My new (to me) treadmill.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I had to buy a new blood pressure monitor, which I got from Amazon. I also bought a pair of claw clippers for Deja. I bought the more expensive model because it's supposed to prevent clipping down to the quick.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

NorthernLight said:


> Bought it on Thursday, picked it up yesterday, here's the photo today. My new (to me) treadmill.
> View attachment 252693


Good for you! Enjoy it.


----------



## Ruthanne

A string of Christmas  lights that are supposed to do various functions and dim, too.  Christmas  ornaments that are gold in color.  The ornaments should be here by Tuesday.


----------



## Aneeda72

NorthernLight said:


> Bought it on Thursday, picked it up yesterday, here's the photo today. My new (to me) treadmill.
> View attachment 252693


I would like one like this but my apartment just doesn’t have the room


----------



## Aneeda72

All my Christmas shopping is done .

Got it done super early in case I ended up in the hospital.  The ER doctor wanted to hospitalize me but I see no point.  I refused Warfrin (?) and went with Eliquis which does not require blood testing.


----------



## horseless carriage

Leann said:


> Dutch oven, Lume deodorant ( love it) and Eiwit Zeep (egg white soap)


The definition that I know for Dutch Oven, is, without doubt, both gross and divorce evidence.


----------



## Pappy

Combination Birthday and Christmas present is a new IPad Pro, generation 6, M2 processor and new case to put it in. My 2017 IPad was getting slow and the battery only lasted maybe 5 hours before needing a charge. A big outlay for me but I use it for many different surveys and need a dependable IPad. I love it.


----------



## charry

NorthernLight said:


> Bought it on Thursday, picked it up yesterday, here's the photo today. My new (to me) treadmill.
> View attachment 252693


wow that looks a good one .....happy walking xx


----------



## ManjaroKDE

What haven't I bought is a better question.  I didn't buy that 2nd laptop from either HP.com or Amazon, I have a nice working fully configured 17 inch HP that has finally reached the point I can't think of anymore things to do with it.  I didn't buy that HD case to store with the other 2 I haven't unzipped in over a year.  I found I have 6 completely empty 32GB flash drives and only one Linux .iso on my 2TB hard drive.

Saving myself a total of over $400 and was able to ignore all the hype for Black Friday & now Cyber Monday.
My cart is empty & nothing in transit.  I expect a get well card from either USPS or UPS in the near future.

We give 'cash' for Xmas, right size & right color.


----------



## spectratg

I play (very low stakes) poker twice a week at my retirement community. Two of the other participants are World War II veterans (who win a lot more that I do), one of whom is a master woodcrafter. So for Christmas presents, I bought two hand-made, beautiful wooden baby doll cradles for my youngest two granddaughters and a rugged, three-car train set for my grandson from the craftsman. (He donates the money that he gets for his work to charity.)

At the other end of the spectrum, I bought two Flip 6 Waterproof Portable Wireless Bluetooth Speakers for my oldest two granddaughters on Amazon. (No, I’m not exactly sure what they do )


----------



## fancicoffee13

hollydolly said:


> Do you buy much online?
> 
> Do you prefer to shop in the brick & mortar stores...?
> 
> Did you recently get a great bargain, or feel you've paid too much for something ?
> 
> Come and share what you've bought in either ....
> 
> This week we bought   a new Electric telescopic Pole tree saw.. .. which arrived today..alongside a gallon of oil for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for half the order to arrive even tho' we paid for a specific date for delivery


I love shopping online, however, I do not like wanting to buy something at Wal Mart and find out you can only buy certain items online.  That sounds a little backwards or whatever.  I like it online, but not at Wal Mart.  Well, I am used to getting certain things like right now plus it is local and easy to get, wrong.  That is the problem.  But, I will go back home and get it online and wait a few days and voila!  I have it.  I just deal with it and get it anyway.  I wanted those fuzzy lined leggings, online.


----------



## Leann

horseless carriage said:


> The definition that I know for Dutch Oven, is, without doubt, both gross and divorce evidence.


It is a cooking vessel. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_oven


----------



## Supernatural

New here! Widow, just 6 months now, and in UK considered a senior which they point out as OAP. I've had my first Black Friday sales experience this past Friday LOL. Thankfully, it was great. Daughter and I suffer from photophobia and I'd planned with hubby (at beginning of this year, we did that every years) to change our double-headed lamp which glared too much. 

As we were rearranging furniture (due to Window repairs next week) the base of lamp was found broken and being held up in place by sofa only. Once we moved it, it fell apart (it was also 15 years old). So, we decided to get a new one. OMG what a difference! The new one has 6 colours and 6 temperatures. There was a video with the item so, after watching it, it was built up in 2 minutes. It's easy to work and VIP non-glare. We now have 2 combo settings we like. The LED bulb is guaranteed for 20 years, LOL let's hope so. Fingers-crossed!

Saturday night, disaster happened. Microwave oven smoked bad and crackled. As it was on guarantee still, I'll get a new one in a few days. Wow, you never realise how much you use that small appliance until it goes bust. That was the weekend that was, literally!


----------



## Leann

Not buying anything today but am returning a pair of shoes that I had hoped would be comfortable walking shoes. Wasn't the case so I'll be returning them.


----------



## Supernatural

fancicoffee13 said:


> I love shopping online, however, I do not like wanting to buy something at Wal Mart and find out you can only buy certain items online.  That sounds a little backwards or whatever.  I like it online, but not at Wal Mart.  Well, I am used to getting certain things like right now plus it is local and easy to get, wrong.  That is the problem.  But, I will go back home and get it online and wait a few days and voila!  I have it.  I just deal with it and get it anyway.  I wanted those fuzzy lined leggings, online.


I shop locally as much as possible but when I want something not available in shops then I shop online. Groceries (that changed after hubby passed away) the same shop for decades but was let down by them. Long story I won't bore. Nowadays, I have a new food outlet with major savings which we visit bimonthly. Online, strictly when something is needed quickly. Also, I've a personal site to sell online as I'm an author.


----------



## Pinky

Welcome to the forum @Supernatural


----------



## Supernatural

Thanks @Pinky for the warm welcome!


----------



## Macfan

Just bought a security light / camera and saved $100 by waiting for Black Friday - w00t! Don...


----------



## Supernatural

Macfan said:


> Just bought a security light / camera and saved $100 by waiting for Black Friday - w00t! Don...


Woohoo @Macfan good on you pal!


----------



## StarSong

Bought two denim skirts for my GD for Christmas.  She can choose the one she likes, or keep both.

For myself I bought the most wonderful set that goes in the drawer where I keep ziplock bags, plastic wrap, etc. My drawer is just a hair over 3" deep, and this set fits perfectly. It came in a week ago and wow, what a difference. My husband told me he sometimes opens the drawer even when he doesn't need anything in there, but because of how nice it looks now.

On Thanksgiving I surreptitiously opened my daughter's bag/wrap drawer to gauge the depth. Definitely a little over 3". Ordered a set for her for Christmas! On sale right now, down from $40 to $23. I looked at a bunch of similar products and chose this one based on the reviews.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B097CBYF2L?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details

p.s.  I looked at similar containers for foil, waxed paper, plastic wrap, etc, but the reviews are not nearly as good, and the boxes the wraps come in remain neat in the drawer so I decided against bamboo boxes.


----------



## 1955

It's cyber Monday and I got an Email from Speedy Metals about their flash sale.  So I stocked up on some aluminum shapes (rounds & flats). Pretty good deal. I like making stuff & one my hobbies is machining.


----------



## Remy

Leann said:


> Not buying anything today but am returning a pair of shoes that I had hoped would be comfortable walking shoes. Wasn't the case so I'll be returning them.


What brand were they if you don't mind me asking? I've been looking at some Sketchers but I'm not desperate for shoe's at this time. Walking shoes are all I wear anymore.


----------



## Remy

I ordered a print from Etsy. Not sure if I'll get anything else. Some are having discounts.


----------



## hearlady

Socks for my husband. Sweater shaved for my daughter.


----------



## StarSong

hearlady said:


> Sweater shaved for my daughter.


Say what???


----------



## Leann

Remy said:


> What brand were they if you don't mind me asking? I've been looking at some Sketchers but I'm not desperate for shoe's at this time. Walking shoes are all I wear anymore.


@Remy I tried Aerosoles this time but the fit just wasn't right for me.


----------



## Ruthanne

I just bought more than I wanted on Cyber Monday on Amazon.  I got a few things with good discounts.  Got a wine colored parka for 30 percent off!  Really reasonable.  It's going back if it's too tight.  Also lots of dog treats..and a pair of yoga pants.  A few other things too that I needed.


----------



## MickaC

When I spend….I do a good job…
24 - 354g tins of dog food for my wee girl, Shaalee.
FortiFlora probiotic supplement for everyone……$198.00 later, all from the vet.

50.00 for grand daughters birthday tomorrow.
60.00 for foster daughter and family for their Christmas tree…..I buy them their tree every year.
30.00 for snow removal from last Monday.

Stay tuned for tomorrows expenses……
My Corgi, Micki, goes for dental cleaning and 2 extractions for sure, tomorrow……she’s not going to be a happy camper…..no bedtime snack…..no breakfast…..keep my fingers crossed, I don’t get called to pick her up earlier than supposed to be, because she’s being a BRAT !!!! Little Miss ATTITUDE.


----------



## Teacher Terry

I did some online shopping which included a purse, 3 pairs of shoes, a bunch of socks and curtains for my bedroom.


----------



## RadishRose

1955 said:


> It's cyber Monday and I got an Email from Speedy Metals about their flash sale.  So I stocked up on some aluminum shapes (rounds & flats). Pretty good deal. I like making stuff & one my hobbies is machining.
> View attachment 252764


I don't know what these things are, but everything sure looks impressive!


----------



## RadishRose

Finished my Christmas shopping online.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Finished my Christmas shopping online.


I haven't begun.  I'm not buying much.


----------



## Lavinia

I've just had to buy a new lamp because I couldn't find the bulbs for the one I was using. It's amazing how many different bulbs there are and it's a struggle finding the one you need.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I don't know what these things are, but everything sure looks impressive!


I was thinking the same thing... Neither the descriptions nor the photograph were much help.  A bunch of metal stuff and some fancy equipment is as much as I could gather.


----------



## StarSong

Because I don't want DH on a ladder anymore, our outdoor decorations are now limited to two wreaths on our front door.  Tjhey're huge, but still.... 
Bought these yesterday to cover our porch lights. What can I say? I love penguins!


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VYXY1SV/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## David777

Just ordered these two amazon items.  The inexpensive 1GB flash drive 10 packs are useful for occasionally giving computer files above email file size limitations (often ~5mb) to other peoples. In my case that would especially be my short GoPro8 video files that tend to be a few hundred megabytes or A6000 camera photography and map files.

_https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B083SDPD8D/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
1 each at $17.59
10 X 1GB USB Flash Drive, Exmapor Thumb Drive Cap Design USB Stick with LED Indicator Lanyards Multi Colors(10 Mixed Colors: Silver/Light Green/Pink/Sky Blue/Purple/Orange/Green/Red/Blue/Black)_

Can always use more larger capacity flash drives for medium term backups.  I have a few decade old external usb hard drives with short term backed up data that supposedly last about 5 years. Two are buried in the ground out in natural areas in case my residence burned down.  Flash drives generally have better long term reliability ~10 years, so will soon be replacing the buried drives with the below. Also have box fulls of even older expensive bulky CDROMs with high 50+ year lifetimes. Beyond then won't be around haha. Note cloud storage for peon capacity speeds above 100s of GB's takes far too long to upload/download.  Memory products with more capacity are always coming out.  Amazing to now see 1 TB at this tiny size for just $20.

_https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0B4H289ZW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
2 each at $19.99
USB 3.0 Flash Drive 1TB, SXINDE Ultra High Speed Flash Memory Stick 1000GB Compatible with Computer/Laptop, Portable Metal Thumb Drive 1TB with Rotated Design - Read and Write Speeds up to 60Mb/s_


----------



## hollydolly

Today on the way back from my hospital appointment, I stopped off at the supermarket and bought a whole bunch of the special Christmas treats they sell.. just once a year.. Like Belgian Chocolate and Ginger Thins.. orange and chocolate butter fudge.. and lots of other Christmasy treats ..  bought them in bulk so I can give some to DD.. because once these things are sold during the festive season, they don't replace them until the following year... and even then it may not be the same things


----------



## Kaila

StarSong said:


> Bought these yesterday to cover our porch lights. What can I say? I love penguins!


That *was * the _perfect _thing to say, StarSong! 

And those are a fun, unexpected accent.


----------



## Kaila

Teacher Terry said:


> I did some online shopping which included a purse, 3 pairs of shoes, a bunch of socks and curtains for my bedroom.


I just want to mention that your bedroom doesn't really need a bunch of socks, of its own.  You could have shared yours, or it would probably have been perfectly happy with just the curtains.


----------



## jujube

Well, today I bought almost $600 worth of parts, services and fluids for my car.  Sigh.  Merry Chriistmas to me.


----------



## HoneyNut

Today I finally found and ordered Candy Cane flavor icebreaker mints (already were out of stock on Walmart but I found some on Amazon). 

They are only available during the holiday season, and awfully hard to find even then.  Luckily I'd complained last week to Hershey (via their website) and today I received an email notice from Hershey that they were available now.


----------



## Jules

@HoneyNut   Good work on your proactive approach.


----------



## katlupe

I bought laptop cooling balls, a nonstick saucepan and a 3 piece skillet set from Amazon. 

Also bought a supply of Keto Chow meal replacement shakes directly from their company in Utah.


----------



## MickaC

Yesterdays’ numbers are in……
Mickis’trip to the vet are…..
$660.00……pre surgery bloodwork…..dental cleaning….2 extractions…..pain meds, antibiotics, pro gut, to firm up her stool because of the anesthetic.
For Shaalee……eye cleansing wipes.

With Mondays purchase from the vet…..$198.00.
Total to the vet this week…..$858.00. ……the good news……her teeth are nice and sparkly clean and up to date.


----------



## charry

1955 said:


> It's cyber Monday and I got an Email from Speedy Metals about their flash sale.  So I stocked up on some aluminum shapes (rounds & flats). Pretty good deal. I like making stuff & one my hobbies is machining.
> View attachment 252764


my new neighbour who has just moved in 2 doors aay from , has a garage looking like this , where he wears an apron and visa 
OMG  wonder what hes up to !!!


----------



## charry

at the garden centre , i bought, choc xmas trees ....bottle of mulled wine , a bottle of scrumpy cider and nearly  bought these baby parrots ...so tame and cute ...adorable


----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> Yesterdays’ numbers are in……
> Mickis’trip to the vet are…..
> $660.00……pre surgery bloodwork…..dental cleaning….2 extractions…..pain meds, antibiotics, pro gut, to firm up her stool because of the anesthetic.
> For Shaalee……eye cleansing wipes.
> 
> With Mondays purchase from the vet…..$198.00.
> Total to the vet this week…..$858.00. ……the good news……her teeth are nice and sparkly clean and up to date.


You're a good mom.  DH & I figure any trip to the vet where a dog needs treatment is going to end up in the $600+ range.  That's what it costs these days...


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> You're a good mom.  DH & I figure any trip to the vet where a dog needs treatment is going to end up in the $600+ range.  That's what it costs these days...


You’re right, fees are getting expensive, so is everything in life.

Not really complaining……just a mind set.

When it comes to my little, most loved family…..they get the best of everything…..I take second place.
They give so much joy in my life.
We choose to have them…..so they deserve a quality of life and caring……BIG TIME. .


----------



## JustBonee

MickaC said:


> When it comes to my little, most loved family…..they get the best of everything…..I take second place.
> They give so much joy in my life.
> We choose to have them…..so they deserve a quality of life and caring……BIG TIME. .



My one dog has an extensive wardrobe,   that gets added to over the years.  This year I found a wonderful bodysuit on Amazon that is a body warmer,  and it's lightweight too.  He can wear it alone,  or if it's really cold, I can put his wool sweater on top.


----------



## MickaC

JustBonee said:


> My one dog has an extensive wardrobe,   that gets added to over the years.  This year I found a wonderful bodysuit on Amazon that is a body warmer,  and it's lightweight too.  He can wear it alone,  or if it's really cold, I can put his wool sweater on top.


With my sweet little girl…..I indulged in the cute little outfits for her…..but…..she didn’t share the interest.
She hated them….put something on her…..she would just stand there, disgusted.
So…..the only time she would tolerate something worn, was when it was cooler, and needed something when going for walks….wasn’t happy but she walked.
Something warm to wear when she went/goes out for her jobs……NO WAY…..she would just stand there and do nothing.
Had warm coats for my other guys, for walking…..for their jobs…..NO WAY.
Tried little booties on all of them……NO WAY.


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> Yesterdays’ numbers are in……
> Mickis’trip to the vet are…..
> $660.00……pre surgery bloodwork…..dental cleaning….2 extractions…..pain meds, antibiotics, pro gut, to firm up her stool because of the anesthetic.
> For Shaalee……eye cleansing wipes.
> 
> With Mondays purchase from the vet…..$198.00.
> Total to the vet this week…..$858.00. ……the good news……her teeth are nice and sparkly clean and up to date.


That's why we've gifted pet insurance to our daughter and SIL's corgi, Abbi. Wish there had been pet
insurance when we had our dogs.


----------



## MickaC

Pinky said:


> That's why we've gifted pet insurance to our daughter and SIL's corgi, Abbi. Wish there had been pet
> insurance when we had our dogs.


I’ve checked into pet insurance several times in the past.
I’t a hit and miss as to what’s covered……so many exclusions.


----------



## katlupe

I must be on a spending spree. Maybe it is all these sales. I don't buy for gifts for Christmas but buying items I needed and just happen to fall on this cyber thing. I just bought 4 long sleeve tops and 1 pair of black pants. I did not have even one long sleeve top to put on this last week! Just hope they fit and look decent to wear in public. Bought them on Woman Within.


----------



## MickaC

I posted in the thread downsizing, that I was going to scale my king sheet set down to my single bed that I purchased just before selling my king bed…..
But…..
Found a great Black Friday sale on sheet sets……600 thread count, beautiful cocoa colour, single size so I ordered 3 sets.
I got thinking I was going to waste so much fabric scaling the king ones down.
So I will give them to my foster daughter for Christmas…..I’ve never used them…..they have a king bed.

I ordered a big order of my favourite yogurt…..the only time I can get the Cappachino is when I order it.
Have been out for a month…..they haven’t been on sale for a month….will be in next Wednesday.
Watch me pig out when they come. .


----------



## NorthernLight

katlupe said:


> I must be on a spending spree. Maybe it is all these sales. I don't buy for gifts for Christmas but buying items I needed and just happen to fall on this cyber thing. I just bought 4 long sleeve tops and 1 pair of black pants. I did not have even one long sleeve top to put on this last week! Just hope they fit and look decent to wear in public. Bought them on Woman Within.


I had a friend who owned a retail store. He said people buy more in the fall. Not just food, not just Christmas items -- everything.


----------



## hollydolly

Got this kettle , the cream one...







 I don't need a kettle, but good quality kettles are expensive here, so when I saw this one for less than half price yesterday.. I got it to put away for the future. kettles don't last in this area, despite being so expensive because our water is soo hard and it destroys every element..


----------



## NorthernLight

Yes, kettles are expensive! I use the ones where the element is hidden (not exposed to the water). I descale the kettle with vinegar every few days.

Another problem is that the thermostat gets old, and the kettle boils for too long before turning itself off. But I've had this one for a long time, and so far so good.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> Yes, kettles are expensive! I use the ones where the element is hidden (not exposed to the water). I descale the kettle with vinegar every few days.
> 
> Another problem is that the thermostat gets old, and the kettle boils for too long before turning itself off. But I've had this one for a long time, and so far so good.


yes all our kettles have hidden elements.. I haven't actually seen one with an exposed element in many years


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> I’ve checked into pet insurance several times in the past.
> I’t a hit and miss as to what’s covered……so many exclusions.


They opted for Trupanion. When Abbi broke a molar, it covered the dental work .. and other things over
the past 7 yrs.


----------



## katlupe

NorthernLight said:


> I had a friend who owned a retail store. He said people buy more in the fall. Not just food, not just Christmas items -- everything.


I can see that. But I buy whenever I need something. I am very frugal and save to buy whatever it is. I did need long sleeve something to wear at home. Not a coat or a sweater. I have those. I got these all on sale so happy about this buy.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Got this kettle , the cream one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need a kettle, but good quality kettles are expensive here, so when I saw this one for less than half price yesterday.. I got it to put away for the future. kettles don't last in this area, despite being so expensive because our water is soo hard and it destroys every element..


I like those! Pretty!


----------



## 1955

A new kitchen faucet. This morning the kitchen floor was wet from my 5 year old Delta faucet. Bought a WEWE on Amazon for $82. 5-Stars 3,566 reviews from China. An older version of this faucet had 5-Stars and 34,279 reviews. WEWE really. What could go wrong!


----------



## hollydolly

These are just some of the yummy goodies I bought yesterday for the festive period.. some of which are going to my DD...

There's more.. not in the picture are Coconut chocolate snowballs , Marshmallows..  & chocolate bars...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> These are just some of the yummy goodies I bought yesterday for the festive period.. some of which are going to my DD...
> 
> There's more.. not in the picture are Coconut chocolate snowballs , Marshmallows..  & chocolate bars...



You can't eat all of that, you need help and I am happy to volunteer for duty. LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> You can't eat all of that, you need help and I am happy to volunteer for duty. LOL


you'd be very welcome to come ...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> you'd be very welcome to come ...


I really wish I could but then you would see my bald spots!  LOL


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> These are just some of the yummy goodies I bought yesterday for the festive period.. some of which are going to my DD...
> 
> There's more.. not in the picture are Coconut chocolate snowballs , Marshmallows..  & chocolate bars...


Coconut chocolate snowballs!  I didn't know they still made them     I recently saw some Wagon Wheels in the shop but they weren't anything like the original ones which I remember as being really big.


----------



## NorthernLight

They must be for little weenie wagons.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Coconut chocolate snowballs!  I didn't know they still made them     I recently saw some Wagon Wheels in the shop but they weren't anything like the original ones which I remember as being really big.


oh wagon wheels now are awful..much smaller and they use  cheap quality chocolate.. but yes snowballs are still around very much so...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> oh wagon wheels now are awful..much smaller and they use  cheap quality chocolate.. but yes snowballs are still around very much so...


Let's see a picture of those snowballs.  I wonder if they are like what I call snowballs here.  Here, they are chocolate cakes, covered in marshmallow cream.  I have not had one in a long time, can't remember it they had coconut  but I think they did have on top of the marshmallow.

The wagon wheels, maybe they are like our Moon Pies.  So many things we have in common but are called by a different name.  Let's see those? Maybe we can spend Christmas together through some loved foods.


----------



## Bella

MickaC said:


> With my sweet little girl…..I indulged in the cute little outfits for her…..but…..she didn’t share the interest.
> She hated them….put something on her…..she would just stand there, disgusted.
> So…..the only time she would tolerate something worn, was when it was cooler, and needed something when going for walks….wasn’t happy but she walked.
> Something warm to wear when she went/goes out for her jobs……NO WAY…..she would just stand there and do nothing.
> Had warm coats for my other guys, for walking…..for their jobs…..NO WAY.
> *Tried little booties on all of them……NO WAY.*


Mommy, I don't like my new booties!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Let's see a picture of those snowballs.  I wonder if they are like what I call snowballs here.  Here, they are chocolate cakes, covered in marshmallow cream.  I have not had one in a long time, can't remember it they had coconut  but I think they did have on top of the marshmallow.
> 
> The wagon wheels, maybe they are like our Moon Pies.  So many things we have in common but are called by a different name.  Let's see those? Maybe we can spend Christmas together through some loved foods.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I can hardly wait to come to this thread and see a post from @debodun telling us that she bit the bullet and bought a new car!

@hollydolly Yup! Those are sNOwballs. I like the ones that have jelly in the middle. Yum.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I can hardly wait to come to this thread and see a post from @debodun telling us that she bit the bullet and bought a new car!
> 
> @hollydolly Yup! Those are sNOwballs. I like the ones that have jelly in the middle. Yum.


I like the Sottish snowballs, which have sponge and jam in the middle... the ones I have here are the ones in the picture which are all marshmallow covered in chocolate and coconut.. these are what we Scots call Snowballs...in Scotland. Unfortunately not available here in  the South of England..

Maybe I'll have a go at making them myself..


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> I can hardly wait to come to this thread and see a post from @debodun telling us that she bit the bullet and bought a new car!


why ?.. what's wrong with Debs' car ?


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


>



Well ours are different but I would love yours.  All 3 things, marshmallow, chocolate and coconut, I am there.


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> why ?.. what's wrong with Debs' car ?


https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/car-needs-a-cv-axle-boot.77155/


----------



## dobielvr

Groceries and lotto scratchers...


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Tablet from Amazon $90.

I made the mistake years ago when moving into senior housing.  I spent 53+ years working in IT.  My SIL (mission critical support for HP), warned me about teaching computers to seniors.  DON'T! was his advice.  I talked several into trying a simple Linux sys.

I have beat my head against the wall many times because of one.  She is in her early 90's is one who should have remained off the grid.  I have reached the point that a simple tablet may be her only salvation.  Bought one from Amazon to let her try it.  Removing all apps except the 4 she needs.  Hopefully she won't mistakenly lose her bookmarks, browser window and then try to correct her mistakes.


----------



## Ken N Tx

4 new tires for wife's car...$545.


----------



## Pappy

A brand new Amazon ice cream trigger type  scoop. Old one was was pitted and didn’t work that well. God, the excitement is overwhelming. Also got a box of large wipes for our iPad screens and a bottle of probiotics for Thelma.


----------



## katlupe

I am embarrassed to say that I bought another item. A package of 18 chew toys for rabbits in a variety of types. He needs to chew!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Old one was was pitted and didn’t work that well. God, the excitement is overwhelming.


You are a lucky man!! @Pappy


----------



## Pappy

Ken N Tx said:


> You are a lucky man!! @Pappy


Yes I am Ken. I love sitting here on my ass doing my shopping on my iPad.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Yes I am Ken. I love sitting here on my ass doing my shopping on my iPad.


----------



## horseless carriage

This dinosaur has never bought anything online, far too complicated. I did try once but the menu selection kept going round in circles, so to prevent the red mist from coming down followed by fist going through computer screen, I switched off.

I haven't bought it yet but shortly I shall be withdrawing the money to pay for the New Years Eve dinner dance party that we have booked. Whilst out I shall pay the balance at the restaurant where we are dining out on Christmas Day. 

December is always a busy month, we are going to a dance party on Saturday followed by another on Monday, looking at the calendar, I can't see much free time at all this month. Hey ho, such is life. If the good lady agrees, I will show you a photo of us in our glad rags at the Saturday night gig.


----------



## charry

ive just had to order some straightening tongs 
mine have just gone cold on me after 17yrs lol


----------



## fatboy

tablet to read e-books in bed


----------



## hollydolly

Coverless Duvet...


----------



## Jules

Coverless Duvet = Comforter in Canada.  Glad you posted the photos, @hollydolly   The naming of items sure changes from one country to another.  

$5 for a Calvin Klein blouse in a thrift store.  I was so cold while walking DT that I just popped in the store to get out of the wind.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Coverless Duvet = Comforter in Canada.  Glad you posted the photos, @hollydolly   The naming of items sure changes from one country to another.
> 
> $5 for a Calvin Klein blouse in a thrift store.  I was so cold while walking DT that I just popped in the store to get out of the wind.


Here a Comforter is something much thinner and more lightweight than a Duvet. A coverless Duvet comes in various weights like a normal Duvet except it doesn't need an outer cover


----------



## Pinky

They call them duvets here too!


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> They call them duvets here too!


..but Jules is in Canada too Pinks,.I think.....I thought it was a bit odd because Canada and The Uk are much closer with Language than the UK and the US..


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> ..but Jules is in Canada too Pinks,.I think.....I thought it was a bit odd because Canada and The Uk are much closer with Language than the UK and the US..


We really are much closer, except in bedding and boots and jumpers.  .


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> We really are much closer, except in bedding and boots and jumpers.  .


so how come Pinks calls it a Duvet and you call it a comforter and you're both in Canada ?


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> so how come Pinks calls it a Duvet and you call it a comforter and you're both in Canada ?


Marketing, by the companies.  A duvet usually requires a cover.  They come in a variety of weights, as do comforters.  A throw is a smaller blanket.  I’ve got to admit when watching HGTV and I see a white duvet on a bed with no cover, it bothers me.  The beauty of a duvet is being able to just wash the cover and none of the bulk.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Marketing, by the companies.  A duvet usually requires a cover.  They come in a variety of weights, as do comforters.  A throw is a smaller blanket.  I’ve got to admit when watching HGTV and I see a white duvet on a bed with no cover, it bothers me.  The beauty of a duvet is being able to just wash the cover and none of the bulk.


yes that's the beauty of these Coverless Duvets.. they  don't need covers on them or you can choose to cover them if you wish.. however they wash beautifully in the washing machine..  so they're so much easier to  make the bed with than changing duvet covers, especially when you have  arthritis in the hands  like me..


----------



## NorthernLight

To me, a duvet is down filled (duvet being a French word for down). A comforter is polyester filled. 

When I was a cleaner in a guesthouse, I had to change the duvet covers (actually comforter covers, but I digress). So difficult! Then a young German guest showed me a trick that he'd learned from his mom. 

It does take a bit of dexterity, but much easier than the other way.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> To me, a duvet is down filled (duvet being a French word for down). A comforter is polyester filled.
> 
> When I was a cleaner in a guesthouse, I had to change the duvet covers (actually comforter covers, but I digress). So difficult! Then a young German guest showed me a trick that he'd learned from his mom.
> 
> It does take a bit of dexterity, but much easier than the other way.


yep that's all very well if you're 6 feet tall and have no painful grip... it's much easier to buy duvet covers that have buttons 3 sides and open like a book..


----------



## NorthernLight

Yes, you would need to be fairly tall and be able to grip, etc.

I'd never heard of a duvet cover with closures on 3 sides. Good idea!


----------



## Jules

Once I made a duvet cover - once.  A friend said to use velcro.  Another friend said the velcro would catch and stick together, use metal snap fasteners that you sew on.  Those took forever.  I swore I’d just buy a duvet cover the next time and I kept the promise to myself.


----------



## MickaC

Duvet covers…..
When you buy a duvet cover…..all the ones I’ve bought and made……have a zipper on one side, always the foot end, or some have buttons.
The duvet covers have ties on each corner on the inside.
The duvet itself will have ties at each corner as well.
Turn the cover inside out so you’re at the head end….tie the ties together, duvet to duvet cover…..pull the cover back like you would a pillow case.
Shake like you would like a flat sheet, holding onto the cover and duvet, to get duvet and cover right together, zip up or button up.

When I made covers, always sewn ties on the inside corners.
If your duvet doesn’t have ties……just sew on shoe laces to the corners.

It really is a lot easier than it sounds……if you can shake a flat sheet, you can do the same with a duvet…..the fill on duvets are always light weight.


----------



## Jules

The fellow in the video does it the same way my DH did.  I would stand on the bed to do it that way.  Made another promise to myself - standing on a bed is stupid; always get DH to do it or buy a different bedding system.


----------



## hollydolly

NorthernLight said:


> Yes, you would need to be fairly tall and be able to grip, etc.
> 
> I'd never heard of a duvet cover with closures on 3 sides. Good idea!


yes they're not easy to find, but we've had 2 in the past

https://lovebedtime.co.uk/collections/easy-fit/products/juliet-1


----------



## NorthernLight

@Jules    There's no need to stand on the bed. Anyway, I had to learn how to do it because it was my job. Now I have a duvet with no cover; the duvet is washable.

I understand about getting others to do certain tasks. Right now I'm thinking of hiring someone to clean my oven.


----------



## hollydolly

Marine Collagen Capsules

..and a Hardback copy of  Philip - The final Portrait..


----------



## Blessed

NorthernLight said:


> @Jules    There's no need to stand on the bed. Anyway, I had to learn how to do it because it was my job. Now I have a duvet with no cover; the duvet is washable.
> 
> I understand about getting others to do certain tasks. Right now I'm thinking of hiring someone to clean my oven.


 
just make a paste of vinegar and baking soda.  coat the oven and leave overnight.  The next day, wipe put and then rinse/ wipe with water on a clean rag or kitchen towel.  All done!!


----------



## NorthernLight

Thank you, @Blessed . Maybe I'll do it soon. It's not bad yet.


----------



## leastlongprime

FRUITCAKE
I love fruitcake.


----------



## MickaC

There is a small + to my expensive week with the pocket book…….I use my Walmart MC for all my purchases, except utilities……I gain Rewards in $. 
Adds up which in return shop for free.


----------



## hearlady

2 candles from Bath and Body Works. 
They had a great sale and I got a free full size body lotion, Orange and Ginger scent.


----------



## HoneyNut

I bought a knee stretchy support wrap.  My knee ligament hurt walking up a hill a couple days ago and then yesterday when I went for a walk it hurt so much I gave up and came back to the hotel room, but it kept hurting even just sitting.  I bought the knee support from Amazon and paid the extra $2.99 to have it delivered same day and it arrived about 3 hours later.   It is so frustrating to keep developing aches and pains just doing normal activities.


----------



## hollydolly

HoneyNut said:


> I bought a knee stretchy support wrap.  My knee ligament hurt walking up a hill a couple days ago and then yesterday when I went for a walk it hurt so much I gave up and came back to the hotel room, but it kept hurting even just sitting.  I bought the knee support from Amazon and paid the extra $2.99 to have it delivered same day and it arrived about 3 hours later.   It is so frustrating to keep developing aches and pains just doing normal activities.


I tell you what.. the stretchy knee support, really helps me with my bad knee.. There's a huge difference in the pain level  when I'm walking or driving when I'm using the simple knee support, than when I'm not...

This is the ones I've had for the last probably 3 years or more.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 prior to that my Physiotherapist had me wearing this one.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and altho' it works it was much more expensive and  feels bulky and uncomfortable and the tight stretchy one works just as well


----------



## dobielvr

hearlady said:


> 2 candles from Bath and Body Works.
> They had a great sale and I got a free full size body lotion, Orange and Ginger scent


They're having a sale!!
Although, I found candles at Walmart for $4 that smell just as delicious as B&BW.
The one I have is Warm Apple Pie.  

I was surprised at how good it smells and fills the whole room with the scent.


----------



## horseless carriage

horseless carriage said:


> I will show you a photo of us in our glad rags at the Saturday night gig.



It's one thirty in the morning, we have just
arrived home. The bath tub is filling, do I 
need a soak in that hot water, or what?
Goodnight to you all.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Lemmesee...some treats for Maggiecat, a 20 lb sack of dry kitty food, Christmas cards to stash cash for DD, DSIL, DGD, DGS, my haircutter, the crew that collects our trash. Trash crew has been the same crew at least since I've been here (more than 13 years). Haircutter has been the same one for that long, too.

DGD's office is having an ugly Christmas sweater party. DD and I found some truly ugly ones at Kohl's that were on sale, and I had a 30% off coupon. Texted DGD pix, she chose one, Gramma bought it for her. Bought two bra-lets (okay, okay, so they came from the Junior Department  ). They're more comfortable than regular bras and anyway, who's gonna know? I'm not telling. Only bought two because there were only two in my nearly-nonexistent size but came home and ordered others online.

It's cold and damp and gloomy. A nap is in order.


----------



## charry

Hair straighteners ,when I eventually get them !


----------



## hollydolly

..because Royal Mail was on strike last week, it meant that parcels I should have had delivered  didn't arrive at all.. and all of them came today all at once..  so with the Amazon delivery  afterwards there was quite a pile ..

Including, 2 more Motion strip lights.. .. a couple of make-up items.. 2  Cashmere sweaters.. ..A Coverless Duvet.. and Desk organiser tray.. ( this is the 4th and final one for my desk drawers..


----------



## Jules

Took a big bag of goods to the Donation Store.  Left with two shirts, a necklace and a pashmina.  Total $14.50.  The lady that volunteers there does a beautiful job of dressing the mannequins.


----------



## Kaila

I had to look up the word, _Pashmina, _@Jules
The various pictures of them look like something fun to wear.


----------



## hollydolly

Kaila said:


> I had to look up the word, _Pashmina, _@Jules
> The various pictures of them look like something fun to wear.


I have 2 Pashminas... a Pink one and an Emerald green one..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gas and groceries...


----------



## katlupe

An induction adapter plate with a removable handle. The new saucepan I bought was not induction friendly and I really liked it so this will adapt it to the duxtop. On Amazon. I also bought a book for my neighbor and she will give me the money when I get it.  Amazon, of course.


----------



## charry

got my hair straighteners, and bought today a pair of Reiker ankle boots , and 2 ipad stands ....small bean bags , very posh , but so handy for hubby to use as hes one handed ...


----------



## hollydolly

Well I've spent more money today than I was expecting... Paid for the Car to be washed, £9.00  and then filled the tank with fuel  £35.00... Then to the Big Box store for some Garland for the Mantle.. and of course couldn't resist a few extra things in there..as you do $46.00.... then to Marks & Spencers to the food hall and bought very expensive Christmas type treats, £28.00 ..  ...then to The supermarket for some food I couldn't get in M&S...£16.00... then returned an item to the Department store... and in it's place bought a couple of other things.. and paid extra £3.00

Highly irritated to find that the sleep aid I regularly buy has risen from £4.00 to £6.50 in the space of 2 weeks.. Now the rate of inflation in the UK is currently 11%... how on earth is this increase.. 11%?. or even if we push it to 20% .. nothing near.. in fact that one item.. along with so many others has risen by more than 50 %... Just shocking!!


----------



## hollydolly

Oh I forgot..I also went to Costco...and bout a box of 200 latex gloves ..2 pairs of fur lined Leggings.. and a 100 disposable recyclable  plates..


... and _finally_ after about 9 months the Hot dogs are back at the Cafe.. so I had one and a coke... yummm


----------



## Georgiagranny

I'll never ever buy another bra. This bra-let that I have on today is _so_ comfy, no fastener in back to dig into me when I lean into something, no bra straps falling off my shoulders. Yay. This one pulls on over my head, and it fits like it was custom made.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Oh I forgot..I also went to Costco...and bout a box of 200 latex gloves ..2 pairs of fur lined Leggings.. and a 100 disposable recyclable  plates..
> 
> 
> ... and _finally_ after about 9 months the Hot dogs are back at the Cafe.. so I had one and a coke... yummm


Disposable plates?  Are you planning a party?  Cool.

Does your Costco have the self-serve ordering now?  Ours does and it sure makes it more efficient.  That hot dog and coke are the best deal ever.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Disposable plates?  Are you planning a party?  Cool.
> 
> Does your Costco have the self-serve ordering now?  Ours does and it sure makes it more efficient.  That hot dog and coke are the best deal ever.


The self serve ?.. at the cafe do you mean ?.. No...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> The self serve ?.. at the cafe do you mean ?.. No...


Costco is introducing terminals for ordering your cafe food.  Pick what you want, swipe to pay and an order number is given.  Easy peasy.  No waiting behind someone who doesn’t have a clue what they want.  Bet you’ll be getting it soon too.


----------



## HoneyNut

I've ordered a modem/router gateway, coaxial cable, ethernet cable, and ethernet to type c usb adapter.   My hope is that when I get my new condo this Friday I'll be able to get internet/wifi all set up without having to pay for (and wait for) an in-person service call.  Supposedly when having your own equipment, it can be set up with a 30 minute phone call.  Now I'll have to chew my nails worrying that it won't arrive by Friday (supposed to be delivered Thursday, but I've had disappointments in the past).


----------



## MickaC

Georgiagranny said:


> I'll never ever buy another bra. This bra-let that I have on today is _so_ comfy, no fastener in back to dig into me when I lean into something, no bra straps falling off my shoulders. Yay. This one pulls on over my head, and it fits like it was custom made.


Good girl, Georgiagranny…….that’s what I wear…..super comfy…..that’s the only kind I will wear…..burnt those other straight jacket kinds years ago..


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Costco is introducing terminals for ordering your cafe food.  Pick what you want, swipe to pay and an order number is given.  Easy peasy.  No waiting behind someone who doesn’t have a clue what they want.  Bet you’ll be getting it soon too.


I hope so, because the queue at the cafe is very slow...


----------



## Blessed

When I used to go there I always had a problem, do I want the dog or the pizza LOL


----------



## charry

charry said:


> Hair straighteners ,when I eventually get them !


ive got 2 lots now .....lol..


----------



## hollydolly

Got my nails done this evening...


----------



## Bella

I bought two 6' rugs for my kitchen, one for in front of the sink and the other for in front of the stove.


----------



## jet

just bought a chineese take away


----------



## Geezer Garage

I bought some led lights for my backhoe, some silver solder flux, and heading down to the eastern slope Friday to pick up a new to me vertical milling machine.


----------



## Jules

Was waiting for a delivery.  This morning I said to my husband that I bet they’d postpone it until tomorrow.  Sure enough, a couple of hours later that’s what they did.  This consistently happens will this courier. 

Going to do a return today.  I’m still waiting for a couple of scarves from the same store.  They were scheduled for last Thursday.  Wouldn’t be surprised if they’re lost.


----------



## hollydolly

Geezer Garage said:


> I bought some led lights for my backhoe, some silver solder flux, and heading down to the eastern slope Friday to pick up a new to me vertical milling machine.


vertical milling machine ?.... show off...


----------



## Packerjohn

Hey, I just bought the 7th year of "Rawhide."  All good ole' western fans will know what I'm taking about.

I also picked up 5 seasons of "Law and Order" just to show that I have a vision beyond a man, his horse and his gun.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday I ordered a set of 16 food colors because my granddaughter has an (apparently not uncommon) neuro sensitivity to red dye 40.  GD has ADHD (as do I, my brother, and my sons, but not her mother, i.e., my daughter).  The dye exacerbates her ADHD, really revving her up and making it difficult for her (or anyone within 10 yards of her) to sleep.

As she gets older, her sensitivity increases. After an evening of cookie decorating - and eating - last Saturday, it hit her pretty hard (and I feel terrible about that.) DD called Sunday morning asking me to check my food colorings. Sure enough - red dye 40 was listed in the ingredients. My existing 30+ food colors will hit the trash when these arrive.


----------



## hollydolly

I got a new rug this morning..altho' I was sent it for free, because the one I bought a month ago wasn't up to the quality it should have been...

Still in it's box...






I bought a New Blue Boucle jacket


----------



## hearlady

Stacking steamer baskets for my son's Instant Pot.


----------



## Jules

Some items for my husband.  It’s easier for me since I get a discount with my store credit card. 

A winter hat that snaps under the chin.  

Tried on a million or so housecoats.  Nothing was just right so I walked away.  I’m not always smart enough to make that decision.


----------



## Jules

The second coat I ordered from Land’s End was a major disappointment.  The colour was blah and the fabric made a swishing noise with every movement. It was still too big.  When my husband agrees with my opinion, I know it’s bad.  I decided I was going to use a flat rate box for the return but the post office was sold out.  I was even ready to use a large one that cost me $32.  When I sent an email to the International shipping company, they said they’ll send me a special label and I only have to pay $13US.  I’m fine with that.

Too bad I didn’t know that with the first coat.  It cost me to ship it to my DD.  Thankfully she loves it, so I don’t mind the cost.  The royal blue was so pretty and the fabric was lovely. 

Oh well, I won’t order from them again.  I think LE sells lots of good things; it’s just too difficult with international exchanges.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Try not to be hating, but I bought a refill jug of the stuff that kills the weeds, not the lawn. Didn't actually spend real money, though; I had a gift card.


----------



## hollydolly

Ice scraper... ordered it late last night... and this morning it was on the doorstep...


----------



## Pappy

Just got back from Dollar General and bought a big red bow and a huge stocking for my golf cart. Our annual parade is coming up soon.


----------



## leastlongprime

More fruitcake and few flavors of 1oz liquor to FC more fruity.


----------



## hearlady

I'm going back and forth on getting a fruitcake. I like those little Claxton ones with fruit and nuts.
Every time I pick one up and read the ingredients I put it back.
I know, lighten up, it's Christmas.


----------



## J-Kat

I must stop Christmas shopping. I find more for myself than the person I am shopping for.  Example is today I bought an Ember mug at $50 off for a family member then thought about my white Ember mug and the fact that it has become quite stained so I bought another darker colored one for myself. Help me convince myself I saved $100.  Yesterday I ordered a candle for another relative and noticed I had to spend a little more to qualify for free shipping - so I ordered a couple of candles for me.  Must stop now!


----------



## Lilac

Bought a few candles & now I am done with Christmas shopping.  Time to package & mail everything out.


----------



## Leann

Sometimes I get myself a Christmas gift. As I mentioned in prior posts, I have a small passion for handbags. I've been eyeing this one for a while and it finally went on sale. I debated for two days and finally decided to get it. 

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro....html?dwvar_0400018049096_color=REDSTONE GOLD


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> Sometimes I get myself a Christmas gift. As I mentioned in prior posts, I have a small passion for handbags. I've been eyeing this one for a while and it finally went on sale. I debated for two days and finally decided to get it.
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/product/tory-burch-kira-leather-tote-0400018049096.html?dwvar_0400018049096_color=REDSTONE GOLD


Love that bag Sista... you know I have a passion for bags myself...lol... I too buy myself a little Christmas gift.. and yesterday I ordered a new Jacket.. which should arrive tomorrow..


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Bought an assortment of computer peripheral gadgets online for my laptop.  Now to weed out the unused things I was sure I needed some day.  Took the wife to our local Bi-mart (lotsa discount items found).   Ginger snaps, orange sticks, misc paper products, unshelled peanuts, chocolate chips, 4 extra matching coffee cups (8 was not enough), her favorite tea (ugh!), of course her wine and a knife sharpener.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

From Amazon: For Deja...a flopping fish, which she loves and kitten vitamins. I bought a set of glass screen protectors for my tablet and  picked up the latter two this morning.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Love that bag Sista... you know I have a passion for bags myself...lol... I too buy myself a little Christmas gift.. and yesterday I ordered a new Jacket.. which should arrive tomorrow..


Beautiful jacket!


----------



## Georgiagranny

DD took me to run some errands, and I threw money away on _the_ most exciting stuff! A book of stamps, some kitchen cleaner with bleach, a Christmas card, some 81mg aspirin, Kleenex, gallon-size zipper storage bags. I'm telling you, I just _have_ to get my spending under control and learn to manage my money better


----------



## hollydolly

Leann said:


> Beautiful jacket!


yes and it was supposed to be delivered today, and I got out of bed early  after only 4 hours sleep to ensure that I was awake for it arriving.. and it didn't come...


----------



## Blessed

Waiting for a delivery of a brass kaleidoscope I ordered for the grandson for Christmas.  It has been recheduled for this evening, we will see if it get here.  

I went and looked on Amazon for Walker's Shortbread you all were discussing.  I had ordered some many years ago, they are now so expensive, maybe Santa will bring some.  They are so good. I have not been to Aldi's yet maybe they will have some at a better price!


----------



## MickaC

Is this the same jacket you said you bought on Saturday, Holly.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

From Walmart: The 3 packs of 100 paper plates were about $1.00 cheaper than the one pack of 300 paper plates. Also pictured Great Value lite mayo and 8 GV 6.4 oz pouch tuna. I already have 6 pouches here so I'll be good for awhile. I placed this order, which my son will pick up, to take advantage of the 5% cash back (ending with my Chase Freedom card) on Dec 31st.


----------



## hollydolly

Large tarpaulins.... 4x4 metres


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Large tarpaulins.... 4x4 metres



Find someone to come help you get them on the shed. Don't try to do it alone in this freezing weather you have!!


----------



## Capt Lightning

I have great difficulty getting paper coffee filter papers here - at least at a sensible price.  I haven't even seen store brand ones.
However, no problem buying them in Europe at about 1/5th of UK price.   I always bring back 4 or 5 packs of them from my trips abroad.


----------



## Been There

A new dash cam. This one has all the buttons and whistles. Very similar to this one.

Dash Cam


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> I have great difficulty getting paper coffee filter papers here - at least at a sensible price.  I haven't even seen store brand ones.
> However, no problem buying them in Europe at about 1/5th of UK price.   I always bring back 4 or 5 packs of them from my trips abroad.


yes I remember you saying this in the past... I must ask my daughter if she has problems getting coffee filters..


----------



## hollydolly

Finally my Jacket came.. just got a text from the courier  saying that it would be delivered between 7pm and 9pm... good thing I didn't go out because just 10 minutes later he knocked on the door with my parcel.. at 1.15pm.. very annoying  because not only was he a day late with it.. he was about to leave it on my doorstep...


----------



## Liberty

Bought lots of gift bags and tissue... at Family Dollar the large ones were only $1.25 and there were 2 smaller size for the same price...good deal and the bags were beautiful.

I detest wrapping presents, guess I've wrapped too many over the years what with the company office parties where we bought nice gifts for all the employee's children and all...lol.


----------



## Leann

hollydolly said:


> Finally my Jacket came.. just got a text from the courier  saying that it would be delivered between 7pm and 9pm... good thing I didn't go out because just 10 minutes later he knocked on the door with my parcel.. at 1.15pm.. very annoying  because not only was he a day late with it.. he was about to leave it on my doorstep...


Do you love it? (the jacket).


----------



## Ruthanne

Dog food, dog treats, sewing needles extra large, pants that are being returned, parka coat that is great


----------



## Georgiagranny

Nothing, but the day is young.

Went out with DD and DGD for breakfast. They ate breakfast, but I'd already had coffee and one of the remaining scones so only went along for the company and to get outta The Hovel for a few minutes.

I forgot about yesterday! Piddled away about $30 on a new power cord adapter for my HD radio. Where the plug-in met the cord on the one I had got frayed and broke about six months ago. Didn't want to rush out and order another one until I thought about it for a while...


----------



## hollydolly

Just nipped out to Aldi for Bread and Milk and a few basics, because the snow is too thick to go any further.. ended up with a few more things than I went for .. but not a great deal...

Here's the receipt.. I thought I might make a comparison with prices for similar items where you are and how much they cost compared to mine..!





 In total there was 7 ..I Litre Cartons of Milk... 16, 1/2 litre bottles of water . 2 Packs of Lardons joined together.. I pound of Red and Green Grapes . The Red onion chutney is from their ''speciality range'' the Premium Toilet tissue has 32 rolls..


----------



## Marie5656

*This dish drainer. Was cleaning kitchen and my old white one is not old, but stained. Could not get it cleaned to my satisfaction. So..new.   Merry Christmas from me to me

*


----------



## Marie5656

*@hollydolly  what is streaky bacon?  Never heard that term before*


----------



## Kaila

Wow, @hollydolly 
INexpensive for toilet tissue, and bananas and eggs!


----------



## Jules

Holly, everything that I could compare to was much lower for you
A 300g pack of bacon runs $7.99 ($4.99 on sale).  
Grapes are on sale for $2.99. 
Premium TP at Costco is over $20 but I don’t know how many rolls. 
 4l/gallon of milk is $5.69.  
A dozen regular eggs are $4.79. I know Free Range are considerably more.  $6?
4 bananas cost me $1.37 this week.


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> *@hollydolly  what is streaky bacon?  Never heard that term before*


This Marie... long strips of fatty bacon.. it's the cheapest type of bacon... but I think the most flavoursome
https://www.baconscouts.com/types-of-bacon/american-style-bacon/


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Holly, everything that I could compare to was much lower for you
> A 300g pack of bacon runs $7.99 ($4.99 on sale).
> Grapes are on sale for $2.99.
> Premium TP at Costco is over $20 but I don’t know how many rolls.
> 4l/gallon of milk is $5.69.
> A dozen regular eggs are $4.79. I know Free Range are considerably more.  $6?
> 4 bananas cost me $1.37 this week.


so from that list of yours Jules, I can see that your milk is a lot cheaper than ours... but everything else is more expensive..


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Just nipped out to Aldi for Bread and Milk and a few basics, because the snow is too thick to go any further.. ended up with a few more things than I went for .. but not a great deal...
> 
> Here's the receipt.. I thought I might make a comparison with prices for similar items where you are and how much they cost compared to mine..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In total there was 7 ..I Litre Cartons of Milk... 16, 1/2 litre bottles of water . 2 Packs of Lardons joined together.. I pound of Red and Green Grapes . The Red onion chutney is from their ''speciality range'' the Premium Toilet tissue has 32 rolls..


Wow, great prices!


----------



## hollydolly

Remember it's Aldi..Kat,   and altho' all the prices have risen lately in Aldi, it's still considerably cheaper than our regular supermarkets


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> Just nipped out to Aldi for Bread and Milk and a few basics, because the snow is too thick to go any further.. ended up with a few more things than I went for .. but not a great deal...
> 
> Here's the receipt.. I thought I might make a comparison with prices for similar items where you are and how much they cost compared to mine..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In total there was 7 ..I Litre Cartons of Milk... 16, 1/2 litre bottles of water . 2 Packs of Lardons joined together.. I pound of Red and Green Grapes . The Red onion chutney is from their ''speciality range'' the Premium Toilet tissue has 32 rolls..



We did our grocery provision shopping yesterday, I won't tell you how much, but there was an amusing scene at the till. The cashier told my wife the total price, I whipped out a handful of twenty pound notes and paid the bill. The lady behind me was smiling, I must have looked bemused because she said: "I just knew that you would pay in cash." "So did I," said a smiling cashier. "What did I do?" I said, expecting my wife to say something. Finally she said: "Old school, dear." "Maybe so," I replied, adding, "but we don't get annoying adverts," The lady behind and the cashier were both nodding in agreement. A cynic I may be, but if just one big national is denied my personal information then that makes my day.


----------



## katlupe

I bought OOS Cornbread Flavoring, English Toffee NOW Better Stevia, Pork King pork rind crumbs, Sugar-Free Peach Syrup, Presto Toilet Paper, Curel Itch Defense skin lotion, Curel Foot lotion, Kleenex tissues 8 boxes and Quest Protein Salted Caramel shakes. All from Amazon.

3 Keto Bricks from Keto Brick.

My herbal medicinal tea from Herbal Healer. 

Recently had two orders from Keto Chow which I already received.

Also had two orders already delivered from Woman Within. 

A book for my Kindle yesterday.


----------



## katlupe

hollydolly said:


> Remember it's Aldi..Kat,   and altho' all the prices have risen lately in Aldi, it's still considerably cheaper than our regular supermarkets


My Aldi's is still more than that. For me it is a tie between Walmart and Aldi's.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 256215
> We did our grocery provision shopping yesterday, I won't tell you how much, but there was an amusing scene at the till. The cashier told my wife the total price, I whipped out a handful of twenty pound notes and paid the bill. The lady behind me was smiling, I must have looked bemused because she said: "I just knew that you would pay in cash." "So did I," said a smiling cashier. "What did I do?" I said, expecting my wife to say something. Finally she said: "Old school, dear." "Maybe so," I replied, adding, "but we don't get annoying adverts," The lady behind and the cashier were both nodding in agreement. A cynic I may be, but if just one big national is denied my personal information then that makes my day.


In Aldi  and Lidl..people pay by cash just as much as by Card.. the cashier always asks ''cash or card''  when she's rung through the items


----------



## JaniceM

A box of 14 extra large Cadbury milk chocolate bars, and a 24-count pack of Ocean Spray cran-raspberry juice.


----------



## Jules

horseless carriage said:


> "but we don't get annoying adverts," The lady behind and the cashier were both nodding in agreement. A cynic I may be, but if just one big national is denied my personal information then that makes my day.


Why do you think that using a CC means you will get advertising from that store.  Unless I give the store my email address, which I don’t, they won’t be sending me any ads.  I don’t get ads from any stores unless I choose to give them my email address.  If they pester me, I unsubscribe.


----------



## hollydolly

Costco and Tesco shopping today.... As you all know I did some grocery shopping at Aldi yesterday.. but I do bulk grocery shopping and I wouldn't buy the majority of my groceries in Aldi.. so today I went to Tesco our major supermarket Chain for those who don't know.. and then to Costco... 

In Tesco apart from 2 blouse/tops.. I mainly bought snacks and sweets for all over the festive period.. In Costco.. I got  the usual food supplies, veggies.. bread .. meat etc...

Here's the Tesco receipt for you to compare.. ( the item in the middle for £5.50 was a personal item so I've edited that out... the 2 Curver recycled items are 2 small storage baskets..


----------



## fatboy

should get my ink for my printer today.getting it delivered from Walmart,dont have to go there to just get ink.free shipping yay!!


----------



## horseless carriage

Jules said:


> Why do you think that using a CC means you will get advertising from that store.  Unless I give the store my email address, which I don’t, they won’t be sending me any ads.  I don’t get ads from any stores unless I choose to give them my email address.  If they pester me, I unsubscribe.


Well done you, for my part I wouldn't trust supermarkets, nor for that matter anyone who has taken payment by card or electronic gizmo.
This will help explain my scepticism.


----------



## Georgiagranny

A lottery ticket.


----------



## Jules

@horseless carriage, I can appreciate your stance, especially with a store loyalty card.  I usually unsubscribe from any of them that don’t give me more than they’re getting.  I don’t like carrying large sums of cash any more.  A CC gives me more security and cash back.


----------



## hearlady

Surprisingly, nothing.


----------



## Llynn

A box of 30 Queen Anne Chocolate cherry cordials. And they're all mine.


----------



## Ruthanne

A whole heap of car repairs!  Cost me a pretty penny, too!  At least I have my car back and it rides much better.


----------



## Jules

A small package of Walkers shortbread mini rounds.  125g for $3.50. They’re all mine; DH hates butter.  

A housecoat for next summer.  75% off.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I might or might not spend money today. I have $17.53 of "free" money from Kohl's...$10 Kohl's cash and $7.53 in my Kohl's "wallet" whatever that is. No idea how I came by that. DD, DGD and I are going to Kohl's this afternoon for no particular reason except to get out of the house. There's nothing I need or want.


----------



## hollydolly

Another Hardback Book from the same author as the last one... 

2 pairs of gripper fingerless  gloves..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Apart from the dishwasher which was a pretty major purchase, we've just bought a new non-stick frying pan.   It's the same as the one it is replacing, but after many years it had lost its non-stick property.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Well. I used my Kohl's cash and whatever that other discount was and ended up paying $5 and change for five pair of cute socks.


----------



## hollydolly

Slipper boots...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly _I want!_


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly _I want!_


well help yourself Geegee.. they're available on Amazon and other places online


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> well help yourself Geegee.. they're available on Amazon and other places online


Nope. I want yours. If I get them from Amazon, I gotta _pay_ for them.


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Nope. I want yours. If I get them from Amazon, I gotta _pay_ for them.


You're a trier... I gotta give ya that...


----------



## 1955

A rolling pin so I can try my hand at making crackers.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm expecting a delivery from Amazon shortly.. and looking at the map of the ETA..  it says my delivery is 8 stops away.. and instead of the usual van symbol ..it's got Santas' sleigh.. how cute...


----------



## hollydolly

Got my new slipper boots on...






..and this is my Christmas present to to myself


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly Both. I'll take 'em both. Please.


----------



## Blessed

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Both. I'll take 'em both. Please.



Yeah, yeah, we are just dreaming, she finds the best stuff.  At least she tells us where to get it!  LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> @hollydolly Both. I'll take 'em both. Please.


lol.. well you ain't havin' mine Old woman.. go git yer own... lotsa love.. and merry Crimbo...


----------



## Warrigal

I have been Christmas shopping for food but the main purchase in recent times has been ten tickets to see Afrique en Cirque in January. It is for a theatre party for Hubby and all of the male family members to have a day out together. 

Afrique en Cirque - Sydney Festival

A couple of days ago the female members had our day out to see Romeo and Juliet (ballet) at the Sydney Opera House. I bought these tickets nearly three years ago but the season was cancelled twice because of Covid. It was worth the wait.

I have little need for new things these days. I'm not Mrs Moneybags but I am happy to spend money on events that enrich our family life and create happy new memories that will endure longer than I do.


----------



## Disgustedman

Black+Decker HC150B 1.5-Cup One-Touch food
Processor. My mandolin slicer was a pile of junk. This will come Monday, but won't go until Tuesday to get it as the delivery people aren't punctually adept.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@PamfromTx  I don't know where in this thread our "conversation" is about whether or not my son's shoes will fit in the new shoe cabinet  but I promised to let you know. He finally put it together last week and I'm just getting around to posting about it. His sneakers and dress shoes fit but his boots do not. His "bigfoot" youngest son had trouble getting his sneakers to fit. His feet are even bigger than his dad's and at 17 he's now 6'7!  I'm glad I picked this cabinet. I think the color goes well with my sofa (and other pieces in the room).


----------



## Jules

That’s an attractive cabinet.  I never would have guessed it’s for shoes.  

How tall are you @OneEyedDiva


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Thank you Jules. It was the best looking one I saw between Amazon, where I purchased it & Walmart. I shrunk a little more than 2 inches over the past few years. When my son measured me recently he said I'm 5' 2".  That means hes a foot taller than I am.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I am shopping for a new electric kettle...  wow, looking online, there's so many choices (high end, to me).  Does one really need to spend 50.00 to 150.00 (SMEG brand--whatever that is) to *boil water*??  And a bunch of them have temp gauges on the side.  Looks like just a lot of bells and whistles to drive up the price.  Any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## Georgiagranny

I just have a regular whistling teakettle that I use to heat up water on the stove. Probably cost around $15.


----------



## Lilac

I have had my basic GE electric kettle for a long time that I picked up at Walmart.  It's stainless steel, just turn it on & it'll turn off automatically when done.  

Wally World had a several online for around $20 that were Black & Decker & a Hamilton Beach.  These are similar to mine.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Lilac said:


> I have had my basic GE electric kettle for a long time that I picked up at Walmart.  It's stainless steel, just turn it on & it'll turn off automatically when done.
> 
> Wally World had a several online for around $20 that were Black & Decker & a Hamilton Beach.  These are similar to mine.


Yes I’ve got a no-frills Hamilton Beach kettle that’s just fine.  I guess I was trying to figure out what all the boo-haha is about the more swanky kettles


----------



## hollydolly

a Polo Neck poncho style jumper...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...and some Heavy Duty Tent Pegs... ( not to hold the poncho down )..

Extra Large Storage bags..

 A turquoise .. and a pink  Chiffon scarf...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> a Polo Neck poncho style jumper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and some Heavy Duty Tent Pegs... ( not to hold the poncho down )..
> 
> Extra Large Storage bags..
> 
> A turquoise .. and a pink  Chiffon scarf...



Did you get this color?  I love olive green and I don't see it much when I am shopping.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@hollydolly So glad you clarified about the tent pegs...jussayin'


----------



## Jules

Georgiagranny said:


> I just have a regular whistling teakettle that I use to heat up water on the stove. Probably cost around $15.


That’s what I had on my stove for the past 18 years.  Used it less than a half dozen times per year.  Now I have a kettle that can also be used to cook food in.  Took it out of the camper when we sold it.  The kettle fits in the cupboard because it’s small; too small for a pot of tea.  I may need to find something tall and thin so it fits in the cupboard.  I think that an electric kettle is more efficient than the stovetop method; don’t really know.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Nothing today but that'll change tomorrow when Uncle Sam deposits my Rocking Chair Money


----------



## hollydolly

A book ...fiction, which is unusual for me because I generally dislike fiction but this book came highly recommended... The keeper of Stories - Sally Page

Magnetic Bookmarks.. 

Command Hooks 

.. and 3 more Motion Detector lights


----------



## Jules

Marshmallows.  Why, I don’t know.  I don’t like them and my husband hates them.  They just looked good in the bin at the store.  I do have a dessert that I can put them in.  Or in a few months, when they‘re really hard, I’ll toss them.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

CinnamonSugar said:


> I am shopping for a new electric kettle...  wow, looking online, there's so many choices (high end, to me).  Does one really need to spend 50.00 to 150.00 (SMEG brand--whatever that is) to *boil water*??  And a bunch of them have temp gauges on the side.  Looks like just a lot of bells and whistles to drive up the price.  Any suggestions or recommendations?



I was shocked at the prices also; but I just recently got one from Amazon and it heats up really, really fast !  It has the different settings, or you can put in the temperature you want it to heat the water up to, and different teas take a different temperature than other teas do, and coffee pour-over needs it really hot, almost boiling. 
I never thought I would spend $50 for a hot water kettle, but now that I have it, I love it ! Here is what mine looks like.


----------



## oldpop

An 18 ounce coffee cup.


----------



## fancicoffee13

hollydolly said:


> Today on the way back from my hospital appointment, I stopped off at the supermarket and bought a whole bunch of the special Christmas treats they sell.. just once a year.. Like Belgian Chocolate and Ginger Thins.. orange and chocolate butter fudge.. and lots of other Christmasy treats ..  bought them in bulk so I can give some to DD.. because once these things are sold during the festive season, they don't replace them until the following year... and even then it may not be the same things


That's a great idea!


----------



## fancicoffee13

Happyflowerlady said:


> I was shocked at the prices also; but I just recently got one from Amazon and it heats up really, really fast !  It has the different settings, or you can put in the temperature you want it to heat the water up to, and different teas take a different temperature than other teas do, and coffee pour-over needs it really hot, almost boiling.
> I never thought I would spend $50 for a hot water kettle, but now that I have it, I love it ! Here is what mine looks like.
> 
> 
> View attachment 257453


I don't need one, however, this makes me look at them when I go back to the store.


----------



## Blessed

I never did myself over to Aldi's for christmas treats.  I did get halo's and red grapes included in my grocery order.  Got pork rinds for the dog's to have for treats, they just love them so that will be the treat for the next few days.  I made some more christmas cookies.

I usually go to sprouts and buy nuts in bulk but did not get there. So, got on Amazon, ordered brazil nuts and a large container of premium mixed nuts.  Some of that will be used in my chex mix.


----------



## hollydolly

An Iphone hands free  surface mount for my car... I'm tired of just having my phone sitting in the cup  section..

..and a sack of Calcium Chloride flakes


----------



## Disgustedman

Well, screen magnifiers. I bought two just in case one breaks. I saw them on FB, but checked Amazon and they were cheaper by $7. Now I won't have to keep the screen so close.


----------



## win231

A Honeywell space heater.  I love these; they're great; I have 3 of them.  One of them started to smell weird after 7 years, so I tossed it.
Only $47.00 at Walmart.


----------



## Geezer Garage

I recently purchased a 3500# milling machine, yesterday ordered a power feed for the Y axis of said machine. Will require some small modifications to make it work, but will save me $500 over buying one ready that theoretically just bolts on.


----------



## HoneyNut

I bought some clutter.  I needed furniture but all I came out of the thrift stores with were a couple cute throw pillows, a sprig of fake flowers, and a little vase.  I have no sofa to put the pillows on, and no tables to put the vase/flowers on.  Sighhhh.


----------



## Blessed

HoneyNut said:


> I bought some clutter.  I needed furniture but all I came out of the thrift stores with were a couple cute throw pillows, a sprig of fake flowers, and a little vase.  I have no sofa to put the pillows on, and no tables to put the vase/flowers on.  Sighhhh.


Be patient, also check to see if there is a publication there that shows estate sales in your area.  You can find nice things at a good price.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> A book ...fiction, which is unusual for me because I generally dislike fiction but this book came highly recommended... The keeper of Stories - Sally Page
> 
> Magnetic Bookmarks..
> 
> Command Hooks
> 
> .. and 3 more Motion Detector lights


We have motion detector lights and they are great.  Good idea to have them on stairs.


----------



## katlupe

A small handheld steam cleaner. From Amazon. It has already been delivered!


----------



## fancicoffee13

Blessed said:


> I never did myself over to Aldi's for christmas treats.  I did get halo's and red grapes included in my grocery order.  Got pork rinds for the dog's to have for treats, they just love them so that will be the treat for the next few days.  I made some more christmas cookies.
> 
> I usually go to sprouts and buy nuts in bulk but did not get there. So, got on Amazon, ordered brazil nuts and a large container of premium mixed nuts.  Some of that will be used in my chex mix.


I bought a caramel apple pie for us and I bought the dogs a new fluffy bed for bedtime.  They LOVE it! Plus I bought a 97% fat free ham steak-YUM!


----------



## fancicoffee13

Disgustedman said:


> Well, screen magnifiers. I bought two just in case one breaks. I saw them on FB, but checked Amazon and they were cheaper by $7. Now I won't have to keep the screen so close.View attachment 257749


I LOVE those!  So glad I am not the only one.  lol


----------



## leastlongprime

Verilux or similar SAD-Happy light (LED). arriving Christmas eve


----------



## Georgiagranny

Got my Rocking Chair  Money yesterday, got paid from job today and still haven't spent any money. Hmmm. So I transferred a wad to my EF. (And still have more money in checking account than I thought I'd have. Huh?)


----------



## Georgiagranny

I did it! I finally did it! I spent some money in the deli at work. Ham, blackened turkey, Buffalo chicken, cheddar and baby Swiss cheese. Deli meat and cheese to make sandwiches on Hawaiian or bolillo rolls (I baked the bolillo with my own little pink paws). DD and I decided we didn't feel spending Christmas day cooking this year. It's gonna be Christmas Day lunch-or-later instead. 

She is going to make a pasta salad, though, and because DGD loves loves loves green bean casserole, she's going to make that. I'm gonna make deviled eggs. And we'll have chips and that old standby, the onion dip that's made with dry onion soup mix and sour cream.

Some of the ingredients we already had, but I did _spend_ actual money on the deli meat, cheese, and rolls.


----------



## HoneyNut

I bought a recliner lift chair.  Actually bought it last week but it arrived today.  The FedEx guy was so nice to bring the heavy boxes into the apartment and put them where I wanted them.

It was not too hard to put together, though my back hurt for a while afterwards.  Even better, it came in two very sturdy big boxes, so now I have a "TV stand" and a "table".  Still no TV, but I have the chair facing the box so I am all ready for when I find one.


----------



## RadishRose

HoneyNut said:


> I bought a recliner lift chair.  Actually bought it last week but it arrived today.  The FedEx guy was so nice to bring the heavy boxes into the apartment and put them where I wanted them.
> 
> It was not too hard to put together, though my back hurt for a while afterwards.  Even better, it came in two very sturdy big boxes, so now I have a "TV stand" and a "table".  Still no TV, but I have the chair facing the box so I am all ready for when I find one.


@HoneyNut I hope you like it! I would love to have a chair like that!
Enjoy.


----------



## Michael Z

Bought a pivoting drill bit holder that allows me to drive in screws that are in a tight spot or with something in the way. Could have used this many times!


----------



## Blessed

@Georgiagranny Those bolillos are my favorite for making sandwiches.  My son's favorite sandwich is is roast beef, any kind of cheese.  I saute onions and add those.  Wrap them in foil and bake until hot.  I make a fake au jus with beef broth and garlic powder for dipping.  He can put 2 of those down in one sitting.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> Another Hardback Book from the same author as the last one...
> 
> 2 pairs of gripper fingerless  gloves..


HD..what do you use those gloves for? Love the colors!  Your fuzzy boots are cool too. I can't wear anything that doesn't have at least a slight arch in them. So can't wear Uggs or anything similar. Also, can't find the your post now (saw someone's reply to it) but it's nice that you bought those delicious sounding, once a year treats for your DD.


----------



## Jules

Bolillos, I had to google those.  Even spellcheck had never heard of them; it insisted on several different words.


----------



## Blessed

Jules said:


> Bolillos, I had to google those.  Even spellcheck had never heard of them; it insisted on several different words.


They are a bread roll specific I think to Mexico, very popular here. I went to double check if I had spelled it wrong. No, it came right up,try again Bolillo Rolls.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Jules Google is your friend!


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> HD..what do you use those gloves for? Love the colors!  Your fuzzy boots are cool too. I can't wear anything that doesn't have at least a slight arch in them. So can't wear Uggs or anything similar. Also, can't find the your post now (saw someone's reply to it) but it's nice that you bought those delicious sounding, once a year treats for your DD.


I use these gloves for indoors Diva..and because they have palm grips nothing slips out of my hands


----------



## Georgiagranny

Blueberries. I bought blueberries to make blueberry/lemon scones in the morning.


----------



## RadishRose

Gifts


----------



## MickaC

YOGURT !!!!!!!!
Got my order of my most favourite kind today……Oikos Cappichino .
Was out for just over a week…..had to wait for a sale.


----------



## Paco Dennis

$56 on Blueberry Indica Gummies. #20 100mg THC.  Need for sleeping.


----------



## Kaila

hollydolly said:


> I use these gloves for indoors Diva..and because they have palm grips nothing slips out of my hands


What a great idea!


----------



## dobielvr

Paco Dennis said:


> $56 on Blueberry Indica Gummies. #20 100mg THC.  Need for sleeping.


Those sound good.


----------



## Blessed

Paco Dennis said:


> $56 on Blueberry Indica Gummies. #20 100mg THC.  Need for sleeping.


You know, I can just not understand it, here I am in Texas and this is still not available for medical purposes in our state. After watching a husband suffer through cancer and chemo, after watching my Mom waste away from not eating.  I think THC products might have.....no would have helped them through their illness. 

 You all know I suffer from migraines and insomnia.  It might not help but I would like to be able to given the choice.  I have tried so many things to help, not only prescribed drugs, but exercises, acupuncture and still no sleep and continued pain.  I just don't get it......someone just help me. I spend all this money and time and still am no better off. 

Then the nerve of doctors and politics reporting suicide rates are up!!  Oh no, politicians say we have drug problems and now the doctors say oh no, I can't treat your pain or insomnia.  I might have to give you pain killers or sleeping pills.  I could get in trouble with government!!  I know I said in my oath, I would cause no harm but I did not say I would fail to treat.  WTF??


----------



## Ruthanne

I just bought some  herbal bubble baths-it comes with 3 different kinds.


----------



## leastlongprime

more FruitCake,
locally made. 50% off


----------



## Trish

I thought I had found the perfect boots yesterday - shiny black leather with a nice but sensible heel and a matching price (half price actually) but, you can't judge by looks alone and the days of me clip clopping around in uncomfortable footwear are sadly gone - perhaps I have finally grown up.

Anyways, yesterday I decided that I didn't need more boots but, today, it's a lovely morning outside - dry, bright and mild - just the day for a stroll around the shops and, you know what I always say; a pair of boots is just like a man - when you give up looking, along comes the perfect one


----------



## katlupe

Two pairs of JOBST compression stockings from Bright Life Direct.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I got these from my favorite thrift-consignment shop for just $7.30. It was 25% off day. And no, I'm not going to wear them together. The skirt is a nice, flow-y, soft material and I can use it for dressy occasions or semi-dressy ones. The T shirt, which is also soft and feels very nice against my skin, will be worn around the house during the winter and outside once warmer weather comes. The dressy black satin skirt I have now has gotten too long since I shrunk 2 inches. The black T shirt I had, also gotten from the thrift shop, wasn't jet black and the collar was "wavy" and no matter how many times I iron it, it won't flatten out. I buy most of my T shirts in the men's department.


----------



## Chet

Most recently I bought groceries. I usually go in the morning but I waited till noon for it to get warmer. There had to be twice the people there. Things moved along though and it was interesting to people watch.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Toe warmers from Amazon to keep my feet warm at work. They go inside the shoes. 

Y'all would think the bakery would be warm. Y'all would be wrong.


----------



## Trish

Today I bought a cream, woolly jacket which will go great with chunky jumpers on coldish days and even better in the Spring when it's not yet warm enough for summery things.  It was my size and in the sale.  Yay!  I know what you are thinking!  I was looking for boots but, sometimes you think you want one thing when really, you want something completely different


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Toe warmers from Amazon to keep my feet warm at work. They go inside the shoes.
> 
> Y'all would think the bakery would be warm. Y'all would be wrong.


Concrete is always cold... and very hard on the leg bones...


----------



## Georgiagranny

hollydolly said:


> Concrete is always cold... and very hard on the leg bones...


Hard on the toe bones, too, not to mention the balls of the feet!


----------



## hollydolly

I bought this..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 reduced by a third in the sale. I've been waiting for it to drop in price, and it has today, so I've just ordered it click and collect. The idea is that it will go on the wall between 2 of my Big Chrome style framed pictures.. .. the smoked glass mirror wall art is bigger than it looks in the picture at around 70 cm wide..


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Hard on the toe bones, too, not to mention the balls of the feet!


I know I spent many years walking on concrete, terrible problems because of it..


----------



## dobielvr

Georgiagranny said:


> Toe warmers from Amazon to keep my feet warm at work. They go inside the shoes.
> 
> Y'all would think the bakery would be warm. Y'all would be wrong.


Are you standing on those black thick rubber mats?


----------



## Georgiagranny

dobielvr said:


> Are you standing on those black thick rubber mats?


Nope. The damned things get in my way when rolling the racks around. Sir can't live without moving one around with him. I can't live with one underfoot!


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> I bought this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reduced by a third in the sale. I've been waiting for it to drop in price, and it has today, so I've just ordered it click and collect. The idea is that it will go on the wall between 2 of my Big Chrome style framed pictures.. .. the smoked glass mirror wall art is bigger than it looks in the picture at around 70 cm wide..



I do the same thing, I have a sofa on watch.  When it goes on sale or better clearance I will pull the trigger.


----------



## Jules

Two boxes of chocolates, on sale.  They had lots of varieties, I used self control.  Also bought Elizabeth Arden City Smart.  It’s 20% off day at the drug store and I earned $10 credit on my card.  I‘ll use that in the grocery store.


----------



## J-Kat

Blessed said:


> You know, I can just not understand it, here I am in Texas and this is still not available for medical purposes in our state. After watching a husband suffer through cancer and chemo, after watching my Mom waste away from not eating.  I think THC products might have.....no would have helped them through their illness.
> 
> You all know I suffer from migraines and insomnia.  It might not help but I would like to be able to given the choice.  I have tried so many things to help, not only prescribed drugs, but exercises, acupuncture and still no sleep and continued pain.  I just don't get it......someone just help me. I spend all this money and time and still am no better off.
> 
> Then the nerve of doctors and politics reporting suicide rates are up!!  Oh no, politicians say we have drug problems and now the doctors say oh no, I can't treat your pain or insomnia.  I might have to give you pain killers or sleeping pills.  I could get in trouble with government!!  I know I said in my oath, I would cause no harm but I did not say I would fail to treat.  WTF??


Blessed, you might check on the sleep gummies available via an online company, Charlottes Web.  Their products are legal (even in Texas).  Their cannabidiol comes from Hemp plants, not marijuana plants.  The gummies contain the CBD and Melatonin.  They work quite well for me.


----------



## Blessed

J-Kat said:


> Blessed, you might check on the sleep gummies available via an online company, Charlottes Web.  Their products are legal (even in Texas).  Their cannabidiol comes from Hemp plants, not marijuana plants.  The gummies contain the CBD and Melatonin.  They work quite well for me.


Thanks, I know I have the availablity of hemp products and CBD.  I will be going to the doctor for a physical on Jan 3, I plan to ask and discuss with my doctor.


----------



## TeeJay

*My latest purchase just this evening, was tank-full of gas for my youngest daughter. *


----------



## Georgiagranny

A bra and some microfiber sheets. The sheets are printed with cute kitties. I dunno why I bought them...needed but not a dire need...but the kitties are cute. They were half price so I bought them. I really, really like microfiber sheets. And I needed the bra.


----------



## hollydolly

I hate Microfibre sheets.. far too warm... my bed is like a sauna, so I need cold cotton sheets.. and co-incidentally I bought a fitted cotton sheet today... in  Azure blue.. ( I have a Burgundy comforter on the bed currently)  so the blue will look nice with that..

I also had a Kitchen roll holder delivered today that I can hang from under the kitchen cupboards.. and free some space on the counter.,


----------



## hollydolly

silk scarf... looks even prettier in real life...


----------



## katlupe

21 packages of Keto Chow vanilla replacement shakes.


----------



## Been There

I have to replace the electric lock on my front door. It isn’t working with my phone. I asked my neighbor if she would mind grabbing my mail and put it inside my house and when I tried to unlock the door using my phone, it no longer works. I also tried another neighbor’s phone with the same app and still no luck, so that ruled out the phone. It had an electric lock on it when I bought the home, but Amazon shows several new models so I’m going to have to check each one out to get the features that I want. Any suggestions? 

I want one with Bluetooth and Wi Fi, also can use a key, will work with Alexa, and locks automatically after 20 seconds if I forget to lock it. I’m also putting one on the back and side doors. We have an electrician living nearby that will install these. I am also adding a camera to my system that looks only at the front street with 270 degrees sweep. This is more for identification purposes for the police in case we have a sudden crime wave happen.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> silk scarf... looks even prettier in real life...


OMG! It's orange, my favorite color and the print is very pretty.


----------



## Jules

@beenthere. Is the lock wired or does it have batteries.  We notice the reaction speed of the buttons is slower as the batteries get weaker.  We chose not to have wifi access because, at the time, it was considered more vulnerable to hacking.  

This is one of the best purchases we ever made for the house. We have it on both entry doors.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Been There I was just going to suggest checking batteries


----------



## Georgiagranny

Stuff. Bird seed. Ensure. 2023 calendar. AAA batteries. Food. Eye drops.

Life in the fast lane


----------



## Georgiagranny

Nothing. Absolutely nothing. DD bought some half price Christmas stuff to put away for next year, but there was nothing in And That! (aka Christmas Tree Stores) that tickled my fancy, and I was ready to spend some money

When I'm broke, I want everything I see; when I have a few bucks to spare, there's nothing to buy.


----------



## hollydolly

Went to Costco on the return home from the hospital.. I have NEVER seen it so packed even over the Christmas period  it wasn't anywhere nearly as mobbed as it was today.  The cars were parked on the road outside the complex...  Granted it's a holiday today but even so...


Anyway I  bought some big packs of Meat ( chicken Drumsticks and sausages).. some large frozen packs of things I can;t even remember now..lol.. one of them was Mac & Cheese Courgettes.. never had them before so I thought I'd give them a try.. but there was one woman standing at the freezers looking at them  saying to her friend incredulously over and over.. Mac & Cheese..  Courgettes ?.. Mac & Cheese *courgettes ?*

_..for non Brits here courgettes  = Zucchini _


----------



## Jules

You’ll have to let us know how you like the Mac & Cheese Courgettes.  Hope you have some tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> You’ll have to let us know how you like the Mac & Cheese Courgettes.  Hope you have some tomorrow.


 _Croquettes ._.. sure .. I probably won't be having any tomorrow but possibly some time this week


----------



## -Oy-

Today I bought a nice new coat in Keswick. It's a Barbour brushed cotton with quilted lining and waterproof membrane in the middle. Retails at £369 and I got it in the sale for £159 - happy chappie


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Today I bought a nice new coat in Keswick. It's a Barbour brushed cotton with quilted lining and waterproof membrane in the middle. Retails at £369 and I got it in the sale for £159 - happy chappie


I got a Brown Barbour in the sales about 5 or 6 months ago ( tartan lining) ... great Bargain...


----------



## Murrmurr

OneEyedDiva said:


> OMG! It's orange, my favorite color and the print is very pretty.


My mom used to say that red isn't the true passion-color, orange is. She said you can tell a person's emotional character by what colors they like. People who like orange are very warm and giving, but also very passionate, and they love nature and the arts.

She said, _in terms of love and passion_, the difference between red and orange is that orange people love more wisely and responsibly than the person whose favorite is red. Red people love selfishly, recklessly, and they're overly obsessive...according to mom.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> My mom used to say that red isn't the true passion-color, orange is. She said you can tell a person's emotional character by what colors they like. People who like orange are very warm and giving, but also very passionate, and they love nature and the arts.
> 
> She said, _in terms of love and passion_, the difference between red and orange is that orange people love more wisely and responsibly than the person whose favorite is red. Red people love selfishly, recklessly, and they're overly obsessive...according to mom.


lol...thanks Franks mom.. great judge of character...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Murrmurr said:


> My mom used to say that red isn't the true passion-color, orange is. She said you can tell a person's emotional character by what colors they like. People who like orange are very warm and giving, but also very passionate, and they love nature and the arts.
> 
> She said, _in terms of love and passion_, the difference between red and orange is that orange people love more wisely and responsibly than the person whose favorite is red. Red people love selfishly, recklessly, and they're overly obsessive...according to mom.


This gives a whole new angle for “going for a color analysis”!!


----------



## Murrmurr

I bought a water softening system for the house. I bought it before Christmas, finally installed it yesterday.

The difference is really noticeable. My tea tastes much nicer. Soap suds-up better, Meesh's hair feels softer, and I think I'm even getting a smoother shave.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> I bought a water softening system for the house. I bought it before Christmas, finally installed it yesterday.
> 
> The difference is really noticeable. My tea tastes much nicer. Soap suds-up better, Meesh's hair feels softer, and I think I'm even getting a smoother shave.


it really does make a huge difference. We have some of the hardest water in the whole of the UK here.. ( unlike Scotland which has wonderfully soft water)... when we first moved to this part of England way back in the early 70's.. I was horrified at the chalk inside kettles.. never before seen it in my life..having grown up in Scotland..

Here the harshness of the water destroys things like kettles, Immersion heaters, showers etc.. all in a space of a few years.. if there's no water softener put in line..


----------



## Disgustedman

Bell peppers and aniheim peppers. Testing out mini chopper. Tossed in three eggs and out came a green omelet with some yellow sections. (Very tasty, some salt added) 

I bought bulb onions. Green onions, celery, dug out some tuna and pepper and salt for tuna fish sandwich tomorrow.

I have a 200 watt inverter coming, the 100 watt can't handle the "Burst wattage" so that and a scale (for other purposes...shhhh) is arriving soon I hope.


----------



## Disgustedman

Murrmurr said:


> My mom used to say that red isn't the true passion-color, orange is. She said you can tell a person's emotional character by what colors they like. People who like orange are very warm and giving, but also very passionate, and they love nature and the arts.
> 
> She said, _in terms of love and passion_, the difference between red and orange is that orange people love more wisely and responsibly than the person whose favorite is red. Red people love selfishly, recklessly, and they're overly obsessive...according to mom.


What did she say about purple?


----------



## StarSong

Blessed said:


> You know, I can just not understand it, here I am in Texas and this is still not available for medical purposes in our state. After watching a husband suffer through cancer and chemo, after watching my Mom waste away from not eating.  I think THC products might have.....no would have helped them through their illness.
> 
> You all know I suffer from migraines and insomnia.  It might not help but I would like to be able to given the choice.  I have tried so many things to help, not only prescribed drugs, but exercises, acupuncture and still no sleep and continued pain.  I just don't get it......someone just help me. I spend all this money and time and still am no better off.
> 
> Then the nerve of doctors and politics reporting suicide rates are up!!  Oh no, politicians say we have drug problems and now the doctors say oh no, I can't treat your pain or insomnia.  I might have to give you pain killers or sleeping pills.  I could get in trouble with government!!  I know I said in my oath, I would cause no harm but I did not say I would fail to treat.  WTF??


Are the consequences for being caught with marijuana products (bought legally in an adjacent state) so terrible that it's not worth the risk?  Just asking.     

Many years ago, when the only legal marijuana type med was marinol, and it was all but ineffective, a friend's wife was dying from metastatic breast cancer. Her doctor took Bart aside, saying he could prescribe marinol or other pain killers, but Bart would be better off scoring some pot. Which he did. Despite it being illegal at the time. It helped ease her pain, nausea and lack of appetite. 

For the record, although marijuana and medical marijuana are completely legal in California, ingesting even small amounts of CBD or THC causes my heart race so I avoid pot like the plague. It's a godsend for many though.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Murrmurr said:


> My mom used to say that red isn't the true passion-color, orange is. She said you can tell a person's emotional character by what colors they like. People who like orange are very warm and giving, but also very passionate, and they love nature and the arts.
> 
> She said, _in terms of love and passion_, the difference between red and orange is that orange people love more wisely and responsibly than the person whose favorite is red. Red people love selfishly, recklessly, and they're overly obsessive...according to mom.


_"People who like orange are very warm and giving, but also very passionate, and they love nature and the arts." _ Well on a personal level, it seems your mom was absolutely right


----------



## Blessed

To tell you the truth, even if I wanted to I would not know how to.  I am going to the doctor in the morning and it is on my list to discuss.  If she thinks it would help, maybe I could check with some of my son's friends, if they know anyone.


----------



## Murrmurr

Disgustedman said:


> What did she say about purple?


People who love purple - whimsical, great imaginations, fantasies and adventure are their favorite genres, they don't like boundaries and are interested in the paranormal. ...According to mom, that is.


----------



## Disgustedman

Murrmurr said:


> People who love purple - whimsical, great imaginations, fantasies and adventure are their favorite genres, they don't like boundaries and are interested in the paranormal. ...According to mom, that is.


Spot on, SPOT ON!


----------



## Murrmurr

Disgustedman said:


> Spot on, SPOT ON!


Really?

That's pretty awesome. Go, Mom!


----------



## MickaC

Guess what !!!!!!!!!
I bought something…..2 pairs of sandals for inside the house.
My Merrells of 6 years are done.
The name is Olukai.
Really good arch support, and memory foam foot bed.
Used to take size 5 in all footwear…..but…..with age, my feet seemed to have spread out and widened, I now take size 6.
They are super comfy.


----------



## 1955

Well I did it and bought a motorcycle. Pick it up tomorrow. I know everyone is going to think I’m crazy but I just have to do it. As I mentioned in another post I used to race these things for a number of years. I have a 14 acre lot to setup a track and get back into the grove. Don’t know if I’ll do competitive racing thing or not, we’ll see how it goes. AMA does sponsor 60+ Veteran class as shown in the clip here. One of the riders is 72 so at 67 I feel like a youngster.






So this is the machine I bought, a KX450. Just call me crazy!


----------



## Barefootgirl

MickaC said:


> Guess what !!!!!!!!!
> I bought something…..2 pairs of sandals for inside the house.
> My Merrells of 6 years are done.
> The name is Olukai.
> Really good arch support, and memory foam foot bed.
> Used to take size 5 in all footwear…..but…..with age, my feet seemed to have spread out and widened, I now take size 6.
> They are super comfy.View attachment 260442


I was wondering about this brand.  I see commercials for them but like you, I need arch support. They look like nice sandals too.  Hard to find nice looking and comfortable shoes.


----------



## MickaC

Barefootgirl said:


> I was wondering about this brand.  I see commercials for them but like you, I need arch support. They look like nice sandals too.  Hard to find nice looking and comfortable shoes.


This is the first for me with this kind.
I only bought one pair, first, wore them for a few days, really liked them……so purchased the second pair.
When I find footwear that are good for me…..I tend to stock up…..weren’t cheap, on sale, they were still $72.00 each pair and taxes.
But…..I’m not hard on footwear…..they will do me for a long time.

Those ones are for inside only.

For outside I wear Dawgs, sandals, have been for many, many years.
Somewhat a loss for the ones I had stocked up with……have always taken a size 5, but I guess with age, my feet have flattened and got wider…..so I take size 6 now.
Have ordered 3 pairs of size 6 Dawgs sandals…..I will be good for a long time.

Gave away my stock pile of size 5 Dawgs.


----------



## Liberty

Nothing lately.  Hub says I'm "tighter than the bark on the north side of a cherry tree"...but honestly, just have too much already - if I saw anything I really wanted I'd go for it as long as it was "value received". If you know what I mean...lol.


----------



## StarSong

Haven't bought anything yet, but when I get a spare moment I'm going to look for some nice percale sheets and perhaps a new comforter - or at least a new duvet.  Also some new throw pillows for our bed and the family room couches.  Never did find new furniture that suited us for the family room... maybe in 2023.


----------



## leastlongprime

Besides unnecessary food,...  Cheap shoes, grafting tool, J6 Report.


----------



## TeeJay

*A bottle of cough syrup, and a bottle of Jim Beam.*


----------



## 1955

Got home with the new motorcycle today.  280 miles round trip.  These things are sold as is with no warranty.  Your not even allowed to start them up at the dealer.  It'll take a few days to check everything out before I get my first ride in. I feel like a kid again


----------



## Georgiagranny

@1955 You be careful on that thing! People look over, under, around and through them. It's like bikes aren't even there and like we don't count. Defensive driving/riding! You hear me? Defensive!

Hm. I came to this thread to report that I still haven't bought anything. It must be some kind of personal best. LOL

That's not to say I haven't spent any money; I just haven't bought anything. The National Bank of Mom donated a hefty sum toward car repairs for DD's car. Seems only fair since she gets up at the butt crack of dawn to get me to work at 6am and picks me up at noon. 

It doesn't count as buying, though, does it?


----------



## MrPants

1955 said:


> Got home with the new motorcycle today.  280 miles round trip.  These things are sold as is with no warranty.  Your not even allowed to start them up at the dealer.  It'll take a few days to check everything out before I get my first ride in. I feel like a kid again
> View attachment 260702
> View attachment 260703


Looks Great!! Have fun 
450 MX bike eh? Lots of get up and go there


----------



## StarSong

1955 said:


> Got home with the new motorcycle today.  280 miles round trip.  These things are sold as is with no warranty.  Your not even allowed to start them up at the dealer.  It'll take a few days to check everything out before I get my first ride in. I feel like a kid again
> View attachment 260702
> View attachment 260703


Why couldn't you start it up and why is there no warranty?  I get that MX bikes aren't street legal, but sounds like you were buying a pig in a poke.


----------



## RadishRose

1955 said:


> Well I did it and bought a motorcycle. Pick it up tomorrow. I know everyone is going to think I’m crazy but I just have to do it. As I mentioned in another post I used to race these things for a number of years. I have a 14 acre lot to setup a track and get back into the grove. Don’t know if I’ll do competitive racing thing or not, we’ll see how it goes. AMA does sponsor 60+ Veteran class as shown in the clip here. One of the riders is 72 so at 67 I feel like a youngster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the machine I bought, a KX450. Just call me crazy!
> View attachment 260458


I love the color. I have never seen a bike quite like that, not having been interested in the racing sport.. When I was young, I had a little Honda, but only for street riding with friends. I was really a Harley girl at heart, but being small, I couldn't pick one up. 

Have fun and be careful.


----------



## Jules

We did a Costco run (DH hates going there so he has other terms to describe the shopping trip) and I found some pearl couscous.  It was no where to be found in any other grocery store.  Someone had set a 5 lb bag of it on top of some canned goods.  I sure hope I like it because that’s a lot of couscous and I don’t even know what recipe I wanted to use it in.  I’m prone to spontaneity so I also spent another $350 to refill the pantry and vitamin cupboard.  That cart wasn’t even remotely 1/4 full.  I don’t know what the total is for those with full carts.


----------



## 1955

Georgiagranny said:


> @1955 You be careful on that thing! People look over, under, around and through them. It's like bikes aren't even there and like we don't count. Defensive driving/riding! You hear me? Defensive!


It's strictly off road only. I have a vacant 14 acre lot I'm setting up a track on.  My neighbor has one also so we can race one another.  The only thing I have to watch out for are the wild bores & deer.


----------



## 1955

StarSong said:


> Why couldn't you start it up and why is there no warranty?  I get that MX bikes aren't street legal, but sounds like you were buying a pig in a poke.


Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Lawrence00

I had some Amazon gift card money stacking up. Bought a gallon of Virginia olive oil. About $50. I use about 3 tablespoons every day. It should last awhile.

Also signed up for Labrada protein drinks monthly automatic orders. Free shipping.


----------



## Kaila

Jules said:


> I found some pearl couscous. It was no where to be found in any other grocery store. Someone had set a 5 lb bag of it on top of some canned goods. I sure hope I like it because that’s a lot of couscous and I don’t even know what recipe I wanted to use


I know that I used to love it, but sorry, I cannot remember what I cooked with it.


----------



## StarSong

1955 said:


> Just the nature of the beast.
> View attachment 261000


You bought it new or used?


----------



## hollydolly

Little ( surprisingly heavy)  stepladder..


----------



## 1955

StarSong said:


> You bought it new or used?


New, it was cheaper than the used listings just because it was a 2022 leftover at the dealer.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> We did a Costco run (DH hates going there so he has other terms to describe the shopping trip) and I found some pearl couscous.  It was no where to be found in any other grocery store.  Someone had set a 5 lb bag of it on top of some canned goods.  I sure hope I like it because that’s a lot of couscous and I don’t even know what recipe I wanted to use it in.  I’m prone to spontaneity so I also spent another $350 to refill the pantry and vitamin cupboard.  That cart wasn’t even remotely 1/4 full. * I don’t know what the total is for those with full carts.*


If their carts are filled with TP, PT and bottled water, their totals won't be too high.  

Vitamins and supplements can really add up.   I check Costco's instant savings list online against my inventory.  Since the ones we take go on special at different times, I generally buy a year's worth when they're on sale.  Easier on the pocketbook, too.  I usually hit Costco twice a month, so no big deal.


----------



## StarSong

1955 said:


> New, it was cheaper than the used listings just because it was a 2022 leftover at the dealer.


Brand new and they wouldn't even start it for you so you'd be sure it was running?  You're a brave soul. 

Kawasaki's website states they provide 6 month limited warranty on MX bikes, so not sure what's up with your dealer/purchase, but I wish you the best with it and am glad you got a good deal.

My husband and brother both rode amateur MX.  We follow Supercross and Motocross and have been to numerous races over the years, stadiums as well as the outdoors.  2023 season starts today at Anaheim.


----------



## 1955

StarSong said:


> Kawasaki's website states they provide 6 month limited warranty on MX bikes, so not sure what's up with your dealer/purchase, but I wish you the best with it and am glad you got a good deal.


Kawasaki provides no warranty, hence the sticker as shown above. This is not a dealer thing.


StarSong said:


> My husband and brother both rode amateur MX.  We follow Supercross and Motocross and have been to numerous races over the years, stadiums as well as the outdoors.  2023 season starts today at Anaheim.


Yeah, I started when I was 14 & and lasted until my late 20's.  Raced mostly at Saddle Back Park in Orange County before the Anaheim Stadium thing got going.  I was just watching the 2023 Anaheim setup last night on YouTube.  Really gets the blood boiling.

I'm not going to do anything serious.  Just gonna ride around on my own private track with a few friends.  Since I'm past the mid life crises thing not sure what to call it?


----------



## StarSong

1955 said:


> Kawasaki provides no warranty, hence the sticker as shown above. This is not a dealer thing.
> 
> Yeah, I started when I was 14 & and lasted until my late 20's.  Raced mostly at Saddle Back Park in Orange County before the Anaheim Stadium thing got going.  I was just watching the 2023 Anaheim setup last night on YouTube.  Really gets the blood boiling.
> 
> I'm not going to do anything serious.  Just gonna ride around on my own private track with a few friends.  Since I'm past the mid life crises thing not sure what to call it?


Went to SaddleBack a number of times.  Also Carlsbad.  (Hot, hot hot!)  We didn't live too far from Ascot Speedway so went there, too.

LA Coliseum hosted excellent Stadium Cross back in the day.  Anaheim isn't too bad but the Coliseum was better.  

My husband belongs to a local online "old motocrossers" group. They reminisce about their own old days of riding and of watching Bob Hanna, Jeff Ward, Mike "Too Tall" Bell, and that gang at local races.


----------



## C50

1955 said:


> Well I did it and bought a motorcycle. Pick it up tomorrow. I know everyone is going to think I’m crazy but I just have to do it. As I mentioned in another post I used to race these things for a number of years. I have a 14 acre lot to setup a track and get back into the grove. Don’t know if I’ll do competitive racing thing or not, we’ll see how it goes. AMA does sponsor 60+ Veteran class as shown in the clip here. One of the riders
> is 72 so at 67 I feel like a youngster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the machine I bought, a KX450. Just call me crazy!
> View attachment 260458



I won't call you crazy, I'm jealous!  I got rid of my last bike (YZ250) about four years back and miss having it.  Lots of fun and if you ride hard it's a he'll of a work out.  Enjoy yourself!


----------



## C50

I had to purchase a new electric garage door opener yesterday.  Certainly not a fun purchase but my old one died so had to do it.  It took almost six hours to change out but got it done.


----------



## RadishRose

I spent some Amazon holiday gift cards:

A new pullover sweater for Doggie, it's too big *sigh*, have to return .
Set of 2-cup, reusable, freezer containers. What few I have are too big.
A replacement George Foreman grill, this time with removable plates. Love chicken and salmon in it.
New  toilet brush and holder
Big 52 oz. Beggin' Strips treats for Dog
Small bag Pedigree kibble for Dog
Canister for flour
Mouthwash


----------



## fatboy

bought purina one cat food. weight control for indoor cats,a little pricey but he is getting really big. not sure if he would like it. well he likes it alot   i have to keep it in the cabinet under the sink so he cant get to it between feedings.


----------



## Wayne

Yesterday I fixed the windshield washer on the truck,rats had chewed through the water supply hose so my last bought item was a piece of small hose.


----------



## StarSong

Didn't buy any eggs, but I kid you not.  These are the prices yesterday:  
A dozen jumbo eggs at a local grocery chain (Vallarta) - $9.39. 
Aldi large eggs - one dozen - is the photo below - $5.87. 
DD was there and couldn't believe her eyes so she sent me the photos. 

Costco is frequently out of eggs and continues limiting purchases. I'm fortunate that I happen to have 3-1/2 dozen left over from my holiday baking marathon and don't tend to use many eggs on a regular basis.

The avian influenza is forcing culling of flocks in an effort to keep the virus from spreading.  The virus is extremely infectious and 100% fatal to birds and spread through droppings, saliva and contaminated feed or water.  In the US, it's led to the deaths of over 40 million commercial egg-laying hens from Feb - Dec 2022.


----------



## hollydolly

Jeez ^^^ @StarSong .. we have a shortage of eggs here too.. but the prices are only half of yours...

I tell you what has peed me off.. This time last year.. and in fact up until just 3 months or so ago, Aldi sold 1 litre cartons of milk for 50p.. I bought in bulks always... now they've risen to 90p a carton... almost doubled in price.. so now 10 litres of skimmed milk costs £9.00... when just a short time ago the same milk was £5 for 10 ......I've also noticed that there's a huge difference in the amount we're getting in our basket at Aldi..

Before it was a very much discounted store compared to all others, where £60 would get you a whole trolley (cart) full of food... ( not that I ever bought a cart load in Aldi.. but others did... and now, it's easy to spend that just on a Basketfull.

Fortunately I don't do all my shopping in Aldi and in fact it really was because ther milk was much cheaper that I did any shopping there at all.. but now I'm thinking  I may as well just do all my shopping back in the Regular BIG 4 supermarket chains


----------



## 1955

StarSong said:


> A dozen jumbo eggs at a local grocery chain (Vallarta) - $9.39.
> Aldi large eggs - one dozen - is the photo below - $5.87.


Holly chicken, I eat lots of eggs & at that price I would be broke.  I get all my eggs at a local farm store on my way into town.  These eggs are from the local farmers & I consider them the best eggs you can get.  For a long time they were just $2 a dozen, then $3 and now $4 - no sales tax either.  I guess I'm still getting a good deal.


----------



## Jules

Eggs - limit 1.  I didn’t check the price because I buy them in another store that I plan to go to on Sunday.  Maybe I’ll buy two dozen.  That’s bad, I shouldn’t be thinking like a hoarder.  

The milk wasn’t fully stocked either.


----------



## dobielvr

Eggs at Winco this week were $4.89...I've never seen them that high there.
Luckily, my cousin has about 10 chickens, so I'm going to hit her up for some.

And, they're more colorful.  Blue, green, beige.


----------



## IKE

Got some black ink for my Canon printer and two boxes of bullets for my .44 Mag handgun today.......can't afford to do that everyday I'll end up in the poor house.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Eggs - limit 1.  I didn’t check the price because I buy them in another store that I plan to go to on Sunday.  Maybe I’ll buy two dozen.  That’s bad, I shouldn’t be thinking like a hoarder.
> 
> The milk wasn’t fully stocked either.


the good thing is, that you can freeze eggs..


----------



## Jean-Paul

Fluke 87V digital voltmeter to replace a dozen decades old ones

https://www.fluke.com/en-us/product/electrical-testing/digital-multimeters/fluke-87v

Made in USA, very professional, super accurate and robust...
Found on epay ~ 1/2 new price but is like new and in calibration...


----------



## TeeJay

hollydolly said:


> the good thing is, that you can freeze eggs..


*I didn't know you can freeze eggs! Should I feel stupid about that? *


----------



## Blessed

TeeJay said:


> *I didn't know you can freeze eggs! Should I feel stupid about that? *



Nope, I did not know either but I do know now. Got an email from one of grocery stores a few weeks ago.  A reward thing, eggs for 2.04 a dozen, no limit.  Got as many as I could fit in the freezer.  I freeze them scrambled, one or two to a small freezer bad.  They lay flat and do not take up to much space. Some people put them whole in muffin tins or ice cube trays, then transfer to a freezer bag.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Besides groceries, from Amazon..a couple of cases of cat food for our fur baby and a navy knit beanie hat. In fact, I think I inadvertently ordered two. Something crazy was going on with my tablet yesterday. Amazon makes returns so easy, I'm not even worried about that.


----------



## TeeJay

Blessed said:


> Nope, I did not know either but I do know now. Got an email from one of grocery stores a few weeks ago.  A reward thing, eggs for 2.04 a dozen, no limit.  Got as many as I could fit in the freezer.  I freeze them scrambled, one or two to a small freezer bad.  They lay flat and do not take up to much space. Some people put them whole in muffin tins or ice cube trays, then transfer to a freezer bag.


*Thanks, eh? ... I'll have to pass this exciting info along to my egg cooker! Of course, she's gonna tell me she already gnu about it! *


----------



## 1955

Jean-Paul said:


> Fluke 87V digital voltmeter to replace a dozen decades old ones
> 
> https://www.fluke.com/en-us/product/electrical-testing/digital-multimeters/fluke-87v
> 
> Made in USA, very professional, super accurate and robust...
> Found on epay ~ 1/2 new price but is like new and in calibration...


I'm a retired EE too but I don't feel old yet.  I would rather have your Keysight bench meter. My OLD HP34401A is becoming an antique!


----------



## RadishRose

Wayne said:


> rats had chewed through the water supply hose


Those dirty rats....


----------



## Blessed

OneEyedDiva said:


> Besides groceries, from Amazon..a couple of cases of cat food for our fur baby and a navy knit beanie hat. In fact, I think I inadvertently ordered two. Something crazy was going on with my tablet yesterday. Amazon makes returns so easy, I'm not even worried about that.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 261163View attachment 261164



So funny, I had ordered dog food one time on Amazon.  I received no dog food but two cases of cat food.  I called them to pick it up, they said just donate it, so I donated it to "Twigs" the next door neighbors watch cat.  He sits in the front window on the reading seat window and keeps an eye on the neighborhood!


----------



## Jean-Paul

1955 said:


> I'm a retired EE too but I don't feel old yet.  I would rather have your Keysight bench meter. My OLD HP34401A is becoming an antique!
> 
> View attachment 261166


1955, nice,to,see another EE here, bravo for the nice lab. You still work professionally?

The Fluke 87 at right of my post tests 100% vs,the lab standards, and left-hand side Keysight 34465a. Has Ethernet web interface, stats, 6.5 d. wells worth the 1k$ I paid.
The HP bench DVM you have tend to get LCD issues as they age.

Jon


----------



## 1955

Jean-Paul said:


> The HP bench DVM you have tend to get LCD issues as they age.


I tend to fade out too. 
I'm retired but still love to design stuff.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

I treated myself to a hooker, earlier today.
She looks just like the one in this picture.






I can 't hardly wait to take her on a test run!


----------



## win231

Bamboo soap dishes for my newly-remodeled bathroom.
Amazing - I searched several big stores & only saw a few overpriced ones, then looked on Amazon for 5 minutes & found 4 that cost less than 1 at the stores.


----------



## RadishRose

1955 said:


> I'm a retired EE too but I don't feel old yet.  I would rather have your Keysight bench meter. My OLD HP34401A is becoming an antique!
> 
> View attachment 261166


What is all this stuff? What do you do with it? Is it just a collection of lovable parts,or is it all used for something?


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Haven't bought anything yet, but when I get a spare moment I'm going to look for some nice percale sheets and perhaps a new comforter - or at least a new duvet.  Also some new throw pillows for our bed and the family room couches.  Never did find new furniture that suited us for the family room... maybe in 2023.


I should have gotten a new comforter, too. I'm sick of my usual one.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Blessed said:


> So funny, I had ordered dog food one time on Amazon.  I received no dog food but two cases of cat food.  I called them to pick it up, they said just donate it, so I donated it to "Twigs" the next door neighbors watch cat.  He sits in the front window on the reading seat window and keeps an eye on the neighborhood!


They told you to donate it but did you get your refund? That was nice of you BTW.


----------



## Ruthanne

Bird toys

Bubble bath


----------



## Teacher Terry

_I needed 4 new tires for 583. I also need to make an appointment for an alignment which will be an additional two hundred dollars. _


----------



## Blessed

OneEyedDiva said:


> They told you to donate it but did you get your refund? That was nice of you BTW.


Oh yes, I got the refund.  Strange thing, I was going to take it to the animal shelter in my city.  Went and they had moved, I tried to find the new center but still to this day I don't have a clue. I usually take dry dog food there at Christmas but did not get it done this year.  That is why I gave it to the neighbor.


----------



## Jean-Paul

RadishRose said:


> What is all this stuff? What do you do with it? Is it just a collection of lovable parts,or is it all used for something?


These are voltmeters and other electronic instruments, used for lab use, debugging new things we build, restoring and repairing electronics  equipment. Retired electrical/electronic guys consuder these as essential tools.

The yellow Fluke meter at right of my photo is a classic, made in USA, it lasts a lifetime .

homeowners can also benefit from a  VOM, voltmeter.

Enjoy!

Jon


----------



## -Oy-

Went looking for a new waterproof winter coat in Keswick. I saw a nice Barbour jacket with detachable hood priced at £269 - more than I wanted to pay. The sales bloke spotted me looking and said they had one left in the sale if it was my size. It was. £159. MINE!!!!


----------



## katlupe

I ordered a laundry plunger for washing laundry in my bathroom. I used to have one at my house, but used it outside in big tubs for large amounts of laundry. Worked good and I didn't have to bend over and scrub by hand unless something was really dirty (which is why my husband had to do his own clothes). This one comes with a laundry bag.........yes, a bag. Don't know how that works exactly but it is designed for campers. Plus a drying rack to set up in my shower to dry the clothes. Then if I can't go downstairs for any reason, I can keep up with the laundry. This violates my "no spend" month but I feel it is a necessity.


----------



## Blessed

You make me laugh, a laundry plunger, when I have been caught out and the washing machine went down, I just threw everything in the tub and used a toilet plunger.  Got the job done and my son thought it was fun to help me wring out the clothes to get ready for the dryer.  Mind you we were both soaking wet after but we made the best of a bad situation.


----------



## katlupe

Blessed said:


> You make me laugh, a laundry plunger, when I have been caught out and the washing machine went down, I just threw everything in the tub and used a toilet plunger.  Got the job done and my son thought it was fun to help me wring out the clothes to get ready for the dryer.  Mind you we were both soaking wet after but we made the best of a bad situation.


My son uses one of those. A laundry plunger is made a bit different.


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Went looking for a new waterproof winter coat in Keswick. I saw a nice Barbour jacket with detachable hood priced at £269 - more than I wanted to pay. The sales bloke spotted me looking and said they had one left in the sale if it was my size. It was. £159. MINE!!!!


thought you bought that last week ?


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> thought you bought that last week ?


Well last week was recently lol.


----------



## hollydolly

-Oy- said:


> Well last week was recently lol.


lol..but you wrote it twice...


----------



## Myrtle

I’m not sure this fits here but it was yesterday, so my most recent purchase. It’s just groceries from WalMart but what makes it interesting, at least to me, is we have just switched away from plastic bags here as of Jan. 1.

I ordered online and what used to be about $45 worth of groceries was now $73 but that’s a different story. Anyway I’m all set for this change. I have crates in the back of the car, reusable bags, etc.  I asked the young man if he wanted to bag it or just put it in the crates and he chose crates. He won’t get a choice next time. He put the little stuff on the bottom and the heavy stuff on top and stacked almost all into one instead of sorting things.

I will try again but I may have to give up on pickup groceries and start going back inside to do my own shopping. That will be a shame because it’s been so convenient to just drive up and have it loaded into the back of the car.


----------



## -Oy-

hollydolly said:


> lol..but you wrote it twice...


Ah well - it's a VERY nice Jacket


----------



## 1955

RadishRose said:


> What is all this stuff? What do you do with it? Is it just a collection of lovable parts,or is it all used for something?


It’s just tools of the trade. It’s used to make measurements & characterizations of various signals that otherwise could not be verified. If it had no purpose I would sell it because it has a finite life. Like many tools, there is no ‘1’ tool that can do everything so the collection grows. Many of these things I’ve collected over the years but I still keep buying more. Why, because I love to design and make stuff. It’s my addiction. What’s worse is it’s not limited to electronics and/or computers. I’m also into CNC machining, welding, and 3D printing. Most of the stuff I like designing/making are things that most would not understand. But I share this work with other geeks on the internet. Lots of talent that comes together and provides useful purpose to regular people for free and never know it!


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> I ordered a laundry plunger for washing laundry in my bathroom. I used to have one at my house, but used it outside in big tubs for large amounts of laundry. Worked good and I didn't have to bend over and scrub by hand unless something was really dirty (which is why my husband had to do his own clothes). This one comes with a laundry bag.........yes, a bag. Don't know how that works exactly but it is designed for campers. Plus a drying rack to set up in my shower to dry the clothes. Then if I can't go downstairs for any reason, I can keep up with the laundry. This violates my "no spend" month but I feel it is a necessity.


I'd never heard of a laundry plunger before.  Had to look it up on Amazon.  When washing things in the sink for various reasons, I just hand plunge them over and over.  Never thought about using an actual plunger. 

Live and learn. 

p.s.. It must be a bear to wring everything out and dry it.


----------



## hollydolly

Woollen Socks


----------



## MickaC

My Dawgs came yesterday.
These will do me for the rest of my life…..or maybe longer.


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> I'd never heard of a laundry plunger before.  Had to look it up on Amazon.  When washing things in the sink for various reasons, I just hand plunge them over and over.  Never thought about using an actual plunger.
> 
> Live and learn.


@katlupe   I had to look it up too.  Seems to act like an agitator on a washing machine.  

For hand washing clothes, I use a very small plunger from a dollar store.  It would be useless for plumbing.  After I rinse, I let things drain in a plastic vegetable strainer.  Then lay things out on towels to dry.


----------



## katlupe

StarSong said:


> I'd never heard of a laundry plunger before.  Had to look it up on Amazon.  When washing things in the sink for various reasons, I just hand plunge them over and over.  Never thought about using an actual plunger.
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> p.s.. It must be a bear to wring everything out and dry it.


It is the alternative to a washboard. I cannot hold my hands in water a long time and scrub with them. They hurt too much. This is the next best thing. My clothes don't get very dirty so don't need to scrub hard anyway. It is not difficult to get the water out though I don't wring them hard because I am trying to make my clothing last longer. Not using a dryer helps a lot.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> My Dawgs came yesterday.
> These will do me for the rest of my life…..or maybe longer.View attachment 261249


I like those! Is that the name brand?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Fortunately *I don't do all my shopping in Aldi and in fact it really was because their milk was much cheaper* that I did any shopping there at all..


Same here - their almond milk and a few other items are far cheaper than elsewhere.  Plus Aldi is less than half a mile from the produce store I go to every week, and it's rarely crowded so fairly quick to get in and out of the store.


----------



## katlupe

Jules said:


> @katlupe   I had to look it up too.  Seems to act like an agitator on a washing machine.
> 
> For hand washing clothes, I use a very small plunger from a dollar store.  It would be useless for plumbing.  After I rinse, I let things drain in a plastic vegetable strainer.  Then lay things out on towels to dry.


I used to use one of those too. But I really liked this plunger because I used it for years. This is just until my elevator is fixed. Or in emergencies.


----------



## StarSong

MickaC said:


> My Dawgs came yesterday.
> These will do me for the rest of my life…..or maybe longer.View attachment 261249


 You bought three identical pairs of sandals, right down to the color?  I understand loving the style and fit, but the same color?  Is there a method behind your madness?


----------



## MickaC

StarSong said:


> You bought three identical pairs of sandals, right down to the color?  I understand loving the style and fit, but the same color?  Is there a method behind your madness?


I’m a creature of habit……this colour goes with everything……I don’t have to waste time deciding what colour to wear. .


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I should have gotten a new comforter, too. I'm sick of my usual one.


I haven't begun shopping yet, to be honest.  I need to feel the sheets before buying and haven't been to the stores.  Microfiber is too hot, I need woven cotton/poly.  Poly content keeps the sheets from wrinkling out of the dryer and the cotton ensures they stay cool.  

I flip around during the night - covers on, covers off.  Feet sticking out uncovered for a good portion of the night.  
DH wakes up in the same position he falls asleep.


----------



## Trish

TeeJay said:


> *I didn't know you can freeze eggs! Should I feel stupid about that? *


The first time I heard about it was during Covid.   You can use an ice cube tray; break an egg into each cube, freeze and then just pop out the eggs as you want to use them - exactly the same as you do with an ice cube   

*Here’s how to freeze entire eggs:*

Crack the egg open.
Put the egg liquid into a container. Each egg should have its own container.
Freeze until solid.
Remove frozen eggs from their containers and put them into plastic baggies; they will take up less space in your freezer this way.
Label each baggie with the date the eggs were frozen.


----------



## MickaC

katlupe said:


> I like those! Is that the name brand?


Yes Katlupe…….Dawgs are the brand name.
They came out after Crocs…… never found crocs very comfy, and couldn’t get a good fit with them.


----------



## RadishRose

MickaC said:


> My Dawgs came yesterday.
> These will do me for the rest of my life…..or maybe longer.View attachment 261249


I think I want these.


----------



## MickaC

RadishRose said:


> I think I want these.


Dawgs have a lots of colours, designs, styles…..I think you may find something you like.


----------



## MickaC

Paid $34.98 for each pair…..well worth it.


----------



## MickaC

I couldn’t wear a different style of sandal outside……because……I have permanent tan marks on the top of my feet from wearing this style…..years and years.


----------



## katlupe

RadishRose said:


> I think I want these.


Me too. I looked at them and think I will buy them but not this month.


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> The first time I heard about it was during Covid.   You can use an ice cube tray; break an egg into each cube, freeze and then just pop out the eggs as you want to use them - exactly the same as you do with an ice cube
> 
> *Here’s how to freeze entire eggs:*
> 
> Crack the egg open.
> Put the egg liquid into a container. Each egg should have its own container.
> Freeze until solid.
> Remove frozen eggs from their containers and put them into plastic baggies; they will take up less space in your freezer this way.
> Label each baggie with the date the eggs were frozen.


Exactly how I do it.. I sometimes use a small silicone muffin tray if I have particularly large eggs like Duck eggs  to freeze..


----------



## Jules

MickaC said:


> I couldn’t wear a different style of sandal outside……because……I have permanent tan marks on the top of my feet from wearing this style…..years and years.


I have indoor and outdoor pairs of sandals.  Different colours but not different enough.  After accidentally going out in my inside sandals, I tied a string on them so I wouldn’t make that mistake again.


----------



## Jules

Bought DH a belt pouch for his phone.  Lee Valley quit carrying the one he uses.  Luckily I can get it from Amazon.  I didn’t bother to search for a better price.  He said to just buy it; time is money.  OK by me.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Nothing interesting. Wet kitty food.


----------



## MickaC

Jules said:


> I have indoor and outdoor pairs of sandals.  Different colours but not different enough.  After accidentally going out in my inside sandals, I tied a string on them so I wouldn’t make that mistake again.


I do the same thing…..except, I only wear the Dawg sandals outside…..but…..here in this house…..1 pair at the terrace doors to go out on the deck…..1 pair at the back door into the garage, for outside stuff……then…..1 pair at the closet for going away, out and about.
When I clean them up to put away for the winter, each pair goes in their own bag, so I don’t get them mixed up.

Have you ever heard such a story about Dawgs. .


----------



## Trish

I didn't intend to buy it but, it was in the sale and it's a lovely deep purple colour and perfect for winter days ... so how could I resist!  Well, I didn't so, my recent purchase is a gorgeous, woolly hip length jumper


----------



## Georgiagranny

a mega millions ticket...if I win, I'll hire somebody to go to work for me so that I can concentrate on managing my money


----------



## hollydolly

This is what I bought today...

Nail manicure and infill  .. etc..

Car wash & Valetting...

A cream tea...at the M&S Cafe.. ( without cream lol)..

A  Number 7 Foundation, and a Clear Mascara 

A Pink woollen jumper, and a Green ribbed sweater.. in the M&S sale..

..and I collected a pair of Jeggings from M&S which I paid for a month ago..which were also in the sale but they only just got them in  stock  now..

A bag of groceries from M&S...

... Bag of  Chocolate walnut whips.. a box of Black seedless Grapes..   1 Cheese & 1 Fruit scone.. Smoked Salmon Pate....  and  2 Ham Hocks  topped with a chunky Caramelised Apple sauce...


----------



## horseless carriage

Trish said:


> I didn't intend to buy it but, it was in the sale and it's a lovely deep purple colour and perfect for winter days ... so how could I resist!  Well, I didn't so, my recent purchase is a gorgeous, woolly hip length jumper



Some might say my new fedora is deep purple, it was advertised as Black Cherry, you might even call it aubergine.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 261485
> Some might say my new fedora is deep purple, it was advertised as Black Cherry, you might even call it aubergine.


LOL>.they wouldn't say Aubergine in the USA... they'd say Eggplant...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I bought a painting (artist from Darien) before heading home. When I have some energy (tomorrow) I’ll post a pic.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

The painting I purchased from Darien artist Linda Humphries… will hang in my dining room eventually


----------



## Trish

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 261485
> Some might say my new fedora is deep purple, it was advertised as Black Cherry, you might even call it aubergine.


That would be perfect with my jumper


----------



## hearlady

When on vacation we went into a Bass Pro shop. They had jackerts on sale for $15.99. It is wine colored, fleece and it goes with everything. It's really warm. It was one of those good buys that would only have been regrettable if I didn't get it.


----------



## Trish

hearlady said:


> When on vacation we went into a Bass Pro shop. They had jackerts on sale for $15.99. It is wine colored, fleece and it goes with everything. It's really warm. It was one of those good buys that would only have been regrettable if I didn't get it.


Your jacket sounds lovely.  I like those warm autumn colours.


----------



## hollydolly

hearlady said:


> When on vacation we went into a Bass Pro shop. They had jackerts on sale for $15.99. It is wine colored, fleece and it goes with everything. It's really warm. It was one of those good buys that would only have been regrettable if I didn't get it.


what's a Bass Pro Shop ?


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> The painting I purchased from Darien artist Linda Humphries… will hang in my dining room eventually
> 
> View attachment 261611


So pretty! Great purchase.


----------



## katlupe

Georgiagranny said:


> Nothing interesting. Wet kitty food.


It is interesting to the kitty....


----------



## katlupe

I bought coffee beans from Amazon. Trying their brand, Amazon Basic, since their price was so much lower than my regular brand and it had very good reviews. Also bought more vacuum pack sheets, 4 rolls.


----------



## hearlady

katlupe said:


> I bought coffee beans from Amazon. Trying their brand, Amazon Basic, since their price was so much lower than my regular brand and it had very good reviews. Also bought more vacuum pack sheets, 4 rolls.


Let us know how you like that coffee please!


----------



## Blessed

Having a grocery delilvery in an hour or so, food, sodas, produce, fruit and of course always dog food.  Freezers are full of proteins.


----------



## Jackie23

Special food and meds for the new dog that has allergies....


----------



## Jace

An Apple  Ipad


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> what's a Bass Pro Shop ?


Very large sporting goods store, @hollydolly   focuses on fishing/ hunting (and camping?— been a while since I’ve been to one).


----------



## hearlady

hollydolly said:


> what's a Bass Pro Shop ?





CinnamonSugar said:


> Very large sporting goods store, @hollydolly   focuses on fishing/ hunting (and camping?— been a while since I’ve been to one).


----------

